# AK Bean Brains



## BDGrows (Jan 9, 2020)

Just wondering if anyone has started an AKBB thread for his stuff? He has a lot of old school genetics and all-around good stuff in my opinion. Does anyone have some pics of gear theyve grown of his?


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 9, 2020)

I follow him on the instagram and he is a really cool guy, and seems to have lots of good genetics. I think he had some blueberry stuff I was looking at a while back.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 9, 2020)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> I follow him on the instagram and he is a really cool guy, and seems to have lots of good genetics. I think he had some blueberry stuff I was looking at a while back.


Yeah, I follow him as well. His potcast is what made me look into him and then start acquiring his genetics. I heard his MTF, Blueberry, and a few others are some super old lines.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 9, 2020)

I bought a pack of his TK NL5Haze based on his potcast episode. I've got a good feeling about him and that cross in particular.

Hah...I was writing this as your post popped up.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 9, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Yeah, I follow him as well. His potcast is what made me look into him and then start acquiring his genetics. I heard his MTF, Blueberry, and a few others are some super old lines.


oh, I had not heard his yet. I should listen to it.


----------



## kroc (Jan 9, 2020)

found the potcast for anyone interested, just started it myself 

https://www.listennotes.com/podcasts/the-pot-cast/episode-35-ft-ak-beanbrains-sRp0k9YLycB/


----------



## HamNEggs (Jan 9, 2020)

I just started some of the consumption freebies that came with an order of his gear. It is NL5 Haze cough x TK/NL5 Haze. That blueberry he has was interesting too. I missed it when JBC has them.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 9, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> I just started some of the consumption freebies that came with an order of his gear. It is NL5 Haze cough x TK/NL5 Haze. That blueberry he has was interesting too. I missed it when JBC has them.


You can get ahold of him directly just a heads up.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 9, 2020)

haven't started any, but snagged a pack of his nl5 x nl5 and got a freebie of blueberry x super skunk from jbc.


----------



## HamNEggs (Jan 9, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> You can get ahold of him directly just a heads up.


Haha! I have been trying to justify more seeds but holy cow I need to wait a few months. I probably will at some point just because I would love to have some blueberry funk around.


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 9, 2020)

I have a bunch of his gear but haven’t run it yet. Hawaiian Catpiss, NL5 f2, Skunk1 x SS, MTF bx3, Romulan bx, Vintage Blueberry and some newer hybrids. I love all of the old school genetics he has and is preserving. The potcast was great


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 9, 2020)

I wanna take a look at his black domina, pretty old strain and a super sedative one if memory serves.


----------



## mindriot (Jan 9, 2020)

He has great stuff.. a lot of old school crosses with new. 
I have his TK/NL5Haze
Moonshine Haze x NL5
Hawaiian Catpiss 
Stardawg/NL1xSuperSkunk
GSCxMAC
Skunk Qabbage x Mimosa
Sunset Octane x Black Domina
Black Domina x TK/NL5Haze
Matty Cakes
Gasolime
A1
Sundae Driver x TK/NL5Haze
Genius Thai x Americanna/NL5

I have Moonshine Haze x NL5 and the Stardawg/NL1xSS in flower now.. I'll dig up some pics


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jan 10, 2020)

I ordered some tk/nl/haze pollen and dusted a ssdd gal with it. Can’t wait to grow these out next year. Prolly gonna plant a good size jag of em.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 10, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> Haha! I have been trying to justify more seeds but holy cow I need to wait a few months. I probably will at some point just because I would love to have some blueberry funk around.


we must be cruisin' in the same ship. I absolutely do not need any more seeds as I'm more into making my own than buying them right now, but I am in dire need of some blueberry. I go through phases, sometimes the garden is all fruit funk, sometimes all funky funk. 

oh yeah I threw that potcast on while gardening last night, one of my favorite episodes yet. what a clear, concise speaker, very down to earth and knowledgeable, and he's just about the plant, doesnt seem to give too much of a fuck about the industry. This is a guy I can get behind.


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jan 10, 2020)

I’ve bought his NL#5 and PHKx NL#1. Both are fire. The NL5 tears me in half every time I smoke it


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 10, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> I’ve bought his NL#5 and PHKx NL#1. Both are fire. The NL5 tears me in half every time I smoke it


I was looking at his TKNL5Haze, thing sounds wicked!


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jan 10, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> I was looking at his TKNL5Haze, thing sounds wicked!


I wanna try that one also!


----------



## mindriot (Jan 10, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> I’ve bought his NL#5 and PHKx NL#1. Both are fire. The NL5 tears me in half every time I smoke it


 the PHK x NL1 is on my list.. I take it you recommend...


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jan 10, 2020)

mindriot said:


> the PHK x NL1 is on my list.. I take it you recommend...


yes sir


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Jan 10, 2020)

mindriot said:


> the PHK x NL1 is on my list.. I take it you recommend...



I have like a half jar left of it. I didn’t get any purple, but I only planted one seed. the smoke is excellent


----------



## mindriot (Jan 10, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> View attachment 4453826
> I have like a half jar left of it. I didn’t get any purple, but I only planted one seed. the smoke is excellent


 She a heavy stone? Looks nice!


----------



## johny sunset (Jan 10, 2020)

I’m running Tknl5haze right now. Week 3 of flower today. I grabbed a pack after listing to the Potcast as well. Ak talks this strain up pretty hard......I hope he’s right


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 10, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> I’m running Tknl5haze right now. Week 3 of flower today. I grabbed a pack after listing to the Potcast as well. Ak talks this strain up pretty hard......I hope he’s right
> View attachment 4453848


That was one of the reasons I was looking at it. He says this one is one of the strongest hes had in a long time


----------



## johny sunset (Jan 10, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> That was one of the reasons I was looking at it. He says this one is one of the strongest hes had in a long time


I think he said it made multiple smokers black out. And thats All I needed to hear...lol


----------



## Don beta (Jan 10, 2020)

Just popped a pack of tknl5 haze, tknl5 haze x purple fuzz, black widow x blueberry, vintage blueberry. I’ll post pictures throughout the grow.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 10, 2020)

I started on ak’s gear after someone on here said that he is old school and not a “pussyfart “ The potcast interview just sealed deal .


----------



## Terpenoid (Jan 10, 2020)

Glad we got a thread started for him. I just got his NL5/NL5 and vintage blueberry from jbc. Idk when I'll get to em though lol.. so many seeds


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 10, 2020)

He has a damn good selection, just found another one I wanna look at... the MTF x MAC. Sounds like itd be deadly!


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 10, 2020)

So based on his potcast and my other research:
It's been "semi" legal in Alaska since the 80s (so there are a lot of genetics up there)
Not the first time I've heard this, it's probably the most lax state in the country, I would believe that people in Alaska DGAF and stay out of people's business. Do you think the Feds care about alaska? They do what they want. He says the same.
*He's supposedly had pollen/seeds in the freezer for years***** (he's got some old stock)*
He says his super skunk male (90s) *SUPPOSEDLY* has rks style smell. so his skunk 1 x super skunk are gonna need new filters. SOMEONE please pop those and let us know. I held off cause the wife probably would make me kill them)
He has access to all sorts of blueberry cuts.
He shares genetics with nature farm, mr. bobhemphil, skunk va, etc.. (NL, black domina, chems, etc...)
He has a skunk cabbage (not spelled right, there's a q in there) male that tested over 10% thc
He has a MTF bx3 that's probably spot on.
So glad to hear about the NL5 being potent AF
I'm an indica guy so I won't buy the TK NL5xHaze. ha, cause I don't think I could smoke it. Sounds too potent for me based on his potcast. LOL

Can't wait to pop his shit, but I gotta go through older stuff first. Some please see if that super skunk male is throwing RKS smells.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 10, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> He says his super skunk male (90s) *SUPPOSEDLY* has rks style smell. so his skunk 1 x super skunk are gonna need new filters. SOMEONE please pop those and let us know. I held off cause the wife probably would make me kill them)
> He has access to all sorts of blueberry cuts.
> 
> Can't wait to pop his shit, but I gotta go through older stuff first. Some please see if that super skunk male is throwing RKS smells.


I've got a pack of his Skunk #1 x Super Skunk slated for my next seed run. They'll be getting wet in the next month, or so, I'll try to keep everyone posted.

I have a five pack of his Vintage Blueberry, too, but I don't think those will be getting into the garden until the fall.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 10, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> I've got a pack of his Skunk #1 x Super Skunk slated for my next seed run. They'll be getting wet in the next month, or so, I'll try to keep everyone posted.
> 
> I have a five pack of his Vintage Blueberry, too, but I don't think those will be getting into the garden until the fall.


thanks good karma  , that sk1 x ss has the potential to stink up a 0.5 sq miles. F2 that funk please and report back. FYI - I'm working on some lucky charms and dank sinatra pollen. they would really tie the room together to your skunks


----------



## sdd420 (Jan 11, 2020)

Karma mentioned him at the end of karma’s potcast as a good source of old genetics


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 11, 2020)

sdd420 said:


> Karma mentioned him at the end of karma’s potcast as a good source of old genetics


I gotta pop my 1 one pack of karma - brotherhood og. I always forget about it. his potcast was cool. he also recommends thunderfudge


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 11, 2020)

I just scanned through his list, hes got a quite a few I wanna give a go. Those breeder packs hes offering also look pretty legit.


----------



## Kndreyn (Jan 17, 2020)

I've been wanting to find a good sativa so decided to try his TK NL5xHaze . After listening to his potcast I'm really looking forward to trying these. I ordered them and was surprised to find 20 seeds in the pack instead of 12. He sounds like a real down to earth honest guy. I have a question though, it's been my understanding that NL #5 was a clone only that Neville originally had. AKBB is offering a NL5 x NL5 cross, I have to wonder where the male NL5 came from? I wish they'd asked that on the potcast so we could hear it from AKBB himself.


----------



## mindriot (Jan 17, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I've been wanting to find a good sativa so decided to try his TK NL5xHaze . After listening to his potcast I'm really looking forward to trying these. I ordered them and was surprised to find 20 seeds in the pack instead of 12. He sounds like a real down to earth honest guy. I have a question though, it's been my understanding that NL #5 was a clone only that Neville originally had. AKBB is offering a NL5 x NL5 cross, I have to wonder where the male NL5 came from? I wish they'd asked that on the potcast so we could hear it from AKBB himself.


This is what he put on seedfinder:

The mother is Marc Emery's '92 NL5 that was then crossed to a local Alaskan NL5 varietal that showed up in the area around '95


----------



## Kndreyn (Jan 17, 2020)

mindriot said:


> This is what he put on seedfinder:
> 
> The mother is Marc Emery's '92 NL5 that was then crossed to a local Alaskan NL5 varietal that showed up in the area around '95


Thanks Mindriot! I'll go check seedfinder out. I'll be interested to read some reviews on the TK NL5xHaze. He mentioned in the potcast that people have lost body function control from it, and the guy doing the interview seemed to question that. But I had a strain once that had the same effect on some people. They would black right out, and I know of one for certain that the loss of body function control happened to. Sadly I lost that strain back in the early 2000s. I was finally able to reacquire it a few years ago, but it hadn't been kept in good health and didn't resemble the original plant at all. I tried everything to recover it, but I had to give up on it. I think it had some kind of virus because it was showing the "witch's broom" effect. Hopefully I'll find something close to it in the *TK NL5xHaze .*


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 17, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I've been wanting to find a good sativa so decided to try his TK NL5xHaze . After listening to his potcast I'm really looking forward to trying these. I ordered them and was surprised to find 20 seeds in the pack instead of 12. He sounds like a real down to earth honest guy. I have a question though, it's been my understanding that NL #5 was a clone only that Neville originally had. AKBB is offering a NL5 x NL5 cross, I have to wonder where the male NL5 came from? I wish they'd asked that on the potcast so we could hear it from AKBB himself.


This was quite likely involved back in those old days. Who knows what SSSC used for a male though.









Basic #5 (Super Sativa Seed Club) :: Cannabis Strain Info


The Basic 5 is a variety which has been cultivated successfully in Holland for quite some years and which has demonstrated it's value very well in indoor growing as well as in outdoorgrowing. The Basic 5 is small, solid and thick-set Indica plant wit...




en.seedfinder.eu


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jan 17, 2020)

Picked up his skunk cross and his vintage blueberry. The pot cast interview sold me, will update once these hit dirt. Anyone with any experience with this stuff chime in!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 17, 2020)

Does anybody know if that original NL5 clone is even alive anymore? I get the impression that most old NL5 cuts used these days are from some variety of NL5 seeds... still very old but second generation or more. Not sure though...can anyone fill me in?


----------



## kroc (Jan 17, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Does anybody know if that original NL5 clone is even alive anymore? I get the impression that most old NL5 cuts used these days are from some variety of NL5 seeds... still very old but second generation or more. Not sure though...can anyone fill me in?


I know bodhis drunken parrot is '89nl5 noof cut x snow lotus, dunno if he still has the noof cut mother, im assuming he does, or his circle does. Im also pretty certain hes talked about making a northern lights ibl, not sure if he decided to go through with that or not, though.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 17, 2020)

kroc said:


> I know bodhis drunken parrot is '89nl5 noof cut x snow lotus, dunno if he still has the noof cut mother, im assuming he does, or his circle does. Im also pretty certain hes talked about making a northern lights ibl, not sure if he decided to go through with that or not, though.


I've seen that noof cut mentioned in Bodhiworld but I haven't come across much info. I'd think the original NL5 was from long before 1989 but I'm not even sure about that.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 17, 2020)

Any more pics of flowered out stuff?


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 17, 2020)

Bodhi's noof (newf - newfoundland cut) was lost. I have bodhi's NL#5 open poll which is from BCSC stock and Triad (Ortega x NL#5 BCSC), which I assume is an NL#5 hybrid. I have some S1s from some bagseed in MI. Totally reminds of me NL i used to used to get in the mid 90s. The herb smells like a pine tree forest


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 17, 2020)

I looked through his list and decided to pick up his TKNL5Haze, Black Domina, Skunk #1 x Super Skunk, and a few others, haha. Probably going to pop the Skunk first to see if there's any RKS in there...


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 17, 2020)

Check out ak’s ig page . He’s helping an Aussie friend out w/ a buy it now auction .


----------



## Kndreyn (Jan 18, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Any more pics of flowered out stuff?


I've been doing a lot of searching and can't really find much information on any of his strains. The few seedbanks who carry his seeds are sold out of a lot of his strains. You would think someone would be talking about it.


----------



## Kndreyn (Jan 19, 2020)

I'll start a grow journal on the TK NL5 Haze. I have room for 6, so that's what I started. I put them in wet paper towels two days ago and three have sprouted, so they're in 16 oz cups. The other three are cracking so they'll go in cups probably tomorrow. I use Promix and Jack's Classic, and they'll be vegged under a 315 CMH and flowered under a 1000 watt HPS. I'll take cuttings at about 2 months veg when they show alternating branches and flower them shortly after. I'll probably pollinate a few branches just to experiment a little with them.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Jan 19, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I've been doing a lot of searching and can't really find much information on any of his strains. The few seedbanks who carry his seeds are sold out of a lot of his strains. You would think someone would be talking about it.


I believe his gear become available to the masses via seedbanks very recently, maybe 6 months. So hopefully we get more reports soon.


----------



## johny sunset (Jan 20, 2020)

Tknl5haze at day 30F she’s frosting up pretty early on for sure. It looks like I have 3 phenotype two taller and one short one....the picture is one of the taller ones.


----------



## Kndreyn (Jan 20, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> Tknl5haze at day 30F she’s frosting up pretty early on for sure. It looks like I have 3 phenotype two taller and one short one....the picture is one of the taller ones.
> View attachment 4461297


That looks inspiring!!!


----------



## SFnone (Jan 20, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> Tknl5haze at day 30F she’s frosting up pretty early on for sure. It looks like I have 3 phenotype two taller and one short one....the picture is one of the taller ones.
> View attachment 4461297


when the time comes, please be brutally honest when it comes to the high! Like you said, he talks it up, and big talk should come with big criticism.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 20, 2020)

interesting .


----------



## johny sunset (Jan 21, 2020)

SFnone said:


> when the time comes, please be brutally honest when it comes to the high! Like you said, he talks it up, and big talk should come with big criticism. I will for sure.


 will do.


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Jan 21, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I bought a pack of his TK NL5Haze based on his potcast episode. I've got a good feeling about him and that cross in particular.
> 
> Hah...I was writing this as your post popped up.


Blew my mind when he talked about sending some to prof p to breed with his cough cut and i realized i just bought a pack of those beans


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 21, 2020)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> Blew my mind when he talked about sending some to prof p to breed with his cough cut and i realized i just bought a pack of those beans


That one sounds pretty wicked too! Was that a Dynasty release?


----------



## mindriot (Jan 21, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> That one sounds pretty wicked too! Was that a Dynasty release?


 It was a Relic release


----------



## kroc (Jan 21, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> I think he said it made multiple smokers black out. And thats All I needed to hear...lol


This was the most interesting part for me, I had a buddy who notoriously would crash hard after a fat bong/kief hit. Our favorite strain growin up was fruit of the gods.. which just happens to be nl5 haze x skunk #1. So i think hes definitely onto something lol.

edit: by crash hard i mean pass the fug out lol


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Jan 21, 2020)

mindriot said:


> It was a Relic release


Yep, he used ak's tknl5haze to bx the cough cut (which is nl5haze), but i didn't put it together until I was listening to the podcast. I popped 2 and they're actually not growing well, but it's cold and nothing's happy right now. I'm saving the rest of the pack for spring. But now I think I'm gonna have to buy a bunch of AKBB gear to go with it


----------



## Kndreyn (Jan 22, 2020)

5 of the 6 seeds popped and are poking their little heads above ground. So I'll be running 5 instead of 6.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 27, 2020)

JBC says a new drop of AKBB is coming later this week. Restock and some new stuff.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 27, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> JBC says a new drop of AKBB is coming later this week. Restock and some new stuff.


wonder what is going to be new,


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jan 27, 2020)

Thanks for letting us know I want to give the skunk a go.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 27, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> JBC says a new drop of AKBB is coming later this week. Restock and some new stuff.


I going to pretend I didn’t see this post


----------



## bushmann (Jan 28, 2020)

I got me some of his gear didn't pop any yet
this is what I got from AKBB

BIGSKUNK
SKUNK#1/SUPER SKUNK
AND FOR OUTSIDE
FREEZELAND
Anyone grow any of his gear out yet not a lot of info out there
iknow a new drop the wife is going to kill me


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 28, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> I going to pretend I didn’t see this post


The freebies are what's gonna make or break it for me. I can't get too excited about the two picks that are there now but if something sexy came up on that list I could be in trouble. Particularly if I can make an impulse buy that doesn't require money orders and post office trips. Not sure about the current status... trying not to look and discover that it would be really easy to buy some more seeds. I'm trying to rely on my laziness to stop the madness 

I keep looking at the Freezeland for my land that freezes too. I'd love to hear from anyone with experience with Freezeland ... not just AKBBs version.


----------



## bushmann (Jan 28, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> The freebies are what's gonna make or break it for me. I can't get too excited about the two picks that are there now but if something sexy came up on that list I could be in trouble. Particularly if I can make an impulse buy that doesn't require money orders and post office trips. Not sure about the current status... trying not to look and discover that it would be really easy to buy some more seeds. I'm trying to rely on my laziness to stop the madness
> 
> I keep looking at the Freezeland for my land that freezes too. I'd love to hear from anyone with experience with Freezeland ... not just AKBBs version.



Same here I know I will post some pics not sure how many I am running outside I may just put some out just for seeds
as well
the best I had to make it through the fall was L.S.D I got from a buddy cant wait to see what this strain brings


----------



## dopefest (Jan 28, 2020)

didn't see anything on jbc's IG, anyone know the day of the drop? getting the itch, need romulan!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 28, 2020)

dopefest said:


> didn't see anything on jbc's IG, anyone know the day of the drop? getting the itch, need romulan!


JBC announced it on his thread here. They may have just been arriving to him this week though.

I may have misinterpreted it a bit. ..."We expect an AKBB restock and some new gear from him later this week."


----------



## dopefest (Jan 28, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> JBC announced it on his thread here. They may have just been arriving to him this week though.


Ah OK cool...many thanks!


----------



## Kndreyn (Jan 28, 2020)

I'm really pretty curious why there are no grow reports on AKBB's gear. On his potcast he said he makes seeds as a hobby, but he has 70 crosses listed on JBC and most of them are sold out. I would think there would be some noise being generated about some of these crosses.


----------



## mindriot (Jan 29, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I'm really pretty curious why there are no grow reports on AKBB's gear. On his potcast he said he makes seeds as a hobby, but he has 70 crosses listed on JBC and most of them are sold out. I would think there would be some noise being generated about some of these crosses.


 I think a lot of people are still sleeping on his gear... he's old school and doesn't have slick marketing and I'm pretty sure he hasn't been selling through seedbanks for more than a few years. The people who grow his stuff know what he has and just quietly buy up packs.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 29, 2020)

mindriot said:


> I think a lot of people are still sleeping on his gear... he's old school and doesn't have slick marketing and I'm pretty sure he hasn't been selling through seedbanks for more than a few years. The people who grow his stuff know what he has and just quietly buy up packs.


Exactly my impression. A guy who's been doing it for himself and friends that's started to dip his toes in sales. He doesn't seem like the hustler/capitalist kind of breeder... just a guy who discovered that the market trends were moving right at him and he's got the shit to deliver.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 29, 2020)

mindriot said:


> I think a lot of people are still sleeping on his gear... he's old school and doesn't have slick marketing and I'm pretty sure he hasn't been selling through seedbanks for more than a few years. The people who grow his stuff know what he has and just quietly buy up packs.


Again, I think one of the most tantalizing things he has is his Skunks. His genetics have been in the fridge since the 80s so there has to be some gems just waiting to be uncovered in those packs


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 29, 2020)

I'm not sure he did it himself but I think he talked about people in Alaska burying seeds in the ground for preservation. Sounded a little goofy at first but it does eliminate worries of busts, fires, thefts, broken fridges, and clean-freaks who like to throw out things they don't know about. If it stays cold enough year-round it's pretty clever... they could sit there cold and undisturbed for decades.

I haven't joined the great RKS hunt, but he does seem like a good bet for finding that magic in the skunks. TKNL5H , vintage blueberry, and freezeland are what caught my attention.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 29, 2020)

You know, since this thread started I've noticed his stuff seeming to sell faster. I'd been watching him for a while and it didn't look like things were moving fast... looked like a slow trickle of sales. Things are starting to sell out all of a sudden. I wonder if @JBCSeeds has noticed that? Maybe @BDGrows deserves a kickback.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 29, 2020)

Idk ,golden shower,cat piss ,bucket list . Tk/tknl5, blk dom ,Blk dom/tknl5 haze,nl5/nl5 ,mtf, Matty cake , phc .etc we’re gone w/a quickness on the 1st round of drops and some on the 2nd . Not harshing just my experience .had to go direct to really get in the menu . 

Really looking forward to the 2020 menu . I missed on a couple testarossa males and a smuckers female that I hope come back .Then I’m never buying another fucking pack from any1 ever again


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 29, 2020)

It seems like most of us who have been chit-chatting here are new to akbb. Sounds like you've be on board for a bit, @SpaceGrease . Tell us tales of your experiences with Akbb!

You're right... his stuff has been selling just fine without us. Didn't mean to imply we're saving his operation or anything. Just looked a little like some things had started moving that had been sitting for a while. I don't know, I'm mostly just blabbering. What stuff has impressed you with akbb gear?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 29, 2020)

All good teammate/same side like I said not harshing . I’m not a AK fan boy but said in earlier post I was turned on to him by some off this site when they said he was old school and not a “pussyfart” I live in that world and respect it . So I grabbed the packs I mentioned earlier to see if they connect my dots .


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 29, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> All good teammate/same side like I said not harshing . I’m not a AK fan boy but said in earlier post I was turned on to him by some off this site when they said he was old school and not a “pussyfart” I live in that world and respect it . So I grabbed the packs I mentioned earlier to see if they connect my dots .


No worries at all ... no offense taken or intended here. I liked that "no-pussyfart" style too. That combined with his comments about TKNL5H made me have to try it... whether somebody ends up with a fall and concussion from vasodilation (sp?) or not.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 29, 2020)

Grabbed his MTF. Have heard for years the real deal no longer existed yada yada yada...we shall see if it holds a light. Also would like to grab his skunks and that cat piss of his when it comes back around.


----------



## mindriot (Jan 29, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Grabbed his MTF. Have heard for years the real deal no longer existed yada yada yada...we shall see if it holds a light. Also would like to grab his skunks and that cat piss of his when it comes back around.


 I ran 2 catpiss cause I had room, both were males. I have 2 female Stardawg/NL1 x Super Skunks about halfway though flower, and a Moonshine Haze x NL5 a few weeks from finishing... and a few others just starting flower. I'm really curious about the skunk crosses. I'll try to get some pics up this weekend.


----------



## the real mccoy (Jan 29, 2020)

Anyone run his Vintage Blueberry?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 29, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> Anyone run his Vintage Blueberry?


Interested too. I got that freebie with my tknl5h but decided to give it to a friend for xmas. He's also vintage, has been craving old blueberry for years, and grows in crappy cold conditions. He even seems to get his first frost earlier than everyone else in the area. It kinda had to go to him. Hoping to take snips of everything when he grows them this summer though. Thinking about trying to make F2s


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jan 29, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> No worries at all ... no offense taken or intended here. I liked that "no-pussyfart" style too. That combined with his comments about TKNL5H made me have to try it... whether somebody ends up with a fall and concussion from vasodilation (sp?) or not.


Haven’t seen to many old souls fall out but when we were young smokers for sure . That Str8 off the truck brick weed smoked outta bath tub bongs made from milk jugs has bounced plenty of heads off the sink(mine included ) .

That tknl5 haze making some lose bodily function ,idk,gotta take him for his word but it sure as shit made me grab a couple packs to run and find out (agreed) .

I just wish the packs came w/a free life alert Incase it’s true “ I ve fallen and can’t get up “ .


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 29, 2020)

Oh god, we used to do those "gravity bong" things with that same schwag too. Yikes.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 29, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Oh god, we used to do those "gravity bong" things with that same schwag too. Yikes.


We use to also smoke out of cans. Probably going to get alzheimers when I get older.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 29, 2020)

I myself am on the "Blueberry quest" and was contemplating grabbing a pack of his vintage. Honestly, I figure that it is probably similar to the old school original DJ Short Blueberry and not the current stuff which not many people seem fond of... Itd be nice to bring back those blueberries and skunks that seem to have been pushed to the back and bring them into the spotlight again.


----------



## dopefest (Jan 29, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Oh god, we used to do those "gravity bong" things with that same schwag too. Yikes.


Always hated those things...they used to fill up an old tub with creek water and use one of those big water jugs for the smoke, was waaaaay too much ha!



BDGrows said:


> I myself am on the "Blueberry quest" and was contemplating grabbing a pack of his vintage.


I'm right there with ya...

I snagged some of his PHKxNL1 and MTF...may just contact him directly for a list of what he's got.


----------



## Robar (Jan 29, 2020)

Hmmm Just found this. I wouldn't say I'm a fan boy either but I'm a fan of a lot of AKBB's gear. I have no reason to believe it's anything but excellent. I just haven't grown any out yet. Off the top of my head the things I know i have are the nl5xnl5, open skunk, tknl5haze, chocolope, orange tree x tknl5haze, nl1/bigskunkxnl1, cat piss, MTF, romulan plus I know there are more I cant recall not to mention all the cool freebie's that I received. Hopefully I can get to some of these before 2021. 

And about gravity bongs... We used to use a two liter bottle and the tupperware coolaid pitcher. get high- make coolaid. get high- make coolaid. see the logical pattern here?


----------



## mindriot (Jan 29, 2020)

Robar said:


> Hmmm Just found this. I wouldn't say I'm a fan boy either but I'm a fan of a lot of AKBB's gear. I have no reason to believe it's anything but excellent. I just haven't grown any out yet. Off the top of my head the things I know i have are the nl5xnl5, open skunk, tknl5haze, chocolope, orange tree x tknl5haze, nl1/bigskunkxnl1, cat piss, MTF, romulan plus I know there are more I cant recall not to mention all the cool freebie's that I received. Hopefully I can get to some of these before 2021.
> 
> And about gravity bongs... We used to use a two liter bottle and the tupperware coolaid pitcher. get high- make coolaid. get high- make coolaid. see the logical pattern here?


 Nice I missed out on the Chocolope, haven't seen that anywhere for a while.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 29, 2020)

Whats this Freezeland everyone is talkin about?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 29, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Whats this Freezeland everyone is talkin about?


There was an old SSSC offering called friesland. Freezeland was a special cut they found in Quebec that was a true champion for outdoor growing in awful far north conditions. That's the story as I understand it. It allegedly was crossed with blueberry to make the MOB clone ... a Maine staple. That's how I heard of it. You could probably even cook up an MOB v2 yourself with AKBBs lines.


----------



## Terpenoid (Jan 30, 2020)

I believe I saw akbb say on IG once that his Freezeland is a Friesland cross.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jan 30, 2020)

Freezeland IBL (AK Bean Brains) :: Cannabis Strain Info


These are the original Freezeland IBL genetics worked by the Bush Brothers that have since been further refined as part of a community effort with a few Canadian based friends. This line is extremely hardy, weather resistant and fast finishing making...




en.seedfinder.eu


----------



## johny sunset (Jan 31, 2020)

Few shots of my Tknl5haze girls on day 41F smells range from kush to fruit and sour.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 31, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> Few shots of my Tknl5haze girls on day 41F smells range from kush to fruit and sour.
> View attachment 4468541
> View attachment 4468542
> View attachment 4468543


Looks good! 
Has anyone try his purple fuzz?


----------



## bushmann (Jan 31, 2020)

lookin good I will be watching this gal very sexy plant good job


----------



## HamNEggs (Jan 31, 2020)

I have a couple of those consumption plants going from the charity sale on JBC. Since it was cold I had troubles keeping all 5 alive. Ended up with 2 strong ones and one runty one. I am going to just be gentle and hope it makes it. Maybe I will get lucky and get girls and boys as well. Those TK/NLHaze look bangin!


----------



## sdd420 (Jan 31, 2020)

What is consumption?


----------



## mindriot (Jan 31, 2020)

sdd420 said:


> What is consumption?


NL5Haze(Cough) x TkNL5Haze (AKBB's)

The mother is the NL5 Haze clone-only pheno 'The Cough' by Professor P crossed to TK NL5 Haze.


----------



## bushmann (Jan 31, 2020)

just ordered a pack of NL#5 1 pack left of those after I got mine. I have been watching seed stock is moving fast so I figured I better get mine!!


----------



## sdd420 (Jan 31, 2020)

mindriot said:


> NL5Haze(Cough) x TkNL5Haze (AKBB's)
> 
> The mother is the NL5 Haze clone-only pheno 'The Cough' by Professor P crossed to TK NL5 Haze.


Thanks


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 1, 2020)

Picked up both breeders packs... The TKNL5Haze was hard to pass cause of the interview, but his Black Dom is just going to be pure indica amazingness.


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Feb 1, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Picked up both breeders packs... The TKNL5Haze was hard to pass cause of the interview, but his Black Dom is just going to be pure indica amazingness.


What is considered a breeder pack if you don’t mind my asking?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 3, 2020)

Hot tip... new drop has begun on JBC. Bummed they didn't restock the Freezeland before I got around to buying it. Hope that's not gone for good. I couldn't resist a pack of Durbalayan... I tried to stay on the sideline but that one's been calling me. New freebies too btw.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 3, 2020)

Wow... all kinds of new cool stuff that didn't show up immediately. This is bad news for a seed junky.


----------



## Robar (Feb 3, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I'm really pretty curious why there are no grow reports on AKBB's gear. On his potcast he said he makes seeds as a hobby, but he has 70 crosses listed on JBC and most of them are sold out. I would think there would be some noise being generated about some of these crosses.


Check out his instagram there are a lot of very juicy pics on there. Not grow reports but enough eye candy to make a person a believer.


----------



## Robar (Feb 3, 2020)

Dug out all my AKBB gear to see exactly what I had and decided a little seed porn was in order.


----------



## bushmann (Feb 4, 2020)

Robar said:


> Dug out all my AKBB gear to see exactly what I had and decided a little seed porn was in order.View attachment 4471149


DAMN you ever going to grow them or are you just collecting seeds ?? very nice collection!!


----------



## mindriot (Feb 4, 2020)

Here are a few pics of a stardawg-nl1 x superskunk freebie, day 38. Smells like dirty socks and rotten fruit


----------



## Robar (Feb 4, 2020)

bushmann said:


> DAMN you ever going to grow them or are you just collecting seeds ?? very nice collection!!


Yes to both sorta, Just gotta get to them really. I'm doing some Shoreline Sour D bx2 and some Elite Kings Genetics Chem 91 bx right now and they are going to take a bit yet. Hoping to get to some AKBB stuff before the end of the year. Crossing fingers!


----------



## bushmann (Feb 4, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Here are a few pics of a stardawg-nl1 x superskunk freebie, day 38. Smells like dirty socks and rotten fruit
> 
> 
> View attachment 4471657View attachment 4471658


VERY NICE!!!! that looks like its going to be fire right there


----------



## Robar (Feb 4, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Here are a few pics of a stardawg-nl1 x superskunk freebie, day 38. Smells like dirty socks and rotten fruit
> 
> 
> View attachment 4471657View attachment 4471658


Super Nice! It can't be seen in the pic I posted but I also have two packs of those freebies. I'm that guy that always pops his freebies and throws the top-shelf stuff in the fridge. Popping the sour D and the chems was me trying to break that cycle. However after seeing yours... Lol Good Job!


----------



## HamNEggs (Feb 4, 2020)

Robar said:


> Super Nice! It can't be seen in the pic I posted but I also have two packs of those freebies. I'm that guy that always pops his freebies and throws the top-shelf stuff in the fridge. Popping the sour D and the chems was me trying to break that cycle. However after seeing yours... Lol Good Job!


I am the same way. Its that feeling that knowing how much magic is in those freebies. I have found some neat stuff that way.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 4, 2020)

Does anybody know anything about this "Dope Beard" Durban that just came out? Is it a pure Durban strain or a hybrid?


----------



## mindriot (Feb 4, 2020)

Robar said:


> Super Nice! It can't be seen in the pic I posted but I also have two packs of those freebies. I'm that guy that always pops his freebies and throws the top-shelf stuff in the fridge. Popping the sour D and the chems was me trying to break that cycle. However after seeing yours... Lol Good Job!


 Thanks yea I always pop the freebies first for some reason, they always sound interesting. If you grow these.. they respond to topping really well.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 4, 2020)

I keep starting with the freebies too because I never have the self confidence that I won't bugger up my precious ones. I've gotta get over that one of these days.


----------



## Robar (Feb 4, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Thanks yea I always pop the freebies first for some reason, they always sound interesting. If you grow these.. they respond to topping really well.


Nice to know, thanks for the tip.


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 5, 2020)

Hell, I normally pop the freebies cause I want to save some beans for breeding projects but I never get around to them because I find some good stuff in those freebies I get!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 5, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Hell, I normally pop the freebies cause I want to save some beans for breeding projects but I never get around to them because I find some good stuff in those freebies I get!


Yep...same here. I usually have some sort of breeding thoughts with the ones I buy. And then the freebies end up being very nice.

So to bring back some AKBB content, what do you guys think of the new freebies? His freebies are always extra interesting to me. A lot of companies tend to put out polyhybrid jumbles as freebies. His seem a little more "focused" and not so much of a crapshoot.


----------



## Robar (Feb 5, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I keep starting with the freebies too because I never have the self confidence that I won't bugger up my precious ones. I've gotta get over that one of these days.


That's always been it for me too. I have had some amazing grows that helped boost my confidence but also had dismal failures that made me want to cry. In the process of gowing out freebies i learned how to identify each deficiency and how to treat them. I now feel pretty good about popping those paid for beans but still love getting the freebies.


----------



## HamNEggs (Feb 5, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Yep...same here. I usually have some sort of breeding thoughts with the ones I buy. And then the freebies end up being very nice.
> 
> So to bring back some AKBB content, what do you guys think of the new freebies? His freebies are always extra interesting to me. A lot of companies tend to put out polyhybrid jumbles as freebies. His seem a little more "focused" and not so much of a crapshoot.


I was thinking the qrazy train x tk/nlhaze sounds pretty good.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 5, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> I was thinking the qrazy train x tk/nlhaze sounds pretty good.


I bet that one's potent af. I think he cites both of those as super potent in his potcast.... definitely the TKNL5 side. That's probably the pick for raw power. I guess you get a little bit of Subcool tribute along with that one too if that appeals right now. I know AKBB gave Subcool big props for his Bloodwreck crosses.


----------



## Don beta (Feb 5, 2020)

All the freebies looked awesome. Put in a good order, grabbed some of all the freebies. Intrigued by all especially the ssh x tknl5 haze. I’ve been on a haze hunt for a while. Bought a pack of sensi seed jack herer around 2012 and used a male and chucked it at everything I had at the time. The jack/chocolope seem to be on point so far more than others. The ssh x jacks are good too. I’ve got my fingers crossed for a good haze leaning pheno from the akbb ssh x tknl5.


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 6, 2020)

I thought I saw somewhere @dankbydrew growing out AKBB's MTF x MAC?


----------



## bushmann (Feb 6, 2020)

hi peeps I got the freebies dope beard durban with my recent purchase that sounded good to me
when I order again I want to get the sshxtknl5 haze I just got 2 freezeland seeds wet
they had sprouts in less than 48 hours seeds was small but that don't mean nuttin
I will post pics when I have something worth sharing


----------



## dankbydrew (Feb 6, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> He has a damn good selection, just found another one I wanna look at... the MTF x MAC. Sounds like itd be deadly!





BDGrows said:


> I thought I saw somewhere @dankbydrew growing out AKBB's MTF x MAC?


I posted a photo of one of the tops on my instagram yesterday. Both ladies I have flowering are pretty close in size and structure, but seem to have some coloring differences. Not sure if I've fed or watered one more or something, only time will tell. Both big christmas tree like bushes. Super thick and lush. Probably should have cleaned it out more, but I'm trying not to prune or deleaf too much this run. I'll get some more pictures up there eventually. 

For what it's worth, packed a bowl and friend took one hit before saying they were good. Last little lady was sweet and floral. May have a bit more Mac influence this time around.


----------



## Robar (Feb 6, 2020)

Just pulled the trigger on some more AKBB beans. 1- Americana and 1- DTHF F4 Freebies 2- Qrazytrain x TkNl5 Haze.

Wish I had more money to play with but I'm pretty happy non the less. All of these are FIRE!


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 6, 2020)

dankbydrew said:


> I posted a photo of one of the tops on my instagram yesterday. Both ladies I have flowering are pretty close in size and structure, but seem to have some coloring differences. Not sure if I've fed or watered one more or something, only time will tell. Both big christmas tree like bushes. Super thick and lush. Probably should have cleaned it out more, but I'm trying not to prune or deleaf too much this run. I'll get some more pictures up there eventually.
> 
> For what it's worth, packed a bowl and friend took one hit before saying they were good. Last little lady was sweet and floral. May have a bit more Mac influence this time around.


She sounds like a winner to me! I snagged a pack, might have to pop it sooner than later...


----------



## Robar (Feb 7, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Does anybody know if that original NL5 clone is even alive anymore? I get the impression that most old NL5 cuts used these days are from some variety of NL5 seeds... still very old but second generation or more. Not sure though...can anyone fill me in?


For what it's worth I remember reading where the Rev. (Kingdom Organic Seeds) said BOG's boggle gum is Bog's bubblegum x a "Real Deal" NL5. 

If original NL5 is a cut, you have to speculate toward the obvious assumption. To have males some back crossing had to have happened for a standardized seed line to exist. Purely my speculation but it seems the most logical.


----------



## Robar (Feb 7, 2020)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> Yep, he used ak's tknl5haze to bx the cough cut (which is nl5haze), but i didn't put it together until I was listening to the podcast. I popped 2 and they're actually not growing well, but it's cold and nothing's happy right now. I'm saving the rest of the pack for spring. But now I think I'm gonna have to buy a bunch of AKBB gear to go with it


I intended to do this type of cross one day. I have AKBB's tknl5haze and Mr. Nice's nl5haze seeds. 

So many seeds and not enough months in the year...


----------



## RichRoots (Feb 7, 2020)

Anyone have reports about Vintage Blueberry & his Skunks?


----------



## macsnax (Feb 7, 2020)

Awesome to see akbb getting some attention on the forums. Underrated dude for sure, he's def one of the good ones. Can't believe I didn't see this thread for the last month lol.


----------



## dopefest (Feb 7, 2020)

RichRoots said:


> Anyone have reports about Vintage Blueberry & his Skunks?


Just snagged some vintage bb...going to be a while, though.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Feb 7, 2020)

dopefest said:


> Just snagged some vintage bb...going to be a while, though.


Same. Popping them now, only have room to pop 4 so see what I can find


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 7, 2020)

I assume his vintage BB is probably some of DJ's old stock; so it should be good


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 7, 2020)

Vintage Blueberry (AK Bean Brains) :: Cannabis Strain Info


An Alaskan native strain predating work by DJ Short that is highly rot and mildew resistant and is superb for harsh outdoor climates. Indoors, the plant needs a large pot to stretch out its roots as a constricted base will stress it into an autoflowe...




en.seedfinder.eu


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 7, 2020)

does AK sell seeds direct or only through banks?


----------



## Warpedpassage (Feb 7, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> does AK sell seeds direct or only through banks?


I believe you can buy directly from him. But i think he is in Alaska, so shipping times may be a bit longer. He has a pretty large stock list you can email him about. Plenty of stuff the seed banks dont pick up. I dont have email handy at the moment, but if you are on instagram you can ask him for email info.


----------



## Robar (Feb 8, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> does AK sell seeds direct or only through banks?


I have bought direct from him. I've seen mention somewhere about an availability list but have no idea where to find it or if it truly exists. i reached out to him to get tknl5haze after it had sold out before. So 4 or 5 months ago give or take.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 8, 2020)

Warpedpassage said:


> I believe you can buy directly from him. But i think he is in Alaska, so shipping times may be a bit longer. He has a pretty large stock list you can email him about. Plenty of stuff the seed banks dont pick up. I dont have email handy at the moment, but if you are on instagram you can ask him for email info.


i dm him on instagram yesterday and didn’t get a response




Robar said:


> I have bought direct from him. I've seen mention somewhere about an availability list but have no idea where to find it or if it truly exists. i reached out to him to get tknl5haze after it had sold out before. So 4 or 5 months ago give or take.


Do you know his email?


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 8, 2020)

Also when buying direct does he take paypal/CC or is it only cash/money order?


----------



## Robar (Feb 8, 2020)

email I got from his instagram account [email protected].

He has a couple options neither were paypal or cc direct. I think one was cash app but I just sent cash with tracking. It took about 3 weeks to get them but I was never worried about getting my beans. He answered my emails but it usually was direct and to the point. I got the distinct feeling the man doesn't have a ton of spare time but he does communicate. I will be trying to save up some money to hopefully get into some of the goodies not listed on the bean banks.


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 8, 2020)

i just checked my email. Here is his list:

ACDC/Purple Fuzz
A1/Loose Caboose F1
A1/Open Skunk
A1/Super Skunk
A1/Testerosa F1
AK 4 Way Pure indica BX F2
Americanna
Americanna/Black Dom HP NL1
Americanna/Durban
Americanna/NL1
Americana Big Skunk BX
Americanna/Super Skunk
Big Bud/Open Skunk F1
Big Skunk-NL1/Super Skunk
Big Skunk/Querkle F1
Black Domina/MTFNL1
Black Dom NW Hash Plant/Super Skunk
Black Domina/Super Skunk
Black Domina/TKNL5 Haze
Black Triangle/Americanna F2
Blue Balls
Blue Balls BX
Blueberry/9lb Hammer
Blueberry/Big Skunk
Blueberry/Blue Balls
Blueberry/Cloud 9
Blueberry Headband/Blue Platinum
Blueberry/Lemon Glade
Blueberry/Shangri-lah
Blue Blood/Super Skunk
Blue Blood/Vintage Blueberry
Blue Dream/TK NL5 Haze
Blue Steel (AFFIE)/Big SkunkF1
Blue Steel/Big Skunk F1
Blue Steel/Dragon’s Blood F1
Blue Steel/MAC
Blue Steel/MTF-NL1 F1
Blue Steel/Purple Urkle
Blue Steel/Purple Fuzz F1
Blue Steel/Testarossa F1
Blue Steel/TKNL5 Haze
Blue Steel/Sex Grenade
Cantalope Haze/Genus Thai Americanna
Cherry Lemonade
Devil’s Club Indica
Devil’s Club/TKNL5 Haze
Dope Beard Durban
Durbalayan (77himolayan/Durban f3)
DTHF F4
Fast Vintage Blueberry
Forbidden Fruit/Big Skunk F1
G13 Grailhaze/MTF-NL1 F1
Girl Time/Platinum Huckleberry Cookies F1
GMO/MTF
GMO/Super Skunk
GMO/Blueberry (rotten berries)
Gorilla Glue 4/Black Domina-NWHP-NL1
GSC/NL1
GST Skunk/Black Domina-NWHP-NL1
GST/Testerosa
Knik Goosebay Blueberry/Super Skunk
Lemontree/chocolate Thai -NL
Lemontree Mimosa/Super Skunk
Loang Probang/Black Domina
Locomotion/Pennywise
Locomotion/Skunk Qabbage
Macanuska/Super Skunk
Matty Cakes
Medical Skunk
Moonshine haze/NL5
MTF/MAC
MTF/NL1
MTF/PHc
MTF/Sherberghan
NL1 Big Skunk/NL1
NL5-NL1/NL1 BX
NL5-NL1/Super Skunk
PHC/NL1
PHC-NL1/TKNL5 Haze
PHC-Sex Grenade/Testerosa
PHC/Big Skunk
PHK NL1
Purple Urkle/Super Skunk
Purple Fuzz BX
Purple Fuzz/TKNL5 Haze
Romulan/MTF-NL1
SensiStar/Durban
Sherberghan OP
Skunk #1/Super Skunk
Skunk Qabbage/Agent Orange F1
Skunk Qabbage/Apollo 13 F1
Skunk Qabbage/Blue Platinum
Skunk Qabbage/Cindy 99 F1
Skunk Qabbage/Girl Time F1
Skunk Qabbage/MTF BX F1
Skunk Qabbage/Mimosa
Skunk Qabbage/TKNL5 Haze
Skunk Qabbage/Purple Stardawg F1
Skunk Qabbage/Time Wreck F1
Smuckers Grailhaze/NL1 F1
SSH/TK NL 5 Haze
SSSC Durban F4
Stardawg NL1/Super Skunk
Stardawg/Super Skunk
TK G13 F3
TK-MTF/Super Skunk
TK NL5 Haze/Black Domina NW Hash Plant-NL1
TK/TK NL5 Haze F2
Tropolope/Purple Stardawg F1
Tropolope/Super Skunk
Vintage Blueberry

DTHF - Durban Thai Highflyer. Duke Diamond talks about this strain. I feel like I should get that and the Durban F4 just for making crosses (i'm an indica guy). I have his NL5xNL5 and KG Blueberry x Super Skunk. He also has a MTF BX3 and Black Domina BX that are not listed. Those 2 and TK NL5Haze are 100 instead of 60 like the rest. I'm not sure what all the strains are.


----------



## Robar (Feb 8, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> i just checked my email. Here is his list:
> 
> ACDC/Purple Fuzz
> A1/Loose Caboose F1
> ...


Yes on the Durban thai highflyer. Bought that myself and already have his f3 durban as well as hazemans durban. Some day I want to grow those durbans side by side. The only thing that kept me from getting the akbb durban f4 was that the finishing time went from 60 some days to something like 77 days.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 8, 2020)

List still looks strong that post just cost some kids a few days getting lost in the decision making process . 

Don’t go down the rabbit hole to high you will second guess yourself for weeks if you don’t have a purchase plan


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 8, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> i just checked my email. Here is his list:
> 
> ACDC/Purple Fuzz
> A1/Loose Caboose F1
> ...


And of course the 2 strains im looking for(TKNL5Haze and Chocolope) aren’t on the list


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 8, 2020)

Robar said:


> email I got from his instagram account [email protected].
> 
> He has a couple options neither were paypal or cc direct. I think one was cash app but I just sent cash with tracking. It took about 3 weeks to get them but I was never worried about getting my beans. He answered my emails but it usually was direct and to the point. I got the distinct feeling the man doesn't have a ton of spare time but he does communicate. I will be trying to save up some money to hopefully get into some of the goodies not listed on the bean banks.


Thanks

did you get freebies when you ordered direct?


----------



## Robar (Feb 8, 2020)

Looking at the list my eyes are always drawn to skunks.

I remember the skunks we smoked back in the 80's were amazing. Super high, super stinky, and always a great time. We used to play dealer mcdope using skunk #1 and get just blown out.

The 2 that I'm interested in are the skunk 1 x super skunk (I dont need these but you know) and second I'd not mind growing out the big bud x open skunk to see what magic dominion's influence will have on a tried and true combo

*For those that dont know open skunk is where akbb took 17 males from duke's dominion skunk, granny skunk, and sister skunk and did open blow with his skunk #1 female.


----------



## Robar (Feb 8, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Thanks
> 
> did you get freebies when you ordered direct?


No but to be fair I only ordered 1 pack of seeds. I dont know what may happen with a larger order.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 8, 2020)

Robar said:


> Yes on the Durban thai highflyer. Bought that myself and already have his f3 durban as well as hazemans durban. Some day I want to grow those durbans side by side. The only thing that kept me from getting the akbb durban f4 was that the finishing time went from 60 some days to something like 77 days.


I was looking at that DTHF on JBC but decided to wait and see if i can order direct

I got his Durban f4 the other day but didn’t know anything about AK at the time.

After doing a little research and listening to his potcast interview I definitely have to try that tknl5haze

I also want to try his Skunk Qabbage or one of the crosses since he praised that one alot too


----------



## Robar (Feb 8, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> I was looking at that DTHF on JBC but decided to wait and see if i can order direct
> 
> I got his Durban f4 the other day but didn’t know anything about AK at the time.
> 
> ...


Yes would like to see the skunk cabbage bred to something else skunky


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 8, 2020)

I ordered direct from him when he was running a buy 2 get one free and he threw in a 5 pack of vintage Blueberry because I asked. I paid via an app and got my beans in less than a week. I’ve also ordered through JBC


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 8, 2020)

So which TKNL5HAZE is the best to get

he says he has f2,f3,TK dominant,and NL dominant

which version is the one jbc was selling?


----------



## Robar (Feb 8, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> So which TKNL5HAZE is the best to get
> 
> he says he has f2,f3,TK dominant,and NL dominant
> 
> which version is the one jbc was selling?


Hmmm. I'm not sure. Honestly I never gave it any thought or even realized he was breeding the expressions separately.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 8, 2020)

Robar said:


> Hmmm. I'm not sure. Honestly I never gave it any thought or even realized he was breeding the expressions separately.


Yeah he just responded to my dm on instagram and told me that

he also said jbc should still have tknl5haze cause he sent him alot

I’ll ask him about the different versions when he responds to my email


----------



## RichRoots (Feb 8, 2020)

Robar said:


> Looking at the list my eyes are always drawn to skunks.
> 
> I remember the skunks we smoked back in the 80's were amazing. Super high, super stinky, and always a great time. We used to play dealer mcdope using skunk #1 and get just blown out.
> 
> ...


You should drop this knowledge in the old school skunk who’s found it?thread.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 10, 2020)

forgot to mention that AKBB said the TK dominant tknl5haze is more sativa and the NL dominant is more indica


----------



## Pi$tol (Feb 10, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> does AK sell seeds direct or only through banks?


Both


----------



## Robar (Feb 12, 2020)

Just received my latest AKBB beans plus a little something special from JB


----------



## Robar (Feb 12, 2020)

Dashnabbit!! Sorry about the double picture post. Not sure how I managed that.


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 12, 2020)

Robar said:


> Dashnabbit!! Sorry about the double picture post. Not sure how I managed that.


Whats the "DTHFFY"?


----------



## Robar (Feb 12, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Whats the "DTHFFY"?


Durban Thai Highflyer f4


----------



## sdd420 (Feb 12, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Whats the "DTHFFY"?


DTHF F4
Durban Thai high flyer is old school and rare I had to pick those up as well lol


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 12, 2020)

Oh shit thats a 4 not Y haha. I I had no idea what his nl1 was for the longest time cause of the handwriting. Whats the terps / high on the DTHF from what you all remember?


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 12, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Oh shit thats a 4 not Y haha. I I had no idea what his nl1 was for the longest time cause of the handwriting. Whats the terps / high on the DTHF from what you all remember?


Duke Diamond talks about it on one of his potcasts. Thai (worked 4 generations) x Durban. 
From SSSC:
M8
A thai strain inbred for 4 generations. Breeding plants were selected for early maturation, yield and quality of the high. Some individuals will turn out to be hermaphrodites. The high is fantastic. To breed out the hermaphroditism we've crossed this strain with an early maturation Durban Sativa. The result is an early maturing hybrid. The intense high of this strain will make you forget about the few hermaphrodites. One of our own favourites. Harvest: the second week of October.


----------



## Robar (Feb 13, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Oh shit thats a 4 not Y haha. I I had no idea what his nl1 was for the longest time cause of the handwriting. Whats the terps / high on the DTHF from what you all remember?


I personally have never had or grown this before. I just remember duke and others mention this strain. I try to collect the old stuff which obviously brings me sniffing around AKBB's offerings as its mostly old stuff. 

My first foray into durban was back in the 90's. Some of you older heads may remember the Conklin Bud from michigan mentioned in the trans high report. Well I met and became friends with one of the guys involved in the breading of that strain back in the late 90's. The crew had splintered and my friend had no male to use for breading so his son found a durban male and they bred there best looking outdoor female with it and a strain we lovingly called the pounder was born. I grew that both indoor and outdoor for a years until I lost all my genetics about 15 years ago.

That is really why I collect so many seeds of all the old strains. Memories, and the desire to build a huge library to leave behind for who ever picks up the torch when I fall.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 13, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> I myself am on the "Blueberry quest" and was contemplating grabbing a pack of his vintage. Honestly, I figure that it is probably similar to the old school original DJ Short Blueberry and not the current stuff which not many people seem fond of... Itd be nice to bring back those blueberries and skunks that seem to have been pushed to the back and bring them into the spotlight again.


If you cant find a nice blueberry flavor in actual blueberry seeds try crosses made with blue dream cut. The closest thing I've found to my old 02' cut of blueberry has been personal crosses of Sin city's buddha's dream male.

None of the buddhas dreams had blueberry flavor persay but I've found a couple blueberry flavor phenos in a cross I made with that bd male. 

Itll take some hunting through those blue dream crosses but I've heard bodhis crosses pass that blueberry flavor too. 

That old school hunt never ends.


----------



## Robar (Feb 13, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If you cant find a nice blueberry flavor in actual blueberry seeds try crosses made with blue dream cut. The closest thing I've found to my old 02' cut of blueberry has been personal crosses of Sin city's buddha's dream male.
> 
> None of the buddhas dreams had blueberry flavor persay but I've found a couple blueberry flavor phenos in a cross I made with that bd male.
> 
> ...


Brother that's a fact! The old school hunt never ends. Everyone has their personal reasons maybe its the high they are chasing or maybe like a lot of us we're still lookin for that smell or flavor. For me personally it's all that plus the memories of my youth. So many great (and a few not so great) memories.


----------



## johny sunset (Feb 16, 2020)

Couple shots of my Tknl5haze girls day 58. #2 and #3 are smelling like old school kush and #1 is more fruity. 
 
#1

#2

#3


----------



## Bad Karma (Feb 22, 2020)

Heads up, JBC Seeds recently added AKBB's Super Skunk BX. If I hadn't of already grabbed a pack of his Skunk #1 x Super Skunk I'd be all over this. Even with that said, I'm still tempted.


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 22, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> Heads up, JBC Seeds recently added AKBB's Super Skunk BX. If I hadn't of already grabbed a pack of his Skunk #1 x Super Skunk I'd be all over this. Even with that said, I'm still tempted.


Yeah im contemplating picking it up along with some useful gear that just dropped.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 22, 2020)

Got my order from AKBB today

cant wait to run some of these in the fall.I think im gonna do a whole AKBB run instead of growing a bunch of different strains from different breeders like I usually do


----------



## mindriot (Feb 22, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Got my order from AKBB today
> 
> cant wait to run some of these in the fall.I think im gonna do a whole AKBB run instead of growing a bunch of different strains from different breeders like I usually do
> 
> View attachment 4486461


 Nice selection, can't go wrong with any of those. I have those same freebies.. the Qrazy Train x TKNL5H is on my list to run soon.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 22, 2020)

I want to see some glamour shots of the Sunday driver v tknl5
Freebee

FuckEd around cause I’m full up and missed out on them . Gotta think there is something in there that makes the full time menu at some point .


----------



## Robar (Feb 23, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Got my order from AKBB today
> 
> cant wait to run some of these in the fall.I think im gonna do a whole AKBB run instead of growing a bunch of different strains from different breeders like I usually do
> 
> View attachment 4486461


Nice Haul! If these were all the seeds a man ever had to work with he'd be rich in my book. Wanted to go back and get more myself but ended up buying some F3's of Snowhigh's chocolate thai instead. Love the old stuff!


----------



## johny sunset (Feb 23, 2020)

Tknl5haze Day 65 F. Where getting close now. I think Im gonna take #2 tomorrow, and give the other girls a few more days to fatten up a bit more. 


#1

#2


#3


----------



## theplantsavant (Feb 27, 2020)

Robar said:


> Nice Haul! If these were all the seeds a man ever had to work with he'd be rich in my book. Wanted to go back and get more myself but ended up buying some F3's of Snowhigh's chocolate thai instead. Love the old stuff!


drawoh's OG hybrid or actual chocolate thai? just wondering bcause i got some OG chocolate thai f3 from jtoucans this winter, and that one had the OG part dropped in a few posts.

and back on topic, some AKBB gear landed here a couple days ago: Devils Club Indica, TK/TKNL5Haze and Vintage Blueberry. Anyone here grown the DCI? just wondering because there's nothing substantial on it on the internet as far as i could find.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 27, 2020)

Just got an email. Restock and new AKBB stuff expected next week at JBC.


----------



## Robar (Feb 27, 2020)

theplantsavant said:


> drawoh's OG hybrid or actual chocolate thai? just wondering bcause i got some OG chocolate thai f3 from jtoucans this winter, and that one had the OG part dropped in a few posts.
> 
> and back on topic, some AKBB gear landed here a couple days ago: Devils Club Indica, TK/TKNL5Haze and Vintage Blueberry. Anyone here grown the DCI? just wondering because there's nothing substantial on it on the internet as far as i could find.


Yep that's the guy. I didnt see anything about og though. Interesting... anywho payment arrived Tuesday morning so sooner or later I'll get seeds that are chocolate thai or not. 

Okay found it on seed finder yep must be og chocolate thai. I knew by the pics it was mixed but didnt know how much or what with other than a reference to big sir holy weed. 

I'm thinking that maybe a cross to the akbb chocolope for an f2 easter egg hunt may be in order.


----------



## Headgrinder (Feb 27, 2020)

Get those beans poppin' got some mattycakes in the photo. Talk about hybrid vigor! From the time those seeds hit the water to this pic at 18 days in soil. The left is a really cool super small plant with leaves that almost look like a strawberry plants. I love different phenos, and rarer ones are even cooler. The other plants are very nice and look almost exactly like the one on right, which is topped. I would say the matanuska terps come through because the smell is already a complex with almost a tart berry smell mixed with a funky hash smell. I am very excited. Please dont razz me about my grow containers, i had em so i used em.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Feb 27, 2020)

Headgrinder said:


> Please dont razz me about my grow containers, i had em so i used em.


Nobody in this thread gonna shit on you dude for posted pics . Grow that heat in whatever the fuck you want , well done .


----------



## BDGrows (Feb 27, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Nobody in this thread gonna shit on you dude for posted pics . Grow that heat in whatever the fuck you want , well done .


This.


----------



## HamNEggs (Feb 27, 2020)

Ones in the back are the Consumption's. Only had 2 make it but I lucked out and got a female and a male. It was pretty cold and they had a rough time getting started. I have started a few of gas's nl/haze as well. Structure looks pretty nice on them so far.


----------



## Bad Karma (Feb 27, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Just got an email. Restock and new AKBB stuff expected next week at JBC.


Damn it, don’t tell me that. I just ordered some Chocolope seeds from another breeder because it looked like AKBB wasn’t working that line anymore. Knowing my luck, I can guarantee Chocolope will be a part of this next drop.


----------



## idlewilder (Feb 27, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> Damn it, don’t tell me that. I just ordered some Chocolope seeds from another breeder because it looked like AKBB wasn’t working that line anymore. Knowing my luck, I can guarantee Chocolope will be a part of this next drop.


Email him


----------



## Headgrinder (Feb 27, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> Tknl5haze Day 65 F. Where getting close now. I think Im gonna take #2 tomorrow, and give the other girls a few more days to fatten up a bit more.
> View attachment 4487394
> View attachment 4487395
> #1
> ...


They are stunning st 65 days for a haze. I kinda hope you post about it when one of your friends sh#%s their pants.....or is that bad. Ya'll know what im talking 'bout. Super good work, looking forward to a smoke report.


----------



## Bad Karma (Feb 27, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Email him


Thank you for the suggestion, but my money is already spent, and the order has shipped.
Besides, I just go through JBC seeds, to get his genetics.


----------



## Headgrinder (Feb 27, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> Thank you for the suggestion, but my money is already spent, and the order has shipped.
> Besides, I just go through JBC seeds, to get his genetics.


JBC seeds has been totally awesome to me. They're like Amazon prime for beans.


----------



## Headgrinder (Feb 27, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Email him


Somewhere on this thread I saw a list of what akbb had when somebody emailed him. Post 146 PG. 8


----------



## Headgrinder (Feb 27, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Nobody in this thread gonna shit on you dude for posted pics . Grow that heat in whatever the fuck you want , well done .


If I waited until I had all my shit together they would still be seeds. Thanks.


----------



## Headgrinder (Feb 27, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Just got an email. Restock and new AKBB stuff expected next week at JBC.


That guy is pumping out the stock. I thought he just had a restock about a month ago.


----------



## johny sunset (Feb 27, 2020)

Headgrinder said:


> They are stunning st 65 days for a haze. I kinda hope you post about it when one of your friends sh#%s their pants.....or is that bad. Ya'll know what im talking 'bout. Super good work, looking forward to a smoke report.


Thank you sir.. ill be sure to post a report once I know what’s what. I just took the other two girls down tonight on day 69, so be about a week to dry. Wish I could get longer, but in the dead of winter it’s hard to keep my humidity up Past 30.


----------



## Dirtycajun (Feb 27, 2020)

I need more INFO about the Gasolime Strain parents. Any help appreciated! thanks!


----------



## mindriot (Feb 27, 2020)

Dirtycajun said:


> I need more INFO about the Gasolime Strain parents. Any help appreciated! thanks!


 He said it was line bred Limepop 5 from Mean Gene


----------



## theplantsavant (Feb 28, 2020)

Robar said:


> Yep that's the guy. I didnt see anything about og though. Interesting... anywho payment arrived Tuesday morning so sooner or later I'll get seeds that are chocolate thai or not.
> 
> Okay found it on seed finder yep must be og chocolate thai. I knew by the pics it was mixed but didnt know how much or what with other than a reference to big sir holy weed.
> 
> I'm thinking that maybe a cross to the akbb chocolope for an f2 easter egg hunt may be in order.


happy to eliminate a misunderstanding.

OG Chocolate Thai x akbb Chocolope sounds like a great idea to me 

maybe i need to do some more digging on the OG CT to find its original parent (and interesting you mentioned the Big Sur Holy Weed, got some seeds of that in the stash as well)


----------



## Robar (Feb 28, 2020)

theplantsavant said:


> happy to eliminate a misunderstanding.
> 
> OG Chocolate Thai x akbb Chocolope sounds like a great idea to me
> 
> maybe i need to do some more digging on the OG CT to find its original parent (and interesting you mentioned the Big Sur Holy Weed, got some seeds of that in the stash as well)


I was eyeballing those beans on strainly as well. Lol

I wanted to pop those chocolope seeds in the worst way but I like to pair my poppings. For a little cross chucking as well as making a filial chuck to keep the genetics. I have 1 pack of chocolope and 30 of those og chocolate beans coming. Any tips on growing out the og chocolate?


----------



## Headgrinder (Feb 28, 2020)

My favorite out the bunch of AK BB NL5/NL5. This is at day 25. It's been topped and I've taken 5 cuttings! The other plants all smell good, but this one makes your mouth water. They have what I'd describe as an old school lemony skunk smell. This one has been stinking since about day 14. Super healthy plants and very uniform. I'd love to see what this strain looks like in someone else's garden.


----------



## theplantsavant (Feb 28, 2020)

Robar said:


> I was eyeballing those beans on strainly as well. Lol
> 
> I wanted to pop those chocolope seeds in the worst way but I like to pair my poppings. For a little cross chucking as well as making a filial chuck to keep the genetics. I have 1 pack of chocolope and 30 of those og chocolate beans coming. Any tips on growing out the og chocolate?


Don't know too much about growing the OG, maybe ask @rosevillekidd or @jtoucans himself, but i'd say it doesn't hurt to make your own reproduction of both the OG choc and the Chocolope, and maybe put one nice plant from each line in a separate tent or corner to cross the two lines, could give you some interesting chocolate variations i think. 

To be honest i was kinda planning to do that myself but got so much other stuff that also has a high priority (what most of you obviously also have), so don't know when i'll get to it. 

Currently working with mutant lines a lot to create some good guerilla stealth stuff (which is where AKBB's lines come in handy, with their early finish and cold tolerance)


----------



## RichRoots (Feb 28, 2020)

Anyone know anything about these...


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Feb 28, 2020)

RichRoots said:


> Anyone know anything about these...View attachment 4491397


This probably isn't exactly what you have but maybe this will help some. I think the "Waco" is an nl5 haze cut if I recall.









Americanna / Black Dom PNW Hashplant NL1 (AK Bean Brains) :: Cannabis Strain Info


Grade ‘A’ stupid weed, expect to have a blanked out stare and a goofy grin -pure indica effects. Sour grapefruit and fuel on the nose. Be prepared to watch as the flowers double at around 8 weeks before finishing off at day 70. The NL1 and PNW Ha...




en.seedfinder.eu













Americanna (AK Bean Brains) :: Cannabis Strain Info


Waco x Big Skunk/NL1 (Seed Bank of Holland original stock) Times range between 10-11 weeks depending on preference. The earlier harvest will lend towards the sativa side in effect, while at the preferred 77th day it becomes more narcotic and relaxing...




en.seedfinder.eu


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 4, 2020)

Just a SATIVA SATIVA SATIVA wake and bake thinking out loud post .

I sure would like to see an akbb snowhigh collaboration to see what direction that would go .


----------



## Headgrinder (Mar 4, 2020)

AKBB NL5/NL5 from JBC. I couldn't be happier. The smells will make your mouth water. These are hacked because I've been taken as many cuttings as possible. If anybody has a chance to get a hold of these, they're worth the super awesome prices that AKBB has and then some.


----------



## Headgrinder (Mar 4, 2020)

It seems like everybody that wants them knows about the drops but new AKBB gear tomorrow morning at JBC seeds. https://www.jbcseeds.com/drops-restocks/
Like I said I'm not affiliated with them besides being a happy customer. Seriously their shipping is off the hook fast. Try them.


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 4, 2020)

Headgrinder said:


> It seems like everybody that wants them knows about the drops but new AKBB gear tomorrow morning at JBC seeds. https://www.jbcseeds.com/drops-restocks/
> Like I said I'm not affiliated with them besides being a happy customer. Seriously their shipping is off the hook fast. Try them. You'll thank me.


The TKNL5 Haze F3 they have listed for the drop says its NL Dom. Which is interesting because the last drop had TKNL5 Haze F3 listed as TK Dom.
Is he really doing multiple lines from the same genetics? If so, that's really interesting, because I'd much rather have the NL Dom side of the family than the TK Dom side. Does this mean that at some point we'll see a TKNL5 Haze F3 release that is Haze Dom or do you think that side of the family is covered under tomorrow's NL Dom release?


----------



## Headgrinder (Mar 4, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> The TKNL5 Haze F3 they have listed for the drop says its NL Dom. Which is interesting because the last drop had TKNL5 Haze F3 listed as TK Dom.
> Is he really doing multiple lines from the same genetics? If so, that's really interesting, because I'd much rather have the NL Dom side of the family than the TK Dom side. Does this mean that at some point we'll see a TKNL5 Haze F3 release that is Haze Dom or do you think that side of the family is covered under tomorrow's NL Dom release?


I would think he is probably is working on it. That would probably have a longer flowing time. Very good observation. I am a big fan of my NL5's.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 4, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> The TKNL5 Haze F3 they have listed for the drop says its NL Dom. Which is interesting because the last drop had TKNL5 Haze F3 listed as TK Dom.
> Is he really doing multiple lines from the same genetics? If so, that's really interesting, because I'd much rather have the NL Dom side of the family than the TK Dom side. Does this mean that at some point we'll see a TKNL5 Haze F3 release that is Haze Dom or do you think that side of the family is covered under tomorrow's NL Dom release?


I posted a couple weeks ago that AKBB told me through email that he had 4 different sets of beans of TKNL5Haze

F2
F3
F3 TK dom
F3 NL dom

he didnt say anything about a Haze dom line

I ended up getting the f3 cause i want to get TK and NL phenos


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 4, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> I posted a couple weeks ago that AKBB told me through email that he had 4 different sets of beans of TKNL5Haze
> 
> F2
> F3
> ...


Thank you for answering that, sir. The lack of a Haze Dom F3 mention leads me to believe that side of the family is probably represented in the NL Dom F3.

On an unrelated note, considering that AKBB has his Super Skunk BX3, I would love for him to cross it to a Jack Herer female, and create his own version of Jack Flash.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 4, 2020)

Just got these of AKBB to try. Always been interested in blueberry so will give these a go as soon as I have some space. Haven’t checked but has anybody grown these?


----------



## mindriot (Mar 5, 2020)

Here is my other Stardawg/nl1 x Super Skunk chopped at 68 days .. this one went over a week longer and has a strong gas/turpentine thing going and less fruity. 



I'm thinking the Sundae Driver x tknl5haze is next.. anyone run those?


----------



## HamNEggs (Mar 5, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Here is my other Stardawg/nl1 x Super Skunk chopped at 68 days .. this one went over a week longer and has a strong gas/turpentine thing going and less fruity.
> 
> View attachment 4496516
> 
> I'm thinking the Sundae Driver x tknl5haze is next.. anyone run those?


Man that is a nice plant! Great job!


----------



## mindriot (Mar 5, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> Man that is a nice plant! Great job!


 Thanks she was one of the easier plants I've grown.. she almost grew herself.


----------



## Robar (Mar 5, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Here is my other Stardawg/nl1 x Super Skunk chopped at 68 days .. this one went over a week longer and has a strong gas/turpentine thing going and less fruity.
> 
> View attachment 4496516
> 
> I'm thinking the Sundae Driver x tknl5haze is next.. anyone run those?


I applaud you Sir, Very NICE!


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 5, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Here is my other Stardawg/nl1 x Super Skunk chopped at 68 days .. this one went over a week longer and has a strong gas/turpentine thing going and less fruity.
> 
> View attachment 4496516
> 
> I'm thinking the Sundae Driver x tknl5haze is next.. anyone run those?


That sounds like a great cross, nice plant!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 5, 2020)

New drop has begun at JBC.... not a huge one but it's on.


----------



## mindriot (Mar 5, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> New drop has begun at JBC.... not a huge one but it's on.


 Yea it's tempting but we're too close to 4/20 and I gotta save for the sales now...


----------



## mindriot (Mar 5, 2020)

Here's some Moonshine Haze x NL5

This is my current day smoke.. sweet haze taste, potent but very functional. Not the biggest yielder though




and some curing nugs


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 5, 2020)

JBC has a freebie thats ISS/NL1 x MTF

does anyone know what ISS is?


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 5, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> JBC has a freebie thats ISS/NL1 x MTF
> 
> does anyone know what ISS is?


My guess is Island Sweet Skunk.


----------



## Headgrinder (Mar 5, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> JBC has a freebie thats ISS/NL1 x MTF
> 
> does anyone know what ISS is?


Island sweet skunk, I was a little slow so +1 I agree.


----------



## Headgrinder (Mar 5, 2020)

On the potcast he talks about his vintage blueberry being sativa dominant and abundant before DJ bred his. Has anybody tried any of his vintage blueberry stuff? And could anybody with experience give a comparison?


----------



## Dirtycajun (Mar 5, 2020)

mindriot said:


> He said it was line bred Limepop 5 from Mean Gene


Thanks Mindriot...I honestly have little knowledge of that genetics also...received some Gasolime as freebie gift, just looking for some input on how well it grows indoors, indica/sativa lineage, etc etc.

Thank you all for any info! B


----------



## mindriot (Mar 6, 2020)

Dirtycajun said:


> Thanks Mindriot...I honestly have little knowledge of that genetics also...received some Gasolime as freebie gift, just looking for some input on how well it grows indoors, indica/sativa lineage, etc etc.
> 
> Thank you all for any info! B


 I couldn't find any grow info either.. from what I understand Limepop is Pure Kush x Black Lime. Both are pretty heavy indicas.


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 6, 2020)

I truly wonder what AKBB has hidden in the vaults...


----------



## HamNEggs (Mar 6, 2020)

I almost pushed the button on the sensi star. One of the first things I smoked once I started up again.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 6, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> I almost pushed the button on the sensi star. One of the first things I smoked once I started up again.


What's the buzz like on that one? I always guessed knockout indica bomb. Any headiness or is it all tranquilizer?


----------



## HamNEggs (Mar 6, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> What's the buzz like on that one? I always guessed knockout indica bomb. Any headiness or is it all tranquilizer?


It didn't knock me out but I remember it being pretty potent and I mean like go for a goofy walk along the levee kind of potent. I kinda got scared thinking it might be more indica than I was looking for but I may still try it after I think about it for a bit!


----------



## Robar (Mar 6, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> I almost pushed the button on the sensi star. One of the first things I smoked once I started up again.


Almost pulled the trigger myself for posterity sake, but for a guy that likes sativa heavy crosses I have enough heavy indicas. Still may but its lower on the priority level.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 6, 2020)

I've heard talk of a "turpentine" pheno of Sensi Star... always sounded like an interesting flavor to mix in with the conventional gassy terps.


----------



## Headgrinder (Mar 6, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> The TKNL5 Haze F3 they have listed for the drop says its NL Dom. Which is interesting because the last drop had TKNL5 Haze F3 listed as TK Dom.
> Is he really doing multiple lines from the same genetics? If so, that's really interesting, because I'd much rather have the NL Dom side of the family than the TK Dom side. Does this mean that at some point we'll see a TKNL5 Haze F3 release that is Haze Dom or do you think that side of the family is covered under tomorrow's NL Dom release?


I hope there are still some NL dom TKNL5 left when I get to ordering. I just wanted to add, on his potcast he refers to the tk dominant as the "tk haze" dominant. So I think that is a better answer than the one I pulled out of my a$$ before.


----------



## Headgrinder (Mar 6, 2020)

As far as akbb freebies go from JBC does anybody have any recommendations. I popped a 5 pk of mattycakes and they got me all kinds of excited. Nice smells, all are very vigorous, 2/5 have similar structures but differ slightly in smells. Another of the 5 has zero stretch and just started stacking up when switched to flower, this one also has some sugary leaves. Not too bad for $0. I'm very interested in other peoples experiences. Thanks.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 6, 2020)

Headgrinder said:


> As far as akbb freebies go from JBC does anybody have any recommendations. I popped a 5 pk of mattycakes and they got me all kinds of excited. Nice smells, all are very vigorous, 2/5 have similar structures but differ slightly in smells. Another of the 5 has zero stretch and just started stacking up when switched to flower, this one also has some sugary leaves. Not too bad for $0. I'm very interested in other peoples experiences. Thanks.


I picked the Dope Beard Durban as something more unusual and with a simple pedigree (2 Durban varieties crossed). TLN5H and Qrazy Train are supposed to be super potent... there might be some real facemelters in those crosses.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 7, 2020)

People probably know what I meant up there ^^^ but I mangled it and it's bugging me. *TK NL5 Haze* is supposed to be SUPER potent. Check out his comments on his potcast... he almost scared me with his talk about that one. Had to buy a pack though, of course.


----------



## Don beta (Mar 7, 2020)

I hear ya, his potcast was good. I bought 3.


Nutbag Poster said:


> People probably know what I meant but I mangled it and it's bugging me. *TK NL5 Haze* is supposed to be SUPER potent. Check out his comments on his potcast... he almost scared me with his talk about that one. Had to buy a pack though, of course.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 7, 2020)

Has anybody gotten some TKNL5H plants to the finish line yet? I'm super eager to hear smoke reports.


----------



## Headgrinder (Mar 7, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> People probably know what I meant but I mangled it and it's bugging me. *TK NL5 Haze* is supposed to be SUPER potent. Check out his comments on his potcast... he almost scared me with his talk about that one. Had to buy a pack though, of course.
> [/QUOTE
> I cant wait to get a hold of those too. I am all set, I have a bicycle helmet, and an extra pair of pants, now I just need the seeds. The NL5 dominant are going to make me bite. I really want to try that!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 7, 2020)

I'm still not positive what the "NL dominant" means. I guess if you take it literally, it's a northern lights, stout indica dominant pheno with less TK AND less Haze. But is that just shorthand for "NL5 Haze dominant"? Now that I think about it, I'm not sure if that old NL5 Haze line was inbred into a "strain" or if it was just a simple f1 cross of NL5 with a Haze male. That really makes quite a bit of difference in predicting what's gonna happen with these different TKNL5Haze versions.


----------



## Headgrinder (Mar 7, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I'm still not positive what the "NL dominant" means. I guess if you take it literally, it's a northern lights dominant pheno with less TK AND less Haze. But is that just shorthand for "NL5 Haze dominant"? Now that I think about it, I'm not sure if that old NL5 Haze line was inbred into a "strain" or if it was just a simple f1 cross of NL5 with a Haze male. That really makes quite a bit of difference in predicting what's gonna happen with these different TKNL5Haze versions.


You got me thinking too. I am wondering if it may just be referring to the structure (single cola indica leaning, maybe the flowering time.) whereas the cough, a relative is sativa leaning. The effects and flavors possibly varying among both the sativa and indica leaning phenos equally. But again my a$$ is a little sore from pulling out another answer. Corrections invited. It seems most of his older stuff was handed to him as a cut. guess there is at least one guy who knows for sure. How it came about? that's a seriously good question. I like the way you think nutbag.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 7, 2020)

That old NL5 Haze was known to be pretty electric I believe... probably more on the haze side with some northern lights to make it more growable. But does a pure-ish indica pheno come out sometimes when you breed with it? Maybe that's what these NL dom f3s are all about...not sure though. But maybe they're actually a hazier version and the TK dominant ones are the more indica.


----------



## mindriot (Mar 7, 2020)

Well gentlemen, it sounds like someone has to take one for the team and grow them out... it's the only way to know for sure. Or we could ask him.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 7, 2020)

Headgrinder said:


> But again my a$$ is a little sore from pulling out another answer. Corrections invited. It seems most of his older stuff was handed to him as a cut. guess there is at least one guy who knows for sure. How it came about? that's a seriously good question. I like the way you think nutbag.


Thanks! I'm a better thinker than a doer (and that's not saying I'm a good thinker). I also talk out of my ass a lot though, so I highly encourage people to get second opinions. I'm always eager to be corrected if I'm spouting nonsense. I hate the thought of leaving something out there that leads someone into a costly problem or a bad decision.


----------



## Headgrinder (Mar 7, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Thanks! I'm a better thinker than a doer. I also talk out of my ass a lot though, so I highly encourage people to get second opinions. I'm always eager to be corrected if I'm spouting nonsense. I hate the thought of leaving something out there that leads someone into a costly problem.


on the potcast he talked about how he got his nl5haze genetics. he doesnt really talk about how the triangle kush got introduced. I'm going to assume he crossed it to his Waco to get his tknl5haze and added mean Gene's and a little of relics later. He starts talking about it 62-63 minutes into it. BTW the potcast is one hell of a resource.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 7, 2020)

Headgrinder said:


> BTW the potcast is one hell of a resource.


Absolutely!! Even the breeders you aren't particularly interested in buying seeds from. I actually discovered AKBB because his episode started auto-playing after one I was listening to (Bodhi's I think). So much knowledge in that series about how everything works and used to work in the whole cannabis biz. That host does a kick ass job with his questions and discussion.


----------



## HamNEggs (Mar 7, 2020)

The Consumption is mostly NL5Haze and of the two that are growing here they are both similar but a bit different. They both have the Christmas tree thing going on but the female has better side branching with flower nodes only occurring at the end of each branch. I suppose I won't know until she starts flowering in a week or two.
I agree with you guys, potcast is fantastic. The dude has a real humble way of asking questions of the guests and making it about them.


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 9, 2020)

You guys that are wondering which dominance is best between the TK and NL on the tknl5haze.... I talked to Dankortowne quiet often and he told me to look for the (TKNL5HAZE F2's) which I did purchase.... and it was the last pack. So i assume this is where you find the fire since he recommended it over the others. They had it listed as sold out and he told me to message them that they should have a few in stock, so I did and I got lucky and got the last pack about 3 weeks ago.

He also sent me a pack of beans personally for no charge, under the agreement that I help him phenohunt. Got lucky with these, they are called SoHum95 and is strictly breeder stock not for sale. When I asked him his 2 strongest strains he had he told me Tknl5haze and SoHum95. Here I copy and paste what he told me so hum 95 was.... Fucking cant wait to pop these!


SoHum/95 "The black domina is from Sensi in early 90’s the so hum was made in 95 the other main phenos came out it’s a pure indica so it’s got mainly two phenos it will throw an f1 type I’m mainly looking for those."


----------



## Berzerkrrr (Mar 9, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> You guys that are wondering which dominance is best between the TK and NL on the tknl5haze.... I talked to Dankortowne quiet often and he told me to look for the (TKNL5HAZE F2's) which I did purchase.... and it was the last pack. So i assume this is where you find the fire since he recommended it over the others. They had it listed as sold out and he told me to message them that they should have a few in stock, so I did and I got lucky and got the last pack about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> He also sent me a pack of beans personally for no charge, under the agreement that I help him phenohunt. Got lucky with these, they are called SoHum95 and is strictly breeder stock not for sale. When I asked him his 2 strongest strains he had he told me Tknl5haze and SoHum95. Here I copy and paste what he told me so hum 95 was.... Fucking cant wait to pop these!
> 
> ...


I just ordered beans from him directly myself. Should be getting them any day now. Searching for a new Blueberry keeper to replace my finicky but good one. Also ordered some other goodies from him but the first one getting cracked will be the Blueberry muffin hes got as soon as I got the space  This guy is def legit from everything Ive heard and seen his work as well


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 9, 2020)

Berzerkrrr said:


> I just ordered beans from him directly myself. Should be getting them any day now. Searching for a new Blueberry keeper to replace my finicky but good one. Also ordered some other goodies from him but the first one getting cracked will be the Blueberry muffin hes got as soon as I got the space  This guy is def legit from everything Ive heard and seen his work as well


I was eyeing that blueberry muffin cross


----------



## RagingChild (Mar 9, 2020)

hey guys, it's been a while since I've started a new project. I've been out of the growing game for about 4 years due to work and so I happened to read this thread and found the podcast and indeed AKBB really seems like a laid back, old school and legit guy,
I ended up ordering these from JBC
TKNL5 Haze F3 (NL DOM)
TK/TKNL5 Haze x Choc. Thai (77 days)
The One x Chocolope
I also requested freebees for TKNL5 haze x black domina, ssh x tknl5 haze and the iss/nl1 x MTF

I have scarce information on most of these crosses (if anyone has any info on them I would be greatly appreciative) however am quite excited to pop these in a few months once I get my set up going again, but will report back with my findings. P.S. prices are very reasonable imo with the extras you get.

Does anyone have any clue what the 77 day Choc. Thai x TK/TKNL5 Haze will be like? I was wondering if it will be a good smoke and I'm guessing very sativa dominant? I prefer more social-type high where you can get some things done.


----------



## HamNEggs (Mar 9, 2020)

RagingChild said:


> hey guys, it's been a while since I've started a new project. I've been out of the growing game for about 4 years due to work and so I happened to read this thread and found the podcast and indeed AKBB really seems like a laid back, old school and legit guy,
> I ended up ordering these from JBC
> TKNL5 Haze F3 (NL DOM)
> TK/TKNL5 Haze x Choc. Thai (77 days)
> ...


I was looking at The One x Chocolope. I bet that will be a good one. Not sure about his Choco Thai or its origin. I think if you look up Swamiseed on instagram you could find a little bit on The One as he is actively working it still. That cross should have a good amount of sativa happiness right there with a good bit of thai on both sides.


----------



## HamNEggs (Mar 9, 2020)

The consumption male is vigorous! I put this guy in a big lonely closet by himself not realizing how much of a stinker he was. I just have to hope he makes some pollen before the wife throws a fit. Genetics are Cough (NL5/Haze) x (TK x NL5/Haze)


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## mindriot (Mar 10, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> View attachment 4500824


 Nice selection! Sensi Star is on my short list. The Moonshine haze was a winner...


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 10, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> The consumption male is vigorous! I put this guy in a big lonely closet by himself not realizing how much of a stinker he was. I just have to hope he makes some pollen before the wife throws a fit. Genetics are Cough (NL5/Haze) x (TK x NL5/Haze)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4500609


Doesn't look anything like a haze or an OG... must be a northern lights leaner (in structure anyway). Handsome little guy.


----------



## Robar (Mar 10, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> The consumption male is vigorous! I put this guy in a big lonely closet by himself not realizing how much of a stinker he was. I just have to hope he makes some pollen before the wife throws a fit. Genetics are Cough (NL5/Haze) x (TK x NL5/Haze)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4500609


Would love to rub him against my pre 98 bubba kush.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 10, 2020)

Sorry if I already posted this. I ordered directly and asked for certain freebies and they gave them to me (Durban). I didn't think they would and figured it was worth a shot. I bought the sensi star f4 and mtbx3. All the packs have like 12-14 seeds in them (including the freebies). Hardest part is narrowing down what to buy as his seed list is insane. I was also eyeing the one/chocolope or his durban thai highflyer


----------



## kona gold (Mar 10, 2020)

Robar said:


> Would love to rub him against my pre 98 bubba kush.


Something just sounds so wrong with this comment!??!


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 10, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Sorry if I already posted this. I ordered directly and asked for certain freebies and they gave them to me (Durban). I didn't think they would and figured it was worth a shot. I bought the sensi star f4 and mtbx3. All the packs have like 12-14 seeds in them (including the freebies). Hardest part is narrowing down what to buy as his seed list is insane. I was also eyeing the one/chocolope or his durban thai highflyer


AK is a legit dude, I did the same with an order through him and he was more than happy to give me the freebie I wanted.


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 10, 2020)

yeah i got freebies ordering direct too

I was surprised he let me pick the $100 packs for freebies...good dude


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 10, 2020)

I checked the packs. 15, 15, 13 (freebie) seeds


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 10, 2020)

My tk x g13 is looking great. I’m at 4~ weeks or so. I’ll post pics after the lights come on


----------



## mindriot (Mar 11, 2020)

Here are a few shots of Skunk Qabbage x Mimosa day 51. This had some extreme leaf variegation that I thought would work itself out in veg but it carried through.. didn't seem to affect the trich production though.


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 11, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> I was looking at The One x Chocolope. I bet that will be a good one. Not sure about his Choco Thai or its origin. I think if you look up Swamiseed on instagram you could find a little bit on The One as he is actively working it still. That cross should have a good amount of sativa happiness right there with a good bit of thai on both sides.


His chocolate thai is from snowhigh.. good stuff.


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 11, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Here are a few shots of Skunk Qabbage x Mimosa day 51. This had some extreme leaf variegation that I thought would work itself out in veg but it carried through.. didn't seem to affect the trich production though.
> 
> View attachment 4501720View attachment 4501723


How is your quabbage smelling?


----------



## mindriot (Mar 11, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> How is your quabbage smelling?


 Grape fuel... hopefully it carries over to the smoke


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 14, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> Thank you sir.. ill be sure to post a report once I know what’s what. I just took the other two girls down tonight on day 69, so be about a week to dry. Wish I could get longer, but in the dead of winter it’s hard to keep my humidity up Past 30.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4491044


You never did post a smoke report... how did it turn out for you? Yield? Potency? Terps? Etc??? We would all love to hear your conclusion...


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 14, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> You never did post a smoke report... how did it turn out for you? Yield? Potency? Terps? Etc??? We would all love to hear your conclusion...


Oooh! That's the TKNL5Haze! Yes, I've been dying to hear a report too. I hope Johny's still with us.


----------



## johny sunset (Mar 14, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> You never did post a smoke report... how did it turn out for you? Yield? Potency? Terps? Etc??? We would all love to hear your conclusion...


Still in the jar my friend. Only about 10 days now. Initial reports, ive got two girls stinking of kushy goodness, and one that a very different sweet nose. Like a pastry or something. if it was food I would want to eat it kinda of smell, haha..

as far as smoke, definitely didn’t feel like I was gonna pass out or anything.lol but it’s very Stoney weed, more Headie then I was expecting for some reason, guess that’s the NL5haze coming through. it’s the kind of weed where after smoking a joint you catch yourself staring off into nothing.....lost in thought, and the effects last a long time. Really enjoyed what I’ve tried so far. 

once she cures a bit longer I’ll post some pics.


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 14, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> Still in the jar my friend. Only about 10 days now. Initial reports, ive got two girls stinking of kushy goodness, and one that a very different sweet nose. Like a pastry or something. if it was food I would want to eat it kinda of smell, haha..
> 
> as far as smoke, definitely didn’t feel like I was gonna pass out or anything.lol but it’s very Stoney weed, more Headie then I was expecting for some reason, guess that’s the NL5haze coming through. it’s the kind of weed where after smoking a joint you catch yourself staring off into nothing.....lost in thought, and the effects last a long time. Really enjoyed what I’ve tried so far.
> 
> once she cures a bit longer I’ll post some pics.


Thank you for your reply... yes keep us all posted.

Sounds like the way a good nl5haze should be. When he speaks of the overwhelming potency, it's all pheno dependent. I'm sure with enough searching, and it probably wouldnt take much, you would find the holy grail that he speaks so highly of. 

I just spoke with Dankortowne lastnight, hes gonna send me some new testers Monday and I have to say I am drooling at one of the crosses he mentioned sending. Not sure what else, but i do know there will be a CG/PR x tknl5haze... When I asked him what the CG/PR stood for he said Colombian Gold and Panama Red. Said it was super super heady and lady and gents that is right up my alley! They were sourced in 1977 and the one he works with was found in an F2 search. Said it was super fucking potent, his exact words... I'll update the thread when they arrive. He said it's a 9-11 week strain.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 14, 2020)

Shits getting pretty fucking exciting around this thread !


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 14, 2020)

On a side note I just got 3 packs of Sannies Sugar Punch and 3 packs of silver fields in the mail today. I have 2 packs of Romulan coming in the mail monday from Romulan Genetics, then once those testers get here it's time to roll... I will be running several from AK bean brains this run. Also gonna run a ton of his stuff outdoors this year. 

In a sense, it takes me back to years ago.... like I'm running new and exciting Sensi Seeds originals all over again... haha


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 14, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> I just spoke with Dankortowne lastnight, hes gonna send me some new testers Monday and I have to say I am drooling at one of the crosses he mentioned sending. Not sure what else, but i do know there will be a CG/PR x tknl5haze... When I asked him what the CG/PR stood for he said Colombian Gold and Panama Red. Said it was super super heady and lady and gents that is right up my alley! They were sourced in 1977 and the one he works with was found in an F2 search. Said it was super fucking potent, his exact words... I'll update the thread when they arrive. He said it's a 9-11 week strain.


This may be a dumb question but who's Dankortowne? I'm not familiar. Is that AKBB himself?


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 14, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> This may be a dumb question but who's Dankortowne? I'm not familiar. Is that AKBB himself?


Yes that’s his IG handle


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 14, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> This may be a dumb question but who's Dankortowne? I'm not familiar. Is that AKBB himself?


Dankortowne and akbb are the same person. He still uses that ig handle but I communicate with him through AKBB handle, where he is most active.


----------



## HamNEggs (Mar 15, 2020)

Not too much exciting here yet but this is the Consumption female a few days into flower. The structure alone has me anticipating this lady. No trimming or training. She just did her thing and all the bud sites are going to be in just the right places.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Mar 15, 2020)

That deep rich healthy green is sexy AF .


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 16, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> Not too much exciting here yet but this is the Consumption female a few days into flower. The structure alone has me anticipating this lady. No trimming or training. She just did her thing and all the bud sites are going to be in just the right places.
> View attachment 4505655


She looks super healthy. Beefy stem too!


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 18, 2020)

Popping 5 of these


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Mar 18, 2020)

I just ordered the NL5/NL1 x Super Skunk and the Qrazy Train x TKNL5 Haze to grow this year. super excited. Hoping next month to order some more maybe depending on funds


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 20, 2020)

*For those who are interested...*

I am going to start a grow thread for those who are interested, will include a few diff genetics from AKBB. This is a pheno hunt/test run. I just got 4 more new testers from Dankortowne also, some of those will be grown outdoors this year which will also start soon... Absolutely cannot wait for outdoor season!

Here is a list of everything I'll be running. Since I have so many numbers and limited room, I'll probably only give a 2-2 1/2 week veg max...

*AKBB*
- Black dom/ NWHP x Super skunk
- Sohum95 tester (SoHum95 x black domina)
- ColumbianGold/PanamaRed x TKNL5H tester
- Dope Beard Durban
- TKNL5H
- NL1 x Big Skunk NL1
- Americanna

*Sannies *
-Sugar Punch
-Silverfields

*KGBeans*
- Psychosis Bx3
- Ben Gunn

*Vashon *
- Vashon Kush

*Romulan Genetics *
- Romulan s1

*Farmer Joe 420*
- 89 Nevilles Super Skunk F4


And that's about it on this run. Everything else will be ran outdoors this year. I'll update soon when I start the thread (will be here on RIU) and will add the link to the grow... Seriously excited for this one!


----------



## mindriot (Mar 20, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> *For those who are interested...*
> 
> I am going to start a grow thread for those who are interested, will include a few diff genetics from AKBB. This is a pheno hunt/test run. I just got 4 more new testers from Dankortowne also, some of those will be grown outdoors this year which will also start soon... Absolutely cannot wait for outdoor season!
> 
> ...


 Nice variety. I have a bunch of those AKBB strains as well, I'll be checking out your grow. I currently have his Hawaiian Catpiss, GSCxMAC, and Black Dom x TKNL5H going now

You run any other Vashon gear? I might pick some up next sale


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 20, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> *For those who are interested...*
> 
> I am going to start a grow thread for those who are interested, will include a few diff genetics from AKBB. This is a pheno hunt/test run. I just got 4 more new testers from Dankortowne also, some of those will be grown outdoors this year which will also start soon... Absolutely cannot wait for outdoor season!
> 
> ...


I'm seriously excited for you! What a cool bunch of old genes. I have two on your list (TKNL5H and DBDurban)... very curious about the Durban. Good luck!


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 20, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Nice variety. I have a bunch of those AKBB strains as well, I'll be checking out your grow. I currently have his Hawaiian Catpiss, GSCxMAC, and Black Dom x TKNL5H going now
> 
> You run any other Vashon gear? I might pick some up next sale


Do you have a log going?


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 20, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> *For those who are interested...*
> 
> I am going to start a grow thread for those who are interested, will include a few diff genetics from AKBB. This is a pheno hunt/test run. I just got 4 more new testers from Dankortowne also, some of those will be grown outdoors this year which will also start soon... Absolutely cannot wait for outdoor season!
> 
> ...


Excited to see the AKBB gear being ran. Also that Rom S1!


----------



## mindriot (Mar 20, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Do you have a log going?


 No log, I always have stuff going in and out in a perpetual grow... I'll post up some pics when they are further in flower


----------



## johny sunset (Mar 21, 2020)

Board as hell on lockdown, so took a couple shots of the Tknl5haze.

#1.....this girl smells more sweet, but with some funk in there, but no kush smell at all. 


#2......more old school kush nose. Not really any gas.

#3.this ones way more gas compared to #2, but has something else on top of the kush....can’t put my finger on it.


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 21, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> Board as hell on lockdown, so took a couple shots of the Tknl5haze.
> 
> #1.....this girl smells more sweet, but with some funk in there, but no kush smell at all.
> View attachment 4509855
> ...


hows the smoke?


----------



## Headgrinder (Mar 21, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> hows the smoke?


I'm wondering too.


----------



## johny sunset (Mar 21, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> hows the smoke?


Great!. haven’t really tried too much yet as it’s been curing. But I just smoked a fat J of #3 and I’m roasted. Very Stoney weeds the Hits you right behind the eyes. I definitely need to spend a bit more time with each girl to figure out my favourite, but they all seem to be pretty similar in effect.


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 21, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> Great!. haven’t really tried too much yet as it’s been curing. But I just smoked a fat J of #3 and I’m roasted. Very Stoney weeds the Hits you right behind the eyes. I definitely need to spend a bit more time with each girl to figure out my favourite, but they all seem to be pretty similar in effect.


Sounds just as AK described it!


----------



## Headgrinder (Mar 21, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> hows the smoke?


They all look great. There is something extra special looking about your #1 though. Those pics look delicious. Nice job on those buds!


----------



## Mr Westmont (Mar 21, 2020)

Hey guys, just a small contribution. Here is a Gasolime freebie from JBC, few weeks from seed. Enjoying Cali spring.


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 23, 2020)

My TKNL5HZ...4 out five sprouted, still waiting on the 5th. And I have 4 Dope Beard Durbans sprouted with one or two more I’m still waiting on.


----------



## HamNEggs (Mar 24, 2020)

This consumption male is starting to drop pollen. Sure didn't take him long.


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Mar 25, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> This consumption male is starting to drop pollen. Sure didn't take him long.
> View attachment 4512924


what a handsome fella!


----------



## kroc (Mar 27, 2020)

well i grabbed skunk qabbage/ tknl5hze, romulan/mtf-nl1, bluberry muffin/vintage blueberry, and sensi star f4s


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 28, 2020)

98% germination rate. The ones that had issues were completely my fault. This is a very busy time of year for me so updates will be slow... Got indoor and outdoor going at the same time. Really stepping up my guerilla game in the hills this year.


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 28, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Nice variety. I have a bunch of those AKBB strains as well, I'll be checking out your grow. I currently have his Hawaiian Catpiss, GSCxMAC, and Black Dom x TKNL5H going now
> 
> You run any other Vashon gear? I might pick some up next sale


Been wanting to try that cat piss... I would love to give 707's catpiss a whirl. Heard it was pretty darn good, would like to cross akbbs to 707, that would be a good one, I bet.

Never tried any other vashon gear but from the looks of it they have some nice, solid old school kush ghani genetics. I am very excited for that one. The vashon kush beans were some of the largest I have ever seen in my life. The size of large peas.


----------



## Robar (Mar 28, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Been wanting to try that cat piss... I would love to give 707's catpiss a whirl. Heard it was pretty darn good, would like to cross akbbs to 707, that would be a good one, I bet.
> 
> Never tried any other vashon gear but from the looks of it they have some nice, solid old school kush ghani genetics. I am very excited for that one. The vashon kush beans were some of the largest I have ever seen in my life. The size of large peas.


As to the cat piss match up. I bought both of the those and had the eventual cross in mind when I bought AKBB's. One of these days I might actually get the time to run them.


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 28, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> 98% germination rate. The ones that had issues were completely my fault. This is a very busy time of year for me so updates will be slow... Got indoor and outdoor going at the same time. Really stepping up my guerilla game in the hills this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow not many rocks. As a new englander I'm amazed. I practically hit a boulder every time I dig holes that size.


----------



## mindriot (Mar 28, 2020)

Robar said:


> As to the cat piss match up. I bought both of the those and had the eventual cross in mind when I bought AKBB's. One of these days I might actually get the time to run them.


 I have 2 females in flower now, only about 2-3 weeks in... stretched a lot more than I expected. I'll put up some pics in a few weeks when they pack on some weight.


----------



## mindriot (Mar 28, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Been wanting to try that cat piss... I would love to give 707's catpiss a whirl. Heard it was pretty darn good, would like to cross akbbs to 707, that would be a good one, I bet.
> 
> Never tried any other vashon gear but from the looks of it they have some nice, solid old school kush ghani genetics. I am very excited for that one. The vashon kush beans were some of the largest I have ever seen in my life. The size of large peas.


 JBC had a stealth drop of Vashon recently, some nice genetics.. def gonna grab something next month


----------



## SubZer0Genetics (Mar 29, 2020)

Just ordered the TKNL5 haze NL dominate he just released. Wonder how it compares to the TK dom...


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 29, 2020)

I think I am going to F2 a 12 pack of Purple Urkle x Super Skunk and see what we get. The objective I am trying to accomplish is to recreate a Purple Skunk. I have a really fond memory of smoking a joint of purple skunk while fishing that made me have to sit down it was so damn stoney! Im hoping the Super Skunk is some old stock and has some musky/skunky terps to it (that real dankness) and the purple urkle brings a purple pheno with heavy frost and tight bud structure. If I could find one of those in this pack, id be so damn happy, and if not then ill keep looking in the F2's! How I plan on accomplishing this is to pheno hunt the entire pack. By growing them to about 5 nodes, then taking 2 clones per plant. I can throw 1 back into the tent to be vegged and flowered for the open pollination (this is where I get the F2's). The 2nd clone is taken just in case the first one dies, and the seed mothers are kept vegging. I figure by keeping the seed mothers in veg for that long, the males will show themselves (most of them anyway), so I can cull them (looking for moms, not pops!).


----------



## Headgrinder (Mar 29, 2020)

Just had to add, I've had great germination with Mattycakes, (NL5/NL1)/NL1, NL5/NL5. There were a couple that weren't able to pop that seed off, but they all germinated. There has been at least one extra in everything I've gotten from akbb too. The NL's took a little longer, but everything germinated. +1 good beans


----------



## Robar (Mar 30, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> I think I am going to F2 a 12 pack of Purple Urkle x Super Skunk and see what we get. The objective I am trying to accomplish is to recreate a Purple Skunk. I have a really fond memory of smoking a joint of purple skunk while fishing that made me have to sit down it was so damn stoney! Im hoping the Super Skunk is some old stock and has some musky/skunky terps to it (that real dankness) and the purple urkle brings a purple pheno with heavy frost and tight bud structure. If I could find one of those in this pack, id be so damn happy, and if not then ill keep looking in the F2's! How I plan on accomplishing this is to pheno hunt the entire pack. By growing them to about 5 nodes, then taking 2 clones per plant. I can throw 1 back into the tent to be vegged and flowered for the open pollination (this is where I get the F2's). The 2nd clone is taken just in case the first one dies, and the seed mothers are kept vegging. I figure by keeping the seed mothers in veg for that long, the males will show themselves (most of them anyway), so I can cull them (looking for moms, not pops!).


Had that experience last summer! My buddy and I were getting in a little fishing and he pulled out a fatty of sour og. Not only did I have to tap out but had to sit down for about 15 min. That was some potent weed and the fishing trip was stellar!

Hope you find that purple skunk.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 31, 2020)

SubZer0Genetics said:


> Just ordered the TKNL5 haze NL dominate he just released. Wonder how it compares to the TK dom...


I imagine you'd see a difference in structure for one. The TK dom should have that lankier OG structure. The NL dom should be a tighter squatter indica structure.... I'm guessing they'll look more like the pictures @HamNEggs recently posted of Consumption ( NL5H x TKNL5H). I suppose it's stating the obvious, but the TK dom should be like an OG and the NL dom would be some different sort of non-OG indica.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Mar 31, 2020)

I just started to listen to the potcast with Mr. Bob Hemphill (they always include the "Mr." part...what's up with that). He's into the same kind of old genes AKBB is and has already talked quite a bit about Northern Lights. Worth a listen for AKBB peeps. AKBB's potcast episode is of course mandatory listening too.


----------



## Headgrinder (Mar 31, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I imagine you'd see a difference in structure for one. The TK dom should have that lankier OG structure. The NL dom should be a tighter squatter indica structure.... I'm guessing they'll look more like the pictures @HamNEggs recently posted of Consumption ( NL5H x TKNL5H). I suppose it's stating the obvious, but the TK dom should be like an OG and the NL dom would be some different sort of non-OG indica.





Zipz55 said:


> forgot to mention that AKBB said the TK dominant tknl5haze is more sativa and the NL dominant is more indica


+1 right on nutbag poster, also in the potcast I think he talks about them as being haze dominant and the others NL dom. But they are listed as TK dom.


----------



## Headgrinder (Mar 31, 2020)

I am excited to see what kinds of stuff people are getting out of those seeds. So far I've seen a couple bud pics, but no shitty drawers. I dont doubt for a second that those seeds will contain a special special plant.


----------



## HamNEggs (Mar 31, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I imagine you'd see a difference in structure for one. The TK dom should have that lankier OG structure. The NL dom should be a tighter squatter indica structure.... I'm guessing they'll look more like the pictures @HamNEggs recently posted of Consumption ( NL5H x TKNL5H). I suppose it's stating the obvious, but the TK dom should be like an OG and the NL dom would be some different sort of non-OG indica.


Its funny as the male you guys have seen is pretty compact but the lady went boom! She is a big ol' lanky thing. Not a mess but tall and wide.


----------



## Robar (Mar 31, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> Its funny as the male you guys have seen is pretty compact but the lady went boom! She is a big ol' lanky thing. Not a mess but tall and wide.


Very common
He's chosing breeders for phenotypical expression but you will still get the other phenos but more/most will lean toward chosen parents. In theory anyway...


----------



## SFnone (Mar 31, 2020)

just curious, is there anyone here who doesn't know what the blue meanies are from? (without looking it up)


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 31, 2020)

Yellow submarine!!!


----------



## HamNEggs (Mar 31, 2020)

Robar said:


> Very common
> He's chosing breeders for phenotypical expression but you will still get the other phenos but more/most will lean toward chosen parents. In theory anyway...


The consumption is an F2 so yeah this makes sense. Normally though I would expect to see more uniformity.


----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 1, 2020)

4 TKNL5HZ F3’s are in new 1 gals


----------



## HamNEggs (Apr 1, 2020)

This is the Consumption lady. One of her branches is seeded up real good. I think she will fill out real nice but geez she is huge!


----------



## Jmass420 (Apr 5, 2020)

Just got some americana nl5 super skunk i don't see how this could be a bad thing


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 7, 2020)

Saw the ig 420 sale . Thoughts on it ? My 1st reaction was disappointment then it moved into the it’s ok realm .


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 7, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Saw the ig 420 sale . Thoughts on it ? My 1st reaction was disappointment then it moved into the it’s ok realm .


If it was a BOGO id go broke so I am happy haha


----------



## the real mccoy (Apr 7, 2020)

So the deal is you buy two packs & you get one pack of testers free?


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 7, 2020)

Way I read it was buy 2 get 1 plus some testers . Don’t quote me I haven’t verified w/email .


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 8, 2020)

Buy 2 get 1 regular pack plus they’re throwing in testers as extra freebies
I saw JBC’s email about the skunk qabbage bx7 coming


----------



## kroc (Apr 9, 2020)

well the man def hooks it up, there were some packs with 16-18 seeds  there are a few more id like to scoop from him, that skunk qabbage bx7 sounds pretty damn interesting as well.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 9, 2020)

whats the parents of Golden Showers?


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 9, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> whats the parents of Golden Showers?


Man you gotta admit, some of the things said around here would sound bonkers to a lay person.


----------



## DutchMoonshine45 (Apr 9, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> whats the parents of Golden Showers?


I'm told Golden showers is Afghan-haze / Hawaiian catpiss


----------



## klyphman (Apr 11, 2020)

Just emailed about sale details and selection/prices.

I am strictly an outdoor grower in Champlain Valley of VT. Never grown AK stuff before. Any tips from the collective about good outdoor selections? I realize he works with a lot of old school genetics that do well on Alaska‘s unique outdoor season. Just curious what folks have grown outdoor with success?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 12, 2020)

Here's Tk/NL5 Haze @10 weeks.
Super gassy, big yield and heart throbbing potent stuff.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 12, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Just emailed about sale details and selection/prices.
> 
> I am strictly an outdoor grower in Champlain Valley of VT. Never grown AK stuff before. Any tips from the collective about good outdoor selections? I realize he works with a lot of old school genetics that do well on Alaska‘s unique outdoor season. Just curious what folks have grown outdoor with success?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It's strickly indoors or greenhouse in Ak
You can't grow photoperiod weed outdoors to completion in Alaska without using blackout shades.
We have a month of cold wet monsoons here in August, first frosts in early September and too much light to initiate flower until too late in the year to ever finish.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 12, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Here's Tk/NL5 Haze @10 weeks.
> Super gassy, big yield and heart throbbing potent stuff.
> View attachment 4531823View attachment 4531824View attachment 4531826


OMG!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 12, 2020)

I thought TK was a crap yielder. Looks like that got fixed. Wow. Pretty psyched I own a pack... I had high hopes, but not necessarily for yield. I think "it moved a bit" when I saw that bud porn.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 12, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I thought TK was a crap yielder. Looks like that got fixed. Wow. Pretty psyched I own a pack... I had high hopes, but not necessarily for yield. I think "it moved a bit" when I saw that bud porn.


Nl5 Haze was a yielder though.
Haze crossed to Indica = big yields and hybrid vigor.
Look at Blue Dream.
I got 4 females out of 10 seeds - still have a few left in pack.
1 female was a complete runt inbred mutant
2 females were short dense Nl5 dominate, but very rank gassy Tk smell and very sedative Nl5 high.

This one female pictured started life looking Haze dominant, with a heavy Jack like sweet profile.
She ended up becoming very dense, very frosty, and vigorous.
The one pictured:
I think she is the perfect mix of all 3 inputs.
She smells Tk dominant has the Nl5 frost and density, but is packed on a Haze sized cola. Tastes like weed, I'm not good at differentiating flavors.

Her high starts out racing flying falling sensations, electric tingles that reminds me of some strong haze, but she puts the lead in your ass the more you smoke. Grinning from ear to ear and makes things groovy in a time delay sort of way.
If you do get up there's a slight headrush.
I could see how someone drinking might black out on it.  
Good weed worth regenerating. 2 of the 3 have survived regeneration.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 12, 2020)

Awesome,,, thanks for the report! And good point about Haze/Indica yields. I figure the NL5 is the difference maker that "ties the room together"


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 12, 2020)

Various pics of the 2 Nl5 dominant phenos.


----------



## klyphman (Apr 13, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> It's strickly indoors or greenhouse in Ak
> You can't grow photoperiod weed outdoors to completion in Alaska without using blackout shades.
> We have a month of cold wet monsoons here in August, first frosts in early September and too much light to initiate flower until too late in the year to ever finish.


Thanks Bakersfield, I should’ve thought more logically abt Alaska’s outdoor grow season. (Beautiful pics, btw).

that being said, I’m thinking about these strains. Any thoughts about outdoor resiliency in these lines, or is it, “gotta sew em to know”. I’m looking for 8-9 wk flower time. I can make it to mid Oct ok, with the ability to shelter plants from weather.

purple Hindu Kush x NL1
romulan x MTF NL1
skunk quabbage x time wreck


----------



## iMavrick92 (Apr 14, 2020)

Mail just got in! Thanks to everyone for all of the valuable info through this thread. It took my two weeks to make up my mind


----------



## HolyAngel (Apr 14, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Various pics of the 2 Nl5 dominant phenos.


Ugh, you're *really *making me want to pick up some of those tknl5 packs! Were all these from the TK dom packs or the NL dom packs or from earlier? That haze dominant one definitely looks like it would be my fav of the bunch, wish he had that as an option lol


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 14, 2020)

It's good to see these reports on AK's gear. I have four TK-NL5/Haze that are 30 days in to flowering. I'll be anxious to sample them.


----------



## Jmass420 (Apr 14, 2020)

Just sprouted americanna 4 0f 5 so far we'll see about number 5


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 15, 2020)

HolyAngel said:


> Ugh, you're *really *making me want to pick up some of those tknl5 packs! Were all these from the TK dom packs or the NL dom packs or from earlier? That haze dominant one definitely looks like it would be my fav of the bunch, wish he had that as an option lol


He does... get the Consumption and you're heading the right direction...


----------



## kroc (Apr 15, 2020)

tails poppin on skunk qabbage x tknl5haze in 20hrs


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 15, 2020)

HolyAngel said:


> Ugh, you're *really *making me want to pick up some of those tknl5 packs! Were all these from the TK dom packs or the NL dom packs or from earlier? That haze dominant one definitely looks like it would be my fav of the bunch, wish he had that as an option lol


I ordered mine about a year ago from Dankortowne and it just says Tk/Nl5 Haze on the pack.
Your's must be the F2's that I heard about.
He must have bred to a haze dom and also a Nl dom to predict the outcome.


----------



## HolyAngel (Apr 15, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I ordered mine about a year ago from Dankortowne and it just says Tk/Nl5 Haze on the pack.
> Your's must be the F2's that I heard about.
> He must have bred to a haze dom and also a Nl dom to predict the outcome.


Oh I don't have any but that's what he has for sale right now, a TK dominate and a NL dominate. May hold off then, I don't want either of those to be dominate.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 15, 2020)

In case there's still some confusion about this, he released TK x NL5Haze F1s originally. There may be more haze in those. I guess he's chosen to inbreed away from the haze for the moment, but we'll see what comes in future drops.


----------



## HolyAngel (Apr 15, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> In case there's still some confusion about this, he released TK x NL5Haze F1s originally. There may be more haze in those. I guess he's chosen to inbreed away from the haze for the moment, but we'll see what comes in future drops.


yeah that's what it seems like. I can understand that though, indoors usually want something shorter with a shorter flower time than something leaning towards the haze side. I already have some NL5/Haze x Sensi Star from Mel Frank so will just grow those out instead while I wait and see what AK does. I really don't need to buy anymore seeds anyways, just the addiction is real


----------



## HamNEggs (Apr 15, 2020)

The Consumption is massive. Where most strains just stretch and get lanky, this one gets some thickness as it grows upward. I will post an updated pic later once its lights on.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 15, 2020)

HolyAngel said:


> yeah that's what it seems like. I can understand that though, indoors usually want something shorter with a shorter flower time than something leaning towards the haze side. I already have some NL5/Haze x Sensi Star from Mel Frank so will just grow those out instead while I wait and see what AK does. I really don't need to buy anymore seeds anyways, just the addiction is real


Ak Beanbrains is the real deal. 
Well known for years in the cannabis circles here in SouthCentral Alaska.
He was the go to locally for American Bulldogs and he kept exotic boars at his ranch in the Matanuska Valley.
He sprang to everyones attention a few years ago when he reproduced his stash of SSSC, Seed Bank and Sensi Seed catalogs and started passing them around along with his stash of old school genetics.

In my opinion the Haze portion of Nl5 x Haze in the F1 that I grew, took a back seat to the Nl5. I grew Nl5 x Haze back in the early 90's and it was typically more Haze dominant.
Just a hunch, but
This leads me to believe that his Nl5 x Haze he chose was already leaning towards the Nl5, through selection.
Did you pick up the Mel Frank stuff from Todd McCormick?
Todd is another legend IMHO along with Mel Frank of Course.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 15, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I ordered mine about a year ago from Dankortowne and it just says Tk/Nl5 Haze on the pack.
> Your's must be the F2's that I heard about.
> He must have bred to a haze dom and also a Nl dom to predict the outcome.


He bred towards a TK dominant and a NL dominance, not haze. If you want the hazeiest go for consumption. It should throw mostly haze leaners. He told me that is where the heart pounding fire was...


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 15, 2020)

He also told me that I should be talking to God in Spanish with the CG/PR x tknl5haze, oh my fucking God I can't wait... Been trying to find a way or ladder to him for long enough. I have a lot of questions even if it is in a language I do not fluently understand ...


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 15, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> He bred towards a TK dominant and a NL dominance, not haze. If you want the hazeiest go for consumption. It should throw mostly haze leaners. He told me that is where the heart pounding fire was...


Im just saying that was the impression I got from the pack of Tk/Nl5 Haze that I grew.
The Haze already took a back seat before he F2'd to different dominants.


----------



## HolyAngel (Apr 15, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Ak Beanbrains is the real deal.
> Well known for years in the cannabis circles here in SouthCentral Alaska.
> He was the go to locally for American Bulldogs and he kept exotic boars at his ranch in the Matanuska Valley.
> He sprang to everyones attention a few years ago when he reproduced his stash of SSSC, Seed Bank and Sensi Seed catalogs and started passing them around along with his stash of old school genetics.
> ...


Yeah Todd and Mel over on agseedco is where I got them from, Mel Franks collection specifically. Hoping they'll be more like the 90's variant since it should be from that time, but they are crossed with sensi star so gonna be indica leaning for sure too.

@psychadelibud Where is that Consumption at? I don't see it on jbc, do I just need to email him instead?


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 15, 2020)

I know first hand that Ak Beanbrains is currently working on more Haze lines as well.
He had inquired about getting cuts of a 
Killer A5 Haze (A5 Haze x Malawi)bred by Ace Seeds, that I had laying around, but I assured him it was not good enough for him.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 15, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Im just saying that was the impression I got from the pack of Tk/Nl5 Haze that I grew.
> The Haze already took a back seat before he F2'd to different dominants.


Yes... Haze is an extremely dominant specimen. She will push her way through before anything else.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 15, 2020)

HolyAngel said:


> Yeah Todd and Mel over on agseedco is where I got them from, Mel Franks collection specifically. Hoping they'll be more like the 90's variant since it should be from that time, but they are crossed with sensi star so gonna be indica leaning for sure too.
> 
> @psychadelibud Where is that Consumption at? I don't see it on jbc, do I just need to email him instead?


Yes shoot him an email. He will direct you to the master list and what you're looking for will be found there. Keep an eye out for the romulan BX coming up soon!! Should be on the list soon if not already!


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 15, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I know first hand that Ak Beanbrains is currently working on more Haze lines as well.
> He had inquired about getting cuts of a
> Killer A5 Haze (A5 Haze x Malawi)bred by Ace Seeds, that I had laying around, but I assured him it was not good enough for him.


He is... He is working on quiet a few haze crosses. Lots of old school early and mid 90s legends as well. He sent me a super rare pack the other day, 1995 Sensi Star F4s, back when sensi star was wicked potent and devoured the outdoors.


----------



## mindriot (Apr 15, 2020)

HolyAngel said:


> Yeah Todd and Mel over on agseedco is where I got them from, Mel Franks collection specifically. Hoping they'll be more like the 90's variant since it should be from that time, but they are crossed with sensi star so gonna be indica leaning for sure too.
> 
> @psychadelibud Where is that Consumption at? I don't see it on jbc, do I just need to email him instead?


 You can find Consumption at JBC under Relic Seeds.. I believe it was a colab between them.


----------



## HolyAngel (Apr 15, 2020)

mindriot said:


> You can find Consumption at JBC under Relic Seeds.. I believe it was a colab between them.


Oh nice! Ty


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 15, 2020)

I am sending AK a couple of our local cuts that's been around forever now. He has been one of the best breeders I have ever got to know... a great friend. I'm gonna send him some Beatrix Choice from SSSC. He said that is one that he knows absolutely no one else has, luckily I got affiliated with an old guy that had packs in his deep freeze from SSSC, sensi and other pre 1990 beans that had never been opened. The success rate with germination is astounding and the vigor is almost flawless.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 15, 2020)

mindriot said:


> You can find Consumption at JBC under Relic Seeds.. I believe it was a colab between them.


Yeah I forgot about that, I was thinking they were out of stock.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 15, 2020)

I am planning on crossing the consumption "haze dominant" to the BOH from swami. That should be killer! 

Not sure if all of you guys have insta or not, but just a couple days ago AK posted a screenshot. One of his friends from Aussie had a friend grow out the black Domina x tknl5haze and could not handle the buzz... Said he seen God. He gave the bud to AKs buddy and said it was far beyond knocking your dick in the dirt powerfull... that is insane isn't it?!? 

The specific black Domina used in that particular one was the SoHum95 which is breeder stock only. He had already told me it was the most powerful indica he had. I am searching through some males for him and gonna send him snips of all the studs. I think I'm gonna find me a nice gal and make the same cross... Tknl5haze x sohum black dom. Or, even better CG/PR x tknl5haze x sohum95... that should paralyze a mother fucker!


----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 15, 2020)

This thread just keeps getting better and better !!! Future is looking AMAZING .


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 15, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> The Consumption is massive. Where most strains just stretch and get lanky, this one gets some thickness as it grows upward. I will post an updated pic later once its lights on.


Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 15, 2020)

HolyAngel said:


> Oh I don't have any but that's what he has for sale right now, a TK dominate and a NL dominate. May hold off then, I don't want either of those to be dominate.


Consumption will have the most haze dominant plants.Thats what i was told by AKBB



psychadelibud said:


> Yes shoot him an email. He will direct you to the master list and what you're looking for will be found there. Keep an eye out for the romulan BX coming up soon!! Should be on the list soon if not already!


Its not on the list but it should be available if you ask him.He said he already sent a small batch of Romulan bx4 to JBC

It should be available sometime this week


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 15, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Consumption will have the most haze dominant plants.Thats what i was told by AKBB
> 
> 
> Its not on the list but it should be available if you ask him.He said he already sent a small batch of Rom bx to JBC
> ...


Yeah JBC should have it soon, but he is also adding the romulan to the master list. Lastnight he said it may be on there today. I haven't checked.


----------



## HamNEggs (Apr 15, 2020)

mindriot said:


> You can find Consumption at JBC under Relic Seeds.. I believe it was a colab between them.


Ahh, I was wondering why I didn't see them under Ak's stuff on JBC. Glad I got them with the strayfox charity sale!


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 15, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> I am planning on crossing the consumption "haze dominant" to the BOH from swami. That should be killer!
> 
> Not sure if all of you guys have insta or not, but just a couple days ago AK posted a screenshot. One of his friends from Aussie had a friend grow out the black Domina x tknl5haze and could not handle the buzz... Said he seen God. He gave the bud to AKs buddy and said it was far beyond knocking your dick in the dirt powerfull... that is insane isn't it?!?
> 
> The specific black Domina used in that particular one was the SoHum95 which is breeder stock only. He had already told me it was the most powerful indica he had. I am searching through some males for him and gonna send him snips of all the studs. I think I'm gonna find me a nice gal and make the same cross... Tknl5haze x sohum black dom. Or, even better CG/PR x tknl5haze x sohum95... that should paralyze a mother fucker!


What's your handle over there?
I'm Hierosganjacreations, I'll give you a follow.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 15, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> What's your handle over there?
> I'm Hierosganjacreations, I'll give you a follow.


I will PM my insta to you. I'll definitely give you a follow as well brother. I don't get on RIU all that often anymore.


----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 15, 2020)

I have 4 of these...1 male and 3 that haven’t showed yet but went into 12/12 tent yesterday. Good to see and read all the good results with these and the other strains from AKBB. I’ll post about them later as they develop.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 15, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> He also told me that I should be talking to God in Spanish with the CG/PR x tknl5haze, oh my fucking God I can't wait... Been trying to find a way or ladder to him for long enough. I have a lot of questions even if it is in a language I do not fluently understand ...


I saw that once, but it was Angel Dust  
Was about 75 in California. I was just a little kid.
Dude was rolling around my grandparents front yard pleading with something, not sure if it was god, in Spanish. 
The police had to come take him away.


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 15, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> I am planning on crossing the consumption "haze dominant" to the BOH from swami. That should be killer!
> 
> Not sure if all of you guys have insta or not, but just a couple days ago AK posted a screenshot. One of his friends from Aussie had a friend grow out the black Domina x tknl5haze and could not handle the buzz... Said he seen God. He gave the bud to AKs buddy and said it was far beyond knocking your dick in the dirt powerfull... that is insane isn't it?!?
> 
> The specific black Domina used in that particular one was the SoHum95 which is breeder stock only. He had already told me it was the most powerful indica he had. I am searching through some males for him and gonna send him snips of all the studs. I think I'm gonna find me a nice gal and make the same cross... Tknl5haze x sohum black dom. Or, even better CG/PR x tknl5haze x sohum95... that should paralyze a mother fucker!


So is that the same Black Domina AK Backed crossed with Mr Bob Hemphill ?


----------



## Stink Floyd (Apr 15, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> I am sending AK a couple of our local cuts that's been around forever now. He has been one of the best breeders I have ever got to know... a great friend. I'm gonna send him some Beatrix Choice from SSSC. He said that is one that he knows absolutely no one else has, luckily I got affiliated with an old guy that had packs in his deep freeze from SSSC, sensi and other pre 1990 beans that had never been opened. The success rate with germination is astounding and the vigor is almost flawless.


I have been searching for M27 SSSC Beatrix Choice for YEARS! One of the best from SSSC. Afghani x Pinetown Durban then crossed to an inbred Acapulco Gold made some of the best smoke I have ever had. Please direct me to where I can find these. AK might have even mentioned someone looking for that recently.

Just ordered TK/NL5Haze F2, Golden Showers, and MTFBx3 to go with my AK stash of Bucket List 91, Black Domina BX, and Consumption F2. Only took my about week of staring at the selections. Just started searching for more haze dominance, and Consumption F2 along with my bandaid haze from Doc D seems like a pretty good start.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 15, 2020)

Yeah, I've heard that Beatrix Choice is one of the holy grails of seed packs. That's a pretty precious gem you've got there I think... thats AWESOME you're getting that to AKBB too! I know nothing about the strain except that this is good news.


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 15, 2020)

Put all of my AKBB seeds in the preservation freezer today....

*Americanna x NL#1**Americanna x Black Dominia **Black Dominia (Breeders Pack)**MTF x MAC**Purple Fuzz x TK NL5 Haze**Purple Urkle x Super Skunk**Skunk #1 x Super Skunk**TKNL5Haze (Breeders Pack) *
I think I might have to add a couple more to the list but this isnt a bad start!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 15, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Ak Beanbrains is the real deal.
> Well known for years in the cannabis circles here in SouthCentral Alaska.
> He was the go to locally for American Bulldogs


My icon HATES bulldogs (some will get this). I'll still buy from AKBB... cautiously.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## HamNEggs (Apr 15, 2020)

Alright these pics aren't the greatest due to her size and position. I have a plan though as I had a feeling once the stretch set in I was in for trouble. I am going to swap out the qb panels for a narrow revamped luminus cob fixture that I updated to 90 cri gen 4's. This will give her top a bit more head room. She really only needs an inch or two. As you can see she is tall but not flimsy. 

Consumption @ 30 days from flip


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 16, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> I am planning on crossing the consumption "haze dominant" to the BOH from swami. That should be killer!
> 
> Not sure if all of you guys have insta or not, but just a couple days ago AK posted a screenshot. One of his friends from Aussie had a friend grow out the black Domina x tknl5haze and could not handle the buzz... Said he seen God. He gave the bud to AKs buddy and said it was far beyond knocking your dick in the dirt powerfull... that is insane isn't it?!?
> 
> The specific black Domina used in that particular one was the SoHum95 which is breeder stock only. He had already told me it was the most powerful indica he had. I am searching through some males for him and gonna send him snips of all the studs. I think I'm gonna find me a nice gal and make the same cross... Tknl5haze x sohum black dom. Or, even better CG/PR x tknl5haze x sohum95... that should paralyze a mother fucker!


So is this Black Domina x tknl5haze cross you're referring to different than the one listed at JBC? I just ordered that last pack they had and plan on running them as soon as my current tknl5haze is done in about 40 days.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 16, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> So is this Black Domina x tknl5haze cross you're referring to different than the one listed at JBC? I just ordered that last pack they had and plan on running them as soon as my current tknl5haze is done in about 40 days.


There 2 different crosses.I think JBC has both 

TKNL5HAZE x Black Domina 
Black Domina x TKNL5HAZE


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 16, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> There 2 different crosses.I think JBC has both
> 
> TKNL5HAZE x Black Domina
> Black Domina x TKNL5HAZE


Thanks Zipz55. I was referring to psychadelibud's comment "The specific black Domina used in that particular one was the SoHum95 which is breeder stock only. He had already told me it was the most powerful indica he had." The way he mentioned it seems there was more than one Black Domina used. I ordered both versions that you mentioned. Really looking forward to trying them!


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 16, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> I am sending AK a couple of our local cuts that's been around forever now. He has been one of the best breeders I have ever got to know... a great friend. I'm gonna send him some Beatrix Choice from SSSC. He said that is one that he knows absolutely no one else has, luckily I got affiliated with an old guy that had packs in his deep freeze from SSSC, sensi and other pre 1990 beans that had never been opened. The success rate with germination is astounding and the vigor is almost flawless.


Dude, how to I become friends with said "old guy"? SkunkVA raves about the Beatrix Choice. Is deep freeze the same as M33? That's awesome. I got pack of those sensi star f4s from ak. should be some worked fire.


----------



## Stink Floyd (Apr 16, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> So is this Black Domina x tknl5haze cross you're referring to different than the one listed at JBC? I just ordered that last pack they had and plan on running them as soon as my current tknl5haze is done in about 40 days.


A post on AK's IG on September 28, 2019 reads: "Mono crop of So.Hum blk domina (mr.Bob Hemphill)/tknl5haze 50 days in". It seems as if Bob's 95' was used in the cross.


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 16, 2020)

Stink Floyd said:


> A post on AK's IG on September 28, 2019 reads: "Mono crop of So.Hum blk domina (mr.Bob Hemphill)/tknl5haze 50 days in". It seems as if Bob's 95' was used in the cross.


Thanks Stink Floyd. Based on these reports, I'm really looking forward to this one.


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 16, 2020)

I’m looking forward to running the Black Domina BX “ Heavy indica “ is what Im searching for.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 16, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> So is this Black Domina x tknl5haze cross you're referring to different than the one listed at JBC? I just ordered that last pack they had and plan on running them as soon as my current tknl5haze is done in about 40 days.


I'm not 100% sure I'll have to ask AK.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 16, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> Thanks Zipz55. I was referring to psychadelibud's comment "The specific black Domina used in that particular one was the SoHum95 which is breeder stock only. He had already told me it was the most powerful indica he had." The way he mentioned it seems there was more than one Black Domina used. I ordered both versions that you mentioned. Really looking forward to trying them!


There is the 95 black Domina and the sohum. The sohum is older and way more powerful and much more terpy and complex. Hope that helps!


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 16, 2020)

I have that 95 bd x nl1 from coastal. sounds like I need some sohum in my life. Love BD


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 16, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Dude, how to I become friends with said "old guy"? SkunkVA raves about the Beatrix Choice. Is deep freeze the same as M33? That's awesome. I got pack of those sensi star f4s from ak. should be some worked fire.


Lol... Just an old guy I ran across and got lucky. He is a good man! Bless him. Yes beatrix choice is supposed to be fire stuff, it is very very rare as well. Deep freeze... lol, I was saying he kept them preserved in his deep freezer. I do know he has a pack of the M39 as well. I should be recieving those 2 plus a few more. I have not sent the beans to AK yet, it's going to be a few but not too long.

Man you have no clue how forward I am looking to that sensi star! Hope its identical to the old cut we had here in Ky back around 2000.

I got the 1995 Sensi Star F3s, which is totally different from the Sensi Star F4s.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 16, 2020)

The SoHum95 has never been for sale as far as I know. He said it was strictly breeder stock, but I can never say for certain.


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 16, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> I'm not 100% sure I'll have to ask AK.


Thanks psychadelibud, it would be nice to know which one was used. It sometimes gets confusing when there are multiple versions of genetics being used. I ran in to that with a couple of Chem crosses I bought from another breeder that ended up being a different version of Chem than I was expecting.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 16, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> Thanks psychadelibud, it would be nice to know which one was used. It sometimes gets confusing when there are multiple versions of genetics being used. I ran in to that with a couple of Chem crosses I bought from another breeder that ended up being a different version of Chem than I was expecting.


No problem brother! I am checking in on that question for you right now, should know first thing in the morning and I'll update you. I understand exactly what you mean. The thing with Chems, there's just so so many different chem cuts and crosses floating around its insane! I just come off of a huge chem kick the last few years, tried almost everything "chem" I could get my hands on. Kinda getting burned out on it now lol... but chem is always top notch, regardless of the situation chem will shine through.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 17, 2020)

For those of you looking for Consumption you can find it here... I have ordered from these guys a few times and they are great to deal with!










The people's seed bank!


Best Genetics in the USA!




labyrinthseedco.com


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 17, 2020)

Golden ticket seed bank is also fixing to get a new AKBB drop from what I'm hearing.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 17, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> Thanks psychadelibud, it would be nice to know which one was used. It sometimes gets confusing when there are multiple versions of genetics being used. I ran in to that with a couple of Chem crosses I bought from another breeder that ended up being a different version of Chem than I was expecting.


Just spoke with AK... the one in the black Domina x tknl5haze is the 95, no sohum in that one.


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 17, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Just spoke with AK... the one in the black Domina x tknl5haze is the 95, no sohum in that one.


Story of my life haha... thanks brother. I just ordered some Consumption from Labyrinth. That should be an interesting grow! I'll keep an eye out for any crosses done with the sohum but won't hold my breath haha...


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 17, 2020)

The new drop is up at JBC

new freebies too


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 17, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> The new drop is up at JBC
> 
> new freebies too



This guy is going to break me haha... just ordered the CG/PR x TKNL5 HAZE. I need to stop looking....


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 17, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> This guy is going to break me haha... just ordered the CG/PR x TKNL5 HAZE. *I need to stop looking....*


me too

Ive placed 6 different orders in the past 2 days from various banks

I think im done buying seeds for a while


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 17, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> me too
> 
> Ive placed 6 different orders in the past 2 days from various banks
> 
> I think im done buying seeds for a while


There must be some kind of support group we can join.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 17, 2020)

AKBB also told me there is no SoHum95 out there. Its breeder stock only. The only black Doms he has released is the Sohum and the 95bx.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 18, 2020)

Transplanting all of my 72 babies tonight into coco 3 gal grow bags (first time in 17 years ever running coco btw)... So I'm a bit nervous with it. Gonna try and pump all these bad cats all the way out and see everything they got. Gonna be vegged for another 2 weeks then flipped into flower. I have a huge lineup going on right now.

Then on the side I am starting all of my outdoor gear for this seasons guerilla grow... I will have tons of stuff, including lots of testers from AKBB... Sannies.. Swami... Mr.Nice... Kgbeans... Vashon... Farmer Joe... and literally tons of other things. This year my goal is to find a few near perfect keepers to circulate indoor gardens, find at least 3 ultimate plants for the outdoors and finally do a little breeding, old school, landrace and local heirlooms.. Its going to be very exciting, interesting yet exhausting year for me, I forsee...


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 18, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Transplanting all of my 72 babies tonight into coco 3 gal grow bags


I hope you have help, that sounds like a lot of work!


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 18, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> There must be some kind of support group we can join.


We already did, it's your account on this site, icmag, chuckers, etc.


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 18, 2020)

JBC has some Romulan x Grape Pie freebies from AK. sounds dank AF


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 18, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> JBC has some Romulan x Grape Pie freebies from AK. sounds dank AF


Also some Black Dom x TKNL5Haze


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 18, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> JBC has some Romulan x Grape Pie freebies from AK. sounds dank AF





BDGrows said:


> Also some Black Dom x TKNL5Haze


If you're thinking about placing an order at JBC during the 4/20 sale just remember the *RIU10* discount code is still active.
Which means you can get an additional 10% off your order on top of the sweet 4/20 sale prices.


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 18, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Also some Black Dom x TKNL5Haze


I ordered the Black Dom x TKNL5Haze and got the TKNL5Haze x Black Dom freebie. Also ordered the CG/PR x TKNL5Haze with the SSH x TKNL5Haze freebie. And Consumption from a different site. So I have lots to play with.


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 18, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> If you're thinking about placing an order at JBC during the 4/20 sale just remember the *RIU10* discount code is still active.
> Which means you can get an additional 10% off your order on top of the sweet 4/20 sale prices.


well shit...


----------



## TWest65 (Apr 18, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> If you're thinking about placing an order at JBC during the 4/20 sale just remember the *RIU10* discount code is still active.
> Which means you can get an additional 10% off your order on top of the sweet 4/20 sale prices.


My order came to $262, so I didn't use the code. It would have put me under 250. But I did use it on my second order.


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 18, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> well shit...


I know, right.
Like the prices, and genetics, weren't already tempting enough.
I have a pretty decent seed collection, I even lucked out and won the JBC thread giveaway last month, and I'm still trying to find an excuse to make an order.



TWest65 said:


> My order came to $262, so I didn't use the code. It would have put me under 250. But I did use it on my second order.


Glad to hear you got some extra savings on order number two.
Still, with order number one you went over $250, which means a free full pack of seeds from one of the breeders that JBC carries.
You're winning either way.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 19, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> If you're thinking about placing an order at JBC during the 4/20 sale just remember the *RIU10* discount code is still active.
> Which means you can get an additional 10% off your order on top of the sweet 4/20 sale prices.


damn i never knew there was a RIU discount code


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 19, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> If you're thinking about placing an order at JBC during the 4/20 sale just remember the *RIU10* discount code is still active.
> Which means you can get an additional 10% off your order on top of the sweet 4/20 sale prices.


F me. I already placed my order. Thanks for the heads up. I ended up getting some bodhi instead of ak, but did not use the RIU code


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 19, 2020)

I knew about the code and still forgot. I also forgot to list my freebies in the comments. I didn't perform so well.


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 19, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I knew about the code and still forgot. I also forgot to list my freebies in the comments. I didn't perform so well.


LOL, you stoner


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 19, 2020)

I DID perform well enough to buy a pack of the BOEL Oaxacan x Dwarf Oaxacan before it blew out. I didn't even research it... I just bought it. Sort of reckless shopping for me but as it turns out BOEL stands for Brotherhood of Eternal Love ... which as I understand it means very old school hippie shit and probably a great classic version. Haven't researched the dwarf yet, but a manageable structure for indoors sounds like a good thing.

So I think I got one thing right. Chose the Super Silver Haze x TKNL5Haze freebie (in an extra email, making things more complicated for JB). Might do ok there too.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 19, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> LOL, you stoner


I'd just woken up. I was still groggy and I'd barely had time to take two or three bong hits.


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 19, 2020)

The One and Blue Orca are floating around in crosses. Those are BOEL too. I think Swami, AK, Coots and a few others have these.

good read:








Smuggler's Blues


Tokhi Brother



belhistory.weebly.com


----------



## DutchMoonshine45 (Apr 19, 2020)

Blue Balls BX by AKBB on day 77 from flip.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 19, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I DID perform well enough to buy a pack of the BOEL Oaxacan x Dwarf Oaxacan before it blew out. I didn't even research it... I just bought it. Sort of reckless shopping for me but as it turns out BOEL stands for Brotherhood of Eternal Love ... which as I understand it means very old school hippie shit and probably a great classic version. Haven't researched the dwarf yet, but a manageable structure for indoors sounds like a good thing.
> 
> So I think I got one thing right. Chose the Super Silver Haze x TKNL5Haze freebie (in an extra email, making things more complicated for JB). Might do ok there too.


I did the same exact thing

I wasnt even planning on getting anything from JBC cause I already got Skunk Qabbage bx7 and Golden Showers directly from AKBB but when i saw the Romulan x Grape Pie and Sunset Octane x TKNL5Haze freebies i got 2 packs just to get the freebies lol

I got Romulan bx4 and Boel Oxacan x Dwarf Oaxacan.Just scanned what was new and picked 2 randomly

Both of those are sold out already so it looks like i picked the right ones lol


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 19, 2020)

DutchMoonshine45 said:


> Blue Balls BX by AKBB on day 77 from flip. View attachment 4538967


What kind of smells you getting man!


----------



## DutchMoonshine45 (Apr 19, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> What kind of smells you getting man!


I would call it a "dumpster at the produce stand" aroma, on the loud side.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 19, 2020)

DutchMoonshine45 said:


> I would call it a "dumpster at the produce stand" aroma, on the loud side.


That's a great smell. 
What's in that cross?


----------



## DutchMoonshine45 (Apr 19, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> That's a great smell.
> What's in that cross?


JBC's website doesn't say. I would like to know too! It was a freebie.


----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 19, 2020)

Had to order some A1 (Blue Steel x Vintage Blueberry) from JBC today. My TKNL5H’s look great, got a couple of males though, and I only popped 5 seeds so I’m at least hoping for one female. I’ll post pics if/when there’s some good ones. Peace!


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Apr 20, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> My order came to $262, so I didn't use the code. It would have put me under 250. But I did use it on my second order.


I did the same thing, didn't use the code so I could get the full free pack. My order was also right around $260.



Zipz55 said:


> I did the same exact thing
> 
> I wasnt even planning on getting anything from JBC cause I already got Skunk Qabbage bx7 and Golden Showers directly from AKBB but when i saw the Romulan x Grape Pie and Sunset Octane x TKNL5Haze freebies i got 2 packs just to get the freebies lol
> 
> ...


Ya, I saw the Romulan BX4 and had to give it a try! Blew my budget out but screw it. 

Got Dope Beard Durban from AK on my last order.

Went Qrazy Train x TKNL5 and ISS/NL1 x MTF for my freebies. Excited to see how they all do!


----------



## Headgrinder (Apr 20, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> He bred towards a TK dominant and a NL dominance, not haze. If you want the hazeiest go for consumption. It should throw mostly haze leaners. He told me that is where the heart pounding fire was...


in his potcast, his he refers to his tk dom as his haze dom


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 20, 2020)

Headgrinder said:


> in his potcast, his he refers to his tk dom as his haze dom


The haziest is Consumption by a mile... If you want the most potent face fucking, head twisting tknl5haze version go with Consumption. I am sure that between tknl5haze (tk dom) and tknl5haze (NL dom) that the TK dom would most certainly lean harder towards the haze. TK does not come out in most crosses as strongly as compared to the NL#1... and the NL is more indica dominant anyway when compared to the TK.

But if you want that hard haze face ripping shit that people will accuse you of being laced, go with Consumption. Or better yet in my opinion, I'd go with the CG/PR x tknl5haze... AKBB told me himself that the CG/PR x tknl5haze was extremely potent and not for the faint of heart.. He said it was very paranoia inducing, hardcore head raping high that would cause some to panic and rush to the nearest ER...

When we talked about the tknl5haze in his potcast, he refers me to the f2s, not the latest offerings that have a tk or NL dominance. Obviously because the haze pheno is more prevalent. The ticket is in the haze... for sure!

Tknl5haze f2s or consumption for the win...  that is, if you're searching for that legendary high.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 20, 2020)

Wow, I’ll pass on the face fucking. 
I like a good haze but we’re looking for different experiences, you and I. lol


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 20, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Wow, I’ll pass on the face fucking.
> I like a good haze but we’re looking for different experiences, you and I. lol


Oh yeah.... for sure man. Were talking about getting full on gangbanged in the head. Hitting your frontal lobe from all angles.

All jokes aside, it's hard to find anything even remotely close these days to the old school nl5haze "acid phenos" (in effect).


----------



## HamNEggs (Apr 20, 2020)

Got her top a bit toasty but I think all is well now. Now she has some extra room I can watch this girl fatten up. 

Consumption


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 20, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> The haziest is Consumption by a mile... If you want the most potent face fucking, head twisting tknl5haze version go with Consumption. I am sure that between tknl5haze (tk dom) and tknl5haze (NL dom) that the TK dom would most certainly lean harder towards the haze. TK does not come out in most crosses as strongly as compared to the NL#1... and the NL is more indica dominant anyway when compared to the TK.
> 
> But if you want that hard haze face ripping shit that people will accuse you of being laced, go with Consumption. Or better yet in my opinion, I'd go with the CG/PR x tknl5haze... AKBB told me himself that the CG/PR x tknl5haze was extremely potent and not for the faint of heart.. He said it was very paranoia inducing, hardcore head raping high that would cause some to panic and rush to the nearest ER...
> 
> ...


The TKNL5Haze I got was listed as just that, without the F2. Then I saw not long after I bought mine the F2 was listed. I started 6 and got two males. I let them pollinate the four females then whacked them. I got the Black Dom x TKNL5Haze and TKNL5Haze x Black Dom in the mail today and the CGPR x TKNL5Haze and Consumption coming. I'm going to stop looking now haha...


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 21, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> The TKNL5Haze I got was listed as just that, without the F2. Then I saw not long after I bought mine the F2 was listed. I started 6 and got two males. I let them pollinate the four females then whacked them. I got the Black Dom x TKNL5Haze and TKNL5Haze x Black Dom in the mail today and the CGPR x TKNL5Haze and Consumption coming. I'm going to stop looking now haha...


I thought that the ones listed as plain jain tknl5haze was the f2s... Where did you order from? I got a pack of tk/tknl5haze a little over a month ago and when I received the pack, it mentioned nothing about TK/TK.... it's just said plain jane tknl5haze and nothing else. Sounds like you got some fire to play around with there! I need to post up some pics of my AKBB collection, I've got a ton of his gear... You guys are absolutely going to see an excellent grow journal of AKBBs gear and its capabilities indoors and out... Good luck on your grow, bro. Keep us updated with pics!


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 21, 2020)

Looking like I'll have the *Beatrix Choice *sooner than I anticipated! Got great news today and makes it so much better that this news was dropped on 420!!

I will say this, keep an eye out down the road for some beatrix choice offerings... but, there is more than just the old beatrix choice! Ahh... better stop it now before I spoil it.


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 21, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> I thought that the ones listed as plain jain tknl5haze was the f2s... Where did you order from? I got a pack of tk/tknl5haze a little over a month ago and when I received the pack, it mentioned nothing about TK/TK.... it's just said plain jane tknl5haze and nothing else. Sounds like you got some fire to play around with there! I need to post up some pics of my AKBB collection, I've got a ton of his gear... You guys are absolutely going to see an excellent grow journal of AKBBs gear and its capabilities indoors and out... Good luck on your grow, bro. Keep us updated with pics!


The ones I got were just listed as tknl5haze. I got them from JBC and I think there was only 1 or 2 packs left when I bought them. I just checked my email to see if I still had the order so I knew when I order, but it had to have been late 2019. Not long after they went out of stock I saw some on another site listed at tknl5haze f2. If could be that JBC just didn't add the f2 to their listing.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 21, 2020)

*Beatrix Choice...*

SSSC ( Super Sativa Seed Club)
*"M27 An U.S. hybrid top strain. Plants were selected for the the quality of the high. Extremely strong. The father was of an Inbred Acapulco Gold strain and the mother was a very potent Indica/Sativa strain (Afghani - South African). A great hybrid. One of our own favourites. Very suitable for outdoor or indoor-growing. You can harvest an enormous amount of overpowering, trippy buds. In Holland it flowers the last week of September."

*


----------



## Funkentelechy (Apr 21, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> The ones I got were just listed as tknl5haze. I got them from JBC and I think there was only 1 or 2 packs left when I bought them. I just checked my email to see if I still had the order so I knew when I order, but it had to have been late 2019. Not long after they went out of stock I saw some on another site listed at tknl5haze f2. If could be that JBC just didn't add the f2 to their listing.


I also bought a pack from JBC that was simply labeled TKNL5Haze, no TK or NL dominance listed, or F2, F3, ect.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 21, 2020)

I bought the same thing with no "F" label. I'm not positive, but I think at the time there were also F2s listed, which disappeared pretty quickly before F3s came out. I was under the impression I was buying F1s. I'd actually be kinda pissed to find out they were F2s and not labeled as such.


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 21, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> *Beatrix Choice...*
> 
> SSSC ( Super Sativa Seed Club)
> *"M27 An U.S. hybrid top strain. Plants were selected for the the quality of the high. Extremely strong. The father was of an Inbred Acapulco Gold strain and the mother was a very potent Indica/Sativa strain (Afghani - South African). A great hybrid. One of our own favourites. Very suitable for outdoor or indoor-growing. You can harvest an enormous amount of overpowering, trippy buds. In Holland it flowers the last week of September."
> ...


Oh here you go, spending my money again....


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 21, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I bought the same thing with no "F" label. I'm not positive, but I think at the time there were also F2s listed, which disappeared pretty quickly before F3s came out. I was under the impression I was buying F1s. I'd actually be kinda pissed to find out they were F2s and not labeled as such.


Yeah I thought the same thing. It seemed like there was an F2 listed right after I bought mine, then it disappeared. The reason I remember that was I saw a post by AKBB mentioning the F2 being so strong and I went back looking for it. It wouldn't upset me either way. JBC has been so good in all my dealings with him. Probably just a little "stoner" moment when listing them haha....


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 21, 2020)

So are you saying that MY seeds are probably F2s? Or are you just saying that mine aren't the ones AKBB talked about in the potcast which were the F2s ?


----------



## mindriot (Apr 21, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> So are you saying that MY seeds are probably F2s? Or are you just saying that mine aren't the ones AKBB talked about in the potcast which were the F2s ?


 i think the F3s are recent.. JBC at least notes which way they lean. I picked up some in December just labelled TKNL5Haze, I believe these are the F2s.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 21, 2020)

Hmm... so maybe I did get misled then. F2s aren't what I wanted for potential breeding plans. I guess maybe it's a good thing as far as the plants I actually get from them. I don't really regret buying them but the F2 part should have been listed if that's what they are. Oh well.


----------



## mindriot (Apr 21, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Hmm... so maybe I did get misled then. F2s aren't what I wanted for potential breeding plans. I guess maybe it's a good thing as far as the plants I actually get from them. I don't really regret buying them but the F2 part should have been listed if that's what they are. Oh well.


Yea seed banks leave a lot to be desired when listing strain info. You're lucky if you get a flowering range or even the genetic parents.

I don't think you'll be disappointed in those though, more genetic variation in the F2s.


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 21, 2020)

I always try to order direct when picking up beans, just for that reason. I can explain to AKBB what I want and he does a great job of explaining which strains he recommends. When I ordered my TKNL5Haze from him I asked him what pack he was referring to in his podcast, he said it was his breeder's pack and directed me to it. Honestly though, I think that any of the TKNL5Haze's are going to be fire regardless of what generation they are.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 21, 2020)

I really should go through him directly. That's a huge bonus if he has the time to answer a couple of quick questions before you order.


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 21, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I really should go through him directly. That's a huge bonus if he has the time to answer a couple of quick questions before you order.


he responds pretty quick


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 21, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Hmm... so maybe I did get misled then. F2s aren't what I wanted for potential breeding plans. I guess maybe it's a good thing as far as the plants I actually get from them. I don't really regret buying them but the F2 part should have been listed if that's what they are. Oh well.


I assumed the ones we ordered were the ones he talked about in the potcast. JBC had them listed as tknl5haze for $100. There was also the tk/tknl5haze f2 listed for $60. In AK's list he has them listed the same way. The tknl5haze are $100 and the tk/tknl5haze f2 are listed at $60. I guess we'd have to ask AK directly to find out for sure. So far mine are all looking very uniform except one is noticeably more frosty than the others.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Apr 21, 2020)

There was no designation of F2, or F3, written on the seed pack either. I assume what's written on the pack is done so by AKBB not JBC, therefore I don't think the lack generation designation has anything to do with JBC.
My assumption was that they were F1's, but I really have no idea. I did have a very brief moment of FOMO when I realized there were so many different versions and I really had no idea if the version that I bought was the same as what he referenced in the podcast. 
But I'm not actually worried, either way the genes that I was curious about are all in there.
It's all a roll of the dice with any strain, I'm excited to get a chance to see what I get!


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 21, 2020)

Funkentelechy said:


> There was no designation of F2, or F3, written on the seed pack either. I assume what's written on the pack is done so by AKBB not JBC, therefore I don't think the lack generation designation has anything to do with JBC.
> My assumption was that they were F1's, but I really have no idea. I did have a very brief moment of FOMO when I realized there were so many different versions and I really had no idea if the version that I bought was the same as what he referenced in the podcast.
> But I'm not actually worried, either way the genes that I was curious about are all in there.


My feelings exactly. To me, it's exciting just to have some of this old school stuff to play with.


----------



## SFnone (Apr 21, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I assumed the ones we ordered were the ones he talked about in the potcast. JBC had them listed as tknl5haze for $100. There was also the tk/tknl5haze f2 listed for $60. In AK's list he has them listed the same way. The tknl5haze are $100 and the tk/tknl5haze f2 are listed at $60. I guess we'd have to ask AK directly to find out for sure. So far mine are all looking very uniform except one is noticeably more frosty than the others.


it would make sense that they are the same thing... it would be flat out stupid to hype up a strain and sell something that isn't what you are hyping, but with the same label... bad for business.


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 21, 2020)

SFnone said:


> it would make sense that they are the same thing... it would be flat out stupid to hype up a strain and sell something that isn't what you are hyping, but with the same label... bad for business.


It does get confusing. I'm still confused about the Black Dom crosses. There was the story of the Aussie guy who freaked out on the black dom x tknl5haze and it was supposedly the sohum black dom used, but then he said he never released any sohum crosses. Hoo nose... I just want to grow some good weed haha...


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 21, 2020)

I snagged one of his vintage BB with the TKNL5Haze x Black Dom for the JBC 420 sale. Truly I'm more curious about the later and seeing as I have both his breeder packs of the TK and the Black Dom, I wonder if I crossed them if I could find similar results, better, or worse potentially. Honestly, though the blueberry is what has really gotten my attention lately (I'm on a blueberry kick at the moment which I'm sure will fade)... His vintage is supposedly original DJ stock which is what I am interested in as it seems no one has been happy with DJ /JD's recent offerings in the blueberry line. It also is supposed to finish like sub 65 days or something like that so it sounds like a real winner. I just hope it bring that old school blueberry muffin smell with that stoney goodness.


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 21, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> I snagged one of his vintage BB with the TKNL5Haze x Black Dom for the JBC 420 sale. Truly I'm more curious about the later and seeing as I have both his breeder packs of the TK and the Black Dom, I wonder if I crossed them if I could find similar results, better, or worse potentially. Honestly, though the blueberry is what has really gotten my attention lately (I'm on a blueberry kick at the moment which I'm sure will fade)... His vintage is supposedly original DJ stock which is what I am interested in as it seems no one has been happy with DJ /JD's recent offerings in the blueberry line. It also is supposed to finish like sub 65 days or something like that so it sounds like a real winner. I just hope it bring that old school blueberry muffin smell with that stoney goodness.


I had something interesting happen back in the early 2000s, around 2001 I think. I bought DJ's blueberry and one of them branched off shortly after sprouting and made two main stalks. One was very sativa looking and the other indica. The sativa side grew tall and lanky with skinny leaves, the indica side stayed short and had big fat leaves. I know I have some pictures of it somewhere, but finding it might be like a needle in a haystack situation. Neither side was worth keeping though. It just produced little popcorn buds of mediocre weed. Interesting plant though!


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 21, 2020)

I’ve had this kind of thing happen before too! I had an og chem that had intermixed expressions by branch. I kept it for a few years but it also had a tendency to toss a couple nanners. In retrospect I would like it back despite the instability. Was a very pungent and tasty plant! Was also a producer, over 2 grams/watt with hps ten years ago.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 21, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I assumed the ones we ordered were the ones he talked about in the potcast. JBC had them listed as tknl5haze for $100. There was also the tk/tknl5haze f2 listed for $60. In AK's list he has them listed the same way. The tknl5haze are $100 and the tk/tknl5haze f2 are listed at $60. I guess we'd have to ask AK directly to find out for sure. So far mine are all looking very uniform except one is noticeably more frosty than the others.


Those of you that got the tknl5haze for $100 while the f2s were listed at $60... I'm sure you got the right thing (f1s). I was only speaking for myself, I ordered just plain Jane tknl5haze and when I recieved them they said TK/TKNL5HAZE... But I do have consumption and several other tknl5haze crosses so I'm happy either way lol.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 21, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> It does get confusing. I'm still confused about the Black Dom crosses. There was the story of the Aussie guy who freaked out on the black dom x tknl5haze and it was supposedly the sohum black dom used, but then he said he never released any sohum crosses. Hoo nose... I just want to grow some good weed haha...


No he didn't say that there were no sohum releases... He said that everything he has put out is either the black dom 95 or the sohum independently. What he has not released is the cross of the two together which is his breeder stock and it is Sohum95 which is a combo of both.

Hope that clears up some confusion!

Yes the story of the Aussie guy, he had sohum black dom x tknl5haze.... NOT sohum95.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 21, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> I snagged one of his vintage BB with the TKNL5Haze x Black Dom for the JBC 420 sale. Truly I'm more curious about the later and seeing as I have both his breeder packs of the TK and the Black Dom, I wonder if I crossed them if I could find similar results, better, or worse potentially. Honestly, though the blueberry is what has really gotten my attention lately (I'm on a blueberry kick at the moment which I'm sure will fade)... His vintage is supposedly original DJ stock which is what I am interested in as it seems no one has been happy with DJ /JD's recent offerings in the blueberry line. It also is supposed to finish like sub 65 days or something like that so it sounds like a real winner. I just hope it bring that old school blueberry muffin smell with that stoney goodness.


The vintage blueberry lineage is unknown... it's not DJ short original stock (no one had even heard of DJ short back then), it's an old blueberry cut from Alaska with unknown lineage. I see a lot of people spread misinformation... not referring to you BDgrows... But whoever told you this.

Its supposedly a killer Blueberry cut though! I have it too and I also have a tester of vintage blueberry x great southern trendkill skunk (which is another unknown skunk from alaska that has been around for decades), akbb seems to believe the skunk is definitely an afghani though!


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 21, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> No he didn't say that there were no sohum releases... He said that everything he has put out is either the black dom 95 or the sohum independently. What he has not released is the cross of the two together which is his breeder stock and it is Sohum95 which is a combo of both.
> 
> Hope that clears up some confusion!
> 
> Yes the story of the Aussie guy, he had sohum black dom x tknl5haze.... NOT sohum95.


Oh I get it now. I was missing the "95" part and was thinking there was just Sohum and 95. The sohum95 was a cross of the two. Makes sense now. Thanks!


----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 21, 2020)

I got the $100 TKNL5HZ F3 (with no other description) from JBC too. I had 4/5 pop and they all turned out male. I’m glad I don’t have the TK or NL dom though, I was hoping for a blend of all the genetics really. I really want to pop some more too, but I don’t have a lot of room rn. Maybe I’ll just pop 3... 

Hope you are all doing great and your gardens are growing out of control!


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 21, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> The vintage blueberry lineage is unknown... it's not DJ short original stock (no one had even heard of DJ short back then), it's an old blueberry cut from Alaska with unknown lineage. I see a lot of people spread misinformation... not referring to you BDgrows... But whoever told you this.
> 
> Its supposedly a killer Blueberry cut though! I have it too and I also have a tester of vintage blueberry x great southern trendkill skunk (which is another unknown skunk from alaska that has been around for decades), akbb seems to believe the skunk is definitely an afghani though!


I've always been under the interpretation that DJ "pioneered" the blueberry plant? Although I thought that AKBB discussed his blueberry and said it predated DJ's work but I was unsure if it was true or simply a mistake. From the seedfinder description...
"An Alaskan native strain predating work by DJ Short that is highly rot and mildew resistant and is superb for harsh outdoor climates. Indoors, the plant needs a large pot to stretch out its roots as a constricted base will stress it into an autoflowering state that will show sex. Clean, upbeat, and happy."
Still interesting, I wonder how many blueberry pheno's made it up there or where their origins come from if they weren't from DJ or an offspring of his. Im definitely interested in this blueberry and might pop the pack instead of sitting on it.


----------



## N8V Farmer (Apr 23, 2020)

Headgrinder said:


> My favorite out the bunch of AK BB NL5/NL5. This is at day 25. It's been topped and I've taken 5 cuttings! The other plants all smell good, but this one makes your mouth water. They have what I'd describe as an old school lemony skunk smell. This one has been stinking since about day 14. Super healthy plants and very uniform. I'd love to see what this strain looks like in someone else's garden.


Headgrinder, I just finished running the NL5/NL5 and got 3 females out of 3 popped. I really like them as well. They each had a similar smell (kind of a playdough, sweet and floral) but different expressions in the growth. One out of the 3 was very sticky compared to the others. All smoke really well, a very pleasant high. One of my favorites strains out of the last run. Also ran his SSSC Pinetown Durban F3 and am enjoying that too. These are two of the three.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 23, 2020)

N8V Farmer said:


> Headgrinder, I just finished running the NL5/NL5 and got 3 females out of 3 popped. I really like them as well. They each had a similar smell (kind of a playdough, sweet and floral) but different expressions in the growth. One out of the 3 was very sticky compared to the others. All smoke really well, a very pleasant high. One of my favorites strains out of the last run. Also ran his SSSC Pinetown Durban F3 and am enjoying that too. These are two of the three.
> View attachment 4543522View attachment 4543523


Beautiful!
That's a dead ringer to the Sensi Seeds NL I picked up in 94, except I never got any colors off of them.
I always assumed it was NL5 from their inheritance buyout of the Seed Banks stock, but it was never labeled as such by Sensi.


----------



## N8V Farmer (Apr 23, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Beautiful!
> That's a dead ringer to the Sensi Seeds NL I picked up in 94, except I never got any colors off of them.
> I always assumed it was NL5 from their inheritance buyout of the Seed Banks stock, but it was never labeled as such by Sensi.


That's good to know that it's familiar! It was cold in the grow room so the colors really came out. Looking forward to playing with the rest of the pack. Also picked up his BOEL OaxacanxDwarf Oaxacan and his vintage BB. Really liking his offerings.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 24, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> *For those who are interested...*
> 
> I am going to start a grow thread for those who are interested, will include a few diff genetics from AKBB. This is a pheno hunt/test run. I just got 4 more new testers from Dankortowne also, some of those will be grown outdoors this year which will also start soon... Absolutely cannot wait for outdoor season!
> 
> ...


I finally started my journal/diary last night. Anyone interested, feel free to stop in and see how it all pans out for me. Hopefully I make 2020 the best year I have ever had! Updates may be slow at times, I'm a very busy man.






Skunklords "Appalachia Guerilla Invasion".. Season#1 2020


To start, this journal/diary is a hybrid...a fine mixture of both (indoor and outdoor) guerilla gardening. 2020 has brought lots of new and big things into my life, including some awesome opportunities that I will eventually get around to explaining. It's going to be one hell of a busy and...



rollitup.org


----------



## Headgrinder (Apr 24, 2020)

N8V Farmer said:


> Headgrinder, I just finished running the NL5/NL5 and got 3 females out of 3 popped. I really like them as well. They each had a similar smell (kind of a playdough, sweet and floral) but different expressions in the growth. One out of the 3 was very sticky compared to the others. All smoke really well, a very pleasant high. One of my favorites strains out of the last run. Also ran his SSSC Pinetown Durban F3 and am enjoying that too. These are two of the three.
> View attachment 4543522View attachment 4543523


That first pic just may be the best bud pic I've ever seen in my life! That looks so beautiful, and that it's NL5, should put it on the cover of every mag out there. Definatly send it to AKBB. He wont be able to keep a seed in stock if he used it. Seriously very nice work! I was lucky enough to grab some Oaxacan, and dope beard durban from JBC (gotta have them sativas too). Of my NL5/NL5 there are 3/7 females that are stacking heavier than the others. However, the one that smells the best, is turning out a little lanky. I took a bit of pollen from 2/3 males and am going to stash some seeds in my freezer for the next 30+ too. But back to your picture, that is definitely a beauty!


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 24, 2020)

N8V Farmer said:


> Headgrinder, I just finished running the NL5/NL5 and got 3 females out of 3 popped. I really like them as well. They each had a similar smell (kind of a playdough, sweet and floral) but different expressions in the growth. One out of the 3 was very sticky compared to the others. All smoke really well, a very pleasant high. One of my favorites strains out of the last run. Also ran his SSSC Pinetown Durban F3 and am enjoying that too. These are two of the three.
> View attachment 4543522View attachment 4543523


How many days did you take the NL?


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 24, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> I've always been under the interpretation that DJ "pioneered" the blueberry plant? Although I thought that AKBB discussed his blueberry and said it predated DJ's work but I was unsure if it was true or simply a mistake. From the seedfinder description...
> "An Alaskan native strain predating work by DJ Short that is highly rot and mildew resistant and is superb for harsh outdoor climates. Indoors, the plant needs a large pot to stretch out its roots as a constricted base will stress it into an autoflowering state that will show sex. Clean, upbeat, and happy."
> Still interesting, I wonder how many blueberry pheno's made it up there or where their origins come from if they weren't from DJ or an offspring of his. Im definitely interested in this blueberry and might pop the pack instead of sitting on it.


He may mean predating DJ selling any blueberry. If you listen to DJ short's potcast he was giving out cuts in OR way before he started selling seeds. It could be a completely separate strain that just smells like blueberry. My guess is it's a DJ short clone that made it up to Alaska. I have no clue, just guessing.


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 24, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I assumed the ones we ordered were the ones he talked about in the potcast. JBC had them listed as tknl5haze for $100. There was also the tk/tknl5haze f2 listed for $60. In AK's list he has them listed the same way. The tknl5haze are $100 and the tk/tknl5haze f2 are listed at $60. I guess we'd have to ask AK directly to find out for sure. So far mine are all looking very uniform except one is noticeably more frosty than the others.


I was told by Ak that "I was speaking of Waco as the one that knocks people out" on the pot cast. I got my pack of Tknl5haze back in may and it was $100 compared to the rest of his gear that was $60. I got like 18 seeds in the pack too! 

After smoking on my harvest for a while now. One thing I can definitely say is the Tknl5haze is strong. And it doesn't matter what else you been smoking on all day.....the Tknl5haze will cut right through all the rest.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 24, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> He may mean predating DJ selling any blueberry. If you listen to DJ short's potcast he was giving out cuts in OR way before he started selling seeds. It could be a completely separate strain that just smells like blueberry. My guess is it's a DJ short clone that made it up to Alaska. I have no clue, just guessing.


DJs line is thai heavy. Akbb believes himself that it has nothing whatsoever to do with DJ short and that there is no thai in her at all. He said the cut was 30 or 40 years old, I would have to go back and look.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 24, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> I was told by Ak that "I was speaking of Waco as the one that knocks people out" on the pot cast. I got my pack of Tknl5haze back in may and it was $100 compared to the rest of his gear that was $60. I got like 18 seeds in the pack too!
> 
> After smoking on my harvest for a while now. One thing I can definitely say is the Tknl5haze is strong. And it doesn't matter what else you been smoking on all day.....the Tknl5haze will cut right through all the rest.


Waco is a Nl5haze that's supposed to be super potent and give you a really fucked up stone. Like literally, driving and not even knowing where you were going, or parking at the wrong house type of high is how he explained it to me.

I am running the Americanna which he told me was just like that and it has WACO in the cross. He also said Americanna was in his top 2 stinkiest offerings.


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 24, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> DJs line is thai heavy. Akbb believes himself that it has nothing whatsoever to do with DJ short and that there is no thai in her at all. He said the cut was 30 or 40 years old, I would have to go back and look.


completely different genetics? interesting. I have a kink goosebay bb cross from him. Any idea which one this is? DJ short or something else? thanks


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 24, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> It does get confusing. I'm still confused about the Black Dom crosses. There was the story of the Aussie guy who freaked out on the black dom x tknl5haze and it was supposedly the sohum black dom used, but then he said he never released any sohum crosses. Hoo nose... I just want to grow some good weed haha...


After reading the comments in here I've decided to Run my Black Dom Bx freebies I got from AK next( 6 seeds). From what I gathered from AK's original instagram post this is a bx of the cut Mrbobhemp hill picked up at the emerald cup back in 2017-18. Aprently this cut won 1st place that year. The bx was Blk Domx nw hash plant bred to F3 then BX'd to F1 males.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 24, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> I finally started my journal/diary last night. Anyone interested, feel free to stop in and see how it all pans out for me. Hopefully I make 2020 the best year I have ever had! Updates may be slow at times, I'm a very busy man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Subbed.
Happy growing!


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 24, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> completely different genetics? interesting. I have a kink goosebay bb cross from him. Any idea which one this is? DJ short or something else? thanks


I don't know which one it is, but I'm very familiar with the Knik Goosebay Road. 
Alaska has a very transient population, even more so back then. People would bring weed into the state from all around.
Most of us came from Washington, Oregon, California and Idaho. So whatever was making the rounds there and then would end up here.


psychadelibud said:


> DJs line is thai heavy. Akbb believes himself that it has nothing whatsoever to do with DJ short and that there is no thai in her at all. He said the cut was 30 or 40 years old, I would have to go back and look.


I first had Blueberry in the early 90's long before I'd ever heard of DJ Short.
But maybe he was an underground pioneer of the flavor? Hard to say not knowing.
I do remember back until around 2000 that Blueberry was very much an Indica and something happened to DJ's work since then.


----------



## N8V Farmer (Apr 24, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> How many days did you take the NL?


Idelwilder, I had three phenos and took each one within the breeders recommended harvest window. I took the first at 56, second at 60 and the third at 64. All were looking ready at the time. I tried uploading the third plant but for some reason it's not working. It looks closer to the other purpled plant. The red & yellow plant was the one that is very sticky.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 24, 2020)

Wow... I turned my head for a moment and this thread exploded into all kinds of great discussion... lots of stuff I'm particularly interested in. Thanks guys! I've been wondering about that Blueberry for a while...I grabbed a freebie pack without knowing much of anything. The part about it pre-dating DJ Short had me scratching my head. I'm assuming it at least has a pronounced blueberry flavor, right? Anybody know what kind of buzz you get?


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 24, 2020)

N8V Farmer said:


> Idelwilder, I had three phenos and took each one within the breeders recommended harvest window. I took the first at 56, second at 60 and the third at 64. All were looking ready at the time. I tried uploading the third plant but for some reason it's not working. It looks closer to the other purpled plant. The red & yellow plant was the one that is very sticky.


Thanks for the info. I’m planning on running my pack this fall/winter, along with a couple other AKBB offerings to see what’s what and maybe make some old school crosses


----------



## Funkentelechy (Apr 24, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> After reading the comments in here I've decided to Run my Black Dom Bx freebies I got from AK next( 6 seeds). From what I gathered from AK's original instagram post this is a bx of the cut Mrbobhemp hill picked up at the emerald cup back in 2017-18. Aprently this cut won 1st place that year. The bx was Blk Domx nw hash plant bred to F3 then BX'd to F1 males.


I'm running some Blk Domina/NW Hash plant x Super skunk, outdoor this year. They're only about four or five inches tall and smell amazing already.


----------



## SFnone (Apr 24, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Waco is a Nl5haze that's supposed to be super potent and give you a really fucked up stone. Like literally, driving and not even knowing where you were going, or parking at the wrong house type of high is how he explained it to me.
> 
> I am running the Americanna which he told me was just like that and it has WACO in the cross. He also said Americanna was in his top 2 stinkiest offerings.


so if he was talking about Waco, what did he use in the tknl5haze?


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 25, 2020)

Well it appears my order for Consumption hasn't made it to Labyrinth. I mailed it Monday and got an email yesterday as a courtesy before they cancel the order. If it got lost in the mail that would be a first for me in hundreds of orders I've placed over the years.


----------



## Don beta (Apr 25, 2020)

Have 5 females of black widow/blueberry from a pack, all stout and very bushy. Nice vigorous growth. 8 females from a pack of the tknl5 haze, the first release. 2 of them are bushy, one is bushy with a little more stretch and looks like an og structure, the rest have a more stretchy structure with less branching and look like a more haze leaning structure. Big fan leafs, long petiole. I grew the old Fort Collins cough for years, structure is almost identical. All about 2 weeks in, pistils just starting to pin up. I’ll take some pictures tonight and post them.


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 25, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Waco is a Nl5haze that's supposed to be super potent and give you a really fucked up stone. Like literally, driving and not even knowing where you were going, or parking at the wrong house type of high is how he explained it to me.
> I am running the Americanna which he told me was just like that and it has WACO in the cross. He also said Americanna was in his top 2 stinkiest offerings.


Back in early 2000s I had one from Flying Dutchman called Fuma Con Dios that was like that. First time we tried it my wife and I were going shopping so we took a joint with us and each took a couple of hits from it. I dropped her off at the store, then went over to an electronics store next door to get something. When I went through the checkout I couldn't remember where the door was. Then when I got outside, I couldn't remember where I parked. Finally made it back to the store where my wife was, and she was wondering aimlessly around and couldn't remember what she came there for hahaha!!


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 25, 2020)

Don beta said:


> Have 5 females of black widow/blueberry from a pack, all stout and very bushy. Nice vigorous growth. 8 females from a pack of the tknl5 haze, the first release. 2 of them are bushy, one is bushy with a little more stretch and looks like an og structure, the rest have a more stretchy structure with less branching and look like a more haze leaning structure. Big fan leafs, long petiole. I grew the old Fort Collins cough for years, structure is almost identical. All about 2 weeks in, pistils just starting to pin up. I’ll take some pictures tonight and post them.


I have four tnkl5haze at 42 days in now. I topped them to take cutting so, they each have four nice branches. Starting to put on some weight and nice frosty buds. I don't have much sense of smell anymore, but a stem rub gives me a nice fresh lemon smell.


----------



## Don beta (Apr 25, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I have four tnkl5haze at 42 days in now. I topped them to take cutting so, they each have four nice branches. Starting to put on some weight and nice frosty buds. I don't have much sense of smell anymore, but a stem rub gives me a nice fresh lemon smell.


Good to know they top well. I usually them do their thing the first round to get to know them better.


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 25, 2020)

Don beta said:


> Good to know they top well. I usually them do their thing the first round to get to know them better.


I've been leaning towards that way of thinking myself. I've had pretty good luck revegging lately, so I think my next few runs I'm going to just let them run, then reveg to get cuttings. That's just a thought at this point.


----------



## N8V Farmer (Apr 25, 2020)

Here is the Ak BB Durban (F3) I mentioned earlier. I had two females, one was purple and the other green. Purple pheno is heavy terpinolene while the green was slightly less and had some sweet but light floral notes. After about 45 days in the jar they both smooth way out and are a nice smoke. Makes for a productive day! I'd love to see some of the Dope Beard Durban he offers if anyone has grown it out.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 25, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> Well it appears my order for Consumption hasn't made it to Labyrinth. I mailed it Monday and got an email yesterday as a courtesy before they cancel the order. If it got lost in the mail that would be a first for me in hundreds of orders I've placed over the years.


did you mail it priority and get tracking

you're supposed to always get tracking and send the tracking number to the bank so they'll be expecting the money and wont cancel your order


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 25, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> did you mail it priority and get tracking
> 
> you're supposed to always get tracking and send the tracking number to the bank so they'll be expecting the money and wont cancel your order


No I didn't. I live in the boondocks so I just folded the money in the invoice, and dropped it in the mailbox. Same way I've done it since around 2000 when I started buying from Heaven's Stairway and Seeds Direct. This is the first time I've had an issue. And it still might not be an issue. I sent it Monday afternoon, and got the email from them Friday, so it could still be in transit.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 25, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> No I didn't. I live in the boondocks so I just folded the money in the invoice, and dropped it in the mailbox. Same way I've done it since around 2000 when I started buying from Heaven's Stairway and Seeds Direct. This is the first time I've had an issue. And it still might not be an issue. I sent it Monday afternoon, and got the email from them Friday, so it could still be in transit.


I'm sure they'll get it, but most seed banks want confirmation that you sent the money within 3 days or they may cancel your order and relist the seeds.
You should email them and explain that it's coming.


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 25, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm sure they'll get it, but most seed banks want confirmation that you sent the money within 3 days or they may cancel your order and relist the seeds.
> You should email them and explain that it's coming.


I emailed them Monday when I dropped it in the mail letting them know it was on its way, and also emailed back when I got their email yesterday asking if I wanted them to cancel the order. I know some mail has been slow. My wife's uncle sent her a birthday card last month and it took 2 weeks to get here, and he only lives 8 miles from us haha... It's not a big deal really. I'll order it from another bank.


----------



## kroc (Apr 26, 2020)

4/4 Sensi Star f4s popped some tails  got 5 skunk qabbage x tknl5haze seedlings going as well.

edit: i also have money stuck in transit for jbc, shipped it 7 days ago


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 26, 2020)

kroc said:


> 4/4 Sensi Star f4s popped some tails  got 5 skunk qabbage x tknl5haze seedlings going as well.
> 
> edit: i also have money stuck in transit for jbc, shipped it 7 days ago


I really like dealing with JBC. They accept different payment options that works for me. He didn't have the seeds I wanted in stock is why I went with Labyrinth. I'm sure it will all be good.


----------



## sdd420 (Apr 26, 2020)

TK x G13 f3


----------



## johny sunset (Apr 26, 2020)

sdd420 said:


> View attachment 4546874View attachment 4546875View attachment 4546874View attachment 4546875TK x G13 f3


Well that looks awesome! What's the nose on her like ?


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 26, 2020)

anybody know the genetics of the Gasolime freebie at JBC?


----------



## sdd420 (Apr 26, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> Well that looks awesome! What's the nose on her like ?


I’m not good with smells but it’s not sour, more of a sweet dough. It’s not fruity either or gassy either


----------



## HamNEggs (Apr 26, 2020)

Consumption F2. Flower, pepper, cheese smells so far but its way early yet.


----------



## mindriot (Apr 26, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> anybody know the genetics of the Gasolime freebie at JBC?


Mean Gene's Limepop 5


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 26, 2020)

I’ve looked everywhere I can think of, and can’t find any NL5xNL5. Does anyone know where it can be had or does anyone have any they’d part with?


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 27, 2020)

Opie1971 said:


> I’ve looked everywhere I can think of, and can’t find any NL5xNL5. Does anyone know where it can be had or does anyone have any they’d part with?


I've been waiting to see those listed again too. I've seen some great reports on it.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 27, 2020)

N8V Farmer said:


> Here is the Ak BB Durban (F3) I mentioned earlier. I had two females, one was purple and the other green. Purple pheno is heavy terpinolene while the green was slightly less and had some sweet but light floral notes. After about 45 days in the jar they both smooth way out and are a nice smoke. Makes for a productive day! I'd love to see some of the Dope Beard Durban he offers if anyone has grown it out.
> View attachment 4545523
> View attachment 4545521
> View attachment 4545525


Looks great! Come check out my thread and follow it. I am growing the Dope Beard Durban in this years mix... AKBB told me that the Dope Beard is much stronger than the Durban in flower form. But he said the regular durban concentrates were insanely good and strong. I can't wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## Robar (Apr 27, 2020)

Opie1971 said:


> I’ve looked everywhere I can think of, and can’t find any NL5xNL5. Does anyone know where it can be had or does anyone have any they’d part with?


Akbb offered it a year or so ago. I picked up some then. I dont know if you can get it directly from him or not. Worth asking though


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 27, 2020)

Robar said:


> Akbb offered it a year or so ago. I picked up some then. I dont know if you can get it directly from him or not. Worth asking though


It wasn't on his list as of a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 27, 2020)

Robar said:


> Akbb offered it a year or so ago. I picked up some then. I dont know if you can get it directly from him or not. Worth asking though


How do I go about contacting him direct?


----------



## Robar (Apr 27, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> It wasn't on his list as of a couple of weeks ago.


I haven't seen his list in a while. Though if I was still on my (many) years long nl5 search and I knew a guy that had offered it I might reach out with a personal mail inquiring friendly like. An offer to purchase or even a unique trade may net you some beans. just a thought.


----------



## N8V Farmer (Apr 27, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Looks great! Come check out my thread and follow it. I am growing the Dope Beard Durban in this years mix... AKBB told me that the Dope Beard is much stronger than the Durban in flower form. But he said the regular durban concentrates were insanely good and strong. I can't wait to see how they turn out.


Will do! Was hoping to grab those as freebies but they were out when I ordered. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Robar (Apr 27, 2020)

Opie1971 said:


> How do I go about contacting him direct?


[email protected]


----------



## Robar (Apr 27, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> AKBB told me that the Dope Beard is much stronger than the Durban in flower form. But he said the regular durban concentrates were insanely good and strong.


Hey thanks for passing this info along. These are the tidbits I love picking up here. I have his f3 and hazeman's durban poison which I read somewhere came from same line, but who knows til they are grown side by side. I'm an old school flower smoker. Don't have any dab rig or any of that shit, hell I don't even own a bong, but I do order wraps a display carton at a time. Might have to check out that dope beard.


----------



## N8V Farmer (Apr 27, 2020)

Robar said:


> Hey thanks for passing this info along. These are the tidbits I love picking up here. I have his f3 and hazeman's durban poison which I read somewhere came from same line, but who knows til they are grown side by side. I'm an old school flower smoker. Don't have any dab rig or any of that shit, hell I don't even own a bong, but I do order wraps a display carton at a time. Might have to check out that dope beard.


I'm the same way...I have a small bubbler but never use it. Just so much more enjoyable twisting n smoking the flower in a spliff. Also, enjoy the old school flavors. Looking forward to running his vintage blueberry and the BOEL Oaxcan this fall. Ditto on the Dope Beard.


----------



## Robar (Apr 27, 2020)

N8V Farmer said:


> I'm the same way...I have a small bubbler but never use it. Just so much more enjoyable twisting n smoking the flower in a spliff. Also, enjoy the old school flavors. Looking forward to running his vintage blueberry and the BOEL Oaxcan this fall. Ditto on the Dope Beard.


Yes on the vintage blueberry. I've got a few freebe packs of those too and I keep forgetting about them. At some point I'd like to run those and some of a 90s dj short blue berry bx. The DJ Blueberry of that era is supposed to be very sativa. It's Bx'd with a cookies and cream f2 male. One of only two Cookies containing strains in my whole library.


----------



## N8V Farmer (Apr 27, 2020)

Robar said:


> Yes on the vintage blueberry. I've got a few freebe packs of those too and I keep forgetting about them. At some point I'd like to run those and some of a 90s dj short blue berry bx. The DJ Blueberry of that era is supposed to be very sativa. It's Bx'd with a cookies and cream f2 male. One of only two Cookies containing strains in my whole library.


Funny, I have DJs Original Blueberry and a JOTI Blueberry Muffin BB (he worked DJs line further toward BB muffin terps I guess) and was planning on maybe hitting some of each with the BB sat. After I see what the BB sat is about on its own and makes a few selections myself of course. I haven't popped the JOTI BB but I did a few DJs OB, and out of a few females one was very "BB muffin" in aroma and flavor and was a favorite. Excellent smoke, but would love to add a bit more sativa into it.


----------



## Robar (Apr 28, 2020)

N8V Farmer said:


> Funny, I have DJs Original Blueberry and a JOTI Blueberry Muffin BB (he worked DJs line further toward BB muffin terps I guess) and was planning on maybe hitting some of each with the BB sat. After I see what the BB sat is about on its own and makes a few selections myself of course. I haven't popped the JOTI BB but I did a few DJs OB, and out of a few females one was very "BB muffin" in aroma and flavor and was a favorite. Excellent smoke, but would love to add a bit more sativa into it.


 Not to say I don't smoke indica leaners but given the choice hands down I'd rather be forced to my feet than locked to the sofa. The up & active, get shit done kind of weed is my preference. Oh and no munchies is usually a prerequisite for anything I keep around for long. If I remember right it's thcv that blocks the munchies in the brain. As a side note Sour Diesel is supposed to be pretty high in thcv and Durban Poison is supposed to be one of the highest thcv strain of all time.


----------



## Pi$tol (Apr 28, 2020)

I got that same message @Kndreyn but my payment should be laying today according to tracking info.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 28, 2020)

*Ladies and gents.... the time has come! Soon the process will begin!








Akbb and myself are fixing to start working on this collaboration. Gonna work it on both ends, cannot wait to see how these turn out and get them put in the hands of all the old cats that miss the Beatrix and those who never got to experience it (including myself lol)... Have tried a ton of old sssc selections over the years but never had the Beatrix that I am aware of!




Also got these....


*


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 28, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> *View attachment 4548312*


I'm really happy for you getting ahold of those Beatrix Choice seeds, good for you, sir.
I'm even more excited to see that the Unknown Comic has gotten his life together and started growing cannabis.
The last time I saw him he was half in the bag.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 28, 2020)

Robar said:


> Not to say I don't smoke indica leaners but given the choice hands down I'd rather be forced to my feet than locked to the sofa. The up & active, get shit done kind of weed is my preference. Oh and no munchies is usually a prerequisite for anything I keep around for long. If I remember right it's thcv that blocks the munchies in the brain. As a side note Sour Diesel is supposed to be pretty high in thcv and Durban Poison is supposed to be one of the highest thcv strain of all time.


I know an East Coast breeder that S1'd Sour Diesel
and found many haze leaning progeny.
Their theory is Sour D is a Chemdog x Haze.
This could explain the presence of THCV in Sour D?


----------



## BDGrows (Apr 28, 2020)

The Blueberry landed! Contemplating popping 1 bean to play the magical wheel of chance to see what comes out of it... I don't have space at the moment to give it a full-on test, but I figure one bean inside of a solo-cup should yield a few grams and give some insight to the plant


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 28, 2020)

Great news! My order I thought was lost has been received and Consumption is on its way. I can't wait to try these!!


----------



## Robar (Apr 28, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I know an East Coast breeder that S1'd Sour Diesel
> and found many haze leaning progeny.
> Their theory is Sour D is a Chemdog x Haze.
> This could explain the presence of THCV in Sour D?


Yes I remember reading something about a Hawaiian or superskunk or something sativa heavy. I'm growing some of shoreline's sourD which is a sour diesel bx2 right now and most have that stretch hybrid pine-cone bud look.


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 28, 2020)

From a Top Dawg IG post... Sour D = chem 91 S1 x Sensi Skunk (herm) - not sure if this is the RFK skunk. Some people say the herm was VA Super Skunk/Mass Skunk. Maybe they're all the same super skunk cut (#6). I think they've narrowed it down to skunk or super skunk as the donor.


----------



## Robar (Apr 28, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> From a Top Dawg IG post... Sour D = chem 91 S1 x Sensi Skunk (herm) - not sure if this is the RFK skunk. Some people say the herm was VA Super Skunk/Mass Skunk. Maybe they're all the same super skunk cut (#6). I think they've narrowed it down to skunk or super skunk as the donor.


That would make a lot of sense. Skunkva puts those two cuts together in his chemdog story


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 28, 2020)

Robar said:


> That would make a lot of sense. Skunkva puts those two cuts together in his chemdog story


They're all deadheads so my guess is a lot of skunky weed on the east coast was based off that VA super skunk. RFK skunk is prob the same, maybe VA SS, VA SS bagseed, cross. I had RKS stuff when I lived in VA, but it was a super small afghani. Low yielding dead skunk weed. Potent AF. Possible VASS x afghani cross if it was worked heavily to the afghani side. I will never be able to find out.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 29, 2020)

It will surface again at some point.


----------



## bubbahaze (Apr 29, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> *Ladies and gents.... the time has come! Soon the process will begin!
> 
> View attachment 4548311
> 
> ...


The Kentucky skunk you have, what are you going to do with it?


----------



## N8V Farmer (Apr 29, 2020)

Greetings folks. I just got some info on the BOEL Oaxacan X Dwarf Oaxacan from the man himself. 

"The oaxacan is bred down from a 20 weeks original it’s got a pheno that will go to 13-14 and with the dwarf added one goes 10-11 weeks both retain a good amount of the original expressions it’s very good indoors or out" - AKBB

Glad to have a pack of this, looking forward to exploring what they put out. Anyone work with the Dwarf Oaxacan (Seed Bank of Holland) before? 

You all stay safe & healthy.


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 29, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I know an East Coast breeder that S1'd Sour Diesel
> and found many haze leaning progeny.
> Their theory is Sour D is a Chemdog x Haze.
> This could explain the presence of THCV in Sour D?


5 years ago most of the pics/discussions of Sour D all Showed some haze or sativa a leaning traits. I’m talking the Chaco cut and even the AJ a little bit. Anything from the old Rez lines are similar. Even Dr Green Thumbs east coast sour d S1 pics look like it has some haze in it. The new east coast sour d clone looks nothing like the sour d I remember. It looks like someone hit an og with sour dubb, and found an og structured keeper with the right mix of gas and sour in it. Or maybe it’s a choice headbanger pheno that was easier to grow so -expletive accepted it. All I know is this new east coast sour d clone that seems to be going around does not seem to be the same sour d from 5 years ago.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 29, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> 5 years ago most of the pics/discussions of Sour D all Showed some haze or sativa a leaning traits. I’m talking the Chaco cut and even the AJ a little bit. Anything from the old Rez lines are similar. Even Dr Green Thumbs east coast sour d S1 pics look like it has some haze in it. The new east coast sour d clone looks nothing like the sour d I remember. It looks like someone hit an og with sour dubb, and found an og structured keeper with the right mix of gas and sour in it. Or maybe it’s a choice headbanger pheno that was easier to grow so -expletive accepted it. All I know is this new east coast sour d clone that seems to be going around does not seem to be the same sour d from 5 years ago.


I can only repeat what I've been told, not having any experience with Sour Diesel, living up in Alaska.

Sounds like the new Sour D you refer to is similar to Reserva Privadas Sour Kush, which I hear is the bomb.

That breeder I was referring to said the original diesel is "Daywrecker" and AJ's sister, but hadn't seen it in years.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 30, 2020)

bubbahaze said:


> The Kentucky skunk you have, what are you going to do with it?


I don't have the Kentucky Skunk anymore... Sadly. Not sure if you had been keeping up with any of my posts or threads but I let it be known. I got raided year before last and literally lost everything i had. They got me at the right time, I will say that, when I did not have anything hid and stashed away. Lost every bean the old man gave me and I had a small pill bottle FULL of the Ky Skunk beans. They're gone... forever.

I got out of jail and stayed on the DL for a while then couldn't resist popping more beans and getting back in the game... well, in my case lifestyle. I have been doing this for 18 years and I can't and won't just stop growing regardless of the situation. I also lost all of my cuts. I have so far obtained 2 of the local cuts I had lost thanks to a good friend of mine that had them. As far as the old sensi, sssc, sacred, etc cuts I lost them all.

Anyway, after a few months i was going to go pay the old man another visit. So I contacted his daughter (he doesnt have a phone) and she said he was in bad shape again. Hes been so sick I just can't bring myself to go ask again. However I am fixing to check with one of his brothers and see what I can come up with.

On a side note, I did get lucky and scored a pack of Heime Cheebas Roak Kill Skunk. He released only 21 packs and only a one time deal on 420. Someone told me on insta that he had already sold out of them, so I messaged him hoping to maybe get a pack eventually. I got lucky, he had one pack left and this Friday when I get paid I'm going to send him $500 for a pack. AKBB told me they're legit, this man does in fact have the real deal RKS. He sent me photos and they look pretty much identical to the Ky roadkill. Probably from the same source back in the early 80s if it were to guess... As far as I know, Heime Cheeba will not release anymore beans of the RKS until full legalization happens I'm guessing on a federal level. He said too many people have been busted with it during veg... So that sounds identical to the ky skunk too. Hopefully I'll have them and pop them by next week. The price tag is worth it in this case...

Edit: I will work with it and make some crosses, etc. I am also slowly regaining my losses, going to have several old KY cornbread cuts as well, eventually.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 30, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> I don't have the Kentucky Skunk anymore... Sadly. Not sure if you had been keeping up with any of my posts or threads but I let it be known. I got raided year before last and literally lost everything i had. They got me at the right time, I will say that, when I did not have anything hid and stashed away. Lost every bean the old man gave me and I had a small pill bottle FULL of the Ky Skunk beans. They're gone... forever.
> 
> I got out of jail and stayed on the DL for a while then couldn't resist popping more beans and getting back in the game... well, in my case lifestyle. I have been doing this for 18 years and I can't and won't just stop growing regardless of the situation. I also lost all of my cuts. I have so far obtained 2 of the local cuts I had lost thanks to a good friend of mine that had them. As far as the old sensi, sssc, sacred, etc cuts I lost them all.
> 
> ...


That sucks about your bust.
I was looking forward to seeing what you could pull out of that concrete root cellar-bunker.

First thing I would do would be to F2 those RKS and stash those seeds in buried time capsules, just in case.


----------



## oswizzle (Apr 30, 2020)

I grew a few AJ s1's not too long ago and found a gnarly fruity pheno with sativa like structure ... definitely a mix of things of going on.. The Sour D clones easily available suck ass... the old school cut is legendary and blows the doors off all the IG hyped up new Era growers... I went to school and learned how to rename strains with deserts .. derp durp


----------



## sdd420 (Apr 30, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> I grew a few AJ s1's not too long ago and found a gnarly fruity pheno with sativa like structure ... definitely a mix of things of going on.. The Sour D clones easily available suck ass... the old school cut is legendary and blows the doors off all the IG hyped up new Era growers... I went to school and learned how to rename strains with deserts .. derp durp


In my humble opinion Sour D is weak compared to chemdog


----------



## jbcCT (Apr 30, 2020)

I had to listen to the pot cast with AK cause jbc hooked me up with the black dom. That was my first pot cast and of course I had to hear the bodhi ep...

Someone throw up the ak pics please.


----------



## bubbahaze (Apr 30, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> I don't have the Kentucky Skunk anymore... Sadly. Not sure if you had been keeping up with any of my posts or threads but I let it be known. I got raided year before last and literally lost everything i had. They got me at the right time, I will say that, when I did not have anything hid and stashed away. Lost every bean the old man gave me and I had a small pill bottle FULL of the Ky Skunk beans. They're gone... forever.
> 
> I got out of jail and stayed on the DL for a while then couldn't resist popping more beans and getting back in the game... well, in my case lifestyle. I have been doing this for 18 years and I can't and won't just stop growing regardless of the situation. I also lost all of my cuts. I have so far obtained 2 of the local cuts I had lost thanks to a good friend of mine that had them. As far as the old sensi, sssc, sacred, etc cuts I lost them all.
> 
> ...


Damn sorry to hear that


----------



## RavMunch (May 2, 2020)

I am looking to buy the Darian gap and or TKNL5 Haze from JBC.
Are they potent and what are the most potent strain available from akbb?
Thanks


----------



## klyphman (May 2, 2020)

I lurk this thread a lot (will grow his NL1 x Big Skunk/NL1 outdoors this year).

What I’ve learned from this thread is that those two you mentioned are some of his most potent offerings.

Others will more experience will, no doubt, fill in the gaps.


----------



## RavMunch (May 2, 2020)

Oh ok thank u v much klyphman. Just want to make sure cos l tried many of the popular breeders strains
over the years and 95% of them sucks in potency.


----------



## BDGrows (May 2, 2020)

I might just soak 1 of the tknl5haze x black doms to see what we get...


----------



## klyphman (May 2, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> I might just soak 1 of the tknl5haze x black doms to see what we get...


I’m very curious. I chose that as my freebie, but won’t get to it this season.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 2, 2020)

RavMunch said:


> I am looking to buy the Darian gap and or TKNL5 Haze from JBC.
> Are they potent and what are the most potent strain available from akbb?
> Thanks


For the most potency...

**Tknl5haze
*Black Domina x tknl5haze 
*Romulan 
*CG/PR x tknl5haze (Darien's Gap)
*Americanna
Blue Steel*


Of course there are plenty more, but these certain ones listed me and AKBB discussed and he described them as the most potent. If you can find Black Domina crosses with SoHum instead of the 95, the sohum is the most potent Black Domina. The 95 is too, but the SoHum is unmatched...


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 2, 2020)

I never realized Romulan was strong enough to hang with those heavy hitters for pure potency. Good to know. Thank you for all your posts here @psychadelibud ! It's great that you're able to funnel us all this info from the man himself.


----------



## Bad Karma (May 2, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> The haziest is Consumption by a mile... If you want the most potent face fucking, head twisting tknl5haze version go with Consumption. I am sure that between tknl5haze (tk dom) and tknl5haze (NL dom) that the TK dom would most certainly lean harder towards the haze. TK does not come out in most crosses as strongly as compared to the NL#1... and the NL is more indica dominant anyway when compared to the TK.
> 
> But if you want that hard haze face ripping shit that people will accuse you of being laced, go with Consumption. Or better yet in my opinion, I'd go with the CG/PR x tknl5haze... AKBB told me himself that the CG/PR x tknl5haze was extremely potent and not for the faint of heart.. He said it was very paranoia inducing, hardcore head raping high that would cause some to panic and rush to the nearest ER...
> 
> ...


After a description like that I had to try some for myself.


----------



## Stink Floyd (May 2, 2020)

Got the black dom x starfighter testers. Anyone know if this was the 95‘ or mr. hemphill’s?


----------



## RavMunch (May 2, 2020)

Great info psychadelibud. I don’t know how to give thumbs up.
Appreciate in replying.


----------



## Kndreyn (May 2, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> After a description like that I had to try some for myself.
> View attachment 4553273


My Consumption beans showed up today. I have the Darien Gap (GP/PR x TKNL5Haze) also. I've been waiting for these to come so I can run them together. Should be interesting times here soon....


----------



## HamNEggs (May 3, 2020)

About 35 days from flip and it feels like this is going to be a loooonnng ride.

Consumption F2


----------



## Kndreyn (May 3, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> About 35 days from flip and it feels like this is going to be a loooonnng ride.
> 
> Consumption F2
> 
> View attachment 4553470View attachment 4553471


I'm looking forward to seeing how this turns out. I just started four each of Consumption and Darian Gap. I have four TKNL5Haze at 50 days in right now.


----------



## HamNEggs (May 3, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing how this turns out. I just started four each of Consumption and Darian Gap. I have four TKNL5Haze at 50 days in right now.


Me too! That Darian Gap looks pretty awesome.


----------



## mindriot (May 3, 2020)

Anyone running the Hawaiian Catpiss? I have 2 that are just about done.. this one is day 52, still some time left



this one is one has a strong ammonia smell, she's coming down in a day or so.. day 57


----------



## mindriot (May 3, 2020)

Also here is my black domina x TKNL5Haze at day 35.. sorry for the blurry pic it was a quick shot and it focused on the huge fan leaf


----------



## kona gold (May 3, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Anyone running the Hawaiian Catpiss? I have 2 that are just about done.. this one is day 52, still some time left
> 
> View attachment 4553634
> 
> ...


What's the nose like?


----------



## psychadelibud (May 3, 2020)

Not much to see here... yet lol. But all plants are starting to finally show sex, so flip is right around the corner. I'm taking what I cant fit in my room and putting outdoors in big fat guerilla holes...





This is a very small percentage of my plants. Just showing an example of where I am at right now. Transplanting all girls to 3 gal out of these half gal bags once sex is determined, then flipping to flower. This photo was taken 5 days ago they have almost doubled in size already! First time ever using coco and loving it. Getting some crazy crazy stem rubs on so many of these. Found some nice studs in the mix too...

I'm fixing to start another few nursery trays for the rest of my outdoor this year (72 plants per tray).


I have a feeling out of all these gals and studs I'll most definitely find a couple of keepers to keep around for life....


----------



## psychadelibud (May 3, 2020)

RavMunch said:


> Great info psychadelibud. I don’t know how to give thumbs up.
> Appreciate in replying.


I do what I can to help! And if I dont know, I'll try and find out!


----------



## Growitpondifarm (May 3, 2020)

Everyone’s stuff looking great in here! I’m stoked for my BB x superskunk freebies I’m doing outdoor this year. he said his blueberry is bullet proof, we will see with the weather locally.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 3, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Everyone’s stuff looking great in here! I’m stoked for my BB x superskunk freebies I’m doing outdoor this year. he said his blueberry is bullet proof, we will see with the weather locally.


His vintage blueberry is a machine! Huge yields and extremely resistant to botrytis, powdery mildew, etc... If your like me, growing guerilla style in a hot and extreme humid environment then you wanna grow the BB for sure!


----------



## Kndreyn (May 3, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Anyone running the Hawaiian Catpiss? I have 2 that are just about done.. this one is day 52, still some time left
> 
> View attachment 4553634
> 
> ...


I guess that will be next on my list! I just ordered 707's Cat Piss. I'll see if I can find some of these to run them together after the Consumption and Darian Gap run.


----------



## mindriot (May 3, 2020)

kona gold said:


> What's the nose like?


 The first one just has an earthy scent, but the second is pungent ammonia.. I think that is the one I'm looking for.


----------



## Kndreyn (May 3, 2020)

mindriot said:


> The first one just has an earthy scent, but the second is pungent ammonia.. I think that is the one I'm looking for.


The best weed I've ever had was a clone from 1980. It had a cat piss/ammonia smell and tasted real earthy and hashy. That clone is still around but it has lost most of its attributes and isn't really worth growing anymore. I've been looking for something similar for a long time now.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 3, 2020)

Stink Floyd said:


> Got the black dom x starfighter testers. Anyone know if this was the 95‘ or mr. hemphill’s?


I think Bob Hemphill and Ak Beanbrains both use the Nature Farmers cut of Black Domina known as the 95


Stink Floyd said:


> Got the black dom x starfighter testers. Anyone know if this was the 95‘ or mr. hemphill’s?


Nice haul you got there.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 3, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Anyone running the Hawaiian Catpiss? I have 2 that are just about done.. this one is day 52, still some time left
> 
> View attachment 4553634
> 
> ...


Looks great!
If it was me, I'd let them go another week.


----------



## mindriot (May 3, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Looks great!
> If it was me, I'd let them go another week.


Thanks.. the first one is going another week but the second is pretty much done in a few days..


----------



## Bakersfield (May 3, 2020)

Just got this girl. Letting her quarantine in the sun.

Americanna - Ak Beanbrains breeder cut.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 3, 2020)

Stink Floyd said:


> Got the black dom x starfighter testers. Anyone know if this was the 95‘ or mr. hemphill’s?


The black dom used in the Black Star (black dom x starfighter) was the 95 bx. Both the sohum and the 95 came from Mr. Bob. The Sohum came from Urich Nature Farm I think it's a 1989 black dom cut.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 3, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Just got this girl. Letting her quarantine in the sun.
> View attachment 4554151View attachment 4554152
> Americanna - Ak Beanbrains breeder cut.


Beautiful! Hell yeah that Americanna is some fire from what I understand. I have not chose which cut/cuts I want but may grab the Americanna, I hear it's very potent and stanky! Good score brother...


----------



## psychadelibud (May 3, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Also here is my black domina x TKNL5Haze at day 35.. sorry for the blurry pic it was a quick shot and it focused on the huge fan leaf
> 
> View attachment 4553637


Oh hell yeah! That's lookin' fire brother! What's the terps like on her?


----------



## psychadelibud (May 3, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> About 35 days from flip and it feels like this is going to be a loooonnng ride.
> 
> Consumption F2
> 
> View attachment 4553470View attachment 4553471


Looking really good so far! Did you hit her with pollen? I noticed a lot of shriveled and brown hairs?


----------



## psychadelibud (May 3, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I think Bob Hemphill and Ak Beanbrains both use the Nature Farmers cut of Black Domina known as the 95
> 
> Nice haul you got there.


Both the 95 and SoHum are from Mr. Bob Hemphill. The SoHum was passed to Mr. Bob from Urich (Nature Farm), I dont think the 95 came from The Nature Farm though.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 3, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Both the 95 and SoHum are from Mr. Bob Hemphill. The SoHum was passed to Mr. Bob from Urich (Nature Farm), I dont think the 95 came from The Nature Farm.


Ok


----------



## psychadelibud (May 3, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Ok


You guys still getting snow up there!?!? Man I'm sure glad that shit is done for here. Had planned on a lot of work on this beautiful Sunday, but it ended up turning into a lot of severe storms sadly...


----------



## Bakersfield (May 3, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Beautiful! Hell yeah that Americanna is some fire from what I understand. I have not chose which cut/cuts I want but may grab the Americanna, I hear it's very potent and stanky! Good score brother...


It's the clone picked for me, but it sounds right up my alley.
I have a bunch of testers as well, under the condition that I will supply cuts.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 3, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> You guys still getting snow up there!?!? Man I'm sure glad that shit is done for here. Had planned on a lot of work on this beautiful Sunday, but it ended up turning into a lot of severe storms sadly...


Naw, not since early April, but we got about 10 feet this winter and it takes forever to melt.


----------



## HamNEggs (May 3, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Looking really good so far! Did you hit her with pollen? I noticed a lot of shriveled and brown hairs?


I only did one branch but I did the whole branch as the packs of Consumption aren't cheap. I think most of brown tips were from the light change in the beginning. It was a big change for spectrum and it took me a few days to normalize the intensity.
If this one behaves like many of the others the browning tips will continue and then after a bit of tea new pistils will grow and the stacking will begin. I also popped up a tk x iraq male and dipped another branch with his pollen. Kinda had hoped that was going to be a girl but oh well!


----------



## mindriot (May 3, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Oh hell yeah! That's lookin' fire brother! What's the terps like on her?


 Has an earthy/spicy/haze aroma.. first time running her, luckily I saved a cutting


----------



## Jbaby77 (May 3, 2020)

Got a TON of stuff from akbb! Seems like the real deal old school.... just what I look for. Growing his tknlhaze f3 nl dom and got something I’ve never ever seen before conjoin twins! NOT 2 seedling in one seed fricking siamese twins!!! Can’t wait to see what develops


----------



## psychadelibud (May 3, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> It's the clone picked for me, but it sounds right up my alley.
> I have a bunch of testers as well, under the condition that I will supply cuts.


That's basically the same conditions we had set together. Like I said, you chose a killer! I am running some Americanna from seed. Very interested in that Waco... He said the Waco itself is long gone, forever... Personally I am looking for a Waco leaner myself.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 3, 2020)

Jbaby77 said:


> Got a TON of stuff from akbb! Seems like the real deal old school.... just what I look for. View attachment 4554335Growing his tknlhaze f3 nl dom and got something I’ve never ever seen before conjoin twins! NOT 2 seedling in one seed fricking siamese twins!!! Can’t wait to see what developsView attachment 4554337


That's awesome man! I also have an Americanna doing something very similar to the same expression. I will post up pics in a bit.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 3, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> That's basically the same conditions we had set together. Like I said, you chose a killer! I am running some Americanna from seed. Very interested in that Waco... He said the Waco itself is long gone, forever... Personally I am looking for a Waco leaner myself.


What was the Waco? Ak Beanbrains told me the Americanna was 86 nl5 haze/big skunk nl1.
Was it the big skunk nl1?
I remember hearing him talk about her on the Pot Cast interview, but can't remember a thing he said.


----------



## Zipz55 (May 3, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> What was the Waco? Ak Beanbrains told me the Americanna was 86 nl5 haze/big skunk nl1.
> Was it the big skunk nl1?
> I remember hearing him talk about her on the Pot Cast interview, but can't remember a thing he said.


Waco is the name of a NL5 Haze cut


----------



## Bakersfield (May 3, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Waco is the name of a NL5 Haze cut


Ah, ok.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 3, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Ah, ok.


Yup Zipz called the right shot. An old nl5haze, supposed to be a legendary cut that was possibly never really circulated if I remember correctly. Supposed to smell like a trash dump and I cant fucking wait to wade in that smell! Lol


----------



## mindriot (May 4, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Yup Zipz called the right shot. An old nl5haze, supposed to be a legendary cut that was possibly never really circulated if I remember correctly. Supposed to smell like a trash dump and I cant fucking wait to wade in that smell! Lol


Yep!

"This is an old Alaskan cut of Nevill's NL5 Haze that dates back to at least 1986. It's super ammoniated, trashy, and nasty....makes you want to jump right in the dumpster with it and embrace all aspects of hobo life. "


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 4, 2020)

Most of you are probably aware of this site, but there's a decent amount of older info here if you haven't seen it.









AK Bean Brains :: Breeder Info & Cannabis Strains


An old school Alaskan based breeder who first started growing after collecting NL1 and Devil's Club Indica in 1985. He first began breeding after receiving b...




en.seedfinder.eu


----------



## mindriot (May 4, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Most of you are probably aware of this site, but there's a decent amount of older info here if you haven't seen it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yea it's a good resource for sorting through genetics... unfortunately I don't think many breeders use it much, the info is a bit old


----------



## kona gold (May 4, 2020)

Jbaby77 said:


> Got a TON of stuff from akbb! Seems like the real deal old school.... just what I look for. View attachment 4554335Growing his tknlhaze f3 nl dom and got something I’ve never ever seen before conjoin twins! NOT 2 seedling in one seed fricking siamese twins!!! Can’t wait to see what developsView attachment 4554337


Never seen that before.
Cool.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 4, 2020)

I'm gonna try and get these wet tomorrow.
It's all I can fit for now.


----------



## mindriot (May 5, 2020)

There is an new AKBB drop on the Seed Source.. 

Consumption, Bucket List, MTF BX, Romulan BX and a few others... Bucket List sounds fun but I'm all tapped out from the sales


----------



## klyphman (May 5, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm gonna try and get these wet tomorrow.
> It's all I can fit for now.
> View attachment 4555631


Whoa, cool. Those aren’t on the websites (or his list, if I recall). Is that Purple Hindu Kush and a SoHum/Romulan?

All three of the NL1 x Big Skunk/NL1 I soaked popped open and should be pushing through the dirt today or tomorrow. Will be grown outdoors.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 5, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Whoa, cool. Those aren’t on the websites (or his list, if I recall). Is that Purple Hindu Kush and a SoHum/Romulan?
> 
> All three of the NL1 x Big Skunk/NL1 I soaked popped open and should be pushing through the dirt today or tomorrow. Will be grown outdoors.


Yes, they are.
Ak Beanbrains was generous enough to let me test these out for him.
I can't say enough good things about the guy.


----------



## RavMunch (May 5, 2020)

mindriot said:


> There is an new AKBB drop on the Seed Source..
> 
> Consumption, Bucket List, MTF BX, Romulan BX and a few others... Bucket List sounds fun but I'm all tapped out from the sales


Thanks for the info. Do u have to sign for the package when u receive from them?


----------



## rollinfunk (May 5, 2020)

RavMunch said:


> Thanks for the info. Do u have to sign for the package when u receive from them?


99.9% of breeders/banks are not asking for signatures


----------



## RavMunch (May 5, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> 99.9% of breeders/banks are not asking for signatures


At seed source they mention signature tats why l asked.
Thanks


----------



## rollinfunk (May 5, 2020)

RavMunch said:


> At seed source they mention signature tats why l asked.
> Thanks


ah, haven't seen that before. ak bb is not in the small percentage  so no sig


----------



## Kndreyn (May 6, 2020)

Four Consumption and four Darian Gap are sprouted and in perlite until they're big enough to transfer in to a Rainforest. I've been running Promix forever and I've been battling powdery mildew for a couple of years now. I just can't defeat it for some reason. I have some TK NL5 Haze finishing up then I'll shut the room down, sterilize everything, and run a ozone generator in the rooms for a few days. Then switching to a flood and drain system. Hopefully that will take care of the PM and get my yields up where they use to be a few years ago. I'll probably need to do some training because I'm going to assume these are going to be lanky bitches haha...


----------



## Kndreyn (May 6, 2020)

Is anybody else a little confused with all the different TK NL5 Haze listings? I've done as much research as I can, and I'm still confused. I've seen them referred to as TK NL5 Haze breeder pack, then the same listing is referred to as F2, now we have F3. I'm almost 70 so maybe my brain isn't working as fluidly as it once did and I'm easily confused. It would be nice if there was more consistent documentation though.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 6, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> Is anybody else a little confused with all the different TK NL5 Haze listings? I've done as much research as I can, and I'm still confused. I've seen them referred to as TK NL5 Haze breeder pack, then the same listing is referred to as F2, now we have F3. I'm almost 70 so maybe my brain isn't working as fluidly as it once did and I'm easily confused. It would be nice if there was more consistent documentation though.


I'm a little confused by it all.
I've wondered what filial number my pack of 
Tk/NL5Haze was, but I haven't asked anyone either.

My pack just says Tk/NL5 Haze.

I figured it was an F1, but I think I read Akbeanbrains mention that the f1's were breeding stock only and f2's were the first batch sold.


----------



## mindriot (May 6, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm a little confused by it all.
> I've wondered what filial number my pack of
> Tk/NL5Haze was, but I haven't asked anyone either.
> 
> ...


 Yea we had some discussion a while back about it, I thought they were F2's cause I bought a few packs last year and remember it was listed somewhere. But I'm not 100%


----------



## Kndreyn (May 6, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm a little confused by it all.
> I've wondered what filial number my pack of
> Tk/NL5Haze was, but I haven't asked anyone either.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's what mine said too. I bought them from JBC in January of this year.


----------



## Don beta (May 6, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm a little confused by it all.
> I've wondered what filial number my pack of
> Tk/NL5Haze was, but I haven't asked anyone either.
> 
> ...


I’ve got two packs, I’m curious as well.


----------



## Don beta (May 6, 2020)

Popped a pack of relics cough bx(a). Inside the pack there was another container of consumption x purple punch. Didn’t expect that. Sounds like it could be tasty. From what I’ve seen on here the consumption is heavy haze? Awesome.


----------



## Bad Karma (May 6, 2020)

Don beta said:


> Popped a pack of relics cough bx(a). Inside the pack there was another container of consumption x purple punch. Didn’t expect that. Sounds like it could be tasty. From what I’ve seen on here the consumption is heavy haze? Awesome.


After I read your post, I checked my pack of Consumption F2 #2 from Relic, that I'd recently purchased.
Inside I found an unexpected 3 pack of Sister Cheese seeds (Sister Nicole #2 x Cheese BX) along with the Consumption.
I'm a huge Cheese fan so this is a very exciting surprise.
Thank you for the heads up, Don Beta.


----------



## 420drummer (May 6, 2020)

Anybody run the dope bears durban? Gotta pack waiting for next run was just curious.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 7, 2020)

420drummer said:


> Anybody run the dope bears durban? Gotta pack waiting for next run was just curious.


I am running it right now... Out of 5 beans I had 3 females and 2 males. One female is super short and really bushy, sweet licorice smell! This one is gonn be the winner out of the Dope Beards I bet! I will be flipping to flower in a week or possibly 2 at the absolute tops!

I will say this... out of 10 Darians Gap ( CG/PR x Tknl5haze) I have 9 females! The f to m ratio was obviously very high for me.

I just recieved 16 of the old classic seed catalogues and I'm fucking stoked! It was a gift from AKBB and in it he even threw in some beans! I got Tknl5haze s1's! Grapefruit Med, SoRom ( sohum black dom x romulan), skunk quabbage bx7, skunk quabbage x tropolope and blackstar! What a fucking hook up! AKBB is the coolest dude alive lol...

Btw i just popped 5 out of 10 of my Beatrix Choice. AKBB told me to go ahead and start mine to see if he needed to do anything special for germination, he is supposed to recieve his Friday according to tracking (probably Thursday). He is going to start his 5 as soon as he gets them too and we will be working it from both ends. Hope we get a good equivalent ratio of both males and females. The collaboration has begun!


----------



## psychadelibud (May 7, 2020)

*The Beatrix Choice.... Just hit the cups this morning!*






*Close.... but not all, of my AKBB collection! (gonna need a separate lockbox JUST for Ak Bean Brains soon!! Lol)


*




And finally.... The catalogs! Mother fucker I've missed these books!


----------



## Zipz55 (May 7, 2020)

Don beta said:


> Popped a pack of relics cough bx(a). Inside the pack there was another container of consumption x purple punch. Didn’t expect that. Sounds like it could be tasty. From what I’ve seen on here the consumption is heavy haze? Awesome.





Bad Karma said:


> After I read your post, I checked my pack of Consumption F2 #2 from Relic, that I'd recently purchased.
> Inside I found an unexpected 3 pack of Sister Cheese seeds (Sister Nicole #2 x Cheese BX) along with the Consumption.
> I'm a huge Cheese fan so this is a very exciting surprise.
> Thank you for the heads up, Don Beta.


every Relic pack has a random 3pack freebie inside the pack

I got the Potent Punch(Purple Punch x Consumption) 3 times.I also got the Sister Cheese and Sour Grapefruit Diesel

I kept buying packs trying to get the MTF x Ms Universe freebie but i never got it

Hopefully he releases that cross someday


----------



## Robar (May 7, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Yea it's a good resource for sorting through genetics... unfortunately I don't think many breeders use it much, the info is a bit old


I wish more would. I use it as my go-to for the most accurate strain info easily found.


----------



## Robar (May 7, 2020)

I found this over on the Swami thread. I'm pretty sure this is what AK is referencing when he talks about NL5/Haze and it's reputation. Not sure which issue, but I know this is from an 80's seed catalog.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 7, 2020)

Robar said:


> I found this over on the Swami thread. I'm pretty sure this is what AK is referencing when he talks about NL5/Haze and it's reputation. Not sure which issue, but I know this is from an 80's seed catalog.View attachment 4557804


Bingo!


----------



## klyphman (May 7, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> *.... but not all, of my AKBB collection! (gonna need a separate lockbox JUST for Ak Bean Brains soon!! Lol)
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557780*


Amazing collection. 

I see the NL1 x Big Skunk/NL1 is opened. I've got a few of these just started. Do you remember much about the grow and/or smoke?

If not, I get it. With a collection like that, I imagine you've got many grows under the belt to pull memories/info from.

The Beatrix Choice project is exciting. Keep us posted.


----------



## Robar (May 7, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Amazing collection.
> 
> I see the NL1 x Big Skunk/NL1 is opened. I've got a few of these just started. Do you remember much about the grow and/or smoke?
> 
> ...


X2 I have the NL1 x Big Skunk/NL1 as well. Would be interested in any info. Thanks


----------



## Kndreyn (May 7, 2020)

I've been considering my options for running the Darian Gap and Consumption. I'm switching my whole system when the TK NL5 Haze are done in the next week or so. I've been growing in Promix for a long time and using T5s for veg and 1000 watt HPS for flowering. I'm wanting to down size and switch to hydro. So I got a 315 CMH and pulled a Rainforest and flood&drain system out of storage and plan to use those for the Darian Gap and Consumption. I remember years ago people talking about starting sativas under 12/12 to help control the height. But I'm concerned that not allowing them to mature before switching to 12/12 might affect the potency. Any of you folks have any experience with this way of growing sativas?


----------



## Robar (May 7, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I've been considering my options for running the Darian Gap and Consumption. I'm switching my whole system when the TK NL5 Haze are done in the next week or so. I've been growing in Promix for a long time and using T5s for veg and 1000 watt HPS for flowering. I'm wanting to down size and switch to hydro. So I got a 315 CMH and pulled a Rainforest and flood&drain system out of storage and plan to use those for the Darian Gap and Consumption. I remember years ago people talking about starting sativas under 12/12 to help control the height. But I'm concerned that not allowing them to mature before switching to 12/12 might affect the potency. Any of you folks have any experience with this way of growing sativas?


I mostly grow inside and prefer sativa crosses. I took the Rev's advise and flower clones. That way they are mature in age and you can flip the switch when they are short. Then train, train, train and remember sometimes true love takes a firm hand and its damned hard to break the spirit of a healthy sativa.

When popping fresh seeds to take a look I tend to top early and work real hard to keep them down.

Something I've seen and wanted to try was top the plant leaving 2 healthy branches. Put in a tomato cage and wrap them vine like around and around the outside of the cage keeping height bearable. I think coots illustrated this years back and I'm pretty sure I read gas describe a similar concept over in the swami thread.

I gown in soil and you're talking about dusting off you hydro but the concept is the same.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 7, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I've been considering my options for running the Darian Gap and Consumption. I'm switching my whole system when the TK NL5 Haze are done in the next week or so. I've been growing in Promix for a long time and using T5s for veg and 1000 watt HPS for flowering. I'm wanting to down size and switch to hydro. So I got a 315 CMH and pulled a Rainforest and flood&drain system out of storage and plan to use those for the Darian Gap and Consumption. I remember years ago people talking about starting sativas under 12/12 to help control the height. But I'm concerned that not allowing them to mature before switching to 12/12 might affect the potency. Any of you folks have any experience with this way of growing sativas?


I don't think potency is affected, but that's just my opinion.

People like myself turn sativas early to control the finished height.
When I turn a sativa just after the seedling stage, I can usually expect a strech from 8 inches to about 6 feet.
Indoors sativas grow into a mess if you veg them too long and start requiring side lighting to help light up the tree.


----------



## Kndreyn (May 7, 2020)

Robar said:


> I mostly grow inside and prefer sativa crosses. I took the Rev's advise and flower clones. That way they are mature in age and you can flip the switch when they are short. Then train, train, train and remember sometimes true love takes a firm hand and its damned hard to break the spirit of a healthy sativa.
> 
> When popping fresh seeds to take a look I tend to top early and work real hard to keep them down.
> 
> ...


I'm also going to avoid keeping clones for awhile. I've been battling powdery mildew for a couple of years now, so I'm looking for a fresh start. I'll be sanitizing my grow rooms, and start up with brand new everything, just to see if I can get rid of the PM. I've tried everything. My environment is pretty well maintained, but this strain of PM just will not give up. I think I introduced it a couple of years ago when I acquired an old clone from a friend. I've had PM a few times over the years and never had much trouble getting rid of it. This one has been a read demon. That's why I'm making such a drastic change right now.

Your comment about using the tomato cages make me think back many years ago when I grew some Neville's haze. I think I let it flower for 120 days, and it was like a grape vine wrapped around everything I could attach it to hahaha...


----------



## Kndreyn (May 7, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I don't think potency is affected, but that's just my opinion.
> 
> People like myself turn sativas early to control the finished height.
> When I turn a sativa just after the seedling stage, I can usually expect a strech from 8 inches to about 6 feet.
> Indoors sativas grow into a mess if you veg them too long and start requiring side lighting to help light up the tree.


Yeah, I remember years ago when I first started growing, the people on the forums were saying you have to veg until the branches alternate before even taking cuttings or they wouldn't be as potent as if you let them mature. But reading the 12/12 from seed info on here, seems that old info was wrong. I don't know that I'll go 12/12 from seed. Maybe let them get a few nodes before flipping, but I'm going to try flipping them early just to keep things under control. It'll be a fun experiment.


----------



## Robar (May 7, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> Yeah, I remember years ago when I first started growing, the people on the forums were saying you have to veg until the branches alternate before even taking cuttings or they wouldn't be as potent as if you let them mature. But reading the 12/12 from seed info on here, seems that old info was wrong. I don't know that I'll got 12/12 from seed. Maybe let them get a few nodes before flipping, but I'm going to try flipping them early just to keep things under control. It'll be a fun experiment.





Kndreyn said:


> I'm also going to avoid keeping clones for awhile. I've been battling powdery mildew for a couple of years now, so I'm looking for a fresh start. I'll be sanitizing my grow rooms, and start up with brand new everything, just to see if I can get rid of the PM. I've tried everything. My environment is pretty well maintained, but this strain of PM just will not give up. I think I introduced it a couple of years ago when I acquired an old clone from a friend. I've had PM a few times over the years and never had much trouble getting rid of it. This one has been a read demon. That's why I'm making such a drastic change right now.
> 
> Your comment about using the tomato cages make me think back many years ago when I grew some Neville's haze. I think I let it flower for 120 days, and it was like a grape vine wrapped around everything I could attach it to hahaha...


Hey good luck on the experiment. Keep us posted on the grow as well as if you were finally able to eradicate the PM. Have a friend that got an old Hawaiian from an old friend of his and brought a nasty PM home to his grow with it. He ended up tearing down because of it but moved shortly after due to unrelated circumstances so we don't know if he got rid of it or not. Last summer sucked! he was fighting PM and I was battling the worst invasion of aphids I've ever seen or heard of.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 7, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> Yeah, I remember years ago when I first started growing, the people on the forums were saying you have to veg until the branches alternate before even taking cuttings or they wouldn't be as potent as if you let them mature. But reading the 12/12 from seed info on here, seems that old info was wrong. I don't know that I'll got 12/12 from seed. Maybe let them get a few nodes before flipping, but I'm going to try flipping them early just to keep things under control. It'll be a fun experiment.


I do it all the time and the worst that can happen is the seedling will continue to grow in veg for a bit and add a week or two to the final flowering time.


----------



## Kndreyn (May 7, 2020)

Robar said:


> Hey good luck on the experiment. Keep us posted on the grow as well as if you were finally able to eradicate the PM. Have a friend that got an old Hawaiian from an old friend of his and brought a nasty PM home to his grow with it. He ended up tearing down because of it but moved shortly after due to unrelated circumstances so we don't know if he got rid of it or not. Last summer sucked! he was fighting PM and I was battling the worst invasion of aphids I've ever seen or heard of.


I had the same issue last year! Aphids up the ying yang. I had aphids once back around 2000 and easily got rid of them, and I've had spider mites a few times and easily dealt with them. But those aphids last year were a bugger!


----------



## klyphman (May 7, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I had the same issue last year! Aphids up the ying yang. I had aphids once back around 2000 and easily got rid of them, and I've had spider mites a few times and easily dealt with them. But those aphids last year were a bugger!


Are you talking aphids inside or out?

I also had crazy aphids last year (outdoors). Bought some ladybugs and re-located every daddy-long-leg I could find to my plants. It took a week or two, but soon all the aphids were gone and my plants were crawling with ladybugs in all phases of their life cycle. Daddy long legs everywhere and even some parasitic wasps joined the party.

Cool to see natural solutions instead of chemicals. Fingers crossed this year.


----------



## oswizzle (May 7, 2020)

root aphids are hitting alot of big outdoor grows in Cali this year.... the whole state ...


----------



## Robar (May 7, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I had the same issue last year! Aphids up the ying yang. I had aphids once back around 2000 and easily got rid of them, and I've had spider mites a few times and easily dealt with them. But those aphids last year were a bugger!


YES! Around here you couldn't even find neem oil or anything else safe to use the shelves were bare. I lost two runs of the same strain to those damned pests before chopping and using pyrethrins and thoroughly cleaning my tents and room. I didnt flower anything again until after we had a couple hard frosts. Oddly enough my outdoor plants did pretty well no worse bug issues than normal but Black Poison Skunk I was running indoors called the aphids like a siren


----------



## Robar (May 7, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Are you talking aphids inside or out?
> 
> I also had crazy aphids last year (outdoors). Bought some ladybugs and re-located every daddy-long-leg I could find to my plants. It took a week or two, but soon all the aphids were gone and my plants were crawling with ladybugs in all phases of their life cycle. Daddy long legs everywhere and even some parasitic wasps joined the party.
> 
> Cool to see natural solutions instead of chemicals. Fingers crossed this year.


Inside I had it worse couldn't get lady bugs local at the time. Outdoor plants had a few but nothing destructive I had an alright outdoor year last year which for my area is real good because we get late rain that rots the hell outa my buds most years so pretty much gave up most of my outdoor growing until I get back out where I can run a hoop or green house.


----------



## Kndreyn (May 7, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Are you talking aphids inside or out?
> 
> I also had crazy aphids last year (outdoors). Bought some ladybugs and re-located every daddy-long-leg I could find to my plants. It took a week or two, but soon all the aphids were gone and my plants were crawling with ladybugs in all phases of their life cycle. Daddy long legs everywhere and even some parasitic wasps joined the party.
> 
> Cool to see natural solutions instead of chemicals. Fingers crossed this year.


I had them inside. I know it's probably not popular, but I used Avid to get rid of them. I've been using that for spider mites for about 20 years now. Luckily I'm usually able to spot pests early and spray just the plants affected without having to spray everything.


----------



## klyphman (May 11, 2020)

Bumping this thread with a short (not very exciting) update on my AKBB grow. NL1 x Big Skunk/NL1 (anyone grow these out yet?)

3 of 3 popped, but 1 seedling barely made it above ground before giving up. The other two are looking nice and are starting their second set of true leaves. Watching the weather and will probably get them in the ground at the end of the week.

Soaked 2 more, but 1 has turned dark brown/black and hasn’t popped in 4 days. Not hopeful. The other one was started a few days later. Hasnt popped yet, but it is still early days. Fingers crossed.


@psychadelibud How are the Beatrix Choice progressing?


----------



## BDGrows (May 11, 2020)

Going to pop a TKNL5Haze x Black Dominia 5 (6) pack just to see what comes out of her...


----------



## Kndreyn (May 11, 2020)

There's a new drop of AK BB stuff at Labyrinth Seeds. I just ordered the Golden Showers, HCP V3 and the NL5Haze f4. http://labyrinthseedco.com/


----------



## Zipz55 (May 11, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> There's a new drop of AK BB stuff at Labyrinth Seeds. I just ordered the Golden Showers, HCP V3 and the NL5Haze f4. http://labyrinthseedco.com/


thanks for the heads up

I just ordered the Hawaiian Cat Pass V3 and NL5 Haze F4 directly from AKBB

he also has Purple Hindu Kush bx if anyone is interested


----------



## Bad Karma (May 11, 2020)

To whoever ordered these seeds during the 4/20 sale, but didn’t bother paying for them, thank you.
It’s rare that I get to swim through the wake of someone else’s mistake, and benefit from it, but here they are.

I’ll be using these Super Skunk BX in some future breeding projects that I have planned.
I’m excited to see what the results of crossing them to my cut of Grape Ape will be.
I also have some Jack Herer x Vortex seeds from Dominion that I’ll be crossing these to in hopes of recreating something similar to Jack Flash.

Now that I have the BX secured, I’ll probably be planting the Skunk #1 x Super Skunk pretty soon.

The Sunset Octane x TKNL5HAZE freebies sound really appealing, too.


----------



## Kndreyn (May 11, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> thanks for the heads up
> 
> I just ordered the Hawaiian Cat Pass V3 and NL5 Haze F4 directly from AKBB
> 
> he also has Purple Hindu Kush bx if anyone is interested


I was thinking of ordering direct from him, and might in the future. But the guy at Labyrinth, I found out, is from my area and we have some mutual friends. Small world we live in....


----------



## BDGrows (May 12, 2020)

Looks like 2 or 3 of the beans have cracked but aren't showing a tap root yet, so I'm going to give them all another 24hr and then plant em in solo cups. Decided I am going to flower out the whole pack and look for a new mother (possibly) as well as collecting some pollen from any stud males and hitting @Useful Seeds Chem D x Banana OG with em. Usefuls Chem D is super dank, the clones are reeking its that potent; now I figure 2 of AKBBs heaviest hitting strains crossed to that dankness is just going to produce some magic.


----------



## BDGrows (May 12, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> To whoever ordered these seeds during the 4/20 sale, but didn’t bother paying for them, thank you.
> It’s rare that I get to swim through the wake of someone else’s mistake, and benefit from it, but here they are.
> 
> I’ll be using these Super Skunk BX in some future breeding projects that I have planned.
> ...


If you ever plan to take that to a F2, keep me in mind! Nice score!


----------



## psychadelibud (May 12, 2020)

You guys are going to LOVE the new freebies given out with the Labyrinth drop!!!


----------



## psychadelibud (May 12, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> thanks for the heads up
> 
> I just ordered the Hawaiian Cat Pass V3 and NL5 Haze F4 directly from AKBB
> 
> he also has Purple Hindu Kush bx if anyone is interested


That purple hindu kush is one I would definitely not sleep on! Its fire...


----------



## psychadelibud (May 12, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Bumping this thread with a short (not very exciting) update on my AKBB grow. NL1 x Big Skunk/NL1 (anyone grow these out yet?)
> 
> 3 of 3 popped, but 1 seedling barely made it above ground before giving up. The other two are looking nice and are starting their second set of true leaves. Watching the weather and will probably get them in the ground at the end of the week.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I've been away from the forums for a couple of days working on my outdoor plots while we're in the middle of blackberry winter. Best time to get shit done.

I seen previously you asked about the NL1 x Big Skunk/NL1 and meant to answer you then. I have not grown it completely out yet but have it going right now atm. I will be flipping to flower in the next week and half or so. Need to get them out of the half gal coco containers tonight actually and start transplanting to the 3s...

They're super nice so far, nice funky stem rubs and the structure is great! They seem/look/feel like tanks, super hardy and old school.

I am really loving everything I am running right now and I feel like this will be the best grow I've had in years! Takes me back to old times and places...

The beatrix is doing great! I had a little hiccup with them at first and didnt think 3 of them would make it but they did! All 5 of mine are up, AK has successfully germed all of his also so far but his have not came up just yet.... Here is the beatrix as of yesterday.


Sorry about the awful lighting, those HPS throw them off severely.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 12, 2020)

I forgot to mention.... We have another we will be working on also that I got ahold of called M48. Akbb has already popped his M48. I have not, yet.

M48 is Super Sativa Seed Clubs South African Haze which was listed in the 1990 or 1991 seed catalogues, or both. I originally was told it was m39 (south african haze) but I knew that m39 was Skunk 1 x Basic 5. So I contacted my connect and explained it. Hes an elderly man and got confused, so he corrected it and looked at his package. I have pics of the original packaging he had sent to him from SSSC and they're 100% legit. He also has 4 of the original seeds still left in the package. They came in plain brown mailing envelopes written on the outside the with the #m-- that indicated the strain inside. This is going to be interesting. 

I know of no one else with either the beatrix nor the south african haze from sssc... and if so, I'd question the authenticity of it. The beatrix is very distinct and right off the bat you'll know it. The beatrix has very long petioles and the entire structure of the plant is just unique and looks like nothing else.

You can see in this old pic from the catalog the super long petioles...


----------



## mindriot (May 13, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> I forgot to mention.... We have another we will be working on also that I got ahold of called M48. Akbb has already popped his M48. I have not, yet.
> 
> M48 is Super Sativa Seed Clubs South African Haze which was listed in the 1990 or 1991 seed catalogues, or both. I originally was told it was m39 (south african haze) but I knew that m39 was Skunk 1 x Basic 5. So I contacted my connect and explained it. Hes an elderly man and got confused, so he corrected it and looked at his package. I have pics of the original packaging he had sent to him from SSSC and they're 100% legit. He also has 4 of the original seeds still left in the package. They came in plain brown mailing envelopes written on the outside the with the #m-- that indicated the strain inside. This is going to be interesting.
> 
> ...



Great to see these were viable! I assume you're going to open pollinate and bring these strains back to life?


----------



## klyphman (May 13, 2020)

All good things, thanks psychadelibud!


----------



## psychadelibud (May 13, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Great to see these were viable! I assume you're going to open pollinate and bring these strains back to life?


Yessir, that is my plan. I am going to open pollinate both the beatrix and the m48... I'm going to open pollinate ALL old and rare lines that I can, and preserve them in the freezer. One day I'll have a huge collection when the only thing in the World left over is, cookie gorilla cake gushers... smh.

I will probably produce some hybrids with them too.


----------



## Robar (May 13, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> I forgot to mention.... We have another we will be working on also that I got ahold of called M48. Akbb has already popped his M48. I have not, yet.
> 
> M48 is Super Sativa Seed Clubs South African Haze which was listed in the 1990 or 1991 seed catalogues, or both. I originally was told it was m39 (south african haze) but I knew that m39 was Skunk 1 x Basic 5. So I contacted my connect and explained it. Hes an elderly man and got confused, so he corrected it and looked at his package. I have pics of the original packaging he had sent to him from SSSC and they're 100% legit. He also has 4 of the original seeds still left in the package. They came in plain brown mailing envelopes written on the outside the with the #m-- that indicated the strain inside. This is going to be interesting.
> 
> ...


Never got to try it but I love to see thing coming back from the past. Interesting looking plant can't wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## Kndreyn (May 13, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> That purple hindu kush is one I would definitely not sleep on! Its fire...


Please STOP!!!! My wife is ready to kill me now haha!!!


----------



## Kndreyn (May 13, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Sorry about the awful lighting, those HPS throw them off severely.


I recently discovered that my mirrorless camera can successfully white balance for HPS lighting. My DSLR can't even come close.


----------



## Stink Floyd (May 13, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> *Ladies and gents.... the time has come! Soon the process will begin!
> 
> View attachment 4548311
> 
> ...


The Beatrix Choice that the guy with the bag on his head is holding, can be grown identically like that out of a 39oz coffee can. My buddy had several of those in his closet back in the 80's and was the most potent herb I have ever experienced. I have done everything mind-altering besides DMT and that stuff is in a class of its own. I am very excited to see this project come to fruition after searching for years. Best of luck to both of you, and keep us updated!


----------



## BDGrows (May 13, 2020)

Awesome, 100% germ rate!


They all went into their respective solo's for beginning growth stages; lets see how long it takes for em to break ground.


----------



## Kndreyn (May 13, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Awesome, 100% germ rate!
> View attachment 4564382
> 
> They all went into their respective solo's for beginning growth stages; lets see how long it takes for em to break ground.


I just transferred my Darian Gap and Consumption from 3 oz cups of perlite in to 3" net pots of hyrdoton in a rain forest. I'm trying a completely new type of grow, to me. I've been growing in Promix, drain to waste, for a long time. I'll be using the rain forest to get them started, then in to a flood and drain table. Trying to eliminate the mess I've been dealing with.


----------



## Robar (May 13, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Awesome, 100% germ rate!
> View attachment 4564382
> 
> They all went into their respective solo's for beginning growth stages; lets see how long it takes for em to break ground.


Nice! I'll be watching. Just found those same freebies when I was looking through my seeds this morning. I read/heard somewhere that the black dom back-cross is supposed to be right on point. If thats true then those should be straight up fire!


----------



## BDGrows (May 13, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I just transferred my Darian Gap and Consumption from 3 oz cups of perlite in to 3" net pots of hyrdoton in a rain forest. I'm trying a completely new type of grow, to me. I've been growing in Promix, drain to waste, for a long time. I'll be using the rain forest to get them started, then in to a flood and drain table. Trying to eliminate the mess I've been dealing with.


I found when I ran hydro that DtW was incredibly expensive and wasteful. I upgraded my system to a RTODS (Recirculating Top fed Organic Drip system) and haven't looked back. I get the yields hydro offers along with the quick growth rate and potency, but by going organic and basically making "liquid soil", I get the complex terp profiles and ease of use in the reservoir so I don't have to constantly monitor pH and whatnot (but this is due to the buffering capacity). 


Robar said:


> Nice! I'll be watching. Just found those same freebies when I was looking through my seeds this morning. I read/heard somewhere that the black dom back-cross is supposed to be right on point. If thats true then those should be straight up fire!


Yeah I am stoked on these ones. Ideally, I can find a nice mother to change up the wheelhouse a bit, but truthfully I'm most interested in finding a good male to get pollen from. Lately, though I've been popping these 6 pack freebies and I've been getting all females, so who knows.


----------



## HolyAngel (May 13, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> There's a new drop of AK BB stuff at Labyrinth Seeds. I just ordered the Golden Showers, HCP V3 and the NL5Haze f4. http://labyrinthseedco.com/


fck, now I have to convince myself not to go buy more seeds


----------



## Kndreyn (May 13, 2020)

HolyAngel said:


> fck, now I have to convince myself not to go buy more seeds


A guy gave me a whole shoe box of seeds he bought back in the early 2000s from the auctions at Heaven's Stairway. Sadly he didn't keep them properly so they're all dead. But just wanted to mention that this addiction to buying seeds is a real thing, and has been going around awhile haha...


----------



## Don_Sequitor (May 13, 2020)

How long has AKBeanBrains been growing? Was he an active member of web forum Overgrow?


----------



## Bakersfield (May 13, 2020)

Don_Sequitor said:


> How long has AKBeanBrains been growing? Was he an active member of web forum Overgrow?


I think he's been growing since the late 70's early 80's.
He did say on the Pot Cast that he had nothing to do with computers until a few years back, so I doubt he was a member there.


----------



## klyphman (May 14, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> Sadly he didn't keep them properly so they're all dead.


/Quick tangent.

I’m probably done germing until next May. Currently my seeds are triple bagged and in an air and light free container in the fridge. Should I be storing in the chest freezer instead and just removing the few seeds I need at a time?

/end tangent


----------



## HolyAngel (May 14, 2020)

klyphman said:


> /Quick tangent.
> 
> I’m probably done germing until next May. Currently my seeds are triple bagged and in an air and light free container in the fridge. Should I be storing in the chest freezer instead and just removing the few seeds I need at a time?
> 
> /end tangent


If you keep them in the fridge they should last years without much harm if you have to remove some or something for a bit.

If you keep them in the freezer, every time you defrost them and then refreeze them you're gonna lose some seeds. Definite loss of viability. But the seeds will last a decade or more in the freezer.

So really its up to how long you need to keep them around before germinating.


----------



## BDGrows (May 14, 2020)

klyphman said:


> /Quick tangent.
> 
> I’m probably done germing until next May. Currently my seeds are triple bagged and in an air and light free container in the fridge. Should I be storing in the chest freezer instead and just removing the few seeds I need at a time?
> 
> /end tangent





HolyAngel said:


> If you keep them in the fridge they should last years without much harm if you have to remove some or something for a bit.
> 
> If you keep them in the freezer, every time you defrost them and then refreeze them you're gonna lose some seeds. Definite loss of viability. But the seeds will last a decade or more in the freezer.
> 
> So really its up to how long you need to keep them around before germinating.


The fridge works great for preserving beans for ~ 3 - 5 years I've found. Whereas if you freeze them then you can get anywhere from 10 - 30+ (I think AKBB said he has beans from the 80s that are still popping he's kept in his deep freeze). What I like to do is put them in a plastic baggie, then in a glass jar with a color indicating desiccant and throw em in the freezer. As long as you don't continually defrost and freeze them you should be ok, but as @HolyAngel mentioned; the more cycles you do this, the lower % of viable seeds you'll have. I have heard of old heads transporting beans that've been thawed and refrozen a few times and they still get good numbers though. But opening the freezer or pulling out a jar to remove a seed pack doesn't cause harm to any of em so you should be good. I remember the first time I froze my collection I nearly shit cause when I germed some of my seeds later on they "took longer" than expected so I thought when I froze them I killed all of my stock. Alas no, and I've been freezing them ever since. 

- BD


----------



## klyphman (May 14, 2020)

Thanks HolyAngel and BDGrow. Very helpful. Cheers.


----------



## unfiltered (May 14, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> The haziest is Consumption by a mile... If you want the most potent face fucking, head twisting tknl5haze version go with Consumption. I am sure that between tknl5haze (tk dom) and tknl5haze (NL dom) that the TK dom would most certainly lean harder towards the haze. TK does not come out in most crosses as strongly as compared to the NL#1... and the NL is more indica dominant anyway when compared to the TK.
> 
> But if you want that hard haze face ripping shit that people will accuse you of being laced, go with Consumption. Or better yet in my opinion, I'd go with the CG/PR x tknl5haze... AKBB told me himself that the CG/PR x tknl5haze was extremely potent and not for the faint of heart.. He said it was very paranoia inducing, hardcore head raping high that would cause some to panic and rush to the nearest ER...
> 
> ...


@psychadelibud Thank you for the info, but have you or anyone actually grown and done a proper smoke report of the Consumption, TK NL5 Haze, and CG/PR x TKNL5HAZE?

I don't mean to rain on people's parade, but I don't see much smoke reports on here but a lot of speculation and excitement. And yes, I listened to that PotCast and it sounded great, but I want to see actual results from growers like you and me.

Usually for sativa with trippy/psychedlic/soaring/energy/creative effect, I go with SnowHigh and Ace Seeds as they have a crap load of pure landrace crosses without any indica or skunk pollution. And if you go to Ace Seed forum on IC, you'd see a lot of actual grow and smoke reports attesting to their great pure genetics.


----------



## Kndreyn (May 14, 2020)

unfiltered said:


> @psychadelibud Thank you for the info, but have you or anyone actually grown and done a proper smoke report of the Consumption, TK NL5 Haze, and CG/PR x TKNL5HAZE?
> 
> I don't mean to rain on people's parade, but I don't see much smoke reports on here but a lot of speculation and excitement. And yes, I listened to that PotCast and it sounded great, but I want to see actual results from growers like you and me.
> 
> Usually for sativa with trippy/psychedlic/soaring/energy/creative effect, I go with SnowHigh and Ace Seeds as they have a crap load of pure landrace crosses without any indica or skunk pollution. And if you go to Ace Seed forum on IC, you'd see a lot of actual grow and smoke reports attesting to their great pure genetics.


Yeah I'd like to see some actual smoke reports. I'm pretty well invested based on the hype. I have some TK NL5 Haze just finishing up. I can say that they're not going to be much in the yield department. I snipped a couple of small buds a week or so ago and dried them on top of the ballast. So far the potency seems ok. Nice hair tingling buzz that seems to last quite awhile. They're at 60 days now and look to need a couple more weeks. I just started some Consumption and CG/PR x TKNL5HAZE. I'm not much on writing up fancy grow reports but I'll certainly give my thoughts on each as they progress,.


----------



## Don beta (May 14, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> Yeah I'd like to see some actual smoke reports. I'm pretty well invested based on the hype. I have some TK NL5 Haze just finishing up. I can say that they're not going to be much in the yield department. I snipped a couple of small buds a week or so ago and dried them on top of the ballast. So far the potency seems ok. Nice hair tingling buzz that seems to last quite awhile. They're at 60 days now and look to need a couple more weeks. I just started some Consumption and CG/PR x TKNL5HAZE. I'm not much on writing up fancy grow reports but I'll certainly give my thoughts on each as they progress,.


I’ve got 7 tknl5 hazes about 4 weeks in, all stacking up nicely and all look to be really good yielders. Extremely loud smell on all of them already. 3 stretched nicely into a haze dom structure and two of those have a main cola setting up about the length of my elbow to the tips of my fingers. Fuckers are going for it. Smoke report would be nice


----------



## Kndreyn (May 14, 2020)

Don beta said:


> I’ve got 7 tknl5 hazes about 4 weeks in, all stacking up nicely and all look to be really good yielders. Extremely loud smell on all of them already. 3 stretched nicely into a haze dom structure and two of those have a main cola setting up about the length of my elbow to the tips of my fingers. Fuckers are going for it. Smoke report would be nice


That's really interesting since mine have hardly any odor at all. A slight lemon smell and that's it. My last grow my scrubber couldn't keep up with the odor, but this one I haven't even turned it on. They've got a haze look to them and are putting on some resin, but not really putting much weight on and very low odor. Weird....


----------



## psychadelibud (May 14, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> That's really interesting since mine have hardly any odor at all. A slight lemon smell and that's it. My last grow my scrubber couldn't keep up with the odor, but this one I haven't even turned it on. They've got a haze look to them and are putting on some resin, but not really putting much weight on and very low odor. Weird....


Sounds like you either got a not so good pheno or maybe some growing mistake along the way. But I dont know, do you have photos? Would love to see it!


----------



## psychadelibud (May 14, 2020)

unfiltered said:


> @psychadelibud Thank you for the info, but have you or anyone actually grown and done a proper smoke report of the Consumption, TK NL5 Haze, and CG/PR x TKNL5HAZE?
> 
> I don't mean to rain on people's parade, but I don't see much smoke reports on here but a lot of speculation and excitement. And yes, I listened to that PotCast and it sounded great, but I want to see actual results from growers like you and me.
> 
> Usually for sativa with trippy/psychedlic/soaring/energy/creative effect, I go with SnowHigh and Ace Seeds as they have a crap load of pure landrace crosses without any indica or skunk pollution. And if you go to Ace Seed forum on IC, you'd see a lot of actual grow and smoke reports attesting to their great pure genetics.


No I've not flowered anything out yet nor have I smoked anything from AKBB... But I can tell you I have seen more than enough smoke reports on insta and so many people after trying tknl5haze get their minds blown... AKBB is not like 98% of most other breeders, hes not out there trying to advertise anything at all. He tells it like it is and keeps advertising to the minimum... I can guarantee you one thing, he is the best man I have EVER met in the breeding and even cannabis industry by far. He has sent me countless packs of seeds, will gift me any clone I want and communication is every single day... He is a good friend! And he was this way before I even mentioned collaborating the Beatrix and m48. I'm pretty sure @Bakersfield has finished and grown out some of his stuff and said the tknl5haze was very potent... it was either him or someone else a few pages back.

So to answer your question, yes I absolutely do believe AKBBs claims... like I said, there is countless reports on insta and more grows than you could imagine. 

Either way.... we will find out soon enough, I have a grow room full of 90% AKBB and outdoors is also about 90% AKBB... I would not waste my time with the genetics if I knew they were bunk or didn't live up to what they are supposed to be. I can say that absolutely everything i have from him is extremely vigorous and very uniform. Stem rubs are all oily and reek of terps!


----------



## psychadelibud (May 14, 2020)

@Kndreyn also, all the grows I've seen on insta the tknl5haze is a very very heavy yielding plant. Nl5haze in general will give you arm length buds, all over the place! One of the heaviest yielding plants I've ever grown was a nl5haze... what is your setup like and do you have more than just one to judge by??


----------



## psychadelibud (May 14, 2020)

I'll make sure and fill this thread with pages and pages with results of all his gear I grow out... Detailed smoke reports etc... I think that will help people feel more confident and comfortable with his genetics. Never heard not one single bad thing about him or his gear... I communicate with a ton of breeders on insta and they all say the same thing, coolest legit cat in the industry!


----------



## psychadelibud (May 14, 2020)

Don beta said:


> I’ve got 7 tknl5 hazes about 4 weeks in, all stacking up nicely and all look to be really good yielders. Extremely loud smell on all of them already. 3 stretched nicely into a haze dom structure and two of those have a main cola setting up about the length of my elbow to the tips of my fingers. Fuckers are going for it. Smoke report would be nice


Hell yeah brother! Will you post pics??? I wanna see


----------



## psychadelibud (May 14, 2020)

unfiltered said:


> Usually for sativa with trippy/psychedlic/soaring/energy/creative effect, I go with SnowHigh and Ace Seeds as they have a crap load of pure landrace crosses without any indica or skunk pollution. And if you go to Ace Seed forum on IC, you'd see a lot of actual grow and smoke reports attesting to their great pure genetics.



ACE seeds have been in the industry for a long time compared to AKBB... I think AKBBs popularity just started after his potcast... Hint the reason why you dont see much, yet. But like I said insta is full of reports and pics! Ace advertises quiet a lot too, more people have been growing there stuff for far far longer. I was growing out aces gear back 7-8 years ago, akbb is really fresh.


----------



## Don beta (May 14, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> That's really interesting since mine have hardly any odor at all. A slight lemon smell and that's it. My last grow my scrubber couldn't keep up with the odor, but this one I haven't even turned it on. They've got a haze look to them and are putting on some resin, but not really putting much weight on and very low odor. Weird....


It is. All 7 I have smell very strong. Haze learners reek like a lime pine hazy smell with some earth. The shorter phenos that I assume are more tk/nl structures smell like an astringent tk funk, one that smells like a sweet(like a daylily) metallic earthiness. They all reek and it’s not even halfway done.


----------



## Don beta (May 14, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Hell yeah brother! Will you post pics??? I wanna see


I’ll post some tomorrow


----------



## mindriot (May 14, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> I'll make sure and fill this thread with pages and pages with results of all his gear I grow out... Detailed smoke reports etc... I think that will help people feel more confident and comfortable with his genetics. Never heard not one single bad thing about him or his gear... I communicate with a ton of breeders on insta and they all say the same thing, coolest legit cat in the industry!


 I'll second this. I've grown a bunch of his gear already (Hawaiian Catpiss, GSC x MAC, Moonshine Haze x NL5, Stardawg/NL1 x SS, Skunk Qabbage x Mimosa) all are top notch. A lot of his genetics are decades old and he does a great job selecting parents as I haven't had a dud pheno of anything yet. He communicates and answers any questions on IG, as well as shows his breeding males.


----------



## bookwarm (May 14, 2020)

unfiltered said:


> @psychadelibud Thank you for the info, but have you or anyone actually grown and done a proper smoke report of the Consumption, TK NL5 Haze, and CG/PR x TKNL5HAZE?
> 
> I don't mean to rain on people's parade, but I don't see much smoke reports on here but a lot of speculation and excitement. And yes, I listened to that PotCast and it sounded great, but I want to see actual results from growers like you and me.
> 
> Usually for sativa with trippy/psychedlic/soaring/energy/creative effect, I go with SnowHigh and Ace Seeds as they have a crap load of pure landrace crosses without any indica or skunk pollution. And if you go to Ace Seed forum on IC, you'd see a lot of actual grow and smoke reports attesting to their great pure genetics.


About fucking time someone said something. I've been watching this thread for a while and had to jump in to agree with you. Almost the entire thing thus far has been psychadelibud serving as a one-man cheer squad, telling everybody how great beanbrains' gear is without a single grow report or smoke report to back any of it up. There may be some stuff on IG, but IG is full of idiots who say everything is fire. I've seen many digitally enhanced and edited pictures of plants that don't really even exist, and there are always people saying that it is fire. As for bean brains being the most honest person psychadelibud has ever met, that is a really dumb thing to say. There are many breeders who are just as honest if not more so. First bean brains hypes up tknl5haze on a potcast, then he sells varying filion generation, then it turns out if you want the good stuff, you have to get the breeder pack that is only available through him directly, then it turns out he wasn't even talking about tknl5haze, but Waco. He also supposedly gave psychadelibud cgpr x tknl5haze as a "tester" but is selling it before he can even grow it to "test". This mother fucker is either a shitty business man, or he is shifty as hell. Here people are spending who knows how much money based on second hand information with no evidence to back up anything. He may be new, but that is all the reason to be skeptical and not buy into stuff that nobody has grown. Oh, and another thing, he misspelled *Darién Gap*.


----------



## mindriot (May 15, 2020)

bookwarm said:


> About fucking time someone said something. I've been watching this thread for a while and had to jump in to agree with you. Almost the entire thing thus far has been psychadelibud serving as a one-man cheer squad, telling everybody how great beanbrains' gear is without a single grow report or smoke report to back any of it up. There may be some stuff on IG, but IG is full of idiots who say everything is fire. I've seen many digitally enhanced and edited pictures of plants that don't really even exist, and there are always people saying that it is fire. As for bean brains being the most honest person psychadelibud has ever met, that is a really dumb thing to say. There are many breeders who are just as honest if not more so. First bean brains hypes up tknl5haze on a potcast, then he sells varying filion generation, then it turns out if you want the good stuff, you have to get the breeder pack that is only available through him directly, then it turns out he wasn't even talking about tknl5haze, but Waco. He also supposedly gave psychadelibud cgpr x tknl5haze as a "tester" but is selling it before he can even grow it to "test". This mother fucker is either a shitty business man, or he is shifty as hell. Here people are spending who knows how much money based on second hand information with no evidence to back up anything. He may be new, but that is all the reason to be skeptical and not buy into stuff that nobody has grown. Oh, and another thing, he misspelled *Darién Gap*.


 I'm sorry a full detailed smoke report isn't available for you here yet. If doing your own research into his genetics you can't find a reason to buy any of his gear, I don't think he will be offended. His stuff sells fast without the reports and hype.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 15, 2020)

bookwarm said:


> About fucking time someone said something. I've been watching this thread for a while and had to jump in to agree with you. Almost the entire thing thus far has been psychadelibud serving as a one-man cheer squad, telling everybody how great beanbrains' gear is without a single grow report or smoke report to back any of it up. There may be some stuff on IG, but IG is full of idiots who say everything is fire. I've seen many digitally enhanced and edited pictures of plants that don't really even exist, and there are always people saying that it is fire. As for bean brains being the most honest person psychadelibud has ever met, that is a really dumb thing to say. There are many breeders who are just as honest if not more so. First bean brains hypes up tknl5haze on a potcast, then he sells varying filion generation, then it turns out if you want the good stuff, you have to get the breeder pack that is only available through him directly, then it turns out he wasn't even talking about tknl5haze, but Waco. He also supposedly gave psychadelibud cgpr x tknl5haze as a "tester" but is selling it before he can even grow it to "test". This mother fucker is either a shitty business man, or he is shifty as hell. Here people are spending who knows how much money based on second hand information with no evidence to back up anything. He may be new, but that is all the reason to be skeptical and not buy into stuff that nobody has grown. Oh, and another thing, he misspelled *Darién Gap*.


Nobody here gives a flying fuck what you have to say - Mr 1st post man. 
Kick rocks douche canoe.


----------



## Kndreyn (May 15, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> @Kndreyn also, all the grows I've seen on insta the tknl5haze is a very very heavy yielding plant. Nl5haze in general will give you arm length buds, all over the place! One of the heaviest yielding plants I've ever grown was a nl5haze... what is your setup like and do you have more than just one to judge by??


I'm running in Promix using Jack's nutrients. Same as I've been using since 2000. Well it's changed a bit. Back then in was Peter's 10-50-10 and now it's Jack's 10-20-30. I vegged them under a 315 CMH then under a 1000 watt HPS for flowering. Pumping lots of fresh are in to the room. Humidity stays between 40 and 50. Temps around 75° during lights on, and around 65 - 70° during dark. To be fair, I've been battling PM through the whole grow. Worse case of it I've ever had, so that could be a factor. I gotta say, the early samples are very VERY potent. I just did a run of Dominion stuff and none of it was as potent as this. The only thing I have as good as this is Cannarado's Birthday Funk. And I think the TKNL5Haze lasts longer and has more of a head tingling buzz. I like it a lot!


----------



## psychadelibud (May 15, 2020)

bookwarm said:


> About fucking time someone said something. I've been watching this thread for a while and had to jump in to agree with you. Almost the entire thing thus far has been psychadelibud serving as a one-man cheer squad, telling everybody how great beanbrains' gear is without a single grow report or smoke report to back any of it up. There may be some stuff on IG, but IG is full of idiots who say everything is fire. I've seen many digitally enhanced and edited pictures of plants that don't really even exist, and there are always people saying that it is fire. As for bean brains being the most honest person psychadelibud has ever met, that is a really dumb thing to say. There are many breeders who are just as honest if not more so. First bean brains hypes up tknl5haze on a potcast, then he sells varying filion generation, then it turns out if you want the good stuff, you have to get the breeder pack that is only available through him directly, then it turns out he wasn't even talking about tknl5haze, but Waco. He also supposedly gave psychadelibud cgpr x tknl5haze as a "tester" but is selling it before he can even grow it to "test". This mother fucker is either a shitty business man, or he is shifty as hell. Here people are spending who knows how much money based on second hand information with no evidence to back up anything. He may be new, but that is all the reason to be skeptical and not buy into stuff that nobody has grown. Oh, and another thing, he misspelled *Darién Gap*.


If you think so shitty of him then by all means, why even be here??? 99% of what you just said is complete bullshit. Imo you are probably some jealous fuck of a shit "chucker" that calls yourself a "breeder", that's pissed off because AKBB is reaping all of your sales on your "elite" s1 and poly hybrid cake n cookie crosses.... Gtf out of here with that shit! If anything, you should have some hardcore fucking respect for a man that is bringing all of these old genetics back to the people. The shit that started this entire industry and got us where we are today.

Go crawl back up inside of your mothers whore hole where you came from you fucking troll. Anyone here that agrees with you should do the same! There is a reason AKBB is respected so highly in the breeding World and has collaborated with people like relic/dynasty, mr. Bob hemphill etc... Did you know that he donated and contributed $20,000 worth of genetics to the "Canndor" herbarium? How many other breeders do you know that's done such a thing? I'm not saying he is the ONLY great breeder/person out there... I am saying however that he is among the greatest and I respect a lot of fucking breeders.

You obviously know nothing about the man and you should get the fuck off this thread. Shows how fucking stupid you are for following a thread that you have no interest in, a breeder you despise so much... Guess it was worth reading huh? Shit bag.





We all knew this was coming.... The trolls, the haters, the jealousy, and the list goes on.... Coming out of the woodworks boys!


----------



## psychadelibud (May 15, 2020)

mindriot said:


> I'm sorry a full detailed smoke report isn't available for you here yet. If doing your own research into his genetics you can't find a reason to buy any of his gear, I don't think he will be offended. His stuff sells fast without the reports and hype.


You're so right... He gives less than a fuck what douche bags like that dude thinks. He definitely would not be offended, at all.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 15, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I'm running in Promix using Jack's nutrients. Same as I've been using since 2000. Well it's changed a bit. Back then in was Peter's 10-50-10 and now it's Jack's 10-20-30. I vegged them under a 315 CML then under a 1000 watt HPS for flowering. Pumping lots of fresh are in to the room. Humidity stays between 40 and 50. Temps around 75° during lights on, and around 65 - 70° during dark. To be fair, I've been battling PM through the whole grow. Worse case of it I've ever had, so that could be a factor. I gotta say, the early samples are very VERY potent. I just did a run of Dominion stuff and none of it was as potent as this. The only thing I have as good as this is Cannarado's Birthday Funk. And I think the TKNL5Haze lasts longer and has more of a head tingling buzz. I like it a lot!


Sounds like your grow is set up just right and your pretty much dialed in! This is really good to hear... I hope that it turns out great in the end and I'm sure if it's already this potent it's going to be insane by the time its finished and cured. I personally am the type that never waits on a cure. I can judge a plants potency within a week of it finishing, simply by chopping a small bud and drying it in 2 days... or less and throwing it in my pipe and smoking it up. No need to wait for a proper dry, cure and all that imo. 

Keep us updated!


----------



## psychadelibud (May 15, 2020)

Now..... Since bitch boy has crawled back up inside of his mothers whore hole and is playing "who's the daddy?" for a bit while, let's get back to business here...  


I've been really busy! You guys that are following my thread I linked recently, I apologize for the lack of updates. This is the busiest time of year for me mainly due to an indoor reset, selecting new outdoor plots, etc has really been eating up my time. 

Currently, this is what I am doing and looking like I wont hit the bed till after daylight. Anyone curious about AKBB and his genetics will soon find out, I have a huge variety to search thru...


----------



## Bakersfield (May 15, 2020)

I grow a lot of weed and have grown out many high dollar packs from the hype breeders. 
I've only grown out 1 pack of Ak Beanbrains gear and it was right up there with the best out there. 

I'm currently testing some gear for him and I gave him my big bad bitch pheno of the Tk/NL5Haze F2, that I grew a couple months ago, for him to try out.
He gave me the Americanna.

So all I have to show is 3 plants from 10 seeds of Tk/NL5Haze F2's that were given to me after I purchased a few packs.
2 were Northern Lights leaners in my opinion and 1 was more haze, but nothing like an old school NL5xHaze. 
No big fluffy Haze buds, but thick and solid.
There's definately been some breeding and in a good way for me.
He's not the guy your going to be expecting landrace or heirloom Sativas from.
All 3 Tk/NL5Haze I grew, carried the trademark Og reek up front, from the Triangle Kush, but the Haze leaner had those Jack terps hiding behind the kush, while the other 2 had that sweet NL bubblegummy Afghan hiding inside.

I've already posted these, but I guess I'll do it again, just in case somebody might get the impression that no one has posted pictures or given a smoke report.

Tk/NL5xHaze F2



Oh and BTW it was all good a real 5 fingered crowd pleaser.
There was no loss of bowel control, no seizures were observed, nobody was sent to the hospital with a panick attack and nobody thought they dropped acid.
Just lots of grins, deep thought and pizza.


----------



## HamNEggs (May 15, 2020)

Well I am gonna keep things on the civil tip. I won't pass any fair judgement on anything till I blast into space. Here is my consumption F2. She has a ways to go as I am feeling there is at least a few weeks left. Right now its about 60 days from flip. Not the frostiest but it stinks like cheese and sugar, sort of like asian pears.


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 15, 2020)

bookwarm said:


> About fucking time someone said something. I've been watching this thread for a while and had to jump in to agree with you. Almost the entire thing thus far has been psychadelibud serving as a one-man cheer squad, telling everybody how great beanbrains' gear is without a single grow report or smoke report to back any of it up. There may be some stuff on IG, but IG is full of idiots who say everything is fire. I've seen many digitally enhanced and edited pictures of plants that don't really even exist, and there are always people saying that it is fire. As for bean brains being the most honest person psychadelibud has ever met, that is a really dumb thing to say. There are many breeders who are just as honest if not more so. First bean brains hypes up tknl5haze on a potcast, then he sells varying filion generation, then it turns out if you want the good stuff, you have to get the breeder pack that is only available through him directly, then it turns out he wasn't even talking about tknl5haze, but Waco. He also supposedly gave psychadelibud cgpr x tknl5haze as a "tester" but is selling it before he can even grow it to "test". This mother fucker is either a shitty business man, or he is shifty as hell. Here people are spending who knows how much money based on second hand information with no evidence to back up anything. He may be new, but that is all the reason to be skeptical and not buy into stuff that nobody has grown. Oh, and another thing, he misspelled *Darién Gap*.


I personally don’t have a problem w/this post . You call it like you see it !! I will pull the value from your words or flush the bullshit . We can’t all be friends but the tie/path that binds is clearly the same .

Edit : But I sure fucking hope it’s not a spelling contest for us AARP motherfuckers . Most times it takes half a day to remember who and where the fuck I am ,but that’s on me .


----------



## Kndreyn (May 15, 2020)

Well I'm pretty certain my PM issue I've been battling had some affect on the yield. I've never seen anything like it. Nothing I've tried has even slowed it down. Like I say, I took some early samples a week or so ago. I had some last night and it kicked my ass. Great weed....


----------



## BDGrows (May 15, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> Well I'm pretty certain my PM issue I've been battling had some affect on the yield. I've never seen anything like it. Nothing I've tried has even slowed it down. Like I say, I took some early samples a week or so ago. I had some last night and it kicked my ass. Great weed....


if you have PM you need to sanitize and then sterilize your tent to get rid of it or else you won't; those spores are prolific as fuck.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 15, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> if you have PM you need to sanitize and then sterilize your tent to get rid of it or else you won't; those spores are prolific as fuck.


I've never had to deal with PM.
If you keep your humidity low will it even grow?


----------



## BDGrows (May 15, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I've never had to deal with PM.
> If you keep your humidity low will it even grow?


Yes. PM is a show stopper and id say 1000x worse than spider mites for a comparison of pests. Spider mites you can get rid of and still harvest if you do it right. PM, you have to start cutting sections of the plant off and praying the spores didn't circulate throughout your whole tent. But any time and every time someone mentions it, I always recommend after their current grow to stop production, and just clean / sterilize the hell out of their tent before they start again or else the probability of it coming back is exponential.


----------



## teddy bonkers (May 15, 2020)

Ok guys, I have been lurking this thread for awhile. I know this is my first post, but believe me when I say, I have been on these forums longer then most of you combined. I won't elaborate any farther, not why I came here. So, I bought some akbb gear. I currently have a nl5 nl1/nl1 bx about 3 weeks into flower. I have had 4 super skunk sprouted, 3 showed male flowers in veg. I think #4 is female. she will be going into flower any day now. I also have grown a male dtla/goji freebie from JBC that I chopped and have 2 new seedlings going of that. at 3 weeks in, the NL looks good. I had a friend back in the day that had the OG NL, I got him a clone from my sisters friend and he grew it for yrs. long before I grew and knew to keep a cut.
so I know what that stuff should be like. I'll post some pics and a smoke report as I go. I also will be working in the mtf freebies if these turn out good.


----------



## bookwarm (May 15, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> If you think so shitty of him then by all means, why even be here??? 99% of what you just said is complete bullshit. Imo you are probably some jealous fuck of a shit "chucker" that calls yourself a "breeder", that's pissed off because AKBB is reaping all of your sales on your "elite" s1 and poly hybrid cake n cookie crosses.... Gtf out of here with that shit! If anything, you should have some hardcore fucking respect for a man that is bringing all of these old genetics back to the people. The shit that started this entire industry and got us where we are today.
> 
> Go crawl back up inside of your mothers whore hole where you came from you fucking troll. Anyone here that agrees with you should do the same! There is a reason AKBB is respected so highly in the breeding World and has collaborated with people like relic/dynasty, mr. Bob hemphill etc... Did you know that he donated and contributed $20,000 worth of genetics to the "Canndor" herbarium? How many other breeders do you know that's done such a thing? I'm not saying he is the ONLY great breeder/person out there... I am saying however that he is among the greatest and I respect a lot of fucking breeders.
> 
> ...




Fuck you. I'm saying what it is, so that dumb pieces of shit like you don't sway people into spending their money on bullshit. Whether he has the goods or not, there is no way he is being the most honest breeder. You probably just got a few responses and now think he's your best buddy or something stupid like that. You probably also buy all the garbage rand paul and moscow mitch sell. Why don't you go back to IG, or better yet, go crawl back up beanbrains ass and eat up all his shit while you talk to god in spanish because of your overhyped cgpr strain, even if it isn't really that potent, you can continue to buy into your own lies about beanbrains' sure fire letdown garbage and play pretend, you self deluded redneck reject.


----------



## bookwarm (May 15, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Nobody here gives a flying fuck what you have to say - Mr 1st post man.
> Kick rocks douche canoe.



I don't give a damn about you or bean brains accepting me. No serious breeder or seller would ever hype stuff up like he does or sell different versions of that crap like he does. Whether or not it is good has nothing to do with it, the guy is sketchy at best. Unlike all you dumbasses who spend hundreds of dollars on something that has no real reviews, and who defend him to the death without even smoking any of his gear, many new buyers would like to know all the facts before making a purchase and not just the hype from his fanboys and questionable descriptions from the man himself. There is no way in hell some of his claims are anywhere near reality. Blackouts and talking to god in Spanish... lol... marijuana will never make you experience this level of psychosis unless you are younger than the age of 14 or are a total lightweight, and anybody who dives head in based on claims like that without having serious doubts is a fucking idiot. When all is said and done, if it doesn't live up to the hype, beanbrains will be seen as a fraud and all his followers will be seen as unreliable suck-ups. If it does live up to it, I will apologize in advance, but let's get some real results before saying the seeds are worth it or talking like the guy is the most honest and genuine breeder out there. That's just ridiculous. Hey, if I start selling some seeds, and get a bunch of people on IG to say how fire it is, would you all buy my stuff? It's real visual trippy stuff... it will make you see dead people and talk to little green aliens in Vietnamese. I can even get someone to talk it up for me here on the forums. Of course, the stuff you get from a bank isn't what I'm talking about... and if you really want to know, it isn't even really what I offer. But believe me, it's good, and so is all my other stuff. Get real.


----------



## oswizzle (May 15, 2020)

This dude is Gnarly... Vietnamese Green Aliens and Spanish speaking Hay Zeus ... Jeeeez Us


----------



## mindriot (May 15, 2020)

bookwarm said:


> I don't give a damn about you or bean brains accepting me. No serious breeder or seller would ever hype stuff up like he does or sell different versions of that crap like he does. Whether or not it is good has nothing to do with it, the guy is sketchy at best. Unlike all you dumbasses who spend hundreds of dollars on something that has no real reviews, and who defend him to the death without even smoking any of his gear, many new buyers would like to know all the facts before making a purchase and not just the hype from his fanboys and questionable descriptions from the man himself. There is no way in hell some of his claims are anywhere near reality. Blackouts and talking to god in Spanish... lol... marijuana will never make you experience this level of psychosis unless you are younger than the age of 14 or are a total lightweight, and anybody who dives head in based on claims like that without having serious doubts is a fucking idiot. When all is said and done, if it doesn't live up to the hype, beanbrains will be seen as a fraud and all his followers will be seen as unreliable suck-ups. If it does live up to it, I will apologize in advance, but let's get some real results before saying the seeds are worth it or talking like the guy is the most honest and genuine breeder out there. That's just ridiculous. Hey, if I start selling some seeds, and get a bunch of people on IG to say how fire it is, would you all buy my stuff? It's real visual trippy stuff... it will make you see dead people and talk to little green aliens in Vietnamese. I can even get someone to talk it up for me here on the forums. Of course, the stuff you get from a bank isn't what I'm talking about... and if you really want to know, it isn't even really what I offer. But believe me, it's good, and so is all my other stuff. Get real.


 Cool story bro. Seems like you have a lot of hate invested in this. So tell me, who do you consider to be serious breeders?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 15, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Just got this girl. Letting her quarantine in the sun.
> View attachment 4554151View attachment 4554152
> Americanna - Ak Beanbrains breeder cut.


What the fuck is that white shit all over? That ain't still snow is it, Jimney Crickets!

I hope it looks colder than it is up there buddy.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 15, 2020)

bookwarm said:


> Fuck you. I'm saying what it is, so that dumb pieces of shit like you don't sway people into spending their money on bullshit. Whether he has the goods or not, there is no way he is being the most honest breeder. You probably just got a few responses and now think he's your best buddy or something stupid like that. You probably also buy all the garbage rand paul and moscow mitch sell. Why don't you go back to IG, or better yet, go crawl back up beanbrains ass and eat up all his shit while you talk to god in spanish because of your overhyped cgpr strain, even if it isn't really that potent, you can continue to buy into your own lies about beanbrains' sure fire letdown garbage and play pretend, you self deluded redneck reject.





bookwarm said:


> I don't give a damn about you or bean brains accepting me. No serious breeder or seller would ever hype stuff up like he does or sell different versions of that crap like he does. Whether or not it is good has nothing to do with it, the guy is sketchy at best. Unlike all you dumbasses who spend hundreds of dollars on something that has no real reviews, and who defend him to the death without even smoking any of his gear, many new buyers would like to know all the facts before making a purchase and not just the hype from his fanboys and questionable descriptions from the man himself. There is no way in hell some of his claims are anywhere near reality. Blackouts and talking to god in Spanish... lol... marijuana will never make you experience this level of psychosis unless you are younger than the age of 14 or are a total lightweight, and anybody who dives head in based on claims like that without having serious doubts is a fucking idiot. When all is said and done, if it doesn't live up to the hype, beanbrains will be seen as a fraud and all his followers will be seen as unreliable suck-ups. If it does live up to it, I will apologize in advance, but let's get some real results before saying the seeds are worth it or talking like the guy is the most honest and genuine breeder out there. That's just ridiculous. Hey, if I start selling some seeds, and get a bunch of people on IG to say how fire it is, would you all buy my stuff? It's real visual trippy stuff... it will make you see dead people and talk to little green aliens in Vietnamese. I can even get someone to talk it up for me here on the forums. Of course, the stuff you get from a bank isn't what I'm talking about... and if you really want to know, it isn't even really what I offer. But believe me, it's good, and so is all my other stuff. Get real.




Ouch...... that hurt. Why you gotta go and be so mean? I think.... I think I'm gonna cry or commit suicide by night fall. 













































But.... not till after I grow out this CG/PR and smoke myself into the oblivion and have a little session with "God" first. Lol ... Get real. Go on and troll somewhere else, you come on here with ONE post saying these things. This only proves who and what you really are, your a hater and your so jealous its amusing.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 15, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Cool story bro. Seems like you have a lot of hate invested in this. So tell me, who do you consider to be serious breeders?


Exactly.... How does he not realize how obvious his presence is here? The dude is straight up a jealous troll. I guarantee hes got another handle on here and I could almost guarantee he probably is a "competitive chucker"... 


I'm not wasting my time arguing with this ass wipe any longer, it's truly not worth crashing an awesome thread, over a shit stain. You see this type of thing in almost any other breeder thread... The one dude that pops up, with one post, blurting out shit from there mouth cause their asshole is plugged with something foreign. It's the same story, that always repeats itself in history. We were expecting it.


----------



## kroc (May 15, 2020)

Yup there is always one, best to just drown em out with reviews, whether they be good or bad. No point in assuming or speculating. Especially with nothing to back it up. Grow some of his shit out and then come tell me its bad. Not the other way around.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 15, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> What the fuck is that white shit all over? That ain't still snow is it, Jimney Crickets!
> 
> I hope it looks colder than it is up there buddy.


There is still a little snow left in the shadows.
It's full on spring here with highs in the 60's and lows in the 40's.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 15, 2020)

bookwarm said:


> Unlike all you dumbasses who spend hundreds of dollars on something that has no real reviews, and who defend him to the death without even smoking any of his gear, many new buyers would like to know all the facts before making a purchase and not just the hype from his fanboys and questionable descriptions from the man himself.


I've spent about $200 on his gear
I don't buy a lot of seeds.
People give them to me and I make my own.
I've been at this since the early 90's. I have cred, but you just have a couple of posts off your soapbox.
I gave an example and a review and pictures.



bookwarm said:


> the guy is sketchy at best.


Yet he is friends with and actively trades genetics with just about every breeder that I respect.
But I guess you figure he invented all these strains that he is selling and he is just some make believe yahoo that lives in an igloo.


bookwarm said:


> Hey, if I start selling some seeds, and get a bunch of people on IG to say how fire it is, would you all buy my stuff? It's real visual trippy stuff... it will make you see dead people and talk to little green aliens in Vietnamese. I can even get someone to talk it up for me here on the forums. Of course, the stuff you get from a bank isn't what I'm talking about... and if you really want to know, it isn't even really what I offer. But believe me, it's good, and so is all my other stuff. Get real.


So who exactly are you? C'mon don't be a sissy and let's get into your exclusive gear.
You seem like a bitter and jealous breeder that can't sell his seeds so he's got to come on and shit on someone who is obviously doing better.


----------



## BDGrows (May 15, 2020)

Guys its a sock account, leave it alone and it'll go away...


----------



## Omkarananda (May 15, 2020)

@bookwarm Makes some good points...BUT...may I say my opinion:
When we have a criticism, isn’t is best to just lay it out without adding personal insults? I think the conversation could have been a lot better if it had continued instead of turning into a name calling contest.
I am one of the people who has spent a couple hundred bucks plus on his seeds. So if it does turn out that they aren’t that good, then it’s good that people should know. So far, on this thread, the reviews have been good from what I’ve seen and read. My experience so far has been very limited but good so far. I have 4 of the TKNL5H growing but they are just seedlings still. I popped 5 previously and had 4 pop and they were males. I have some Dope Beard Durban freebies growing outdoor too, but they’re small still. I’ll give my honest opinions about the plants I get. We all love cannabis and all want to ensure that we’re growing and breeding the best genetics for the future. There isn’t any point in the ad hominem arguing. That just wastes time. Stick to the actual point(s).


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 15, 2020)

If @Bakersfield says the nl/tk haze is bomb, I believe him. Same with several other folks who have commented with their results on Ak's beans.

Maybe if bookworm had some trustworthy online acquaintances he'd be able to rely on other folks experiences too vs attacking folks for growing weed he didnt approve of, lol.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 15, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If @Bakersfield says the nl/tk haze is bomb, I believe him. Same with several other folks who have commented with their results on Ak's beans.
> 
> Maybe if bookworm had some trustworthy online acquaintances he'd be able to rely on other folks experiences too vs attacking folks for growing weed he didnt approve of, lol.


This isn't Barneys Farm we're talking about here.  

Ak Beanbrains claims of passing out or talking to god in Spanish maybe selling points, but I think he's sort of elaborating on the effects that Neville described when he introduced Nl5 x Haze. 
Just my 2 cents


----------



## psychadelibud (May 15, 2020)

@bookwarm no... he doesn't make any good points at all. For one, you can ask anyone in the industry and you'll never hear a bad thing or review about the man. For 2, mother fucker if your gonna talk shit then you best be bringing out all these negative reviews that lead to you to believe this shit. 

Show me just ONE negative review about his gear or his legitimacy, better yet copy and paste it, screenshot it, source it, link it, whatever... I just wanna see this. It's not going to happen.


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 15, 2020)

Didn’t AK just self identify a “stoner moment “ where a couple year labeling mishap was just rectified ? That could be viewed as a consumer negative if you are in the hate game and be along the lines of some points he/she was trying to make .


----------



## teddy bonkers (May 15, 2020)

kroc said:


> Yup there is always one, best to just drown em out with reviews, whether they be good or bad. No point in assuming or speculating. Especially with nothing to back it up. *Grow some of his shit out and then come tell me its bad. Not the other way around*.


 can't give likes yet, but this says it all.


----------



## Robar (May 15, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> @bookwarm Makes some good points...BUT...may I say my opinion:
> When we have a criticism, isn’t is best to just lay it out without adding personal insults? I think the conversation could have been a lot better if it had continued instead of turning into a name calling contest.
> I am one of the people who has spent a couple hundred bucks plus on his seeds. So if it does turn out that they aren’t that good, then it’s good that people should know. So far, on this thread, the reviews have been good from what I’ve seen and read. My experience so far has been very limited but good so far. I have 4 of the TKNL5H growing but they are just seedlings still. I popped 5 previously and had 4 pop and they were males. I have some Dope Beard Durban freebies growing outdoor too, but they’re small still. I’ll give my honest opinions about the plants I get. We all love cannabis and all want to ensure that we’re growing and breeding the best genetics for the future. There isn’t any point in the ad hominem arguing. That just wastes time. Stick to the actual point(s).


My sentiments exactly! I also just acquired the dope beard durban. came in the mail yesterday and I'm trying to get it slated in toward the front of the line. So many seeds, so little space and time and...


----------



## psychadelibud (May 16, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> This isn't Barneys Farm we're talking about here.
> 
> Ak Beanbrains claims of passing out or talking to god in Spanish maybe selling points, but I think he's sort of elaborating on the effects that Neville described when he introduced Nl5 x Haze.
> Just my 2 cents


Neville specifically stated that "when combined with alcohol" in that book. It may be phrased differently in each catalog, I'm not sure. I'll have to look and check, and when I find it I'll post up pics.

I will tell you a true story, and try and make it as short as possible. Hell, I'm infamous for my lengthy posts around here, I've had people cry about them before instead of just skipping over them instead (no shit)... lol.

We used to have a small group/circle of guys that were basically a small town mafia, that had ties with larger operations and organizations. I worked with them some. Anyway, they would work their own lines and you had like 6 or 7 different small groups spread out over a specific part of the state, all working those same lines as each other. They would all communicate on the projects and select certain keepers, that was then produced commercially to the people. We would catch ear and take notes from the local dealers.

Well they ended up selecting 3 different keepers of what was in demand the most, they refer to these plants as "3 legends". There was plant (A) which was the most Indica, pure landrace Afghani brought back from a tour in Afghanistan from a close friend to the group. This pheno would literally fuck, you, up. It hit so hard between the eyes, yet it was such a pure indica slam. I've never seen anything like it, ever... still to this day. My ex wife "greened out" everytime she would smoke it! Literally within a couple minutes it was like a narcotic train smashed you in the head/face and left you comatose. I've blacked out on it, my ex wife frequently had to lay down immediately and sometimes didn't make it find to a seat. We had reports of newbies falling over constantly. The buds were the hardest, densest nugs I've ever seen, like rocks... literally. The smell was a deep spice, pepper and musty earth. I would kill to have that cut and I do know someone that still supposedly either has it, or has a connection to it. I'm working on finding this one to put in my breeding arsenal.... Also to pass along to AK Bean Brains.... Man, that'll really piss someone off . I'm hoping from the way AKBB talks that the SoHum95 somewhat relates!

Then you had plant (B) and (C) and they were nothing to joke around about either. (B) was also an Afghani that was found in the same exact line as (A) was found. It wasn't as powerful but had a better taste, a little more functional high and yielded extreme! Finally plant (C) was my favorite, the (A) was too narcotic to smoke fulltime, I swear to god you would literally become a "Heroin Junkie" in appearance! Supposedly plant (C) was found long before the other two and had been around for many years but they didn't decide its fate to remain till years later (for whatever reason). It was rumored to be a NL5HAZE cross and this one was extremely psychedelic and yes, it was infamous for sending lightweights to the hospital in panic/palpations or in a corner begging to God to snap out of it. The sativa effects were extreme and I have had very very few sativas or indicas even come close to comparison. I can get this particular cut with ease, I do believe. Just not ready for it yet and I dont have the room at the moment. I know people will doubt this claim and possibly even the entire post but man, anyone that has passed through Kentucky and had the chance to end up with some of this flower will tell you they'll never forget it and it will leave something in the heart to be truly missed and cherished for life. One of these days, I'll get to a time and place in life where I can try and put these in seed form to be stable and produce the same effects as the mothers do. Kentucky has some damn good herb!


If you ever pass through the the south eastern bluegrass state and score some bud labeled "Legend" or "L" A, B or C you can guarantee that your in for one hell of time....


----------



## psychadelibud (May 16, 2020)

Getting that work in early this morning! First plants out this season and were fixing to watch them explode into some wonderful trees. Gonna keep my fingers crossed that they can happily and safely endure the extreme heat and humid summer.... Then conquer the wet earth in the fall.... 2020 here we come!


----------



## mindriot (May 16, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Getting that work in early this morning! First plants out this season and were fixing to watch them explode into some wonderful trees. Gonna keep my fingers crossed that they can happily and safely endure the extreme heat and humid summer.... Then conquer the wet earth in the fall.... 2020 here we come!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4567361View attachment 4567362View attachment 4567369View attachment 4567370View attachment 4567371View attachment 4567372View attachment 4567373View attachment 4567374View attachment 4567375



Looking good! I have a pack of that blk dom/hp x SS.. really curious about that one. I have a bunch of his black dom crosses so I won't get to it for a bit so I'll be watching


----------



## psychadelibud (May 16, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Looking good! I have a pack of that blk dom/hp x SS.. really curious about that one. I have a bunch of his black dom crosses so I won't get to it for a bit so I'll be watching


Awesome man! Not sure if you have ever grown any Black Domina before but it's an amazing plant outdoors around here. We used grow nothing but sensi seeds mostly back in the 90s and black Domina always done wonderful outdoors. It is a tank and always been excellent in the potency department. Cant wait to see how AKBBs BD comes out. 

The BlkDom/nwhp x super skunk stinks pretty good on a stem rub and is very oily. It has a coffee bean skunk smell to it and a little sour. That is the 95 domina coming in, it's a funky hash smelling plant, definitely some skunk notes in it. The SoHum Black Domina has a signature lemon/citrus smell to it. Not sure if you have heard Mr. Bob Hemphills potcast or not, but he goes into detail about how he obtained the SoHum and other interesting things about it. He also speaks about the 95. Good luck.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 16, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Awesome man! Not sure if you have ever grown any Black Domina before but it's an amazing plant outdoors around here. We used grow nothing but sensi seeds mostly back in the 90s and black Domina always done wonderful outdoors. It is a tank and always been excellent in the potency department. Cant wait to see how AKBBs BD comes out.
> 
> The BlkDom/nwhp x super skunk stinks pretty good on a stem rub and is very oily. It has a coffee bean skunk smell to it and a little sour. That is the 95 domina coming in, it's a funky hash smelling plant, definitely some skunk notes in it. The SoHum Black Domina has a signature lemon/citrus smell to it. Not sure if you have heard Mr. Bob Hemphills potcast or not, but he goes into detail about how he obtained the SoHum and other interesting things about it. He also speaks about the 95. Good luck.


Next year I hope to try my hand at guerrilla growing in the ozarks zone 7a.
I'm thinking your Kentucky region may be a similar climate.
Black Domina crosses may be at the top of my list.


----------



## mindriot (May 16, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Awesome man! Not sure if you have ever grown any Black Domina before but it's an amazing plant outdoors around here. We used grow nothing but sensi seeds mostly back in the 90s and black Domina always done wonderful outdoors. It is a tank and always been excellent in the potency department. Cant wait to see how AKBBs BD comes out.
> 
> The BlkDom/nwhp x super skunk stinks pretty good on a stem rub and is very oily. It has a coffee bean skunk smell to it and a little sour. That is the 95 domina coming in, it's a funky hash smelling plant, definitely some skunk notes in it. The SoHum Black Domina has a signature lemon/citrus smell to it. Not sure if you have heard Mr. Bob Hemphills potcast or not, but he goes into detail about how he obtained the SoHum and other interesting things about it. He also speaks about the 95. Good luck.


Never grown black dom before, I have a blk dom x tknl5haze finishing up in a few weeks though. I've smoked plenty of it in the 90's, unfortunately not the SoHum.. it was hashy/earthy. I've listened to Bob's potcast, great info in there.. it was a while ago and I don't remember the black domina part, I'll have to find it again. Would be cool to have a cross of the 95 and SoHum.. I don't have any straight Blk Dom yet, I'll most likely get AKBB's BX as there really isn't much else out there.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 16, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Next year I hope to try my hand at guerrilla growing in the ozarks zone 7a.
> I'm thinking your Kentucky region may be a similar climate.
> Black Domina crosses may be at the top of my list.


It would be very similar, only differences would be the altitude I assume. You should be able to do great in the ozarks. I've seen several threads of guerilla grows in the ozarks and everyone seems to do well. Definitely grow Black Domina, you won't regret it.





mindriot said:


> Never grown black dom before, I have a blk dom x tknl5haze finishing up in a few weeks though. I've smoked plenty of it in the 90's, unfortunately not the SoHum.. it was hashy/earthy. I've listened to Bob's potcast, great info in there.. it was a while ago and I don't remember the black domina part, I'll have to find it again. Would be cool to have a cross of the 95 and SoHum.. I don't have any straight Blk Dom yet, I'll most likely get AKBB's BX as there really isn't much else out there.


I would love to see pics of the black dom x tknl5haze! You may have already posted some, but I don't recall. AKBB said the SoHum was extremely complex in terps, supposedly you can smell like 10 or 11 different things in it but I do know it is heavy on the lemony hash side of the spectrum. Mr. Bob described how he had originally got the SoHum basically at a flea market in Humboldt county. Said there was a huge line backed up for Black Domina clones and by the time he had got there they told him they had already sold out. Bob's friend ended had a way with words and talked them into going back and checking to see if they had just one more and sure enough, at their surprise they did have only one clone left. It went in depth also about the amazing strength of the SoHum. 

I am lucky to have that breeder pack of SoHum95... thought I had more males than I do, turns out they're a little tricky! 2 that I mistaked for males did end up being females. I have seen this a lot in old lines from the early 90s to early 80s... Some are harder to distinguish until they're in full flower. Used to have this afghani/blueberry cross way back that did this! I remember when I actually found the keeper in those, it looked just like a male and I almost culled it. Where the pistils usually emerge, it looked more like balls forming (male flowers) but it was not. It was little leaf sets coming out instead. Could not tell it was a female till it started flowering as there were no indication of hairs.

I still have some SoHum beans that I have not popped, trying to do a larger variety instead of just focusing on one particular strain.


----------



## klyphman (May 16, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Black Domina before but it's an amazing plant outdoors around here.


I grew a Black Domina last year outside in VT. Finished mid October and yielded very well. 2+lbs.
Someone recently stuck their nose in one of the jars and said it smelled just like orange juice. I can see that.
Super frosty, very heavy indica stone. I love it.

This is what I grew:








Black Domina Feminized


Black Domino Feminized Marijuana seeds 4 way hybrid (cannabis seeds) from Marijuana-seeds.nl




www.marijuana-seeds.nl





Not sure what’s up this those guys and their genetics, the Black Domino (?) I got was a freebie. The auto flowers I bought were underwhelming, but this was all part of my growing evolution. No more auto flowers and no more sketchy Euro seed banks.


----------



## mindriot (May 16, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> I would love to see pics of the black dom x tknl5haze! You may have already posted some, but I don't recall. AKBB said the SoHum was extremely complex in terps, supposedly you can smell like 10 or 11 different things in it but I do know it is heavy on the lemony hash side of the spectrum. Mr. Bob described how he had originally got the SoHum basically at a flea market in Humboldt county. Said there was a huge line backed up for Black Domina clones and by the time he had got there they told him they had already sold out. Bob's friend ended had a way with words and talked them into going back and checking to see if they had just one more and sure enough, at their surprise they did have only one clone left. It went in depth also about the amazing strength of the SoHum.
> 
> I am lucky to have that breeder pack of SoHum95... thought I had more males than I do, turns out they're a little tricky! 2 that I mistaked for males did end up being females. I have seen this a lot in old lines from the early 90s to early 80s... Some are harder to distinguish until they're in full flower. Used to have this afghani/blueberry cross way back that did this! I remember when I actually found the keeper in those, it looked just like a male and I almost culled it. Where the pistils usually emerge, it looked more like balls forming (male flowers) but it was not. It was little leaf sets coming out instead. Could not tell it was a female till it started flowering as there were no indication of hairs.
> 
> I still have some SoHum beans that I have not popped, trying to do a larger variety instead of just focusing on one particular strain.


 I posted a pic a ways back but here are some newer shots, day 48


----------



## Bakersfield (May 16, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> It would be very similar, only differences would be the altitude I assume. You should be able to do great in the ozarks. I've seen several threads of guerilla grows in the ozarks and everyone seems to do well. Definitely grow Black Domina, you won't regret it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been looking for grow journals and haven't really found much in the Ozarks.
I figured with the consequences if caught, they keep it on the down low.
I may have to go look at IC Mag for info.
I'll be at about 1200 feet
Seems like a good place minus the rocky soil.
Good rainfall distribution and first frost around November 1


----------



## Don beta (May 17, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I've been looking for grow journals and haven't really found much in the Ozarks.
> I figured with the consequences if caught, they keep it on the down low.
> I may have to go look at IC Mag for info.
> I'll be at about 1200 feet
> ...


Plants do really well there, you will have no problem at all


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 17, 2020)

Does anybody know anything about Black Domina in Spain? It seems to be a part of most every Spanish breeder catalog and it's often referred to as "98 Black Domina". It kind of seems to be their equivalent of Bubba Kush as far as how common it is. I have a hunch there's a special clone going around their scene but I don't know. Anybody know anything about spanish BD?


----------



## rollinfunk (May 17, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Does anybody know anything about Black Domina in Spain? It seems to be a part of most every Spanish breeder catalogs and it's often referred to as "98 Black Domina". I kind of seems to be their equivalent of Bubba Kush as far as how common it is. I have a hunch there's a special clone going around their scene but I don't know. Anybody know anything about spanish BD?


I grew 1 Sugar Black Rose fem from Delicious Seeds and it was awesome. 98 BD x Critical Mass. I found this via google, but not sure if it's true or not? I def recommend the SBR.





Soft Secrets | Magazine about Cannabis / Weed culture.


Soft Secrets is a news site about the cannabis, weed and Marijuana culture. News items about Cannabis and Weed from the UK and global.




softsecrets.com


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 17, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> I grew 1 Sugar Black Rose fem from Delicious Seeds and it was awesome. 98 BD x Critical Mass. I found this via google, but not sure if it's true or not? I def recommend the SBR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that's just about the perfect article for my question. Thanks RFunk! There's more going on with those Spanish breeders than people give them credit for. I have a little personal pollen chuck of 98BD s1 x Lavender via G13 Labs Double Black x Delicious Seeds Caramelo. I think I'm gonna pop a bunch of those outside and see what happens. It was one single freebie crossed with another single freebie so it's not master breeding but I'm curious. The female had a mite infection so I seeded it to salvage something and didn't get a feel for what a well grown nug would smoke like. The Caramelo male looked and smelled promising.

I'm getting off topic, but it would be cool if AKBB and/or others cooked up some collabs with some of the top Spanish cats. Think SoHum meets 98 BD with some great AKBB male pollen mixed in. I guess I don't have a good feel for what makes them love their clone so much, though. They say "the main quality for which clone ‘98 was selected was its intense and particularly outstanding smell" and then they describe it as a "pleasant musky aroma". I'm sure I could fall in love with it, but that description doesn't fire me up by itself.


----------



## TWest65 (May 21, 2020)

From JBCs website...
*AKBB drop/restock will hit Monday (05/25) at High Noon (12:00 PST)!*


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 21, 2020)

Being a lazy ass and not researching it .What strain/strains are we going to be fighting over Come high noon on Monday ? Should be fun w/all the day drinking & smoking going on that day if there’s some limited must haves .


----------



## Zipz55 (May 21, 2020)

SpaceGrease said:


> Being a lazy ass and not researching it .What strain/strains are we going to be fighting over Come high noon on Monday ? Should be fun w/all the day drinking & smoking going on that day if there’s some limited must haves .


these are 2 of the new ones


----------



## mindriot (May 21, 2020)

any info on the Catpiss? I'm running the older version


----------



## Kndreyn (May 21, 2020)

mindriot said:


> any info on the Catpiss? I'm running the older version


I ordered V3 last week from Labyrinth. Here is the description from their page. "Original Hawaiian import bud that was crossed to NL1 bred to F1 and backcrossed to the import. That was then bred to F2 and released to the public as F3. The ones with the long middle finger are the most ammoniated like the original import."


----------



## Kndreyn (May 21, 2020)

mindriot said:


> any info on the Catpiss? I'm running the older version


FWIW - I also order AKBB's Golden Showers, which is El Jefe's Afghan Haze Catpiss x Hawaiian Catpiss. Also ordered 707's Catpiss. The best weed I ever smoke had a cat piss odor to it. Hoping to find something similar.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (May 21, 2020)

I would image the Blue Blood x Vintage Blueberry is going to go fast. Labyrinth is sold out of them.

Is there any fun story to Matanuska Thunderfuck (MTF)?


----------



## mindriot (May 21, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I ordered V3 last week from Labyrinth. Here is the description from their page. "Original Hawaiian import bud that was crossed to NL1 bred to F1 and backcrossed to the import. That was then bred to F2 and released to the public as F3. The ones with the long middle finger are the most ammoniated like the original import."


 That's what mine says.. maybe he just added the V3


----------



## Kndreyn (May 21, 2020)

mindriot said:


> That's what mine says.. maybe he just added the V3


The Hawaiian Catpiss was $60 and the v3 is $100. There must be a reason.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (May 21, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> The Hawaiian Catpiss was $60 and the v3 is $100. There must be a reason.


Maybe V3 is the long middle finger. Is Catpiss big in Alaska?


----------



## Kndreyn (May 21, 2020)

Don_Sequitor said:


> Maybe V3 is the long middle finger. Is Catpiss big in Alaska?


I remember back in the 80s catpiss was popular around Ohio, NW PA area. I'm not sure if it's the same catpiss that AKBB has. I suspect it is different. The one I'm familiar with was more of an indica looking plant. Short and bushy with double serrated leaves. Tasted so hashy... nothing I've had since comes close.


----------



## Kndreyn (May 21, 2020)

Don_Sequitor said:


> Maybe V3 is the long middle finger. Is Catpiss big in Alaska?


BTW - your "nick" made my heart jump a little. I had a friend on the old Cannabisworld site who went by Non-Sequitor. Probably no relation eh? Lol...


----------



## Don_Sequitor (May 21, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> BTW - your "nick" made my heart jump a little. I had a friend on the old Cannabisworld site who went by Non-Sequitor. Probably no relation eh? Lol...


Lol, nope.


----------



## mindriot (May 21, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> The Hawaiian Catpiss was $60 and the v3 is $100. There must be a reason.


If it's $100 then it's probably been worked further.. mine is F3 and I paid $60 last year.


----------



## SpaceGrease (May 21, 2020)

mindriot said:


> If it's $100 then it's probably been worked further.. mine is F3 and I paid $60 last year.


Hope that’s the case and not supply/demand but it is America.Lots of 100$ Seed bank packs now vs the beginning .My collecting/vaulting observation .


----------



## HamNEggs (May 21, 2020)

Consumption is a bit farther along. Her big fans yellowed up and most have dropped. At just past 60 days from flower set she still has a bit of new pistil growth. Some of her looks pretty close but not enough cloudy or amber trichs just yet. Gonna say at least a week but probably more. She isn't a pretty girl as she gets older but the frost is there inside and still smells nice!


----------



## klyphman (May 21, 2020)

Some nice pics right there.


----------



## blu_dream_haze (May 21, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> FWIW - I also order AKBB's Golden Showers, which is El Jefe's Afghan Haze Catpiss x Hawaiian Catpiss. Also ordered 707's Catpiss. The best weed I ever smoke had a cat piss odor to it. Hoping to find something similar.


I completely agree! The best weed I've ever smoked also smelled like cat piss. At the moment I've got AK's Golden Showers, 707's Cat Piss & CSI's Cat Piss x Triangle Kush all in veg & I just bought the Hawaiian Cat Piss V3 directly from AK. I'm having so much fun hunting for that piss!


----------



## Kndreyn (May 21, 2020)

blu_dream_haze said:


> I completely agree! The best weed I've ever smoked also smelled like cat piss. At the moment I've got AK's Golden Showers, 707's Cat Piss & CSI's Cat Piss x Triangle Kush all in veg & I just bought the Hawaiian Cat Piss V3 directly from AK. I'm having so much fun hunting for that piss!


I still have access to that old cat piss clone from 1980, but it's lost its taste and potency over the years. I don't know what happened to it. Probably wasn't kept in the best environment. I reacquired it a couple of years ago and tried to revive it, but just couldn't get it to turn back around. Pretty sad. And interesting note, when I ordered from Labyrinth, he noticed my address and he's from my area, and knows about that clone. He said 707's catpiss is the closest he'd found to it so far.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 21, 2020)

I can't speak for all Alaska, but I had never heard of Catpiss until a few years back.


----------



## Kndreyn (May 21, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I can't speak for all Alaska, but I had never heard of Catpiss until a few years back.


I had heard of Catpiss back around in the early 80s. The local clone I was referring to wasn't called Catpiss, but it had a Catpiss smell to it and it tasted like pure hash. The friend who started it from seed found it in a bag of what she said was called 2 puff stuff. I had mentioned this clone to AKBB and asked if he had anything with that taste and smell. He knew what I was talking about but said he didn't have anything in his lineup with that taste and smell. He said he wishes he did. It was memorable for sure.


----------



## blu_dream_haze (May 21, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I still have access to that old cat piss clone from 1980, but it's lost its taste and potency over the years. I don't know what happened to it. Probably wasn't kept in the best environment. I reacquired it a couple of years ago and tried to revive it, but just couldn't get it to turn back around. Pretty sad. And interesting note, when I ordered from Labyrinth, he noticed my address and he's from my area, and knows about that clone. He said 707's catpiss is the closest he'd found to it so far.


That is sad to hear about the clone, but that's awesome news about the 707!!! Thank you for sharing that!


----------



## oswizzle (May 21, 2020)

Watch yall know about that San Diego Lion Piss clone only


----------



## psychadelibud (May 22, 2020)

Man have I been busy! Losing sleep and chasing dreams...

I got some more good news for the future of AKBB genetics! The old man who sent me the SSSC Beatrix Choice and the South African Haze (m4 just surprised me with another old badass tube of classic beans! The original William's Wonder, which is known for its superb potent indica high with a top notch head buzz to follow with it and guide its way... I will also be sending AKBB some of these beans. Will be doing an open pollination for preservation as well as some selecting. AKBB will probably start this project alone once he recieves the beans because unfortunately I dont have the space atm. Till I get an extra veg room constructed and some of these girls on out into the great outdoors, I can only do so much. I have 5 great looking Beatrix Choice going and probably going to run them outdoors. The Beatrix is supposed to finish outdoors in September and have some super potent sativa flowers, that's one package you just can't beat! Seems like all of these old school strains handle the outdoors multiple times better than newer modern strains do, which is a huge advantage in our Appalachian environment!

AKBB's Beatrix is up and going, he also had all 5 beans germinate! He went ahead and popped some of the m48s (SAH) along with the BC, says they're all doing good as well! Its gonna be a wonderful year (fingers crossed)! Its about time for the fucking choppers to start buzzing and making rounds around the hills and hollars of South Eastern Kentucky and I'm dreading it... Makes me sick to my stomach that they still throw so much $ down the drain that could go towards something beneficial to our people and state. Will it ever change??

Got some new beans gifted also thru the mail from AKBB... He sent me the SoRom (sohum x romulan), Black Velvet (black Domina x lavender), Big Star (Big Bud x Starfighter) and AmericannaRomma (Americanna x Romulan)... Those are some wicked crosses right there... so glad to have an awesome Lavender cross in my collection!

About 5/6 more days and I'll be flipping to flower...  I kinda over vegged like I do every fucking time and gonna have to work a few plants into the outdoors... Its gonna be a jungle in the flower room, literally!!

And I have a stinky ass Americanna... one of the nastiest stem rubs I've ever smelled and that is no exaggeration! Just as stinky as the Kentucky Skunk (roadkill/skunkspray) only this smells literally like rotten trash, hot dumpster juice, stinky ass dog and shit... Never smelled anything like it. AK did plainly tell me that 2 of his stinkiest crosses was the Americanna and the GST (Great Southern Trendkill Skunk)... He also said the Americanna was extremely strong stoopid weed and that right there folks.... I miss having that!


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 22, 2020)

It's great having you here @psychadelibud ! Please keep on posting... I'd give you separate "likes" for about ten different things in that post.


----------



## klyphman (May 22, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> It's great having you here @psychadelibud ! Please keep on posting... I'd give you separate "likes" for about ten different things in that post.


Agreed.

I appreciate the pics and updates on the grows, but also the info you are able to pass along. I've got very little going when compared to your projects, but we do overlap with each having NL1 x Big Skunk/NL1 going outdoors. It'll be interesting to see how our plants fare in KY vs VT as the season progresses.

On a larger note, I appreciate threads like this one (and a few others in the 'seed and strain reviews' section). I don't really wander too far out these few choice threads that seem to remain (generally) cordial, accepting, helpful and encouraging-->a rare treat to find on internet discussion boards.


----------



## mindriot (May 22, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> I got some more good news for the future of AKBB genetics! The old man who sent me the SSSC Beatrix Choice and the South African Haze (m4 just surprised me with another old badass tube of classic beans! The original William's Wonder, which is known for its superb potent indica high with a top notch head buzz to follow with it and guide its way... I will also be sending AKBB some of these beans. Will be doing an open pollination for preservation as well as some selecting. AKBB will probably start this project alone once he recieves the beans because unfortunately I dont have the space atm.


 that's great! William's Wonder is a classic. I know Strayfox was doing some work with it, I have his William's Temple cross. I'll be looking forward to what AKBB finds in there. Hopefully you guys make some OP beans available some day for us who like the pure old school stuff too.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 22, 2020)

I've wanted to check out WWonder for years myself to check out the heady indica buzz. I pounced on a pack of Strayfox's Wonderland (WW x Sleeping Iraqi) when I saw it but I'm kinda regretting the Sleeping Iraqi part. I've heard people say it's a wonderful cross, but on the ultra sedative side. Wish I'd gone for the William's Temple but who knows, I may not regret it in the end.


----------



## rollinfunk (May 22, 2020)

I also picked up some WW from strayfox. Got the Katsu wonder and wonderland. To bad you can't just hit strayfox up for cuts or give pollen. that would be pretty badass to make F2s 40 years later


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 22, 2020)

That William's Temple might count as WWonder Bx1 I reckon. Backcrossed with the "totem pole" Super Silver Haze. I guess I'm straying off topic, but yeah....super excited to maybe get some pure Willie from AKBB!


----------



## mindriot (May 22, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> That William's Temple might count as WWonder Bx1 I reckon. Backcrossed with the "totem pole" Super Silver Haze. I guess I'm straying off topic, but yeah....super excited to maybe get some pure Willie from AKBB!


 Yea he supposedly used 2 different males for backcrosses, the Temple and a Kill Bill.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 22, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Yea he supposedly used 2 different males for backcrosses, the Temple and a Kill Bill.


Ah, ok. Quick googling says I have some big knowledge gaps on Temple alone. Gotta get to researchin' . Anyway...

Woo Hoo! AKBB will have Willie, Beatrix, and others in the house!


----------



## psychadelibud (May 24, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> It's great having you here @psychadelibud ! Please keep on posting... I'd give you separate "likes" for about ten different things in that post.





klyphman said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I appreciate the pics and updates on the grows, but also the info you are able to pass along. I've got very little going when compared to your projects, but we do overlap with each having NL1 x Big Skunk/NL1 going outdoors. It'll be interesting to see how our plants fare in KY vs VT as the season progresses.
> 
> On a larger note, I appreciate threads like this one (and a few others in the 'seed and strain reviews' section). I don't really wander too far out these few choice threads that seem to remain (generally) cordial, accepting, helpful and encouraging-->a rare treat to find on internet discussion boards.





mindriot said:


> that's great! William's Wonder is a classic. I know Strayfox was doing some work with it, I have his William's Temple cross. I'll be looking forward to what AKBB finds in there. Hopefully you guys make some OP beans available some day for us who like the pure old school stuff too.



That's awesome guys, thanks for enjoying my company! I am hoping to get the William's Wonder on the way over to AK this Tuesday... I ended up with quiet a few WW beans, so I will have a nice selection. I plan on releasing some of these personally along with some other strains/crosses in the future. 

@mindriot isn't the William's Temple the same cross as Dynastys Blue Magoo (blueberry x Williams wonder)??? I am thinking it is, but I could also be wrong...

Looks like I will have to flip to flower sooner than I thought. Not used to this coco at all, the growth rate is very impressive as well as somewhat intimidating at the same time! I'm gonna have to cut them all back at least 6 inches or more and get a nice uneven top and tie a few branches down before I flip. Hoping to flip the cycle in 2-3 days... I'm ready for this show, let me tell ya!


----------



## BDGrows (May 24, 2020)

Looks like consumption F2 is dropping on JBC tomorrow; debating if I should grab a pack!


----------



## psychadelibud (May 24, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Looks like consumption F2 is dropping on JBC tomorrow; debating if I should grab a pack!


Debating?? C'mon.... Buy it! You know you want it and you know you need it!


----------



## kona gold (May 25, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Debating?? C'mon.... Buy it! You know you want it and you know you need it!


That's just wrong!


----------



## Kndreyn (May 25, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Looks like I will have to flip to flower sooner than I thought. Not used to this coco at all, the growth rate is very impressive as well as somewhat intimidating at the same time! I'm gonna have to cut them all back at least 6 inches or more and get a nice uneven top and tie a few branches down before I flip. Hoping to flip the cycle in 2-3 days... I'm ready for this show, let me tell ya!


What are you running indoors psychadelibud? I just switched from running in promix drain to waste to a GH Rainforest, then going to finish in a flood and drain. The growth I'm getting from the Rainforest is amazing. Every time I look in on them they've grown noticeably. I'm running the Darian Gap and Consumption now, and next up will be three versions of Catpiss and some Luckydog Humza Valley '91.


----------



## bigbongloads (May 25, 2020)

Anyone grow the mtfbx3 yet? Just grabbed some and Hawaiian catpiss v3 too.


----------



## idlewilder (May 25, 2020)

bigbongloads said:


> Anyone grow the mtfbx3 yet? Just grabbed some and Hawaiian catpiss v3 too.


I’m popping some mtf bx3 for the new moon


----------



## Kndreyn (May 25, 2020)

I wonder if the NL5 x Haze JBC listed is the same as the f4 I recently ordered. I'm kinda interested in the Purple Hindu Kush too. That one sounds interesting.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 26, 2020)

I have some nice vigorous Durbalayan seedlings started and I'm looking for any new info anybody's got. I'd love to know more about how the '77 Himalayan/ '80 Skunk turns out by itself... what kind of phenos and their finishing times, type of buzz, etc. I like the idea of perhaps seed chucking with Durbalayan but it would be so much better if I knew what the Himalayan Skunk was bringing to the table on its own. Anybody? @psychadelibud ?


----------



## Kndreyn (May 26, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I have some nice vigorous Durbalayan seedlings started and I'm looking for any new info anybody's got. I'd love to know more about how the '77 Himalayan/ '80 Skunk turns out by itself... what kind of phenos and their finishing times, type of buzz, etc. I like the idea of perhaps seed chucking with Durbalayan but it would be so much better if I knew what the Himalayan Skunk was bringing to the table on its own. Anybody? @psychadelibud ?
> .



I've seriously considered grabbing the Durbalayan myself. The "Hashy Terpinaline" in the description grabbed my attention. But I have so much going on now, and so much waiting in line, I just don't want to take on anymore right now. So I'll be anxiously waiting to see how it does for you. I'll probably be kicking myself for not grabbing a pack.


----------



## J232 (May 26, 2020)

Is JBC the only one carrying his gear right now? I was hunting around because JBC isn’t shipping to Canada eh.. would like to grab some of his stuff soon. They might be shipping next month, was told to check back but I doubt it. I’m still reading threw this post and see a few other banks to browse, some nice looking lady’s posted up in here. GS however will ship and I just might need some NL5 too.


----------



## klyphman (May 26, 2020)

J232 said:


> Is JBC the only one carrying his gear right now? I was hunting around because JBC isn’t shipping to Canada eh.. would like to grab some of his stuff soon. They might be shipping next month, was told to check back but I doubt it. I’m still reading threw this post and see a few other banks to browse, some nice looking lady’s posted up in here. GS however will ship and I just might need some NL5 too.


Not a huge selection, but here is another bank. Not sure about shipping to Canada either.



http://labyrinthseedco.com/shop/ols/categories/ak-bean-brains


----------



## Kndreyn (May 26, 2020)

J232 said:


> Is JBC the only one carrying his gear right now? I was hunting around because JBC isn’t shipping to Canada eh.. would like to grab some of his stuff soon. They might be shipping next month, was told to check back but I doubt it. I’m still reading threw this post and see a few other banks to browse, some nice looking lady’s posted up in here. GS however will but Iship and I just might need some NL5 too.


Labyrinth Seeds carries his gear, but I don't know if they ship to Canada. You can also ordered directly from AKBB. His email is [email protected] and he responds very quickly usually. https://www.theseedsource.com/ and https://goldenticketseedbank.com/shop also have AKBB stuff, but I haven't tried them yet.


----------



## J232 (May 26, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Not a huge selection, but here is another bank. Not sure about shipping to Canada either.
> 
> 
> 
> http://labyrinthseedco.com/shop/ols/categories/ak-bean-brains





Kndreyn said:


> Labyrinth Seeds carries his gear, but I don't know if they ship to Canada. You can also ordered directly from AKBB. His email is [email protected] and he responds very quickly usually. https://www.theseedsource.com/ and https://goldenticketseedbank.com/shop also have AKBB stuff, but I haven't tried them yet.


Thanks guys, much appreciated.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 26, 2020)

J232 said:


> Thanks guys, much appreciated.


Jbc, emerald rose, speak easy (not sure if they still do, but they did), golden ticket, the seed source, Labyrinth... and of course, you can reach him directly and order thru his gmail.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 26, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I have some nice vigorous Durbalayan seedlings started and I'm looking for any new info anybody's got. I'd love to know more about how the '77 Himalayan/ '80 Skunk turns out by itself... what kind of phenos and their finishing times, type of buzz, etc. I like the idea of perhaps seed chucking with Durbalayan but it would be so much better if I knew what the Himalayan Skunk was bringing to the table on its own. Anybody? @psychadelibud ?


He has mentioned to me his Himalayan before, but did not really go into great detail about it. It was brought up when I was showing him my landrace Johaar beans. He did say it was a super old cut. If you have any specific things you would like to know about it, let me know and I'll check into it for ya brother.


----------



## J232 (May 26, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Jbc, emerald rose, speak easy (not sure if they still do, but they did), golden ticket, the seed source, Labyrinth... and of course, you can reach him directly and order thru his gmail.


Thanks man, I added those to the list. I honestly try and leave the guys alone and hate to bother them directly for a couple packs, if these places won’t ship I will hit him up for sure. You know the worse part of this is looking for some akbb ss and coming home with everything but lmao.. ohh that sounds nice, oh that looks nice.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 26, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> He has mentioned to me his Himalayan before, but did not really go into great detail about it. It was brought up when I was showing him my landrace Johaar beans. He did say it was a super old cut. If you have any specific things you would like to know about it, let me know and I'll check into it for ya brother.


Thanks for responding! I guess the male for Durbalayan is a Himalayan/Skunk hybrid and I guess I'm most interested in the end product smoke from that hybrid... flavor and type of high... and a rough finishing time (indoors and outdoors). Also, is that Himalayan/Skunk inbred or is that an F1? Don't go to too much trouble and it's not urgent, but if you're chatting with him and he's in the mood to elaborate, I'd love to hear.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 27, 2020)

J232 said:


> Thanks man, I added those to the list. I honestly try and leave the guys alone and hate to bother them directly for a couple packs, if these places won’t ship I will hit him up for sure. You know the worse part of this is looking for some akbb ss and coming home with everything but lmao.. ohh that sounds nice, oh that looks nice.


It's not like you'll inconvenience Ak Beanbrains 
Ak Beanbrains runs Dankortowne as his seedbank.

I do enjoy the service that a seedbank like JBC provides, but
I always hit up the breeder directly for seeds, when possible.
100% of the money goes into their pocket.


----------



## J232 (May 27, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> It's not like you'll inconvenience Ak Beanbrains
> Ak Beanbrains runs Dankortowne as his seedbank.
> 
> I do enjoy the service that a seedbank like JBC provides, but
> ...


When you put it that way, I agree, I will hit him up direct via email. Thank you.


----------



## fieldhand (May 27, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> It's not like you'll inconvenience Ak Beanbrains
> Ak Beanbrains runs Dankortowne as his seedbank.
> 
> I do enjoy the service that a seedbank like JBC provides, but
> ...


Agree you give the breeder all the money instead of a middle man and you are 100% confident you got the legit seeds If direct is an option that’s my go to


----------



## J232 (May 27, 2020)

fieldhand said:


> Agree you give the breeder all the money instead of a middle man and you are 100% confident you got the legit seeds If direct is an option that’s my go to


Yeah I was just looking at it as a small fry perspective, but makes total sense. I guess with any breeder, if they didn’t want to deal with it, a ignored email is the worse it would get. I got ahold of green stash, seems cool. Told me his account was deleted here for advertising his gear haha, oops.


----------



## BDGrows (May 27, 2020)

6/6 of the TKNL5Haze x Black Doms popped, 1 of the seedlings petered off and died but 5 are still going strong! Waiting until they all start to stiffen up and ill start taking some pics for everyone!


----------



## Kndreyn (May 27, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> 6/6 of the TKNL5Haze x Black Doms popped, 1 of the seedlings petered off and died but 5 are still going strong! Waiting until they all start to stiffen up and ill start taking some pics for everyone!


I was just going to ask if anyone was running the black dom to tknl5haze crosses. I bought them based on his instagram post about it being too strong for one grower, then found out that was a different cross that he never released. That kinda put them on a back burner for me. I'm still kinda wondering how a novice grower would have acquired those if he never released them.


----------



## BDGrows (May 27, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I was just going to ask if anyone was running the black dom to tknl5haze crosses. I bought them based on his instagram post about it being too strong for one grower, then found out that was a different cross that he never released. That kinda put them on a back burner for me. I'm still kinda wondering how a novice grower would have acquired those if he never released them.


AKBB gives out a lot of freebies and testers to friends it seems. So I don't doubt someone got ahold of them and ran them for him.


----------



## Kndreyn (May 27, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> AKBB gives out a lot of freebies and testers to friends it seems. So I don't doubt someone got ahold of them and ran them for him.


Yeah, I can understand that. The naming thing gets confusing sometimes. He needs to remember he's dealing with a bunch of stoners haha!


----------



## psychadelibud (May 27, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I was just going to ask if anyone was running the black dom to tknl5haze crosses. I bought them based on his instagram post about it being too strong for one grower, then found out that was a different cross that he never released. That kinda put them on a back burner for me. I'm still kinda wondering how a novice grower would have acquired those if he never released them.


I am pretty sure I know how that went down... A friend (and tester) of AKBB in Australia gave the seeds to a friend of his who was a novice. I'm pretty sure he got a little beyond fucked up smoking it lol (obviously) so he gifted the flower back to the guy that gave him the beans. I would still grow out that tknl5haze x Domina... Both black dom cuts are strong as hell.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 27, 2020)

I'm gonna get some pics up tonight of my girls and what they're looking like so far. They are so vigorous! I'm serious about this coco shit... why the hell I was always so nervous with the switch to coco for so long I'll never know... I'm just old school, so its strictly been peat based mixes for me the past 18 years only. For real, I'm punching myself in the balls for that!

Not sure the exact number, but I think I have 40 beautiful girls in the room just DYING to start the flowering cycle. But that is too much. So, I am going to reduce those numbers to around 30/25 and put 10 or 15 in prepped outdoor holes tonight, soon as night falls... I'll be flipping to flower in a day or two... I had to top them all again to keep the height to a minimum, I have an extremely low head space in my flower room, but I'm used to working with that situation... 

I kept some nice males too. They will be going across the other side of one of the mountains I grow on, to reduce the chances of pollination. It will be my male "patch", I'll have several males there. I have always got by with grows at that particular location, however, over the years it has started to get too thick for nice production. But it is, the perfect spot for male plants. I can't wait to do some breeding of my own and start working on my own lines. I'll eventually be releasing some beans come this fall, likely through instagram as well as some collaboration offers through AKBB...

The females I choose to go outdoors will be absolutely *massive!!! *They have been vegging since February! If done correctly, I can easily pull 2-3 lb plants guerilla style... I'm prepped for war this year for those mother fucking bud worms, I know that much! Those little bastards have been wiping everyone's crops to pure botrytis for the last few years now. Not this year though.... nope, not mine!


----------



## Kndreyn (May 27, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> I'm gonna get some pics up tonight of my girls and what they're looking like so far. They are so vigorous! I'm serious about this coco shit... why the hell I was always so nervous with the switch to coco for so long I'll never know... I'm just old school, so its strictly been peat based mixes for me the past 18 years only. For real, I'm punching myself in the balls for that!
> 
> Not sure the exact number, but I think I have 40 beautiful girls in the room just DYING to start the flowering cycle. But that is too much. So, I am going to reduce those numbers to around 30/25 and put 10 or 15 in prepped outdoor holes tonight, soon as night falls... I'll be flipping to flower in a day or two... I had to top them all again to keep the height to a minimum, I have an extremely low head space in my flower room, but I'm used to working with that situation...
> 
> ...


 
I'll have to look in to that coco coir business. I made a major move today. I started the Consumption and Darian Gap in a rainforest and they have been really taking off. But this morning I checked the roots and started seeing some brownish colors on them. I should have experimented with some beans I've made myself instead of the real deals. So I made a decision to switch these over to Promix. Transplanted all of them and hopefully it didn't shock them too much. I had to pull some roots off to get them out of the net pots, but I think I was careful enough that they'll be fine. I'll look in to the coco and see about giving that a try. But I'll try it on some self made beans to see how it goes, then maybe run the catpiss in it once I'm comfortable with it.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 27, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I'll have to look in to that coco coir business. I made a major move today. I started the Consumption and Darian Gap in a rainforest and they have been really taking off. But this morning I checked the roots and started seeing some brownish colors on them. I should have experimented with some beans I've made myself instead of the real deals. So I made a decision to switch these over to Promix. Transplanted all of them and hopefully it didn't shock them too much. I had to pull some roots off to get them out of the net pots, but I think I was careful enough that they'll be fine. I'll look in to the coco and see about giving that a try. But I'll try it on some self made beans to see how it goes, then maybe run the catpiss in it once I'm comfortable with it.


Never used the rainforest, but have used tons of FFOF and roots organic in the past, along with a few others with excellent results. It's just like anything else your new to, it will have to be "dialed in" so to speak. Some things are more complicating and complex than others, but yet will yield better results than the easiest way once they're officially dialed in. If that makes sense......

I remember, the best results I ever really got was a mix of promix and either ocean forest or roots organic (or both) with added perlite. I used to always buy the promix BX but then fell in love with the consistency and exellent drainage of the promix HP (high porosity). I would do about 60%-65% promix to 35-40% roots or ffof but it just got too damn expensive... Coco is not cheap either, however it's worth every darn penny thus far and is easily reusable (as is peat also).

Now I'm not sure how complicating coco would be if you were measuring EC/PH/PPM etc, as I took the easy way to start  I am using (and probably will become a target for hate when I admit this haha) Advanced Nutrients PH perfect sensi coco line. I love it, it works and it works almost too well. I do check the PH often just to make sure I am one point there, but no longer because it's been accurate thru thousands of gallons of water already and I dont mind the price tag at all, either. It really does pay for itself in the end and so much more!

I see so much hatred with advanced and I (do and don't) see the reason for it. Yes, its flashy and they try and lure you in to buy so many additional products (which do work, but they're not needed). They put tons and tons of investment into real science and imo is in the top 3 cannabis specific nutrients on the market. But I can see how people may not agree with they're marketing techniques. However, I also know why people give up on them so quick... They're not like most other nutrient lines, where you can use 1/4 strength nute mixtures and get by with it, you can but you will have poor results (deficiencies, etc) for some reason in every advanced thread I've seen, I see people stressing to only use a quarter strength mixture up to half, which is automatically a setup for failure...They are designed to use full strength and it seems to hit the plants just right, it's never too much nor too little, all different strains respond to it perfectly where with other nutrient lines I've had to adjust per each plants needs... That's hard as fuck to do when you're working with a single reservoir, with multiple strains and high numbers to depend on.

I found this out the hard way back when I first started using advanced nutrients ph perfect line. I kept seeing threads on how to start with quarter strength, half strength but NEVER over a 3/4s or else you'll burn the shit out of your plants... That info was everywhere, so I took it seriously... [You do however only use quarter strength when they are in the first couple weeks of life, then 3/4 to full (which is best) once they are close to or reach, maturity].

Anyway... I kept noticing my plants were very pale with yellow tips and I was like wtf? They look deficient, yet they look burned (due to tips yellowing) at the same time... They looked like shit, even when I increased them to 1/2 strength. So then I started to believe the hate, wrote up advanced a sorta "nasty" email and basically told them my issue, with pics and was pissed at how much I invested and was everything short of telling them they can shove it up their ass! Lol.

They actually replied, told me to always use advanced at full strength once plants are mature and said the deficiencies I was seeing was due to starvation pretty much... Once I increased to full strength they made a 360° change literally over night! Started pulling the best damn grows I have ever had in my life once I followed those simple instructions and I have not turned back yet... I've tried here and there throughout the years, tons of different nutrients and keep going back to good ole advanced. You simply can't beat them... The ease of it is just simply insane.

I don't use all of their products and additives, although I have, I usually dont... I keep it simple. I use Advanced Sensi Grow ph perfect bases A & B for veg, (with coco I do supplement with calmag although I'm not even sure its needed), Blue Planets Gold Shield Silica as well as their Root Magic. Awesome results, roots so thick that you can barely push a tomato cage into the coco... For flower I use the AN ph perfect Sensi Bloom base a & b, AN nirvana, bud ignitor or bud blood, big bud and this time going to try the bud factor x and that's it... In mid flower I'll also mix in a bit of MOAB or something similar.

Damn... sorry to ramble lol, I'm bored and still awaiting the moment to start transporting these girls to the outdoors so I can flip to flower tomorrow night. Its pouring the rain here and I may just have to wind up working in the rain if it don't slack down soon!


----------



## Bakersfield (May 28, 2020)

With coco it's important to wash the salt out and condition it prior to using with Cal/Mag.

I buy the bricks their fairly cheap and I reuse coco for about a year before throwing into the compost bin.
Throw in a little perlite and keep the ph between 5.5 - 6.0.
5.8 is ideal, but letting it drift is best.
I keep my Ec low at about 1.3 for most strains, but some sativas require 1.1

Set up with drain to waste multiple feedings per day
and you can never look back.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 28, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> With coco it's important to wash the salt out and condition it prior to using with Cal/Mag.
> 
> I buy the bricks their fairly cheap and I reuse coco for about a year before throwing into the compost bin.
> Throw in a little perlite and keep the ph between 5.5 - 6.0.
> ...


I used Canna coco bricks, I washed half and the other half did not get washed. I cannot tell any difference, they all took off like crazy! Most coco does need to be washed, but I'm a firm believer now it's not likely with canna unless your working with seedlings. I would still recommend ppl wash it, just in case. Batches can always vary. The AN sensi coco puts my ph exactly at 5.8 every single time, regardless whether it is rain water, tap water, or water from the dehumidifier... I love the stuff!

I chose not to use any perlite for my first round with coco and it's actually working out great. More root space really and I was honestly nervous about that move... Hope it continues to thrive!


----------



## psychadelibud (May 28, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I'll have to look in to that coco coir business. I made a major move today. I started the Consumption and Darian Gap in a rainforest and they have been really taking off. But this morning I checked the roots and started seeing some brownish colors on them. I should have experimented with some beans I've made myself instead of the real deals. So I made a decision to switch these over to Promix. Transplanted all of them and hopefully it didn't shock them too much. I had to pull some roots off to get them out of the net pots, but I think I was careful enough that they'll be fine. I'll look in to the coco and see about giving that a try. But I'll try it on some self made beans to see how it goes, then maybe run the catpiss in it once I'm comfortable with it.


I'd say your plants will be okay even if you did bump them up a bit. I did too, during my transplants, it's hard to get over 70 plants all transplanted perfectly without making mistakes... Its hard to remember sometimes that cannabis truly is just a type of "weed" and it's pretty darn hardy at that. I ripped the hell out of some of my roots on a few plants that had a much less than optimal root structure, but that didn't stop them at all... Throw in something when you transplant that helps prevent transplant shock and stress... I am old school, so I use super thrive and a normal dose of nutrients during transplant. Along with some mycos and beneficials.

Have faith in your girls, they will pull through for you!


----------



## Bakersfield (May 28, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> I used Canna coco bricks, I washed half and the other half did not get washed. I cannot tell any difference, the all took off like crazy! Most coco does need to be washed, but I'm a firm believer now it's not likely with canna unless your working with seedlings. I would still recommend ppl wash it, just in case. Batches can always vary. The AN sensi coco puts my ph exactly at 5.8 every single time, regardless whether it is rain water, tap water, or water from the dehumidifier... I love the stuff!
> 
> I chose not to use any perlite for my first round with coco and it's actually working out great. More root space really and I was honestly nervous about that move... Hope it continues to thrive!


I love Canna coco.
Canna is a premium coco product that has already been washed and conditioned.
I would use it, but my closest retailer is 2 hours away and it costs a bit more.


----------



## Kndreyn (May 28, 2020)

My local store has CYCO Coco Coir, CYCO Coco Coirw/ Mycorrhizae and Mother Earth Coco. They also have some with worm castings and one they called seamix. The Mother Earth brand is more expensive than the CYCO brand. Any recommendations on these?


----------



## Omkarananda (May 28, 2020)

TKNL5H f3 male that I’ll keep some pollen from


----------



## TheNameless (May 29, 2020)

I haven’t posted on this forum in years, mostly on IG these days, but came across this thread and thought I’d drop a line. Just popped a pack of the MTF bx3, the Blue Meanie (Blue Dream X TKNL5 Haze) AKBB’s Grapefruit testers plus some packs from other breeders as well.
I’ve been looking for the ATF/MTF clone for so long as it’s been one of my most memorable smokes. Once I heard AKBB’s pot cast I knew I’d finally found someone with a reliable BX. I’ll be switching them to flower in about 2 weeks so I’ll have some results to share soon.


----------



## mindriot (May 29, 2020)

TheNameless said:


> I haven’t posted on this forum in years, mostly on IG these days, but came across this thread and thought I’d drop a line. Just popped a pack of the MTF bx3, the Blue Meanie (Blue Dream X TKNL5 Haze) AKBB’s Grapefruit testers plus some packs from other breeders as well.
> I’ve been looking for the ATF/MTF clone for so long as it’s been one of my most memorable smokes. Once I heard AKBB’s pot cast I knew I’d finally found someone with a reliable BX. I’ll be switching them to flower in about 2 weeks so I’ll have some results to share soon.View attachment 4580002


 Nice selection, I picked up the Blue Meanie as well, hoping the TKNL5Haze gives it some more power.


----------



## TheNameless (May 29, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Nice selection, I picked up the Blue Meanie as well, hoping the TKNL5Haze gives it some more power.


Thanks man, I’m thinking the same. As you can see from my choices I like my fruity sativas, so blue dream seemed like a great addition to the TKNL5 haze to bring out those fruity hazey touches but keep the strength. Should be a monster yielder for sure. The MTF is def what I’m most excited for tho. One of the most unique terpene profiles and quality highs I’d ever had.


----------



## idlewilder (May 29, 2020)

TheNameless said:


> I haven’t posted on this forum in years, mostly on IG these days, but came across this thread and thought I’d drop a line. Just popped a pack of the MTF bx3, the Blue Meanie (Blue Dream X TKNL5 Haze) AKBB’s Grapefruit testers plus some packs from other breeders as well.
> I’ve been looking for the ATF/MTF clone for so long as it’s been one of my most memorable smokes. Once I heard AKBB’s pot cast I knew I’d finally found someone with a reliable BX. I’ll be switching them to flower in about 2 weeks so I’ll have some results to share soon.View attachment 4580002


Nice! I’ll be popping some of my MTF next week. Please post any beta and flower shots when you can. Cheers!


----------



## Kndreyn (May 29, 2020)

DutchMoonshine45 said:


> Blue Balls BX by AKBB on day 77 from flip. View attachment 4538967


I keep coming back to this picture. That would like nice sitting in my garden. How is the smoke?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 29, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I keep coming back to this picture. That would like nice sitting in my garden. How is the smoke?


What is Blue Balls anyway? I was just looking at that one. I'm also wondering about Blueberry Muffin. And while we're talking blue, does anybody know the difference between the Vintage Blueberry and the Fast Vintage Blueberry, besides the obvious. I'm assuming it's just some further selection toward quick finishers, but is that true? And what sort of phenos do you miss out on by narrowing in on quick finishers?


----------



## Kndreyn (May 29, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> What is Blue Balls anyway? I was just looking at that one. I'm also wondering about Blueberry Muffin. And while we're talking blue, does anybody know the difference between the Vintage Blueberry and the Fast Vintage Blueberry, besides the obvious. I'm assuming it's just some further selection toward quick finishers, but is that true? And what sort of phenos do you miss out on by narrowing in on quick finishers?


Found this in a search on Overgrow. "_blue balls_ (vintage blueberry x skunk qabbage/blueberry)"


----------



## Nutbag Poster (May 29, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> Found this in a search on Overgrow. "_blue balls_ (vintage blueberry x skunk qabbage/blueberry)"


Thanks! That picture does look enticing, doesn't it?


----------



## RichRoots (May 29, 2020)

I got the medical grapefruit too. Anyone know anything about this? Is it a cbd plant or medical as in wheelchair weed or what?


----------



## DutchMoonshine45 (May 29, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I keep coming back to this picture. That would like nice sitting in my garden. How is the smoke?


Still curing, the larf is pretty potent. same plant in my profile


----------



## raggyb (May 30, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> What is Blue Balls anyway?


I'm not touching that one. Literally, that's what it means.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 30, 2020)

raggyb said:


> I'm not touching that one. Literally, that's what it means.


That's no fun


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (May 30, 2020)

RichRoots said:


> I got the medical grapefruit too. Anyone know anything about this? Is it a cbd plant or medical as in wheelchair weed or what?


Started three Medical Skunks about five weeks ago outside. JBC had it listed as 15% CBD and 5% THC. I dont like the structure as of now, holding out hope that the shorter of the remaining two (one confirmed male) is female. Side branching is very minimal which reminds me more of hemp which correlates to a higher CBD strain.?? Anyway, will post pics once they are bigger if I end up with a female.


----------



## AlbertGSP (May 30, 2020)

DutchMoonshine45 said:


> Still curing, the larf is pretty potent. same plant in my profile


nice...I received A1/Testarossa x Skunk Qabbage as my testers from akbb. 
somewhat similar to blue balls. Here's it broken down a little more:

a1 = blue steel/vintage blueberry
testarossa = zkittlez/magnum opus 

blue steel = OG Blueberry (DJ Short bb/OG Kush)/The Cube (Starfighter Cross)

can't wait to read your smoke report!


----------



## Kndreyn (Jun 1, 2020)

I got my order from Labyrinth Seed Co. today. I ordered Hawaiian Catpiss V3, Golden Showers and NL5 x Haze f4, and I can not believe the extras he sent me. I had a seedgasm I think... Totally blown away.


----------



## klyphman (Jun 1, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I got my order from Labyrinth Seed Co. today. I ordered Hawaiian Catpiss V3, Golden Showers and NL5 x Haze f4, and I can not believe the extras he sent me. I had a seedgasm I think... Totally blown away.


Do tell, so we can live vicariously through your joy!


----------



## AlbertGSP (Jun 1, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I got my order from Labyrinth Seed Co. today. I ordered Hawaiian Catpiss V3, Golden Showers and NL5 x Haze f4, and I can not believe the extras he sent me. I had a seedgasm I think... Totally blown away.


building the suspense I see, I like it !


----------



## Kndreyn (Jun 1, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Do tell, so we can live vicariously through your joy!


With the three I ordered, the "freebies" and "testers" there were 10 packs in the package. I'll need to pull them out and make a list, but Dope Beard Durban was one that I've been going to order. How cool...


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 1, 2020)

AlbertGSP said:


> nice...I received A1/Testarossa x Skunk Qabbage as my testers from akbb.
> somewhat similar to blue balls. Here's it broken down a little more:
> 
> a1 = blue steel/vintage blueberry
> ...


I think you may be off with the blue steel part. I think that's supposed to be a select cut of TGA's Locomotion.









A1 (AK Bean Brains) :: Cannabis Strain Info


A1 is Blue Steel (locomotion) crossed to Alaskan native Vintage Blueberry. This has been cycled around the Alaskan medical scene and has been described as “Veteran approved medicine”. It has proven itself time and time again as an effective cure ...




en.seedfinder.eu





While I'm at it... https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Testarossa/Aficionado_Seed_Collection/


----------



## AlbertGSP (Jun 1, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I think you may be off with the blue steel part. I think that's supposed to be a select cut of TGA's Locomotion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, you are correct, thank you! Now it's got some Aficionado and TGA, even better. I think I remember that mean gene was associated with aficionado so I guess that's where the testa rossa came from.


----------



## mindriot (Jun 1, 2020)

Couple of Sundae Driver x TKNL5Hazes about a week into flower.. have another still vegging


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Jun 1, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> With the three I ordered, the "freebies" and "testers" there were 10 packs in the package. I'll need to pull them out and make a list, but Dope Beard Durban was one that I've been going to order. How cool...


Is that it?


----------



## Kndreyn (Jun 2, 2020)

Don_Sequitor said:


> Is that it?


I'm not sure I should list everything he sent me. There was a small glitch with my order, and he made it up big time. But I wouldn't want to give people the idea they'd get the same deal. I'll just say order from him and hope there's a small glitch with your order haha...


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 2, 2020)

Well the TKNL5haze x Black Dom crossing are still in seedling form and taking their time; im hoping by next week ill have my first set of true leaves so I can start pumping food into em.


----------



## Kndreyn (Jun 2, 2020)

BDGrows said:


> Well the TKNL5haze x Black Dom crossing are still in seedling form and taking their time; im hoping by next week ill have my first set of true leaves so I can start pumping food into em.


I started some Consumption and Darian Gap and I really messed up. I started them in a GH Rainforest system and they were doing great. Unfortunately I messed up the water level in the rainforest and only filled it to the mark that indicated the minimum water level instead of the "full" level. The water dropped below the vortex while I was gone for the day and I lost several of them. They were starting to recover some, then I noticed the roots turning a little brownish color. So I panicked and transplanted them in to Promix. But the only Promix I could find was the "M" instead of the "BX" I normally used. They didn't react to it very well at all. I have one each of the Consumption and DG that are doing well, but the rest seem to be lagging badly. Lesson learned. Practice new growing styles on cheap seeds instead of the real deal. I still have plenty of them to start over if need be.


----------



## klyphman (Jun 2, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I'm not sure I should list everything he sent me. There was a small glitch with my order, and he made it up big time. But I wouldn't want to give people the idea they'd get the same deal. I'll just say order from him and hope there's a small glitch with your order haha...


I applaud your restraint. That's a solid move.

On another note- my 3 NL1 x Big Skunk/NL1 plants are doing great in my outdoor space. 1 is a few weeks behind the other two, but I've topped the larger two at 3rd or 4th node and am just waiting for them to show sex (crossing fingers). They're about a month old at this point and growing with nice structure.

Non AKBB
2 of my 3 Garfunkle (Bodhi) look to be males.
At least 2 of my 4 Vashon Eki Bird are females. 
Oregon Green Seed's OGOG and Amnesia Hashplant have not shown sex yet.

My plan, once a few choice males have been identified (EKI Bird and Amnesia Hashplant probably), is to trim them to just a few lower branches and let them adjust for a few days in the garden. Then dig them up, put in smallish pots and bring inside to a makeshift 'flower room' where I will immediately induce 12/12. I will collect and freeze pollen till later in the season to do select branch pollination on all varieties in the garden. Anyone do it this way? Should it work?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 2, 2020)

klyphman said:


> My plan, once a few choice males have been identified (EKI Bird and Amnesia Hashplant probably), is to trim them to just a few lower branches and let them adjust for a few days in the garden. Then dig them up, put in smallish pots and bring inside to a makeshift 'flower room' where I will immediately induce 12/12. I will collect and freeze pollen till later in the season to do select branch pollination on all varieties in the garden. Anyone do it this way? Should it work?


I've done similar things and it works. I've never tried freezing pollen though. If you timed it right and had them making pollen when you need it for your females, you could skip the freezing part and the risk of the pollen turning unviable. As for outdoor branch pollinating, just make sure you're painting a branch on the down-wind side, so the pollen doesn't blow into the whole plant. A light consistent breeze will blow the excess pollen AWAY from your plant. Sometimes, I've put a garbage bag over the plant with the one branch poking out so I won't get screwed if the wind shifts.


----------



## klyphman (Jun 2, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> If you timed it right and had them making pollen when you need it for your females, you could skip the freezing part and the risk of the pollen turning unviable. As for outdoor branch pollinating, just make sure you're painting a branch on the down-wind side, so the pollen doesn't blow into the whole plant. A light consistent breeze will blow the excess pollen AWAY from your plant. Sometimes, I've put a garbage bag over the plant with the one branch poking out so I won't get screwed if the wind shifts.


Good points, thanks.

This'll be my first time doing this--I've culled males in the past. Do the males typically produce pollen pretty early after 12/12? I know it'll be different for different plants, but I like your idea of skipping the freezing. I'd hate to go through all that work for naught.

Edited to add this question--I've also read about people then spraying off the pollinated branch the next morning to neutralize any excess pollen. Is an overnight 'pollination party' enough time before hitting the branch with misted water?


----------



## Kndreyn (Jun 2, 2020)

klyphman said:


> My plan, once a few choice males have been identified (EKI Bird and Amnesia Hashplant probably), is to trim them to just a few lower branches and let them adjust for a few days in the garden. Then dig them up, put in smallish pots and bring inside to a makeshift 'flower room' where I will immediately induce 12/12. I will collect and freeze pollen till later in the season to do select branch pollination on all varieties in the garden. Anyone do it this way? Should it work?


I have some of Sha Bud's Catpiss started and would like to collect pollen from them to dust AKBB's Golden Showers and HCP v3. I'd like to store some of the pollen from each of them somehow. Or maybe I'll just keep cuttings of each male under some florescents for future use.


----------



## gthaenigma (Jun 2, 2020)

There is a great video on youtube with leo stone of aficianado on pollenating outdoors. Short and straight.


----------



## klyphman (Jun 2, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> There is a great video on youtube with leo stone of aficianado on pollenating outdoors.


Nice, I'll check it out. Thanks.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 2, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Good points, thanks.
> 
> This'll be my first time doing this--I've culled males in the past. Do the males typically produce pollen pretty early after 12/12? I know it'll be different for different plants, but I like your idea of skipping the freezing. I'd hate to go through all that work for naught.
> 
> Edited to add this question--I've also read about people then spraying off the pollinated branch the next morning to neutralize any excess pollen. Is an overnight 'pollination party' enough time before hitting the branch with misted water?


The males are usually on schedule with the females...evolution made the timing right. Roughly speaking, the males start opening their balls around the time some clusters of hairs have formed on the females. I think overnight has been fine for me. Morning dew will accomplish what the spray bottle would do... I'm not sure I've ever sprayed them outdoors, but things are pretty damp where I am.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jun 2, 2020)

gthaenigma said:


> There is a great video on youtube with leo stone of aficianado on pollenating outdoors. Short and straight.


Thanks for mentioning that. I need to check that out and see what I'm missing. Things have worked out pretty well for me so far but I'm no expert on this. Just some trial and error experience.


----------



## gthaenigma (Jun 2, 2020)

It isn't big on details really but if you pay attention things like windless night and such become more apparent.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Jun 4, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Man have I been busy! Losing sleep and chasing dreams...
> 
> I got some more good news for the future of AKBB genetics! The old man who sent me the SSSC Beatrix Choice and the South African Haze (m4 just surprised me with another old badass tube of classic beans! The original William's Wonder, which is known for its superb potent indica high with a top notch head buzz to follow with it and guide its way... I will also be sending AKBB some of these beans. Will be doing an open pollination for preservation as well as some selecting. AKBB will probably start this project alone once he recieves the beans because unfortunately I dont have the space atm. Till I get an extra veg room constructed and some of these girls on out into the great outdoors, I can only do so much. I have 5 great looking Beatrix Choice going and probably going to run them outdoors. The Beatrix is supposed to finish outdoors in September and have some super potent sativa flowers, that's one package you just can't beat! Seems like all of these old school strains handle the outdoors multiple times better than newer modern strains do, which is a huge advantage in our Appalachian environment!
> 
> ...



Looking forward to seeing more of this! 

Thank you for your passion for the plant and the community. Preserving genetics is so important. The current climate is a double edged sword. There's more seeds being made than ever but it's all the same being crossed with each other. 

People like you and AKBB are wonderful to have in the cannabis community and I thank you for your dedication. 

Beatrix should kick ass outdoors for you! I've heard so many good things about her outdoors. Can't wait to see how your plants continue to thrive!


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 4, 2020)

Popping four of each

15 seeds

15 seeds

13 seeds


Also, one mtf and one skunk sunk immediately. I don’t think that’s a good thing lol.


----------



## BDGrows (Jun 4, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Popping four of each
> View attachment 4585229
> 15 seeds
> View attachment 4585230
> ...


----------



## Kndreyn (Jun 4, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Popping four of each
> 
> 
> 
> Also, one mtf and one skunk sunk immediately. I don’t think that’s a good thing lol.



I've been waiting for the NL5 x NL5 to be restocked. I'd like to give that whirl.


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 4, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I've been waiting for the NL5 x NL5 to be restocked. I'd like to give that whirl.


I’m probably most excited for these. Have you emailed him directly?


----------



## Kndreyn (Jun 4, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> I’m probably most excited for these. Have you emailed him directly?


I've emailed him a couple of times, but haven't asked him about those. That's a good idea. Thanks!


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Jun 4, 2020)

I don't say this often but I'd love to grow every single one of those strains. Are you doing a pheno hunt for any particular characteristics? 

After years of growing with clones only, my love for growing is reinvigorated with the OGs like AKBB, Skunk VA, Duke Diamond, etc. putting out some great genetics that isn't the flavor of the week.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 4, 2020)

Well... I think it's about time for a flip. These plants are vigorous as hell and I'm gonna have a jungle on my hands, no doubt. I'll post some pics later of 2 of the males I'm keeping that I kept inside half gallon grow bags. You would never believe they were in half gallon grow bags by the size of them, it's even shocked me! They are as big as the ones in 3 gallon bags! Heres a shot of the girls, I have 26 that will be flowered after finally deciding which ones were going outside. All males will be taken to the male "patch" this evening....


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## idlewilder (Jun 4, 2020)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> I don't say this often but I'd love to grow every single one of those strains. Are you doing a pheno hunt for any particular characteristics?
> 
> After years of growing with clones only, my love for growing is reinvigorated with the OGs like AKBB, Skunk VA, Duke Diamond, etc. putting out some great genetics that isn't the flavor of the week.


Truthfully, I want to see what these do and try to experience some of what I smoked on or heard about when I was younger. I’d like some stank from the skunk. If there are any standouts in veg then I’ll toss clones outside to chuck some pollen and see how they handle the northeast


----------



## Kndreyn (Jun 4, 2020)

Just when you think things are confusing enough, Shantibaba from Mr. Nice Seeds releases a strain called Waco. It's Widow female crossed with an old school Haze AC male.


----------



## johny sunset (Jun 5, 2020)

Here we go! Black Domina bx 1. I popped all 6, but one didn’t make it. Just sent my tissue samples into farmer freeman to get them sexed......hopefully I’ll get the results back within a week.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Jun 5, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> Here we go! Black Domina bx 1. I popped all 6, but one didn’t make it. Just sent my tissue samples into farmer freeman to get them sexed......hopefully I’ll get the results back within a week. View attachment 4586490


I'll be watching this one, Johny! Looking forward to seeing what you do with these. 

I've got some females getting ready to flower with '96 Sensi Black Domina as the dad, really looking forward to seeing the influence. The mother is Blue Orca Haze x Inzane in the Membrane (Sativas) and I've got an Indica leaner so I'm hoping for some classic black Domina power. 

Can't wait to see that bx line, I know you'll do wonders with those.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 5, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I love Canna coco.
> Canna is a premium coco product that has already been washed and conditioned.
> I would use it, but my closest retailer is 2 hours away and it costs a bit more.


My brother in cali turned me on to canna so I found some in Salem. Well that store owed canna like 10k and canna came and repo'd that shit, lol.

Now I'd have to drive to Portland on the weekend and fuck that! Lol, so much traffic for so few people, its nuts.

So I just grab roots organic brick but what a pain in the ass vs just opening the bag of canna.


----------



## johny sunset (Jun 5, 2020)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> I'll be watching this one, Johny! Looking forward to seeing what you do with these.
> 
> I've got some females getting ready to flower with '96 Sensi Black Domina as the dad, really looking forward to seeing the influence. The mother is Blue Orca Haze x Inzane in the Membrane (Sativas) and I've got an Indica leaner so I'm hoping for some classic black Domina power.
> 
> Can't wait to see that bx line, I know you'll do wonders with those.


Thanks hydro! Sound like some killer crosses you got going on there. I’m hoping fir heavy narcotic weed from these Blk dom. I spoke with Ak. He said it is 95 blk dom used in the BX, but it’s supposed to be very potent. Guess will see.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 5, 2020)

Heres these outrageously freak males in half gallon grow bags, not really a whole lot bigger than a large solo cup! Look at this SoHum95 male next to a milk jug! Now imagine how big the girls are in 3 gal! Coco for the win, every, single, time.... from this point forward!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 5, 2020)

I'm gonna be making tons of SoHum (blackdom) x 95 (black dom) beans... got 3 very nice female sohum95s and then 3 extremely vigorous SoHum95 males... Bout time to send AK some cuts!


----------



## RichRoots (Jun 5, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> I'm gonna be making tons of SoHum (blackdom) x 95 (black dom) beans... got 3 very nice female sohum95s and then 3 extremely vigorous SoHum95 males... Bout time to send AK some cuts!


What’s your method for shipping cuts?


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 5, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My brother in cali turned me on to canna so I found some in Salem. Well that store owed canna like 10k and canna came and repo'd that shit, lol.
> 
> Now I'd have to drive to Portland on the weekend and fuck that! Lol, so much traffic for so few people, its nuts.
> 
> So I just grab roots organic brick but what a pain in the ass vs just opening the bag of canna.


I hate driving through Portland.
I always end up downtown, because I can't get out of the turn only lanes quick enough on the highway.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Jun 5, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Heres these outrageously freak males in half gallon grow bags, not really a whole lot bigger than a large solo cup! Look at this SoHum95 male next to a milk jug! Now imagine how big the girls are in 3 gal! Coco for the win, every, single, time.... from this point forward!



Those plants are MASSIVE for a half gallon! Wow. That must be quite the root structure in there. I can't get over how big they are.

They're going to become trees upon transplant.


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Jun 6, 2020)

Hello AKBB fans, 
I found this in my seed refrigerator. Do you know anything about them? I'd like to find a vintage blueberry. 

Also, I entered to win a Mars Hydro Grow light. If convenient will you click over to my post and give me a, "Like." 






Mars Hydro Giveaway for May is coming, Are you ready?


Too much work for me. GL



www.rollitup.org


----------



## klyphman (Jun 6, 2020)

Earthquake mix sounds interesting, no idea what varieties it could contain, sounds like some good hunting ahead for you! Damn, that’s a lot of free seeds!


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 6, 2020)

Don_Sequitor said:


> Hello AKBB fans,
> I found this in my seed refrigerator. Do you know anything about them? I'd like to find a vintage blueberry. View attachment 4587432View attachment 4587435
> 
> Also, I entered to win a Mars Hydro Grow light. If convenient will you click over to my post and give me a, "Like."
> ...


I don't know the story behind the earthquake mix, but we had a significant earthquake up here in late 18 that may have jumbled up his seed trays.

I know that event put Ak Beanbrains out of work and was the prime impetus behind networking his seeds to seedbanks other than his in house seed company, Dankortowne.


----------



## klyphman (Jun 6, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I don't know the story behind the earthquake mix, but we had a significant earthquake up here in late 18 that may have jumbled up his seed trays.


That would make perfect sense. Would be fun to just plant and see what comes up-with the understanding that you might never really be able to id what you’ve got—which could also be frustrating for someone who likes/needs to know what they’re growing.

Either way, that full seed bag as a ‘freebie’ is yet another piece of evidence in my book that AKBB is a legit and generous dude in the industry.


----------



## Kndreyn (Jun 6, 2020)

Don_Sequitor said:


> Hello AKBB fans,
> I found this in my seed refrigerator. Do you know anything about them? I'd like to find a vintage blueberry. View attachment 4587432View attachment 4587435
> 
> Also, I entered to win a Mars Hydro Grow light. If convenient will you click over to my post and give me a, "Like."
> ...



I can hear it now... about 20 - 30 years from now people will be speculating where this elite "Earthquake" clone came from. Legend has it, an old gold prospector up in Alaska kept it going along with his sourdough starter from his ancestors from back in the 1800s...... It'll shiver your timbers!!


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 6, 2020)

4/4 popped tails on the skunk

4/4 on the nl5

3/4 on the MTF (not pictured)


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 6, 2020)

Don_Sequitor said:


> Hello AKBB fans,
> I found this in my seed refrigerator. Do you know anything about them? I'd like to find a vintage blueberry. View attachment 4587432View attachment 4587435
> 
> Also, I entered to win a Mars Hydro Grow light. If convenient will you click over to my post and give me a, "Like."
> ...



Been talking to AKBB this morning, seen your post so I brought it up. This is copied and pasted from his message.... Some killers in there!

"That was from seeds curing from fall 18 when them 7.1 earthquake hit it leveled the shelf they were on in open cups I vacuumed them up they cleaned all them Bulldog hair out It was about 4000 seeds from skunk qabbage,Larry Og,tropolope,and a few others!"


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 6, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> 4/4 popped tails on the skunk
> View attachment 4587652
> 4/4 on the nl5
> View attachment 4587653
> ...


Nice! I've never had not ONE bean from AKBB fail germination, that says a lot. Which skunk is this? I have several of the Sk#1 x SS going and one of the girls really stand out and is extremely skunky on a stem rub.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 6, 2020)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> Looking forward to seeing more of this!
> 
> Thank you for your passion for the plant and the community. Preserving genetics is so important. The current climate is a double edged sword. There's more seeds being made than ever but it's all the same being crossed with each other.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliments brother! I decided a few years ago after watching these genetics change so much over the last 18 years I've been doing this, that it was time to take hold of the issue and start working it backwards and bring the oldies back... I am actually going to throw my beatrix outdoors (still in solo cups atm) and work them from there! Kinda a huge gamble here in Kentucky when it comes to working on outdoor projects... Lots of risks involved, so I'm definitely grabbing cuts from all of them when the vigor takes off (just in case!)...

I also just recently got into contact with stray (strayfox) and gonna start working with him a little too  ... Sending him some beans first of next week and hes sending some Black Afghani Skunk and maybe a few others my way also! Hes gonna work my William's wonder for me cause I dont have the room and he has a killer ww cut he works with himself... hes been looking for the original WW beans and I just so happen to have them! He also supposedly has a straight up roadkill skunk cut that came from a dairy farmers brother... I hear he is actually amish but not 100% sure! love to work with that a bit too, see how it compares to the Kentucky (skunkspray) skunk... I'm still trying to get that cut back too, but those black afghani skunk will work in the meantime! Man it's so awesome to get the opportunity to work with these awesome breeders... never dreamed it would happen, given the red state that I reside in...


----------



## mindriot (Jun 6, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> I also just recently got into contact with stray (strayfox) and gonna start working with him a little too  ... Sending him some beans first of next week and hes sending some Black Afghani Skunk and maybe a few others my way also! Hes gonna work my William's wonder for me cause I dont have the room and he has a killer ww cut he works with himself... hes been looking for the original WW beans and I just so happen to have them! He also supposedly has a straight up roadkill skunk cut that came from a dairy farmers brother... I hear he is actually amish but not 100% sure! love to work with that a bit too, see how it compares to the Kentucky (skunkspray) skunk... I'm still trying to get that cut back too, but those black afghani skunk will work in the meantime! Man it's so awesome to get the opportunity to work with these awesome breeders... never dreamed it would happen, given the red state that I reside in...


 That's great, I know he makes a bunch of crosses with WW.... now he can find a good male to pair with it. 

He made some crosses with the Michigan Skunk, I was able to grab his Hashmaker's Dream (chem91/TK x MI Skunk).. they go quick, he's probably sending you some good stuff.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 6, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Been talking to AKBB this morning, seen your post so I brought it up. This is copied and pasted from his message.... Some killers in there!
> 
> "That was from seeds curing from fall 18 when them 7.1 earthquake hit it leveled the shelf they were on in open cups I vacuumed them up they cleaned all them Bulldog hair out It was about 4000 seeds from skunk qabbage,Larry Og,tropolope,and a few others!"


I lost a snow globe.  
Had to realign the pictures and push the wall mounted tv back against the wall.
I have noticed some new cracks in the drywall as well.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 6, 2020)

So I have
11/11 of the PHK Bx
Only 5 of 11 So/Rom eventually popped.

I've got cuts of my keeper Tk/NL5xHaze that I gave Ak Beanbrains to try.
I've got a growmie in Cali that getting some soon.

I'll be taking cuts from the Americanna 
Ak Beanbrains gave me and turning her to see what she can do under my care.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 6, 2020)

mindriot said:


> That's great, I know he makes a bunch of crosses with WW.... now he can find a good male to pair with it.
> 
> He made some crosses with the Michigan Skunk, I was able to grab his Hashmaker's Dream (chem91/TK x MI Skunk).. they go quick, he's probably sending you some good stuff.


I have heard nothing but great things about Stray! He does work with some amazing genetics, that's for sure. And you're absolutely correct, soon as he releases something it's gone, literally instantly and that is no exaggeration...

He told me that he would send me tons of beans back once he pairs and works with the WW, I can't wait! I'm beyond happy that he is sending the BAS because I tried my best to snag it from 2 different seed vendors literally as soon as it was released with no avail. I think he might be sending me some Grimmdica (I pray!), I have been looking for that for over a year. Even contacted mr soul, duke, searched on other forums, insta, overseas banks, strainly and could not find a single pack! Then while I was speaking with stray, I remember he had worked with Grimmdica so I had to bring it up.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 7, 2020)

I just have to post this on here... No need to rewrite it, but I am copy and pasting this from my insta account! This blew my mind and I plan on sticking these bad gals everywhere now... 100% hassle free cloning and planting!




"Wow can't believe this worked so effectively and easy! If you notice this Sugar Punch has tiny little plants around the base of the plant . Those are clones! I planted this Sugar Punch out in the bush not even 2 weeks ago. When I plant, I always tear/strip off the bottom growth to get the plant really deep and encourage a better root system. This time, instead of throwing the little shoots aside, I thought I'd cut them at an angle and stick em down into the ground just for the hell of it to see of they would root....and guess what? Every single one of them rooted! Also did this with a couple of Big Skunk x NL1 and PNWHP x BlackDom/Super Skunk... those rooted as well! No special hormones, no shading, nothing.... Just stuck those bad girls in the dirt and wallah! This goes to show you how amazingly vigorous and strong the cannabis plant can be! I have done this plenty of times indoor without rooting hormone but never like this!! We have had several storms and high winds come thru since I planted as well as 90 plus degree weather!! Gonna dig these gals up and take and replant them... Thank You To The Cannabis God!!! Also, thanks to the amazing breeders that put these awesome genetics out there! @akbeanbrains @sanniesseeds  #sugarpunch #blackdomina #nwhp #nl1 #sannieseeds #dankortowne #akbeanbrains #greatoutdoors #guerilla #bluegrass #cannabis #weed #greenthumb #miracles #lucky #thc"


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 7, 2020)

Well finally got all the males in place... took a few photos just to show off the amazing vigor of my selected studs! Remember that SoHum95 male? Here is 1 of 2 Vashon Kush males I kept, look at the size of this male in less than a half gal bag!! Still blows my mind... She wont even fit in the camera!







Here is the SoHum95 again...





Here is an extremely stinky skunky Psychosis male from KG Beans... Have a couple of psychosis males, a Ben Gunn and a couple more.







Here are a few in a tote ready to go to their final destination in the great outdoors!


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 7, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Nice! I've never had not ONE bean from AKBB fail germination, that says a lot. Which skunk is this? I have several of the Sk#1 x SS going and one of the girls really stand out and is extremely skunky on a stem rub.


SK1 x SS. Nice, I like to hear that it has a skunky smell. That’s what I’m looking for. Hopefully the effects are killer too
I planted the unpopped MTF seed anyway. It still has time to show up


----------



## Kndreyn (Jun 7, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> I also just recently got into contact with stray (strayfox) and gonna start working with him a little too  ... Sending him some beans first of next week and hes sending some Black Afghani Skunk and maybe a few others my way also! Hes gonna work my William's wonder for me cause I dont have the room and he has a killer ww cut he works with himself... hes been looking for the original WW beans and I just so happen to have them! He also supposedly has a straight up roadkill skunk cut that came from a dairy farmers brother... I hear he is actually amish but not 100% sure! love to work with that a bit too, see how it compares to the Kentucky (skunkspray) skunk... I'm still trying to get that cut back too, but those black afghani skunk will work in the meantime! Man it's so awesome to get the opportunity to work with these awesome breeders... never dreamed it would happen, given the red state that I reside in...


I missed those Black Afghani Shunk when they were dropped recently. I've been thinking of messaging him to see if he was going to make more of them. I'm curious about the Amish dairy farmer you mentioned. There is a local Amish farmer near me who supposedly has some out of this world clone, but I guess he's really hard to approach. All of the Amish I know around here are the complete opposite, so I found that surprising that he's not very friendly.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 7, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> SK1 x SS. Nice, I like to hear that it has a skunky smell. That’s what I’m looking for. Hopefully the effects are killer too
> I planted the unpopped MTF seed anyway. It still has time to show up


Not all of them are skunky on a rub, but they do all have very strong pungent odors. I do have 2 that are actually skunky, but honestly this does not always mean it Carrie's thru to the flowers... same goes for non skunky stem rubs, they could be 100% skunk once flowered and finished... I have learned this in time, sometimes a stem rub can be deceiving. 

The MTF is one that I actually don't have... Been thinking about asking AKBB for the actual MTF cut, and a few others but I just don't have the room right now. I'll be constructing more veg space soon enough...


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 7, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I missed those Black Afghani Shunk when they were dropped recently. I've been thinking of messaging him to see if he was going to make more of them. I'm curious about the Amish dairy farmer you mentioned. There is a local Amish farmer near me who supposedly has some out of this world clone, but I guess he's really hard to approach. All of the Amish I know around here are the complete opposite, so I found that surprising that he's not very friendly.


I think a shit load of ppl missed out on that one my friend... I was seeing reports on insta that it was sold out by the time people put it in their cart and clicked checkout! Always goes that way with Strays gear... That has to be a good sign tho! 

We don't have any Amish around here, we do have tons of mennonites... They are known to grow some good herb also, at least that's the word I've always heard. It's cool as hell knowing some of these old Amish type folks have some killer cuts, a man would never think that!

If you don't have any luck, you can hit me up in a few months... I'll probably make some beans with the Black Afghani Skunk. I'm gonna play around with it, that's for sure!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 7, 2020)

Here is an interesting little story about the mennonites.  They are even known to have connections with the infamous Guzmans Sinaloa cartel!



https://www.cbc.ca/fifth/m_episodes/2016-2017/the-mennonite-connection


----------



## Kndreyn (Jun 7, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> I think a shit load of ppl missed out on that one my friend... I was seeing reports on insta that it was sold out by the time people put it in their cart and clicked checkout! Always goes that way with Strays gear... That has to be a good sign tho!
> 
> We don't have any Amish around here, we do have tons of mennonites... They are known to grow some good herb also, at least that's the word I've always heard. It's cool as hell knowing some of these old Amish type folks have some killer cuts, a man would never think that!
> 
> If you don't have any luck, you can hit me up in a few months... I'll probably make some beans with the Black Afghani Skunk. I'm gonna play around with it, that's for sure!


Very cool brutha... I emailed the guy from Labyrinth about it and he's got me on alert for when they get restocked. I guess these are a special cross he made to help pay for his daughter's medical bills. I'd be more than happy to donate to that.


----------



## Kndreyn (Jun 7, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Here is an interesting little story about the mennonites.  They are even known to have connections with the infamous Guzmans Sinaloa cartel!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/fifth/m_episodes/2016-2017/the-mennonite-connection


That's an interesting story, and really surprising. We have lots of Amish and Mennonites as neighbors and I would never think any of them would be involved. They sure have an interesting way of life.


----------



## Jbaby77 (Jun 7, 2020)

Man I got to stop buying seeds.... gots money spent! Got a hunch there’s a lot of gold in there! Got three tknlhaze nl dom going week 2 of flower I’ll post some pics when there alittle more sexy. 3/10 females saved my siamese twin male for alittle outdoor cross project


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 8, 2020)

If anyone has any Dope Beard Durban beans, I would pop those soon as you can! As far as veg goes, it's one of the most impressive so far... you can tell its gonna have baseball bat buds erecting all over it! The nodes are stacked and full up the entire branch! The Dope Beard was only topped once and it has like 12 plus long ass arms shooting out all over the place... You can tell she is ready for flower as I have my plants on 24 hour veg and it's starting to bud already... The stem rubs smell potent, dank and sweet! I'll try and get some pics up soon... I am finally flipping tonight


----------



## mindriot (Jun 8, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> If anyone has any Dope Beard Durban beans, I would pop those soon as you can! As far as veg goes, it's one of the most impressive so far... you can tell its gonna have baseball bat buds erecting all over it! The nodes are stacked and full up the entire branch! The Dope Beard was only topped once and it has like 12 plus long ass arms shooting out all over the place... You can tell she is ready for flower as I have my plants on 24 hour veg and it's starting to bud already... The stem rubs smell potent, dank and sweet! I'll try and get some pics up soon... I am finally flipping tonight


 I got a freebie pack of those.. sounds promising. I'm still deciding on the Dope Beard or the High Flyer first.. have you tried either?


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 8, 2020)

mindriot said:


> I got a freebie pack of those.. sounds promising. I'm still deciding on the Dope Beard or the High Flyer first.. have you tried either?


This one was also one of the freebie packs. I've never completely grown out anything at all from AK, yet. Working on it lol...

According to AK the Dope Beard is the strongest Durban in flower form he has... Said it was very potent. But he said the concentrates from the durban thai high flyer were the best, compared to the Dope Beard. So I guess it really depends on if your a flower guy, or a concentrates guy... I am strictly flower myself!


----------



## mindriot (Jun 8, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> This one was also one of the freebie packs. I've never completely grown out anything at all from AK, yet. Working on it lol...
> 
> According to AK the Dope Beard is the strongest Durban in flower form he has... Said it was very potent. But he said the concentrates from the durban thai high flyer were the best, compared to the Dope Beard. So I guess it really depends on if your a flower guy, or a concentrates guy... I am strictly flower myself!


 I'm strictly flower too. I'll wait to see how yours come out, I have a backlog of his stuff to run.. next one up is romulan x grape pie.
I just took down my black dom x tknl5haze yesterday at day 70. I took sample at day 64 and she is potent.


----------



## klyphman (Jun 8, 2020)

Update on my NL1 x Big Skunk/NL1.

Of the three plants in the outside garden space, I have 1 male, 1 female and one TBD (was started a few weeks later). 

The two older ones (~5 weeks old) have been topped and are looking great. Solid branching, nice spacing, nice smells. Will probably gather some pollen from the male. 

It is exciting when the plants start to show sex, but nerve-wracking as well. Being an uotdoor only grower who wantes to try different strains, I always wonder if 3 or 4 of a variety is going to get me what I'm hoping for. This approach doesn't really allow for much of a 'pheno hunt', but so be it.


----------



## Omkarananda (Jun 11, 2020)

Got 2 females and another possible one out of my TKNL5H f3’s 
One just went into flower 
One just got up potted and will go soon
The other if/ when it has pistils will get up potted too
They’re big plants, mine are pretty uniform in their growth structures and leaves 
Hope y’all are good!


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jun 11, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> If anyone has any Dope Beard Durban beans, I would pop those soon as you can! As far as veg goes, it's one of the most impressive so far... you can tell its gonna have baseball bat buds erecting all over it! The nodes are stacked and full up the entire branch! The Dope Beard was only topped once and it has like 12 plus long ass arms shooting out all over the place... You can tell she is ready for flower as I have my plants on 24 hour veg and it's starting to bud already... The stem rubs smell potent, dank and sweet! I'll try and get some pics up soon... I am finally flipping tonight


I actually just dropped 3 of these a couple days ago. Stoked to hear how they're growing for you! I've got 4 of his Romulan BX4s going too.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 12, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> I actually just dropped 3 of these a couple days ago. Stoked to hear how they're growing for you! I've got 4 of his Romulan BX4s going too.


Awesome man! You're gonna love them I bet... All phenos are freakin' impressive. Here is one, look at the tops and thickness of this amazing canopy!


----------



## klyphman (Jun 12, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Awesome man! You're gonna love them I bet... All phenos are freakin' impressive. Here is one, look at the tops and thickness of this amazing canopy!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4593299


Sheesh, that is impressive. Happy plants!


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Jun 13, 2020)

Medical Skunk started outdoors the end of April, still hasn't shown sex but I'm leaning towards it being female. Started off very small and slow growing but it's starting to take off now, tight node spacing.


----------



## dogdaze (Jun 13, 2020)

Here's a shot of my Consumption at about 5 days of flower. Waiting for everything else to finish in next 3-5 weeks. Then I'll only have 3 to spread out under the lights(Apollo 13 Haze, Willie Nelson, and the Consumption) they will fill up the space.


----------



## dogdaze (Jun 13, 2020)

Here's a shot of my flowering tent now. Some Mr.Nice NL#5 x Haze( 2 of them (one short one tall) 88 G13 x Hashplant, Relic Flu Shot, Simple Wedding Cake (was a freebie not sure whose) BF Cookies Kush (another freebie), and a Mountain Organics Blue Gonzo, (mutant spiral but clean clones)


----------



## dogdaze (Jun 13, 2020)

And the new babies 2 x Purple Lazerlite 3 and 2 Chemdawg Haze (Sorry for multiple posts and thumbnails, I'm learning)


----------



## dogdaze (Jun 13, 2020)

Sorry, babies from Antenna seeds over at Great Lakes Genetics. No promotion, haven't grown any of his beans, but sounds pretty interesting. 
Supposedly potent hazes. We shall see


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 14, 2020)

Morning fellas! Just got up and got my coffee in! Had to get up before daylight, have plants that need to be taken outdoors and to a guerilla plot, so I had to beat the sunlight this morning... Will be heading out soon and just thought I'd stop by and show the girls as they are getting flipped (FINALLY) this morning! Also including pics of my 5 Beatrix Choice in the white styrofoam cups... They smell absolutely amazing, have not had a true sativa stem rub this (classic) smelling in a long ass time! Fruity, hazy and something else that I can't put my finger on that just screams out nothing else but mind altering sativa!


The girls....





And the Beatrix....









Also, I sent Strayfox some William's Wonder beans a few days ago, all while I had no idea he already had a care package heading my way! This made my day!!! Came in from a stressful day at the farm and my wife handed me over the package, blew my mind what was inside... Supposed to be some RKS phenos in that Afghani Black Skunk! I tried to grab a pack a few days ago when they were released and they sold out before I even got a damn chance to put them in my cart and checkout.... But ole Stray came thru and changed that for me... And to beat that, there were TWO packs in there! And the rest of the packs he included are also FIRE! He is a good man....


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 14, 2020)

*Flowering has began!!! *Damn I'm super excited!!!  


Got my drip lines setup and everything in order... Been dying for this day to come, and to be honest I should have already flipped last month! That is how far behind I am, well add a touch of (laziness) to that also hahaha....

I am very concerned about stretch. AKBB recommended that I run the first 12-14 days on 10 on 14 off, to initiate flowering faster... said that it works and after that you set it in 12/12. He said that back in the 80s this is the cycle that they would run in the trailer parks up in Alaska, due to the short head space of the old mobile homes... So we shall see.

I am also using a couple products that will help, one contains triacontanol and the other a kelp extract which does help stacks the nodes closer... As bad as I hated to, I sprayed them right before lights off with Florel also (Ethephon which converts to Ethylene)... It is absolutely safe, the only precautions to take with this is during application, it can irritate the skin according to the research, although I have never had any issues whatsoever and I do not wear protective gear when I spray. Anyway, it immediately converts to Ethylene gas and once it evaporatesit's gone, there is no residues, it is not systemic either. It's the safest PGR on the market and is the only PGR approved that I am aware of for use on food crops...

I have only ever used it in case I have stress during the grow or growing a hermie known strain. It definitely has always worked for me. But supposedly it can also reduce stretch by at least a quarter and up to half which is a lot! It's supposed to initiate flowering much much faster also, basically overnight from what I understand. The info out there of its use for this reason is very limited, so this will be a nice experiment.

We shall see....


----------



## Kndreyn (Jun 14, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> *Flowering has began!!! *Damn I'm super excited!!!
> 
> 
> Got my drip lines setup and everything in order... Been dying for this day to come, and to be honest I should have already flipped last month! That is how far behind I am, well add a touch of (laziness) to that also hahaha....
> ...


What is the purpose of Florel? I did a quick search and the article I read said it was to keep unwanted fruit from developing on ornamentals. I didn't read too deep because using it on cannabis I'm sure serves a different purpose.


----------



## klyphman (Jun 14, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> *Flowering has began!!! *Damn I'm super excited!!!


Nice update--cool to see the Beatrix Choice doing well. Someday I gotta get an indoor grow space going. Although being limited to outside does help me keep the obsession in check I suppose--I'm sure my wife is happy with that.

I read your journal thread awhile ago but haven't recently...Do I remember seeing that you have Bodhi's Garfunkle in there too? (Dumpster x 88g13hp). I've got a very healthy female in my garden, a nice squat pheno with tight node spacing and really nice stem rub. Also saved a male cutting to pollinate with too. 

Side note--I was reading up on breeding terminology and am wondering if AKBB's NL1 x BSkunk/NL1 I've got going is technically a NL1 'bx' with BSkunk as the outcross? (Assuming the NL1 used in both steps was the same mother, right?) Doesn't really matter, just trying to keep learnin'.

Have a great day y'all.


----------



## dogdaze (Jun 15, 2020)

Wow, look what showed up in the mail today. So now, I can wonder what I have. I found some packs of TK NL#5 HAZE f2 on Golden Ticket that I remember AKBB saying as the one with most varying phenos so I grabbed it as I never managed to get them at JBC. This came today and I am just as excited for the freebies. I am going to assume that they are the f2s


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 17, 2020)

Everything looking good so far 3 days into flower. Seen the first sign of stretch this morning before nap time...





Why can't I get over the fact that I should have switched to coco years ago? I guess when you depend on your hobby, your love and passion to help you make it thru life, you'll wish that you would have been doing what brings out the best all along.... Not tooting my own horn, don't want to come off that way as I am not that type of person. But I can say this, this will absolutely be the best yield and possibly even crop, that I have ever grown indoors in my entire life. I'm ready for this!


----------



## sdd420 (Jun 17, 2020)

Hello, I’m here to report on my tk x g13. It is very vigorous and gets color at the end. It is very narcotic nighttime smoke. Taste is hashy and smell is sweet and creamy almost like vanilla pudding.


----------



## Kndreyn (Jun 17, 2020)

sdd420 said:


> Hello, I’m here to report on my tk x g13. It is very vigorous and gets color at the end. It is very narcotic nighttime smoke. Taste is hashy and smell is sweet and creamy almost like vanilla pudding.


I've been looking for that taste for years now. I've very old school, and the best weed I've had always tasted like hash. I talked to AKBB about that flavor and he knew exactly what I meant and said none of his stuff really had that old school hash flavor. He'd like to have that himself. Maybe he found it in the G13 cross. I guess I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 19, 2020)

Look at what a canopy on this Dope Beard! The other DBD I'll get pics of later and she started flowering under 24hr veg, shes the only one in the room to do so... Probably going to be a very fast finisher.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 19, 2020)

I would also like to note, thus far everything is staying pretty well compact, more so than usual. I think it is due to a combination of things... Feeding correctly, temps dialed in for the most part, maybe the bud ignitor, the Florel and I am also using a trick I've never tried before... I have read it several times, just can't remember the sources. But anyway, you take a piece of PVC pipe and everyday run the pipe over the tops of the plants (the canopy). Kinda waving it back and forth and roughing up the plants a bit.... agitating them, whatever you wanna call it. Definitely wont hurt them, you just have to be careful with the amount of force you use... Seems to be working so far


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 19, 2020)

These were all taken yesterday morning, have not been in to check since lights on this morning, yet. About to go refill my reservoir and see how things are looking.


----------



## Kndreyn (Jun 19, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> I am also using a trick I've never tried before... I have read it several times, just can't remember the sources. But anyway, you take a piece of PVC pipe and everyday run the pipe over the tops of the plants (the canopy). Kinda waving it back and forth and roughing up the plants a bit.... agitating them, whatever you wanna call it. Definitely wont hurt them, you just have to be careful with the amount of force you use... Seems to be working so far



Kinda curious what the PVC trick accomplishes. I'd never heard of that. I know with tomatoes you need to agitate them to pollinate each other. Never heard of this trick before.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 19, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> Kinda curious what the PVC trick accomplishes. I'd never heard of that. I know with tomatoes you need to agitate them to pollinate each other. Never heard of this trick before.


I'll see if I can find a link to it. Like I said I've read about it in a few different links just can't remember where to source them. I'll see what I can find. It's used in some flowering greenhouse crops from what I've read, I think it causes micro tears in the fibers of the stalks and stems thus allowing for less stretch. The reason why however, I am not sure. I'll do some research...


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 19, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> Kinda curious what the PVC trick accomplishes. I'd never heard of that. I know with tomatoes you need to agitate them to pollinate each other. Never heard of this trick before.


So here is a screenshot of one write up I found, this method has been studied and experimented with when PGRs was banned and some greenhouse commercial growers tried different methods for reduction of stretch... According to this info, it is a pretty significant reduction! There are other articles out there as well. Right after lights on I shake the hell out of the entire plant, I'm not easy at all with the shaking either, ill admit it. After the vigorous shaking, I take the PVC pipe and run over the tops of the plants about 6 inches below the top and just move it back and forth roughing all branches up pretty good. I use PVC because of the roundness and soft texture, it does the job without harming the plant... I'm gonna keep digging to see if I can find more.

I have to say, I have been on these forums for many years and even joined overgrown before the big crack down happened, been growing for 18 plus and never heard of this before anywhere... So this is a very interesting experiment and I really get the vibes that it works! We will see......


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 19, 2020)

Then here is something similar, not really directly claiming to use the methods I use but still is the same process basically.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 19, 2020)

I'm really glad that I found those articles, especially the first one... I figured you guys would think I was out of my mind hahaha....


----------



## Jbaby77 (Jun 21, 2020)

My tknl5 haze f3 Nl dom 1,2,3 week 3.5. 1 and 2 look almost identical 3 has much taller structure which I think might be a miss labeled dal5 x goji‍ No super distinctive smells yet, not fussy at all, 2 or three females out of 10, Pheno 2 looks like it’s going to be a better yeilder and some really incredible tric coverage for this early, actually more than the 3 elites being grow next to them! Impressive. Will throw some updates up in a couple weeks


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 22, 2020)

Jbaby77 said:


> My tknl5 haze f3 Nl dom 1,2,3 week 3.5. 1 and 2 look almost identical 3 has much taller structure which I think might be a miss labeled dal5 x goji‍ No super distinctive smells yet, not fussy at all, 2 or three females out of 10, Pheno 2 looks like it’s going to be a better yeilder and some really incredible tric coverage for this early, actually more than the 3 elites being grow next to them! Impressive. Will throw some updates up in a couple weeks View attachment 4602321View attachment 4602322View attachment 4602324


Awesome! Lookin' good... Great catch on that one.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 28, 2020)

Well..... mind = blown!

Here's my latest photos of my indoor grow. As you can see I have got by with absolutely minimal stretch so far. Can't really believe what I am seeing, what I thought would be unmanageable, has actually became entirely manageable. I know there are a few more days of stretch left ahead, but my methods I applied have worked 100%.... Honestly, I kinda wish they had stretched a little more than what they have!

Keep in mind that some of these strains I have in here have like a 200-400% stretch rate!


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 30, 2020)

Hit them with some URB, Tribus and Coconut powder
Top to bottom: NL5 (4), Skunk (2), MTF (1)


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 1, 2020)

Are there any smoke and grow reports on the TK NL5Haze and NL5Haze? Curious to see if there are any haze dominant phenos to be found in those. I’m primarily looking for that cerebral, head high that hits like a train. Anyone found anything like that?


----------



## Bad Karma (Jul 1, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Are there any smoke and grow reports on the TK NL5Haze and NL5Haze? Curious to see if there are any haze dominant phenos to be found in those. I’m primarily looking for that cerebral, head high that hits like a train. Anyone found anything like that?


You want Consumption.
It's a collaboration between AKBB, and Professor P, who runs Relic/Dynasty Seeds.
AKBB, and Relic, both have versions of it available.
It's the Cough (aka NL5Haze) x TKNL5Haze.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 1, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> You want Consumption.
> It's a collaboration between AKBB, and Professor P, who runs Relic/Dynasty Seeds.
> AKBB, and Relic, both have versions of it available.
> It's the Cough (aka NL5Haze) x TKNL5Haze.


Thanks for the info! That one is definitely on the list. But i guess my real question is.. Has anyone actually grown it out and smoked it? We can do all the speculating and assuming based on lineage, but if the phenos aren’t there then its all moot. Basically every photo I have seen of a growing or finished TKNL5Haze plant is broad leafed with longer internodal spacing. AKBB says there are haze dom phenos in there, but I have yet to find a photo of one that even closely resembles the original NL5 x Haze from Neville.

Of course looks don’t always translate to effects. I know there was someone here growing consumption, but the logging stopped and no smoke report was written up. Anyone have any first-hand experience with any of these?


----------



## Kndreyn (Jul 1, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Thanks for the info! That one is definitely on the list. But i guess my real question is.. Has anyone actually grown it out and smoked it? We can do all the speculating and assuming based on lineage, but if the phenos aren’t there then its all moot. Basically every photo I have seen of a growing or finished TKNL5Haze plant is broad leafed with longer internodal spacing. AKBB says there are haze dom phenos in there, but I have yet to find a photo of one that even closely resembles the original NL5 x Haze from Neville.
> 
> Of course looks don’t always translate to effects. I know there was someone here growing consumption, but the logging stopped and no smoke report was written up. Anyone have any first-hand experience with any of these?


I keep coming back looking for an actual smoke report on any of this stuff. So far all I've seen are second hand accounts of stuff that's not really available. Not being a nay sayer, but you would think someone would speak up. I guess they're trying to keep it a secret haha.. I just put a couple of Consumption and Darian Gap in to flower a couple of days ago. I have three - TKNL5Haze finishing up in about a month. One hermied on me, one looks like popcorn buds and one looks great. The hermie one looks great too but started popping bananas and I found a male pod on it a couple days ago. I picked them all off and will try to finish it. I'll report on them after they finish.


----------



## mindriot (Jul 1, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Thanks for the info! That one is definitely on the list. But i guess my real question is.. Has anyone actually grown it out and smoked it? We can do all the speculating and assuming based on lineage, but if the phenos aren’t there then its all moot. Basically every photo I have seen of a growing or finished TKNL5Haze plant is broad leafed with longer internodal spacing. AKBB says there are haze dom phenos in there, but I have yet to find a photo of one that even closely resembles the original NL5 x Haze from Neville.
> 
> Of course looks don’t always translate to effects. I know there was someone here growing consumption, but the logging stopped and no smoke report was written up. Anyone have any first-hand experience with any of these?


 If it's the haze dominance you're after, I would try AKBB's NL5 x Haze, or Relic's Cough BX (NL5 x Haze). The Cough is a 12+ weeker.


----------



## mindriot (Jul 1, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I keep coming back looking for an actual smoke report on any of this stuff. So far all I've seen are second hand accounts of stuff that's not really available. Not being a nay sayer, but you would think someone would speak up. I guess they're trying to keep it a secret haha.. I just put a couple of Consumption and Darian Gap in to flower a couple of days ago. I have three - TKNL5Haze finishing up in about a month. One hermied on me, one looks like popcorn buds and one looks great. The hermie one looks great too but started popping bananas and I found a male pod on it a couple days ago. I picked them all off and will try to finish it. I'll report on them after they finish.


Some of this stuff is pretty recent.. I'm not surprised there aren't reports. I've grown about 6 or 7 of his strains and just don't have the time to write up reports on all of them. I think that's par for the course around here. Most of us just post a few pics here and there and move on to other stuff.


----------



## AdvancedBuffalo (Jul 1, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Some of this stuff is pretty recent.. I'm not surprised there aren't reports. I've grown about 6 or 7 of his strains and just don't have the time to write up reports on all of them. I think that's par for the course around here. Most of us just post a few pics here and there and move on to other stuff.


Thanks for the heads up on the Relic Cough BX. I just grabbed that, along with grapefruit F3. I’m looking for a 12+ week strain. Seems like you can’t get those extreme Sativa effects without the long flowering period. Every time someone tries to lower the flowering time, it dulls the intense cerebral effects and loses its charm.

Regarding the smoke reports.. I’m sure AKBB’s stuff is stellar. It’s just odd that people go through the trouble of buying, popping, growing, smoking, and selecting.. Then say nothing about it. I really want to know if that TKNL5Haze is as good as AKBB says it is.


----------



## mindriot (Jul 1, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the Relic Cough BX. I just grabbed that, along with grapefruit F3. I’m looking for a 12+ week strain. Seems like you can’t get those extreme Sativa effects without the long flowering period. Every time someone tries to lower the flowering time, it dulls the intense cerebral effects and loses its charm.
> 
> Regarding the smoke reports.. I’m sure AKBB’s stuff is stellar. It’s just odd that people go through the trouble of buying, popping, growing, smoking, and selecting.. Then say nothing about it. I really want to know if that TKNL5Haze is as good as AKBB says it is.


 I agree about the TKNL5Haze.. I have 2 packs and I wouldn't mind seeing some reports. My black dom/TKNL5haze was really potent, and was heavy on the haze.


----------



## Kndreyn (Jul 1, 2020)

mindriot said:


> I agree about the TKNL5Haze.. I have 2 packs and I wouldn't mind seeing some reports. My black dom/TKNL5haze was really potent, and was heavy on the haze.


How is the taste on that one? I think I'll be running the black dom crosses next.


----------



## mindriot (Jul 2, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> How is the taste on that one? I think I'll be running the black dom crosses next.


 still curing but it was a haze/earth... very pleasant not what I expected, much sweeter


----------



## Kndreyn (Jul 2, 2020)

mindriot said:


> still curing but it was a haze/earth... very pleasant not what I expected, much sweeter


I love a earthy/hashy flavor. It's so hard to find that anymore though. I grew Coastal's Black Lights awhile ago and it had a nice earthy flavor. I'll probably run that again with the AKBB Black Dom crosses. I should have picked up his BX too. I still might do that.


----------



## mindriot (Jul 2, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I love a earthy/hashy flavor. It's so hard to find that anymore though. I grew Coastal's Black Lights awhile ago and it had a nice earthy flavor. I'll probably run that again with the AKBB Black Dom crosses. I should have picked up his BX too. I still might do that.


 I've been slow to grab the Black dom BX cause I have a lot of crosses and freebies he made with it. I would be interested if he released a SoHum Black dom though. If you like the hashy flavor try Crickets and Cicadas "Black Muddy River" (Black dom x NWHP/NL1).


----------



## Kndreyn (Jul 2, 2020)

mindriot said:


> If you like the hashy flavor try Crickets and Cicadas "Black Muddy River" (Black dom x NWHP/NL1).


Order sent! Thanks brutha!


----------



## Kndreyn (Jul 2, 2020)

mindriot said:


> If you like the hashy flavor try Crickets and Cicadas "Black Muddy River" (Black dom x NWHP/NL1).


Now that I'm thinking about it, I got a freebie with an order that was listed as GG#4 x Black Dom. on the pack. Then I saw JBC had them listed as GG#4 x Black Dom NWHP NL1. Must be related somehow.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jul 2, 2020)

AdvancedBuffalo said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the Relic Cough BX. I just grabbed that, along with grapefruit F3. I’m looking for a 12+ week strain. Seems like you can’t get those extreme Sativa effects without the long flowering period. Every time someone tries to lower the flowering time, it dulls the intense cerebral effects and loses its charm.
> 
> Regarding the smoke reports.. I’m sure AKBB’s stuff is stellar. It’s just odd that people go through the trouble of buying, popping, growing, smoking, and selecting.. Then say nothing about it. I really want to know if that TKNL5Haze is as good as AKBB says it is.


You need to grab the CG/PR x Tknl5haze aka Darien's Gap if you want one that runs about 12 plus weeks and has that mind warping sativa potency. I see a lot about the CG/PR on insta and it's supposed to be some extremely powerful sativa medicine. I have 4 in flower indoors right now a few outside, we will see how they turn out. So far you can tell they're gonna be extremely heavy yielders!

Also, this winter probably around Christmas me and AKBB will be releasing the OP Beatrix Choice which is also a very nice sativa with psychedelic properties. Its shorter flowering than you would expect, but its true legit sativa goodness from SSSC in the 80s... I also supplied him with the m48 south african haze... Now that one is going to be a brain shaker! He has those in flower and they still have not shown sex yet, the old man I got the m48 from said they will run 14 plus weeks and a rare 12 week pheno will pop up from time to time. I am pretty sure we will be releasing that one too... Just go with that Darien's Gap for now. He said the Dope Beard Durban was killer head stash, a faster flowering sativa but with all the effects. I have it going now tk and it looks dope! 

I recommend Silverfields and Sugar Punch also from sannies seeds for a great sativa you'll never forget. Also, look into Swamis Blue Orca Haze or nl5haze crosses. They're plenty of killer sativa out there offered by so many awesome breeders, Snowhigh stands out as well as Ace... Akbb has several nice ones also! Good luck.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jul 2, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> Now that I'm thinking about it, I got a freebie with an order that was listed as GG#4 x Black Dom. on the pack. Then I saw JBC had them listed as GG#4 x Black Dom NWHP NL1. Must be related somehow.


I have not ran that but I am running the Black Domina/PNWHP x Super Skunk and I got a straight up PNWHP pheno.... Does not even stretch, short and dark wide leaf plant that smells of hash and skunk on a stem rub. Not sweet at all... Its gonna be a killer and the nodes are stacked! I could only imagine what it would look like if I had not of over vegged and had to top right before flower to keep it on the lowdown... Its definitely one I would recommend grabbing. I'm 17 days in and every single girl is stacking so beautiful and all gonna be great yielders... Frosty as hell already too! The Terps on the SoHum95 is out of this world... It already smells strong enough to be in mid flower, it's going to stank to high heaven... A bowl of plastic, citrus and hashy funk, crazy ass wonderful old school smell...


----------



## mindriot (Jul 2, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> I have not ran that but I an running the Black Domina/PNWHP x Super Skunk and I got s straight up PNWHP pheno.... Does not evens stretch, short and dark wide leaf plant that smells of hash and skunk on a stem rub. Not sweet at all... Its gonna be a killer and the nodes are stacked! I could only imagine what it would look like if I had not of over vegged and had to top right before flower to keep it on the lowdown... Its definitely one I would recommend grabbing. I'm 17 days in and every single girl is stacking so beautiful and all gonna be great yielders... Frosty as hell already too! The Terps on the SoHum95 is out of this world... It already smells strong enough to be in mid flower, it's going to stank to high heaven... A bowl of plastic, citrus and hashy funk, crazy ass wonderful old school smell...


 Oh yea the Super Skunk.. I got a skunk heavy pheno of the Stardawg/NL1 x SS.. smelled like a wet musty gym sock.. That Dom/PNWHP cross has some serious potential.


----------



## Kndreyn (Jul 2, 2020)

Just checked in the flower room. I have two Consumption and two Darien Gap. One DG is female and one Consumption is male. Pretty sure the other Consumption is female. The leaves on the Darien Gap are long and slender like the leaves on Columbian I grew from seeds back in the 70s. I'll get some pics to post in the next day or so.


----------



## klyphman (Jul 2, 2020)

A few pics of (NL1/Big Skunk) x NL1. 2 months old, topped once, standing 2' tall. So far so good.

I put some cardboard behind it for the pics in an attempt to block out the crazy rhubarb foliage nearby--elephant ear sized stuff! I had a second female, but gave that one away.

Will update as the season progresses.

Edited to add that it is probably the slowest growing of all the plants in the garden, but I'm not concerned-it certainly isn't small or runty. It has been healthy and happy throughout, and that is what will matter in the end. 

(My Vashon Eki Bird is going to be massive, but I've tied that thing down like crazy--the main stem is horizontal, as are many side branches. Bodhi's Garfunkle has leaves much larger than my hand--big fat indica leaves, and both selections from Oregon Green Seed are tall and wide).


----------



## sdd420 (Jul 2, 2020)

Tk x g13 was vigorous and tasty and strong as anything from other breeders (indica wise)


----------



## BDGrows (Jul 2, 2020)

I accidentally waited to long to flip the TKNL5Hazes x Black doms so Im probably going to clone them and use the clones as testers... I wont have a report until probably Dec.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jul 4, 2020)

Everything is coming along great as of now! No deficiencies on any plants in this entire room whatsoever and they're all on an automated drip system getting the exact same amount of nutrients and mostly all different strains and phenotypes. When light flip on tonight, I'll be on day 18... Wish it was day 50 about right now! But it'll be here before I know it... Looks like there's gonna be some fast finishers in here!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jul 4, 2020)

Also received these awesome cuts yesterday... Two I have never had before. The Santa Cruz Blue Dream and Headband... Got some sample flower of the BD along with the clones, it's some awesome day time smoke!


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jul 4, 2020)

Growing the Romulan BX4 and Dope Beard Durban right now as part of a phenohunt. DBD are doing good ... as mentioned very little stretch. But the Roms are super inconsistent so far ... anyone else here grow them yet? I only ran 4 seeds so curious if thats a trend or if I just had bad luck


----------



## psychadelibud (Jul 4, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Growing the Romulan BX4 and Dope Beard Durban right now as part of a phenohunt. DBD are doing good ... as mentioned very little stretch. But the Roms are super inconsistent so far ... anyone else here grow them yet? I only ran 4 seeds so curious if thats a trend or if I just had bad luck


I will be running Rom Bx4 and SoRom (Sohum95 black domina x romulan) on the next run. AKBB said the Rom bx4 is just as good as the cut if not better...

Just got these fresh pics of the flower room. Did a foliar feeding this morning before lights off with Nirvana and they love that stuff. I usually spray every 2 to 3 days with the Nirvana @ 6ml per gal and a couple drops of ivory dish soap.

You can see a difference literally over night. There is not a plant in the entire room that's not pushing out a lot of frost....


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 5, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Well..... mind = blown!
> 
> Here's my latest photos of my indoor grow. As you can see I have got by with absolutely minimal stretch so far. Can't really believe what I am seeing, what I thought would be unmanageable, has actually became entirely manageable. I know there are a few more days of stretch left ahead, but my methods I applied have worked 100%.... Honestly, I kinda wish they had stretched a little more than what they have!
> 
> ...


PGRs definitely work, lol.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 5, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> PGRs definitely work, lol.


I hope not.
PGR's are no bueno.
PGR buds have more pubic hair than a 1970's era Hustler.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 5, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I hope not.
> PGR's are no bueno.
> PGR buds have more pubic hair than a 1970's era Hustler.


For sure. I just meant they definitely keep plants short but there is a trade off. Lack of terps and potency and buds look fake.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jul 5, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> For sure. I just meant they definitely keep plants short but there is a trade off. Lack of terps and potency and buds look fake.


True, but not the case with Florel... The finished product using Florel is nothing at all like paclo and others in that category... They look normal, 100% free of toxins and the buds look identical and carry the same terps, potency as they would normally grown. Honestly, I've used florel before many of times and I think the lack of stretch contributes to correct feeding rates, correct timing, agitating the plants and training and a small percentage of results likely go to florel as it simply kicks the plants into flowering mode faster than without it.

AKBB told me he had a crop once that he kept the fan on high, directly on the plants. He said it did not stretch at all. Which would go along in the same category of plant agitation. It's been proven to work but I never see reports of any growers doing it. Also, I was recommended to initiate flowering at 14 off/ 10 on for the first week, then switch over to 12/12... Also used bud ignitor, which is known to work well if used correctly, topped only 4 days before flip (which I wish I didn't do).. their's so many variables that come into play, Florel only contributed to a small amount of that. If Florel was as effective at the same rate paclo is, all the big commercial growers would be using it instead... since it does not carry over to the harvested flower, cheaper and does not carry much risk in damaging the plants... Its basically the same thing as the old Dutch Master Reverse and the newer product called Optic Foliar Switch.


----------



## johny sunset (Jul 6, 2020)

Here is a pic the 95 Black Domina bx (Black Domina x NW Hashplant F3 x Black Domina x NW Hashplant F1) So out of my freebie pack I found two males and 3 ladies. The males I gave to a friend to play with and the gals have been in my tent just over a week now. I’ve been topping them to promote some side branching and their looking pretty decent. 

Front right is Glukie breath. Others the Black Domina.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Jul 6, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> Here is a pic the 95 Black Domina bx (Black Domina x NW Hashplant F3 x Black Domina x NW Hashplant F1) So out of my freebie pack I found two males and 3 ladies. The males I gave to a friend to play with and the gals have been in my tent just over a week now. I’ve been topping them to promote some side branching and their looking pretty decent.
> View attachment 4615918
> Front right is Glukie breath. Others the Black Domina.



Looks great! Loving those giant Black Domina fan leaves so far. Looking forward to these.


----------



## Mtngreens (Jul 6, 2020)

Here's some more Black Domina BX pictures.


----------



## mindriot (Jul 6, 2020)

Here are a few Sundae Driver x TKNL5Haze.. day 43. one has a funky metallic smell


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 6, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> True, but not the case with Florel... The finished product using Florel is nothing at all like paclo and others in that category... They look normal, 100% free of toxins and the buds look identical and carry the same terps, potency as they would normally grown. Honestly, I've used florel before many of times and I think the lack of stretch contributes to correct feeding rates, correct timing, agitating the plants and training and a small percentage of results likely go to florel as it simply kicks the plants into flowering mode faster than without it.
> 
> AKBB told me he had a crop once that he kept the fan on high, directly on the plants. He said it did not stretch at all. Which would go along in the same category of plant agitation. It's been proven to work but I never see reports of any growers doing it. Also, I was recommended to initiate flowering at 14 off/ 10 on for the first week, then switch over to 12/12... Also used bud ignitor, which is known to work well if used correctly, topped only 4 days before flip (which I wish I didn't do).. their's so many variables that come into play, Florel only contributed to a small amount of that. If Florel was as effective at the same rate paclo is, all the big commercial growers would be using it instead... since it does not carry over to the harvested flower, cheaper and does not carry much risk in damaging the plants... Its basically the same thing as the old Dutch Master Reverse and the newer product called Optic Foliar Switch.


I've never really concerned myself with stretch and have always trained my plants in accordance to my height of room.

I do see the benefit of using Ethephon to control stretch as it appears to be harmless unlike other PGR's like Paclobutrazol, daminozide, and chlormequat chloride.

Basically, Ethephon has the same effects of shaking your plants.
I may even give it a try on some big stretchy bastards.


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 7, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I've never really concerned myself with stretch and have always trained my plants in accordance to my height of room.
> 
> I do see the benefit of using Ethephon to control stretch as it appears to be harmless unlike other PGR's like Paclobutrazol, daminozide, and chlormequat chloride.
> 
> ...


Has anyone ever grown a pineapple? This post reminds me of how to initiate a pineapple to flower. Place a bag over the pineapple with an apple inside and the ethylene has from the apple tricks the pineapple into fruiting. I wonder if it would work on cannabis...


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 7, 2020)

Transplanted MTF and the two skunks. I need to pick up more soil to finish the NL5‘a

12 hours later


----------



## psychadelibud (Jul 7, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Here are a few Sundae Driver x TKNL5Haze.. day 43. one has a funky metallic smell
> 
> View attachment 4616464View attachment 4616467


She is looking really good!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jul 7, 2020)

Big changes have taken place in the last 3 days or so since the last update... Some of them are flowering super fast! We are on day 22 of flower...

Here is the PNWHP/Black Domina x Super Skunk... She is frosting up real nice!







Here is a few different shots of 2 different SoHum95 gals...









Here's some random shots of the whole room... I need to get to the back and get some pics of the CG/PR x tknl5haze... it is frosted to the EXTREME!!!








Looking very good to only be on day 22 of flower... as you can see, the Florel did not alter the trich development.... So ready for harvest time already!!!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jul 7, 2020)

And did I mention.... That it is smelling like 1989 in there?????


----------



## kona gold (Jul 7, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Big changes have taken place in the last 3 days or so since the last update... Some of them are flowering super fast! We are on day 22 of flower...
> 
> Here is the PNWHP/Black Domina x Super Skunk... She is frosting up real nice!
> 
> ...


Those are all 22 days from flip?
Beautiful by the way!


----------



## kona gold (Jul 7, 2020)

Mtngreens said:


> Here's some more Black Domina BX pictures.View attachment 4616373View attachment 4616374


That's a black domina leaf for sure!!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jul 7, 2020)

kona gold said:


> Those are all 22 days from flip?
> Beautiful by the way!


Yessir... they are 22 days from the first day of 12/12! I know, it blows my mind a bit too... But they're not all that far along, I have most sativa doms in the back of the room and they're much slower. I think a big part of it is due to the Florel and the first weeks light schedule set on 10/14 and I'm beginning to believe the bud ignitor/bud blood works as well, cause I had girls in the last run kick into flower what seemed like a week faster than compared to when I didn't use it. It really does help, I know that much.

Florel is known to kick them into flower basically overnight.

Thanks brother!


----------



## Jbaby77 (Jul 10, 2020)

We’ll call it day 45 flower for my 2 tk nl5haze f3 nl dom. Their grown 1 gallon super soil with microbes and just ro(Pheno hunt in small containers) extremely squat and very very little stretch. Man I got to say these are some of the most trich’d out I’ve ever seen! No joke I’ve grow 1000’s of plant and I’m super impressed... shit is dank. I will update when done but looks to be a descent Yeilder so far and I’d guess 9 weeker(we’ll see) if potency is everything he claims... well I thinks I might have a keeper . Bought a bunch of his gear as I’ve been looking for (legit) old school northern light, I’ve got a triangle x nl1 from coastal, 20 plant hunt and found an incredible keeper, have to see how his nl1 x’s stack up against that bad bitch


----------



## psychadelibud (Jul 11, 2020)

Jbaby77 said:


> We’ll call it day 45 flower for my 2 tk nl5haze f3 nl dom. Their grown 1 gallon super soil with microbes and just ro(Pheno hunt in small containers) extremely squat and very very little stretch. Man I got to say these are some of the most trich’d out I’ve ever seen! No joke I’ve grow 1000’s of plant and I’m super impressed... shit is dank. I will update when done but looks to be a descent Yeilder so far and I’d guess 9 weeker(we’ll see) if potency is everything he claims... well I thinks I might have a keeper . Bought a bunch of his gear as I’ve been looking for (legit) old school northern light, I’ve got a triangle x nl1 from coastal, 20 plant hunt and found an incredible keeper, have to see how his nl1 x’s stack up against that bad bitch


Lookin' good n frosty! What kinda terps you picking up on them so far? A buddy on insta just sent me some cuts and flower samples, one of the samples he sent was the GST (great southern trendkill skunk) x tknl5haze and it was some super potent flower! Ain't had that old school vibe and effect from bud in a while... Very heady and floaty stuff.


----------



## SYZ (Jul 11, 2020)

Greetings from the UK. Signed up just for this thread so I could gawk at all your lovely photos and contribute once I have something growing. 

Just made my order with AKBB, went for:

Blue blood X Vintage blueberry 
NL5/Haze
HCP v3
Black Dom bx
Americanna
Skunk Qabbage X Mimosa
OG Choc Thai
Dope Beard Durban (freebie)
Skunk #1 X Super Skunk (freebie)

Top dude, found time to answer my questions and make a few recommendations. Never been so excited by a seed purchase and a potential return to some old school experiences. These won't be slept on and I'll probably pop 2 packs per run in coco under LED, starting when they land. 

I'll be sure to upload photos, and smoke reports once complete. 

Have a top weekend


----------



## AlbertGSP (Jul 11, 2020)

Here's a A1/testarossa X skunk qabbage


----------



## Jbaby77 (Jul 11, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Lookin' good n frosty! What kinda terps you picking up on them so far? A buddy on insta just sent me some cuts and flower samples, one of the samples he sent was the GST (great southern trendkill skunk) x tknl5haze and it was some super potent flower! Ain't had that old school vibe and effect from bud in a while... Very heady and floaty stuff.


Treps so far are like a fruity kinda a smell tho the number 1 has an added dank lime type twist... love it got me rubbing those sugar leafs I’m sure the smell will change around a bit, but very pleased so far!


----------



## teddy bonkers (Jul 14, 2020)

My AKBB Update
as of right now I am NOT impressed with these seeds. I have a nl5/nl1xnl1 bx I chopped after I got tired of looking at it 11 weeks into flower. it threw nanners that I plucked for a month, luckily they were sterile. I have a super skunk BX at week 8 that I had high hopes for but is now seeding itself.
the Nl is dried and is mids at best. I really thought by buying bx crosses that I would have something stable.
and before anyone tries to blame me for these issues, I have other breeders going right next to these without issues. I have 2 freebies from jbc that are looking amazing, a sour banana from crockett that smells like a candy store. cannarado pilaf that I have grown a few rounds and some cherry zkittles from green line. only problems are with the akbb.


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 14, 2020)

teddy bonkers said:


> My AKBB Update
> as of right now I am NOT impressed with these seeds. I have a nl5/nl1xnl1 bx I chopped after I got tired of looking at it 11 weeks into flower. it threw nanners that I plucked for a month, luckily they were sterile. I have a super skunk BX at week 8 that I had high hopes for but is now seeding itself.
> the Nl is dried and is mids at best. I really thought by buying bx crosses that I would have something stable.
> and before anyone tries to blame me for these issues, I have other breeders going right next to these without issues. I have 2 freebies from jbc that are looking amazing, a sour banana from crockett that smells like a candy store. cannarado pilaf that I have grown a few rounds and some cherry zkittles from green line. only problems are with the akbb.


How many beans did you pop?


----------



## teddy bonkers (Jul 14, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> How many beans did you pop?


I popped like 4 of the nl and skunk before I got a female. I got 2 more issnl/mtf in veg, going into flower soon. If the skunk didn't seed itself, it would be fire, so I hope something good is still in there. The NL is probably good for outdoors.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jul 14, 2020)

Tester branch from one of AKBB skunk crosses.i believe this one is skunk x gnik blueberry or something. Smells like burnt rubber and nastiness.Has that smell like it will be super strong.This is at 9 1/2 weeks. Looks like it could go another week at least


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 14, 2020)

I mean no offense but I wouldn’t assume every female will be a winner from any breeder. There is a reason the packs have several seeds, if your approach to selection is “the first one will do” then lackluster pheno is a possibility.


----------



## teddy bonkers (Jul 14, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I mean no offense but I wouldn’t assume every female will be a winner from any breeder. There is a reason the packs have several seeds, if your approach to selection is “the first one will do” then lackluster pheno is a possibility.


I grew some seeds from cap and got 2 females out of 4 seeds, got 2 different phenos and both where dank. got 2 freebies from jbc going next to the akbb, they are killing it. I get you have to search, but to come up with this after 4 months with 2 different BX strains? I'm not so sure if I want to try again with them. definitely not the NL. I ain't got time for 12 week strains.


----------



## sdd420 (Jul 14, 2020)

teddy bonkers said:


> I grew some seeds from cap and got 2 females out of 4 seeds, got 2 different phenos and both where dank. got 2 freebies from jbc going next to the akbb, they are killing it. I get you have to search, but to come up with this after 4 months with 2 different BX strains? I'm not so sure if I want to try again with them. definitely not the NL. I ain't got time for 12 week strains.


All the old stuff went 12 weeks really good stuff like ssh and the cough and nl5 haze you’re gonna miss out bro


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 14, 2020)

I wouldn’t even pop less than 3 fems at a time, your luck is better than mine.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 15, 2020)

teddy bonkers said:


> I popped like 4 of the nl and skunk before I got a female. I got 2 more issnl/mtf in veg, going into flower soon. If the skunk didn't seed itself, it would be fire, so I hope something good is still in there. The NL is probably good for outdoors.


Are you sure the Super Skunk seeded itself or did it catch some pollen from the NL with nanners? That NL plant sounds like an oddball pheno... Northern Lights stuff should be on the fast-finishing side I'd think. I'd try a few more before I throw in the towel on both.


----------



## teddy bonkers (Jul 15, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Are you sure the Super Skunk seeded itself or did it catch some pollen from the NL with nanners? That NL plant sounds like an oddball pheno... Northern Lights stuff should be on the fast-finishing side I'd think. I'd try a few more before I throw in the towel on both.


positive, the nl had not 1 seed and nothing else in the room got seeds. I have a clone of skunk that is 5 weeks into flower and is doing the same thing. it was under a different light and the NL had been long harvested. I will probably try the skunk again as it looks super dank except for the seeds. I am just putting some iss/mtf into flower for sexing, so I still have hope for some winners. I just wanted to update MY experience with these beans so far.


----------



## sdd420 (Jul 15, 2020)

100% germination on the Oaxacan and Black Widow x Blueberry and Candyland x Black Domina


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 15, 2020)

teddy bonkers said:


> I just wanted to update MY experience with these beans so far.


Thanks for sharing... poor results are definitely worth reporting. I know we're all acting a little skeptical but I think people just want to be sure before we give a strain/breeder a black mark. You might consider contacting AKBB directly if you're disappointed... he'd probably appreciate an opportunity to make things right, as well as hearing feedback of problems.


----------



## teddy bonkers (Jul 15, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Thanks for sharing... poor results are definitely worth reporting. I know we're all acting a little skeptical but I think people just want to be sure before we give a strain/breeder a black mark. You might consider contacting AKBB directly if you're disappointed... he'd probably appreciate an opportunity to make things right, as well as hearing feedback of problems.


I'm not at the complete disappointment level. I will still try and find winners, I want these to work just as bad as anyone else. Nothing worse then spending all that money and time for nothing.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 15, 2020)

i couldn’t agree more, actually the point I was trying to make.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jul 16, 2020)

The Super Skunk BX are going to have some herms. Last time I ordered from him I asked why they weren't on his master list and he said he found some herms in the progeny so he's not selling them. I have some going now after asking him for some as freebies.


----------



## SimpleBox (Jul 17, 2020)

@teddy bonkers 
Definitely hit up AKBB. He’s active on IG. I’m willing to bet he’d be happy to make it right and he’d appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 17, 2020)

sdd420 said:


> 100% germination on the Oaxacan and Black Widow x Blueberry and Candyland x Black Domina


Where did you get the Candyland x Black Dom from?


----------



## teddy bonkers (Jul 17, 2020)

SimpleBox said:


> @teddy bonkers
> Definitely hit up AKBB. He’s active on IG. I’m willing to bet he’d be happy to make it right and he’d appreciate the feedback.


I barely use a smart phone let alone get on the gram,lol
I'll wait to see if I get some fire. still have a few seeds to go thru : mrgreen:


----------



## sdd420 (Jul 17, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Where did you get the Candyland x Black Dom from?


It was a freebie


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 17, 2020)

teddy bonkers said:


> I barely use a smart phone let alone get on the gram,lol
> I'll wait to see if I get some fire. still have a few seeds to go thru : mrgreen:


I'll PM you his email. He's really responsive to emails.


----------



## teddy bonkers (Jul 17, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> I'll PM you his email. He's really responsive to emails.


thanks, I think I got it already.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 17, 2020)

thanks for letting us know. I have a few AKBB packs, but did not get the SS bx. I wish breeders posted more about their potential hermies.


----------



## Kndreyn (Jul 17, 2020)

I've been holding off saying anymore about my TKNL5Haze experience. My initial run of them, I started 6 and got 4 females. To be fair, I had an intake duct plugged, so my flower room wasn't getting enough fresh air, so they didn't do well at all. No odor, small yields and leafy buds. I'm taking the blame for that. But this second run, there is no excuse. I flowered three of them along with some Katsu Bubba Sis and some Dominion Burnout Chem. Two of the AKNL5Haze look really good, but I've been pulling bananas and male flowers off of them for 2 or 3 weeks now. The third one is just producing little tiny popcorn buds. They are 51 days since flipping to 12/12 and I'm just going to whack them, trash the cuttings I have and be done with them. The Bubba Sis and Burnout Chem are looking great. I'm starting to suspect we're seeing the results of untested releases. I've got a shit load of his crosses, but I'm going to be very hesitant to bother running anymore of them.


----------



## teddy bonkers (Jul 17, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I've been holding off saying anymore about my TKNL5Haze experience. My initial run of them, I started 6 and got 4 females. To be fair, I had an intake duct plugged, so my flower room wasn't getting enough fresh air, so they didn't do well at all. No odor, small yields and leafy buds. I'm taking the blame for that. But this second run, there is no excuse. I flowered three of them along with some Katsu Bubba Sis and some Dominion Burnout Chem. Two of the AKNL5Haze look really good, but I've been pulling bananas and male flowers off of them for 2 or 3 weeks now. The third one is just producing little tiny popcorn buds. They are 51 days since flipping to 12/12 and I'm just going to whack them, trash the cuttings I have and be done with them. The Bubba Sis and Burnout Chem are looking great. I'm starting to suspect we're seeing the results of untested releases. I've got a shit load of his crosses, but I'm going to be very hesitant to bother running anymore of them.


why I bought BX crosses, Maybe I'm wrong, but I think backcross, I think stable. I'm not a breeder so like I said, i may be wrong.
I also have clones of both strains going as I wanted to make sure it wasn't me. got a few weeks till they finish.


----------



## Kndreyn (Jul 17, 2020)

teddy bonkers said:


> why I bought BX crosses, Maybe I'm wrong, but I think backcross, I think stable. I'm not a breeder so like I said, i may be wrong.
> I also have clones of both strains going as I wanted to make sure it wasn't me. got a few weeks till they finish.


I have some of his Consumption and Darien Gap going that are 22 days in to 12/12. The Darien Gap looks interesting. It reminds me of plants I grew back in the 70s from seeds found in bags of Columbian. Long slender leaves and long internode spacing. Buds are just starting to develop so it'll be wait and see on those.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jul 17, 2020)

I would not give up on AKBB just yet... This is my first ever run with his gear, 90% of my grow is his stuff (indoor and out) and from all various strains as well. I don't have one single issue with any of the plants... Ecen various phenotypes from each strain all are doing great. The only 2 plants in the room I am not that happy with is the Romulan s1's from Romulan Genetics. Don't get me wrong, they're frosty but very puny small popcorn buds, but they are extremely frosty... I guess it will be great headstash though and they sure are pungent, just extremely poor yields...

Recently I had an issue with too much salt build up in the coco, from you guessed it.... No runoff. I am working on getting that corrected, but despite my nutrient burn (some plants got it quiet severely) they're all still putting out!









This may be saying too much.... But every single pheno as far as aesthetic appeal goes, looks as frosty as any clone only cut I've ever got passed to me in my life.... 

They also all smell and perform exactly the way AKBB told me they would... Maybe I'm just lucky?? But considering how many plants I'm running of his (over 100) not one issue, yet.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jul 17, 2020)

I am on day 32 of flower!


----------



## teddy bonkers (Jul 17, 2020)

both strains I'm growing looked good till about week 5 for the skunk, started showing seed growth, the NL started showing nanners about week 7. Keep an eye out. The skunk stilll looks super dank, just has seeds in it.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jul 17, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I have some of his Consumption and Darien Gap going that are 22 days in to 12/12. The Darien Gap looks interesting. It reminds me of plants I grew back in the 70s from seeds found in bags of Columbian. Long slender leaves and long internode spacing. Buds are just starting to develop so it'll be wait and see on those.


All of my Darien Gap look awesome! On day 32 they are absolutely covered in trichs... I look forward to this one the most I believe..


----------



## mindriot (Jul 17, 2020)

I've had pretty good luck with AKBB gear so far, I've ran around 7 of his strains, including skunk and TKNL5Haze crosses and have not had a single intersex issue, including his untested freebies. The only issue I had with AKBB gear was my black dom x Tknl5haze had problems with tough shells, 7/10 needed a lot of help and I lost a few. In hindsight I should have done the sandpaper trick first.

That sucks @Kndreyn about your TKNL5haze.. I have a few packs I haven't run yet.. is yours F1?


----------



## Kndreyn (Jul 17, 2020)

mindriot said:


> I've had pretty good luck with AKBB gear so far, I've ran around 7 of his strains, including skunk and TKNL5Haze crosses and have not had a single intersex issue, including his untested freebies. The only issue I had with AKBB gear was my black dom x Tknl5haze had problems with tough shells, 7/10 needed a lot of help and I lost a few. In hindsight I should have done the sandpaper trick first.
> 
> That sucks @Kndreyn about your TKNL5haze.. I have a few packs I haven't run yet.. is yours F1?


I bought them in January from JBC and they were listed as just TKNL5Haze and were $100. There were like 20 beans in the pack, so I have a lot of them left. I'm just a little gunshy right now. Today is my 69th birthday, so hoo nose how many grows I have left in me, but I want them to count when I do grow something haha... I'm going to trash the ones I have going and I have a catpiss project and a couple of Black Domina crosses from Bob Hemphill next on deck. Maybe I'll try the TKNL5Haze again after that. I really wanted them to work.


----------



## mindriot (Jul 17, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I bought them in January from JBC and they were listed as just TKNL5Haze and were $100. There were like 20 beans in the pack, so I have a lot of them left. I'm just a little gunshy right now. Today is my 69th birthday, so hoo nose how many grows I have left in me, but I want them to count when I do grow something haha... I'm going to trash the ones I have going and I have a catpiss project and a couple of Black Domina crosses from Bob Hemphill next on deck. Maybe I'll try the TKNL5Haze again after that. I really wanted them to work.


 I got mine in December, paid the same.. I probably have the same batch as you... although I didn't get 20 beans. I don't blame you for being gun shy. I'm gonna run all mine in a few months, hopefully i have better results.
which catpiss you running? I only ran 2 females of AKBB's capiss, had one heavy ammonia smelling.. but had a sweeter taste than I was expecting and a heavy stone. Really pungent when burned.


----------



## Kndreyn (Jul 17, 2020)

mindriot said:


> I got mine in December, paid the same.. I probably have the same batch as you... although I didn't get 20 beans. I don't blame you for being gun shy. I'm gonna run all mine in a few months, hopefully i have better results.
> which catpiss you running? I only ran 2 females of AKBB's capiss, had one heavy ammonia smelling.. but had a sweeter taste than I was expecting and a heavy stone. Really pungent when burned.


I'm doing 707's Catpiss this run and I have AKBB's Hawaiian Catpiss V3 and Golden Showers to run next. I also have Rare Dankness' Dank Commander which is suppose to have some Catpiss OG in it. But after I bought them I read where they sold out or something and what you get now isn't really what they use to have. So I don't know if I'll bother with the Dank Commander.


----------



## Kndreyn (Jul 17, 2020)

mindriot said:


> I only ran 2 females of AKBB's capiss, had one heavy ammonia smelling.. but had a sweeter taste than I was expecting and a heavy stone. Really pungent when burned.


That heavy ammonia smell is kinda what I'm looking for, so I'll probably pop those sooner than I thought. I have a friend who I'm sending half of them to and I'll run the other half here.


----------



## klyphman (Jul 17, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> Today is my 69th birthday


Happy birthday from a fellow July baby.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Jul 17, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I bought them in January from JBC and they were listed as just TKNL5Haze and were $100. There were like 20 beans in the pack, so I have a lot of them left. I'm just a little gunshy right now. Today is my 69th birthday, so hoo nose how many grows I have left in me, but I want them to count when I do grow something haha... I'm going to trash the ones I have going and I have a catpiss project and a couple of Black Domina crosses from Bob Hemphill next on deck. Maybe I'll try the TKNL5Haze again after that. I really wanted them to work.


Crap... I bought that same batch of TKNL5 Haze as you two guys. Did we ever figure out if those were F1s or F2s? 

I suppose _some_ herms isn't shocking but that's not a good result. TK (and OGs and Cookies and so forth) has hermies lurking in the genes and Haze isn't gonna help the situation at all. Was the old NL5 Haze strain known for problems? I'm still up for running them but it's good to have warning that they're sensitive at the least. Maybe part of the phenohunt with this strain is sifting out the flakey bisexual phenos. 

Happy Birthday anyway! I'm a fellow "Cancer on the earth" myself.


----------



## mindriot (Jul 17, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Crap... I bought that same batch of TKNL5 Haze as you two guys. Did we ever figure out if those were F1s or F2s?


 Nope.. I'm gonna message him and find out


----------



## Kndreyn (Jul 17, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Crap... I bought that same batch of TKNL5 Haze as you two guys. Did we ever figure out if those were F1s or F2s?
> 
> I suppose _some_ herms isn't shocking but that's not a good result. TK (and OGs and Cookies and so forth) has hermies lurking in the genes and Haze isn't gonna help the situation at all. Was the old NL5 Haze strain known for problems? I'm still up for running them but it's good to have warning that they're sensitive at the least. Maybe part of the phenohunt with this strain is sifting out the flakey bisexual phenos.
> 
> Happy Birthday anyway! I'm a fellow "Cancer on the earth" myself.


No I never really figured out what they were. So many conflicting stories about all this stuff I don't know what to believe anymore. Still trying to figure out the Black Domina stories. First he says Sohum that was made in 95, then there's the 95, then the Sohum95, then the Sohum that was older than the 95. I give up haha...


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 17, 2020)

Happy birthday y’all!


----------



## Don_Sequitor (Jul 17, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I bought them in January from JBC and they were listed as just TKNL5Haze and were $100. There were like 20 beans in the pack, so I have a lot of them left. I'm just a little gunshy right now. Today is my 69th birthday, so hoo nose how many grows I have left in me, but I want them to count when I do grow something haha... I'm going to trash the ones I have going and I have a catpiss project and a couple of Black Domina crosses from Bob Hemphill next on deck. Maybe I'll try the TKNL5Haze again after that. I really wanted them to work.


HBD. Hope it is amazing.


----------



## mindriot (Jul 18, 2020)

Just an update on the TKNL5Haze.. I talked to AKBB, said he released F2 and F3s. 
So unless you bought NL, TK or Haze Dom F3s, you have the F2 release. 

He also said stress can bring out some intersex issues in the durban and hazes, but it's not super common


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 24, 2020)

I think I have three confirmed females, the MTF (bottom left), one skunk (middle row) and maybe one NL


----------



## johny sunset (Jul 24, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Just an update on the TKNL5Haze.. I talked to AKBB, said he released F2 and F3s.
> So unless you bought NL, TK or Haze Dom F3s, you have the F2 release.
> 
> He also said stress can bring out some intersex issues in the durban and hazes, but it's not super common


I bought my Tknl5haze from Ak direct May last year fir $100. There was 17 seeds if I can remember correctly. I popped 12. Found 3 females with one really nice keeper.....NL dom I think. Super frosty and smells like sweet bread and pine. Definitely didn’t make me black out or anything but it’s really strong headie smoke that I really enjoy.


----------



## Kndreyn (Jul 24, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> I bought my Tknl5haze from Ak direct May last year fir $100. There was 17 seeds if I can remember correctly. I popped 12. Found 3 females with one really nice keeper.....NL dom I think. Super frosty and smells like sweet bread and pine. Definitely didn’t make me black out or anything but it’s really strong headie smoke that I really enjoy.
> View attachment 4633894
> View attachment 4633896


The ones I just chopped looked really good. I was really looking forward to trying them until the bananas and male flowers started popping up. And I can't find a single reason why they would hermie. No light leaks, I keep the humidity around 50 - 55%, lots of fresh air pumping in to the room, and fans blowing air everywhere, A/C set at 78°. Just bad luck I guess. I only saw bananas and male flowers on two of the three, but they seeded everything else up pretty badly. Pretty disappointed. I'll try some more of them some day, but I have lots of other stuff I'll be running for awhile.


----------



## DGCloud (Jul 24, 2020)

has anyone ran akbb Hawaiian catpiss? I'm running it now and was wondering if it was Any info on that strain Would help a lot pictures would be nice! If anyone has ran it please let me know what you thought of it. Anything info would help.


----------



## Stink Floyd (Jul 24, 2020)

DGCloud said:


> has anyone ran akbb Hawaiian catpiss? I'm running it now and was wondering if it was Any info on that strain Would help a lot pictures would be nice! If anyone has ran it please let me know what you thought of it. Anything info would help.


I asked Ak about his Golden Showers compared to his HCP, and his reply was, "The high is stronger body and more lime and acrid raw affie the hcp is a sweet ammoniated terp".


----------



## DGCloud (Jul 24, 2020)

Really wanna see some pics how's the harvest like popcorn balls or colas? Golden showers sounds nice I like the lime flavor.


----------



## mindriot (Jul 25, 2020)

DGCloud said:


> Really wanna see some pics how's the harvest like popcorn balls or colas? Golden showers sounds nice I like the lime flavor.


 I ran 2 females, you can find the pics if you search this thread. "Sweet ammoniated terps" is spot on.


----------



## AlbertGSP (Jul 25, 2020)

DGCloud said:


> Really wanna see some pics how's the harvest like popcorn balls or colas? Golden showers sounds nice I like the lime flavor.


go on instagram and search for #hawaiiancatpiss 
There are plenty of pictures


----------



## psychadelibud (Jul 25, 2020)

*Day 39*


Man they are really chugging along! Got my issues figured out and everything back on track, it's getting super thick in there and the buds are starting to swell and show their true colors... So far, not disappointed at all. In the first pic is one of the Americanna phenos, the one with zero sweetness and straight funky hot ass trash can terps. All the hairs are orange, and although I know they're are many more indicators she does appear to me she will be ready by day 50 to 55... We will see, so happy to find that pheno. Then in the next picture is a PNWHP/BLACK DOM X SUPER SKUNK and she has had rock hard colas for a couple of weeks now! I think I got the 55 day pheno with her and she smells so delicious and extremely frosty. Almost every pheno and plant in the room is really putting out!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jul 25, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> I think I have three confirmed females, the MTF (bottom left), one skunk (middle row) and maybe one NL
> View attachment 4633831View attachment 4633841View attachment 4633842View attachment 4633843View attachment 4633844View attachment 4633845View attachment 4633846



Lookin good! Which Skunk are you running and how many??


----------



## Stink Floyd (Jul 25, 2020)

That's a nice looking room. Do you have any updates on the Beatrix Choice?


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 26, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Lookin good! Which Skunk are you running and how many??


Skunk 1 x Super Skunk I think. I’m only running two. Popped four, one never came up and the other tried growing upside down. My attempt to save it failed. The male smells like burnt rubber and the female has a sweeter smell. I’m going to toss the male outside to collect some pollen


----------



## Funkentelechy (Jul 26, 2020)

Trippy leaf patterns on a couple of my AKBB girls:
First two pics are a BLK Domina/PNWHP X Super Skunk.
An extra finger with it's own stem growing out of the center of the leaf.

This one is a little harder to make out from the picture, but if you look it is an eleven finger leaf with two additional fingers coming out of the center of the leaf. On this plant(TKNL5 Haze) 40% of the leaves have an extra finger growing out of the center of the leaves.


I don't recall ever seeing this before on any of my plants, it's kinda neat, and it's strange that it is happening to two different unrelated(as far as I know) strains. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## 420drummer (Jul 26, 2020)

Funkentelechy said:


> Trippy leaf patterns on a couple of my AKBB girls:
> First two pics are a BLK Domina/PNWHP X Super Skunk.
> An extra finger with it's own stem growing out of the center of the leaf.
> View attachment 4635398View attachment 4635400
> ...


I just finished a run with nl5/haze from Swami organic seeds and the two I had each had the xtra fingers like that on about 30-40 percent of the leaves.


----------



## klyphman (Jul 26, 2020)

NL1/Big Skunk x NL1 Outdoors. NEast. 44 Lat.

Healthy and happy plant. A few rounds of topping, removal of lower branches and some mild defoliation. There is, however, some really odd growth habits on a few of the branches. The main tops are growing fine, but a few of the laterals/sides coming off are growing horizontally. They _kinda_ recover if left alone, but they snap right off when trying to bend them upright. Very odd. Between 10-15 of these have been spotted. Very strange, anyone seen anything like this before?


----------



## psychadelibud (Jul 26, 2020)

Stink Floyd said:


> That's a nice looking room. Do you have any updates on the Beatrix Choice?


Thanks brother... I think I could have done much better if I had not of had the salt buildup a couple of weeks ago. It kinda "locked things up" for a few days on some plants.. But we live and learn, right? 

I will get photos of the Beatrix this evening, it's about that time and I am pretty sure they are due for a watering. I'm not sure if I posted it on here or not, but I do have 2 pure skunk Beatrix phenos. One is a male and luckily, I think one is a female. It really blows my mind how skunky they are, AKBB said the only "real" skunk he has is a Beatrix male also.. So there is definitely the old true Skunk buried in that line. He has grown so many skunks from Heime Cheebas, Sensi, cuts which he was told was the MSSS, Mel Frank's, and the list goes on... Yet he has not found any skunk whatsoever in them, except for the Beatrix so that is exciting to know! I have the same phenos... Its that smell reminiscent of petting your dog after hes got sprayed by a skunk and stood out in a hot heavy rain... I'm definitely keeping cuts and I'm gonna try and reverse one of the skunk males. The other phenos are taller and like an exotic
grapey, sweet peanut butter like smell. Very unique.







idlewilder said:


> Skunk 1 x Super Skunk I think. I’m only running two. Popped four, one never came up and the other tried growing upside down. My attempt to save it failed. The male smells like burnt rubber and the female has a sweeter smell. I’m going to toss the male outside to collect some pollen


I'm running the same one, stem rubs were very pungent burnt rubber skunk, but so far the flowers are more on the sweeter cheesier side of things. They are all a little different (I have 4 Sk1xSS phenos), but very vigorous and they put out. I have found a lot of times the stem rub does NOT transfer over to the flower, oh how I wish it did!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jul 26, 2020)

Funkentelechy said:


> Trippy leaf patterns on a couple of my AKBB girls:
> First two pics are a BLK Domina/PNWHP X Super Skunk.
> An extra finger with it's own stem growing out of the center of the leaf.
> View attachment 4635398View attachment 4635400
> ...



The PNWHP/BLACK Dom x SS is probably one if my favorite plants in the room right now. Its extremely fast and very frosty and the smell is straight old school danky funk. I have some of them going outdoors too, so not sure yet on the end result but the pheno I have indoors is 100% a keeper, I don't have to smoke her to tell.. The entire trich is visible from literally standing a few feet away from her, huge long thick fat trichs... Solid buds from top to the bottom of the branch. I think she will be done by day 50...55 at most. Hope you got a similar pheno.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jul 26, 2020)

klyphman said:


> NL1/Big Skunk x NL1 Outdoors. NEast. 44 Lat.
> 
> Healthy and happy plant. A few rounds of topping, removal of lower branches and some mild defoliation. There is, however, some really odd growth habits on a few of the branches. The main tops are growing fine, but a few of the laterals/sides coming off are growing horizontally. They _kinda_ recover if left alone, but they snap right off when trying to bend them upright. Very odd. Between 10-15 of these have been spotted. Very strange, anyone seen anything like this before?
> View attachment 4635531View attachment 4635532View attachment 4635533



Yours is looking great! I am pretty sure I have a couple phenos doing this same thing. I will go check this evening, if I can get a minute and I'll snap a few pics. I am pretty sure these are very single cola dominant plants, so when you try to train and prune on them, they can do some funky things. I topped mine several times when it was younger. I've not checked on my outdoor plants in over 2 weeks, so I know I'm in for a surprise!! Well, let's just hope it's a good one. Lol.


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 26, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Thanks brother... I think I could have done much better if I had not of had the salt buildup a couple of weeks ago. It kinda "locked things up" for a few days on some plants.. But we live and learn, right?
> 
> I will get photos of the Beatrix this evening, it's about that time and I am pretty sure they are due for a watering. I'm not sure if I posted it on here or not, but I do have 2 pure skunk Beatrix phenos. One is a male and luckily, I think one is a female. It really blows my mind how skunky they are, AKBB said the only "real" skunk he has is a Beatrix male also.. So there is definitely the old true Skunk buried in that line. He has grown so many skunks from Heime Cheebas, Sensi, cuts which he was told was the MSSS, Mel Frank's, and the list goes on... Yet he has not found any skunk whatsoever in them, except for the Beatrix so that is exciting to know! I have the same phenos... Its that smell reminiscent of petting your dog after hes got sprayed by a skunk and stood out in a hot heavy rain... I'm definitely keeping cuts and I'm gonna try and reverse one of the skunk males. The other phenos are taller and like an exotic
> grapey, sweet peanut butter like smell. Very unique.
> ...


How was the stretch on your sk1 x ss? I’m thinking about transplanting soon and then flip


----------



## psychadelibud (Jul 26, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> How was the stretch on your sk1 x ss? I’m thinking about transplanting soon and then flip


I really put a ton of effort into controlling stretch in my room, the sk1 x ss is a stretcher.. I believe if I had flowered them traditionally without manipulating the stretch, she would have stretched much more. Some phenos will stretch more than others, but all in all she does stretch pretty good. How long have you vegged her and under what type of light?


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 26, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> I really put a ton of effort into controlling stretch in my room, the sk1 x ss is a stretcher.. I believe if I had flowered them traditionally without manipulating the stretch, she would have stretched much more. Some phenos will stretch more than others, but all in all she does stretch pretty good. How long have you vegged her and under what type of light?


I’m at around 50 days or so. I veg and flower under qb’s so they stay a little squatter


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 26, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> I really put a ton of effort into controlling stretch in my room, the sk1 x ss is a stretcher.. I believe if I had flowered them traditionally without manipulating the stretch, she would have stretched much more. Some phenos will stretch more than others, but all in all she does stretch pretty good. How long have you vegged her and under what type of light?


I’m at around 50 days or so but they were stunted a bit as seedling (my fault). I veg and flower under qb’s so they stay a little squatter


----------



## Funkentelechy (Jul 26, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> The PNWHP/BLACK Dom x SS is probably one if my favorite plants in the room right now. Its extremely fast and very frosty and the smell is straight old school danky funk. I have some of them going outdoors too, so not sure yet on the end result but the pheno I have indoors is 100% a keeper, I don't have to smoke her to tell.. The entire trich is visible from literally standing a few feet away from her, huge long thick fat trichs... Solid buds from top to the bottom of the branch. I think she will be done by day 50...55 at most. Hope you got a similar pheno.


Yeah, the PNWHP/BLACK Dom x SS are the best smelling and the most vigorous out of all the plants that I'm growing this year. It's a beautiful strain, I got a male that is more stinky than any of the females so far.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jul 26, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> I’m at around 50 days or so but they were stunted a bit as seedling (my fault). I veg and flower under qb’s so they stay a little squatter


Any training? LST? Topping? One thing I can recommend is not to top those skunks immediately before flowering, wait at least a week (when you see new growth). I'd veg em 60 days if it were me, then flip. At that point, you can control the stretch with a little LST. Tomato cages are excellent for this, I always use them.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jul 26, 2020)

Funkentelechy said:


> Yeah, the PNWHP/BLACK Dom x SS are the best smelling and the most vigorous out of all the plants that I'm growing this year. It's a beautiful strain, I got a male that is more stinky than any of the females so far.


The stem rubs on the PNWHP blkdom x as are very loud, I will agree... The flower is strong too, I'm curious to see how the other phenos I have outdoor turn out in the end. I'll keep updated.

In my case, the stem rub did not directly correlate with the flower, but the flower is still rank! The stem rubs are very very skunky and hashy.


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 26, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Any training? Last? Topping? One thing I can recommend is not to top those skunks immediately before flowering, wait at least a week (when you see new growth). I'd veg em 60 days if it were me, then flip. At that point, you can control the stretch with a little LST. Tomato cages are excellent for this, I always use them.


No training or topping so far, just going to leave it natural and deal with any stretch using lst


----------



## klyphman (Jul 26, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Yours is looking great! I am pretty sure I have a couple phenos doing this same thing. I will go check this evening, if I can get a minute and I'll snap a few pics. I am pretty sure these are very single cola dominant plants, so when you try to train and prune on them, they can do some funky things. I topped mine several times when it was younger. I've not checked on my outdoor plants in over 2 weeks, so I know I'm in for a surprise!! Well, let's just hope it's a good one. Lol.


Thanks! I’m happy with it so far—odd growth notwithstanding. I really like the stem rub on this one too. Stands out from the other ones so far. It is a gross almost berry thing with a bit of dark fruitiness. I’m pretty bad with these kind of descriptions, but that’s what I get from it at this point.


----------



## Oh My (Jul 27, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Tropolope/Purple Stardawg F1


----------



## Kndreyn (Jul 28, 2020)

Aside from the two TKNL5Haze throwing some bananas, I just finished trimming them and I must say, they look dank as hell. Even the stems are covered in trichs. Never thought I'd see the day I'd be saving stems, but I'm going to make some cookies out of those.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 28, 2020)

JBC has a bunch of new stuff up

TKNL5 Haze F3(Haze Dom)
NL5 Bx
So Rom(Sohum Black Dom x Romulan)

and a few more


----------



## psychadelibud (Jul 29, 2020)

Well I got some good news... Was doing a little maintenance work a couple nights ago and couldn't stop messing and smelling of one the Americanna plants, that oily dumpster smell is just so addicting!!

You barely brush up on a bud of this stuff and it leaves your skin extremely oily and sticky! Unbelievable the amount of frost and "finished " look to it already at day 43!

So I proceeded to chop a small bud and lay it on top of the dehumidifier for a quick dry, to test it. It was still slightly moist on the inside when I checked it tonight, i said what the hell and rolled it up into a very small pinner joint. I took a few hits off it, was hard as hell to get burning. Went down smooth and the last drag was a big one, got me coughing pretty hard.

So I sit back and wait, did not feel much at first. This shit is a creeper!! Wham! Straight behind the eyes and frontal lobe of the cranium. Then quickly followed by an extreme amount of rushing energetic euphoria throughout the body. This is a high I have not had in YEARS! This is true old school shit. Its sticking with me now for over an hour and just keeps feeling like it's getting stronger! I'm literally baked. Very unique! One minute your thinking something, then 10 seconds later it hits you and you forget the thought your so dazed off about, you go from one daydream to the other, over and over while forgetting the last one you had... AKBB had told me the Americanna has this effect, almost an alzheimers effect. It sure does...

Also, for whatever reason I cant stop feeling like I need to burst out laughing at simply all my thoughts... I've already scared the dog out of sleep cause I'm giggling out loud... This is some fire! I'm keeping this bad girl, I cannot WAIT to try the rest.

Akbb highly recommends this one due to its extreme high and stanky smell... definitely feeling the nl5haze in her!


----------



## mindriot (Jul 29, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Well I got some good news... Was doing a little maintenance work a couple nights ago and couldn't stop messing and smelling of one the Americanna plants, that oily dumpster smell is just so addicting!!
> 
> You barely brush up on a bud of this stuff and it leaves your skin extremely oily and sticky! Unbelievable the amount of frost and "finished " look to it already at day 43!
> 
> ...


 How many Americanna females you end up with? Sounds tasty!


----------



## klyphman (Jul 29, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Well I got some good news... Was doing a little maintenance work a couple nights ago and couldn't stop messing and smelling of one the Americanna plants, that oily dumpster smell is just so addicting!!
> 
> You barely brush up on a bud of this stuff and it leaves your skin extremely oily and sticky! Unbelievable the amount of frost and "finished " look to it already at day 43!


I’ve been curious about Americanna. Early smoke test sounds awesome. On JBC, it says a 77 day flower time, which would be a challenge outdoors, but good to know there are some (potentially) earlier phenos in there. I’ll be curious when it actually finishes up, and what variation there is btwn phenos—if you have a few different ones going.

Appreciate the updates. Cheers.


----------



## Jbaby77 (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Jbaby77 (Jul 29, 2020)

Those are 2 tknl5 haze nl dom phenos I got from a pack, 9 weeks could have gone alittle more but very pleased both trichd out, light feeders, extremely pm resistant, both are very squat and extremely dense. I’d say 1 1/2 oz on one and 2 on the other.. these where just 1 gallon soil. Did an smoke test a week and a half ago and ya there both above average then can’t wait till now! Think I’m gonna keep both to be honest. Oh and I stress my testers pretty hard, to route out any hermies and they are 100% solid zero male flowers(only 2 phenos tho)


----------



## Lance Bouma (Jul 29, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Well I got some good news... Was doing a little maintenance work a couple nights ago and couldn't stop messing and smelling of one the Americanna plants, that oily dumpster smell is just so addicting!!
> 
> You barely brush up on a bud of this stuff and it leaves your skin extremely oily and sticky! Unbelievable the amount of frost and "finished " look to it already at day 43!
> 
> ...


Hey just want to say i've been reading through a lot of this thread and really appreciate your work and contribution. Im just curious, i got the current seed list from AKBB to make an order, is the Americanna you're referring to the Americanna Big Skunk Bx? Thanks. And also i still have a lot of this thread to go through but i'll still ask, how are the Beatrix choice coming along? Really looking forward to what you guys will get from these


----------



## Lance Bouma (Jul 29, 2020)

Never mind about the Beatrix choice i just saw your update from sunday. Sounds like a dream come true lol. I really hope those will become available in seed form in the near future


----------



## Desert_Kid (Jul 29, 2020)

So what's the deal with AK? Like, what's the legit most intense strain he's got? I know the tknl5haze is supposed to be pretty wicked, but what's this Americanna? and the Darian Gap? and has anybody grown that Trendkill Skunk yet? Is it that for real true skunk, or just another "sort of" skunk? I'm sorry if I sound rude or anything like that, I don't mean to, but I know that is how it might come off... I'm just super broke right now and don't know where to put my money... it seems like everything is being called killer, so please only people who have actually smoked the finished product please chime in if you can. I'm lookin' for that smoke that is too much... you know what I mean... tell it to me straight, does AK have it, or rather has anybody found it?


----------



## Jbaby77 (Aug 2, 2020)

Tknl5haze nl dom f3... speak for themselves , 8 out of 10 on density top too bottom. Both very potent after only 7 day dry. Dank shit for sure I’ll do a full smoke report in 2-3 weeks


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 2, 2020)

Skunk male

Skunk female



NL5 males

MTF bx3 outside


----------



## bodhipop (Aug 2, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Here's Tk/NL5 Haze @10 weeks.
> Super gassy, big yield and heart throbbing potent stuff.
> View attachment 4531823View attachment 4531824View attachment 4531826


Is this the Haze dom or can you verify which specific pack you picked up?


----------



## bodhipop (Aug 2, 2020)

Can anyone tell us anything about these jbc freebies? Very curious if the Romulan was just crossed to a random skunk or what's the deal. I read Heavy Duty Fruity is just Mendo hashplant x big bud, no clue about the gp web, gp badass and what the fpog is in grape god-fpog.

GRAPE FRUIT WEB X GRAPE FRUIT BADASS

HEAVY DUTY FRUIT X GRAPE GOD-FPOG

80’s SKUNK ROMULAN


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 2, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Can anyone tell us anything about these jbc freebies? Very curious if the Romulan was just crossed to a random skunk or what's the deal. I read Heavy Duty Fruity is just Mendo hashplant x big bud, no clue about the gp web, gp badass and what the fpog is in grape god-fpog.
> 
> GRAPE FRUIT WEB X GRAPE FRUIT BADASS
> 
> ...


FPOG = Fruity Pebbles OG
Grapefruit Web = Charlotte's Web x Grapefruit F2
80's Skunk Rom = Romulan x Super Skunk

The Super Skunk male that AKBB uses was found in some old Sensi seeds that he had in the freezer.


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 3, 2020)

Tk/Nl5 my Big Fucker cut.
First clone run

So/Rom testers.
Only 5 of 11 germinated - all female.
They're very vigorous and bigger than I expected from such a Ghani heavy cross.


PHK Bx testers. All 11 germinated and all are female.


----------



## bodhipop (Aug 3, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Tk/Nl5 my Big Fucker cut.
> First clone runView attachment 4643871View attachment 4643873
> 
> So/Rom testers.
> ...


You found the one. Oh my god congrats on that big fucker. How are you going to go about preserving this cause YOU NEED TO!


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 3, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Is this the Haze dom or can you verify which specific pack you picked up?


They are F2 Tk/NL5Haze


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 3, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> You found the one. Oh my god congrats on that big fucker. How are you going to go about preserving this cause YOU NEED TO!


I've been holding on to her since March.
I gave the regenerated mother to Ak Beanbrains and he has been using her a bit.
He crossed her to pure NL1 last I heard.


----------



## GrassBurner (Aug 4, 2020)

Snagged some beans today recommended by @bodhipop I got the NL1/Big Skunk x NL1, and then I saw an old love, PHK  Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## bodhipop (Aug 4, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> Snagged some beans today recommended by @bodhipop I got the NL1/Big Skunk x NL1, and then I saw an old love, PHK  Thanks for the recommendation!


Congrats homie! AK has said that he's found some "true skunk" phenos from the Big Skunk and I'm sure that will help the structure while remaining NL dom. This freezer stock is so exciting. 

I'm very curious about the Hindu, can you tell me what to expect? Meangene and AK both said the cookies reminds them of Hindu.. besides for that, the looks and indica dominance I'm going in blind.

JBC is getting more AKBB in 3-4 weeks if anyone here needs the "amazon prime" treatment.


----------



## bodhipop (Aug 4, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Morning fellas! Just got up and got my coffee in! Had to get up before daylight, have plants that need to be taken outdoors and to a guerilla plot, so I had to beat the sunlight this morning... Will be heading out soon and just thought I'd stop by and show the girls as they are getting flipped (FINALLY) this morning! Also including pics of my 5 Beatrix Choice in the white styrofoam cups... They smell absolutely amazing, have not had a true sativa stem rub this (classic) smelling in a long ass time! Fruity, hazy and something else that I can't put my finger on that just screams out nothing else but mind altering sativa!
> 
> 
> The girls....
> ...


Do you know if Stray will release more Afhgani Black Skunk? This is on my wishlist, along with Skunky Wonder (Williams Wonder / Mi Skunk)


----------



## 45thN (Aug 5, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Do you know if Stray will release more Afhgani Black Skunk? This is on my wishlist, along with Skunky Wonder (Williams Wonder / Mi Skunk)


I would imagine there will be more given how quickly it disappeared. Skunky Wonder is available though.


----------



## bodhipop (Aug 5, 2020)

45thN said:


> I would imagine there will be more given how quickly it disappeared. Skunky Wonder is available though.


Damn thanks, where at? I wish I could go straight to Stray's email but I think he rarely has internet access.


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 5, 2020)

Sk1 x SS male

Skunk female bottom right

NL5 ladies waiting for their transplant


----------



## Omkarananda (Aug 6, 2020)

TKNL5H f3 (my pack didn’t say “TK dom” or “NL dom” mine is just plain TKNL5H f3)
Very happy! I ended up with 3 females...only one cloned for me. It’s the one I’ve been smoking since yesterday. Not cured just dry enough to smoke. I don’t know if mine are TK or NL or Haze leaners, but this one is really potent and has a really good high! The flavor isn’t very distinct...no lemon or berry or any special flavor, but it’s a good pot flavor. I really like this and I’m going to grow it out again and keep a cut for now!


----------



## GrassBurner (Aug 6, 2020)

Anyone know how to order direct from Bean Brains? Ive been listening to his interview on the potcast and id really like to support him directly.


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 6, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> Anyone know how to order direct from Bean Brains? Ive been listening to his interview on the potcast and id really like to support him directly.


[email protected]

I actually just reached out to him through that email address last night and had a response back from him this morning.
I was asking him what the story was behind the Super Skunk BX hermie issues.
According to AKBB, he stress tested the SSBX hard, and it revealed pistils on some of the males.
The rate was about three males per pack showed pistils and there were no females hermie issues.
He also mentioned that some have grown out the SSBX with no hermie issues at all.
This is fairly good news to me considering the initial scare of hearing that he'd pulled the line due to bad hermies.
He even said that if I did have issues with the SSBX, let him know, and he'll hook me up with some seeds from his Beatrix Choice project.
AKBB's willingness to be honest with customers, and stand behind his product, is really nice to experience in this day and age.
Thumbs up for AKBB.


----------



## GrassBurner (Aug 6, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> [email protected]
> 
> I actually just reached out to him through that email address last night and had a response back from him this morning.
> I was asking him what the story was behind the Super Skunk BX hermie issues.
> ...


Awesome, thanks for the info!! I'm a blue collar guy that loves good grass and being outdoors, and he sounds like my kind of people.


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 6, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> Awesome, thanks for the info!! I'm a blue collar guy that loves good grass and being outdoors, and he sounds like my kind of people.


You're welcome.
Get in touch with him, you'll be in good hands.


----------



## GrassBurner (Aug 6, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> You're welcome.
> Get in touch with him, you'll be in good hands.


Just sent him an email. After listening to that podcast, ive got to get a hold of that TK NL Haze, and the Matanuska Thunderfuck.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 6, 2020)

Anyone done the straight NL5 x Haze? Sativa/Indica Dominant? Structure anything like Mr Nice Super Silver Haze? How much stretch after inducing flowering?


----------



## Kndreyn (Aug 6, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Anyone done the straight NL5 x Haze? Sativa/Indica Dominant? Structure anything like Mr Nice Super Silver Haze? How much stretch after inducing flowering?


I have the F4 he released of that cross. Was thinking of running it after my current grow.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 6, 2020)

Im thinking about buying 2 packs from JBS.
Is not stated what generation they are.


----------



## Kndreyn (Aug 6, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Im thinking about buying 2 packs from JBS.
> Is not stated what generation they are.


I got mine from Labyrinth and JBC restocked them shortly after Labyrinth had them so I kinda figured they were the f4 too.

Edit: I just looked at JBC's listing and it says NL#5 is the female and Haze the male, so maybe they're different. I've been confused with all the AKBB stuff for awhile now, so hoo nose what's what!?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 6, 2020)

Do the ones you have use Haze as the Female???


----------



## Kndreyn (Aug 6, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Do the ones you have use Haze as the Female???


Labyrinth sold out of them and took the listing down. I don't remember what it had listed when I bought them. I know Labyrinth had just restocked a bunch of AKBB including the nl5 x haze f4 and about a week later JBC restocked pretty much the same ones Labyrinth did, so I kind of assumed they were the same. I asked in the JBC post about the restock but didn't get a reply. I emailed AKBB about them too, but didn't get a reply from him either.


----------



## GrassBurner (Aug 6, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Congrats homie! AK has said that he's found some "true skunk" phenos from the Big Skunk and I'm sure that will help the structure while remaining NL dom. This freezer stock is so exciting.
> 
> I'm very curious about the Hindu, can you tell me what to expect? Meangene and AK both said the cookies reminds them of Hindu.. besides for that, the looks and indica dominance I'm going in blind.
> 
> JBC is getting more AKBB in 3-4 weeks if anyone here needs the "amazon prime" treatment.


Sorry man, I was spaced out there when I first read this. Never grown the PHK, hell im still 5 weeks from finishing my first grow  I smoked the hell out of it for about a year though. That was a good year up in the clouds


----------



## klyphman (Aug 7, 2020)

NL1/Big Skunk x NL1 doing great. Seems to be starting stretch. For reference, the top of the ladder in the photo is a little more than 4’. This plant was topped a few times and is really bushing out. Still have the odd horizontal growth I noted about 2 weeks ago on numerous laterals. Strange.

Rotten dark berry stem rub smell still there and still unique from others in the garden.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Aug 7, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Tk/Nl5 my Big Fucker cut.
> First clone runView attachment 4643871


Wow, that is insane! 

Nice find!


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 8, 2020)

Thank You. 
I found 4 females in the pack and two were nice enough to keep, this big one and a shorter more NL dominant pheno.


----------



## Omkarananda (Aug 10, 2020)

My TKNL5H f3 is working it’s way up there in my favorites. The smoke is smoothing out over time and the effect is really nice! Very potent and it’s a trippy high with that body narcotic kind of feel. I’m not gonna shit myself or whatever but it does really relax my body. I might try to make some seeds with this one sometime. It sucks I have two other phenos but didn’t get clones to root. I’d recommend the strain


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 14, 2020)

Bee loves him some Skunk

AKBB front l to r: NL5, NL5, SK1XSS 

NL5

Skunk

NL5


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Aug 16, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> For those of you looking for Consumption you can find it here... I have ordered from these guys a few times and they are great to deal with!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what payments methods do they accept and how the fuck do u find that info. i asked on ig just now because google search turned up zero, looked on site ans saw zero. wtf . it's funky like a donkey because i know they have been around awhile now. ijs


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 16, 2020)

James Bean has the Consumption.


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 16, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> James Bean has the Consumption.


I hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## Jbaby77 (Aug 16, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> I hope he recovers quickly.


Sadly.... I hear it’s worse than the Covid


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 16, 2020)

Im afraid its a fatal disease.

Anyone know which is most potent?? Yields the most???

TKnl5/Hz, or the straight NL5 x Haze???


----------



## GrassBurner (Aug 17, 2020)

According to Bean Brains himself, the TKNL5 could make you shit yourself. Sounds pretty potent.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 17, 2020)

I emailed them,, and they told me the Consumption F2 was what I wanted. Huge, and Potent plant.

I did email back and ask if the Relic Consumption F2 #2 was as desirable vs the AKBeanBrains version.
Relic/AKBB both use TKNL5HZ as the male.
He said they just used different female selections, and I would find keepers in both. Considering the AKBB is $40 cheaper, same male, Ill go with those, and he was also very helpful, and responded to my questions pretty fast, and seemed honest in his answers.


----------



## GrassBurner (Aug 17, 2020)

Yeah I really like Bean Brains. After listening to the podcast with him, he's just an old school no bullshit kind of guy. Not into hype, just quality genetics.


----------



## Boatguy (Aug 17, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> According to Bean Brains himself, the TKNL5 could make you shit yourself. Sounds pretty potent.


Not sure why this description peaks my interest


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 17, 2020)

Probably going to order 2 packs of the Consumption F2. If any are left in a couple weeks Ill also buy a couple NL5/NL5 packs. Theres also several more Id love to have.

Ive been smoking since 67, and grew my first outdoor plant in 72. Grew my 1st indoor stuff with 8ft SHO Fluro bulbs in 76, and got my first HID/1000w Metal Halide when they came out in 77-78.

But the best stuff I ever saw potency, and taste wise was a cross of late 80s, early 90s NL5Haze x Nevils Hashplant x Skunk#1.

I got 15 seeds from a friend, who got them from a guy at an Eagle Scouts Convention in Louisville Ky, in 1991-92. My buddy was an Eagle Scout Master. He also got some other seeds that were Kush/Sk1 x Haze/Nevils Hashplant. It was more Indica, and mine was very Sativa Dominant, but was done in 42-49 days believe it or not. Medium production.

But I had all kinds of people get mad at me and swore I put something in it. The got sick, and sat by the toilet for 3 hours gagging, paranoid, dizzy, and yes, 1 or 2 in the course of 5 years of growing it, yes, in some people it could make them lose bowel control.
What it does is it drives the blood sugar lever into the dirt, which adds to the mental confusion, paranoia, anxiety, and the low blood sugar adds on to the already extremely powerful, long lasting buzz, and can cause extreme anxiety, and agitation.

It was also not safe to try and drive, and smoke.
It was extremely lung expanding, and I dont care who you are, if you over toke this stuff, you ARE going to cough your brains completely out. Youre going to have snot and shit coming out your nose. Eyes full of tears. It could make you lose your vision for a few seconds. It really wasnt safe to try and drive and smoke at the same time.

But I had a gig going with my friends older uncle. 30 years older, and I made 1000 clones of this strain to put on his 1000+ acre farm, that was once his cattle farm in Lincoln co, Ky. I gave him 500 of them, and he got busted with them, and told on me, and they came and found another 500 from me, and I got charged for manufacturing all of them. I spent from 2007 -2009 with the Feds, and he didnt do any time.

But that strain had tasted like the best hash ever made, and it was better than 99% of all the hash Ive ever smoked in over 50 years of smoking. And we make bubble hash regularly. I also did my first extraction in 1974 with the original Thai Power Iso 1, they later came out with an Iso2... out of Hight Times.

But Ive been looking for all these old genetics, and a few people, every now and them come up with some of the real deal stuff of old. I was also buying all kinds of seeds from Seed Bank, and other Banks around then. The first stuff I remember ever ordering was the Mazar from Super Sativa Seed Club. It actually had a Post Mark from Santa Barbara California vs being sent from Holland. I did send the money to Holland, but the seeds were in California.


I wish all of the breeders that have these old genes from Nevil Seed Bank, Late 80s -90s Sensi Seeds, Super Sativa Seed Club, Cultivators Choice, and others. Keep all of your Mother/Father plants safe as these are the only link we have for these old genetics. Theyre at least on the highly endangered list.

I do wish someone would recreate the Original AK47 from the 90s. Even the second recreation in the early-mid 2000s was good shit, but what they have now, since 2007-8 is a shame. But the 90s stuff was superb herb. Getting that Super Skunk in uncrossed form would also be nice.


----------



## Kndreyn (Aug 17, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> According to Bean Brains himself, the TKNL5 could make you shit yourself. Sounds pretty potent.


He was talking about another strain called Waco. I guess it's a nl5 x haze. I don't know why, but a lot of us thought it was the tknl5haze he was talking about, but if you listen to it again it's Waco he's talking about.


----------



## Boatguy (Aug 17, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Probably going to order 2 packs of the Consumption F2. If any are left in a couple weeks Ill also buy a couple NL5/NL5 packs. Theres also several more Id love to have.


Got some of those nl5's just begging to be buried


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 17, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Probably going to order 2 packs of the Consumption F2. If any are left in a couple weeks Ill also buy a couple NL5/NL5 packs. Theres also several more Id love to have.





Boatguy said:


> Got some of those nl5's just begging to be buried


I’m running some nl5 f2’s now, about a week into flower


----------



## Boatguy (Aug 17, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> I’m running some nl5 f2’s now, about a week into flower


How they lookin? I got some of Doc D's Bandaid haze/strawberry milk going that has me worried about space. The nl5's are next


----------



## GrassBurner (Aug 17, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Not sure why this description peaks my interest


Legend has it Elvis had the same curiosity


----------



## Kndreyn (Aug 17, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Probably going to order 2 packs of the Consumption F2. If any are left in a couple weeks Ill also buy a couple NL5/NL5 packs. Theres also several more Id love to have.


I've seen you mention an interest in The Cough, so you might be interested in the original release of Consumption. The pack I got was just marked Consumption without the F2 designation. And it was listed as The Cough x TKNL5Haze. Now it appears both Relic and AKBB dropped the original Consumption and are selling f2s of it. It's listed as Consumption f1 x Consumption f1. There's a lot of confusion on some of these crosses... too much for me to keep up with.


----------



## Boatguy (Aug 17, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> Legend has it Elvis had the same curiosity


Curiosity took the poor fella out then.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 17, 2020)

Yeah the F2 is more diverse than the F1. The F2s we made of some Mr Nice Super Silver Haze was better than the F1s, and from what I can tell we didnt lose any vigor. We made seeds 8 years ago, and popped 50 a while back, and every one of them came up.


----------



## GrassBurner (Aug 17, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Curiosity took the poor fella out then.


I'd still hit it


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 17, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> How they lookin? I got some of Doc D's Bandaid haze/strawberry milk going that has me worried about space. The nl5's are next


Not much stretch. Two general phenotypes, one broad leaf and one narrower leaf. I have one female that is a broad leaf, with vigor but the stem rub gives me citrus. Not what I was expecting but she’s the best of the bunch so far


----------



## Boatguy (Aug 17, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Not much stretch. Two general phenotypes, one broad leaf and one narrower leaf. I have one female that is a broad leaf, with vigor but the stem rub gives me citrus. Not what I was expecting but she’s the best of the bunch so far


Mine is stretchy as hell and smells of burning rubber. Potential i think


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 17, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Mine is stretchy as hell and smells of burning rubber. Potential i think


I have a SK1 x SS female that has that smell. I’m stoked lol. I bought a new carbon filter for this run


----------



## GrassBurner (Aug 17, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Probably going to order 2 packs of the Consumption F2. If any are left in a couple weeks Ill also buy a couple NL5/NL5 packs. Theres also several more Id love to have.
> 
> Ive been smoking since 67, and grew my first outdoor plant in 72. Grew my 1st indoor stuff with 8ft SHO Fluro bulbs in 76, and got my first HID/1000w Metal Halide when they came out in 77-78.
> 
> ...


I've heard some good stories about people growing smoke up in Kentucky, Id like to know the history of growing in this area. I bet there are plenty of stories that would rival the moonshine tales ive heard in my neck of the woods.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 17, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I've seen you mention an interest in The Cough, so you might be interested in the original release of Consumption. The pack I got was just marked Consumption without the F2 designation. And it was listed as The Cough x TKNL5Haze. Now it appears both Relic and AKBB dropped the original Consumption and are selling f2s of it. It's listed as Consumption f1 x Consumption f1. There's a lot of confusion on some of these crosses... too much for me to keep up with.


We have 2 phenos of the Dynasty Genetics Super Silver Cough. 1 yields more than the other, and the other is more potent. Getting ready to can the bigger yielding one.
My friends wife calls it speed weed. Super up long lasting high. My friends wife is pretty hardcore too. She smokes more than he does. Shes been smoking 45 years. Him even longer.

Im probably going to have to also buy some of the straight NL5/Haze. Cant let those get away.

Authentic Genetics/Todd McCormick has the real deal, Original Pure Haze , from a source that got them n the 70s from Skunkman. Only thing is like he says. It varies like a MoFo, and flowering times are 16 weeks ect. Its best used for Breeding. He also has an Original Nevils Haze x Original Haze cross, and a bunch of other Original Nevils Haze crosses.

It would also be nice to again have Nevils Hashplant seed line, and Original Sk1.

If I could get the very best genetics of Original NL5/Haze, NL5, Nevils Hashplant, 80s Sk1, Id be done looking for genetics. I know the power locked in those genetics, and I smoked the same stuff from 92-97 until the feds got it, and never got tired of it, never got burned out on it, and was always happy to get it at harvest time.

For me, the 80s, and 90s genetics was the Pinnacle for the best genetics. I went from 97-2009 without smoking, and other than a killer 1994 AK47 mother my buddy kept alive for 26 years now, nothing compares to what I remember of the genetics I had the cops got.

I also have a phylos tested Chem91skva clone, and my old 90s NL5/Hz/HP//Sk1 was more potent. Considerably. It also tasted much better, and I prefer the reek of the NL5/hz/Hp/Sk1 vs the Chem91. The Haze hybrid was like the best hash taste that was ever made. Real Nepali Temple Balls.... And would show you your lungs if you tried to hold a hit. I love the Chem91 though, and is what Im smoking right now.

I also love the NL5. It is second to none of this so called newer stuff. NL5 when you have the right pheno can take you to the moon, and more. I had some so good that it gave my buddy a panic attack, and this guy is a hardcore smoker, and can smoke all night, but 20% of a good size joint made him super paranoid. I myself was on federal supervised release, and coudnt smoke, though I could grow, and was growing with a buddy. We used his place, I do all the work, and supply seeds, and lights. I took my one buddy over to the grow room, gave him the NL5 joint that I got from a buddy that grew it., as he was also my tester because I trusted his opinion, as he is very critical, and has a big tolerance. So I knew if he gets fucked up, its good. But only a small way through the joint, he was so paranoid he had to put it out, and started pacing back, and forth. It was funny. I could tell he was fucked up. The NL5 hit him Fast, and Hard. Shit creeped for an hour. He says its about as good as the 23 years old AK47 our friend has kept alive. Buddy lost the NL5 clone.

I also wish someone would come up with a really good Afghani #1 Redo. That was good shit too, and great for breeding. The best we had was a really Grape smelling plant of the highest order. Produced HUGE.
Out of Original Blue Moonshine, Sensi NL5/Haze, Willie Nelson,,, and Afghan #1, my grow partner preferred the Afghan #1 over all of it. I couldnt smoke. Was on fed release.
But the Sensi Afghan #1 I grew 2 years ago was terrible. Had to throw it away. It used to be killer.


----------



## Kndreyn (Aug 17, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> We have 2 phenos of the Dynasty Genetics Super Silver Cough. 1 yields more than the other, and the other is more potent. Getting ready to can the bigger yielding one.
> My friends wife calls it speed weed. Super up long lasting high. My friends wife is pretty hardcore too. She smokes more than he does. Shes been smoking 45 years. Him even longer.
> 
> Im probably going to have to also buy some of the straight NL5/Haze. Cant let those get away.
> ...


Yeah I picked up a pack of the NL5 x Haze f4 that AKBB released not long ago, but haven't started them yet. I'm working through a bunch of catpiss stuff right now and will try some of the Black Dom and the NL5 x Haze maybe on my next run. I'm still looking for that nice hash flavor that we both remember. Someone suggested Crickets and Cicadas Black Muddy River and I have some of that going right now too. I think that's close to the same as the Black Lights you recommended to me awhile ago, with some PNW hashplant thrown in. They're about ready to flower, so we'll know soon enough if it has the goods.


----------



## SFnone (Aug 17, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> We have 2 phenos of the Dynasty Genetics Super Silver Cough. 1 yields more than the other, and the other is more potent. Getting ready to can the bigger yielding one.
> My friends wife calls it speed weed. Super up long lasting high. My friends wife is pretty hardcore too. She smokes more than he does. Shes been smoking 45 years. Him even longer.
> 
> Im probably going to have to also buy some of the straight NL5/Haze. Cant let those get away.
> ...


a good pheno of nl is knock out... a >5% true electric haze is the best... that is why nl/haze is almost perfect when you find the right one... for authentic genetics, i'm growing todd's o haze right now, and I can tell you, it is looking and smelling pretty damn hazy... very long flowering too... maybe not quite as nld as some plants seen in the distant past, but pretty close... and there is variation... I got one with purpling in it, not totally purple like some seen out of tom hill stuff, but it has me excited that maybe all of the legendary phenos are there... the green, the purple, the root beer... i'm really looking forward to the smoke in a couple/few months...


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 17, 2020)

Im debating the Consumption F2, straight NL5/Haze right now. Trying to decide on which to buy. Email response told me to get the Consumption.
He sid the plants are big, and potent.


----------



## Kndreyn (Aug 18, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Im debating the Consumption F2, straight NL5/Haze right now. Trying to decide on which to buy. Email response told me to get the Consumption.
> He sid the plants are big, and potent.


I had some of the Consumption and Darien Gap going. Actually had them about 3 weeks in to flowering and something came up and I had to shut my room down for a couple weeks. The Consumption was looking much better than the Darien Gap. They looked like they were going to be some nice plants. The Darien Gap was looking like some Columbian I grew from bag seeds back in the early/mid 70s. The Consumption was a lot beefier looking than the DG. I can't comment on how they smelled because I lost most of my sense of smell about 20 years ago or so. 

I'm debating on getting his So Hum Black Dom x Romulan, but I'm really curious as to why he would hype the So Hum x TKNL5Haze but then release the Romulan cross instead.


----------



## AlbertGSP (Aug 18, 2020)

So it looks like a couple of guys are talking about Waco. Americanna is half waco and half big skunk/nl1 and there is 1 pack left on James Bean. So whoever want so to pass out mid-bongrip, hit their head on the coffee table, and wake up with a couple of turds in their pocket should snatch this up ASAP and then report back to us down the road with a smoke report that hopefully will involve clean wipes and band-aids. Psychedelibud is growing it right now and said it's greasy AF.


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 18, 2020)

AlbertGSP said:


> So it looks like a couple of guys are talking about Waco. Americanna is half waco and half big skunk/nl1 and there is 1 pack left on James Bean. So whoever want so to pass out mid-bongrip, hit their head on the coffee table, and wake up with a couple of turds in their pocket should snatch this up ASAP and then report back to us down the road with a smoke report that hopefully will involve clean wipes and band-aids. Psychedelibud is growing it right now and said it's greasy AF.


The one pack left at JBC is Americanna x NL1, not pure Americanna, just to clarify.

AKBB doesn’t even offer pure Americanna seeds on his buy “directly from him” menu anymore.


----------



## mindriot (Aug 18, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> The one pack left at JBC is Americanna x NL1, not pure Americanna, just to clarify.
> 
> AKBB doesn’t even offer pure Americanna seeds on his buy “directly from him” menu anymore.


 He's probably just out of them, there's a bunch of stuff not on there. I would shoot him an email, he's pretty responsive.


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 18, 2020)

mindriot said:


> He's probably just out of them, there's a bunch of stuff not on there. I would shoot him an email, he's pretty responsive.


I’m not actually looking for Americanna. I was just supplying info.
I agree about AKBB being responsive via email. He kindly answered all of my questions about the Super Skunk BX.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 19, 2020)

Im pretty sure the Black Domina that was obtained from Bob Hemphill, came from Nature Farm Genetics. I believe that cut won Best Indoor Indica at the 2018, or 2019 Humboldt Cup. I may be wrong, but I know Bob got a Black Domina cut from him/TNF to use to make his Black Lights when Coastal Seeds was going. Ive got a couple packs Ive not run, and am saving. Its BD x NL1. Photos of Black Lights on Instagram look killer. I also believe Bob got the Romulan cut from TNF. Its supposedly intensely old. I think around 1979. I got the Coastal UFO for free. Romulan x NL1. Havent run them.
I did run the Puck Yeah from Coastal Puck Yeah.... Puck/aka Skelly Hashplant x NL1, and we made seeds from the best 5 females out of 50, and the best 5 males out of 50. All the seeds got stolen.


----------



## Jbaby77 (Aug 19, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Im pretty sure the Black Domina that was obtained from Bob Hemphill, came from Nature Farm Genetics. I believe that cut won Best Indoor Indica at the 2018, or 2019 Humboldt Cup. I may be wrong, but I know Bob got a Black Domina cut from him/TNF to use to make his Black Lights when Coastal Seeds was going. Ive got a couple packs Ive not run, and am saving. Its BD x NL1. Photos of Black Lights on Instagram look killer. I also believe Bob got the Romulan cut from TNF. Its supposedly intensely old. I think around 1979. I got the Coastal UFO for free. Romulan x NL1. Havent run them.
> I did run the Puck Yeah from Coastal Puck Yeah.... Puck/aka Skelly Hashplant x NL1, and we made seeds from the best 5 females out of 50, and the best 5 males out of 50. All the seeds got stolen.


I believe you are right on the black domina, the purple Hindu Kush he uses is also from Nature Farms, he says that throws gsc type phenos, got myself a pack of his phk x nl1 that looks like fun. That sucks about the seeds too man! imagine the treasures in puck yeah f2’s. Have a tk x nl1 from costal that’s amazing, let me know if ya need anyone to Pheno hunt those bd x nl1 for ya


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 19, 2020)

Will eventually F2 the BD x NL1. Next year. I think Ive got 2 packs, I think 20--24 seeds and will just breed all of the best ones together. Kill the runts. Wont kill the Small ones for genetic preservation sake, but obvious Runts, and Mutants are fair game.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Aug 20, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I did run the Puck Yeah from Coastal Puck Yeah.... Puck/aka Skelly Hashplant x NL1, and we made seeds from the best 5 females out of 50, and the best 5 males out of 50. All the seeds got stolen.


Has anyone here smoked or encountered that Puck/Skelly HP uncrossed. I don't have a good feel for what makes that one special.

What did you think of your best Puck Yeah's?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 20, 2020)

Puck Yeah was potent with a pine fuel hash taste of the highest order.

Skelly has been around for so long, for a reason.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 20, 2020)

Skelly Hashplant. Aka Puck.
Low Yields. Killer for making crosses. I myself like 80s Skelly/Sk1 Male crossed with an 80s-90s NL5 x Haze Female. Best stuff Ive ever seen since the best of the very best stuff I smoked in the late 60s, and early 70s. And then in the Mid 70s when Columbian became more prevalent around 75.
Previously to 74..., a majority of weed came from Mexico, though I was also getting some killer weed from Ky, as thats where I live and alot of it was super high quality. Even if the Mexican was loaded with seeds, it was still extremely potent.... If only you could have those seeds now.

But by 74 Mexican weed was all but done for because of Nixon having the fields sprayed with paraquat. This is what decimated all those Killer Sativa Mexican IBLs that we read about. Im telling you right now The best Oaxacan I smoked in 72 is the only weed that gave me auditory hallucinations. It was $40 a 1/4lb, and loaded with seeds, but the stuff was so strong it made your eyes look like theyre bleeding, and your eyes would glow from 10 feet away. No way you could hide being fried..... Was super up high that gave people anxiety attacks, ravenous munchies, and a super heavy crash. Must have had high TCH/CBD...If you fell asleep after several hours,,,, and then woke up a few hours later, even after eating, and passing out, youd wake up fried with eyes still red. Buzz on the stuff lasted for hours. If this stuff would have been seedless, it would have been unsmokable. Kidding of course.

But I got some NL5/Haze/HP/Sk1 seeds in1992 from a friend, who got them from a friend, and there was only 10 of them, and I made seeds from all of it. It was the best stuff I had seen since 1972. Probably my favorite stuff I ever had was seedless Santa Marta Columbian in 1972. It was the first Seedless I ever saw. This stuff reminded me of the Haze/NL5 cross. Both were extremely Floral, with the later cross tasting more like Nepali Temple Balls, and the Columbian tasted like Floral Honeysuckle, and the NL5/Haze smelling like Skunk Piss, and flowers. A buddy and I rented a house to grow in, and you could smell it out in the street 40 feet away.

Both would send you to the moon, and make you not want to go out in public, and could give extreme anxiety, but I did see more people get anxiety, and extreme paranoia on the NL5/Haz/HP/Sk1 cross, but I also grew that strain for 5 years until my partner ratted me out when he got busted for 500 clones I gave him. They also got me for 500, and eventually charged me for making all of them. So I lost all my genetics in 1997, and spent a lovely time with the feds from 97-2009.


Even Nevil said the Hashplant was no good for commercial purposes, and he also said the Nevils Hashplant, was the frostiest he ever saw. Just no good for commercial....
Nevil sold PNWHP x NL crosses, and I dont remember if they even have a name, just PNWHP x NL1 and he also sold PNWHP/NL1 X PNWHP/NL1. He called this cross Hashplant, and said 50/50 would represent the PNWHP clone mother. Puck is supposed to have a similar percentage representing the Skelly.

Skelly is a cross of Pacific Northwest Hashplant x NL1 x PNWHP/NL1 F1 from 1st crossing male. Nevils Hashplant.

I believe it was found in 1989.

Skelly also has a sister named Cuddlefish Hashplant. I think a guy named Squid found Cuddlefish.

DDVA uses the Cuddlefish in his Local Skunk strain. Its on the Mothers side, and Skelly in on the Fathers side.

Local Skunk is?? 
80s Super Sativa Sk1/Cuddlefish Hashplant x Rez Sour Diesel IBL x Skelly/80s Sk1

I want to cross the AKBB Consumption F2 and the AKBB NL5/Haze Males with the Local Female(s)

I really like the Dominion Seed Company
Local Skunk
Dominion Skunk
Granny Skunk
Capital G
PolecatBx
Only thing is they grow super slow, and dont produce much vs a good Haze hybrid.
Ive got a Local clone thats been tested at 27%, and is some really really good, tasty stuff, and is super potent. More potent than my Dynasty Genetics Super Silver Cough which is Cough x Super Silver Haze, but the SSC produces 3x more.


----------



## teddy bonkers (Aug 21, 2020)

curious to see what @*psychadelibud *has to say about his grow, he should be around day 70 and we haven't heard from him in a month. I have 2 phenos of MTF going about week 4 of flower right now, hoping they change my mind about akbb.


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 21, 2020)

teddy bonkers said:


> curious to see what @*psychadelibud *has to say about his grow, he should be around day 70 and we haven't heard from him in a month. I have 2 phenos of MTF going about week 4 of flower right now, hoping they change my mind about akbb.


I have one MTF bx3 outside just beginning to flower. Any info on what to expect? How are they looking and smelling?


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 21, 2020)

SK1 x SS day 14

NL5 f2 #1 around day 8ish

NL5 f2 #2 I’m really digging this girl. I have a couple of these males outside that will pollinate a couple branches


----------



## teddy bonkers (Aug 21, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> I have one MTF bx3 outside just beginning to flower. Any info on what to expect? How are they looking and smelling?


i got 2 phenos, one stretchy and the other is nice and compact. they smell earthy but are still a little early for that. Both are looking good up to this point. After the other stuff i have grown from him, Ill wait till they are done to really comment.


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 21, 2020)

teddy bonkers said:


> i got 2 phenos, one stretchy and the other is nice and compact. they smell earthy but are still a little early for that. Both are looking good up to this point. After the other stuff i have grown from him, Ill wait till they are done to really comment.


Here’s my girl outside


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 21, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Skelly Hashplant. Aka Puck.
> Low Yields. Killer for making crosses. I myself like 80s Skelly/Sk1 Male crossed with an 80s-90s NL5 x Haze Female. Best stuff Ive ever seen since the best of the very best stuff I smoked in the late 60s, and early 70s. And then in the Mid 70s when Columbian became more prevalent around 75.
> Previously to 74..., a majority of weed came from Mexico, though I was also getting some killer weed from Ky, as thats where I live and alot of it was super high quality. Even if the Mexican was loaded with seeds, it was still extremely potent.... If only you could have those seeds now.
> 
> ...


I’m gonna be running some Local Skunk seeds this fall.
I was planning of breeding them to my Grape Ape, and Sherbet, as part of a preservation project, not to mention making some F2’s along the way.
Your idea of crossing the Local Skunk to Consumption F2 is intriguing, especially considering I have the Consumption F2 seeds, and was pondering running them this fall, as well.


----------



## klyphman (Aug 21, 2020)

In a recent jbc order, I received 4 seeds of AK‘s Sensi Star x Durban as a random freebie.

Anyone have experience with this, or either strain individually? The flowering time is listed as 77 days. I only grow outdoor, so don’t know if I’ll end up popping these. I guess it would all depend on when flowering starts... Any thoughts?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Aug 21, 2020)

klyphman said:


> In a recent jbc order, I received 4 seeds of AK‘s Sensi Star x Durban as a random freebie.
> 
> Anyone have experience with this, or either strain individually? The flowering time is listed as 77 days. I only grow outdoor, so don’t know if I’ll end up popping these. I guess it would all depend on when flowering starts... Any thoughts?


I have 5 Durbalayan plants going in a mite plagued disaster outdoors. Two of the five have very thin, serrated leaves with a bushier structure. My guess is that these are Durban leaners but I'm not sure about that. One of those showed female WAY earlier than any other plant in my garden (many varieties) and has been flowering for about 20 days now. The other thin leaf one showed male about a week after the female, but was still just the second plant to show and also much earlier than the rest of the pack which has just been showing in the last few days. These cyclamen mites I'm dealing with like to eat and destroy exactly where you'd see the first signs of sex so my IDing has been harder but those 2 Durbalayans, which share the same Durban father as yours I think, are very quick to get started in my situation. The other three Durbalayans are on schedule with the rest of the garden. I'm gonna make some F2s with those two quick ones based on that trail alone. Hopefully the smoke will be special too and the F2s will be worth a run next year.

Durbalayan is (Himalayan x Skunk) x Durban btw.


----------



## klyphman (Aug 21, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I have 5 Durbalayan plants going in a mite plagued disaster outdoors. Two of the five have very thin, serrated leaves with a bushier structure. My guess is that these are Durban leaners but I'm not sure about that. One of those showed female WAY earlier than any other plant in my garden (many varieties) and has been flowering for about 20 days now. The other thin leaf one showed male about a week after the female, but was still just the second plant to show and also much earlier than the rest of the pack which has just been showing in the last few days. These cyclamen mites I'm dealing with like to eat and destroy exactly where you'd see the first signs of sex so my IDing has been harder but those 2 Durbalayans, which share the same Durban father as yours I think, are very quick to get started in my situation. The other three Durbalayans are on schedule with the rest of the garden. I'm gonna make some F2s with those two quick ones based on that trail alone. Hopefully the smoke will be special too and the F2s will be worth a run next year.
> 
> Durbalayan is (Himalayan x Skunk) x Durban btw.


Solid info, thanks.

edited: I just looked up cyclamen mites. Good luck, that’s rough. So far outdoors here has been pretty good pest-wise. Last year I had an aphid invasion, but it was already underway by this time, and ladybugs took care of that. Only seen a few aphids so far, but have daddy long legs out in force and a bag of ladybugs in the fridge.

It can be a challenge outdoors, but totally worth it, in my opinion.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Aug 21, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Solid info, thanks.
> 
> edited: I just looked up cyclamen mites. Good luck, that’s rough. So far outdoors here has been pretty good pest-wise. Last year I had an aphid invasion, but it was already underway by this time, and ladybugs took care of that. Only seen a few aphids so far, but have daddy long legs out in force and a bag of ladybugs in the fridge.
> 
> It can be a challenge outdoors, but totally worth it, in my opinion.


I spent a lot of words up there and didn't exactly make my main point. I'm thinking maybe the Durban triggers to flowering earlier than many strains. I'm up near the 45th parallel in the northeast and I've heard that Durban does well up here, but I was skeptical given the 10+ week flowering time indoors. Seems like early triggering could be the secret. Anybody with Durban experience ever found it to start flowering earlier than a typical strain outdoors?


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 21, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Im pretty sure the Black Domina that was obtained from Bob Hemphill, came from Nature Farm Genetics. I believe that cut won Best Indoor Indica at the 2018, or 2019 Humboldt Cup. I may be wrong, but I know Bob got a Black Domina cut from him/TNF to use to make his Black Lights when Coastal Seeds was going. Ive got a couple packs Ive not run, and am saving. Its BD x NL1. Photos of Black Lights on Instagram look killer. I also believe Bob got the Romulan cut from TNF. Its supposedly intensely old. I think around 1979. I got the Coastal UFO for free. Romulan x NL1. Havent run them.
> I did run the Puck Yeah from Coastal Puck Yeah.... Puck/aka Skelly Hashplant x NL1, and we made seeds from the best 5 females out of 50, and the best 5 males out of 50. All the seeds got stolen.


I've got a pack of Black Lights heading into late flower. There are some nice looking females in there. Very vigorous cross.
I also kept a male or 2 for some chucking.


----------



## psychadelibud (Aug 22, 2020)

Long time no see, peeps. I will say there will be some awesome photos popping up soon so keep your eyes peeled! Everything has turned out wonderful and taking everything down today and tomorrow except for a select few. I am on day 68 of flower and the majority are done. So far, I am extremely fucking happy with this grow. Only issues I've had was all due to my fault, hammering them with nutes a bit too much! But it's all good. They look and turned out stunning!





jimihendrix1 said:


> Probably going to order 2 packs of the Consumption F2. If any are left in a couple weeks Ill also buy a couple NL5/NL5 packs. Theres also several more Id love to have.
> 
> Ive been smoking since 67, and grew my first outdoor plant in 72. Grew my 1st indoor stuff with 8ft SHO Fluro bulbs in 76, and got my first HID/1000w Metal Halide when they came out in 77-78.
> 
> ...



I have only tried a few so far, but that Americanna and SoHum95 is definitely the strongest of the bunch thus far... The SoHum pheno of the SoHum95 hit me hard as fuck and yes, I had to relocate quickly to the shitter! Did not make me shit myself, and I'd admit it if it did lol. But seriously, it hit so hard, the initial wave was very intense and had me rubbing a cold wet washcloth on my face, sweating a bit, racing thoughts, etc till it ended up stimulating my bowel control!! Not been that high in a while. 

I know what you are looking for, definitely grab the consumption and any WACO crosses. The Americanna has almost the same effect and I've only tried the fast pheno, the other more waco dominant one will be chopped tomorrow! Now I have not tried it yet, but the tknl5haze x Panama Red/Colombian Gold is one of the frostiest in the room and I have 3 different phenotypes. According to him, it's the intense old school haze mind fucking effect that will have ppl accusing you of lacing your meds and inducing panicking attacks... I absolutely cannot wait to try it! I'll have pics up soon. Definitely grab the Darien's Gap (tknl5haze x cg/pr).


Btw... Waco is an old 80s cut of Nl5haze. Has some stanky trash can amoninated terps.


----------



## psychadelibud (Aug 22, 2020)

Btw.... That SoHum95 is such a stable and uniform line! You either get the SoHum phenos or the 95. The SoHum is very very heady and has this wonderful old school smell. Smells like a plastic factory that strangely processes citrus too... It was a wonderful plastic inflatable kiddy pool, pool float, water hose type smell! Absolutely unique and old school! Has a heavy presence of skunk also... Its so heady and carries the extreme narcotic goodness of the 95 as well... I'll tell ya right now, never underestimate the power of those 2 black domina cuts.... And the 95 is probably some of the most narcotic meds I've had in a long time! Wipes pain to zero and your body is just buzzing insanely hard!


----------



## klyphman (Aug 22, 2020)

NL1/Big Skunk x NL1
Stretching out, bud sites forming, pistils showing more and more each day.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 22, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> I’m gonna be running some Local Skunk seeds this fall.
> I was planning of breeding them to my Grape Ape, and Sherbet, as part of a preservation project, not to mention making some F2’s along the way.
> Your idea of crossing the Local Skunk to Consumption F2 is intriguing, especially considering I have the Consumption F2 seeds, and was pondering running them this fall, as well.



YES, you should make that cross. Id use the Consumption Male, but doing it both ways would be nice. I think using the C-F2 male, will make for bigger plants. Will possibly extend the flowering times on some phenos. Our Local Skunk pheno is dead nuts ripe at 56 days.
We also have a Granny Skunk, and Dominion Skunk mother plant, and have still have 2 packs of the Sis Skunk. Also a pack of Skunkband. Headband x SSSC Sk1, Munson. Black Lights

Id like to hit all of that stuff with 2-3 really nice Consumption males, and also several males of the NL5 x Haze, and a couple others.

I really go nuts when I see all these old seed bank genetics coming back. Especially when they pan out.


----------



## Bad Karma (Aug 22, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> YES, you should make that cross. Id use the Consumption Male, but doing it both ways would be nice. I think using the C-F2 male, will make for bigger plants. Will possibly extend the flowering times on some phenos. Our Local Skunk pheno is dead nuts ripe at 56 days.
> We also have a Granny Skunk, and Dominion Skunk mother plant, and have still have 2 packs of the Sis Skunk. Also a pack of Skunkband. Headband x SSSC Sk1, Munson. Black Lights
> 
> Id like to hit all of that stuff with 2-3 really nice Consumption males, and also several males of the NL5 x Haze, and a couple others.
> ...


Consumption F2 x Local Skunk should make for an absolutely powerhouse of a cross.
I’m really tempted to make it a reality but haven’t made a final decision yet.
The only things really holding me back on running Consumption are size and flowering times.
I’m doing this indoors so controlling size is of major importance.
If I can get a handle on that then I should be good.
The long flowering time is more of an inconvenience but still something that I factor in during the decision making process.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 22, 2020)

Im wanting to order several strains but am afraid of the postal service at this time. Id hate to lose $500-$700


----------



## psychadelibud (Aug 22, 2020)

klyphman said:


> NL1/Big Skunk x NL1
> Stretching out, bud sites forming, pistils showing more and more each day.
> View attachment 4661099


Looking good! Mine are already through mid flower. Your gonna have some weight on that one.


----------



## GrassBurner (Aug 22, 2020)

klyphman said:


> NL1/Big Skunk x NL1
> Stretching out, bud sites forming, pistils showing more and more each day.
> View attachment 4661099


 That thing is a monster! Im gonna be popping some of these in about a month in a 2x4x6 cabinet. Looks like training will be in order


----------



## klyphman (Aug 23, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Looking good! Mine are already through mid flower. Your gonna have some weight on that one.


I’m up at 44 Lat—you must be further south to be that far along.

Nice, I’ll have a harvest preview.

Did you happen to notice if yours had any of that horizontal lateral growth I posted a few pics of? Mine seems to be mostly growing out of it, but will result in some oddly angled nugs.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 23, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> That thing is a monster! Im gonna be popping some of these in about a month in a 2x4x6 cabinet. Looks like training will be in order


Id bend them over at a really young age. That way you will use the light most efficiently, and all the secondary branchines will get maximum light. Id also not top it. Just bend the crap out of it, and keep it growing horizontally, and blast it with all the fresh air, and light you can get. .


----------



## klyphman (Aug 23, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Id bend them over at a really young age. That way you will use the light most efficiently, and all the secondary branchines will get maximum light. Id also not top it. Just bend the crap out of it, and keep it growing horizontally, and blast it with all the fresh air, and light you can get. .


I’ve taken that approach with an outdoor plant in the past. No topping, main stalk trained to nearly horizontal and all side branches reaching for the sky becoming their own tops. Makes for a nice harvest and manageable height—a cannabis hedge.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 23, 2020)

klyphman said:


> I’ve taken that approach with an outdoor plant in the past. No topping, main stalk trained to nearly horizontal and all side branches reaching for the sky becoming their own tops. Makes for a nice harvest and manageable height—a cannabis hedge.


Exactly!!! Thats the way we grow them inside, and veg under either a 1000w Hortilux HPS, Gavita 1150w DE-HID, and have been experimenting with Gavita 1700e for Veg. And we grow larger plants, in 15g - 20 gallon containers Promix BX. We have a plant limit, and am in an unfriendly state, so we grow less, but bigger plants. And we like plants strains that stretch alot after flip as it reduces veg time. Some of those Haze hybrids can stretch 4x-5x their size after flip...


----------



## GrassBurner (Aug 23, 2020)

Thanks for the advice @jimihendrix1 and @klyphman ! The NL1 will be my 3rd grow, gonna pop some PHK in the smaller cabinet. Ill be growing the NL1's under 4 qb120's @3500k spectrum.


----------



## Omkarananda (Aug 23, 2020)

My two little tknk5h (on the right) at day 62 of 12/12 frosty


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 23, 2020)

Pulled the plug on my first clone run of my keeper
TK/NL5 HAZE.

Nice size, density and yields.
I've been told a couple of times by friends that this is the best weed that they had tried.

All my Tk cross runs have been exceptional with 
I-95 Bx by Wave Genetics and LVTK S1 by @thenotsoesoteric coming very close to being as good as my "big fucker" cut of Tk/NL5 Haze.
My cut of TK Larry by First Class is also very close in potency and quality.
They just don't have that extra bit of mind warp that she has.


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 23, 2020)

So/Rom testers looking nice! 

They have a smell that I'm not familiar with in marijuana. It's sweet and anise like over an Afghani background.

1 girl of the 5 is sprouting some late Nanners, but I don't blame her seeing they went through 2 days with temps over 100 after the 12 inch exhaust fan duct fell off.
I did grow Romulan crossed to Chem D and it was a hermied bitch that would leave seeds.
I'm hoping this will pass.


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 23, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Im pretty sure the Black Domina that was obtained from Bob Hemphill, came from Nature Farm Genetics. I believe that cut won Best Indoor Indica at the 2018, or 2019 Humboldt Cup. I may be wrong, but I know Bob got a Black Domina cut from him/TNF to use to make his Black Lights when Coastal Seeds was going. Ive got a couple packs Ive not run, and am saving. Its BD x NL1. Photos of Black Lights on Instagram look killer. I also believe Bob got the Romulan cut from TNF. Its supposedly intensely old. I think around 1979. I got the Coastal UFO for free. Romulan x NL1. Havent run them.
> I did run the Puck Yeah from Coastal Puck Yeah.... Puck/aka Skelly Hashplant x NL1, and we made seeds from the best 5 females out of 50, and the best 5 males out of 50. All the seeds got stolen.


Not Ak Beanbrains related, but here are some pics of Black Lights I'm running.


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 24, 2020)

AK Beanbrains Americanna cut.
She's not a happy camper parked next to my fan.
She is sensitive to wind burn.
Luckily she clones easily and I'll be starting a fresh batch in the "sweet spot" to see how she does.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 24, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Pulled the plug on my first clone run of my keeper
> TK/NL5 HAZE.
> View attachment 4662938View attachment 4662939View attachment 4662940View attachment 4662941
> Nice size, density and yields.
> ...


Thats a kick ass plant man! The high sounds jamming.


----------



## Growoolit (Aug 24, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> I forgot to mention.... We have another we will be working on also that I got ahold of called M48. Akbb has already popped his M48. I have not, yet.
> 
> M48 is Super Sativa Seed Clubs South African Haze which was listed in the 1990 or 1991 seed catalogues, or both. I originally was told it was m39 (south african haze) but I knew that m39 was Skunk 1 x Basic 5. So I contacted my connect and explained it. Hes an elderly man and got confused, so he corrected it and looked at his package. I have pics of the original packaging he had sent to him from SSSC and they're 100% legit. He also has 4 of the original seeds still left in the package. They came in plain brown mailing envelopes written on the outside the with the #m-- that indicated the strain inside. This is going to be interesting.
> 
> ...


Years ago I bought some SSSC seeds, including the M48 and M9 (Skunk #1). They arrived in the packaging you described: small brown envelopes encased in a larger cardboard sleeve which was black on the inside. I still have the catalogues, and M48 was not in the earlier catalogue.


----------



## psychadelibud (Aug 25, 2020)

klyphman said:


> I’m up at 44 Lat—you must be further south to be that far along.
> 
> Nice, I’ll have a harvest preview.
> 
> Did you happen to notice if yours had any of that horizontal lateral growth I posted a few pics of? Mine seems to be mostly growing out of it, but will result in some oddly angled nugs.


I am at 37 but where I put my plants outdoor from such a long vegetative period under 24 hours, they did start to flower early. I have not checked on them in almost 3 weeks now! I will check soon and let you know. Wonderful job on yours! Shes gonna be heavy.


----------



## psychadelibud (Aug 25, 2020)

Growoolit said:


> Years ago I bought some SSSC seeds, including the M48 and M9 (Skunk #1). They arrived in the packaging you described: small brown envelopes encased in a larger cardboard sleeve which was black on the inside. I still have the catalogues, and M48 was not in the earlier catalogue.
> View attachment 4664041


You're right, it wasnt in the early catalogs... Took me forever to figure that out! Exact same envelopes mine were in though! This is such a beautiful site.... Seeing this made my morning! Do you still have these and of so are they viable? Hopefully, for your sake you took these out of the deep freeze to take pics


----------



## psychadelibud (Aug 25, 2020)

Copied and pasted from instagram.... In a hurry this morning and will update more this evening or tonight!



Have I found a keeper??? If you think she is frosty, just wait till you see her sister! This is one of FOUR of my #cgprxtknl5haze phenos from @akbeanbrains ... CG/PR is Colombian Gold/Panama Red... As of now I have no smoke report, letting these girls dry slowly and cool in the dark before I indulge. I will say this, I've never seen a cross push out so many equivalently triched out wicked looking bitches! They finish rather fast for sativa dominant plants... I was a little disappointed in the size of the nugs from afar in the distance (can't get to rear area of the flower room, unless it's an emergency of course)... Once I walked up on these girls for inspection as I chopped my way through the heavy tops, I realized how TIGHT these nugs are... Super dense and they were loaded with heavy tops leaning over everywhere... Even the flowers that were completely hidden away from the light was just as dense.... @akbeanbrains brother you knocked it out of the park with this one... I can't imagine how potent she is going to be, I feel like this is the one that's gonna push ppls dicks in the dirt and mind beyond the clouds... She just looks astronomical! Beautiful! Oh... the smell? Straight raunchy gas, dumpster, skunky, with a touch of exotic. One of my other phenos have the same smell with a large presence of baby poo and I fucking love it! I'll update with her sisters soon...


----------



## psychadelibud (Aug 25, 2020)

Hopefully those show up in good quality as the original photos would not upload for some reason... These are screenshots.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Aug 25, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Copied and pasted from instagram.... In a hurry this morning and will update more this evening or tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow those look killer!! Are these currently available from AKBB?


----------



## psychadelibud (Aug 25, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Wow those look killer!! Are these currently available from AKBB?


Yes... you will find them listed as either CG/PR x tknl5haze or Darians Gap


----------



## GrassBurner (Aug 25, 2020)

Damnit @psychadelibud !! I had just convinced myself to wait to pick these up. My dad has been talking about red sensamilla for 20 years, so I've been looking for a strain to grow for him that was similar to what he remembers. Just picked them up from JBC  Seriously though, great looking plants!! Just what I needed to pull the trigger. Dad is gonna be stoked


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 25, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Copied and pasted from instagram.... In a hurry this morning and will update more this evening or tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long did you run them?


----------



## Alpadrino (Aug 25, 2020)

I bought some AKBB gear yesterday anybody on here grow out the blue balls or big bud open skunk? Thanks in advance


----------



## Alpadrino (Aug 25, 2020)

DutchMoonshine45 said:


> JBC's website doesn't say. I would like to know too! It was a freebie.


I looked everywhere and found somewhere it said vintage blueberry/qabbage blueberry. Your grow looked great thanks for sharing


----------



## Kndreyn (Aug 25, 2020)

Alpadrino said:


> I bought some AKBB gear yesterday anybody on here grow out the blue balls or big bud open skunk? Thanks in advance


I think someone posted some pictures of Blue Balls earlier in this thread if I remember right. It was an awesome looking specimen.


----------



## Kndreyn (Aug 25, 2020)

Alpadrino said:


> I bought some AKBB gear yesterday anybody on here grow out the blue balls or big bud open skunk? Thanks in advance


Post #418 of this thread there's a Blue Balls BX.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Aug 25, 2020)

Romulan BX4.... calling it the Pineapple Pheno... cause thats what it smells like


Romulan BX4 3 Leaflet Pheno... crazy looking plant and I love it... shes behind because I threw her back in veg and took clones


----------



## Alpadrino (Aug 25, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I think someone posted some pictures of Blue Balls earlier in this thread if I remember right. It was an awesome looking specimen.


Thank you. Plant looks great I’m excited to try And grow a few soon


----------



## Growoolit (Aug 25, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> You're right, it wasnt in the early catalogs... Took me forever to figure that out! Exact same envelopes mine were in though! This is such a beautiful site.... Seeing this made my morning! Do you still have these and of so are they viable? Hopefully, for your sake you took these out of the deep freeze to take pics


Great to see that I made a few people happy with this pic.
FWIW, I have the SSSC Catalogue with the 30 page (Dutch) grow guide.
Although I still have those seeds (and a few others including some self-crossed M39 x M9, KGB and Hawaiian x Skunk). None of them germinated the last time I tried, but I'll get some Gibberellic Acid and some Hydrogen Peroxide and I'll try again. *Maybe I need to look into tissue culture*? *Any tips*?

Short story about the Haze x South African vs me:
1989 or '90. First harvest of M48. Sunday evening. Expected some wild results from consumption, so I only had a single toke/bowl/cone. Waited 10 minutes - nothing. [Note from SSSC: This is the stain you must try before you die]
Second cone, same thing. May have only waited 5 minutes. Had a third hit and sat there. Minor glow had commenced. Thought it was a good idea to drive to my favourite Sunday night watering hole, by the beach. Still good. Got about 2 blocks from home and started to experience some visual issues. Some might call them blackouts. Either way I was suddenly further down the road than I just remembered. Struggle on. My perception was now like a badly animated puppet show, and after a few more blocks I decided a U-turn would be the clever move.
Glad I turned around, as the animation was not improving, but it least it was running in slo-mo. Made it home and parked my arse in a comfy chair to watch some mind-numbing 60 Minutes. Good idea. Mild panic and then relief. Mind racing and winning, yet losing too.
No more was smoked for a few days. Could have ended in a tragic car accident. Lucky it didn't, or was that due to my driving skills (at 20 years old)?
Current day - This one of my favourite smokes.


----------



## OVH (Aug 25, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Copied and pasted from instagram.... In a hurry this morning and will update more this evening or tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok but the real question is... will it make me pass out, hit my head on the coffee table and shit myself when I smoke it??


----------



## Growoolit (Aug 25, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Copied and pasted from instagram.... In a hurry this morning and will update more this evening or tonight!
> <snipped>
> 
> Have I found a keeper??? If you think she is frosty, just wait till you see her sister! This is one of FOUR of my #cgprxtknl5haze phenos from @akbeanbrains ... CG/PR is Colombian Gold/Panama Red... As of now I have no smoke report, letting these girls dry slowly and cool in the dark before I indulge. I will say this, I've never seen a cross push out so many equivalently triched out wicked looking bitches! They finish rather fast for sativa dominant plants... I was a little disappointed in the size of the nugs from afar in the distance (can't get to rear area of the flower room, unless it's an emergency of course)... Once I walked up on these girls for inspection as I chopped my way through the heavy tops, I realized how TIGHT these nugs are... Super dense and they were loaded with heavy tops leaning over everywhere... Even the flowers that were completely hidden away from the light was just as dense.... @akbeanbrains brother you knocked it out of the park with this one... I can't imagine how potent she is going to be, I feel like this is the one that's gonna push ppls dicks in the dirt and mind beyond the clouds... She just looks astronomical! Beautiful! Oh... the smell? Straight raunchy gas, dumpster, skunky, with a touch of exotic. One of my other phenos have the same smell with a large presence of baby poo and I fucking love it! I'll update with her sisters soon...


Just remain silent until the taste test, and capture it on video for us (in case you don't get through the experience).
You're getting me emotionally erect , to paraphrase Steve Martin.


----------



## psychadelibud (Aug 26, 2020)

OVH said:


> Ok but the real question is... will it make me pass out, hit my head on the coffee table and shit myself when I smoke it??


I'll be finding out sooner than later...


----------



## bodhipop (Aug 29, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Im wanting to order several strains but am afraid of the postal service at this time. Id hate to lose $500-$700


Everything is coming through fast over here man, just beware of the temperatures this summer.


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 30, 2020)

Skunk1 x Super Skunk 

NL5

NL5


MTF bx3


----------



## Alpadrino (Aug 31, 2020)

Idlewilder plants look nice and happy good job


----------



## Funkentelechy (Sep 2, 2020)

Black Domina/PacificNorthwest Hashplant x Super Skunk, Grown in the ground, no-till organic, with a six-foot ladder thrown in for scale.


TKNL5 Haze, she's about ten foot tall huge leaves and a very Sativa growth pattern. I have another TKNL5 Haze growing and she is much bushier, with thin lacy leaves.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 2, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Does anybody know if that original NL5 clone is even alive anymore? I get the impression that most old NL5 cuts used these days are from some variety of NL5 seeds... still very old but second generation or more. Not sure though...can anyone fill me in?


Swami Organic Seeds has a cut from 1984. He has it crossed with Nevils LTD Release 1988 NL5/Hz. F3 or other. I think he has seeds up to F6, but I think the male used was an F3, but not 100% positive. Swamis NL5/Hz is mostly long flowering. Our best one we found went 100 days.... I myself like the NL5/Hz version that was released to the public from Nevil, then Sensi Seeds, and is more on the lines of the genetics of AKBB NL5/Hz, and is probably same genetics.
Havent tried the Swami NL5 x NL5/Hz though I do have 3 packs.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 2, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Swami Organic Seeds has a cut from 1984. He has it crossed with Nevils LTD Release 1988 NL5/Hz. F3 or other. I think he has seeds up to F6, but I think the male used was an F3, but not 100% positive. Swamis NL5/Hz is mostly long flowering. Our best one we found went 100 days.... I myself like the NL5/Hz version that was released to the public from Nevil, then Sensi Seeds, and is more on the lines of the genetics of AKBB NL5/Hz, and is probably same genetics.
> Havent tried the Swami NL5 x NL5/Hz though I do have 3 packs.


Cool... a new answer to an old post! A 1984 cut sounds like that could possibly be the one that Neville started with. Could we talk Swami into releasing some NL5 s1s? I won't get my hopes up but that's something I'd buy for sure.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 2, 2020)

I dont think Swami messes with s1 ect

I also not sure, but Ive heard while they did find the old clone that has been kept forever, Seattle Greg did have seeds of the original NL5 genetics, and I beliueve Seattle Greg just recently verified he gave some seeds to someone but I cant remember who. Maybe AKBB. Cant remember.

How did you AKBB turn out?


----------



## Alpadrino (Sep 2, 2020)

Super excited got my seeds the other day has anybody tryed any of these thanks


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 2, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I dont think Swami messes with s1 ect
> 
> I also not sure, but Ive heard while they did find the old clone that has been kept forever, Seattle Greg did have seeds of the original NL5 genetics, and I beliueve Seattle Greg just recently verified he gave some seeds to someone but I cant remember who. Maybe AKBB. Cant remember.
> 
> How did you AKBB turn out?


Yeah, I was mostly joking about the s1s ... not something I'd expect to happen. That would be pretty awesome if that original Nl5 still existed. Thanks for the info!

My personal grow situation has been all buggered up by bugs but I do have some Durbalayans struggling along outdoors. Two of them (one male, one female...very similar looking) triggered into flowering much earlier than the typical strain up here close to 45N, which is a plus for me...particularly for a sativa leaning cross that's probably 70+ days indoors. I'm just about to mate those two for some f2s. The aroma of the female is unusual and very enticing. We'll see.


----------



## SFnone (Sep 2, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I dont think Swami messes with s1 ect
> 
> I also not sure, but Ive heard while they did find the old clone that has been kept forever, Seattle Greg did have seeds of the original NL5 genetics, and I beliueve Seattle Greg just recently verified he gave some seeds to someone but I cant remember who. Maybe AKBB. Cant remember.
> 
> How did you AKBB turn out?


it was todd
... and he plans on making original greg mcallister nl x to original sam skunkman haze


----------



## Alpadrino (Sep 2, 2020)

Funkentelechy said:


> Black Domina/PacificNorthwest Hashplant x Super Skunk, Grown in the ground, no-till organic, with a six-foot ladder thrown in for scale.
> View attachment 4672330
> 
> TKNL5 Haze, she's about ten foot tall huge leaves and a very Sativa growth pattern. I have another TKNL5 Haze growing and she is much bushier, with thin lacy leaves.
> View attachment 4672338View attachment 4672343View attachment 4672344


I like your set up does the clover help produce nitrogen for the plants then? They look very healthy and Have huge leaves


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 2, 2020)

Id love to see what those plants would have looked like Bent Over from a young age. All of those plants have great secondary branching.


----------



## bodhipop (Sep 2, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I'm not sure he did it himself but I think he talked about people in Alaska burying seeds in the ground for preservation. Sounded a little goofy at first but it does eliminate worries of busts, fires, thefts, broken fridges, and clean-freaks who like to throw out things they don't know about. If it stays cold enough year-round it's pretty clever... they could sit there cold and undisturbed for decades.
> 
> I haven't joined the great RKS hunt, but he does seem like a good bet for finding that magic in the skunks. TKNL5H , vintage blueberry, and freezeland are what caught my attention.


Can we expand/brainstorm on this idea for a second?
Burying your seeds in the ground - If you're somewhere that gets -10 degrees fahrenheit during the winter.. Is 4 feet deep really going to keep them from freezing/thawing every season? I can't find much info on ground temps. I've heard Cali folk doing it but I'm just curious on other locations with colder weather.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Sep 2, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Can we expand/brainstorm on this idea for a second?
> Burying your seeds in the ground - If you're somewhere that gets -10 degrees fahrenheit during the winter.. Is 4 feet deep really going to keep them from freezing/thawing every season? I can't find much info on ground temps. I've heard Cali folk doing it but I'm just curious on other locations with colder weather.


Wow... a second old post of mine revived in one day. I don't really have an answer for you. The heat coming up from down deep is sometimes more than one might expect but Alaska gets pretty cold on the surface of course. Personally, I don't think freezing and thawing is such an issue if the seeds are stored very dry as I think they should be. There's no "freezing" if there's no H2O in them.

I kinda think Alaska might be a better location to be honest. In less frigid climates, the seeds might actually get a little too warm every summer. 55-60 degrees for a few months every year would probably be warmer than ideal.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 3, 2020)

Unless you live in an arctic region with permafrost the ground temp, below frost line, is 50-60 degrees year round. That is not too warm, would be considered refrigerated. Literally the purpose of root cellars. It’s amazing, we are crossing one of those generation gaps where old ways of life are forgotten.


----------



## Growoolit (Sep 3, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Unless you live in an arctic region with permafrost the ground temp, below frost line, is 50-60 degrees year round. That is not too warm, would be considered refrigerated. Literally the purpose of root cellars. It’s amazing, we are crossing one of those generation gaps where old ways of life are forgotten.


Similar to the cheese caves of France or the lagering caves of Germany.
Not many root cellars in Australia, but I know what ya mean.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Sep 3, 2020)

Alpadrino said:


> I like your set up does the clover help produce nitrogen for the plants then? They look very healthy and Have huge leaves


Thank you, Yeah, in theory the clover does help to fix nitrogen into the soil as it grows. I like the clover because it grows really quickly so I periodically pull sections of it up and place it on top as a mulch layer, providing a renewable source of mulch that is always close a hand. 
I use a ton of compost as my primary fertilizer source, as well as alfalfa meal and the aforementioned mulch. Throughout the spring and summer, I continually layer these things on the soil, like a big lasagna.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Sep 3, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Id love to see what those plants would have looked like Bent Over from a young age. All of those plants have great secondary branching.


I bet they would do awesome grown that way, I agree.

I am somewhat limited in the square foot print of my hoop house. I end up having more space growing the plants vertically out of necessity, but it works well for me. The hoop house is a little over twelve feet tall so there is a fair amount of space vertically.
Last year I had one that just wouldn't stop growing, it kept pressing against the top of the hoop house. So I had to train the top three or four feet of the plant horizontally along the ridge of the hoop house, it was ridiculous.
This year I'm trying to grow smaller plants so that they are easier to manage, less time on ladders tying up supports.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 3, 2020)

Growoolit said:


> Similar to the cheese caves of France or the lagering caves of Germany.
> Not many root cellars in Australia, but I know what ya mean.


I thought I saw a documentary where there was a whole town that mined opals and lives underground in Australia! Not that that’s a root cellar but they did it because it was cool at a place that ground surface temperatures could kill you. Necessities!


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 3, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## Growoolit (Sep 3, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I thought I saw a documentary where there was a whole town that mined opals and lives underground in Australia! Not that that’s a root cellar but they did it because it was cool at a place that ground surface temperatures could kill you. Necessities!


Yeah, probably a few towns like that. Coober Pedy and Lightning Ridge are both well-known for opal mining.
Some rich people here have an underground wine cellar, but the term root cellar is uncommon. Mainly because root means to fuck here e.g. Elle Macpherson is getting old now. Nah, mate! I'd still root her.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 3, 2020)

Growoolit said:


> Yeah, probably a few towns like that. Coober Pedy and Lightning Ridge are both well-known for opal mining.
> Some rich people here have an underground wine cellar, but the term root cellar is uncommon. Mainly because root means to fuck here e.g. Elle Macpherson is getting old now. Nah, mate! I'd still root her.


That’s awesome! Lol


----------



## bodhipop (Sep 3, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Unless you live in an arctic region with permafrost the ground temp, below frost line, is 50-60 degrees year round. That is not too warm, would be considered refrigerated. Literally the purpose of root cellars. It’s amazing, we are crossing one of those generation gaps where old ways of life are forgotten.


Geothermal ftw. Luckily many folks are still utilizing this, have you seen all the "earthships"? After knowing the technique, it seems silly to not build a house/greenhouse in this way. I'm just trying to figure out the frostline for my region (Northern Colorado). I've heard 4-5 feet but want to be sure.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 4, 2020)

Ya, below 48” is pretty much the state code for water lines.


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 4, 2020)

Skunk

NL5 #2

NL5 #4


The crew


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 4, 2020)

MTF bx3


----------



## Smallmouth (Sep 5, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Long time no see, peeps. I will say there will be some awesome photos popping up soon so keep your eyes peeled! Everything has turned out wonderful and taking everything down today and tomorrow except for a select few. I am on day 68 of flower and the majority are done. So far, I am extremely fucking happy with this grow. Only issues I've had was all due to my fault, hammering them with nutes a bit too much! But it's all good. They look and turned out stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alpadrino (Sep 5, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Skunk
> View attachment 4673786
> NL5 #2
> View attachment 4673788
> ...


What kinda smells you getting?


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 5, 2020)

Alpadrino said:


> What kinda smells you getting?


The skunk has some burnt rubber and sweetness. The NL’s have a citrus smell


----------



## Alpadrino (Sep 5, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> The skunk has some burnt rubber and sweetness. The NL’s have a citrus smell


Cool they all sound nice did you mention what kinda skunk you got from him?


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 5, 2020)

Alpadrino said:


> Cool they all sound nice did you mention what kinda skunk you got from him?


Skunk1 x Super Skunk


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 5, 2020)

TKNL5H a couple different phenos...which one is TK and which is NL5xH looking or how do I tell?


----------



## klyphman (Sep 6, 2020)

Early sunshine shots of NL1/Big Skunk x NL1. The plant has exploded into flower mode. Seemed a bit late to the game, but is progressing fast and stacking nicely.


----------



## The Mantis (Sep 6, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> TKNL5H a couple different phenos...which one is TK View attachment 4675245View attachment 4675246and which is NL5xH looking or how do I tell?


They both look nice. If I had to guess, I'd say the first pic is more TK and the 2nd pic looks more NL. The TK leaner might have more sweet og/kerosene like smells and the NL leaner might have more earthier smells of the two. The NL5 stuff I've grown had some diversity and smells ranged from earthy and grassy to chem and skunk like. Bigger/thicker buds up top for the NL, but more leafy. Great calyx to leaf ratios on the TK leaners. Just my opinion but hope it helps.


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 6, 2020)

Thank you @The Mantis that’s what I wanted to know. I’ll post final bud pics and flavors etc.


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 6, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Can we expand/brainstorm on this idea for a second?
> Burying your seeds in the ground - If you're somewhere that gets -10 degrees fahrenheit during the winter.. Is 4 feet deep really going to keep them from freezing/thawing every season? I can't find much info on ground temps. I've heard Cali folk doing it but I'm just curious on other locations with colder weather.


Depends where in Alaska you bury the seeds.
North of the Alaska range is where the permafrost can be found, so if you were to bury your seeds deep into the permafrost, they could remain frozen.
In South Central Ak the frost level averages about 4 feet deep, but can go down as much as 8 feet where there is no snow to insulate the ground.
Although the ground stays cold here in the Susitna Valley, upper 30's during summer, it does not stay frozen.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 6, 2020)

You’re real close to permafrost! The glaciers come into Alaska though. That’s pretty cool! Literally!


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 7, 2020)

Here’s a few shots of the black dom bx on day 42F. I believe this is the 95 blk dom. The cut mr Hemphill talks about on the Pot cast.

Both are smelling heavy of pine and citrus. With like faint incense and hash smells in there too.

There is a third, but unfortunately it’s kind of a mutant and not much to look at really lol.
#1



#2


----------



## bodhipop (Sep 7, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> Here’s a few shots of the black dom bx on day 42F. I believe this is the 95 blk dom. The cut mr Hemphill talks about on the Pot cast.
> 
> Both are smelling heavy of pine and citrus. With like faint incense and hash smells in there too.
> 
> ...


been wanting to see this girl. Please keep us updated as the weeks progress!


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 8, 2020)

PHK Bx tester got the chop.

She smells like squashed lacewing and lime leaves.
I never smelled that before.

So/Rom testers.
I am impressed with the size, vigor and strange terpenes on these.
I have found nanners in 2 of the 5, but it's no different than most of the seeds I grow.
I think they are sterile, no signs of pollination in my room.


----------



## bodhipop (Sep 9, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> PHK Bx tester got the chop.
> View attachment 4678163View attachment 4678164
> She smells like squashed lacewing and lime leaves.
> I never smelled that before.
> ...


Gorgeous. Can't wait to hear your smoke report. 
You an old school HPS guy?


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 9, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Gorgeous. Can't wait to hear your smoke report.
> You an old school HPS guy?


Yes, since about 92.
My first light was a 400 watt HPS conversion bulb.

Now, I do use a mixture of CMH and HPS.

The plants under the CMH are often more manageable with less stretch and the buds are just as large.


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 9, 2020)

Tknl5h f3 good yielders for sure in this strain even with me not growing them very big they got big buds and good and crystally. Got three females out of the pack and lost my cuts except for one, which I pollinated with a male from another strain


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 9, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Tknl5h f3 good yielders for sure in this strain even with me not growing them very big they got big buds and good and crystally. Got three females out of the pack and lost my cuts except for one, which I pollinated with a male from another strain View attachment 4678786View attachment 4678787


Which F3 is that the NL dom, TK dom, or Haze dom, version?


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 9, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> Which F3 is that the NL dom, TK dom, or Haze dom, version?


They’re just plain f3, no description beyond that on the label. I didn’t see these come out again after I got them, just the ones with the tk dom etc


----------



## Robar (Sep 12, 2020)

Shot a video but apparently can't upload those, so anyway... Today will be fist day of flower on 8 Dope Beard Durban ladies. I have 1 male that I've saved to make some seed with. Had 2 but 1 acted like he was a super male and got the chop. I'll end up dusting a couple chosen females (clones of) with him later on. 

Coincidentally I'm still smoking the heavily, black poison leaning- Black Poison Skunk from Kos that I found over a year ago. It's what I smoke every day so I'll be hitting her as well. I plan on making lots of seeds from the pairing for later use.

A note on stench factor - They F***ing reek! Well most do. I got one girl who is very faint of odor so we'll see what we see with her. But her sisters are very smelly. They smell like funky chicken soup stale sweat B.O. stank-E-ness with something even my sinister hiding in the shadows. Funky Shit!

Some pics will come and I'll make sure to drop an update now and then. Have a great day.


----------



## Robar (Sep 12, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Yes, since about 92.
> My first light was a 400 watt HPS conversion bulb.
> 
> Now, I do use a mixture of CMH and HPS.
> ...


I'm an old school HPS dude too but am thinking it's time to make the switch. Nice to know that they help control the stretch. Added bonus!


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 12, 2020)

This is my other tknl5h f3 that I harvested the other day and just sampled a nug that I dried by the dehumidifier. Tastes really good earthy and creamy I would call it so far and smooth. I think this is a tk leaner. I’m getting another pack


----------



## fartsalot (Sep 12, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> This is my other tknl5h f3 that I harvested the other day and just sampled a nug that I dried by the dehumidifier. Tastes really good earthy and creamy I would call it so far and smooth. I think this is a tk leaner. I’m getting another pack View attachment 4681622


How’s the potency of that lovely lady?


----------



## Alpadrino (Sep 12, 2020)

Robar said:


> I'm an old school HPS dude too but am thinking it's time to make the switch. Nice to know that they help control the stretch. Added bonus!


Pretty much all I use to flower Also i like 600 watt hps but I veg under 3 eight lamp t5 fixtures that I swapped out with t5 led lamps they work really good


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 13, 2020)

fartsalot said:


> How’s the potency of that lovely lady?


lol Yeah I left that out! It had me spaced out for a little bit and it was a good euphoric high and a good body effect. I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## fartsalot (Sep 13, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> lol Yeah I left that out! It had me spaced out for a little bit and it was a good euphoric high and a good body effect. I enjoyed it a lot.


Awesome!


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 14, 2020)

Blk Dom Bx day 49F


#2



mutant


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 15, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> I’m running some nl5 f2’s now, about a week into flower


How they lookin now?????


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 15, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> I just started some of the consumption freebies that came with an order of his gear. It is NL5 Haze cough x TK/NL5 Haze. That blueberry he has was interesting too. I missed it when JBC has them.



How did the Consumption turn out??? How much did they grow after flip??? Potent??? Good production????


----------



## HamNEggs (Sep 15, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> How did the Consumption turn out??? How much did they grow after flip??? Potent??? Good production????


Honestly I only had one female and a male that made it and while she started off good and was pretty stony I wasn't that keen on the flavor. Others have had better lookin ladies from them but the one I had was a pass. It stretched like crazy but did carry some good sized flowers. I managed to make some seed and might chuck a few just to see if maybe I can do them better justice.


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 15, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> How they lookin now?????


I had to move her outside due to electrical issues. Photos aren’t the best


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 15, 2020)

Robar said:


> For what it's worth I remember reading where the Rev. (Kingdom Organic Seeds) said BOG's boggle gum is Bog's bubblegum x a "Real Deal" NL5.
> 
> If original NL5 is a cut, you have to speculate toward the obvious assumption. To have males some back crossing had to have happened for a standardized seed line to exist. Purely my speculation but it seems the most logical.



From what I understand Seattle Greg bred and holds the genetics to the original NL5... The old, original NL5 cut everyone speaks of is a special plant that was genetics made by Seattle Greg. 

But the cut that went to Europe/Nevil, did originally come from seeds that Seattle Greg made. They hybridized it with something else, and everyone from then on calls the Hybrid, NL5. Sensi Seeds ect, but as of about 10 or so years, Sensi no longer advertises their NL as NL5. Only as NL. I believe they lost the original Male genetics. Though the NL5 from late 80s0-90s-mid 2000s Sensi Seeds NL5 was extremely potent, and stacks up against almost anything. Id buy it now if they had it.

Also from what I understand, Seattle Greg has given Todd McCormick some of the Original NL5 Seeds the old clone came from. I believe the popular clone Nevil got comes from 1984, or earlier.
Todd plans on breeding the NL5 to Mel Franks Original Haze for NL5 x Haze seeds. Todd also has a killer Original Nevils Haze Male.
Todd as of right now has the Real Deal PURE as the driven snow HAZE SEEDS. Straight from Mel Frank, who got them from Skunkman decades ago. These are the real, unadultered thing. But remember only about 10% are highly desirable.

But when NL5 seeds from Holland were being sold, they were using a different male to make their version of NL5. Thus the confusion. I also always thought NL5 was clone only. It IS, if you go by the really old clone everyone is familiar with, but it seems Seattle Greg does have the original genetics saved back. Ive also heard SG also recently gave someone else some of the seeds.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 15, 2020)

Had to go ahead and order 2 packs of the AKBB Tk/NL5/Haze.

Bakersfields huge bud photos did it, and the smoke report. Sounds like some good stuff that produces alot.

I figure I can find a real keeper from 2 packs. Maybe even 2-3. Id also like to keep a few of the best males on tap. Id say the best males from this stuff will pass some killer genetics.

How much do these stretch in flowering?? Hopefully alot. Probably be a week, or 2 before theyre started.

I plan on vegging them for 60 days, under either a 1000w Hortilux HPS, or a 1150w DE Gavita, and up to 5 gallons of Promix BX, and fabric pots, and then transplant 6 of them into 20 gallon containers at flip. Flower under 2 x 1150w DE. I think 6 of them with the crap vegged out of them, flowered in 20 gallon containers is all the space can take. The rest Ill try to locate in wasted light areas, and keep them in 5 gallon containers.
They come in packs of 12, and if I have 100% germ rate, and 50% are M/F that leaves 12 females. 6 in big containers, and 6 in 5 gallon. Or whatever I end up with.

I also plan on Bending the plants over at an early age. No topping. I want to take advantage of the stretch. The more the better.


----------



## Robar (Sep 15, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> From what I understand Seattle Greg bred and holds the genetics to the original NL5... The old, original NL5 cut everyone speaks of is a special plant that was genetics made by Seattle Greg.
> 
> But the cut that went to Europe/Nevil, did originally come from seeds that Seattle Greg made. They hybridized it with something else, and everyone from then on calls the Hybrid, NL5. Sensi Seeds ect, but as of about 10 or so years, Sensi no longer advertises their NL as NL5. Only as NL. I believe they lost the original Male genetics. Though the NL5 from late 80s0-90s-mid 2000s Sensi Seeds NL5 was extremely potent, and stacks up against almost anything. Id buy it now if they had it.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the history lesson. Seriously! I have wanted to get my hands on NL5 for a long time. I bought the NL5 that Akbb was selling over a year ago. It was never advertised as a bx or anything like that. If I remember correctly he said his was an sssc female that he bred with a nl5 male that was passing around up in AK or some-such. may not be the purest but when I finally get to growing out those seeds I'm sure (I hope) I'll be pleased. Lots of pics on instagram of his genetics and they look pretty nice.

With that said it would be nice if Seattle Greg released the genetics far and wide for the masses. I've wanted to grow the real thing for a long time, maybe someday.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 15, 2020)

That stuff.. hybrid NL5 that came from Sensi/Nevil was pure fire. Be glad youve got it. Like I said, if Sensi still had the NL5 they sold 15 years ago, Id be the first in line to buy some. There are several cuts people have kept from 89, and so on, and when you can, if they come from a reputable breeder, buy all of them you can.

The cut AKBB used for the mother came from Marc Emery( Canada ) from 1992, and he most likely got it out of some packs of Sensi Seeds.


----------



## keepafeeno (Sep 16, 2020)

Synchronicity. Check this podcast out: Matt Riot talks with Seattle Greg https://www.buzzsprout.com/1010299/5376088-northern-lites-lights-with-seattle-greg

"Seattle Greg sheds light on the secret history involved with breeding one of the most iconic strains in the world: Northern Lites/Lights"


----------



## Omkarananda (Sep 16, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Had to go ahead and order 2 packs of the AKBB Tk/NL5/Haze.
> 
> Bakersfields huge bud photos did it, and the smoke report. Sounds like some good stuff that produces alot.
> 
> ...


Good decision my friend! I’m getting another pack too and hopefully I’ll find another one that I can keep a cut. My preference is the dark leaf (TK leaner?) that I got two of so I’m sure there will be at least one in a pack. Been still smoking little samples and it is very potent and can make you lose track of what you were doing in the day lol.


----------



## Robar (Sep 16, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> That stuff.. hybrid NL5 that came from Sensi/Nevil was pure fire. Be glad youve got it. Like I said, if Sensi still had the NL5 they sold 15 years ago, Id be the first in line to buy some. There are several cuts people have kept from 89, and so on, and when you can, if they come from a reputable breeder, buy all of them you can.
> 
> The cut AKBB used for the mother came from Marc Emery( Canada ) from 1992, and he most likely got it out of some packs of Sensi Seeds.


Now that you mention him, (Marc) that tickles my memory. I can't remember if it was the NL5 or what it was that he said came from Marc but I remember him saying he got something from Marc so that clears that for me. Thank You. Trust me when I say did a very macho-less happy dance when those seeds arrived in the mail. Like i said, I been chasing it a long time. I been a day late and a dollar short half a dozen times over the years (40 since I killed my first plant at age 13). So trust me I treasure those seeds. I have a couple nl5 crosses as well and when their turn comes up I'll pop some of the crosses too.


----------



## Robar (Sep 16, 2020)

keepafeeno said:


> Synchronicity. Check this podcast out: Matt Riot talks with Seattle Greg https://www.buzzsprout.com/1010299/5376088-northern-lites-lights-with-seattle-greg
> 
> "Seattle Greg sheds light on the secret history involved with breeding one of the most iconic strains in the world: Northern Lites/Lights"


Thanks Bro! 25 minutes in and picking up so much history it really is amazing to hear. I feel Greg and his cloudy memory for times and dates. No pictures no records. I'm 53 and know exactly what he goes through trying to remember way back when with no convenient reminders. Hell Greg is older than I am so, yes fuzzy on some dates but man laying down the oral history before its lost... Much love to Seattle Greg for spending the time with Matt so we can all have the history of the northern lites.


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 21, 2020)

Skunk


NL5 f2


MTF bx3


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 21, 2020)

Had to go ahead and order some packs of the
Consumption F2
Americanna BX
Americanna x Black Dom/PNW Hashplant x Super Skunk
Already ordered 2 packs of the TkNL5/Hz
And I have some packs of the 89 Super Skunk F4 from East Coast Originalz

Will be started under 1x 1000w Hortilux HPS, 24 hours a day, and Promix BX. Il start them in 32oz Deli Containers, andl grow them out in 1-2 gallon containers until I can tell sex, probably veg them a couple weeks after transplanting into 10 gallon containers then flower.

The above is 5 strains, and I may start 5 seeds from each strain. 25 plants. If 50% are Male and I have 100% germ rate thats 12-13 females, which may come down to 8-10 good ones. That would be 5 plants in 10 gallon container per light. Some will also not grow as fast as others, and I may also stagger some of the strains Dave told me the Consumption can get HUGE, and from what Ive seen the YkNL5Hz is no slouch either. Not sure about the structure of the Americanna BX, but it came so highly recommended, I had to try it. I nixed the Darien Gap, and bought 2x of the Americanna BX instead.
He gave me the Americanna x Black Domina x PNW HashPlant x Super Skunk as freebies.

IM also hesitant to use the Super Skunk as it is rare, and may be best for keeping around for breeding in the future.


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 24, 2020)

I took down 2 of the blk dom bx on day 59. These two where fox tailing pretty hard, but my temps weren’t too high for the most part. The other blk dom and Glukie breath right beside them aren’t tailing near as bad. I’m thinking it might be the light intensity, but who knows.

the mutant



#1




#3 I’m gonna leave another 5-7 days I think.


----------



## Alpadrino (Sep 24, 2020)

Look nice and frosty


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 25, 2020)

Alpadrino said:


> Look nice and frosty


I’m pretty happy with how they turned out. Now hopefully they smoke strong too


----------



## Alpadrino (Sep 25, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> I’m pretty happy with how they turned out. Now hopefully they smoke strong too


Yeah probably will be real tasty to did you grow under led and organically it looks like?


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 25, 2020)

Alpadrino said:


> Yeah probably will be real tasty to did you grow under led and organically it looks like?


Yes sir. Got 2 x hlg 260w kits and the blk dom will be my 9th cycle of notill living soil.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 25, 2020)

I got 2 packs of TKNL5Hz yesterday.

And 2 packs of the Eastcoastoriginalz Super Skunk F4. Someone never paid for 3 pack, so he put them abck up for sale, and I junped on 2 of them.\

I got Americanna x Black Domina x5 freebies from The Seed Source. I got the TKNL5Hz from them. Along with other freebies.

TkNK5Hz x Chocolate Thai/NL x6 feebies

Lemon Thai 57 x 87 Limepop x3. The Limepop is suppose3d to be killer.


----------



## Alpadrino (Sep 25, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> Yes sir. Got 2 x hlg 260w kits and the blk dom will be my 9th cycle of notill living soil.


Very cool I was thinking about switching to led is yield pretty comparable to hps do you think?


----------



## Alpadrino (Sep 25, 2020)

Alpadrino said:


> Very cool I was thinking about switching to led is yield pretty comparable to hps do you think?


9th cycle that’s awesome


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 26, 2020)

Alpadrino said:


> Very cool I was thinking about switching to led is yield pretty comparable to hps do you think?


Well I’ve never used hps so can’t really compare. I grew outdoors Gorilla style for years before getting my medical registration and went right to leds. I’m usually harvesting about 6-700 g of dry flower at harvest. Some times more, some less. I’m sure if I did a Mono crop I could get closer to 2lbs. I just got some uva bars I’m gonna be supplementing my lights with next round. I hear they promote trichomes development.
The hlg aren’t cheap, but I’d recommend to anyone.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 26, 2020)

Alpadrino said:


> 9th cycle that’s awesome


Yes, but with a caveat that it will be more, smaller buds.

The R-spec are adding far red and ir which are important for transpiration and stomata response. If you’re an hid grower you need to relearn how to grow as led causes the plants to behave differently, their metabolic response is different under these lights.


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 26, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Yes, but with a caveat that it will be more, smaller buds.
> 
> The R-spec are adding far red and ir which are important for transpiration and stomata response. If you’re an hid grower you need to relearn how to grow as led causes the plants to behave differently, their metabolic response is different under these lights.


I disagree with that statement. This black dom thst still going has the biggest buds I’ve grown by far. And I don’t have the r spec. I have the 1st generation.
One of the big learning curves I found with led is you need to run your temps a bit higher then you would with hps. The plants don’t seem to up take nutrients as affectively below 80


----------



## Alpadrino (Sep 26, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> I disagree with that statement. This black dom thst still going has the biggest buds I’ve grown by far. And I don’t have the r spec. I have the 1st generation.
> One of the big learning curves I found with led is you need to run your temps a bit higher then you would with hps. The plants don’t seem to up take nutrients as affectively below 80


Thanks for the info I use led in veg I had 8 lamp t5 fixtures that I swapped out with led veg spectrum lamps. Plants seem to love them but always grew flower under hps. Maybe I will set up a tent with led and experiment with them. In summer even with air cooled hps I’m always fighting heat With air conditioning.


----------



## Alpadrino (Sep 26, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Yes, but with a caveat that it will be more, smaller buds.
> 
> The R-spec are adding far red and ir which are important for transpiration and stomata response. If you’re an hid grower you need to relearn how to grow as led causes the plants to behave differently, their metabolic response is different under these lights.


What type of lighting do you use?


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 26, 2020)

Alpadrino said:


> Thanks for the info I use led in veg I had 8 lamp t5 fixtures that I swapped out with led veg spectrum lamps. Plants seem to love them but always grew flower under hps. Maybe I will set up a tent with led and experiment with them. In summer even with air cooled hps I’m always fighting heat With air conditioning.


Grand master level on YouTube did a great side by side trail with hps and led. He did whole rooms for comparison. Gml was a die hard hps guy, but He basically doubled his yields by switching to leds. After watching that I didn’t hesitate in using the hlg.


----------



## Stink Floyd (Sep 26, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> Hopefully those show up in good quality as the original photos would not upload for some reason... These are screenshots.


Saw the Beatrix release was bumped up to October; any word on a release date? I would love to see some pics!


----------



## Alpadrino (Sep 26, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> Grand master level on YouTube did a great side by side trail with hps and led. He did whole rooms for comparison. Gml was a die hard hps guy, but He basically doubled his yields by switching to leds. After watching that I didn’t hesitate in using the hlg.


Ok cool I’ll have to check it out thanks. Double is always nice.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 26, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> I disagree with that statement. This black dom thst still going has the biggest buds I’ve grown by far. And I don’t have the r spec. I have the 1st generation.
> One of the big learning curves I found with led is you need to run your temps a bit higher then you would with hps. The plants don’t seem to up take nutrients as affectively below 80


I quoted wrong part sorry @johny sunset, just referring to led in general comparison.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 26, 2020)

Alpadrino said:


> What type of lighting do you use?


Currently using a mix of cmh and led.


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 26, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I quoted wrong part sorry @johny sunset, just referring to led in general comparison.


Ahhhhh, that makes more sense Lol. I was thinking how does what cycle I’m on determining the size of the buds


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 26, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> I disagree with that statement. This black dom thst still going has the biggest buds I’ve grown by far. And I don’t have the r spec. I have the 1st generation.
> One of the big learning curves I found with led is you need to run your temps a bit higher then you would with hps. The plants don’t seem to up take nutrients as affectively below 80


I personally have found that if you don’t have absolute control of your temperature and vapor pressure deficit in the room you will fight the lights! That’s based on personal experience, I am not saying that you can’t dial them in but as they come there are issues that people either don’t talk about or just happen to have the right environment to support the extra needs of the plant. VPD is critical with leds so controlling temp/humidity balance for that uptake as you stated. Honestly it just bothers me that you have to feed so much extra magnesium also. I have been running all led (Mix of Logic pucks and strip panels I made) for the last couple years and had fine quality results but donkey dicks they weren’t!


----------



## Palomar (Sep 28, 2020)

Anyone have feedback on Sherberghan? Also, what’s everyone’s fav NLs, that ISS cross looks interesting... so many to choose from. Never ran AK, IS James Bean the way to go? Very interested in the tknlhaze and his NLs. 

respect,
pal


----------



## klyphman (Sep 28, 2020)

Palomar said:


> Anyone have feedback on Sherberghan? Also, what’s everyone’s fav NLs, that ISS cross looks interesting... so many to choose from. Never ran AK, IS James Bean the way to go? Very interested in the tknlhaze and his NLs.
> 
> respect,
> pal


JBC is a great place to order from. Haven’t seen as many AKBB options at other banks, but I don’t know em all.

I’ve got a NL1/Big Skunk x NL1 going outdoors right now. I’m overdue on a pic update, but that’ll come at another time. Chugging along through flower, looking to throw big colas. Very healthy and vigorous. Took well to multiple toppings. Still have a few weeks yet to go. Some dank fruity /berry undertones. Deep green leaves. Fat fingers.


----------



## AK-Frost (Sep 28, 2020)

AKBB is such a rad dude! His TKNL5HAZE haze work is exactly what your probably thinking.... incredible herb. He gave me a NL#5 cut thats from a bus driver in a nearby alaskan town of ours in 1993 and that dude had it for years prior to that. AKBB has legit and trusted genetics. Hes a very kind and passionate which shows in his offerings. When my grow burned down he was the first to help as he has helped many others. Unsung hero kinda dude for sure. We need to support folks like this!! Buy any of his seed.... its all


----------



## blu_dream_haze (Sep 29, 2020)

teddy bonkers said:


> so, I just went and did a check on this P.O.S plant and guess what, NANNERS. this guy should call himself ak nanner brains. EVERY plant of his I have grown has thrown nanners. his plants have effed up my garden for several months now. I will not grow his shit anymore. The only good thing was the freebie from JBC. I got a good og from my freebie and nothing but headaches from AKBB seeds. I guess alaskans have no clue what good weed is.
> I find it funny that everyone who finishes his shit kinda disappears after harvest.


I've got a TKNL5Haze & Darian Gap harvest under my belt, in the middle of the grow cycle I lost power to my house for three days. I have very little natural light in my house and there wasn't much I could do to get adequate light on the plants. Long story short, three of the other plants threw nanners and the two AK plants finished fine. The Darian gap is the strongest smoke I've had in years.


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 29, 2020)

blu_dream_haze said:


> I've got a TKNL5Haze & Darian Gap harvest under my belt, in the middle of the grow cycle I lost power to my house for three days. I have very little natural light in my house and there wasn't much I could do to get adequate light on the plants. Long story short, three of the other plants threw nanners and the two AK plants finished fine. The Darian gap is the strongest smoke I've had in years.


I’ve only ran through 2 packs of his......Tknl5haze and blk dom bx. No nanners for me. Maybe I was just lucky ?


----------



## Anthei$ (Sep 29, 2020)

teddy bonkers said:


> I find it funny that everyone who finishes his shit kinda disappears after harvest.


I would say it's because they're stoned. If it's a shit harvest or something goes wrong they would do what you have done - make a post lamenting about a waste of time and money.
I get it, you're pissed and you have a right to be. You've grown a lot of his gear too so I know you weren't quick to judge. I know you don't do ig, but have you considered contacting akbb personally through email? Tell him what you've grown, send him pics, and ask for his advice. He's quick with his response.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 29, 2020)

teddy bonkers said:


> so, I just went and did a check on this P.O.S plant and guess what, NANNERS. this guy should call himself ak nanner brains. EVERY plant of his I have grown has thrown nanners. his plants have effed up my garden for several months now. I will not grow his shit anymore. The only good thing was the freebie from JBC. I got a good og from my freebie and nothing but headaches from AKBB seeds. I guess alaskans have no clue what good weed is.
> I find it funny that everyone who finishes his shit kinda disappears after harvest.



Any pics of the affected plant? I call bullshit.


----------



## bk78 (Sep 29, 2020)

teddy bonkers said:


> go troll other threads, don't mess around in journals and review threads.


I simply asked for a picture. Relax teddy bear


----------



## Anthei$ (Sep 29, 2020)

bk78 said:


> I simply asked for a picture. Relax teddy bear


No, you called bullshit don't act like that isn't being aggressive. 
"I'm just joking, bro, relax" gtfo.


----------



## Anthei$ (Sep 29, 2020)

teddy bonkers said:


> no, I am over it. I got other stuff in the works. I had 2 phenos of this one, the first spit nanners at 6 weeks, I was watching this one closely and it was good up to week 12 then nanners.


I get it man. It's good to have counterpoints so this isn't an echo chamber circle jerk. Still sucks though.
I'm still going to buy his seeds but my eyes will be open.


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 29, 2020)

teddy bonkers said:


> so, I just went and did a check on this P.O.S plant and guess what, NANNERS. this guy should call himself ak nanner brains. EVERY plant of his I have grown has thrown nanners. his plants have effed up my garden for several months now. I will not grow his shit anymore. The only good thing was the freebie from JBC. I got a good og from my freebie and nothing but headaches from AKBB seeds. I guess alaskans have no clue what good weed is.
> I find it funny that everyone who finishes his shit kinda disappears after harvest.


Bro sounds just like Tony Greens RIL line

Bunch of clowns in the game


----------



## Kndreyn (Sep 29, 2020)

Honestly I'd had about the same luck teddy bonkers had. I really wanted the TKNL5Haze to work, but two grows and they threw bananas both times and seeded my whole grow. Low yields and no odor at all. Very strange compared to everyone else's. I'm just wondering why this happened to some of us and not others. I have his Golden Showers going now and so far everything looks good. Nice big donkey dick for a main cola, and no nanners yet. It's about 50 days in to flowering. I have a buttload of AKBB's beans but I'm holding off for awhile because I'd just like to have some smoke that's not loaded with immature seeds.


----------



## bodhipop (Sep 29, 2020)

teddy bonkers said:


> so, I just went and did a check on this P.O.S plant and guess what, NANNERS. this guy should call himself ak nanner brains. EVERY plant of his I have grown has thrown nanners. his plants have effed up my garden for several months now. I will not grow his shit anymore. The only good thing was the freebie from JBC. I got a good og from my freebie and nothing but headaches from AKBB seeds. I guess alaskans have no clue what good weed is.
> I find it funny that everyone who finishes his shit kinda disappears after harvest.


Besides the iss/nl/mtf, could you share which strains?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 30, 2020)

klyphman said:


> JBC is a great place to order from. Haven’t seen as many AKBB options at other banks, but I don’t know em all.
> 
> I’ve got a NL1/Big Skunk x NL1 going outdoors right now. I’m overdue on a pic update, but that’ll come at another time. Chugging along through flower, looking to throw big colas. Very healthy and vigorous. Took well to multiple toppings. Still have a few weeks yet to go. Some dank fruity /berry undertones. Deep green leaves. Fat fingers.


Noticed any Nanners??? I see some have been reporting Hermi Issues, so I messaged him 5 minutes ago, and asked if he noticed and Hermi Issues, and told him there is a thread here on RIU he may want to look into, as some are reporting Hermi Issues.


----------



## klyphman (Sep 30, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Noticed any Nanners??? I see some have been reporting Hermi Issues, so I messaged him 5 minutes ago, and asked if he noticed and Hermi Issues, and told him there is a thread here on RIU he may want to look into, as some are reporting Hermi Issues.


None whatsoever. Honestly, as an outdoor only grower without streetlights or anything else around, nanners are not even on my radar. My face is in my plants every day, never seen ‘em.


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 30, 2020)

Blk Dom bx Day 65.......no nanners


----------



## GrassBurner (Sep 30, 2020)

I hung a poster of Jonathan Taylor Thomas in my cabinet, if he can't keep a woman straight nothing will


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 30, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> Blk Dom bx Day 65.......no nanners
> View attachment 4700149
> View attachment 4700150
> View attachment 4700151
> ...


Looks like some killer shit there JS.


----------



## johny sunset (Sep 30, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Looks like some likker shit there JS.


Yes sir I agree. But will it hold up to the hype ? I’ve got high hopes for this one


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 30, 2020)

Dave at AAKBB got back to me. This is his complete reply.

Occasionally we find herms but not often , I’ll check that out, no one has gotten back to me at all on anything, we have a quality guarantee If you have any problems
One guy did say he had problems but said it was his problem not genetics
Thanks D

Sounds like if anyone has had major problems, he wants you to contact him. He says nobody has gotten back to him about anything.

He wont know unless those who had a problem, tell him.


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 30, 2020)

Skunk1 x Super Skunk

NL5 f2


----------



## GrassBurner (Sep 30, 2020)

Do I see some Marigolds in the background? Great coloring! My marigolds waited until the vegetables were almost done producing before they decided to bloom, and they got almost 4' tall. I believe I picked a bad spot for the garden, don't think it was getting enough sun. But the marigolds look incredible now


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 30, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> Do I see some Marigolds in the background? Great coloring! My marigolds waited until the vegetables were almost done producing before they decided to bloom, and they got almost 4' tall. I believe I picked a bad spot for the garden, don't think it was getting enough sun. But the marigolds look incredible now


Good eye. They’ve been bursting all summer for me. This was the first year I added them to my garden. I’d say it made a difference


----------



## Kndreyn (Sep 30, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> Blk Dom bx Day 65.......no nanners


I have one Golden Showers and two Black Velvets that so far look good. The GS is 48 days in to 12/12 and the Black Velvet is 19 days in. The only problem with these so far is one of the BV is kind of mutated and looks like some of DJ Shorts 2000ish era Blueberry that would throw some mutants. The Golden Showers is growing a really nice fat main cola about 12 inches long, which surprises me under a 315 CMH. I've had colas like that under my 1000 watt HPS but didn't really think the 315 could produce something that nice. The only ones I had problems with was the TKNL5Haze. I had three females and all three threw bananas mid/late flowering and seeded the whole room. I ran them twice, once with the seed plants and once with clones from the seed plants and they hermied both times. I'm running some Lucky Dog, Cannarado, Rare Dankness, Crickets and Cicadas, Katsu, and a couple of 707's strains besides the Golden Showers and Black Velvet. The only ones I've seen problems with is a Rare Dankness Dank Commander threw some single male balls below some of the nodes about 2 weeks in to 12/12, which I picked off and they never grew back, (never had that happen before, ever) and the TKNL5Haze, which threw bananas mid/late in to 12/12. I tried picking them off as I found them, but they just kept popping more and more, so I chopped them probably two weeks early just to be done with them. The TKNL5Haze is pretty good smoke, but a pain in the ass to pick all the immature seeds out of them.


----------



## bodhipop (Sep 30, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I have one Golden Showers and two Black Velvets that so far look good. The GS is 48 days in to 12/12 and the Black Velvet is 19 days in. The only problem with these so far is one of the BV is kind of mutated and looks like some of DJ Shorts 2000ish era Blueberry that would throw some mutants. The Golden Showers is growing a really nice fat main cola about 12 inches long, which surprises me under a 315 CMH. I've had colas like that under my 1000 watt HPS but didn't really think the 315 could produce something that nice. The only ones I had problems with was the TKNL5Haze. I had three females and all three threw bananas mid/late flowering and seeded the whole room. I ran them twice, once with the seed plants and once with clones from the seed plants and they hermied both times. I'm running some Lucky Dog, Cannarado, Rare Dankness, Crickets and Cicadas, Katsu, and a couple of 707's strains besides the Golden Showers and Black Velvet. The only ones I've seen problems with is a Rare Dankness Dank Commander threw some single male balls below some of the nodes about 2 weeks in to 12/12, which I picked off and they never grew back, (never had that happen before, ever) and the TKNL5Haze, which threw bananas mid/late in to 12/12. I tried picking them off as I found them, but they just kept popping more and more, so I chopped them probably two weeks early just to be done with them. The TKNL5Haze is pretty good smoke, but a pain in the ass to pick all the immature seeds out of them.


Did any catpiss/ammoniated terps come out on the Golden Showers? No one has posted pictures of it, would love to hear your description. I was thinking about running that next.


----------



## Kndreyn (Sep 30, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Dave at AAKBB got back to me. This is his complete reply.
> 
> Occasionally we find herms but not often , I’ll check that out, no one has gotten back to me at all on anything, we have a quality guarantee If you have any problems
> One guy did say he had problems but said it was his problem not genetics
> ...


I never said anything to Dave about my problems. I'm not really one to complain really. If I have a problem, I'll mention it, but then just move on. I'm not really looking for any freebies from him, but I'll message him and let him know what I experienced with them so he knows.


----------



## Kndreyn (Sep 30, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Did any catpiss/ammoniated terps come out on the Golden Showers? No one has posted pictures of it, would love to hear your description. I was thinking about running that next.


I'll have to have my buddy or my son check for the catpiss odor. I lost most of my sense of smell about 20 years ago. I can sometimes smell some that have a citrus odor, but I'm not sure I'd be able to smell the catpiss odor. I'll have one of them check the next time they stop to visit.


----------



## Kndreyn (Sep 30, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Did any catpiss/ammoniated terps come out on the Golden Showers? No one has posted pictures of it, would love to hear your description. I was thinking about running that next.


Here is a shot of the Golden Showers I took a few days ago. Not the best pic I've ever taken, but just wanted to send to my buddy who is growing the Hawaiian CP.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 1, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I never said anything to Dave about my problems. I'm not really one to complain really. If I have a problem, I'll mention it, but then just move on. I'm not really looking for any freebies from him, but I'll message him and let him know what I experienced with them so he knows.



I know you didnt, and I noticed 1-2 others said they got Hermis, so I thought it appropriate to mention it to Dave to check into any kind of problem with hermi prone genetics. Im sure he would really like to hear from anyone that may have had a problem. 

And from what I know youre an honest person, have been here longer than me, posted millions more photos ect, spent 1000s on seeds. Probably 10,000s of thousands, and arent trying to fuck around.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 1, 2020)

Its good for someone thats trying to be honest to know if their gear is having problems.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 1, 2020)

Yep, he did, and I was the one that gave him the message. He seems like an honest guy, that wants to do the best he can.


----------



## N8V Farmer (Oct 1, 2020)

Dope Beard Durban at 5.5 weeks. Not the best photos but wanted to share. Not a nanner in sight, and it seems like it going to finish faster than expected but we will see. Ran his SSSC Durban f3 and NL5 both were great.


----------



## Bad Karma (Oct 1, 2020)

teddy bonkers said:


> I don't effe around either. I have been here for over 10 yrs under different names. I get into trouble messing with the led guys,LOL
> I have packs of other breeders, some good and some bad, I give everyone a chance. I grew more of akbb seeds than any others that gave me trouble. BUT, I also grow a perpetual and have many different strains going, so when only one breeders stuff continually pops nanners and the others don't, well i don't need to go any farther than to just move on. I mean, he can't give me back all the bud that got seeded or the ones I cut after getting halfway thru flower. Or the months of work and soil, nutes,electricityand so on. I had cali connect do the same shit and I just moved on, I'm not contacting swerve, he already knows he sells junk.


You have admittedly been banned from the site before for trolling LED growers, and you also admit to having/using multiple accounts on here, as well.
So we should all be taking your word on things, based off of what, your credibility?


----------



## Bad Karma (Oct 2, 2020)

teddy bonkers said:


> whatever, I admitted it, and it has NOTHING to do with this, so believe what you want. I just reported my findings, I asked for nothing and I trolled no one here. I never mess around in journals or seed reviews. sorry I hurt your feelings on this guy, but his stuff really is crap, bunch of red hair mids at best.
> you must be one of the butthurt LED guys, LOL
> I see you have bought a bunch of his seeds, have you actually grown any in your little tent? I also see you're growing some sub gear. welcome to 2010,memes and JTR. at least that is one thing that subs gear NEVER did, threw nanners or hermed.


Wow, for a troll thats been banned multiple times, you're not very good at this.
If your debate skills are any indication of you growing acumen its no wonder you end ups with nothing but hermies.
I've grown Sub's gear out before, multiple times, and never had any nanners (Timewreck, Ripped Bubba, and Jilly Bean).
His gear only goes hermie if you stress it out via overfeeding, high temps, etc; which you obviously did.
So please, keep giving me more ammunition with which to point out what a completely incompetent grower you are.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 2, 2020)

teddy bonkers said:


> sorry you bought so much of his gear and never grew any, now you find out it's booboo weed and you're pisssed. LMFAO @ you


I mean, in all honesty, I've grown a handful of AKs strains so far and had no issues with herms. Meanwhile every damn Mephisto auto I grow goes herm on me while no one else seems to have issues. Some wits just shit luck man. I can definitely say AKs Romulan BX4 is not red haired mids though... took a little hunting but there are some fire phenos in there. His Dope Beard Durban was nice too. My only complaints about AKs gear, and it's more observations, is a lot of his strains seem to start slow and require quite a bit of hunting for the right phenos. But honestly I've had similar experiences with Bohdi... I'm not discrediting your experiences at all either, it's just in your shoes I'd have an open dialog with the breeder and report back to the community on your experiences, but saying All his gear is garbage when clearly other people enjoy it is... well... trolling. Be measured, don't be defensive and we can all get along.


----------



## oswizzle (Oct 2, 2020)

These dudes that sell herm genes...most of them havent even grown their own crosses to observe all the problems first hand.... honestly if "Breeders" are selling u seeds they arent even growing for themselves and getting top dollar for it on the market.... do u really want those seeds... most of the time they are complete let down ... Im str8 on getting dank advice from some dude in Alaska ,,, thats me personally ...maybe its because im born and raised in SoCal... the worst is then the fan boys come out swinging on the nutts of these pollen chucking hacks... Herm lines are trash


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm jealous of those who have access to So Cal quality weed, but I'm not so sure about the Matt Riot school of public relations.


----------



## klyphman (Oct 2, 2020)

NL1/ Big Skunk x NL 1


----------



## raggyb (Oct 2, 2020)

a lot of this thread has been calling nanners hermies when they're not the same thing?


----------



## klyphman (Oct 2, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I'm jealous of those who have access to So Cal quality weed, but I'm not so sure about the Matt Riot school of public relations.


Am I remembering correctly that you have a Dope Beard Durban going right now? How's it progressing, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 2, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Am I remembering correctly that you have a Dope Beard Durban going right now? How's it progressing, if you don't mind me asking?


No, not the Dope Beard (although I grabbed a half-pack as a freebie). I have a few Durbalayans outdoors though. I've had a big mite problem so I'm not going to see the best of them, but I'm getting a look at them anyway. A female and a male triggered into flowering very early and I decided to f2 those two. The female looked pretty promising early but is looking sick and exhausted, and I don't think I'm going to get smoke that's going to represent the genes well . Between mites and fairly heavy pollination and a near-frost couple of days, I'm just hoping she can hold on to make viable seeds for that fast triggering trait. My hunch is that those two are SSSC Durban leaners. I have another quite different pheno that still needs a week or two. She's pretty... neon green with pink/magenta pistils until recently. We'll see about that one. There don't seem to be any stanky-danky odors in any of the plants... sort of an odd (but appealing) blend of soft, kind flavors.


----------



## klyphman (Oct 2, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> No, not the Dope Beard (although I grabbed a half-pack as a freebie). I have a few Durbalayans outdoors though. I've had a big mite problem so I'm not going to see the best of them, but I'm getting a look at them anyway. A female and a male triggered into flowering very early and I decided to f2 those two. The female looked pretty promising early but is looking sick and exhausted, and I don't think I'm going to get smoke that's going to represent the genes well . Between mites and fairly heavy pollination and a near-frost couple of days, I'm just hoping she can hold on to make viable seeds for that fast triggering trait. My hunch is that those two are SSSC Durban leaners. I have another quite different pheno that still needs a week or two. She's pretty... neon green with pink/magenta pistils until recently. We'll see about that one. There don't seem to be any stanky-danky odors in any of the plants... sort of an odd blend of soft, kind flavors.


I appreciate the details. Good luck finishing things up.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 2, 2020)

klyphman said:


> I appreciate the details. Good luck finishing things up.


I'll say that none of the plants look quite like the Dope Beard Durban plant that @N8V Farmer posted up there. My Durban(??) leaners have a much more classic sativa look to them. Slender longer leaves, slender foxtail-ish buds, small calyxes.


----------



## N8V Farmer (Oct 2, 2020)

Here are the SSSC F3 Durbans I grew last season. One was purple ad the other green. The DBD nugs are more rounded leaves slightly wider too. I have one other DBD that is lighter green and coming along slower than the one pictured. I'll try to pull that one out for a quick photo at some point.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 2, 2020)

N8V Farmer said:


> Here are the SSSC F3 Durbans I grew last season. One was purple ad the other green. The DBD nugs are more rounded leaves slightly wider too. I have one other DBD that is lighter green and coming along slower than the one pictured. I'll try to pull that one out for a quick photo at some point.


Ah, cool! Yeah... my fast triggering Durbalayan female looks quite a bit like the purple one. I didn't mention but that one has darkened a lot in the colder weather. That helps confirm my suspicion that they're Durban leaners. But I have no idea what pre-1980 Himalayans and skunks should look like either.

What was the smoke from that purple one like? Was that one a winner?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 2, 2020)

I got my order today from AKBB. Dude gave me all kinds of extras, and freebies.

I ordered 2x packs of Americanna, and 1x pack of Consumption.

I got 35x Americanna all together. 15 extra
15x Consumption F2 5 extra
Freebies
Sk1 x Beatrix Choice x 10
Black Dom/NWHP x Super Skunk x 10.
20 extra.
40 free altogether.

I was going to buy a pack of the BD/NWHP x SS, but now I dont have to.
Also really interested in the Sk1 x Beatrix Choice.
Nl1 Big Skunk Nl1

Im also really interested in Swamis M33 x NL2/M33. Some say the NL2 is the best of all the NL versions.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 2, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I got my order today from AKBB. Dude gave me all kinds of extras, and freebies.
> 
> I ordered 2x packs of Americanna, and 1x pack of Consumption.
> 
> ...


I've noticed that he really loads up those little conical vials ( are those sold as centrifuge tubes maybe??). Putting myself in his shoes, I could see losing patience with counting seeds and just filling those vials to a point where you're sure there are *at least* the promised number. If you go over by a lot...so what... happier customers, less petty labor. One little overlooked bonus with AKBB I've noticed.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 2, 2020)

Swami does the same thing, unless theyve recently changed. I havent bought any of their gear recently. Usually if you buy a pack, they will send some extras of the strain you bought, and another free pack of 15-18.

I also got some good freebies when I bought 2 packs of TkNL5/Hz fromm the seed source. I didnt get nearly as many. 5 Americanna x Black Domina
3 Lemon Thai 57 x 87 Limepop, which is supposed to be a super potent huge plant.


----------



## N8V Farmer (Oct 2, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Ah, cool! Yeah... my fast triggering Durbalayan female looks quite a bit like the purple one. I didn't mention but that one has darkened a lot in the colder weather. That helps confirm my suspicion that they're Durban leaners. But I have no idea what pre-1980 Himalayans and skunks should look like either.
> 
> What was the smoke from that purple one like? Was that one a winner?


It was a nice, smooth smoke. Slight sweetness to it with the terpinolene mellowing way out after a good cure. I used it for daytime physical activities. Very functional and energizing. Not a super potent plant but enjoyable.


----------



## N8V Farmer (Oct 2, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Swami does the same thing, unless theyve recently changed. I havent bought any of their gear recently. Usually if you buy a pack, they will send some extras of the strain you bought, and another free pack of 15-18.
> 
> I also got some good freebies when I bought 2 packs of TkNL5/Hz fromm the seed source. I didnt get nearly as many. 5 Americanna x Black Domina
> 3 Lemon Thai 57 x 87 Limepop, which is supposed to be a super potent huge plant.


+ 1 on the freebies, I got two packs of ssh x Tk Nl5 Haze for a total of 12 seeds. Looking forward to that one.


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 2, 2020)

Skunk1 x Super Skunk

NL5 f2 

MTF bx3 She’s crazy frosty but there’s next to nothing for flowers


----------



## Bad Karma (Oct 2, 2020)

teddy bonkers said:


> reading comprehension is a good thing, too bad you don't have it.
> I'm not ruining this thread because you're an idiot, I joined this thread to defend him against someone who never grew his gear, then grew his gear and reported back it's trash,like you. You want to go back and forth, let's do it somewhere else.
> 
> Here is my quote defending him back in may,
> ...


Hey, we can agree on something, because reading is fundamental.
Like reading the forum rules about having multiple accounts.
Thanks for quoting/outing your other account, idiot.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Oct 3, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I got my order today from AKBB. Dude gave me all kinds of extras, and freebies.
> 
> I ordered 2x packs of Americanna, and 1x pack of Consumption.
> 
> ...


Nice score on the Black Dom/NWHP X Super Skunk, I think you will be happy with that one. They are very vigorous and the buds set on thick, I have one that is super stinky and CHUNKY, not to mention very frosty. 
It's a beautiful strain.


----------



## Weedbaser (Oct 3, 2020)

Funkentelechy said:


> Nice score on the Black Dom/NWHP X Super Skunk, I think you will be happy with that one. They are very vigorous and the buds set on thick, I have one that is super stinky and CHUNKY, not to mention very frosty.
> It's a beautiful strain.


I just started some. Have you smoked any yet or are they still in flower?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 3, 2020)

Funkentelechy said:


> Nice score on the Black Dom/NWHP X Super Skunk, I think you will be happy with that one. They are very vigorous and the buds set on thick, I have one that is super stinky and CHUNKY, not to mention very frosty.
> It's a beautiful strain.


Yeah, that was on I intended to buy next time, but doesnt look like Ill have to now.

Ill probably get some of the pure NL5/Haze, Black Domina BX, NL5, Beatrix Choice when it comes out.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Oct 3, 2020)

Weedbaser said:


> I just started some. Have you smoked any yet or are they still in flower?


Still in flower.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Oct 3, 2020)

I bought two packs of the Blueberry Muffin / Vintage Blueberry. I'll report if any freebies come along when they arrive Tuesday.


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 3, 2020)

@psychadelibud so how did the Beatrix Choice and other AK strains you were running turn out?Any pics?Smoke reports?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 3, 2020)

Nl1 Big Skunk NL1
looks like it can get huge.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 3, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I've noticed that he really loads up those little conical vials ( are those sold as centrifuge tubes maybe??). Putting myself in his shoes, I could see losing patience with counting seeds and just filling those vials to a point where you're sure there are *at least* the promised number. If you go over by a lot...so what... happier customers, less petty labor. One little overlooked bonus with AKBB I've noticed.


Yep thats how those are label for sale, as centrifuge vials.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Oct 5, 2020)

These pictures were shot a few days ago. The Black Domina/PNWHashplant x Super Skunk is close to finished, the TKNL5Haze is taking its time, hopefully, they will be finished before November. Black Domina/PNWHashplant x Super Skunk smells amazing, smells like my adolescence.




The first picture is shot through some bird netting I have on the ends of my hoop house. Robins (and sometimes Raccoons)were digging holes through my mulch and eating my worms like mad. I'm a sharing person, but the robins were getting greedy and worms are an essential part of no-till organic, the bird net works wonders.


TKNL5Haze

TKNL5Haze in the background Black Domina/PNWHashplant x Super Skunk in the foreground, Strayfox Platinum Iraqi peaking out on the left.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Oct 5, 2020)

I got one pack of freebies with my order: Skunk 1 x Beatrix choice (tester) . I ordered two packs of: Blueberry muffin / Vintage Bluberry. No complaints at all, I don't ever expect anything free from anyone.


----------



## Anthei$ (Oct 5, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> I got one pack of freebies with my order: Skunk 1 x Beatrix choice (tester) . I ordered two packs of: Blueberry muffin / Vintage Bluberry. No complaints at all, I don't ever expect anything free from anyone.


I just ordered today, and while I don't expect freebies, I'd love those testers! I'd probably pop those the day I got them.


----------



## GrassBurner (Oct 5, 2020)

I've ordered 3 packs of AK's stuff recently, got some really killer freebies. Cantaloupe Haze x Genius Thai Americanna, Chocolate Chunk x Heavy Duty Fruity, and Heavy Duty Fruity x Grape God - FPOG. I wanna pop them all  I've been using freebie's while I learn a little and try to get my soil mixture right, but I dont think I wanna use these as expirements.


----------



## Alpadrino (Oct 5, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> I've ordered 3 packs of AK's stuff recently, got some really killer freebies. Cantaloupe Haze x Genius Thai Americanna, Chocolate Chunk x Heavy Duty Fruity, and Heavy Duty Fruity x Grape God - FPOG. I wanna pop them all  I've been using freebie's while I learn a little and try to get my soil mixture right, but I dont think I wanna use these as expirements.


JBC?


----------



## GrassBurner (Oct 5, 2020)

For the win  Believe the special is still going on. Plus JBC always throws a killer freebie in with your order. Got some DLA 5 x Goji OG freebies a while back that I just popped, pretty excited about them.


----------



## Alpadrino (Oct 5, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> For the win  Believe the special is still going on. Plus JBC always throws a killer freebie in with your order. Got some DLA 5 x Goji OG freebies a while back that I just popped, pretty excited about them.


Yeah I think best seed bank I’ve used I got a few of the freebies you did from ak. I did another order of Bodhi was buy two get one free. Yeah the DLA series sounds like a winner hope you get some good ones out of it.


----------



## GrassBurner (Oct 5, 2020)

Thanks, keeping my fingers crossed! JBC is the only place I've ever bought from, can't speak highly enough of them.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Oct 5, 2020)

If anyone can't afford seeds, send me a dm. They can have my ak bean brains freebies and a bunch of other freebies I have collected with orders. This doesn't mean people with packs sitting in their fridge. Some people are just fucking vultures. End of rant.


----------



## Kndreyn (Oct 5, 2020)

Has anyone ran AKBB's Black Velvet? I got some as freebies and started a couple just to try them. Both were female but one is a mutant and don't expect much from it. But the other one, holy shit is it rank! Can't quite put my finger on what it smells like. As i've mentioned, i lost most of my sense of smell, but this thing smells like it means business.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Oct 6, 2020)

Since johnny sunset has been so nice in answering my moronic grow questions and doesn't want the seeds - whoever dm's me can have the ak bean brain freebies. They can also have my bad dawg freebies as well. And the lucrative "Road kill skunk" seeds


----------



## hmmmph (Oct 7, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> Since johnny sunset has been so nice in answering my moronic grow questions and doesn't want the seeds - whoever dm's me can have the ak bean brain freebies. They can also have my bad dawg freebies as well. And the lucrative "Road kill skunk" seeds


I'm keen as a bean although don't think I can DM :-S


----------



## Kndreyn (Oct 7, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> Blk Dom bx Day 65.......no nanners


I'll be interested to read a smoke report on these. A friend of mine shared a pack with me. I have a nice looking Golden Showers going that looks great. It's 55 days in to 12/12 now and no nanners. Only the TKNL5Haze threw them for me. I have a Black Velvet that is 26 days in, and reeking.


----------



## johny sunset (Oct 7, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I'll be interested to read a smoke report on these. A friend of mine shared a pack with me. I have a nice looking Golden Showers going that looks great. It's 55 days in to 12/12 now and no nanners. Only the TKNL5Haze threw them for me. I have a Black Velvet that is 26 days in, and reeking.


I just finished trimming the mutant and # 2. I did whole plant hang dry for about 13 days. The preliminary smoke reports on both would be very good ! The blk dom is holding up to her reputation I would say. Both have very heavy indica effects, but still has just a bit of kick to get the mind racing.
Now that I’ve got them jarred I can better distinguish the smells. The mutant is strong pine up front and then in the back end there’s some funk. I’m not gonna call it skunk. But the smell is inside the smell of skunk....if that makes any sense lol. Like it’s one part of the many terps that makes up the skunk smell. It smells awesome is Whst it is haha 

#2 is more sweet pine up front with like a fresh ginger root/ carrot mix going on. Very, unique nose on theses girls.....really digging it, but can’t wait to see how they develop with a few weeks in the jar.


----------



## Alpadrino (Oct 7, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> I just finished trimming the mutant and # 2. I did whole plant hang dry for about 13 days. The preliminary smoke reports on both would be very good ! The blk dom is holding up to her reputation I would say. Both have very heavy indica effects, but still has just a bit of kick to get the mind racing.
> Now that I’ve got them jarred I can better distinguish the smells. The mutant is strong pine up front and then in the back end there’s some funk. I’m not gonna call it skunk. But the smell is inside the smell of skunk....if that makes any sense lol. Like it’s one part of the many terps that makes up the skunk smell. It smells awesome is Whst it is haha
> 
> #2 is more sweet pine up front with like a fresh ginger root/ carrot mix going on. Very, unique nose on theses girls.....really digging it, but can’t wait to see how they develop with a few weeks in the jar.


Did you do the blk dom super skunk by chance?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 7, 2020)

Im really interested in the Black Domina/NWHashplant/Super Skunk. I got a free pack of them, and was one of my next choices, I may buy another pack though.
Id like to see a NL5/Hz x NWHashplant/Sk1 cross, if someone would make one. 4 of the best strains ever.

Best shit Ive ever seen, especially for indoors. Ive been smoking since 1966, and growing since 1972, and with HID since they came out around 77-78, its been so long I cant remember. It was so strong it would make some people sick, and swear I put something other than weed in it. Like PCP. Remember some of the alleged warnings that NL5/Hz could make you lose your bowels??? It is true. What it does, in susceptible people it will drive your fucking blood sugar into the ground. Make you sick, dizzy, paranoid, bad anxiety attack, all from the blood sugar level getting driven into the ground. You can believe in that. I had a buddy that everytime he would smoke it, it would drive him to the ground because he would be so dizzy, he couldnt keep his head up. He would have really bad GAS, Burping, and would lay by the toilet for a few hours, because everytime he would move his head, he would get dry heaves. His ex girlfriend to this day, 27 years later, HATES ME, and swears I put drugs in the weed.
And the stuff was so lung expanding, i dont care if your Michael Phelps, you aint holding it, ( I ran a 2:38 Marathon, so I had extremely good lungs then. I ran 40-100 miles a week for decades. Wife still runs 50 mile ultras. without blowing the top of your head clean off. Snot coming out your nose, eyes watering, and if you tried to hold it, it could also make you temporarily lose your vision for 3-6 seconds.
I lost the genetics to the Feds in 1997.... The genes were from the 80s. Nevil, SSSC, Sensi Seeds.. The hashplant in mine was different than the NWHP, but is related.
Nevil got a cut of the NWHP, and made 2 different breedings.

He had the straight PNWHP x NL1, and didnt designate a name...., and he had the PNWHP x PNWHP/NL1 F2 amd called it Hashplant. He said 50% of the Phenos were the clone mother. PNWHP. He also said the Smaller Seeds produced the better plants. The cross produced both really big, and very small seeds. Nevil said to impress people he would show them the gigantic seeds, but the better plants came from the tiny seeds.


----------



## johny sunset (Oct 7, 2020)

Alpadrino said:


> Did you do the blk dom super skunk by chance?


Blk Dom bx. And to be honest with ya I’m not even sure why ak called it blk dom bx when technically it’s a bx of mr Bob Hemphills Black muddy rive. Ak f3 the bmr, then “bx’d on the nl1 dom male in f1“.
What ever it is.....if you got any I’d not hesitate to get them wet.


----------



## GrassBurner (Oct 7, 2020)

@jimihendrix1 Only thing I ever had come close to what you're describing was some Alaska Thunderfuck almost 20 years ago. Shit was wild. 
Is it just me, or is 95% of the smoke out there pretty much the same? Ive been smoking almost 20 years now, came across a lot of good shit, smoked a lot of Mexican brick weed too. A couple years ago I had a few welding jobs out in Cali, i was there when it went recreational. I was a little nervous, heard all this jazz about how good Cali weed was. Wasnt sure if I could hang even though I'm a heavy toker. Hell I got all worked up for nothing, it was just more of the same  Don't get me wrong, it was high quality smoke, but I get just as good of stuff out here in the southeast.


----------



## Alpadrino (Oct 7, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> Blk Dom bx. And to be honest with ya I’m not even sure why ak called it blk dom bx when technically it’s a bx of mr Bob Hemphills Black muddy rive. Ak f3 the bmr, then “bx’d on the nl1 dom male in f1“.
> What ever it is.....if you got any I’d not hesitate to get them wet.


Ok cool thanks for The info I’m really excited to try the ak beans that I got Bb x open skunk seems like a good combo also that I picked up


----------



## Kndreyn (Oct 7, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> I just finished trimming the mutant and # 2. I did whole plant hang dry for about 13 days. The preliminary smoke reports on both would be very good ! The blk dom is holding up to her reputation I would say. Both have very heavy indica effects, but still has just a bit of kick to get the mind racing.
> Now that I’ve got them jarred I can better distinguish the smells. The mutant is strong pine up front and then in the back end there’s some funk. I’m not gonna call it skunk. But the smell is inside the smell of skunk....if that makes any sense lol. Like it’s one part of the many terps that makes up the skunk smell. It smells awesome is Whst it is haha
> 
> #2 is more sweet pine up front with like a fresh ginger root/ carrot mix going on. Very, unique nose on theses girls.....really digging it, but can’t wait to see how they develop with a few weeks in the jar.


Sounds really good! I have a Crickets and Cicadas Black Muddy River finishing up soon that I think has the same Black Dom in it. I'm really needing a good night time weed to help with insomnia. Someone just sent me half a pack of AKBB's Black Dom BX. I'll be running those very soon. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Kndreyn (Oct 7, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> Blk Dom bx. And to be honest with ya I’m not even sure why ak called it blk dom bx when technically it’s a bx of mr Bob Hemphills Black muddy rive. Ak f3 the bmr, then “bx’d on the nl1 dom male in f1“.
> What ever it is.....if you got any I’d not hesitate to get them wet.


I replied to your previous message before seeing this one. Good info there. Now I'm excited to try the Blk Dom BX.


----------



## Kndreyn (Oct 7, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> Blk Dom bx. And to be honest with ya I’m not even sure why ak called it blk dom bx when technically it’s a bx of mr Bob Hemphills Black muddy rive. Ak f3 the bmr, then “bx’d on the nl1 dom male in f1“.
> What ever it is.....if you got any I’d not hesitate to get them wet.


Here's a pic of the Black Muddy River I took this morning.


----------



## johny sunset (Oct 7, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> Here's a pic of the Black Muddy River I took this morning.


Very nice! I What kind of nose she got ?


----------



## Alpadrino (Oct 7, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> Here's a pic of the Black Muddy River I took this morning.


Looks good I like how you took the pic very professional


----------



## Kndreyn (Oct 7, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> Very nice! I What kind of nose she got ?


I'll have my wife take a whiff maybe tomorrow. I've lost most of my sense of smell about 20 years ago, so I have trouble telling. Although I am able to smell the Black Velvet.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 7, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> @jimihendrix1 Only thing I ever had come close to what you're describing was some Alaska Thunderfuck almost 20 years ago. Shit was wild.
> Is it just me, or is 95% of the smoke out there pretty much the same? Ive been smoking almost 20 years now, came across a lot of good shit, smoked a lot of Mexican brick weed too. A couple years ago I had a few welding jobs out in Cali, i was there when it went recreational. I was a little nervous, heard all this jazz about how good Cali weed was. Wasnt sure if I could hang even though I'm a heavy toker. Hell I got all worked up for nothing, it was just more of the same  Don't get me wrong, it was high quality smoke, but I get just as good of stuff out here in the southeast.



100% Right. 95% is a slight variation of the same shit.

In 1996 my buddy had been living in San Fran for 20 years. He had also been stationed there in the Navy from 1976-81... When he came back to Ky for a visit in 96, it was his first time back since 1982.. and he smoked the NL5/Hz-HP/Sk1. He about crapped. He said he never smoked anything as good in 20 years in California. This guy has been smoking since 1970.... Hes seen alot of good weed. He smoked the Vietnamese. He ws in the same class as the guys brother that brought it back. They are older than me, but I started smoking a good bit before them.... One buddy *** Kunkle RIP, his brother brought the weed back from Nam, and they are he a cousin to Russell Kunkle who played drums with all kinds of people. James Taylor, Jackson Brown, Carol King, and all kinds of others.... He was also a studio drummer in the 60s in LA.
Like I said, this is some of the strongest stuff I ever saw, and that includes Vietnamese my buddies brother brought back in 1971
The first Sinsemilla I ever saw was from Santa Marta Columbia in 1972. Another older buddies older brother worked for a shipping company, and they went to Columbia every 3 months. Hed bring back pounds, and pounds of the best weed they had.
It was a beautiful Green, but had all kinds of other colors mixed into it, and was very fluffy.
It was #2 to NL5/Hz-Hp-Sk1, and was actually very similar in taste. It was sweet like Honeysuckle, with a really floral taste, with hash overtones, and both would blow your lungs out. All the very best of the best back then would totally destroy your lungs if you tried to hold it. We called it expando weed, and thats what we always looked for. Thats one thing I dont understand about people talking about smooth weed, and no come down....

All I can say the best of the best I ever had was extremely hard on the lungs if you over toked. You knew you were going to cough. And the weed usually had an extremely heavy come down, huge red eyes, and munchies that wont quit, and rag your ass out for hours.

Eat yourself to sleep, wake up 4 hours later, and stuff yourself again. Stuff on average nowdays has nothing in common with the best weed I remember for decades ago.
The 80s, and 90s were really the prime genetic years for weed, and the ability to hybroidize it, and grow the best shit in the world under lights.

I spent from 1997-2009 with the Feds, didnt smoke anything in 12 years,,,, but luckily a buddy had an AK47 mother plant hes had since 1997, and I smoked that shit, and about paranoided out. I smoked almost a whole 1 gram joint by myself. I had just got out of the halfway house, because its mandatory to go to halfway house from prison fo 6 months for reintroduction into society ect, and I had just gone to the Fed building and got released, and never had to see them again, so I went straight to my buddies, and he had some of that weed, and I hadnt smoked in 12 years.

Its still the best weed around. My buddy still has the cut. It was also very similar to the others.
But consider Sk1, and AK47 have extremely similar genetics. Both are a combination of Columbian, Acapulco Gold, Thai, and Afghan.

The 1997 AK47 cut is better than an Original Chem91Skva clone we have.



Another buddy loves another one of my buddies F2 10 years old Mr Nice Super Silver Haze strain. He went through 250 females to get this one. Buddy with the AK47 doesnt even smoke anymore.

But the one buddy went to LA, and hit a bunch of dispensaries, and said only 1 strain out of the 10 he tried while he was there, was as good as our SSH clone. And funny as it was, it was also SSH. But was $400 an ounce.

Most of the stuff I woukld want isnt available in dispensaries, or if they are, they are sold out as soon as they get it in.

Try and find.

Pacific Northwest Hashplant
Colorado Cough
Original NL5 cut
The One
Blue Orca
Original 79 Romulan cut
Original Haze
Nevils Haze
Nevils/Seed Bank Hashplant



Try and find some of the cuts Bob Hemphill uses to make his seeds in a dispensary...... I know he got 1 cut of the Black Domina from The Nature Farm, and some others. Hard as hell, or close to impossible to find those genetics in dispensaries, and those/hybrids are basically all Im interested in, with an added Original Sk1 in there.


----------



## GrassBurner (Oct 7, 2020)

Man great info!! Sounds like I need go get the rat rod out and take a road trip across America searching for killer cuts  I don't know if it was actually ak47, but back around 2003 I was working at a golf course as a cartboy. Dudes came off the course ripped, I took the cart and started cleaning it out. Found a tiny jar with the prettiest bud ive ever seen, probably 2 grams. This shit looked like it had tasted the rainbow a few times. One of the cooks called it ak47, but who knows. That night I rolled up a joint, and got so high I thought I was stuck in space forever. I was still high the next morning when I woke up, had to get a mini ex to get my dick out of the dirt. Id like to find some stuff like that


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 8, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> 100% Right. 95% is a slight variation of the same shit.
> 
> In 1996 my buddy had been living in San Fran for 20 years. He had also been stationed there in the Navy from 1976-81... When he came back to Ky for a visit in 96, it was his first time back since 1982.. and he smoked the NL5/Hz-HP/Sk1. He about crapped. He said he never smoked anything as good in 20 years in California. This guy has been smoking since 1970.... Hes seen alot of good weed. He smoked the Vietnamese. He ws in the same class as the guys brother that brought it back. They are older than me, but I started smoking a good bit before them.... One buddy *** Kunkle RIP, his brother brought the weed back from Nam, and they are he a cousin to Russell Kunkle who played drums with all kinds of people. James Taylor, Jackson Brown, Carol King, and all kinds of others.... He was also a studio drummer in the 60s in LA.
> Like I said, this is some of the strongest stuff I ever saw, and that includes Vietnamese my buddies brother brought back in 1971
> ...


To each their own, I don’t want to bust a lung or have a weed hangover! Those are not my fondest memories of blazin with the boys! I guess I was lucky, my best friends dad grew Kona gold mainland and that had nice euphoria and was smooth and pleasant in every way. It did have a bit of a hangover, not too bad though. I don’t like coughing every toke. You can have my share of that stuff!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 8, 2020)

All those plants were Land Based Originals, and are what Real, Unadultered marijuana is, thats not had half of the chemicals bred out of it at the expense of higher THC content.
No way is this new shit in the same league as LBO.

Even the physician/scientist that discovered the THC molecule in the 60s says all this modern weed is no good for medical purposes because its had many of the chemicals bred out of it.

Dr Raphael Mechoulam, who discovered the THC molecule in the 60s, says the only stuff any good for medical purposes, are Land Based Originals


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 8, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> All those plants were Land Based Originals, and are what Real, Unadultered marijuana is, thats not had half of the chemicals bred out of it at the expense of higher THC content.
> No way is this new shit in the same league as LBO.
> 
> Even the physician/scientist that discovered the THC molecule in the 60s says all this modern weed is no good for medical purposes because its had many of the chemicals bred out of it.
> ...


Ok..... what?
The genetic composition is “bottlenecked” not bred out. That’s not even possible. It just means a lot of F2’s and big seed runs to open the gene pool. Also, thc wasn’t discovered in the 60s, derivatives were sold in pharma and apothecary pre Henry Anslinger and is known to be a part of cultivated herbal remedies as far back as 10,000 years, into antiquity!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 8, 2020)

*Who Discovered THC? Setting the Record Straight - Cannabis ...*








Who Discovered THC? Setting the Record Straight


Anyone who delves into cannabis history, in pulp form or online, will have read that THC, the molecule and its specific structure, was discovered in 1964 at the Hebrew University of Jerusalem by...




cannabisdigest.ca




Anyone who delves into *cannabis* history, in pulp form or online, will have read that *THC*, the *molecule* and its specific structure, was discovered in 1964 at the Hebrew University of Jerusalem by Israeli researcher, Raphael Mechoulam and his associates. *Cannabis* Culture calls him ‘The Man.”


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 8, 2020)

American chemist Roger Adams, who first isolated cannabidiol. And, by some accounts, he even has a claim to being the person who initially identified its psychoactive cousin, THC. 
He identified it. Dr Raphael Mechoulam, who’s credited with first isolating the molecule


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 8, 2020)

That’s a far less vague statement, but there still decades worth of research to support any sort of conclusion in anything. Those gentlemen statements were vague as well and rightfully so. Science is substantiated by data and research both analytic and anecdotal. So ultimately a blanket statement is inappropriate, anecdotally my medicine works for me, but I get your point.

I think when the novelty wears off, people will go back towards serious exploration of the genetic pool.


----------



## Stink Floyd (Oct 8, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> 100% Right. 95% is a slight variation of the same shit.
> 
> In 1996 my buddy had been living in San Fran for 20 years. He had also been stationed there in the Navy from 1976-81... When he came back to Ky for a visit in 96, it was his first time back since 1982.. and he smoked the NL5/Hz-HP/Sk1. He about crapped. He said he never smoked anything as good in 20 years in California. This guy has been smoking since 1970.... Hes seen alot of good weed. He smoked the Vietnamese. He ws in the same class as the guys brother that brought it back. They are older than me, but I started smoking a good bit before them.... One buddy *** Kunkle RIP, his brother brought the weed back from Nam, and they are he a cousin to Russell Kunkle who played drums with all kinds of people. James Taylor, Jackson Brown, Carol King, and all kinds of others.... He was also a studio drummer in the 60s in LA.
> Like I said, this is some of the strongest stuff I ever saw, and that includes Vietnamese my buddies brother brought back in 1971
> ...


You always bring a wave of nostalgia when I read your posts about the past. I also want to thank you for steering me to the sis skunk by dominion. 

AKBB is set to release Beatrix Choice after the Bluegrassskunklord release. 

I currently have Black Dom Bx, Golden Showers, MTF Bx3, Consumption F2, Bucket List, and TkNL5Haze F2.
Any feedback from the old heads on what to get wet is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kndreyn (Oct 8, 2020)

johny sunset said:


> Very nice! I What kind of nose she got ?


Wife says it has a real earthy smell. To me, that's a good thing. Some of my favorite weed from the past had an earthy smell and tasted like Lebanese hash.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 8, 2020)

Id go for the Consumption. Ive got a pack of those.


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 9, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> Since johnny sunset has been so nice in answering my moronic grow questions and doesn't want the seeds - whoever dm's me can have the ak bean brain freebies. They can also have my bad dawg freebies as well. And the lucrative "Road kill skunk" seeds


Can’t dm you...


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 9, 2020)

Stink Floyd said:


> You always bring a wave of nostalgia when I read your posts about the past. I also want to thank you for steering me to the sis skunk by dominion.
> 
> AKBB is set to release Beatrix Choice after the Bluegrassskunklord release.
> 
> ...


I’m about to chop some MTF bx3...insanely frosty, delicious smell but the flowers are non-existent. I’m going to wash her


----------



## Anthei$ (Oct 9, 2020)

Got my tracking number for my order and can't wait to see if i got sk1/bc freebies. 
Ordered 
Americanna x Tknl5haze 
Blkdom x Tknl5haze 
Dope Beard Durban x Consumption


----------



## Anthei$ (Oct 9, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> I’m about to chop some MTF bx3...insanely frosty, delicious smell but the flowers are non-existent. I’m going to wash her
> View attachment 4708696View attachment 4708697View attachment 4708698View attachment 4708699


Dude, that is a hash monster.


----------



## i0dineAlf (Oct 10, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Can’t dm you...


Sent you a message. Let me know if you don't get it. Hope you and your family have a great weekend.


----------



## raggyb (Oct 10, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> I’m about to chop some MTF bx3...insanely frosty, delicious smell but the flowers are non-existent. I’m going to wash her
> View attachment 4708696View attachment 4708697View attachment 4708698View attachment 4708699


that's beautiful but why no buds? Is MTF auto like? need more hours light?


----------



## GrassBurner (Oct 10, 2020)

NL1/Big Skunk x NL1 and a PHK bx at about 5 weeks old. Gonna mainline them to 8 tops. They started a little slow due to some soil deficiencies, but have been going strong since swapping into a new soil.


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 10, 2020)

raggyb said:


> that's beautiful but why no buds? Is MTF auto like? need more hours light?


She was in a shady spot for a while so that might’ve had something to do with it. Definitely not an auto. There are buds just super tiny and she’s also seeded up a little from the males I had outside, some Skunk, NL5 and MAC


----------



## jackgonza (Oct 10, 2020)

I noticed some pictures of Black Muddy River by Crickets and Cicadas on the last page so I thought I’d share a picture of one I’ve got finishing up (next weekend chop)


----------



## jackgonza (Oct 10, 2020)

Here’s another pheno with darker hairs


----------



## jackgonza (Oct 10, 2020)

She’s ‘95 black domina x PNW hp/ NL1


----------



## Werp (Oct 10, 2020)

i0dineAlf said:


> I got one pack of freebies with my order: Skunk 1 x Beatrix choice (tester) . I ordered two packs of: Blueberry muffin / Vintage Bluberry. No complaints at all, I don't ever expect anything free from anyone.


Where did you find the vintage Blueberry? Thanks.


----------



## Stink Floyd (Oct 10, 2020)

jackgonza said:


> Here’s another pheno with darker hairs
> View attachment 4710392


I think your plants looks amazing! However, I suggest posting these on the Crickets and Cicadas page, instead of this one. Bob Hemphill and Hannah Boldt definitely deserve the credit.


----------



## jackgonza (Oct 10, 2020)

Stink Floyd said:


> I think your plants looks amazing! However, I suggest posting these on the Crickets and Cicadas page, instead of this one. Bob Hemphill and Hannah Boldt definitely deserve the credit.


Okay good idea, will do


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Oct 11, 2020)

Werp said:


> Where did you find the vintage Blueberry? Thanks.


Blueberry Muffin x Vintage Blueberry is the strain AK offers... he has the VB in a few crosses, not sure if he sells it on its own


----------



## mindriot (Oct 11, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Blueberry Muffin x Vintage Blueberry is the strain AK offers... he has the VB in a few crosses, not sure if he sells it on its own


 He does


----------



## johny sunset (Oct 11, 2020)

jackgonza said:


> Here’s another pheno with darker hairs
> View attachment 4710392


Looks amazing


----------



## i0dineAlf (Oct 11, 2020)

Werp said:


> Where did you find the vintage Blueberry? Thanks.


I bought the blueberry muffin/vintage blueberry directly from AK Bean Brains.


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Oct 11, 2020)

Grew a few of the Qrazy Train x TKNL5 Haze seeds this summer. Only 1 female, rest were males. Had to bring her inside yesterday and put under a light so she can finish up. But man....talk about resinous, sticky buds. We'll see how the smoke turns out, but I think this is one I'd definitely like to grow some more and next time train the plants properly to see what their full potential could be. This year got too busy and everything kind of got neglected.


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Oct 11, 2020)

NL5/NL1 x Super Skunk
Sampled a bud yesterday....got me nice and stoned. Look forward to tasting it when it's had a chance to fully cure.


----------



## bodhipop (Oct 11, 2020)

Werp said:


> Where did you find the vintage Blueberry? Thanks.


You can get it from him directly through his email. I received it through JBC seeds but they sold out. It's a fast finishing sativa w/ large yields. No one can confirm if it was DJ's.


----------



## Werp (Oct 11, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> You can get it from him directly through his email. I received it through JBC seeds but they sold out. It's a fast finishing sativa w/ large yields. No one can confirm if it was DJ's.


So you grew out the Vintage blueberry? If so how was the smoke?


----------



## bodhipop (Oct 11, 2020)

Werp said:


> So you grew out the Vintage blueberry? If so how was the smoke?


I haven't  literally no one has posted a picture of it yet, maybe there's one on his instagram. I'm only repeating what he said during his interview on The Pot Cast.


----------



## Palomar (Oct 11, 2020)

Just got my first AKBB order... looking forward to trying these and some cool freebies as well. Good service, big thanks.

respect,
pal


----------



## Zipz55 (Oct 11, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> I haven't  literally no one has posted a picture of it yet, maybe there's one on his instagram. I'm only repeating what he said during his interview on The Pot Cast.


there are some pics of it on instagram if you search the #vintageblueberry tag


----------



## Terpenoid (Oct 12, 2020)

Ok ive been holding out on you guys with the vintage blueberry im sorry lol i been so busy. I got a pack of 6 as freebies sometime last year i think. 4 popped and i only got one girl but i really like her.

Now, honestly im just a few years too young to have smoked on the blueberry i hear a lot of older folks talk about so i cant really compare. But it is definitely blueberry to me.

In flower its got this really light blueberry muffin smell. Then when its cured up nice it gets really deep and funky, not like a muffin anymore at all. Smokes great too, coats your mouth with that blueberry funk.

Also i gave some of the buds to my uncle 
( one of those older folk lol)
He is always super critical of my grows and this was one of the rare times he got excited. Then we got stoned and he told me all these old weed stories, it must have brought back memories 

Its only my fist time with akbb genetics but i got a few packs in the vault i wont hesitate to pop when i get the chance


----------



## Terpenoid (Oct 12, 2020)

Im on my first clone run with the vintage bb right now ive got 2 going. They are just a few days shy of 7 weeks. Its not the biggest or frostiest plant in my tent, but the taste and the stone are great
Heres some crappy cell phone pics.


----------



## Jbaby77 (Oct 13, 2020)

Here’s my second run of 2 phenos of tknl5hz(nl dom)f3 both yielded better than average, very similar structure stretchy dense indicas, makes for great light penetration and solid nugs all the way down, zero larf. VERY vigorous, easy to grow and forgiving. Very frosty, both very good phenos but one is exceptional on all levels smell, taste, look(keeper). Potency on both is probably an 8, could probably get a 9 when dialed in. Both were very smooth smoke, keeper has some mouth coating flavor lol.. sticks with ya for a while. Honestly couldn’t be happier. Also zero hermie issues, solid so far.


----------



## Anthei$ (Oct 13, 2020)

Got my order in today. Freebies are nl9 x acc. No idea on either of those. 
Akbb definitely crams as many seeds as possible in those cones.


----------



## OVH (Oct 13, 2020)

2 completely different phenotypes of the most recent Tknl5haze f3 Packs. Both have had no LST or have been topped. All natural. Also Veg’d the same amount of time. 

They are 2 and a half weeks into flower 

One I assume is haze dom, the leaves are as big as my hands. 

The other one... I love the look of it so far. 


I’ll update on the final product of both!


----------



## Pi$tol (Oct 14, 2020)

@OVH fat leaves are indica traits bro. Haze is a Sativa.


----------



## OVH (Oct 14, 2020)

Pi$tol said:


> @OVH fat leaves are indica traits bro. Haze is a Sativa.


I didn’t know because the big leaf is taller and stretched more than the one with smaller fatter leaves


----------



## Mtngreens (Oct 16, 2020)

Matanuska Thunder Fu*k BX3

Black Domina BX

Vintage Blueberry, great yield and strong blueberry smell - veg pic only unfortunately.


----------



## N8V Farmer (Oct 16, 2020)

Just pulled the Dope Beard. It finished fast at 8 weeks. Confirmed with AK that the SSSC version finishes up this quick. The DBD has more of a kick (smoked an uncured spliff and it has a nice light sweetness to it with more of a punch than the SSSC f3 version) and it's very dense..


----------



## N8V Farmer (Oct 16, 2020)

Terpenoid said:


> Im on my first clone run with the vintage bb right now ive got 2 going. They are just a few days shy of 7 weeks. Its not the biggest or frostiest plant in my tent, but the taste and the stone are great
> Heres some crappy cell phone pics.
> View attachment 4712296View attachment 4712297View attachment 4712298


Thanks for sharing! I have some vingae BB that i'm looking forward to running. I have DJ's BB as well but would like to hit a fem Colorado Flo x Bubba Kush from CSI humboldt with the Vintage BB sat.


----------



## Terpenoid (Oct 16, 2020)

N8V Farmer said:


> Thanks for sharing! I have some vingae BB that i'm looking forward to running. I have DJ's BB as well but would like to hit a fem Colorado Flo x Bubba Kush from CSI humboldt with the Vintage BB sat.


Have you run DJs bb? I have a pack of his bb f5, but i havent heard the greatest things about his newer genetics so im not that inclined to pop em.


----------



## N8V Farmer (Oct 16, 2020)

Terpenoid said:


> Have you run DJs bb? I have a pack of his bb f5, but i havent heard the greatest things about his newer genetics so im not that inclined to pop em.


Hey Terp, I have. It was a couple of season back, I popped 3 (F4's) and had 2 males and 1 female. I was pretty happy with the one female I had. It truly did have a deep, rich blueberry/bready (muffin?) aroma and flavor. The high was like it is advertised, very dreamy and euphoric. Potency was good. I used one of the males to pollinate it just to make more seeds. I have the rest of the pack on hand and need to crack them soon, just so little space in my tiny garden! 

Funny story as to why it was on my list, back in college (early 90's) when I was picking up some kind, this guy had a "special" jar of blueberry and only let us smell it but wouldn't sell any of it or even light it up! It smelled so much like blueberries I couldn't get over it. Ever since then I was on a mission. I hadn't grown for years and as soon as I got back into it, it was one of the first things I picked up just to be able to enjoy it.


----------



## klyphman (Oct 16, 2020)

NL1/Big Skunk x NL1
Nice fall coloring.
Getting there.


----------



## fartsalot (Oct 17, 2020)

N8V Farmer said:


> Just pulled the Dope Beard. It finished fast at 8 weeks. Confirmed with AK that the SSSC version finishes up this quick. The DBD has more of a kick (smoked an uncured spliff and it has a nice light sweetness to it with more of a punch than the SSSC f3 version) and it's very dense.View attachment 4715838.


Sweet, thanks for sharing! Would you mind giving us a smoke report on that Dope Beard? TIA


----------



## N8V Farmer (Oct 17, 2020)

fartsalot said:


> Sweet, thanks for sharing! Would you mind giving us a smoke report on that Dope Beard? TIA


Will do!


----------



## GrimRe4 (Oct 18, 2020)

You guys have convinced me to try out some AKBB gear. Sounds like contacting direct is the way to go for orders as most places are lacking on stock. Can anyone put me on his email so I can shoot him a message and see what he has on hand. TIA


----------



## OVH (Oct 18, 2020)

Ok 1 more pic of that short tkNL5Haze i have, it’s to pretty of a plant.


----------



## AK-Frost (Oct 19, 2020)

zero nanners on my f1,f2 and f3 TKNL5HAZE keepers. Some wonderful phenos can be found in the packs. Honestly its some of the strongest, best tasting, highest yielding herb ive grown since some ChemD crosses I grew out years ago. I will just let photos speak for themselves. AKBB is hard at work and is bringing the fire! Nanners...not on my selections from his seed, everything looked solid and was on point with his description as well. Especially when sorting through f1-f3 stock. Check your conditions and light leaks for stress inhibitors that can create issues for you guys squawking about nanners and such! Get some AKBB gear cause its unique and dank!


----------



## AK-Frost (Oct 19, 2020)

Here is a NL#5 from AKBB. Old School and super stoney man.... like 1/2 joint kinda love. Just DANK!


----------



## AK-Frost (Oct 19, 2020)

This is Hawaiin Catpiss V3 thats available in seed form as well super fun to grow, extremely vigorous, stinky AF, narrow leafed, high yielding +\- 63 days


----------



## klyphman (Oct 23, 2020)

NL1/Big Skunk x NL1
Tops and uppers are getting chopped tonight.
Probably 80:20 cloudy:amber. Smoke report later on.
Overall resisted pm and rot quite well, all things considered. Was a pleasure to grow and smell.


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 24, 2020)

klyphman said:


> NL1/Big Skunk x NL1
> Tops and uppers are getting chopped tonight.
> Probably 80:20 cloudy:amber. Smoke report later on.
> Overall resisted pm and rot quite well, all things considered. Was a pleasure to grow and smell.
> ...


How does she smell?


----------



## klyphman (Oct 24, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> How does she smell?


Still has that funky fermented dark berry thing going on that I noticed during veg. Nothing gassy or skunky at all. Leans more toward dark fruit and generic ‘weediness’. Strong smells and very sticky. Nice structure and strong stems held up well to some windstorms this fall with only a few broken lower branches.

Will also add that this year’s outdoor crop seems a week or two later than years past. Other New England growers seem to be noticing the same. These buds are medium density, which was good for the later finish. The other plant wrapping up is a Bodhi hashplant cross (garfunkle), and it’s nugs are smaller and denser—resulting in more losses to rot.

Big outdoor plants are fun to grow, but not so fun to process by yourself...


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 24, 2020)

klyphman said:


> Still has that funky fermented dark berry thing going on that I noticed during veg. Nothing gassy or skunky at all. Leans more toward dark fruit and generic ‘weediness’. Strong smells and very sticky. Nice structure and strong stems held up well to some windstorms this fall with only a few broken lower branches.
> 
> Will also add that this year’s outdoor crop seems a week or two later than years past. Other New England growers seem to be noticing the same. These buds are medium density, which was good for the later finish. The other plant wrapping up is a Bodhi hashplant cross (garfunkle), and it’s nugs are smaller and denser—resulting in more losses to rot.
> 
> Big outdoor plants are fun to grow, but not so fun to process by yourself...


Yeah same experience with delayed flower, in MA. I just got some bud rot on my last outdoor plants after two straight days of 100% humidity


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Oct 25, 2020)

Forgive me if asked before, but those who have grown out any of the TKNL5 Haze crosses.....which one has been your favorite? I grew Qrazy Train x TKNL5 Haze this year and loved how sticky the buds got. Might pick up another pack or two of some strains that are crossed with it on my next purchase. Or maybe just the straight TKNL5 Haze


----------



## AK-Frost (Oct 26, 2020)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> Forgive me if asked before, but those who have grown out any of the TKNL5 Haze crosses.....which one has been your favorite? I grew Qrazy Train x TKNL5 Haze this year and loved how sticky the buds got. Might pick up another pack or two of some strains that are crossed with it on my next purchase. Or maybe just the straight TKNL5 Haze


The Tknl5haze standing on its own is incredible herb. You will find keepers in the f2 as you will find everthunh between mom n dad in it. The f3 can lean haze side or tk side depending on what pack you get, you looking for gas or hazey lime garbage funk?

Def look into those skunk qabbage crosses as well, his skunk cabbage is real nice. Heavy narcotic high, good yield, skunky tones and gets you lit!


----------



## Kndreyn (Oct 26, 2020)

AK-Frost said:


> zero nanners on my f1,f2 and f3 TKNL5HAZE keepers. Some wonderful phenos can be found in the packs. Honestly its some of the strongest, best tasting, highest yielding herb ive grown since some ChemD crosses I grew out years ago. I will just let photos speak for themselves. AKBB is hard at work and is bringing the fire! Nanners...not on my selections from his seed, everything looked solid and was on point with his description as well. Especially when sorting through f1-f3 stock. Check your conditions and light leaks for stress inhibitors that can create issues for you guys squawking about nanners and such! Get some AKBB gear cause its unique and dank!


I have no idea why I have problems with AKBB's stuff throwing nanners. I went through 3 different TKNL5Haze that all threw them, during the initial run, and when I ran the clones from them. This grow I had a really nice looking Golden Showers going, and thought everything was good. Had a 12" donkey dick main cola with no nanners, but when I chopped it the other day the lower branches showed signs of opened male flowers and they were all seeded up. Very strange. I had Lucky Dog Guerilla Fume', 707 OG, Katsu Black Lime Bubba, Rare Dankness Dank Commander, Crickets and Cicadas Black Muddy River and Cannarado Birthday Pie all flowering at the same time. The only other one that showed hermie was the Dank Commander popped a few single male flowers right underneath where the branches meet the main stem about 2 weeks in to flowering. I plucked those off and it finished fine. Luckily the Golden Showers didn't seem to have seeded the others. But its lower branches are just loaded with immature seeds. I have a AKBB Black Velvet that's 45 days in to 12/12 now and it looks great so far. Stickiest fan leaves I've seen for awhile and the buds remind me of Bubba Kush buds when I had it.

As far as my conditions, I have a night vision scope I go in and check for light leaks and there are none. I'm pumping lots of fresh air in, and keep the RH around 50%. Temps always in the 70 - 80 range. Running two 315 CMH lights and growing in 2 gallon hempy buckets with perlite and coco. Nutes are GH Maxibloom and add Cal Mag+. 

Now that I have some seed free buds to keep me for quite awhile, I'm going to give some the AKBB stuff another try. From all the good grows I'm seeing here, I know there must be some simple thing going on that's triggering the hermie issues. He has some other stuff I want to try so I'm going to send him an order and he said he'd take care of the TKNL5Haze issue.


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Oct 26, 2020)

What's the genetics of the Skunk Qabbage?


----------



## AK-Frost (Oct 26, 2020)

Wish AKBB had time to chime in here, but that skunk qabbage is quazy train x d-line (d-line = chocolope). Its hella stanky rank and narcotic


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Oct 26, 2020)

AK-Frost said:


> Wish AKBB had time to chime in here, but that skunk qabbage is quazy train x d-line (d-line = chocolope). Its hella stanky rank and narcotic


Is AKBB aware that he has a pretty active thread going on here? I'd understand if he doesn't have the time to participate, but I hope he's aware anyway. He'd get some feedback out of it at the least. He must know at this point, I suppose.


----------



## mindriot (Oct 26, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Is AKBB aware that he has a pretty active thread going on here? I'd understand if he doesn't have the time to participate, but I hope he's aware anyway. He'd get some feedback out of it at the least. He must know at this point, I suppose.


 Yea I brought it to his attention a few months ago.. I think he sticks to Instagram for the most part


----------



## AK-Frost (Oct 26, 2020)

Nutbag Poster said:


> Is AKBB aware that he has a pretty active thread going on here? I'd understand if he doesn't have the time to participate, but I hope he's aware anyway. He'd get some feedback out of it at the least. He must know at this point, I suppose.


He responds pretty quicklike and answers all my questions regarding his seeds on instagram [email protected] 

Hes super generous and has all the old cannabis seed catalogs available as well, which is legendary reading material!!

Ask for his seed stock list its impressive!


----------



## bodhipop (Oct 26, 2020)

Would love to get AKBB in here but he doesn't like to use internet much. Also hoping @psychadelibud checks back in soon : (


----------



## Growdaddie69 (Oct 26, 2020)

sup y’all I been running some ak bean brains gear for a couple weeks now . Ran some nl1 x super skunk [i believe it’s nl1 I could be mistaken , and also some GMOxBB i have 2 stellar phenos of the gmoxbb that are really stacking . The one is taller and has huge colas that just keep stacking , it smells slightly fruity with a backend of some funk , the shorter pheno i ended up keeping to run again I love it .. it reeks so bad you gotta take your nose away but u gotta come back for another smell


----------



## AK-Frost (Oct 26, 2020)

Growdaddie69 said:


> sup y’all I been running some ak bean brains gear for a couple weeks now . Ran some nl1 x super skunk [i believe it’s nl1 I could be mistaken , and also some GMOxBB i have 2 stellar phenos of the gmoxbb that are really stacking . The one is taller and has huge colas that just keep stacking , it smells slightly fruity with a backend of some funk , the shorter pheno i ended up keeping to run again I love it .. it reeks so bad you gotta take your nose away but u gotta come back for another smell


Oh wow man that GMOxBB has my attention. I would love to hear later down the road how those worked out smoke/flavs/nose etc on those. Yield looks nice too. Some nice looking plants


----------



## Growdaddie69 (Oct 27, 2020)

For sure man I’ll letcha know .. it’s pretty exciting stuff .. you can’t tell in this pics but the gmoxbb and northern lights is towards the front of the doorway .. I got a bunch a other stuff in the room as well should be coming down little by little In the next few weeks


----------



## AK-Frost (Oct 28, 2020)

Triangle Kush x NL5Haze

Day 63 Soiless Mix


----------



## GrassBurner (Oct 28, 2020)

Great job Frost!! Little early for snowmen, but I ain't complaining


----------



## AK-Frost (Oct 28, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> Great job Frost!! Little early for snowmen, but I ain't complaining


Thank you and praise AKBB for mashing these superb genetics together! Lots of winners in this line, cool having nevils genes infused into the TK line


----------



## AK-Frost (Oct 28, 2020)

Growdaddie69 said:


> For sure man I’ll letcha know .. it’s pretty exciting stuff .. you can’t tell in this pics but the gmoxbb and northern lights is towards the front of the doorway .. I got a bunch a other stuff in the room as well should be coming down little by little In the next few weeks


 your room is looking good too! Some dank pn the vine in there


----------



## GrassBurner (Oct 28, 2020)

Ive got a PHK and an NL1/Big Skunk going right now from AK. Next up will be the CGPR x tknl5 haze. Excited to try the tknl5, I hear good things


----------



## Growdaddie69 (Nov 4, 2020)

Everything is starting to fade off ! The northern lights is beautiful .. that gmoxbb is just taking its sweet time tho ., good blueberry smell coming off now ..


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 4, 2020)

Chunky!


----------



## GrassBurner (Nov 4, 2020)

Killer looking plants! Fixing to flip my NL1 here in a couple days. She get hungry during the stretch?


----------



## GrassBurner (Nov 4, 2020)

Doing some last minute training before the flip. I think I waited too long, they're gonna be big. About 18" from the top of the pot now. Ive got about 30" of room for them to grow vertically right now. Bent the tops over earlier, might actually tie them down to keep them as low as possible


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 4, 2020)

Tying them over will allow you to use the light more effectively, and increase yield. Will allow to bring the lights down closer to the top of the canopy.

As far as feed, not sure how they feed, but if feeding chemicals Id give a slow, weekly, ever increasing PPM of everything. Base formula NPK x Calcium-Micros x Magnesium Sulfate/Epsom Salts.

Base formula, ect, Epsom Salts will increase each week until week 6 of flowering.

Week 2.5-4 in an 8 weeks flowering strain I give a 0-52-34 boost, along with base formula, Epsom salts ect

Weeks 5-6 Base formula is still slightly increased per week, and an Epsom Salts Boost is done.

In weeks 7-8 food is cut back 40%-60%. But never eliminated. Epsom Salts/Magnesium Sulfate helps build terpenes. Sulfur is very important.

Tissue analysis says weed likes a 1-1-2 NPK ratio.


----------



## GrassBurner (Nov 4, 2020)

Thanks for the info!! Growing in organic soil. Its just miracle gro organic potting mix that I amended with neem/karanja, kelp, Oyster Shell flour, and some langbeinite. Just transplanted them into these pots about a week ago. Been following Coots watering schedule. Gets malted barley/agsil/fulvic acid/aloe, coconut water, and a neem/kelp tea in rotation between regular waterings. Ive got Neptune's Harvest, Aqua Power, and some Epsom salts in case I notice any deficiencies. Ill keep yall updated


----------



## SYZ (Nov 5, 2020)

Finally got round to wetting some AKBB beans. Indecision got the better of me so just reached in the tin - what came out was Blue Steel/Big Skunk. 12 went down, 6 left for a rainy day. 

Will come back when there's something to look at


----------



## GrassBurner (Nov 5, 2020)

Made a couple supports for the plants, as well as to help train them into place. Gonna try to spread them out as much as possible and get some fat colas


----------



## Weedbaser (Nov 6, 2020)

a trifoliate BD/PNWHP X SS. Anyone have experience with something like this? Worth cloning?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 6, 2020)

If its growing vigorously, and smells good, only 1 way to find out. Sometimes gems are found in odd plants. Id give it a go if it meets those 2 criteria.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Nov 8, 2020)

SFnone said:


> when the time comes, please be brutally honest when it comes to the high! Like you said, he talks it up, and big talk should come with big criticism.


truth is all that matters as for the big talk/big crit. that's mute


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Nov 8, 2020)

mindriot said:


> It was a Relic release


he used the cough cut in his dynasty genetics as the mother to his "caramel cough" strain awhile back when he was a member at opengrow. relic didn't exist. unless relic existed and i just totally missed the boat. ijs

_ "MOM-The cough is a very special clone only cut of an Old NL#5/Haze..


I first received The Cough in the late 90s from a friend who moved to Oregon from Colorado.. At the time I was gifted the cut, I was told it was the original NL#5 clone crossed with a Haze Bros Haze that he had been growing in colorado.. He assured me this strain is NOT the same as the NL#5/Haze that came from Amsterdam... It is named 'The Cough' for a good reason, it Makes you COUGH... She has nice medicinal values, great yields and is Powder Mildew resistant... I've seen her in rooms covered with PM and she never once showed any signs of it..

With her 12+week bloom time, she is an advanced strain to grow which made her close to extinct when everyone went for faster blooming strain as the Kush trend took hold of the scene.... I knew how special she was, and could not bring myself to let her go... Over 13years later I still have the original cough that I was gifted.."_

Hello SPW,
Cough is a "clone only" cut of the old NL5/haze so there is no exact "cough" father since all the nl5/haze seeds I personally have I from 2000s and beyond.. I am working on a few other arrangements with the cough.... One of them is with an old school RoadKillSkunk I've currently started workin with again..... The RKS is an old seed line I acquired in the mid 90s from a friend/family in Florida.... I worked with this strain or several years and finally cracked the last of the seeds two weeks ago.....
There are some bigtime treats coming in the future

i haven't heard any mention of that RKS since then nor any whispers of a cross etc.. idk

Posted June 6, 2012


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Nov 8, 2020)

Weedbaser said:


> a trifoliate BD/PNWHP X SS. Anyone have experience with something like this? Worth cloning?


i'm going to say this as nice as possible. do you want to be another one of those guys that say "wished i had cloned it" ? fuck anyones criteria frankly . save and determine later based on results. it's always that simple.


----------



## Growdaddie69 (Nov 8, 2020)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> i'm going to say this as nice as possible. do you want to be another one of those guys that say "wished i had cloned it" ? fuck anyones criteria frankly . save and determine later based on results. it's always that simple.


I’m a newer grower and that’s how I have always done so far everything I run once I sex gets cuts taken off it .. except up until this last run one got away because I figured I had taken enough cuts and wouldn’t have room to keep anymore so instead of sticking to that rule I lost a super keeper of black dog kush


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Nov 9, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> No he didn't say that there were no sohum releases... He said that everything he has put out is either the black dom 95 or the sohum independently. What he has not released is the cross of the two together which is his breeder stock and it is Sohum95 which is a combo of both.
> 
> Hope that clears up some confusion!
> 
> Yes the story of the Aussie guy, he had sohum black dom x tknl5haze.... NOT sohum95.


so thx. what crosses ARE available with the sohum BD that are obtainable now? thx


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Nov 9, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> DJs line is thai heavy. Akbb believes himself that it has nothing whatsoever to do with DJ short and that there is no thai in her at all. He said the cut was 30 or 40 years old, I would have to go back and look.


that also really means it's not blueberry regardless that it's named that. blueberry was created by DJS and if it's pre DJS it's not blueberry. PARTICULARLY if no thai is in it ! the question is why it was named that and maybe even did it have another name before that. idk


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Nov 9, 2020)

sdd420 said:


> View attachment 4546874View attachment 4546875View attachment 4546874View attachment 4546875TK x G13 f3


can you tell me how the effects are, and the taste. i was peeping that but shyed away because it said G13. which is ironic since i now have G13/haze in the vault gifted to me recently. i sure would like to know the details on his G13 clone/cross. beautful plant.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Nov 9, 2020)

psychadelibud said:


> On a side note, I did get lucky and scored a pack of Heime Cheebas Roak Kill Skunk. He released only 21 packs and only a one time deal on 420. Someone told me on insta that he had already sold out of them, so I messaged him hoping to maybe get a pack eventually. I got lucky, he had one pack left and this Friday when I get paid I'm going to send him $500 for a pack. AKBB told me they're legit, this man does in fact have the real deal RKS. He sent me photos and they look pretty much identical to the Ky roadkill. Probably from the same source back in the early 80s if it were to guess... As far as I know, Heime Cheeba will not release anymore beans of the RKS until full legalization happens I'm guessing on a federal level. He said too many people have been busted with it during veg... So that sounds identical to the ky skunk too. Hopefully I'll have them and pop them by next week. The price tag is worth it in this case...
> 
> Edit: I will work with it and make some crosses, etc. I am also slowly regaining my losses, going to have several old KY cornbread cuts as well, eventually.


this tidbit has slipped under my radar until now. Yet, hearing the reason to not release more is one of the biggest crocks of shit i have ever heard in 15 yrs online.

i'm going to release 21 packs of real deal RKS EVEN THOUGH i can get rich off this one strain. I'm not going to sel anymore until it's legal because i'm so concerned about growers not using proper smell scrubbing measures. except for the 1st. 21 people who can get pinched and it's cool by me. $10,500 is all i need to buy my new truck lol. 

with that said i'm not buying the RKS UNTIL I SEE AND HEAR SMELL EVIDENCE AS well as smoke report and structure etc. cause those who got those packs aren't going to be hush hush. they are also going to make beans with them be they S's or regulars (i don't know if fems/regs were sold) Heime is suppsoed to be legit and AK supports his RKS. now for the evidence and i'm damn sure since it's November a few of those folks have already grown some of the, out by now.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Nov 9, 2020)

Don't trust anyone selling RKS. Period.


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Nov 9, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> Thanks for the info!! Growing in organic soil. Its just miracle gro organic potting mix that I amended with neem/karanja, kelp, Oyster Shell flour, and some langbeinite. Just transplanted them into these pots about a week ago. Been following Coots watering schedule. Gets malted barley/agsil/fulvic acid/aloe, coconut water, and a neem/kelp tea in rotation between regular waterings. Ive got Neptune's Harvest, Aqua Power, and some Epsom salts in case I notice any deficiencies. Ill keep yall updated


How do you make your neem/kelp tea? I am new to the Coots style mix and haven't made a tea yet. I accidentally ordered my neem in pellets so I have only used the neem by grinding it up and putting it in my original soil mix. 

What is the best source for AKBB gear? I would like to try the Tk x NL5. It sounds really nice!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 9, 2020)

Get his Email Address from Instagram. He has the best stock.

JamesBeanCompany also is a good source.

But Id email him for seed list.


----------



## GrassBurner (Nov 9, 2020)

ThaDonDaDa said:


> How do you make your neem/kelp tea? I am new to the Coots style mix and haven't made a tea yet. I accidentally ordered my neem in pellets so I have only used the neem by grinding it up and putting it in my original soil mix.
> 
> What is the best source for AKBB gear? I would like to try the Tk x NL5. It sounds really nice!


Hey hows it going. I just use a 5 gallon bucket, couple gallons of water, and a couple cheap air stones. Mix in my ammendments and a teaspoon of molasses, and let it run for 24 hours. Got stones and a pump super cheap off Amazon. 
But to be honest, lately I've just been top dressing and watering in, or mixing it into a gallon jug and shaking it up for a minute before watering. I use a watering can that has a 1/2" opening at the end, so I don't have to worry about it clogging. 
If I notice a deficiency that I want to correct quickly, then I'll make a tea. Seems like it would help break down and distribute the ammendments a little quicker. Im still new to all this, and learning everyday. Check out the organics section, tons of good info there. Good luck growing!!


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 9, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Get his Email Address from Instagram. He has the best stock.
> 
> JamesBeanCompany also is a good source.
> 
> But Id email him for seed list.


I hesitate to ask but same price?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 9, 2020)

Pretty much same price but I got a lot more freebies from the breeder.


----------



## sdd420 (Nov 9, 2020)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> can you tell me how the effects are, and the taste. i was peeping that but shyed away because it said G13. which is ironic since i now have G13/haze in the vault gifted to me recently. i sure would like to know the details on his G13 clone/cross. beautful plant.


I’m not great with smells but here goes. The plant grew big and stocky, with the leaves fading to reds and yellows. The buds were dense and to me had a wonderful hashy aroma. When smoked it also smells hashy, old school. The effects were like a hammer to your brain. Starting out with a dazed head and soon relaxing the entire body and is great for sleep. I have a half pack left and won’t run them until I’m ready to do a seed increase, I guess that would be f4 then. It’s a line that should be worked. Peace sdd420


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 9, 2020)

I don’t know what to grab from the drop today


----------



## SFnone (Nov 9, 2020)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> this tidbit has slipped under my radar until now. Yet, hearing the reason to not release more is one of the biggest crocks of shit i have ever heard in 15 yrs online.
> 
> i'm going to release 21 packs of real deal RKS EVEN THOUGH i can get rich off this one strain. I'm not going to sel anymore until it's legal because i'm so concerned about growers not using proper smell scrubbing measures. except for the 1st. 21 people who can get pinched and it's cool by me. $10,500 is all i need to buy my new truck lol.
> 
> with that said i'm not buying the RKS UNTIL I SEE AND HEAR SMELL EVIDENCE AS well as smoke report and structure etc. cause those who got those packs aren't going to be hush hush. they are also going to make beans with them be they S's or regulars (i don't know if fems/regs were sold) Heime is suppsoed to be legit and AK supports his RKS. now for the evidence and i'm damn sure since it's November a few of those folks have already grown some of the, out by now.


there are trustworthy names growing right now who have said, while not finished yet, it doesn't seem to be roadkill. I don't know why people bought into heime cheeba's claims to begin with... either way, he will probably have a fairly poor reputation after putting such an excessively high price tag on something that is likely a bunch of bullshit...


----------



## SFnone (Nov 9, 2020)

I am really curious about this Beatrix Choice... are these and the M48 from the same stock that the gentleman from Detroit was giving out a couple of years ago on a different forum?


----------



## GrassBurner (Nov 9, 2020)

The Cluster Fuck and SSH x Nevils Haze are calling my name


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 9, 2020)

SFnone said:


> there are trustworthy names growing right now who have said, while not finished yet, it doesn't seem to be roadkill. I don't know why people bought into heime cheeba's claims to begin with... either way, he will probably have a fairly poor reputation after putting such an excessively high price tag on something that is likely a bunch of bullshit...


Heime said he’s retiring so maybe he doesn’t care. Just glad I didn’t order those, I was ready!


----------



## Stink Floyd (Nov 9, 2020)

SFnone said:


> I am really curious about this Beatrix Choice... are these and the M48 from the same stock that the gentleman from Detroit was giving out a couple of years ago on a different forum?


I believe these were sourced from a gentleman in KY that had these in deep freeze since 1988 in the original SSSC manila envelope they were mailed in. I got the Beatrix Choice from Bluegrassskunklord, but they are from the same stock AKBB used. Have some germinating now. Would love to see some flower from these legendary beauties.


----------



## ThaDonDaDa (Nov 9, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> Hey hows it going. I just use a 5 gallon bucket, couple gallons of water, and a couple cheap air stones. Mix in my ammendments and a teaspoon of molasses, and let it run for 24 hours. Got stones and a pump super cheap off Amazon.
> But to be honest, lately I've just been top dressing and watering in, or mixing it into a gallon jug and shaking it up for a minute before watering. I use a watering can that has a 1/2" opening at the end, so I don't have to worry about it clogging.
> If I notice a deficiency that I want to correct quickly, then I'll make a tea. Seems like it would help break down and distribute the ammendments a little quicker. Im still new to all this, and learning everyday. Check out the organics section, tons of good info there. Good luck growing!!


Thanks for the info. I am new to organic growing and living soil. I made some coot mix and my plants are looking pretty good near the end of the run but I am sure I will need to make some teas eventually.


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 9, 2020)

TKNL5 Haze F3 - day 57 (from flip) in 1 gal radicle bag. 

6 for 6 on germ, but only 1 female.


----------



## SFnone (Nov 9, 2020)

Stink Floyd said:


> I believe these were sourced from a gentleman in KY that had these in deep freeze since 1988 in the original SSSC manila envelope they were mailed in. I got the Beatrix Choice from Bluegrassskunklord, but they are from the same stock AKBB used. Have some germinating now. Would love to see some flower from these legendary beauties.


I got that AK got them from Mr. KY, but a couple of years ago-- may have actually been 3 yrs ago-- there was a man in MI who had original sssc seeds of both Beatrix Choice and M48, in the original manila envelope that he had stored in his freezer since the 80's... he was giving seeds out on THCFarmer at that time... I am still curious about who ended up getting them... for there to be both Beatrix Choice and M48 at the same time seems like maybe they were from his stock originally... but maybe not... I guess it doesn't really matter as long as they are real.


----------



## SFnone (Nov 9, 2020)

SFnone said:


> I got that AK got them from Mr. KY, but a couple of years ago-- may have actually been 3 yrs ago-- there was a man in MI who had original sssc seeds of both Beatrix Choice and M48, in the original manila envelope that he had stored in his freezer since the 80's... he was giving seeds out on THCFarmer at that time... I am still curious about who ended up getting them... for there to be both Beatrix Choice and M48 at the same time seems like maybe they were from his stock originally... but maybe not... I guess it doesn't really matter as long as they are real.


here's one of his pics:


----------



## OVH (Nov 9, 2020)

His email list is amazing.. had to pick up a pack of A1 x testarossa and blueberry muffin x vintage blueberry today


----------



## Romulanman (Nov 9, 2020)

Swooped in on the JBC drop today and got the blueberry indica, GMO x blueberry, CGPR romulan, and clusterfuck(ATFxMTF). Even the freebies sound awesome. What the hell is Hawaiian cat piss??


----------



## GrassBurner (Nov 9, 2020)

Nice job


----------



## bodhipop (Nov 9, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Swooped in on the JBC drop today and got the blueberry indica, GMO x blueberry, CGPR romulan, and clusterfuck(ATFxMTF). Even the freebies sound awesome. What the hell is Hawaiian cat piss??


HAWAIIAN CAT PISS V3 
Original Hawaiian import bud (1985) (some of the best they had ever smoked) (Hawaiian Indica Kush type) that was crossed to NL1 bred to F1 and backcrossed to the import. That was then bred to F2 and released to the public as F3. It’s more sativa than the original. The ones with the long middle finger are the most ammoniated like the original import. 

GOLDEN SHOWERS F2
El Jefe’s Afghan Haze Catpiss x Hawaiian Cat Piss (63-77 days)
"The high is stronger body and more lime and acrid raw affie. The hcp is a sweet ammoniated terp” El jefe gardens from Cali. Will make your eyes water while trimming.


----------



## bodhipop (Nov 9, 2020)

TWest65 said:


> TKNL5 Haze F3 - day 57 (from flip) in 1 gal radicle bag.
> 
> 6 for 6 on germ, but only 1 female.
> View attachment 4738369


Gorgeous. Lovin' the TK dominance. Could you describe the smell for us? Straight OG? Any Chem notes? Some haze spice?


----------



## GrassBurner (Nov 10, 2020)

The girls are growing!! Should be tall enough in a few days to start training tops for a nice even canopy. Flipped them last Saturday.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 10, 2020)

80s Skunk Rom


----------



## bodhipop (Nov 10, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> 80s Skunk Rom View attachment 4739430View attachment 4739431View attachment 4739432View attachment 4739434


Damn, I was just about to pop Black Dom x Super Skunk for a seed increase but I think I'm switching to the 2 packs I have of these instead. Does she smell as good as she looks?


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 11, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Damn, I was just about to pop Black Dom x Super Skunk for a seed increase but I think I'm switching to the 2 packs I have of these instead. Does she smell as good as she looks?


Yeah, not particularly skunky per se but has a great sour grapefruit/berries and funky trashcan smell to her. I'll definitely be running them again down the line, I got 2 packs as well.


----------



## RiparianGardens (Nov 11, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> I haven't  literally no one has posted a picture of it yet, maybe there's one on his instagram. I'm only repeating what he said during his interview on The Pot Cast.


I grew a few Fast Vintage Blueberries outside this year. Sorry photos aren't the best. A little hard to review because my outdoor garden had a fusarium issue throughout flower and we had 4 consecutive days of frost mid-september so I can't say whats really possible under perfect conditions. I can say they're very resilient plants and I ended up with minimal mold and rot all things being considered.

#1 and #2 were equal in Vigor and size, topped twice and they got around 6-7 feet tall but #1 had fatter leaves and a taller lankier structure, #2 more elegant laves and grew naturally more candelabra-like or bushy. AKBB told me #2 was a "Thai leaner". It def did resemble the blueberry Thai male on his IG. #3 Just never got big, maybe 1/2 to 2/3 the size of the others but did have beautiful pink pistils.

#1 and #2 came down I think Oct 10th. #3 I let go until Oct 16.

#1 Terps - Very blueberry in flower, then very plain later on and trimming. sweet cinnamon terms are coming out in cure, it smelled like atomic fireballl candy today when I opened the jar.

#2 Terps - also blueberry in flower, cheesy sweet and perfume, floral end of flower and still now.

#3 Terps - floral, savory herbs, onion, dank funk

Haven't smoked em much but doesn't seem that hard hitting, but like a pleasant heady functional daytime thing. Cool plants to grow, I am almost more curious about hybrids with it but def something by itself I'd be happy to grow again.


----------



## Jbaby77 (Nov 11, 2020)

Tknl5haze f3 nl dom, second run of 2 phenos.
1 awesome keeper, guy on insta nail the smell and flavor description it’s a sweet haze with just enough kush bottom end... delicious. Both phenos were smooth as hell smoked and never lost any smell or flavor form cut to cure, grows vigorously, resist, easy to grow and great structure. Oh ya the high... nice haze hammer to the eyes and forehead with nice minimal body high, makes you happy reminds me of really good 90’s weed, with legs too. Would keep for the high alone but ya for me cause it literally tick every box. Got a shit ton of his gear running his nl5/nl1xss can’t wait to see how those go


----------



## RiparianGardens (Nov 11, 2020)

Some Fast Vintage Blueberry bud shots


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 11, 2020)

bodhipop said:


> Gorgeous. Lovin' the TK dominance. Could you describe the smell for us? Straight OG? Any Chem notes? Some haze spice?


To me it smells like faint female body odor mixed with a slightly masculine smelling deodorant, and a slightly rotten nectarine that smells both good and bad at the same time.


----------



## Weedbaser (Nov 12, 2020)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> i'm going to say this as nice as possible. do you want to be another one of those guys that say "wished i had cloned it" ? fuck anyones criteria frankly . save and determine later based on results. it's always that simple.


If you want to say things as nice as possible it helps to not preface with a patronizing statement.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Nov 13, 2020)

Looks like there’s a restock at JBC...


----------



## sdd420 (Nov 13, 2020)

OtisCampbell said:


> Looks like there’s a restock at JBC...


Thanks buddy I just got the Beatrix choice


----------



## OtisCampbell (Nov 13, 2020)

sdd420 said:


> Thanks buddy I just got the Beatrix choice


Happy to enable a fellow melting cosmic skull avatar... I got the M48 Haze...


----------



## Palomar (Nov 15, 2020)

What’s the difference between the blue blood (dragons blood?) and blue steel?

respect,
pal


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 15, 2020)

I think I'm going to either run the Beatrix Choice or the Durban next. I really wanted to run an all sativa but honestly it seems a little daunting as newer grower but I think I've got my shit dialed in pretty well and I read a fuck ton on growing, watch a lot of Future Cannabis Project blah blah blah.

I'm unfamiliar with both of these cultivars growing patterns, preferred environments (temp RH) and timelines. I would be much obliged if you folks would be so kind as to give me some idea of the similarities and differences in the above and effects. I'm running a 3x3x6, Coots mix and HLG QBs if that is of consequence.


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 15, 2020)

Palomar said:


> What’s the difference between the blue blood (dragons blood?) and blue steel?
> 
> respect,
> pal


Blue Blood is OG Kush x Blueberry

Blue Steel is the name of a Locomotion cut

Locomotion is Blue City Diesel x Timewreck


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 16, 2020)

Americanna


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 16, 2020)

Received my oder today, went directly through AKBB. Not as many freebies as I would have gotten through JBC. I'm not complaining there was no fore-mentioned freebies going direct and I'm happy to get some.

I'm just sayin if one is ordering strategically for more freebies, and who doesn't want more AKBB, you might be better to go through JBC.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 16, 2020)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Received my oder today, went directly through AKBB. Not as many freebies as I would have gotten through JBC. I'm not complaining there was no fore-mentioned freebies going direct and I'm happy to get some.
> 
> I'm just sayin if one is ordering strategically for more freebies, and who doesn't want more AKBB, you might be better to go through JBC.
> 
> Your mileage may vary.


Ask him if you can test for him and he might hook you up.
I've got a pack of Americanna x Black Domina testers getting close to turning.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 16, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Ask him if you can test for him and he might hook you up.
> I've got a pack of Americanna x Black Domina testers getting close to turning.


I appreciate that idea, I have such limited grow space I wouldn't feel comfortable that I would be able to give him a fair shake. Plus it's no really my style.

And I need more seeds like James Brady needs a hole in the head.


----------



## Bears_win (Nov 16, 2020)

Really want to try his genetics . Where to start ?
This will go outside in a massive hugelkultur trench ( about 10-15 yards of material ) 
and want some monsters. 

I have a full roster Already in 2021 but have a couple spaces left in class for some old school strains.

What should I run ?


----------



## Funkentelechy (Nov 18, 2020)

A quick review of Black Domina/Pacific Northwest Hashplant X SuperSkunk and TKNL5 X Haze that I grew outdoors no-till organic this year:

I grew two TKNL5 X Haze, one was very branchy with narrow leaves, the other was the polar opposite in terms of growth patterns and had wide very dark green leaves. Both showed good bug resistance, the buds looked and tasted very similar to each other. The taste is decent, but nothing to write home about, sort of generic pot flavor. The smoke has an "expando" effect if you know what I mean, it feels very thick like good hash and expands in your lungs.
The buds were super frosty, just beautiful, and the resin has a kinda dry gritty/sandy texture.
The potency is amazing actually. I'm a chain joint smoker, It's rare to find me not smoking, this stuff cuts right through my tolerance some times, I am surprised actually.
I was smoking a joint with an old friend of mine who is also a heavy smoker, and he was floored. I didn't tell him anything about the strain I just passed it around and two other friends who were smoking with us dropped out after a couple hits, then he suddenly yelled "what the hell is this shit, you gotta warn a person before you start passing something like this around, holly shit!!", he loved it.


I also grew two Black Domina/Pacific Northwest Hashplant X SuperSkunk, these were a joy to grow, extremely vigorous and stinky in veg. They were both a little susceptible to mites, but nothing crazy. Both of the plants I grew had similar growth patterns, fast-growing with prolific branching. Very good production of fairly large medium-density buds. 
One of the two BD/PNWHP X SS that I grew smelled very strong, it just reeked, and the other had very little smell. I didn't have high hopes for the less smelly plant, but after harvest, the delicious bouquet of the super smelly plant did not translate into the flavor of the final product for that plant. 
However, the finished buds from the plant that had very little smell while growing, ended up tasting and smelling amazing. Hard to explain but sort of a musky perfume, like wild Azeleas mixed with cologne. I really love the flavor from this plant.
Decent potency from both the BD/PNWHP X SS that I grew.

The BD/PNWHP X SS finished first, like the first week of October for one and third week for the tastier of the two. The TKNL5 X Haze was slow to finish(first week of November) for me and ultimately I had to harvest it slightly earlier than I would have preferred due to 23 F temps.


----------



## klyphman (Nov 18, 2020)

Funkentelechy said:


> A quick review of Black Domina/Pacific Northwest Hashplant X SuperSkunk and TKNL5 X Haze that I grew outdoors no-till organic this year:
> 
> I grew two TKNL5 X Haze, one was very branchy with narrow leaves, the other was the polar opposite in terms of growth patterns and had wide very dark green leaves. Both showed good bug resistance, the buds looked and tasted very similar to each other. The taste is decent, but nothing to write home about, sort of generic pot flavor. The smoke has an "expando" effect if you know what I mean, it feels very thick like good hash and expands in your lungs.
> The buds were super frosty, just beautiful, and the resin has a kinda dry gritty/sandy texture.
> ...


This is great information, thanks for sharing. What latitude are you at? I grew AK‘s NL1/Big Skunk x NL1 outside at 44 Lat and started chopping on 10/23, continuing every few days until pm and hard freezes took their share. I’m due for a smoke report sometime in the near future. Really enjoying it so far. Dark berry smells. The resin has the same dry sandy texture you mentioned. Good stuff.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Nov 18, 2020)

klyphman said:


> This is great information, thanks for sharing. What latitude are you at? I grew AK‘s NL1/Big Skunk x NL1 outside at 44 Lat and started chopping on 10/23, continuing every few days until pm and hard freezes took their share. I’m due for a smoke report sometime in the near future. Really enjoying it so far. Dark berry smells. The resin has the same dry sandy texture you mentioned. Good stuff.


I'm at 40 degrees latitude. Good info regarding the NL1/Big Skunk x NL1, I'm interested in exploring the Northern Lights lines.


----------



## Palomar (Nov 19, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Blue Blood is OG Kush x Blueberry
> 
> Blue Steel is the name of a Locomotion cut
> 
> Locomotion is Blue City Diesel x Timewreck


Big thanks!


----------



## N8V Farmer (Nov 19, 2020)

fartsalot said:


> Sweet, thanks for sharing! Would you mind giving us a smoke report on that Dope Beard? TIA


So the DBD has had a few weeks in the jar and it has mellowed to a nice sweet, smooth smoke. I asked my better half to smell the flower and tell me what she gets. She took a moment and the first thing she said was "anise". I didn't mention anything before hand so it's spot on anise. It's very prominent with a soft sweetness to it as well. The smoke definitely has more of a kick to it than the SSSC F3 Durban. The flowers are more dense than the SSSC Durban as noted in the description.

I usually roll using single wide papers so they are small joints. I fill the bottom 1/3 with sugar leaf to act as a sort of filter. I usually smoke the first 1/3 to see the effects. The effect comes on pretty fast, within the first 5 minutes you are feeling a good lift. Definite sativa high, if you are doing something you are energized and just go on with the task at hand. if you are just sitting there you might catch yourself doing the 1000 yard stare, zoning out a bit. Which is nice too. Noticable effects last for about an hour and a half with about another hour of background high being present. It's a very nice smoke and am glad I have a good stash of seeds of this one. I have almost a full pack of the SSSC F3 durban so this will be in rotation for years to come. Hope this helps!


----------



## N8V Farmer (Nov 19, 2020)

I


Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I think I'm going to either run the Beatrix Choice or the Durban next. I really wanted to run an all sativa but honestly it seems a little daunting as newer grower but I think I've got my shit dialed in pretty well and I read a fuck ton on growing, watch a lot of Future Cannabis Project blah blah blah.
> 
> I'm unfamiliar with both of these cultivars growing patterns, preferred environments (temp RH) and timelines. I would be much obliged if you folks would be so kind as to give me some idea of the similarities and differences in the above and effects. I'm running a 3x3x6, Coots mix and HLG QBs if that is of consequence.


Just saw your post. I recently ran the Dope Beard Durban and ran the SSSC Durban last summer. I cant speak to the BC but the Durban is a really fast finisher and has a good sativa effect. I think you would do great with either the SSSC or DBD.


----------



## dopebeard (Nov 19, 2020)

How do you order direct from AKBB?


----------



## N8V Farmer (Nov 19, 2020)

dopebeard said:


> How do you order direct from AKBB?


JBC


----------



## dopebeard (Nov 19, 2020)

N8V Farmer said:


> JBC


That's not direct is it? I use JBC but they are out of Beartrix Choice, I have wanted this strain for quite a while.


----------



## N8V Farmer (Nov 19, 2020)

dopebeard said:


> That's not direct is it? I use JBC but they are out of Beartrix Choice, I have wanted this strain for quite a while.


Right on. I havent tried ordering direct.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 19, 2020)

[email protected] = AKBB Direct.


----------



## dopebeard (Nov 19, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> [email protected] = AKBB Direct.


Thanks


----------



## dopebeard (Nov 19, 2020)

Anybody have any suggestions on a site offering beatrix choice at this point? JBC is out of stock.


----------



## dopebeard (Nov 19, 2020)

Palomar said:


> What’s the difference between the blue blood (dragons blood?) and blue steel?
> 
> respect,
> pal


Blue Steel is a strain from Exotic Genetics. 









Blue Steel (Exotic Genetix) :: Cannabis Strain Info


Blue Steel by Exotic Genetix is an indica-dominant strain with fruit-forward flavors. Created by crossing the pungent OG Blueberry and The Cube, a Starfighter F3 phenotype bred in-house, Exotic Genetix has outdone itself with this subtly sedative cro...




en.seedfinder.eu


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 19, 2020)

If AKBB doesnt have it personally, its probably sold out. It sold out at JBC really fast.

You might try Instagram. Ask nothing from Instgram.
*bluegrassskunklord*
Message


----------



## dopebeard (Nov 19, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> If AKBB doesnt have it personally, its probably sold out. It sold out at JBC really fast.
> 
> You might try Instagram. Ask nothing from Instgram.
> *bluegrassskunklord*
> Message


Thanks, is that one of the people on the AKBB team?


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 19, 2020)

Keep in mind, there will eventually be another drop of Beatrix Choice at JBC, so patience is your friend.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 19, 2020)

dopebeard said:


> Thanks, is that one of the people on the AKBB team?



Im pretty sure he gave the beans to AKBB.


----------



## Drumminghead (Nov 20, 2020)

Some dope beard durban from recent run. Just finished curing and gotta day it is some nice smoke. No complaints what so ever. Great fast sativa.


----------



## dopebeard (Nov 20, 2020)

Drumminghead said:


> View attachment 4747606Some dope beard durban from recent run. Just finished curing and gotta day it is some nice smoke. No complaints what so ever. Great fast sativa.


Nice looking bud!


----------



## dopebeard (Nov 20, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> From what I understand Seattle Greg bred and holds the genetics to the original NL5... The old, original NL5 cut everyone speaks of is a special plant that was genetics made by Seattle Greg.
> 
> But the cut that went to Europe/Nevil, did originally come from seeds that Seattle Greg made. They hybridized it with something else, and everyone from then on calls the Hybrid, NL5. Sensi Seeds ect, but as of about 10 or so years, Sensi no longer advertises their NL as NL5. Only as NL. I believe they lost the original Male genetics. Though the NL5 from late 80s0-90s-mid 2000s Sensi Seeds NL5 was extremely potent, and stacks up against almost anything. Id buy it now if they had it.
> 
> ...



This is pretty interesting. I have been researching information on NL for years. Thanks for sharing this. Its pretty cool that the real deal NL5 could possibly be released at some point.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 20, 2020)

Seattle Greg AKA Greg McCallister, who is in his 70s, just gave Todd McCormick/Authentic Genetics...... his Original NL5 genetics,, and told Exactly what it was bred with.
Greg got Hawaiian genetics from Hawaii ( this guy is also alive, and wants to collaborate with McCormick, and Greg verified the guy is the guy that holds the original Hawaiian genes ) and bred it to an old Afghan mother he had in the 70s, all of this started in the 70s.

The Hawaiian is???
Swazi x Thai x Mexican. They got the Mexican from BOEL/Clackamas Coots buddies long ago, and bred it to the Afghan, and it produced a BIG Sativa type plant.

When Nevil got the cut, it was bred back to the Afghan again, making it more of an Indica structured plant.
Then when Nevil bred it it was further bred to an afghan making the Indica structure mostly locked in.
Then in 1990 Sensi Seeds got all of Nevils genetics, and released it as NL5 when actually it its a Hybrid. Greg says he never gave the genetics out to anyone else in pure form.

McCormick has these for Preorder for $100 for 2 packs. Buy 1 get 1 free. Deal ends end of Nov. Seeds will be delivered by April 1st 2021.


----------



## dopebeard (Nov 20, 2020)

So the original NL5 would be 50% sativa?


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 20, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> McCormick has these for Preorder for $100 for 2 packs. Buy 1 get 1 free. Deal ends end of Nov. Seeds will be delivered by *April 1st 2021*.


Maybe its just me, but there's something off-putting about preordering those seeds, and having the delivered by date be April fools day.
The word "Vaporware" comes to mind.


----------



## dopebeard (Nov 20, 2020)

So would the other northern lights varieties have come from Gregg as well? I am curious if the NL1 is a landrace afghan?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 20, 2020)

Actually when Greg gave the clone to Nevil, he called it Northern Light/lite. Cant remember how he spelled it. I think Greg is the originator of all the NL varieties.


The original 80s Sk1 were also Preorder and are to be delivered by Dec 1st. Many have already been sent out.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 20, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> Maybe its just me, but there's something off-putting about preordering those seeds, and having the delivered by date be April fools day.
> The word "Vaporware" comes to mind.



By, which means he will send out orders starting before Apr 1st. Hes ahead of schedule for sending the Sk1s. No way Im letting this NL5 get away.


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 20, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> By, which means he will send out orders starting before Apr 1st. Hes ahead of schedule for sending the Sk1s. No way Im letting this NL5 get away.


I understand what it means but I just don't like that April fools day is in the mix.
In an industry where getting burned is more often than not the norm its just bad magumbo.
I'm glad to hear that he's ahead of schedule shipping out the Sk1's though.
Hopefully the NL5 will roll out just as smoothly.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 20, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Actually when Greg gave the clone to Nevil, he called it Northern Light/lite. Cant remember how he spelled it. I think Greg is the originator of all the NL varieties.
> 
> 
> The original 80s Sk1 were also Preorder and are to be delivered by Dec 1st. Many have already been sent out.


In the interview with Matt Riot he says that he gave all his stuff to Neville and Simon


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 20, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> I understand what it means but I just don't like that April fools day is in the mix.
> In an industry where getting burned is more often than not the norm its just bad magumbo.
> I'm glad to hear that he's ahead of schedule shipping out the Sk1's though.
> Hopefully the NL5 will roll out just as smoothly.


Yeah the weed seed market is as about as wild west as they come IMHO.

Still, ya gotta be in it to win it. I do anyway. I have zero connections lol.

One thing, I have seen Greg McCallister participating in some youtube live chats over the past week. Point being the guy is around. That and five bucks will probably get you a cup of coffee at Starbucks but it makes me feel a little more comfortable there would be some noise if this thing wasn't legit. I know next to nothing though so that's just conjecture.


----------



## SYZ (Nov 21, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> Blue Blood is OG Kush x Blueberry


AKBB's Blue Blood is actually Blue Steel (a cut of Loco) x Dragon's Blood Hashplant.


----------



## SYZ (Nov 21, 2020)

Didn't have the best start to my AKBB experience: only 4 of 18 Blue Steel x Big Skunk popped their heads up. 3 of those gave up quickly, leaving one very funky runt. I'm not too surprised as most of the seeds looked a little immature. I've kept the runt on to see what it'll do. 

Environment was on point, I even use a few known 'control' seeds when germinating from a new (to me) breeder, which all came up fine. 

Slightly disgruntled, I put down 10 Skunk Qabbage x Mimosa to allay my fears of possible heat damage in transit. 8 healthy sprouts came up so panic over. 

I'll send him an email for feedback purposes, but suffice to say I'd recommend avoiding the Blue Steel x Big Skunk.


----------



## Robar (Nov 21, 2020)

Drumminghead said:


> View attachment 4747606Some dope beard durban from recent run. Just finished curing and gotta day it is some nice smoke. No complaints what so ever. Great fast sativa.


Very Nice!
Just chopped mine on tuesday. I never did get any pics taken but this is what they looked like. I had one that had in my opinion excellent structure with minimum stretch and the largest buds of the 8 females I grew out. These look nice and I am looking forward to some of mine. I'm going to bust some out on new year's eve. Bring in the new year with something new and fresh that I've never had before.

Again super nice and give us a smoke report when you get there and I'll do the same.

*edit typo


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Nov 21, 2020)

Star dawg-NL1x skunk 1 freebie 
52 days into bloom 

Old school looking buds, smells are strong. Not bad for a freebie, see how it ends up


----------



## Anthei$ (Nov 21, 2020)

Damn. All these dbd reviews coming makes me wish I got it pure before he bumped it up to $1oo a pack.


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 21, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Seattle Greg AKA Greg McCallister, who is in his 70s, just gave Todd McCormick/Authentic Genetics...... his Original NL5 genetics,, and told Exactly what it was bred with.
> Greg got Hawaiian genetics from Hawaii ( this guy is also alive, and wants to collaborate with McCormick, and Greg verified the guy is the guy that holds the original Hawaiian genes ) and bred it to an old Afghan mother he had in the 70s, all of this started in the 70s.
> 
> The Hawaiian is???
> ...


These will be germ tested if we’re lucky


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 21, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> I understand what it means but I just don't like that April fools day is in the mix.
> In an industry where getting burned is more often than not the norm its just bad magumbo.
> I'm glad to hear that he's ahead of schedule shipping out the Sk1's though.
> Hopefully the NL5 will roll out just as smoothly.


Todd @ Authentic Genetics has delivered for me 3 times in the past year, always with great communication and no problems.

The seeds I've tested from him so far have worked great. I wouldn't worry about this particular pre-order. Todd is killing it these days.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 21, 2020)

AKBB has great communication through email also (him and his wife both).

Very quick turnaround with tracking after payment. I can't wait to get this order. I probably splurged too much but that's ok.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Nov 21, 2020)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Todd @ Authentic Genetics has delivered for me 3 times in the past year, always with great communication and no problems.
> 
> The seeds I've tested from him so far have worked great. I wouldn't worry about this particular pre-order. Todd is killing it these days.


Did Todd send you a tracking number? I'm waiting on my skunk 1 pre-order.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 21, 2020)

MickeyBlanco said:


> Did Todd send you a tracking number? I'm waiting on my skunk 1 pre-order.


Only when he actually ships. The only pre-order I've done is for the NL5. Everything else I've ordered from him has been in stock.

Edit: Oh, I forgot I managed to snag some of the original Skunk #1 seeds from Mel. Not the pre-order, but these were existing beans. Got all that just fine too.


----------



## SFnone (Nov 21, 2020)

dopebeard said:


> This is pretty interesting. I have been researching information on NL for years. Thanks for sharing this. Its pretty cool that the real deal NL5 could possibly be released at some point.


The seeds Todd has were given to him by Greg after Greg's sister died and his family found a bunch of seeds in her freezer. From what I understand they are from 1985. I think Greg also sent Todd seeds of "Hawaiian Lights", "Neutron Lights", and "Purest Indica" with the Northern Lights seeds.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Nov 21, 2020)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Only when he actually ships. The only pre-order I've done is for the NL5. Everything else I've ordered from him has been in stock.
> 
> Edit: Oh, I forgot I managed to snag some of the original Skunk #1 seeds from Mel. Not the pre-order, but these were existing beans. Got all that just fine too.


Thank you.


----------



## Romulanman (Nov 21, 2020)

MickeyBlanco said:


> Did Todd send you a tracking number? I'm waiting on my skunk 1 pre-order.


I just got mine with some GDP haze that I bought with the NL5 preorder


----------



## dopebeard (Nov 21, 2020)

SFnone said:


> The seeds Todd has were given to him by Greg after Greg's sister died and his family found a bunch of seeds in her freezer. From what I understand they are from 1985. I think Greg also sent Todd seeds of "Hawaiian Lights", "Neutron Lights", and "Purest Indica" with the Northern Lights seeds.


Pretty interesting, any info on these other strains? I love indicas, so the "purest indica" would be cool to get a hold of.


----------



## SFnone (Nov 21, 2020)

dopebeard said:


> Pretty interesting, any info on these other strains? I love indicas, so the "purest indica" would be cool to get a hold of.


yeah, I have no idea about any of them... they do sound good though... i'm more of a sativa guy, but anything labeled "purest" has my attention.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 21, 2020)

dopebeard said:


> So the original NL5 would be 50% sativa?



Irf its Swazi x Thai x Mex x Afghan, would it not be 75% Sativa???? 3 out of 4 parents are Sativa.


----------



## keepafeeno (Nov 21, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Irf its Swazi x Thai x Mex x Afghan, would it not be 75% Sativa???? 3 out of 4 parents are Sativa.


Originally Posted by NL Seattle Greg

Aloha,

The base plants for the entire Seattle Northern Lights strains 1 to 10 was a batch of seed sent from Afghanistan that ended up in Herbie's employers hands who just happened to be an old friend from High School so I was able to get four seeds. Then I started doing seed crops of the pure Indica and crossing it with other strains from Nepal, Mexico, and Columbia.

I had clones and seed and NL#5 was Hawaiian x Steve Murphy's Afghani Strain that is what I sent to Nevil. Steve Murphy owned The Indoor Sun Shoppe in Seattle. NL #5 was a F1 hybrid in 1982.

Northern lights # 1 was Nevils Afghani crossed with the Seattle Afghan strain form Steve Murphy.

I have been breeding since 1970 and he got NL from me. I sent seed to Ben and Kees at Sensi too for giving me the nutrient formula for Grodan and Seattle water.

The 11 strains were graded by height and flavor for indoor growing. The #1 was a short phenotype pure Indica from Afghanistan as was #2,3, & 4. #5 to #11 were the Hybrids with the narrow leaved strains we worked with.

The 11 packets of seed Nevil received were graded the #1 ,2, 3, were 100% indica, #5 the clone I traded Herbie Nelson for was 50% Afghani & 50% Hawaiian sativa. The others #6-#11 were crosses with Columbian, Thai, and Mexican Sativas. Nevil then sold out to Ben, became partners with Arjan, and then hooked up with the Mr. Nice Crew.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 22, 2020)

The guy that has the Hawaiian genetics,, wants to do a collaboration with McCormick. He told me the Hawaiian is Swazi x Thai x Mexican


----------



## RiparianGardens (Nov 22, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Irf its Swazi x Thai x Mex x Afghan, would it not be 75% Sativa???? 3 out of 4 parents are Sativa.


No it's still 50%, the 3 parents still only add up to half the cross, and the other half is Steve Murphy's Afghani. Any info on the Swazi x Thai x Mexican thing though? I've only heard of Greg saying it was "Hawaiian sativa" but that was all the info they had.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 22, 2020)

So if there’s no “Hawaiian” in “Hawaiian” why is it “Hawaiian”


----------



## dopebeard (Nov 22, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> The guy that has the Hawaiian genetics,, wants to do a collaboration with McCormick. He told me the Hawaiian is Swazi x Thai x Mexican


That original Hawaiian would be nice to get a hold of.


----------



## dopebeard (Nov 22, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> So if there’s no “Hawaiian” in “Hawaiian” why is it “Hawaiian”


There is no real land race Hawaiian to my understanding. All of the Hawaiian genetics came from other places in the world. These "Hawaiian" strains have been acclimating to Hawaii so long that they are considered by most to be Hawaiian now. If someone knows the actual genetics of a Hawaiian hybrid, I would think that hybrid could be no older than the 60s. My understanding is that if a strain has been their much longer it is considered a Hawaiian landrace but with everything in the weed world, its pretty subjective.


----------



## dopebeard (Nov 22, 2020)

So now the question is, how do we get the NL 2,3, and 4 lol. AKBB put the NL1 out.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 22, 2020)

dopebeard said:


> There is no real land race Hawaiian to my understanding. All of the Hawaiian genetics came from other places in the world. * These "Hawaiian" strains have been acclimating to Hawaii so long that they are considered by most to be Hawaiian now.* If someone knows the actual genetics of a Hawaiian hybrid, I would think that hybrid could be no older than the 60s. My understanding is that if a strain has been their much longer it is considered a Hawaiian landrace but with everything in the weed world, its pretty subjective.


Friendly amendment, my understanding, that is pretty much the definition of landrace. I think what you're meaning to say is there are no cannabis indigenous to Hawaii.


----------



## dopebeard (Nov 22, 2020)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Friendly amendment, my understanding, that is pretty much the definition of landrace. I think what you're meaning to say is there are no cannabis indigenous to Hawaii.


I guess it depends on who you talk to. Most people consider landrace genetics to be from a specific origin. Not a transplant from one region to another. This also seems to be loosely structured in concept. All cannabis came from one location initially is my understanding. With that being said I would think that the amount of time a strain is present in a region would indicate whether or not it is landrace.


----------



## dopebeard (Nov 22, 2020)

So a hybrid from the sixties in Hawaii wouldn't be a Hawaiian landrace in my opinion.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 22, 2020)

dopebeard said:


> I guess it depends on who you talk to. Most people consider landrace genetics to be from a specific origin. Not a transplant from one region to another. This also seems to be loosely structured in concept. All cannabis came from one location initially is my understanding. With that being said I would think that the amount of time a strain is present in a region would indicate whether or not it is landrace.





dopebeard said:


> So a hybrid from the sixties in Hawaii wouldn't be a Hawaiian landrace in my opinion.


I don't mean to speak for the cannabis community and how the term may or may not be used correctly there. But I will offer that there is a hundred plus year usage of the term and I don't believe it has anything to do with a plant or an animal being native. Native plants that are cultivated (also a must for to meet the definition in my understanding) could be landrace but so can things that have been cultivated in a specific area for long enough to have fully adapted genetically to the conditions in that area. I don't know how long that takes I think it could be longer or shorter depending on how quickly or slowly the genetics actually change.

To put your timeframe of say sixty years (since 1960) into a context lets ay that sixty generations of cultivation. Comparing that with breeder being able to making a cultivar stable at F4 or F5, sixty years of cultivation in a particular region would meet the definition of landrace but opinions may vary I suppose.

I fully agree that A LOT of information in the cannabis world is subject. The amount of bro science is also amazing.


----------



## RiparianGardens (Nov 22, 2020)

dopebeard said:


> So now the question is, how do we get the NL 2,3, and 4 lol. AKBB put the NL1 out.


There is work with the 2 out there but I don't think I've seen pure NL2 seeds. Bob Hemphill has said that's the strongest as far as high I believe.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 24, 2020)

Got my order in, I am so stoked...

Americanna BX
Beatrix Choice
CGPR/TK NL5 Haze
TK NL5 Haze F3 NL DOM
GST/Consumption
MTF BX3 F2
NL1
DTHF F4
Loang Probang/Black Domina
Vintage Blueberry
Matty Cakes
Dope Beard Durban/Consumption 
PHK BX
Americanna/Super Skunk
TK NL5 Haze (Big Fuck)/NL1
Hawaiian Cat Piss V3
AK 4 Way Pure indica BX F2

I went direct and when you order a lot, you get a few freebies, either selected from the lists or Dave will select for you. What a nice guy!

Michelle kept me updated with tracking and shipping was super fast. ~4 days cross country.

The only problem now is that I want more. Lots more!


----------



## Drumminghead (Nov 24, 2020)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Got my order in, I am so stoked...
> 
> Americanna BX
> Beatrix Choice
> ...


Good grief. All that would have me busy for years to come. Lol. So what you planning on running first


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 24, 2020)

Drumminghead said:


> Good grief. All that would have me busy for years to come. Lol. So what you planning on running first


TK NL5 Haze F3 NL DOM of course
then maybe Matty Cakes, and Americanna/Super Skunk.

I've got a cut of Shoreline OG I'm anxious to compare to the Super Skunk crosses eventually.

This stuff will have to get in line, unfortunately, I've already got a number of things in the works.


----------



## Drumminghead (Nov 24, 2020)

Has anyone grown out the great southern trendkill? Been eyeballing that one hoping it’ll be back in stock soon.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Nov 24, 2020)

My two Vintage Blueberry x Blueberry Muffins phenos... 


This one smells like sour blueberries


This one smells like blueberry muffins


----------



## dopebeard (Nov 24, 2020)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> My two Vintage Blueberry x Blueberry Muffins phenos...
> 
> View attachment 4751156
> This one smells like sour blueberries
> ...


Those look nice!


----------



## kroc (Nov 27, 2020)

Drumminghead said:


> Has anyone grown out the great southern trendkill? Been eyeballing that one hoping it’ll be back in stock soon.


Ive got a GST x consumption i just threw in flower, stem rub is unreal. menthol, fruity and pine, really excited to see it bud up


----------



## kroc (Nov 27, 2020)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Got my order in, I am so stoked...
> 
> Americanna BX
> Beatrix Choice
> ...


hell of a line up man, i dont think id take a single one off that list for something else


----------



## RiparianGardens (Nov 27, 2020)

Not sure if you guys follow Brandon Rust but he's hyping a drop of Tk x TkNL5Haze x Lime. But meanwhile he gave a lot of those beans to AKBB which he's offering on JBC as freebie. Pretty sick freebie, not that they're not all great.

Also AKBB current Dankortowne Black Friday sale is pretty amazing, buy 1 get 1 on NL crosses, and buy 2 get 1 for everything else.


----------



## Robar (Nov 28, 2020)

This is for all you AkBB heads out there that have interest in Northern Lights. I was asking about holiday specials and what not and dave told me the month of december would be buy 2 get one free. He also told me about a couple new releases coming soon. I am only going to share one because I want to leave the others for someone else to excitedly reveal. (Trust me there will be a cause for excitement) He told me 89NL will be coming soon. When I asked what exactly it was this was his reply:

"The 89 nl is a very old pure nl stock that was preserved in a dry cabin in the interior of Alaska for the entire time. I was gifted these rare seeds by a friend that received them unadulterated from the lady that grew them and saved them. 
She said it was the best she ever grew and saved the seeds, it has never been to Holland always in the pnw"

I'm thinking this is going to be a very exciting release. Pure unadulterated Norther Lights - my finger is hovering over the "PAY NOW" button!


----------



## RiparianGardens (Nov 28, 2020)

Robar said:


> This is for all you AkBB heads out there that have interest in Northern Lights. I was asking about holiday specials and what not and dave told me the month of december would be buy 2 get one free. He also told me about a couple new releases coming soon. I am only going to share one because I want to leave the others for someone else to excitedly reveal. (Trust me there will be a cause for excitement) He told me 89NL will be coming soon. When I asked what exactly it was this was his reply:
> 
> "The 89 nl is a very old pure nl stock that was preserved in a dry cabin in the interior of Alaska for the entire time. I was gifted these rare seeds by a friend that received them unadulterated from the lady that grew them and saved them.
> She said it was the best she ever grew and saved the seeds, it has never been to Holland always in the pnw"
> ...


So I listened to Seattle Greg and it's a bit confusing. I understand what the #1, #2, #5 are etc. As far as "pure" "unadulterated" and pre-neville NL - It seems like he said they got a clone which was Steve Murphy's afghani x Hawaiian sativa and then trying to put it in seed form, made lots of crosses to other stuff and eventually the seeds were coming out pretty consistent. And then some of those seeds were sent to Neville. But what exactly the lineage of these "pure" pre-neville seeds are seems like it's Afghani x Hawaiian x Mexican? x ? ? 

I could just be misunderstanding a piece of the story though if someone has a different take I'm curious. I listened to Matt Riot's podcast with Seattle greg a couple times so thats where this is coming from.


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 28, 2020)

every time i hear one of these "I was gifted 40 year old rare seeds" stories from AKBB i grow more skeptical

hes said this atleast 30 different times now


----------



## Robar (Nov 28, 2020)

RiparianGardens said:


> So I listened to Seattle Greg and it's a bit confusing. I understand what the #1, #2, #5 are etc. As far as "pure" "unadulterated" and pre-neville NL - It seems like he said they got a clone which was Steve Murphy's afghani x Hawaiian sativa and then trying to put it in seed form, made lots of crosses to other stuff and eventually the seeds were coming out pretty consistent. And then some of those seeds were sent to Neville. But what exactly the lineage of these "pure" pre-neville seeds are seems like it's Afghani x Hawaiian x Mexican? x ? ?
> 
> I could just be misunderstanding a piece of the story though if someone has a different take I'm curious. I listened to Matt Riot's podcast with Seattle greg a couple times so thats where this is coming from.


Honestly I'm not sure. It was always my understanding that the original Northern Lights was a pure Afghani and that all the Nl1, Nl2, Nl5 etc were all crosses/hybrids. The stories that surround Northern lights conflict a bit and leave one to try to weave together the most likely story based on the bits you pick up here and there. I could have sworn I read somewhere thatit was Nevil who bread a pure afghani to pure norther lights to get NL1. It also seems like I read somewhere that NL1 was pure Afghani (Afghani (NL) x Nevil's pure afghani (Non-NL)male.

Of course like damned near everything else on the internet what I read somewhere could be: Mostly, partially, slightly or not at all true! 

Popping the beans is what will tell the story. I plan on getting some of the 89NL and will push them up the line but I am working on a couple projects right now that I want to continue. So little time and space (and legal limit...) So many project ideas and seeds to pop I'll be dead before I could grow out everything I have. The one that picks up my torch is going to have a nice library to work with!


----------



## RichRoots (Nov 28, 2020)

It’s strange that he said that this will be the first time the 89’ NL will be available. I already have the 89’ NL in veg about to go in flower from a few months ago.


----------



## RiparianGardens (Nov 28, 2020)

Robar said:


> Honestly I'm not sure. It was always my understanding that the original Northern Lights was a pure Afghani and that all the Nl1, Nl2, Nl5 etc were all crosses/hybrids. The stories that surround Northern lights conflict a bit and leave one to try to weave together the most likely story based on the bits you pick up here and there. I could have sworn I read somewhere thatit was Nevil who bread a pure afghani to pure norther lights to get NL1. It also seems like I read somewhere that NL1 was pure Afghani (Afghani (NL) x Nevil's pure afghani (Non-NL)male.
> 
> Of course like damned near everything else on the internet what I read somewhere could be: Mostly, partially, slightly or not at all true!
> 
> Popping the beans is what will tell the story. I plan on getting some of the 89NL and will push them up the line but I am working on a couple projects right now that I want to continue. So little time and space (and legal limit...) So many project ideas and seeds to pop I'll be dead before I could grow out everything I have. The one that picks up my torch is going to have a nice library to work with!


In the podcast I believe he said NL 1 was Steve Murphy's Afghani x Nevil's afghani. NL2 was Afghani x "the Indian's" afghani. NL5 is where the Hawaiian Sativa came in. But prior to the numbers, when it was just "northern lights" it sounded like he was saying that was a lot of different stuff mixed together.


----------



## Robar (Nov 28, 2020)

RichRoots said:


> It’s strange that he said that this will be the first time the 89’ NL will be available. I already have the 89’ NL in veg about to go in flower from a few months ago.


Maybe I got that part messed up. LOL maybe it was the other strains that weren't on the list yet LOL leave it to me to foul things up!


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 28, 2020)

Originally Posted by NL Seattle Greg

Aloha,

The base plants for the entire Seattle Northern Lights strains 1 to 10 was a batch of seed sent from Afghanistan that ended up in Herbie's employers hands who just happened to be an old friend from High School so I was able to get four seeds. Then I started doing seed crops of the pure Indica and crossing it with other strains from Nepal, Mexico, and Columbia.

I had clones and seed and NL#5 was Hawaiian x Steve Murphy's Afghani Strain that is what I sent to Nevil. Steve Murphy owned The Indoor Sun Shoppe in Seattle. NL #5 was a F1 hybrid in 1982.

Northern lights # 1 was Nevils Afghani crossed with the Seattle Afghan strain form Steve Murphy.

I have been breeding since 1970 and he got NL from me. I sent seed to Ben and Kees at Sensi too for giving me the nutrient formula for Grodan and Seattle water.

The 11 strains were graded by height and flavor for indoor growing. The #1 was a short phenotype pure Indica from Afghanistan as was #2,3, & 4. #5 to #11 were the Hybrids with the narrow leaved strains we worked with.

The 11 packets of seed Nevil received were graded the #1 ,2, 3, were 100% indica, #5 the clone I traded Herbie Nelson for was 50% Afghani & 50% Hawaiian sativa. The others #6-#11 were crosses with Columbian, Thai, and Mexican Sativas. Nevil then sold out to Ben, became partners with Arjan, and then hooked up with the Mr. Nice Crew.


----------



## Robar (Nov 28, 2020)

RiparianGardens said:


> In the podcast I believe he said NL 1 was Steve Murphy's Afghani x Nevil's afghani. NL2 was Afghani x "the Indian's" afghani. NL5 is where the Hawaiian Sativa came in. But prior to the numbers, when it was just "northern lights" it sounded like he was saying that was a lot of different stuff mixed together.


I'll have to go and listen again. I've always been interested in knowing the history of NL Thanks!


----------



## Robar (Nov 28, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Originally Posted by NL Seattle Greg
> 
> Aloha,
> 
> ...


Thank You very much for the info. Just because I'm curios do you know which afghani Nevil used? It seems like a lot of things were bred to the afghani #1 but I don't know if that fits the time frame or not. Like i say just curious about all things NL


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 28, 2020)

Looking over the master list now. Anybody in the midwest or northern climate that ran something outdoors with success? Looking for something that is mold resistant that could pasd for indoor.


----------



## RichRoots (Nov 28, 2020)

Robar said:


> Maybe I got that part messed up. LOL maybe it was the other strains that weren't on the list yet LOL leave it to me to foul things up!


I thought I saw that post on ig & I even commented that I already have them now the post is gone...


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 28, 2020)

RichRoots said:


> It’s strange that he said that this will be the first time the 89’ NL will be available. I already have the 89’ NL in veg about to go in flower from a few months ago.


I believe AKBB has released an 89NL/NL5 cross before, but never a pure 89NL, to my knowledge.


----------



## RichRoots (Nov 28, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> I believe AKBB has released an 89NL/NL5 cross before, but never a pure 89NL, to my knowledge.


That is true, I just checked my emails & it is nl5 x 89 NL


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 28, 2020)

All these old Nl genetics coming back is pretty cool.
Im kind of Meh about it, but I'd like to explore them as well.
I never had any super bad ass Northern Lights back in the day.
In the early 90's in Seattle it was the UW strain - green not the purple and G13 that was going around as the best weed in the universe.
Maybe the local Northern Lights were wiped out in raids?
When I started out in 1992
Most Nl that was going around was the seeds from Holland. 
I had a very nice Nl from Sensi Seeds that I found out of a 10 pack brought back from Amsterdam.
It didn't even compare to the 
Silver Haze (Silver Pearl x Haze) which was hands down the strongest weed I ever had, but took 4 weeks longer to flower and yielded very low.


----------



## CloudHidden (Nov 28, 2020)

RiparianGardens said:


> In the podcast I believe he said NL 1 was Steve Murphy's Afghani x Nevil's afghani. NL2 was Afghani x "the Indian's" afghani. NL5 is where the Hawaiian Sativa came in. But prior to the numbers, when it was just "northern lights" it sounded like he was saying that was a lot of different stuff mixed together.


That's pretty much what I got from it as well, with "the Indian's" Afghani being an Afghani hybrid - Afghani x Hawaiian. I think "the Indian's" hybrid is where the confusion comes in about it being Hawaiian or a Thai or a Thai from Hawaii or some such thing.

I'm not a 100 on this either, but looking at the old catalogs it looks like Neville's Afghani is a Mazar-i-Sharif, which is different than Afghani #1.


----------



## Robar (Nov 28, 2020)

RichRoots said:


> I thought I saw that post on ig & I even commented that I already have them now the post is gone...


I've only posted here. Unless you meant someone else already posted it somewhere else at an earlier time.


----------



## Robar (Nov 28, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> That's pretty much what I got from it as well, with "the Indian's" Afghani being an Afghani hybrid - Afghani x Hawaiian. I think "the Indian's" hybrid is where the confusion comes in about it being Hawaiian or a Thai or a Thai from Hawaii or some such thing.
> 
> I'm not a 100 on this either, but looking at the old catalogs it looks like Neville's Afghani is a Mazar-i-Sharif, which is different than Afghani #1.


Thank you much! Interesting to know.


----------



## RiparianGardens (Nov 28, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> I'm not a 100 on this either, but looking at the old catalogs it looks like Neville's Afghani is a Mazar-i-Sharif, which is different than Afghani #1.


Greg is asked in the riot pod what Neville's Afghani was and he says he believes it was the one he got from Mazaz-i-Sharif. He doesn't sound 100% but it seems like you're right.


----------



## RiparianGardens (Nov 28, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> Looking over the master list now. Anybody in the midwest or northern climate that ran something outdoors with success? Looking for something that is mold resistant that could pasd for indoor.


Fast Vintage Blueberry in Northern New England. Gonna try AK4way this year though, he said that one is bulletproof. Freezeland IBL too but I'm just guessing thats gonna be the least passing for indoor of the 3?


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 28, 2020)

RiparianGardens said:


> Fast Vintage Blueberry in Northern New England. Gonna try AK4way this year though, he said that one is bulletproof. Freezeland IBL too but I'm just guessing thats gonna be the least passing for indoor of the 3?



Sounds like a contender.. It'll be on my order, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SYZ (Nov 29, 2020)

Greetings 
Not much to look at right now, but in the front two rows there are:

8 Skunk Qabbage/Mimosa (8/10 germ)
2 Blue Steel/Big Skunk on the right hand side just getting past their freaky, runty beginnings (2/18 germ)



Was tempted to pop some more as I need 8 fit ladies for flowering in the big tent, but the cuts behind are all female and will be used to make up numbers if needed.


----------



## The Mantis (Nov 29, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> All these old Nl genetics coming back is pretty cool.
> Im kind of Meh about it, but I'd like to explore them as well.
> I never had any super bad ass Northern Lights back in the day.
> In the early 90's in Seattle it was the UW strain - green not the purple and G13 that was going around as the best weed in the universe.
> ...


Glad you thought the same about the silver haze. Best weed I had in Amsterdam circa 2001 and top 5 of all time for me. Still chasing the SH now


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 29, 2020)

The Mantis said:


> Glad you thought the same about the silver haze. Best weed I had in Amsterdam circa 2001 and top 5 of all time for me. Still chasing the SH now


I have a whole group of friends that felt the same way after trying her.
2 hits were almost too intense.
This was back when good weed probably averaged in the upper teens percentage of THC, but Silver Haze was epic!
Have you or anyone else reading this taken the time to grow Sensi Seeds current offering of Silver Haze?
I'm still on the fence about trying Nature Farmers seeds, because his phenotype doesn't match the more haze leaning version that I grew.


----------



## Kndreyn (Dec 1, 2020)

Zipz55 said:


> every time i hear one of these "I was gifted 40 year old rare seeds" stories from AKBB i grow more skeptical
> 
> hes said this atleast 30 different times now


I've been skeptical for awhile now and have saved a lot of posts here and on instagram that contradict each other. I'm sure he's got some good stuff, but it's hard to not look at some of this without some skepticism. And with all the gungho userps singing the praises then up and disappear, i'm suspecting the Clintons might be involved somehow haha... i started some more TLNL5HAZE and we'll see how it goes. But everything from AKBB except Black Velvet i've ran so far has hermied on me, while all other breeder's gear is outstanding. I did give some Hawaiian catpiss v3 to a friend to run and he had no issues that i know of.


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 1, 2020)

Ive got his PHK bx and NL1/Big Skunk a few weeks into flower right now. When did you notice your plants starting to herm? What kind of lights/medium do you use, or were these grown outdoors?


----------



## Kndreyn (Dec 1, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> Ive got his PHK bx and NL1/Big Skunk a few weeks into flower right now. When did you notice your plants starting to herm? What kind of lights/medium do you use, or were these grown outdoors?


My first run was under 1000 watt hps in hempy buckets of perlite. I had three tkln5haxe. One started popping bananas about 3 weeks in to flowering. The other two came later. Had the same experience running clones of them under 315 cmh.


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 1, 2020)

Thanks for the info!! Fixing to do a little gardening, ill give them a good once over while I'm in there


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 1, 2020)

Did I see earlier in this thread where you had planted some Darians Gap? If that was you, did you end up growing them out? I just popped 4 beans of DG


----------



## Kndreyn (Dec 1, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> Did I see earlier in this thread where you had planted some Darians Gap? If that was you, did you end up growing them out? I just popped 4 beans of DG


I did start some of those, and ended up chopping everything. Wife and I had an episode about me growing so I whacked everything. That situation has been fixed, so I'm back in action.


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 1, 2020)

Bummer, sorry to hear. Glad the wheels are rolling again


----------



## Kndreyn (Dec 1, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> Bummer, sorry to hear. Glad the wheels are rolling again


It actually worked out pretty well for me. When I started back up I started some stuff I'd been wanting to try and I found some real gems.


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 1, 2020)

Nice! Glad it worked out


----------



## CloudHidden (Dec 2, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> I believe AKBB has released an 89NL/NL5 cross before, but never a pure 89NL, to my knowledge.


He's got straight 89NL on his current list, or it was as of a week ago. FWIW, he said this about it - "Nl1 was from seedbank of Holland, the 89nl is from pnw and came to Alaska never been to Holland"


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 2, 2020)

4 Darians Gap popped up today 


NL1/Big Skunk 3.5 weeks in


PHK bx 3.5 weeks in


----------



## Robar (Dec 5, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I've been skeptical for awhile now and have saved a lot of posts here and on instagram that contradict each other. I'm sure he's got some good stuff, but it's hard to not look at some of this without some skepticism. And with all the gungho userps singing the praises then up and disappear, i'm suspecting the Clintons might be involved somehow haha... i started some more TLNL5HAZE and we'll see how it goes. But everything from AKBB except Black Velvet i've ran so far has hermied on me, while all other breeder's gear is outstanding. I did give some Hawaiian catpiss v3 to a friend to run and he had no issues that i know of.


My 8 Dopebeards are in the Jar now. I had 7 herm, one REAL bad. I've kept 3 two that were very nice other than a few nanners. I was going to dump the one that didn't herm because she stretched more than the rest and couldn't hold up her buds. However being the best producer over all and no nanners made me keep her at least for now. I'll admit to giving her a sampling already and will say that with just a 3 weeks dry time she is off to an impressive start. Buds are tight,hard, sticky and GREEZY! 

I took the clones when they were already in flower. The female that looked the most like the sssc Durban dad would not come out of flower. She's been rooted for about 7 or 8 weeks now and still in what I'd call semi flower- not quite veg and very hairy. -Got The AXE

I had 3 males two got the axe because they showed sex a week or more before the first female. The third male got the axe for auto flowering and pollinating my gooey 13 females. Fucker!

I'm not real happy with the sexual stability of these at all. To be fair though, my no till beds where I grew out the females got pretty dry without me realizing it. These definitely don't do well in dryer soil and I suspect the sssc Durban may not be the most sexually stable. Just my guess but that seems to be the direction these problems are pointing.


----------



## mindriot (Dec 5, 2020)

Robar said:


> My 8 Dopebeards are in the Jar now. I had 7 herm, one REAL bad. I've kept 3 two that were very nice other than a few nanners. I was going to dump the one that didn't herm because she stretched more than the rest and couldn't hold up her buds. However being the best producer over all and no nanners made me keep her at least for now. I'll admit to giving her a sampling already and will say that with just a 3 weeks dry time she is off to an impressive start. Buds are tight,hard, sticky and GREEZY!
> 
> I took the clones when they were already in flower. The female that looked the most like the sssc Durban dad would not come out of flower. She's been rooted for about 7 or 8 weeks now and still in what I'd call semi flower- not quite veg and very hairy. -Got The AXE
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the info, I have 5 Dope Beards going now, just seedlings but I'll keep my eye out.


----------



## Robar (Dec 5, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Thanks for the info, I have 5 Dope Beards going now, just seedlings but I'll keep my eye out.


I didn't notice the nanners until I trimmed them. I noticed that the buds had been pollinated for sure but the nanners were at the very base of the buds and Invisible until trimming when I found them.


----------



## Kndreyn (Dec 5, 2020)

Robar said:


> I didn't notice the nanners until I trimmed them. I noticed that the buds had been pollinated for sure but the nanners were at the very base of the buds and Invisible until trimming when I found them.


I've been really thinking hard about what is going on with all the herms. I've never had these problems before. I started growing indoors around 1999 and grew for about 15 years using MH and HPS lights. Then I shut down for a few years just to take a break from it. When I started back up I bought CMH lights for the flower room and LED for the veg room. And I've been seeing lots of herms since starting back up. And something else I've noticed is a lot of the clones I'm taking are thin stems and single bladed leaves, kinda like the ones that start when you reveg a plant. Almost like they're wanting to auto flower. What kind of lights are you running Robar? I'm thinking of dragging the old ballasts back out and do a run with those to see if that solves my problem. Not everything I run herms, just the AKBB stuff, and a Dank Genetics Dank Commander. Very frustrating though.


----------



## Robar (Dec 5, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I've been really thinking hard about what is going on with all the herms. I've never had these problems before. I started growing indoors around 1999 and grew for about 15 years using MH and HPS lights. Then I shut down for a few years just to take a break from it. When I started back up I bought CMH lights for the flower room and LED for the veg room. And I've been seeing lots of herms since starting back up. And something else I've noticed is a lot of the clones I'm taking are thin stems and single bladed leaves, kinda like the ones that start when you reveg a plant. Almost like they're wanting to auto flower. What kind of lights are you running Robar? I'm thinking of dragging the old ballasts back out and do a run with those to see if that solves my problem. Not everything I run herms, just the AKBB stuff, and a Dank Genetics Dank Commander. Very frustrating though.


I'm running Old magnetic ballasts with Hortilux Super HPS. I don't have herm problems with everything. My black poison skunk cut never herms. EVER!, I ran some shoreline Sour D bx2, and some Chem bx and others that had zero issues. The Purple Dahlia from Duke and this Dope Beard however...

I'm actually trying to save up right now to convert over to CMH's All the other old Guys around here that run em swear by em.

*** As an added thought. Something that also comes to mind is I run a lot hotter soil mix that I used too. Maybe I need to dial back a bit in that direction


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 5, 2020)

I have noticed some stress among plants that shift between led and other sources. There’s a pretty marked metabolic shift.
Combining light sources seems to relieve the stress and reduces metabolic changes.


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 5, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I have noticed some stress among plants that shift between led and other sources. There’s a pretty marked metabolic shift.
> Combining light sources seems to relieve the stress and reduces metabolic changes.


Such as LED and CFL or CMH?


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 5, 2020)

I use a mixture of HPS De and CMH
I've grown to completion 3 packs of Akbeanbrains strains.
TK/NL5HAZE, and tester packs of So/Rom and PHK Bx.
I'm not sure if everything is tested.
I suspect the So/Rom and PHK Bx were actually feminized, because I did not find a male in either pack.
The only herm I found was in the So/Rom.
1 female had a bad case of nanners, but I think they were sterile.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Dec 5, 2020)

Romulan is one of those strains that is well known for having some hermaphroditic tendencies. That goes back many years, not sure when it started though. I've seen that referenced more than twice.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 5, 2020)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Romulan is one of those strains that is well known for having some hermaphroditic tendencies. That goes back many years, not sure when it started though. I've seen that referenced more than twice.


Everything I've grown with Romulan in it has had a herm or 2.


----------



## Kndreyn (Dec 5, 2020)

Robar said:


> I'm running Old magnetic ballasts with Hortilux Super HPS. I don't have herm problems with everything. My black poison skunk cut never herms. EVER!, I ran some shoreline Sour D bx2, and some Chem bx and others that had zero issues. The Purple Dahlia from Duke and this Dope Beard however...
> 
> I'm actually trying to save up right now to convert over to CMH's All the other old Guys around here that run em swear by em.
> 
> *** As an added thought. Something that also comes to mind is I run a lot hotter soil mix that I used too. Maybe I need to dial back a bit in that direction


Yeah I ran some Lucky Dog Guerilla Fume', Katsu Black Lime Bubba, Crickets and Cicadas Black Muddy River, Cannarado Birthday Pie and 707 OG and no herm problems with any of those. The only ones I've had herm on me is the AKBB TKLNL5Haze, Golden Showers and Black Velvet has a few male flowers that I only found while trimming. The TKNL5Haze and Golden Showers were loaded with bananas and immature seeds.


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 5, 2020)

@Bakersfield You remember much about the PHK bx? I'm 28 days into flower today. I noticed you had some giant colas on your tester. Mine started out with these miniature little buds, but they have been steadily putting on weight. The NL1/Big Skunk came out of the gate hot and has been putting on weight since day 1.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Dec 5, 2020)

Speaking from personal experience the number one cause of intersex has been high temps. Most people would see the amount of light that leaks into my grow and have a conniption but I see very little intersex issues. Only time I’ve found seeds in an all female run is when I let the temps spike up into the 95-100 degree zone for a couple days before installing an AC. 

Just about to chop the NL-1/stardawg x skunk freebie from AKBB, 67 days in. Thing smells rank; skunk, burned rubber and overall nastiness. Big hard flowers and super easy to grow. No sign of intersex but will be on look out during trim.


----------



## mindriot (Dec 5, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Speaking from personal experience the number one cause of intersex has been high temps. Most people would see the amount of light that leaks into my grow and have a conniption but I see very little intersex issues. Only time I’ve found seeds in an all female run is when I let the temps spike up into the 95-100 degree zone for a couple days before installing an AC.
> 
> Just about to chop the NL-1/stardawg x skunk freebie from AKBB, 67 days in. Thing smells rank; skunk, burned rubber and overall nastiness. Big hard flowers and super easy to grow. No sign of intersex but will be on look out during trim.


 I ran the stardawg/nl1-ss as well, no intersex issues with mine. Had one skunk and one stardawg leaner, both were great.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Dec 5, 2020)

mindriot said:


> I ran the stardawg/nl1-ss as well, no intersex issues with mine. Had one skunk and one stardawg leaner, both were great.


Good to hear, I believe I have more of skunk leaner with this plant but I haven’t grown many stardawg crosses before so not sure.


----------



## Robar (Dec 5, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> Yeah I ran some Lucky Dog Guerilla Fume', Katsu Black Lime Bubba, Crickets and Cicadas Black Muddy River, Cannarado Birthday Pie and 707 OG and no herm problems with any of those. The only ones I've had herm on me is the AKBB TKLNL5Haze, Golden Showers and Black Velvet has a few male flowers that I only found while trimming. The TKNL5Haze and Golden Showers were loaded with bananas and immature seeds.


Thanks for the heads up on the tknl5haze. I've had enough of herms and seeds for a while. I'll be kiciking some BPS along with a diesel and a chem bx into flower in a couple weeks. Following that I have Gooey Mom x Gooey Mom/Duke's C99. Bought one pack a while back and wish I would have bought more. Anyway I'll not be getting to anymore AKBB for a bit.

How did you like the guerrila fume? I have a pack of that in the fridge. Also what about the 707 OG? I've heard good things about them but have never grown any of the gear but I do have a pack of 707 cat piss I been meaning to get to.


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Dec 5, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> Yeah I ran some Lucky Dog Guerilla Fume', Katsu Black Lime Bubba, Crickets and Cicadas Black Muddy River, Cannarado Birthday Pie and 707 OG and no herm problems with any of those. The only ones I've had herm on me is the AKBB TKLNL5Haze, Golden Showers and Black Velvet has a few male flowers that I only found while trimming. The TKNL5Haze and Golden Showers were loaded with bananas and immature seeds.


how was the BlacK Lime Bubba? I've run pre98 and 2 Black lime I planted didn't germinate. I was really bummed because now I only have one seed left. Thank you.


----------



## Kndreyn (Dec 5, 2020)

Robar said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the tknl5haze. I've had enough of herms and seeds for a while. I'll be kiciking some BPS along with a diesel and a chem bx into flower in a couple weeks. Following that I have Gooey Mom x Gooey Mom/Duke's C99. Bought one pack a while back and wish I would have bought more. Anyway I'll not be getting to anymore AKBB for a bit.
> 
> How did you like the guerrila fume? I have a pack of that in the fridge. Also what about the 707 OG? I've heard good things about them but have never grown any of the gear but I do have a pack of 707 cat piss I been meaning to get to.


The Guerilla Fume' is some of the best I've grown in a long time. That taste is just so good. I keep going back hitting it just for the taste, even though I'm baked... my son does the same thing. The 707 OG is really good too. Not quite as strong at the Guerilla Fume' but very good. I had no luck at all with the 707 Catpiss. I have a friend who ran it too and had the same luck I had. Very slow growth. Between the two of us, we grew three packs of it and didn't get much for our effort. So that was $600 down the drain.


----------



## Kndreyn (Dec 5, 2020)

ChrispyCritter said:


> how was the BlacK Lime Bubba? I've run pre98 and 2 Black lime I planted didn't germinate. I was really bummed because now I only have one seed left. Thank you.


I've just started smoking the Black Lime Bubba. I chopped it a couple of weeks ago and just jarred it up. I sampled it a couple of times and it's good. I just don't know how good yet.


----------



## Kndreyn (Dec 5, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Speaking from personal experience the number one cause of intersex has been high temps. Most people would see the amount of light that leaks into my grow and have a conniption but I see very little intersex issues. Only time I’ve found seeds in an all female run is when I let the temps spike up into the 95-100 degree zone for a couple days before installing an AC.
> 
> Just about to chop the NL-1/stardawg x skunk freebie from AKBB, 67 days in. Thing smells rank; skunk, burned rubber and overall nastiness. Big hard flowers and super easy to grow. No sign of intersex but will be on look out during trim.


I keep my temps in the upper 70s and lower 80s all the time. One thing someone mentioned to me was maybe overfeeding, so I started some more TKNL5Haze and will be cutting back on the nutes to see if that helps. It's pretty frustrating when I see others on here having no problems with it and I can't figure out why I'm having so much trouble with it. I have no light leaks, and keep my environment as pleasant as I can. The only other plants I've ever had problems with intersex was some of the Mr. Nice stuff back in the early 2000s when he just go out of jail. His Shit was great, but most everything else of his I'd ran didn't work out so well. I thought maybe it was just the Haze in a lot of his strains, but I grew some other Haze that turned out really nice. I can't remember the breeder but I ran some Fumar Con Dios that was outstanding. Wish I still had some of that.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Dec 5, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I keep my temps in the upper 70s and lower 80s all the time. One thing someone mentioned to me was maybe overfeeding, so I started some more TKNL5Haze and will be cutting back on the nutes to see if that helps. It's pretty frustrating when I see others on here having no problems with it and I can't figure out why I'm having so much trouble with it.


Which one are you running? F2, F3?


----------



## Kndreyn (Dec 5, 2020)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Which one are you running? F2, F3?


I believe it's the f2. I bought them back in January I think. It was just listed as TKNL5Haze on the pack.


----------



## Robar (Dec 5, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> The Guerilla Fume' is some of the best I've grown in a long time. That taste is just so good. I keep going back hitting it just for the taste, even though I'm baked... my son does the same thing. The 707 OG is really good too. Not quite as strong at the Guerilla Fume' but very good. I had no luck at all with the 707 Catpiss. I have a friend who ran it too and had the same luck I had. Very slow growth. Between the two of us, we grew three packs of it and didn't get much for our effort. So that was $600 down the drain.


Sorry to hear your luck on the catpiss but thanks for the info. I really appreciate the word on the guerilla fume. I should push that up the line. I have a bumbling buddy who managed to get a couple twin peaks to finish in nice shape. Of course I haven't gotten to sample any of that scarce fucker's weed! I can't speak to it personally as I haven't seen him since he harvested but the pics he sent me looked nice.


----------



## Kndreyn (Dec 5, 2020)

Robar said:


> Sorry to hear your luck on the catpiss but thanks for the info. I really appreciate the word on the guerilla fume. I should push that up the line. I have a bumbling buddy who managed to get a couple twin peaks to finish in nice shape. Of course I haven't gotten to sample any of that scarce fucker's weed! I can't speak to it personally as I haven't seen him since he harvested but the pics he sent me looked nice.


You'll likely find him sitting in a corner drooling with a blank look on his face hahaha.... The Guerilla Fume' is really strong. I'm going to try to get a few more Lucky Dog crosses in my collection soon.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 5, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> @Bakersfield You remember much about the PHK bx? I'm 28 days into flower today. I noticed you had some giant colas on your tester. Mine started out with these miniature little buds, but they have been steadily putting on weight. The NL1/Big Skunk came out of the gate hot and has been putting on weight since day 1.


I had the pack grown in the periphery of the garden.
They stretched more than I expected with very little branching.
2 main colas were nice, with some unusual stink and fruit. The others were nothing to write home about.
They did seem to start to stack a bit later than most strains, but did finish up in 9 weeks.


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 5, 2020)

Thanks for taking the time to give me some info @Bakersfield I appreciate it


----------



## caneno (Dec 6, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I had the pack grown in the periphery of the garden.
> They stretched more than I expected with very little branching.
> 2 main colas were nice, with some unusual stink and fruit. The others were nothing to write home about.
> They did seem to start to stack a bit later than most strains, but did finish up in 9 weeks.


@HGC always looking forward to your pics of those donkey D girls, here and on the Gram


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 6, 2020)

caneno said:


> @HGC always looking forward to your pics of those donkey D girls, here and on the Gram


Wassup Blaze? 
Good to see you.


----------



## caneno (Dec 6, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Wassup Blaze?
> Good to see you.


Yes sir its me lol


----------



## RiparianGardens (Dec 6, 2020)

Did anyone get Big Bud x Blueberry freebies from AKBB around last winter/spring? I popped the 5 I had gotten, seeking more for a project. AKBB said he prob has more but doesn't know where they are.


----------



## Growdaddie69 (Dec 6, 2020)

Last one in the garden still no sign of stopping lost track of what week I’m on ! Just gonna let it ride


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 6, 2020)

Wow those look chunky!


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 6, 2020)

Growdaddie69 said:


> Last one in the garden still no sign of stopping lost track of what week I’m on ! Just gonna let it ride


Very nice!
What's the strain? 
Looks Haze like, but burnt up like the Chems do.


----------



## Growdaddie69 (Dec 7, 2020)

This is gmo x blueberry it’s got some crazy looking bud formations .. I’m still new to a lot of this and it’s pretty cool to see all the different growth patterns of nugs


----------



## Funkentelechy (Dec 8, 2020)

Has anyone here grown out Skunk Qabbage? I'm curious about that one.


----------



## SYZ (Dec 8, 2020)

@mindriot - IIRC, didn't you have a rather frosty Skunk Qabbage/Mimosa? How was the smoke?

I have 8 of the same, just starting to put out some pre-flowers now.


----------



## mindriot (Dec 8, 2020)

SYZ said:


> @mindriot - IIRC, didn't you have a rather frosty Skunk Qabbage/Mimosa? How was the smoke?
> 
> I have 8 of the same, just starting to put out some pre-flowers now.


 Yea I just had 1 female of the 3 I ran. Real frosty, smoke was sweet/berry.. 






AK Bean Brains


I checked the packs. 15, 15, 13 (freebie) seeds



rollitup.org


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Dec 8, 2020)

Funkentelechy said:


> Has anyone here grown out Skunk Qabbage? I'm curious about that one.


I'm also curious! I got a pack of Skunk Qabbage x TKNL5 Haze that I'll be growing outdoors next summer along with Romulan BX4


----------



## Growdaddie69 (Dec 8, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Very nice!
> What's the strain?
> Looks Haze like, but burnt up like the Chems do.


I was thinking on it and that makes sense that you say it’s burnt up like the chems because I believe GMO is chemdawg X gsc


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 9, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Americanna
> View attachment 4744410View attachment 4744411View attachment 4744412View attachment 4744414



How is the BUZZ from the Americanna??

I gave a pack to a buddy, today, and a pack of Consumption F2.

I was wondering about the Stretch after inducing flowering? Really want a nicely branched, big, fast growing plant that will stretch alot in flowering like the Consumption F2. Since youve grown the Americanna BX, Id love your input. Thanks in advance!!!!!


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 9, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> How is the BUZZ from the Americanna??
> 
> I gave a pack to a buddy, today, and a pack of Consumption F2.
> 
> I was wondering about the Stretch after inducing flowering? Really want a nicely branched, big, fast growing plant that will stretch alot in flowering like the Consumption F2. Since youve grown the Americanna BX, Id love your input. Thanks in advance!!!!!


I haven't grown the Americanna BX, but the Americanna clone that I've grown does not stretch much.
It has a funky smell and taste to it, like a lot of AK Beanbrains gear. Could be the rare or old school genetics that I'm not accustomed to. No gas just crazy rotten fruit, dumpster funk and something like campho phenique.
The high is good with respectable potency.
Well balanced good for any time of the day.
It's medium size colas of medium density are prone to bud rot.
AK Beanbrains is very fond of this cut.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 9, 2020)

I asked and he said the BX will stretch about 2x over 4 weeks.

The BX should be interesting.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 9, 2020)

That's about what she did with me.
Most strains I grow stretch like crazy.
Im going to be trimming up the last batch I did of Americanna and I'll try and get a bud shot up tonight.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 9, 2020)

Is the high long lasting?? Potent?? I remember the strains of the late 60s-90s like it was yesterday.

Best stuff I ever saw for indoor, and top 3 of all time was a late 80s, early 90s NL5/Haze x PNW Hashplant x Sk1. Done in 6.5 weeks. 1st week of November outside. Stuff was crazy potent, and would blast your lungs out with every hit, tasted like floral honeysuckle hash, and reeked of sweet skunk, cat piss, and flowers. Truly epic shit. FBI got all of my genes in 97 when a partner ratted me out for 1000 clones and was away for almost a decade, and then supervised release. Stuff Ive been running through since 2009 I can say isnt as good as it used to be. No Way. And I was clean for 12 years. Ive also got an original, not s1 ect Chem91skva clone, and its not as potent as the NL5/Hz, or the AK47, though its really good stuff. Ive had people think I put PCP in the NL5/Hz before. It would also make you lose your vision if you tried to hold a hit. It would blow your lungs out, and blank your vision for several seconds. I smoked it 5 years, and every hit would blow your lungs out. I never got tired of that weed. It was the best stuff Id seen since 1973, which was Santa Marta Green Seedless. First Sinsemilla I ever saw. 1973. It was also the most I ever paid for weed up until that time. $25oz. I could get a 1/4lb of killer Oaxacan for $40. I got some killer Oaxacan one time, and is the only weed that ever gave me auditory hallucinations. Shit was wicked. Pranoid up high with heavy crash, and munchies.
Thats another thing about alot of this so called New Weed... All the best shit I ever smoked in the 60s-70s had a heavy crash, your eyes would look like theyre bellding hours after one smoked. The munchies were magnitudes more than todays weed. But one huge thing is the crash. Old time weed would have a heavy crash, and youd still be stoned hours later after eating the fridge, sleeping 4 hours, and then waking up hungry as hell, and raid the fridge again. I just dont get that with most modern stuff anymore. Could be people have just bred for high THC content, and forgot about many of the other chemicals. IMHO chemically many weeds today are very different than todays weed. Many back then were also land based originals vs hybrids.

My buddy has a mother of AK47 from the 90s, Epic Shit for real....and I smoked some of it as the first stuff I smoked since 97-2009, and had a paranoia attack after just a few hits. Id just got released 20 minutes before, and went to my buddies, and I rolled a joint, and CNN was on, and they were showing the LA Jail, and how crowded it was, and a guy was just being booked into the jail, and here I am, after being under the thumb of the FEDs for 12 years made it seem like yesterday that I was facing big shit for 1000 clones, and it was like I was reliving it all over. It is really good weed. Buddy still has the mother. Nothing around my neck of the woods beats it. Blows all the imported Cali shit out of the water. Its everywhere and has been for 2 years now. Im in E Ky. Also pretty sure a good deal of it is sprayed with terpenes.
The NL5/Hz x HP/Sk1 was better than the AK47. That NL5/Hz-HP/Sk1 is actually what Im in search of, so anything that has old NL5/Hz in it, is on my list to try for at least that side of the genetics I had. AND the AKBB PNWHP/Black Domina x Sk1 may be a close ticket to reproducing the HP/Sk1 as Ill probably never see the real deal PNWHP clone Skelly HP, or Cuddlefish in my lifetime. I wish.

Also every plant from that old stuff was as good as the next one. I never saw one bad plant out of thousands I grew over 5 years. They were all basically exactly the same. Like clones. I attribute the stability to the Sk1 as originally it was advertised as being less than 5% deviations. The weed must have taken on the tase of the hashplant, as it tasted like the best hash I ever smoked, and in reality the buzz was as powerful as any hash I ever smoked.
The weed itself was much better than the stuff Oliver North and the CIA got caught brining in to USA. They were bringing that stuff in Bluegrass Airport in Lexington, Ky in 1984, and was stamped in real gold leaf on both sides. One side was stamper Kabul Afghanistan, and the other side was Support the Freedom fighters, which were the Rebels in Nicaragua. But that weed was better than that Black Afghan Hash, which was $15-$20 a gram in 1984. $300oz.


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 9, 2020)

My nl1/big skunk started out smelling like a new pair of tennis shoes, then it got fruity, now it smells like a dumpster with rotting fruit in it. 32 days into flower


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 9, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> My nl1/big skunk started out smelling like a new pair of tennis shoes, then it got fruity, now it smells like a dumpster with rotting fruit in it. 32 days into flower
> View attachment 4764467
> View attachment 4764468



How Fast did it grow, stretch, and does it have good side branching??

The Americanna BX my buddy is going to grow has the Big Skunk/NL1 in it.

Your buds look like they will be dense, and of good length when they fill in. Loaded with trichs!!!! Keep an update!!!!


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 9, 2020)

It grew pretty vigorous. I slowed them down as much as possible through mainlining. My flower cabinet was a couple weeks behind where I hoped it would be at the time, so I let them grow quite a bit in between toppings. But I didn't strip everything below like most do in mainlining, I only cleaned up the very bottom of the plant for maintenance/watering ease. Has quite a few side branches growing up, looks like there might be 2 or 3 good sized colas on top of the 8 from mainlining, plus 8 or 10 smaller ones at the second canopy level. Both of these plants are getting a couple hours a day of solacure as well  I believe it was 18" tall at the flip, and grew to 32"-36" to the tops of the colas. The phk bx in the background of the first pic earlier, stretched to around 40"-42" after the flip. nl1/bs is much hungrier than the phk bx.


----------



## Kndreyn (Dec 9, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Is the high long lasting?? Potent?? I remember the strains of the late 60s-90s like it was yesterday.
> 
> Best stuff I ever saw for indoor, and top 3 of all time was a late 80s, early 90s NL5/Haze x PNW Hashplant x Sk1. Done in 6.5 weeks. 1st week of November outside. Stuff was crazy potent, and would blast your lungs out with every hit, tasted like floral honeysuckle hash, and reeked of sweet skunk, cat piss, and flowers. Truly epic shit. FBI got all of my genes in 97 when a partner ratted me out for 1000 clones and was away for almost a decade, and then supervised release. Stuff Ive been running through since 2009 I can say isnt as good as it used to be. No Way. And I was clean for 12 years. Ive also got an original, not s1 ect Chem91skva clone, and its not as potent as the NL5/Hz, or the AK47, though its really good stuff. Ive had people think I put PCP in the NL5/Hz before. It would also make you lose your vision if you tried to hold a hit. It would blow your lungs out, and blank your vision for several seconds. I smoked it 5 years, and every hit would blow your lungs out. I never got tired of that weed. It was the best stuff Id seen since 1973, which was Santa Marta Green Seedless. First Sinsemilla I ever saw. 1973. It was also the most I ever paid for weed up until that time. $25oz. I could get a 1/4lb of killer Oaxacan for $40. I got some killer Oaxacan one time, and is the only weed that ever gave me auditory hallucinations. Shit was wicked. Pranoid up high with heavy crash, and munchies.
> Thats another thing about alot of this so called New Weed... All the best shit I ever smoked in the 60s-70s had a heavy crash, your eyes would look like theyre bellding hours after one smoked. The munchies were magnitudes more than todays weed. But one huge thing is the crash. Old time weed would have a heavy crash, and youd still be stoned hours later after eating the fridge, sleeping 4 hours, and then waking up hungry as hell, and raid the fridge again. I just dont get that with most modern stuff anymore. Could be people have just bred for high THC content, and forgot about many of the other chemicals. IMHO chemically many weeds today are very different than todays weed. Many back then were also land based originals vs hybrids.
> ...


I was just thinking about this yesterday. I've gone through a lot of seeds in the last few years looking for the old school days. I just think it's gone man. I think I talked with you in private message about one I had from 1980 that was just the best stuff ever. I had it in the early 2000s and was able to reacquire it a couple of years ago, but it wasn't the same. The lady who originally found it in a bag of weed gave it to someone to keep and I don't know what they did to it, but it wasn't even close to the same. I had some original C99 that was incredibly strong, but the paranoia associated with it turned me off of it. I had some Vic High's Space Queen, which was a cross of C99 and Romulan I believe, that was really good. Have a coffee odor and taste and was great stuff. I found some stuff recently that's pretty good, but not in the same league as the 1980s weed. That was some epic weed.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 9, 2020)

My buddy wont top his, but will bend them over, thus my curiosity for proliferation of secondary branching, and stretching. we like them to grow as fast as possible.

Im after the thought provoking, introspective mind bending type of buzz myself. Some do find it paranoid, but I like it. Call me a masochist. Also when its that strong, its great breeding material. One can always tone things down, but its hard to find mind warping stuff.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 10, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> My buddy wont top his, but will bend them over, thus my curiosity for proliferation of secondary branching, and stretching. we like them to grow as fast as possible.
> 
> Im after the thought provoking, introspective mind bending type of buzz myself. Some do find it paranoid, but I like it. Call me a masochist. Also when its that strong, its great breeding material. One can always tone things down, but its hard to find mind warping stuff.


What is your favorite old school mind warping highs?
I remember smoking Thai a few times as a teenager, in Ak, mid 80's and it being a bit like acid.
It always seemed certain strains would cause me to have flashbacks back in my early days.

My dad would get Mexican weed back in those days, that wasn't all bricked up, in California.
That stuff would fuck you up if you smoked too much. 
It was like puff, puff that is nice, puff puff things are real nice, puff puff I can't stop laughing, puff my heart is racing and I look funny, puff these mother fuckers are laughing at me, puff I got to go and be alone, I'm so fucking high and I don't like it!
It was great in moderation though.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 10, 2020)

I remember getting into some Columbia black that I was certain was laced with something. Those dudes were just laughing at me. I was paranoid, bloody eyes, hearing shit. Ya I was a hard pass the second time. Those guys were from Arkansas and had some good connections, plus they were a family of bad ass mechanics.
My dad got the “limon” from Mexico too, there was some serious dank in there! That shit was always super fresh, like not even all the way dry yet.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 10, 2020)

Most memorable were

Santa Marta Sensi in 72-73. Oaxacan in 72. Vietnam Black in 71. Buddies vbrother brouth back several lbs of it.
Had a good deal of Thai/LOOSE, not sticks in the 70s which was killer. But was expensive. In 74 it was $200ozusd
In my neck of the woods in E Ky in 74 we had a huge imported weed drought over the summer. 3 months. All kinds of LSD, PCP, Tuinal, Black Beauties, Desoxyn, but no weed.

Then in the fall, Columbian started coming in. Mainly it was all high quality Mexican, though it was quite seeded. Was still stupid potent.
The Columbian Gold was the first to start popping up, and then Red, and weed went from $40 a 1/4 to $80. The weed was quite good, but no better then the best of the best Mexicans. Taste was different. Alot had a peppery taste, and some very sweet, and floral.
We didnt get alot of Columbian in E Ky in the early early 70s, but starting in the Fall of 74, anyhting any good was labeled as Columbian, and the shit was Mexican.

I attribute this to the paraquating of the fields in Mexico, and they had to shift to Columbia, and what Mex did get in was mostly contaminated.
I remember my buddies had some shit that smelled of Diesel. As in real deal oily fuel, not the one we all know and love.

I wouldnt smoke it. Paraquat I believe is oil based.

Another time in late 74, same buddy had some shit that smelled like cat food, and thats what they named it. 5 of use were riding down the road, and they were smoking it, agian, no way I smoke anything that doesnt smell like weed, and it burst into flames when they were smoking it.
My one buddies little brother had a stroke in 74, and it was attributed to Paraquat. He was 15 years old. He lived, and is still alive. Drinks. Unfortunately.

All through 75-79, it was mostly Columbian, Thai.

Also Im not counting local grown. Ky has long been a state of alot of weed growing.
We also used to get alot of stuff from Meigs County in the early-mid 70s, and was known as the California of the East. Thats where I first discovered real deal skunk. They also never called it Skunk, nothing more, and to bust some bubbles, all of it was not acrid aka RKS, most of all the very best I ever saw was floral,, skunk spray, with a bit of cat pee. Its all in the sulfiur family. But the earliest skunk in the 70s in Meigs I ever saw reek from 50 feet away, or more, and had a skunk overtones, with flowers, and cat piss in the backround. They were also Sativa Structured plants. BIG plants.
Also by 78 I had started growing with HID.
Early 80s saw columbian going away, and alot of Jamican, with Red Stripe Beer caps pressed into the bricks.
Also around early 80s, seeds started to become available, and the 1st ones we bought were Nevils Mazar. Then we started buying all we could.
By 1979 the Meigs guys got hit hard by the cops, as Meigs is a really small county, though they did survive, alot of the genetics got lost. My buddy lost the skunk to the cops long ago.
My buddy was told the skunk they had from Meigs, had Kerela in it. Buddy still says so to this day. Dont know any of the other genetics.

We bought all kinds of stuff from Nevil/Seed Bank, SSSC, Prarie Fire, Serious Seeds in 90s, Dutch passion, Flying Dutchmen, and several others.
Best stuff I saw in the 90s was NL5/Haze x Hashplant/Sk1. I was given 15 seeds, and F2 all of them, and was overall the best shit EVER. Even my older buddy that had the Meigs connection, says its the best hes ever seen.

All the genes got lost to the FBI in 1997. Except a buddy has some old mothers of a few plants. 90s AK47, 1999 Sensi NL5, 90s Sensi Afghan #1/Smells like grapes.


----------



## cbizzle (Dec 10, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Most memorable were
> 
> Santa Marta Sinsi in 72-73. Oaxacan in 72. Vietnam Black in 71. Buddies vbrother brouth back several lbs of it.
> Had a good deal of Thai/LOOSE, not sticks in the 70s which was killer. But was expensive. In 74 it was $200ozusd
> ...


That skunk you talk about back in the day gets me excited to pop these authentic genetics original skunk and original haze beans.


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 10, 2020)

Man yall were lucky. The weed my generation got was a mixture of seeds,stems,leaves,and flower in equal ratios. If you were really unlucky you got some that smelled like ammonia or windex, and you just had to throw it away. This would have been early 2000's. It did have 1 quality that I enjoyed. The buzz took 15-20 minutes to hit, and it came out of nowhere like a freight train. Was like a jack in the box  And it was cheap, like $20 a quarter. Then all the sudden it was just "dro". Any and all good looking flower was dro No more brick weed to be found, and it was up to $100 a quarter. It was fire, but fuck, i couldnt spend 25% of my paycheck on smoke. Finally we would get some stuff we called mids, decent smoke at a decent price.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 10, 2020)

Ya dad wasn’t messing with the Mexican till the 80s, was local growers that had Kona gold genetics from family connections in the 70s.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Dec 10, 2020)

Just chopped the stardawg/NL-1x skunk plant I had and man the thing REEKS. It’s nasty, I get mostly burnt rubber or asphalt type smell, with hint of skunk. all of the AKBB plants I have grown have such a refreshingly different smell than pretty much everything else being hyped this days. I can’t wait to try this stuff. Medium-hard buds, insanely vigorous plant. Classic green leaves with big pine cone buds. Not as photogenic as some some of the hyped stuff I’ve been growing but I’m stoked, and a freebie at that. Here’s the most recent photo I have from couple weeks ago, will update once it’s done hanging


----------



## mindriot (Dec 10, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Just chopped the stardawg/NL-1x skunk plant I had and man the thing REEKS. It’s nasty, I get mostly burnt rubber or asphalt type smell, with hint of skunk. all of the AKBB plants I have grown have such a refreshingly different smell than pretty much everything else being hyped this days. I can’t wait to try this stuff. Medium-hard buds, insanely vigorous plant. Classic green leaves with big pine cone buds. Not as photogenic as some some of the hyped stuff I’ve been growing but I’m stoked, and a freebie at that. Here’s the most recent photo I have from couple weeks ago, will update once it’s done hangingView attachment 4765244


 Looks good, I had 2 phenos, one was lemon/pinesol, and the other was wet gym socks in a musty basement.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 11, 2020)

I moved to Alaska in 83 and started smoking pot then and there one week later. 
Weed was $10 a gram through out the 80's, which was very expensive compared to the dime bags in
Bako, Cali, but you didnt find anything but quality for sale, no brick weed, Alaskans pride themselves for having the best weed in the world.
It seems everyone has finally caught up.
Great weed was imported here from Hawaii, Washington, Oregon, Northern California, Thailand and some excellent shit was grown in the "valley" or anything that kicked ass was called MTF to sell it.
Lots of drugs and big wads of money back in the boomer - pipeline years in the Ak.

Here's the Americanna.
After hanging a couple of weeks, the
campho phenique smell has changed over to citrus.
She now reminds me of a bag of rotten oranges, minus the moldy smells.
This one is dense, and she is extremely rot prone, the bx might have similar issues.
This one is lightly seeded from a brief encounter with a Mac Stomper male.


----------



## SYZ (Dec 12, 2020)

4/8 females from the Skunk Qabbage/Mimosa
2/2 from the Blue Steel/Big Skunk (on the right) 





All getting topped down to the 3rd node tonight, allowed to recover for a few days then potted on to 9l finals. 
Blue Steel/Big Skunk still looking freaky with mottled, twisted leaves and TMV traits. One has whorled phylotaxy. Will probably flower just one of these. 

@Bakersfield that Americanna looks delicious and deadly. Think I might run them and the NL5/Haze next.


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 12, 2020)

SYZ said:


> 4/8 females from the Skunk Qabbage/Mimosa
> 2/2 from the Blue Steel/Big Skunk (on the right)
> 
> All getting topped down to the 3rd node tonight, allowed to recover for a few days then potted on to 9l finals.
> ...


Really cool looking setup you have there @SYZ and the plants look nice and healthy. Can't say I've seen a hydro setup like that before. Does the water spray up or flood the whole table?


----------



## SYZ (Dec 12, 2020)

Thanks @The Mantis. At the moment the veg tent is run as Drain To Waste, hand-watered - I just let the run-off hang around in the trays to raise the humidity. 

I will be converting this soon to Flood & Drain for an easier life. The tent is elevated on a wooden table so it's easy to fit a tank underneath, and the wire racks will be cut down so they can sit at the bottom of the trays so the blocks can get soaked, but still drain well. 

I'm using dutch 'Eazy' plugs and blocks which are superb. The plants stay in the blocks until they're ready for their finals - the first time they see loose coco.


----------



## cbizzle (Dec 12, 2020)

Anyone know what the makeup of the Black Star is? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 12, 2020)

cbizzle said:


> Anyone know what the makeup of the Black Star is? Thanks in advance.



I cant swear to it, but it may be Black Domina x Sensi Star


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 12, 2020)

Got 4 Darians Gap 11 days old on the left here. Planning on finding 1 female to flower. @jimihendrix1 Once they begin growing, what characteristics should I be looking for in these plants to determine my keeper?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 12, 2020)

Id look for the most vigorous, fastest growing, using the most water plant. Id also go by stem rub. Its hard for me to describbe what Im smelling for, but I know it when I smell it. Id expect they may have a floral smell. I only smoked what I consider real Panama Red 1 time, in 1971. The main thing I remember about it is that it was really good pot, and had a sweet smell, and taste.

Columbian Gold was also sweet floral, the Red Columbian was more cedar, and pepper, but was still sweet floral.

I myself would look for sweet floral smells, and fast growing, and using a good amount of water. But also consider Ive not grown this particular type, and dont know water consumption abilities. Id also look for more longer flowering examples, or at least leaning towards the longer middle end of the spectrum.


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 12, 2020)

Hey man I appreciate it!!! I've got one leading the pack right now. Ill keep an eye on them the next month or so for growth habits. Thanks for the info


----------



## CloudHidden (Dec 13, 2020)

cbizzle said:


> Anyone know what the makeup of the Black Star is? Thanks in advance.


At first I thought you might have meant Darkstar, but after checking there appears to be four different strains called Black Star / Blackstar.

One of which, I'd love to find - Blackberry Kush x Darkstar. Glad your brought this up.


----------



## cbizzle (Dec 13, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Id look for the most vigorous, fastest growing, using the most water plant. Id also go by stem rub. Its hard for me to describbe what Im smelling for, but I know it when I smell it. Id expect they may have a floral smell. I only smoked what I consider real Panama Red 1 time, in 1971. The main thing I remember about it is that it was really good pot, and had a sweet smell, and taste.
> 
> Columbian Gold was also sweet floral, the Red Columbian was more cedar, and pepper, but was still sweet floral.
> 
> I myself would look for sweet floral smells, and fast growing, and using a good amount of water. But also consider Ive not grown this particular type, and dont know water consumption abilities. Id also look for more longer flowering examples, or at least leaning towards the longer middle end of the spectrum.


Thats what I was thinking, but wasn’t sure.


----------



## cbizzle (Dec 13, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> At first I thought you might have meant Darkstar, but after checking there appears to be four different strains called Black Star / Blackstar.
> 
> One of which, I'd love to find - Blackberry Kush x Darkstar. Glad your brought this up.


Was a freebie so I can’t lose really, but I like to know in the event its amazing.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 13, 2020)

SYZ said:


> 4/8 females from the Skunk Qabbage/Mimosa
> 2/2 from the Blue Steel/Big Skunk (on the right)
> 
> View attachment 4766316
> ...



Those are really nice looking plants. Great Secondary branching structure. To bad you cant bend them over, and train all the secondary branching to grow towards the light(s).
Keeping the growing tip, bending them over, not mucking with the growing tip, and pulling them over from about 10%-20% from the growing tip and letting it keep producing secondary growth from veg- flowering, and after a point the plant will not need to mucked with, and all secondary growth will not have to be trained to grow Vertically anymore, and the plant wont need to be bent over anymore.

Looks to me like those stems are very stiff though, and may not be suitable for bending. Many plants will snap like a pencil, and those types would have to be started very early, before the stiffen up.

But I know people like to do what they do. Just a thought.

Those are nice structured plants though. Like many of the AKBB strains seem to have good/strong secondary branching, and as I remember many of the older 80s, and 90s genetics.

Beautiful plants though. Green all the way down.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 13, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> Got 4 Darians Gap 11 days old on the left here. Planning on finding 1 female to flower. @jimihendrix1 Once they begin growing, what characteristics should I be looking for in these plants to determine my keeper?
> View attachment 4766817


Id also look for strong secondary branching structure, narrowest of leaves. Also remember many times the MALES, will be the best looking, fastest growing plants.

Also depends on if one is looking for a more Sativa Pheno, or the Triangle Kush???? It says 63 days flowering. The longer flowering, the more likely leaning towards Sativa, but isnt a sure thing. I believe the male in this cross, is TK Dominant but there will be variation..... Not sure, but I think male is more TK dominant.. More NL5/Haze-Sativa leaning will probably also produce more.


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 13, 2020)

Males that take longer to flower typically pass on the drug traits we’re looking for to their offspring.
Males that show their balls off right away are typically not worth breeding with.

Even though I have more seeds than I’ll ever need, I’m still eyeing Dariens Gap, and Beatrix Choice.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 13, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> Males that take longer to flower typically pass on the drug traits we’re looking for to their offspring.
> Males that show their balls off right away are typically not worth breeding with.
> 
> Even though I have more seeds than I’ll ever need, I’m still eyeing Dariens Gap, and Beatrix Choice.


I hadn't heard that before about the males. Interesting though


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 13, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Id also look for strong secondary branching structure, narrowest of leaves. Also remember many times the MALES, will be the best looking, fastest growing plants.
> 
> Also depends on if one is looking for a more Sativa Pheno, or the Triangle Kush???? It says 63 days flowering. The longer flowering, the more likely leaning towards Sativa, but isnt a sure thing. I believe the male in this cross, is TK Dominant but there will be variation..... Not sure, but I think male is more TK dominant.. More NL5/Haze-Sativa leaning will probably also produce more.


I'm looking for more of a Sativa leaning plant out of these. I'd like to have a good sativa in my head stash, something a little different. Thanks for all the great info!


----------



## caneno (Dec 13, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I moved to Alaska in 83 and started smoking pot then and there one week later.
> Weed was $10 a gram through out the 80's, which was very expensive compared to the dime bags in
> Bako, Cali, but you didnt find anything but quality for sale, no brick weed, Alaskans pride themselves for having the best weed in the world.
> It seems everyone has finally caught up.
> ...


She looks let us knownhow she smokes bro


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 13, 2020)

I made a mistake about possibly saying the AKBB TK/NL5/Hz may be male dominate. He does have 4 selections. tk/NL5/Hz F1- TK/Dom- F1????-NL5 Dom- F1???? or Hz Dom-F1????, though Im sure theres still variation.

Connoisseur Genetics Swiss Thai/Nevils Haze x OGK x Orgnkid Chembx2 male is OG Kush Dom. I got the Triangle, and OG confused.
Connoisseur has some killer Haze Hybrids.


----------



## mindriot (Dec 13, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I made a mistake about possibly saying the AKBB TK/NL5/Hz may be male dominate. He does have 4 selections. tk/NL5/Hz F1- TK/Dom- F1????-NL5 Dom- F1???? or Hz Dom-F1????, though Im sure theres still variation.
> 
> Connoisseur Genetics Swiss Thai/Nevils Haze x OGK x Orgnkid Chembx2 male is OG Kush Dom. I got the Triangle, and OG confused.
> Connoisseur has some killer Haze Hybrids.


Pretty sure the TK/NL5Haze (TK/NL/Haze) dominant lines are F3. He has F2s as well if you want to hunt for yourself.. bought a few packs last year but have been running crosses instead.


----------



## SYZ (Dec 14, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Those are really nice looking plants. Great Secondary branching structure. To bad you cant bend them over, and train all the secondary branching to grow towards the light(s).
> Keeping the growing tip, bending them over, not mucking with the growing tip, and pulling them over from about 10%-20% from the growing tip and letting it keep producing secondary growth from veg- flowering, and after a point the plant will not need to mucked with, and all secondary growth will not have to be trained to grow Vertically anymore, and the plant wont need to be bent over anymore.
> 
> Looks to me like those stems are very stiff though, and may not be suitable for bending. Many plants will snap like a pencil, and those types would have to be started very early, before the stiffen up.
> ...


Thanks. I really dig the strong structure of these plants and agree; they would've been well-suited to some early 'low stress' training. Very thick and hollow stems, such a contrast to the weak and flimsy structures of many modern polyhybrids. 
I do like to top new (to me) cultivars to see how they respond to stress and I find the main tip makes the perfect cutting. I used to take 3 cuttings from the lowers of each plant before flowering but find that the single, thick-stemmed top roots more quickly and reliably. 
Once the plants reach their final pots they are trained into individual screens which works well for maximising the number of bud sites and yield, but I do miss seeing the character of a naturally-formed plant, especially when they have great structure.


----------



## Growdaddie69 (Dec 14, 2020)

gmoxbb getting this chop tonight I believe .. part of me wants to wait it out until the weekend .. I really gotta redue the whole setup I have going tho .. anyway it’s such a chunky girl I love it .. did super good for being in a 3 gal


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 14, 2020)

Anyone ever get a solid answer on the difference between his f2, f3, and breeder packs are? Specifically the TKNL5Haze and the Black Domina? I got a few of the breeder packs through him and I dunno what those classify as at this point...


----------



## 89gt89 (Dec 16, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I've been skeptical for awhile now and have saved a lot of posts here and on instagram that contradict each other. I'm sure he's got some good stuff, but it's hard to not look at some of this without some skepticism. And with all the gungho userps singing the praises then up and disappear, i'm suspecting the Clintons might be involved somehow haha... i started some more TLNL5HAZE and we'll see how it goes. But everything from AKBB except Black Velvet i've ran so far has hermied on me, while all other breeder's gear is outstanding. I did give some Hawaiian catpiss v3 to a friend to run and he had no issues that i know of.





Robar said:


> My 8 Dopebeards are in the Jar now. I had 7 herm, one REAL bad. I've kept 3 two that were very nice other than a few nanners. I was going to dump the one that didn't herm because she stretched more than the rest and couldn't hold up her buds. However being the best producer over all and no nanners made me keep her at least for now. I'll admit to giving her a sampling already and will say that with just a 3 weeks dry time she is off to an impressive start. Buds are tight,hard, sticky and GREEZY!
> 
> I took the clones when they were already in flower. The female that looked the most like the sssc Durban dad would not come out of flower. She's been rooted for about 7 or 8 weeks now and still in what I'd call semi flower- not quite veg and very hairy. -Got The AXE
> 
> ...


My tknl5Haze x Blue Dream aka Blue Meanie has popped a male flower @ 8.5 weeks. Black Velvet seems solid. I have a bunch of akbb gear with the tknl5Haze but will not grow them at this point. Also have some of his Durban and Dopebeard x's that I probably will steer clear of as well. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 16, 2020)

89gt89 said:


> My tknl5Haze x Blue Dream aka Blue Meanie has popped a male flower @ 8.5 weeks. Black Velvet seems solid. I have a bunch of akbb gear with the tknl5Haze but will not grow them at this point. Also have some of his Durban and Dopebeard x's that I probably will steer clear of as well. Hope this helps.


Are people finding herms in the Tk/NL5Haze crosses?
I didn't find any in the Tk/NL5Haze f2's.
I found a keeper though.


----------



## mindriot (Dec 16, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Are people finding herms in the Tk/NL5Haze crosses?
> I didn't find any in the Tk/NL5Haze f2's.
> I found a keeper though.


 I haven't found any herms in any of his gear yet. Including 2 TkNL5Haze crosses. Been lucky so far. I have some Dope Beards going right now so I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## Omkarananda (Dec 16, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Are people finding herms in the Tk/NL5Haze crosses?
> I didn't find any in the Tk/NL5Haze f2's.
> I found a keeper though.


I grew 3 f3’s that grew nanas at the end of flower. They were seed plants in little one gal pots though. I did think they were really good but I wasn’t able to keep cuts.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 16, 2020)

Got my order today, payment was easy as it gets( venmo) huge selection to choose from. Id say if you aren't looking for something specific than just order from james bean..youll get some freebies.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 17, 2020)

I dont worry about nanners at the very end of flowering. Many plants will do that as a last ditch effort to survive.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 17, 2020)

I gave a pack of the Consumption F2, and Americanna BX to a buddy last week. Dont know if hes started them yet, but if not, he will very soon. Actually I give him all my seeds for storage, as I myself dont keep anything in possession personally. If I use the connotation I am growing, its not actually me, but is what I know is up, or is going on to my knowledge someplace, or has gone on.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 17, 2020)

I spoke with him earlier, hes not started any of them yet, and told him the TK/NL5/Haze with grow more after flip to flowering than the AmericannaBX, so he may grow the TK/NL5/Haze F2 instead. I know the Consumption F2 can get big, quickly, which is what Im/my buddy is looking for. 
Now will probably be Consumption F2, and TK/NL5/Haze.


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 17, 2020)

They definitely grow fast! These 4 Dariens Gap on the left have exploded in the last few days 


PHK is a slow and steady grower. Hasn't really shown any growth explosions, just very methodical. Good for me, because the NL1/Big Skunk came out of gate wide open and ate all her nutrients up before I reacted. PHK was my canary in the mine.


Here is the big hungry nl1/bs She ate through her whole pot in record time  Came in with nutrients a little late, but she seems to be recovering. Had a few leaves turning yellow and dropping off, haven't seen that progress anymore. Fingers crossed she makes it to the finish, new years will be 8 weeks in flower.


----------



## Robar (Dec 18, 2020)

mindriot said:


> I haven't found any herms in any of his gear yet. Including 2 TkNL5Haze crosses. Been lucky so far. I have some Dope Beards going right now so I'll keep an eye out.


As I stated before I've had them with the dope beards. Another thing I want to mention as I'm thinking about the grow is I was also feeding pretty heavy so that may also be a factor. I'm running a few clones of a couple of my dope beards and was thinking about what I wanted to do different and had a light bulb moment. Just something to think about

*edit for errors


----------



## Robar (Dec 18, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> What is your favorite old school mind warping highs?
> I remember smoking Thai a few times as a teenager, in Ak, mid 80's and it being a bit like acid.
> It always seemed certain strains would cause me to have flashbacks back in my early days.
> 
> ...


This is exactly the buzz I remember! I started getting high in 1980 here in Michigan. We had a lot of migrant workers in our area and mexican weed wasn't all that hard to find even for a 13 year old. You described that buzz to at TEE!


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 25, 2020)

NL1/Big Skunk @ 7 weeks. Stressed her a bit when she ran out if nutes, but she's been a trooper. 



PHK bx week 7. Been a pretty easy going plant, nice and steady.


----------



## Robar (Dec 26, 2020)

My X-mas present to myself just arrived like 5 minutes ago.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Dec 26, 2020)

I ran 9 from a pack of tknl5hz. 3 males, 1 intersex, and 5 females. All the females were solid with zero intersex traits. Great frost on all of them. Terps overall fairly mild, although there was one nl dom pheno that had a really nice heavy sour lime terpinolene. Reminds me a lot of my old super silver haze cut.


----------



## OVH (Dec 26, 2020)

Karels haze x tknl5 haze 
11 week flower, my cameras not the best but buds were pretty frosty. 

strong pine-sol smell in bag and when breaking bud up.

Taste is the same as smell with diesel and gas at the end.

Super uplifting high


----------



## Robar (Dec 26, 2020)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> I ran 9 from a pack of tknl5hz. 3 males, 1 intersex, and 5 females. All the females were solid with zero intersex traits. Great frost on all of them. Terps overall fairly mild, although there was one nl dom pheno that had a really nice heavy sour lime terpinolene. Reminds me a lot of my old super silver haze cut.


I have a pack of that that I bought a year or so ago. I really dig lime flavor so I'm stoked at the possibility. I have several crosses with it to try as well, problem is getting to them. 

As I've mentioned before I ran the Dope Beard Durban and had some herm problems, I also take some of the blame as I may not have been providing an acceptable environment for them. With that said I kept 2. Second best is stretchy and quite open. Compared to the rest she was an oddball but produced nice and didn't herm. I wanted to hit her with a couple of things before I let her go. In the end she makes me too sleepy after a couple smokes but gets you pretty high. 

The one I like the most hermed lightly but has the awesome trait of snapping back out of flower quick when taking a clone at end of forth week of flower. She grows pretty tight short and squat. Produces nice large pine cone buds on a sturdy frame. Smells funky and is real oily when you dump it out of the grinder. You know what I mean - it has that slow sticky oily tumble as it settles in slow motion. Yep all that and it doesn't knock you out to early in the day. Has a bit of motivation but you'll not be doing any big thinking for a while. Makes me forget shit really bad! 

She didn't look all that impressive in early flower so I never took a clone but by week four I knew she was worth holding at least until a proper smoke test could be done. Glad I did as I like her enough to keep her around a while if she behaves with the nanners.


----------



## Robar (Dec 26, 2020)

OVH said:


> Karels haze x tknl5 haze
> 11 week flower, my cameras not the best but buds were pretty frosty.
> 
> strong pine-sol smell in bag and when breaking bud up.
> ...


Thanks for the info! Gives me something to look forward too.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 26, 2020)

OVH said:


> Karels haze x tknl5 haze
> 11 week flower, my cameras not the best but buds were pretty frosty.
> 
> strong pine-sol smell in bag and when breaking bud up.
> ...


I didn't even know he had a Karels haze cross.
Looks solid


----------



## Robar (Dec 26, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I didn't even know he had a Karels haze cross.
> Looks solid


I asked about the Karels Haze last April before ordering and this is his reply. 

"The Karels haze is not a out of control type it’s nice to grow the tknl5haze adds some stretch but not bad there are some hazey phenos they get tall 
Some are very gassy it’s big yields"


----------



## Robar (Dec 27, 2020)

Does anyone have any info on the SSSC M48? South African x Haze isn't a lot to go by. Figured I'd ask here before bothering Dave with my questions.


----------



## mindriot (Dec 27, 2020)

Robar said:


> Does anyone have any info on the SSSC M48? South African x Haze isn't a lot to go by. Figured I'd ask here before bothering Dave with my questions.


 I couldn't find any info. Was looking for a scan of the original catalog description but I found everything but the M48


----------



## Robar (Dec 27, 2020)

mindriot said:


> I couldn't find any info. Was looking for a scan of the original catalog description but I found everything but the M48


Same I've spent hours searching the net to come up with zip!


----------



## Robar (Dec 27, 2020)

Was doing some more info search on the M48 and happened to stumble across golden ticket seed bank. Anyone ever do business with them? If so give a shout out so people know. The reason for asking is they seem to be having a site wide sale. They have a lot of AKBB flavors all 25% off. I have never done business with them so I can't speak for em either, but thought I'd mention the bargain prices on AKBB gear.


----------



## Kndreyn (Dec 28, 2020)

Has anyone finished any Darien Gap yet? Psychadelibud was running some, but he seems to have disappeared on us. Hope he's ok.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 28, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> Has anyone finished any Darien Gap yet? Psychadelibud was running some, but he seems to have disappeared on us. Hope he's ok.


He liked a post of mine about a week ago on another thread.
Not really knowing, I figured that since Ak Beanbrains and himself did a colab with the Beatrice Choice, that it might behoove him to stay off the forums.
Of course he does disappear from here every year after harvest it seems.


----------



## BDGrows (Dec 28, 2020)

Does anyone know if AK has any cheese strains or lines?


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 28, 2020)

Havent seen much about the DG, got four of them in training right now. About a month old. Going to attempt to train them horizontally up a trellis I made. Working them to the side right now so they can start their climb. Expecting a big stretch from what I've read.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Dec 29, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> He liked a post of mine about a week ago on another thread.
> Not really knowing, I figured that since Ak Beanbrains and himself did a colab with the Beatrice Choice, that it might behoove him to stay off the forums.
> Of course he does disappear from here every year after harvest it seems.


The person who AKBB got the Beatrix Choice from was Psychadelibud?


----------



## RiparianGardens (Dec 29, 2020)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> The person who AKBB got the Beatrix Choice from was Psychadelibud?


No my understanding was he and AKBB split the seeds they got from an "unnamed gentleman".


----------



## Kndreyn (Dec 29, 2020)

RiparianGardens said:


> No my understanding was he and AKBB split the seeds they got from an "unnamed gentleman".


I was thinking Psychadelibud had acquired the beans from some old guy in Milwaukee or somewhere there about and sent the Beatrix Choice and a few others to AKBB. This is a quote from Psychadelibud from back in April.
"I am sending AK a couple of our local cuts that's been around forever now. He has been one of the best breeders I have ever got to know... a great friend. I'm gonna send him some Beatrix Choice from SSSC. He said that is one that he knows absolutely no one else has, luckily I got affiliated with an old guy that had packs in his deep freeze from SSSC, sensi and other pre 1990 beans that had never been opened. The success rate with germination is astounding and the vigor is almost flawless. "

It's possible the story has changed since then lol... I've noticed a few discrepancies in some of these stories floating around here...


----------



## yobotfarmsca (Dec 29, 2020)

GrassBurner said:


> NL1/Big Skunk @ 7 weeks. Stressed her a bit when she ran out if nutes, but she's been a trooper.
> View attachment 4778205
> View attachment 4778206
> 
> ...


Man I’m running two of the nl1/bs so far beasts in veg. Stoked to see another homie growing these out ! What terps are you getting ?


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 29, 2020)

Started out smelling like a new pair of shoes, then went to a fruity dumpster smell, and now I'm getting a lot of sweet fruit smell with a little rotten fruit on the back end. Mine was a heavy feeder, she wiped her pot out quick, but she puts on the mass! Im getting close to harvesting, Saturday will be week 8. Trichomes are about half clear half cloudy. In the name of science I pulled a lower cola last night for testing


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 29, 2020)

Kndreyn said:


> I was thinking Psychadelibud had acquired the beans from some old guy in Milwaukee or somewhere there about and sent the Beatrix Choice and a few others to AKBB. This is a quote from Psychadelibud from back in April.
> "I am sending AK a couple of our local cuts that's been around forever now. He has been one of the best breeders I have ever got to know... a great friend. I'm gonna send him some Beatrix Choice from SSSC. He said that is one that he knows absolutely no one else has, luckily I got affiliated with an old guy that had packs in his deep freeze from SSSC, sensi and other pre 1990 beans that had never been opened. The success rate with germination is astounding and the vigor is almost flawless. "
> 
> It's possible the story has changed since then lol... I've noticed a few discrepancies in some of these stories floating around here...


I was thinking he got the seeds from an old grower back in some remote holler, don't remember the specifics but AK Beanbrains was just as excited about those Beatrice Choice genetics as 
@psychadelibud was.


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 29, 2020)

Hollers always got the good shit


----------



## Kndreyn (Dec 29, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I was thinking he got the seeds from an old grower back in some remote holler, don't remember the specifics but AK Beanbrains was just as excited about those Beatrice Choice genetics as
> @psychadelibud was.


I read in another post somewhere, they were talking about pretty much the same seeds being found, and I think they said they came from Michigan or somewhere in the midwest. They were curious if the ones AKBB got were from these packs. I'll search around and see if I can find the post.


----------



## RiparianGardens (Dec 29, 2020)

Can't find the post but shoutout whoever mentioned the golden ticket sale. They have some stuff for $45 that was sold out on jbc.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 29, 2020)

Here's an Americanna x Black Domina on day 20 of flower. 
Ak Beanbrains gifted these to me.
Not sure if these were released.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I was thinking he got the seeds from an old grower back in some remote holler, don't remember the specifics but AK Beanbrains was just as excited about those Beatrice Choice genetics as
> @psychadelibud was.


I got my BC directly from psychedelic, not from akbb. He had different phenos he bred with then ak. 
But I can his story has been pretty consistent, as to how he obtained the seeds.


----------



## yobotfarmsca (Dec 30, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Here's an Americanna x Black Domina on day 20 of flower.
> Ak Beanbrains gifted these to me.
> Not sure if these were released.
> View attachment 4781760


nice im running americanna nl1 on day 60 smells like oreo cookies and redbull. weird weed. small small plant but dense and coverd. i think the americanna adds this weird funk to weed based off what i see and have read


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 30, 2020)

yobotfarmsca said:


> nice im running americanna nl1 on day 60 smells like oreo cookies and redbull. weird weed. small small plant but dense and coverd. i think the americanna adds this weird funk to weed based off what i see and have read


That sounds awesome!
I'll have to check that cross out.
I've found the most unique smells and tastes in Ak Beanbrains gear.
The So Hum Black Domina x Romulan has the wierdest smell like anise and bondo or black licorice scented playdough.
The PHK bx had some lace wing skunk and sprite funk


----------



## yobotfarmsca (Dec 30, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> That sounds awesome!
> I'll have to check that cross out.
> I've found the most unique smells and tastes in Ak Beanbrains gear.
> The So Hum Black Domina x Romulan has the wierdest smell like anise and bondo or black licorice scented playdough.
> The PHK bx had some lace wing skunk and sprite funk


Yeah man oreos terps all day more then the max yeilds oreoz. ill post pics when lights come on 8pm pacfic .. Dude that humboldt rom sounds fire, im actually going to pop a pack of 80s skunk rom i got as freebies awhile back. im all about the funk.


----------



## mindriot (Dec 30, 2020)

yobotfarmsca said:


> Yeah man oreos terps all day more then the max yeilds oreoz. ill post pics when lights come on 8pm pacfic .. Dude that humboldt rom sounds fire, im actually going to pop a pack of 80s skunk rom i got as freebies awhile back. im all about the funk.


 Oreoz.. The next hype strain.. quick someone print up some t-shirts!


----------



## yobotfarmsca (Dec 30, 2020)

mindriot said:


> Oreoz.. The next hype strain.. quick someone print up some t-shirts!


already a thing lol think its some michigan weed. cookie - ogkb type bud by the looks and taste of it


----------



## Funkentelechy (Dec 31, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> That sounds awesome!
> I'll have to check that cross out.
> I've found the most unique smells and tastes in Ak Beanbrains gear.
> The So Hum Black Domina x Romulan has the wierdest smell like anise and bondo or black licorice scented playdough.
> The PHK bx had some lace wing skunk and sprite funk


I grew a couple of Matty cakes(Matanusca thunderfuck X wedding cake) that smelled like Tootsie rolls and Robitussin, unfortunately, they both turned out to be males.


----------



## yobotfarmsca (Dec 31, 2020)

Funkentelechy said:


> I grew a couple of Matty cakes(Matanusca thunderfuck X wedding cake) that smelled like Tootsie rolls and Robitussin, unfortunately, they both turned out to be males.


Can’t wait to pop that one. Glad I got a pack


----------



## yobotfarmsca (Dec 31, 2020)

Day 60 nl1/Americanna 
Fed it Megacrop and recharge. Grown under a hlg 225 in a 4x4 tent 1 gal pot. Didn’t get a cut. I have 6 more seeds tho. This is fire so far kicking my self


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 31, 2020)

I gave a pack of Consumption F2 to a buddy, and he started them a couple days ago. Havent popped yet. In a couple more days he'll start the TK x NL5/Hz, and then a few days later is going to start a pack of Connoisseur Genetics Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze.

He mainly wants to grow plants that get big, have alot of strong branching, and stretch like hell when flowered.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 31, 2020)

yobotfarmsca said:


> Day 60 nl1/Americanna
> Fed it Megacrop and recharge. Grown under a hlg 225 in a 4x4 tent 1 gal pot. Didn’t get a cut. I have 6 more seeds tho. This is fire so far kicking my self


You can always regenerate if it turns out exceptional.


----------



## yobotfarmsca (Dec 31, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> You can always regenerate if it turns out exceptional.


true. I’ve had good luck with reveging using recharge and water


----------



## yobotfarmsca (Dec 31, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I gave a pack of Consumption F2 to a buddy, and he started them a couple days ago. Havent popped yet. In a couple more days he'll start the TK x NL5/Hz, and then a few days later is going to start a pack of Connoisseur Genetics Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze.
> 
> He mainly wants to grow plants that get big, have alot of strong branching, and stretch like hell when flowered.


I’m interested in the consumption. Passed on it for a pack of tknl5hz “big fuck” but I bet it’s some funky funk funk


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 31, 2020)

yobotfarmsca said:


> I’m interested in the consumption. Passed on it for a pack of tknl5hz “big fuck” but I bet it’s some funky funk funk


Make sure you keep us posted if you grow the "big fuck". I'd really like to see how they do.
Big fuck is my cut of the Tk/NL5Haze that I gifted to Ak Beanbrains. 
He hooked me up with the Americanna and many free packs of broad leaf crosses.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 31, 2020)

How potent is the Big Fuck?????


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 31, 2020)

I think she is very potent, but in a good way.
She is what a seasoned smoker will reach for, but newer smokers should toke lightly.
She will get you in a state between euphoric and numb.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Dec 31, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Make sure you keep us posted if you grow the "big fuck". I'd really like to see how they do.
> Big fuck is my cut of the Tk/NL5Haze that I gifted to Ak Beanbrains.
> He hooked me up with the Americanna and many free packs of broad leaf crosses.


I have got two Big Fuck seedlings started as of a few weeks ago also. I'll post back here once I have the goods.

Thanks for your contribution.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 31, 2020)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> I have got two Big Fuck seedlings started as of a few weeks ago also. I'll post back here once I have the goods.
> 
> Thanks for your contribution.


Thank You but
AK Beanbrains did the breeding.
I just grew it and so happen to live in the same region as Akbeanbrains to easily pass it.
She was 1 of 3 females in 10 seeds.
I still have 3 or 4 seeds from the pack.

So I'd imagine that there are many keepers to be found in those packs. These were the F2's


----------



## Classic Genetix (Jan 1, 2021)

Kndreyn said:


> Has anyone finished any Darien Gap yet? Psychadelibud was running some, but he seems to have disappeared on us. Hope he's ok.


I've got a girl on day 43 of 12/12, she's been hard to keep happy, with leaves that have slumped since she was a seedling, but is still putting out the frostiest stuff in the tent. Not a bad stretch, 2x after 45 days from sprout and the lowest yielder (as it looks now) against NL5/1989NL from AK, the Gold One from MOB and Michoacan x Guerrero from Snowhigh. 

A battle with fungus gnats didn't help, but I'm only in it for the head, so as long as it's close to as potent as I'd imagine, I'll be a happy camper. Happy new year and stay high


----------



## Kndreyn (Jan 1, 2021)

Classic Genetix said:


> I've got a girl on day 43 of 12/12, she's been hard to keep happy, with leaves that have slumped since she was a seedling, but is still putting out the frostiest stuff in the tent. Not a bad stretch, 2x after 45 days from sprout and the lowest yielder (as it looks now) against NL5/1989NL from AK, the Gold One from MOB and Michoacan x Guerrero from Snowhigh.
> 
> A battle with fungus gnats didn't help, but I'm only in it for the head, so as long as it's close to as potent as I'd imagine, I'll be a happy camper. Happy new year and stay high


I think I'll start some more. I had a few going but had to shut down before they got very far in to flowering. I'm with ya on the headstash. I'm in the same boat. I have more weed than I'll ever smoke, but I just keep growing it haha... I'd love to find an old school strain. The stuff that made ya laugh for no reason.


----------



## Classic Genetix (Jan 1, 2021)

Kndreyn said:


> I think I'll start some more. I had a few going but had to shut down before they got very far in to flowering. I'm with ya on the headstash. I'm in the same boat. I have more weed than I'll ever smoke, but I just keep growing it haha... I'd love to find an old school strain. The stuff that made ya laugh for no reason.


Oh yeah, weed isn't addictive but growing it is!


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Jan 1, 2021)

psychadelibud said:


> *For those who are interested...*
> 
> I am going to start a grow thread for those who are interested, will include a few diff genetics from AKBB. This is a pheno hunt/test run. I just got 4 more new testers from Dankortowne also, some of those will be grown outdoors this year which will also start soon... Absolutely cannot wait for outdoor season!
> 
> ...


How'd the Romulan S1 turn out


----------



## yobotfarmsca (Jan 2, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Make sure you keep us posted if you grow the "big fuck". I'd really like to see how they do.
> Big fuck is my cut of the Tk/NL5Haze that I gifted to Ak Beanbrains.
> He hooked me up with the Americanna and many free packs of broad leaf crosses.


Yah I’m about to pop these. Talk to me goose. What am I in for. I didn’t ask much info on these. I hit him up for the f2s and then told him I can afford one more of the 100 list and recommended that. What was it like


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 2, 2021)

yobotfarmsca said:


> Yah I’m about to pop these. Talk to me goose. What am I in for. I didn’t ask much info on these. I hit him up for the f2s and then told him I can afford one more of the 100 list and recommended that. What was it like


That's crossed to the Nl#1?
Not sure at all how the cross turned out, but I named her "Big Fucker", because she got real big compared to the other 2 females.
I believe her to be TK dominant
She is Tk stank up front with hashy and pine undertones, like the NL5xHaze I remember.
Her high hits hard and fast, but leaves you completely irie.
I've said it before that she is one of the best strains I've had, best in 25 years.
She finishes in 10 weeks under 10/14 on off. So maybe 11 weeks under 12/12


The purpleing is from cooler temperatures.
I ran her in the summer and she stayed green.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 2, 2021)

What was the veg time on that monster????
My buddy is going to start a pack, or 2 of the TK/NL5/Hz F2 in the next week. He already started a pack of the Consumption, and is staggering them several days apart.
May grow a pack of Connoisseur Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze, and 1 pack of the TK/NL5/Hz, or not grow the SSSDH, and grow 2 packs of the TK/NL5/Hz.
I know AKBB, and Connoisseur work some together. Connoisseur also has a Consumption. And is the holder of the Cough


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 2, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> What was the veg time on that monster????
> My buddy is going to start a pack, or 2 of the TK/NL5/Hz F2 in the next week. He already started a pack of the Consumption, and is staggering them several days apart.
> May grow a pack of Connoisseur Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze, and 1 pack of the TK/NL5/Hz, or not grow the SSSDH, and grow 2 packs of the TK/NL5/Hz.
> I know AKBB, and Connoisseur work some together. Connoisseur also has a Consumption. And is the holder of the Cough


I've grown a few Haze and land race strains, so I was leary of giving these much veg time.
Veg time was about 20 days from sprout under an led replacement T5 fixture. Straight from dixie cup to coco and big chunk perlite into flower and fed a highly personalized mix of Megacrop, mono potassium phosphate, mono ammonium phosphate and potassium silicate.
The Hazes have such vigorous root systems that explode into the medium, especially from seed.


----------



## bodhipop (Jan 2, 2021)

Man, I need all of the Big Fucker lines. I hope he's breeding heavy with it.

Black Domina PNWHP x Super Skunk - 11/13 up in solos. This line was @psychadelibud 's favorite from his last run and someone else had great success. Extremely vigorous seedlings, already more mature than starters twice as old. Open pollinating these with some other cuts thrown in.

"Indigo Berry" is (OG Kush x LA Confidential x Train-wreck) crossed to an elite clone of Blue Monster (Blueberry‘99 x Black Domina‘98 (Northern Lights, Hash-plant, Ortega, Afghani)) Leans heavy to the Blueberry/Black Domina side.

"Xanadu" is Bandaid Haze #7 [(cuban black haze) x (Northern Lights 5 x Haze A x Thai Male)] x Pre 98 Bubba

BLACK DOMINA PNWHP/SUPER SKUNK F2
INDIGO BERRY X BLACK DOMINA PNWHP/SUPER SKUNK
GOLDEN GOAT X BLACK DOMINA PNWHP/SUPER SKUNK
MEMBER BERRY X BLACK DOMINA PNWHP/SUPER SKUNK
XANADU X BLACK DOMINA PNWHP/SUPER SKUNK
GMO X BLACK DOMINA PNWHP/SUPER SKUNK


----------



## yobotfarmsca (Jan 2, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> That's crossed to the Nl#1?
> Not sure at all how the cross turned out, but I named her "Big Fucker", because she got real big compared to the other 2 females.
> I believe her to be TK dominant
> She is Tk stank up front with hashy and pine undertones, like the NL5xHaze I remember.
> ...


No cross


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 2, 2021)

yobotfarmsca said:


> View attachment 4784930No cross


Do you know if they are fems?


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jan 2, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Do you know if they are fems?


He doesn't seem to do feminized seeds.

It is the TK x NL5/Haze strain but the "Big Fuck" single-cola dominant phenotype was isolated and then seeds were made from there.


----------



## yobotfarmsca (Jan 2, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> He doesn't seem to do feminized seeds.
> 
> It is the TK x NL5/Haze strain but the "Big Fuck" single-cola dominant phenotype was isolated and then seeds were made from there.


Just put 6 in a towel. Let’s see pack had 15


----------



## yobotfarmsca (Jan 2, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Do you know if they are fems?


Reg


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 2, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> He doesn't seem to do feminized seeds.
> 
> It is the TK x NL5/Haze strain but the "Big Fuck" single-cola dominant phenotype was isolated and then seeds were made from there.


Things move fast at Dankortowne.
He's definately got a crew
It was in July he told me he hit her to the Nl1 and who knows how many crosses he's made now, lol.


----------



## RiparianGardens (Jan 3, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Things move fast at Dankortowne.
> He's definately got a crew
> It was in July he told me he hit her to the Nl1 and who knows how many crosses he's made now, lol.


He said he had already done 15 crosses with the Beatrix Choice. Things sure do move fast. 

I'm hoping the "Eternal Sunshine" (Hawaiian sativa x OMG from Bodhi) I just flipped is male. AKBB said if I sent him pollen he'd hit his Hawaiian Skunk with it and send me back seeds. I thought it was a very cool offer.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jan 3, 2021)

RiparianGardens said:


> He said he had already done 15 crosses with the Beatrix Choice


I’m really interested to see if he crossed Beatrix Choice with the CGPR or Dariens Gap.
I would probably grab a pack of those on sheer expectations alone.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 3, 2021)

I have some Beatrix Choice x Sk1 Im interested in. I got them as a freebies. 10 I think it was.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jan 3, 2021)

I’ve got some cgpr vegging now. Super pumped for these. Those outdoor photos earlier in this thread of those looked great. So far they are all vigorous and was going


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 3, 2021)

NL1/Big Skunk is getting close


----------



## yobotfarmsca (Jan 3, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> NL1/Big Skunk is getting close
> View attachment 4785866


Took cuts of mine today how’s she smell


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 3, 2021)

Super fruity, 75% sweet 25% rotten. Can't wait to get them down and drying so I can burn some


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 3, 2021)

@jimihendrix1 Its almost time to start blasting Darians Gap with the Solacure  Excited to see how it turns out.


----------



## Jbaby77 (Jan 7, 2021)

5 female (nl1xnl5)xsuper skunk from 1 pack. 27 days flower. Beautiful plants 3 different phenos all have extremely frickn huge stems, plants are probably 2’ but could hold a pound on them lol. Dank dank old school smells for sure grapefruit, fruit, skunky, deep dankness


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 7, 2021)

Jbaby77 said:


> View attachment 47898365 female (nl1xnl5)xsuper skunk from 1 pack. 27 days flower. View attachment 4789835Beautiful plants 3 different phenos all have extremely frickn huge stems, plants are probably 2’ but could hold a pound on them lol. Dank dank old school smells for sure grapefruit, fruit, skunky, deep dankness


Growin some bonsai trees in there, looks good!


----------



## SFnone (Jan 7, 2021)

Please don't blast me, this isn't meant as an attack of any kind, just information- but it is not "Darians" or "Dariens" gap...

*The Darien Gap*, (with one of those little apostrophe things on the e, (I don't know how to do that...)), is a jungle and marshland area between Panama and Colombia.

From what I've heard, AKBB's cross leans more towards the Panamanian side of things in terms of terps.
Snowhigh has said strains from these areas can sometimes have sharp barbs on the roots... as a form of protection I guess.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 7, 2021)

Americanna x Black Domina @ day 29 of flower


----------



## CloudHidden (Jan 8, 2021)

SFnone said:


> Please don't blast me, this isn't meant as an attack of any kind, just information- but it is not "Darians" or "Dariens" gap...
> 
> *The Darien Gap*, (with one of those little apostrophe things on the e, (I don't know how to do that...)), is a jungle and marshland area between Panama and Colombia.
> 
> ...


If you're on a PC - ALT 0233 gets the é.


----------



## PagingMrHerman (Jan 8, 2021)

Hold dòwñ thê lëttėr ìf yõur ōn ån íphóné


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 11, 2021)

PHK bx is almost finished up  I dropped the temps in the cabin to 60 a few nights to bring out some color.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 11, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> PHK bx is almost finished up  I dropped the temps in the cabin to 60 a few nights to bring out some color.
> View attachment 4793151
> 
> View attachment 4793157


How's the nose on them?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 11, 2021)

Hey Bakersfield how did the Sunshine State Seed Company cut work out?? Im interested in several of their cuts but see mixed reviews. I respect your opinion.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 11, 2021)

Robar said:


> Does anyone have any info on the SSSC M48? South African x Haze isn't a lot to go by. Figured I'd ask here before bothering Dave with my questions.


The only information I can find is that 
The Seed Bank Of Holland won the 1989 High Times Cannabis Cup for Pure Sativa with
Haze x South African Sativa.

Puting 2 and 2 together after reading on the Mr Nice
Forum where Nevil Schoenmakers stated that he never used any of SSSC' work, but they had used his. I'm thinking they could be the same?
I would love to see the M48 page someday.


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 11, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> How's the nose on them?


They have a very faint smell. Just a hint of lime and rubber behind a very earthy smell. I think I might need to up my sulfur or something, I haven't really gotten much smell out of any of my plants. The nl1/big skunk has a very fruity smell, but its not super loud. I would smell it when I opened the tent, but not before. I don't even have a carbon filter on my 4x4, just an extraction fan.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 11, 2021)

I would say they are the same genetics. Either way they would have both gotten them from Skunkman, and at that time were not scatter bred to death. But Id say SSSC used Nevils genetics. Id speculate the South African is the Durban Poison crossed with Haze. DP back then was very popular, and used for several hybrids. It is consistent like Sk1.

Im also thinking after Sensi got the Durban they bred it with Sk1, and still advertised it as Durban. But Mel Franks Original Durban was 80-100 days flowering, and got huge/12ft.

The SSSC SA x Haze AKBB has is also 80+ days as per what one would expect crossed with a real HAZE, and uncrossed Durban.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 11, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Hey Bakersfield how did the Sunshine State Seed Company cut work out?? Im interested in several of their cuts but see mixed reviews. I respect your opinion.


I was asked this a few days ago by another member.

I had a positive experience buying the Triangle Kush
The sender was curteous and prompt.
I recieved a very healthy and clean clone.

The genetics themselves however are not what they claim.
This Triangle Kush is not the Triangle Kush that the breeders are using.
She is short structured and branchy with genetics that resemble a cross of Bubba and triangle with a high that resembles a cross between the 2 in affect and potency.
The buds are rather leafy with a very muted kush aroma and flavor.
She's a bitch to trim and produces a very small crop.

I would never buy their other cuts, because their TK is deceptive.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 11, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> The genetics themselves however are not what they claim.


This is one of my fears about buying cuts online...


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 11, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> This is one of my fears about buying cuts online...


I haven't bought too many, but I think I'm done for a while.
I'd rather trade with forum gromies.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 11, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I haven't bought too many, but I think I'm done for a while.
> I'd rather trade with forum gromies.


Same. I trust the people here rather than someone who's selling it cause if they're selling it. I feel they're more inclined to be persuaded they have what they say they have instead of seeing the potential inaccuracy in the cutting. I wish there were a sub forum on here where guys could post up what they have and people interested in trading cuts could comment on it and if the two folks could reach an accord then everyone wins.


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 11, 2021)

Time to shoot the Gap! Thanks to @jimihendrix1 for helping me pick my keepers. Popped 4, ended up with 4 girls  Originally I was gonna keep 2, but one that I was gonna cull just looked too good. Got these 2 ladies in big pots, left the 3rd keeper in her small pot, probably just gonna feed her with aqua power and Neptune's harvest since the pot is too small for a water only organic run.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 11, 2021)

They look super healthy.


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 11, 2021)

Thanks!! Transplant lastnight didn't phase them a bit. Im excited, can't wait to have a good sativa in the head stash


----------



## Kndreyn (Jan 11, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Same. I trust the people here rather than someone who's selling it cause if they're selling it. I feel they're more inclined to be persuaded they have what they say they have instead of seeing the potential inaccuracy in the cutting. I wish there were a sub forum on here where guys could post up what they have and people interested in trading cuts could comment on it and if the two folks could reach an accord then everyone wins.


Overgrow is a pretty good site for trading and sharing.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 11, 2021)

Kndreyn said:


> Overgrow is a pretty good site for trading and sharing.


There's a bunch of castaways from RIU over there.

I recently started posting there and have noticed a welcoming and positive vibe.

There is another site as well, but what happens there stays there, or you get banned.


----------



## MtRainDog (Jan 11, 2021)

Between these what would you choose:

Big Skunk/NL1 x Super Skunk
NL1/Big Skunk x NL1
NL5/NL1 x Super Skunk

Looking for an old school vibe. I'm a fan of both NL and Skunks sooo it's kinda tough. I'm leaning toward the NL5/NL1 x Super Skunk.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jan 11, 2021)

NL5/NL1 x Super Skunk is the only one without Big Bud in it... something to consider. Not sure if it applies to AKBB's gear but a lot of folks don't like those genetics very much.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 11, 2021)

Kndreyn said:


> Overgrow is a pretty good site for trading and sharing.





Bakersfield said:


> There's a bunch of castaways from RIU over there.
> 
> I recently started posting there and have noticed a welcoming and positive vibe.
> 
> There is another site as well, but what happens there stays there, or you get banned.


Im over on OG, Im just not as active as I used to be. I started a grow log then the CA fires got me and I've been getting back up on my feet since then. And I think I know the site you're referring to Bakersfield... Didnt Docs Dank Seeds migrate over there?


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 11, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Im over on OG, Im just not as active as I used to be. I started a grow log then the CA fires got me and I've been getting back up on my feet since then. And I think I know the site you're referring to Bakersfield... Didnt Docs Dank Seeds migrate over there?


Bummer on the fires.
I hope all is well.
I've had a few close calls with them, been evacuated, but no loss.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 11, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Bummer on the fires.
> I hope all is well.
> I've had a few close calls with them, been evacuated, but no loss.


Yeah, I more or less landed on my feet and thankfully got into a different graduate program that has a better cost of living index so life is a little bit better at the moment.


----------



## SFnone (Jan 11, 2021)

Kndreyn said:


> Overgrow is a pretty good site for trading and sharing.


OG is my second after this and before IC. Very welcoming people... Overall i'd say here is a little more knowledgeable, but OG is much more giving and open... Both are very active, unlike thcfarmer...


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 11, 2021)

Id go for the NL5/NL1 x Super Skunk.


----------



## MtRainDog (Jan 11, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> NL5/NL1 x Super Skunk is the only one without Big Bud in it... something to consider. Not sure if it applies to AKBB's gear but a lot of folks don't like those genetics very much.





jimihendrix1 said:


> Id go for the NL5/NL1 x Super Skunk.


Thanks guys. I picked up the NL5/NL1 x Super Skunk. Those were my thoughts too. Chose his Romulan BX for the freebie.


----------



## RiparianGardens (Jan 11, 2021)

MtRainDog said:


> Thanks guys. I picked up the NL5/NL1 x Super Skunk. Those were my thoughts too. Chose his Romulan BX for the freebie.


the NL5/NL1 x Super Skunk is cool. I'm growing some of those now, along with that crossed to Vintage Blueberry that I made. They seem to really like light, the seedlings really stretch for me at least.


----------



## SYZ (Jan 12, 2021)

Morning folks.
Skunk Qabbage/Mimosa and Blue Steel/Big Skunk were flipped a few days ago now and are starting to get their stretch on.


All the best


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 12, 2021)

RiparianGardens said:


> the NL5/NL1 x Super Skunk is cool. I'm growing some of those now, along with that crossed to Vintage Blueberry that I made. They seem to really like light, the seedlings really stretch for me at least.



What did you think.of the vintage blueberry?

I recently received the fast vintage blueberry, 4 way pure indica and the tknl5haze. Was planning to run all 3 indoor and outdoors


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 12, 2021)

Looking incredible @SYZ


----------



## RiparianGardens (Jan 12, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> What did you think.of the vintage blueberry?
> 
> I recently received the fast vintage blueberry, 4 way pure indica and the tknl5haze. Was planning to run all 3 indoor and outdoors


I should say Fast Vintage blueberry is the one I've run. My understanding is the blueberry Thai male is the dad on that one, which may be different than the regular Vintage blueberry but same mom, the Deans Beans cut. If I'm wrong someone correct me. To be honest I got 3 significantly different plants out of the fast vintage outside, all good in different ways but finished outdoor flower did not carry blueberry terps.

The female I used to make seed indoor with did have an amazing blueberry candy scent throughout. The seedlings I have going now are quite variable again. So basically I don't know what you'll get but they should be sativa leaning leaves, 8-10 week flower, pretty resistant and happy plants.

I grew out a 4 way pure indica male, and he's pollinating two Bodhi strains right now. He was really vigorous and unbothered by stress, eventually turned purple and grew trichomes. OG type stem-rub. The 4way pure indica is supposed to be his most bulletproof outdoor variety (along with Freezeland) so I wanted to use it for some pollen chucking but I also plan to grow a female outside 2021.

He did tell me the TkNL5Haze will be prone to mold outside just a heads up. but the other 2 should do great outside.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 12, 2021)

I sure wish AKBB would make a PNW Hashplant x Sk1 cross. Nothing else in it.


----------



## Robar (Jan 12, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I sure wish AKBB would make a PNW Hashplant x Sk1 cross. Nothing else in it.


If your comment could land say a few hundred likes and someone pointed our man to it maybe, just MAYBE it could happen. I mean hell I don't personally know the man but as a guy that likes to make things if someone tells me they want something and I think its doable and worth my time I'm generally on board if I can squeeze it into my schedule. Just saying it never hurts to ask. 

Oh and I'm your third like to the post cuz I'd love to see it and would be down for 2 packs!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 12, 2021)

Id be down for 2- 4 myself. Or more.


----------



## RiparianGardens (Jan 12, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> What did you think.of the vintage blueberry?
> 
> I recently received the fast vintage blueberry, 4 way pure indica and the tknl5haze. Was planning to run all 3 indoor and outdoors





jimihendrix1 said:


> I sure wish AKBB would make a PNW Hashplant x Sk1 cross. Nothing else in it.


I second that it never hurts to ask, surprisingly accessible and normal dude. Maybe he already made them and would consider selling them to you, or consider making them if not. If you're on IG just shoot him a DM. I've got Skunk 1 / super skunk going now.


----------



## Robar (Jan 12, 2021)

RiparianGardens said:


> I second that it never hurts to ask, surprisingly accessible and normal dude. Maybe he already made them and would consider selling them to you, or consider making them if not. If you're on IG just shoot him a DM. I've got Skunk 1 / super skunk going now.


I was thinking the same thoughts about him possibly already having made the cross with some beans stored away. Yes, very accessible! Just reaching out has always gotten me a response.


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 12, 2021)

RiparianGardens said:


> I second that it never hurts to ask, surprisingly accessible and normal dude. Maybe he already made them and would consider selling them to you, or consider making them if not. If you're on IG just shoot him a DM. I've got Skunk 1 / super skunk going now.


I ran a sk1 x as a couple times. Good bud, a little airy and lots of ammonia


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 12, 2021)

Does an ammonia smell make you nervous during curing? Im still new, ive only dried a couple harvests, but I read somewhere to be on the lookout for an ammonia smell when curing, was a sign of anaerobic bacteria? I'm not sure if there would be something visually along with the ammonia smell, that helps in identifying a problem?


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 12, 2021)

Picked up a few strains from Ak Bean Brains today.
Some testers and some old school dank reproductions.
I never grew this one back when, but this ones getting wet tomorrow.

I'm told she is the destroyer.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 12, 2021)

Everyone used to say that was a do not miss strain.


----------



## RiparianGardens (Jan 12, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Picked up a few strains from Ak Bean Brains today.
> Some testers and some old school dank reproductions.
> I never grew this one back when, but this ones getting wet tomorrow.
> View attachment 4794588
> I'm told she is the destroyer.


I used to always grab that strain. really nice - akbb sent a vid of the rosin made from Kali Mist it looked dank!


----------



## SYZ (Jan 13, 2021)

Christ... this man sure knows how to get me to part with cash. Absolutely cannot resist a Kali Mist repro. Any more info @Bakersfield ?


----------



## Funkentelechy (Jan 13, 2021)

RiparianGardens said:


> He did tell me the TkNL5Haze will be prone to mold outside just a heads up. but the other 2 should do great outside.


 I grew two TKNL5Haze outside this year and didn't have any issues with mold on either of them.
They did take a little longer to mature than what is ideal for my climate though.


----------



## RiparianGardens (Jan 13, 2021)

SYZ said:


> Christ... this man sure knows how to get me to part with cash. Absolutely cannot resist a Kali Mist repro. Any more info @Bakersfield ?


I asked him about his process he said "I got the f3 the f2 weeded out the loose types the f3 I weeded out some male herms the girls were no intersex now I'm running 30 from my keeper mom to bx"


----------



## CloudHidden (Jan 13, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Picked up a few strains from Ak Bean Brains today.
> Some testers and some old school dank reproductions.
> I never grew this one back when, but this ones getting wet tomorrow.
> View attachment 4794588
> I'm told she is the destroyer.


Holy crap! Nice! He's got KM? Was that up to order or was it a freebie?


----------



## MtRainDog (Jan 13, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Picked up a few strains from Ak Bean Brains today.
> Some testers and some old school dank reproductions.
> I never grew this one back when, but this ones getting wet tomorrow.
> View attachment 4794588
> I'm told she is the destroyer.





CloudHidden said:


> Holy crap! Nice! He's got KM? Was that up to order or was it a freebie?


Need this KM. Where do I go to click the buttons to make it happen?


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 13, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> Does an ammonia smell make you nervous during curing? Im still new, ive only dried a couple harvests, but I read somewhere to be on the lookout for an ammonia smell when curing, was a sign of anaerobic bacteria? I'm not sure if there would be something visually along with the ammonia smell, that helps in identifying a problem?


I’ve never heard that before about buds curing. I have heard that about teas and soil. I get ammonia when I break the buds open.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 13, 2021)

Id email him.





MtRainDog said:


> Need this KM. Where do I go to click the buttons to make it happen?



Id ask for a seed list. He gives more free seeds when ordering directly from him.
[email protected]


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 13, 2021)

CloudHidden said:


> Holy crap! Nice! He's got KM? Was that up to order or was it a freebie?





MtRainDog said:


> Need this KM. Where do I go to click the buttons to make it happen?





SYZ said:


> Christ... this man sure knows how to get me to part with cash. Absolutely cannot resist a Kali Mist repro. Any more info @Bakersfield ?


All I know for sure is they are an F4.
These could be prerelease, I didn't think to ask.
I'm not sure if this will work, but @Dankortowne knows.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 13, 2021)

He has them for sale on his seed list. I just got a new list 3-4 days ago. I didnt see them at JBC.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 13, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> He has them for sale on his seed list. I just got a new list 3-4 days ago. I didnt see them at JBC.


Yup. Its a 100$ pack. Im curious to see what'll come outta his KM and also his WW


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 13, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> The only information I can find is that
> The Seed Bank Of Holland won the 1989 High Times Cannabis Cup for Pure Sativa with
> Haze x South African Sativa.
> 
> ...





idlewilder said:


> I’ve never heard that before about buds curing. I have heard that about teas and soil. I get ammonia when I break the buds open.


Thanks for the info!!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 13, 2021)

Ive seen ammoniated weed that was breaking down in the bag decades ago. It for sure can be associated with anaerobic bacteria.


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 13, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Ive seen ammoniated weed that was breaking down in the bag decades ago. It for sure can be associated with anaerobic bacteria.


I should clarify that the ammonia smell is like cat piss


----------



## RiparianGardens (Jan 13, 2021)

MtRainDog said:


> Need this KM. Where do I go to click the buttons to make it happen?


The Kali Mist is on Golden Ticket for $100


----------



## MtRainDog (Jan 13, 2021)

RiparianGardens said:


> The Kali Mist is on Golden Ticket for $100


And ordered, just like that! Thanks dude!


----------



## Robar (Jan 13, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Yup. Its a 100$ pack. Im curious to see what'll come outta his KM and also his WW


Bought 2 packs of the Williams Wonder just on principle. It was one of those "When do you think you'll ever get the chance again?" moments. I didn't pick up the KM but know I need to just for the vault if nothing else.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 13, 2021)

Robar said:


> Bought 2 packs of the Williams Wonder just on principle. It was one of those "When do you think you'll ever get the chance again?" moments. I didn't pick up the KM but know I need to just for the vault if nothing else.


I have the Williams Wonder as well. 
It was on the top of my list
WW was one of the strains I would read about in 
High Times in the 90's that I couldn't find.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 13, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I have the Williams Wonder as well.
> It was on the top of my list
> WW was one of the strains I would read about in
> High Times in the 90's that I couldn't find.


Dammit, guys, I can't afford to keep buying seeds! Looks like I gotta snatch a WW pack now too


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 13, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Dammit, guys, I can't afford to keep buying seeds! Looks like I gotta snatch a WW pack now too


The struggle is real!


----------



## Jbaby77 (Jan 13, 2021)

Nl5/nl1xsuper skunk day 33 2 gallon soil, this looks to be the keeper of the bunch, looks to be huge yielder, little leaf, tric’d out too, super strong candied grapefruit tart smell... mmmmmm, hopefully flavor comes through on her! Likes food!


----------



## MtRainDog (Jan 14, 2021)

I picked up Strayfox's William's Temple (a WW bx essentially), I think I paid $37 on GLO. I'm assuming AKBB is using some of the same cuts Bodhi/SF are using? Seems like it.


----------



## TWest65 (Jan 14, 2021)

RiparianGardens said:


> The Kali Mist is on Golden Ticket for $100


Golden Ticket doesn't appear to have their inventory database tied to their website. It allowed me to begin the checkout process with 995 packs of Kali Mist in my cart. So, I won't be purchasing from them.


----------



## MtRainDog (Jan 14, 2021)

TWest65 said:


> Golden Ticket doesn't appear to have their inventory database tied to their website. It allowed me to begin the checkout process with 995 packs of Kali Mist in my cart. So, I won't be purchasing from them.


I noticed too their website is a bit off. As I was browsing, when you select a pack it might say "Only 3 in stock" regardless if you switch between say a 5pk or a 10pk. It is confusing. Are they a relatively new site?


----------



## Blueberry bref (Jan 14, 2021)

MtRainDog said:


> I picked up Strayfox's William's Temple (a WW bx essentially), I think I paid $37 on GLO. I'm assuming AKBB is using some of the same cuts Bodhi/SF are using? Seems like it.


Temple can kind of dominate crosses; stray was definitely looking for a wwbx in there but you are likely to to find some taller, candied orange, face melt smoke in there


----------



## northernsour (Jan 14, 2021)

I do feel he has good gear, I copped a bunch of nl1 and bdbx before he was even in seed banks and found some really cool dank classic weed. I now just feel like can't trust the dude now. I don't think his gear is fake at all, I'm just not sure he even knows what he has. Im always extremely skeptical when someone has THAT many strains available. He must be outsourcing lots of work, cause if he's not it would be nearly impossible to not have pretty bad cross pollen contamination considering how many males he seems to use. Another sketchy thing was how he said HE had the freezer with the old beans in it but now it seems its some other dudes freezer? 

The way he described his Black Domina bx like 5 different ways always bothered me, it does now seem on his web site he has it listed out correctly, but not sure why he couldn't have said it correctly to begin with and avoid the confusion. It seemed like when he got on seedsherenow he all of a sudden had a shit ton more crosses and got "breeder of the year", feel like that wasn't a coincidence. If you just think about how long it takes to develop and test a line, it just doesn't seem to add up. Lastly there was the incident with him blaming SKUNK VA for stealing all of dukes gear when he went to prison. He made an apology on IG then deleted it soon after. idk, just when there's smoke there's usually fire, especially in the seed game. sorry to bring in any bad vibes but Im just curious if anyone feels the same way about the dude.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 14, 2021)

northernsour said:


> I do feel he has good gear, I copped a bunch of nl1 and bdbx before he was even in seed banks and found some really cool dank classic weed. I now just feel like can't trust the dude now. I don't think his gear is fake at all, I'm just not sure he even knows what he has. Im always extremely skeptical when someone has THAT many strains available. He must be outsourcing lots of work, cause if he's not it would be nearly impossible to not have pretty bad cross pollen contamination considering how many males he seems to use. Another sketchy thing was how he said HE had the freezer with the old beans in it but now it seems its some other dudes freezer?
> 
> The way he described his Black Domina bx like 5 different ways always bothered me, it does now seem on his web site he has it listed out correctly, but not sure why he couldn't have said it correctly to begin with and avoid the confusion. It seemed like when he got on seedsherenow he all of a sudden had a shit ton more crosses and got "breeder of the year", feel like that wasn't a coincidence. If you just think about how long it takes to develop and test a line, it just doesn't seem to add up. Lastly there was the incident with him blaming SKUNK VA for stealing all of dukes gear when he went to prison. He made an apology on IG then deleted it soon after. idk, just when there's smoke there's usually fire, especially in the seed game. sorry to bring in any bad vibes but Im just curious if anyone feels the same way about the dude.


I didn't know he was ever on Seeds Here Now?

I wouldn't want to talk about Ak Beanbrains business model or growing practices, because it's not my place.
Maybe, there could be more transparency, and most breeders will drive you nuts trying to figure out what's what with their strains and crosses.
This is often not helped by the vendors themselves being rushed into listing many different strains. Inaccuracies abound with lack of information and possibly understanding.
Nothing new there.
In the end if the beans don't grow out to your expectations then I'd be the first to move on.

I will say that he is known for his honesty and if he thinks someone is getting screwed over, he will step up and offer support. I'm not sure if he's afraid of much. Dudes a towering presence, but cool as they come.
BTW, that beef was started by Duke Diamonds wife wanting to find out where it all went.
Shit happens!


----------



## Robar (Jan 14, 2021)

Did anyone hear a troll fart?


----------



## MtRainDog (Jan 14, 2021)

Breeder drama is nothing new, comes with the job it seems. There’s only one way to find out if the beans are to your liking....get em wet


----------



## northernsour (Jan 14, 2021)

I farted. didn't mean to. not trying to troll at all, just


Bakersfield said:


> I didn't know he was ever on Seeds Here Now?
> 
> I wouldn't want to talk about Ak Beanbrains business model or growing practices, because it's not my place.
> Maybe, there could be more transparency, and most breeders will drive you nuts trying to figure out what's what with their strains and crosses.
> ...


you make very good points, sorry to muddle the thread up at all, just had some concerns. ( still got some) but sometimes u just gotta air em out to get clarity.


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 14, 2021)

Durban f4 male flowering and already dropping pollen in a solo cup under 24hrs t5s.


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 14, 2021)

Mmm that’s not good. Flowering from being rootbound?


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 14, 2021)

The Mantis said:


> Durban f4 male flowering and already dropping pollen in a solo cup under 24hrs t5s.
> 
> View attachment 4796784





idlewilder said:


> Mmm that’s not good. *Flowering from being rootbound*?


This is what my first assumption would be as well.


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 14, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> This is what my first assumption would be as well.


Not sure why, didn't stop to ask him and he's sleeping with the fishes now.


----------



## SFnone (Jan 14, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Mmm that’s not good. Flowering from being rootbound?


Is that common? I've personally never had anything like that happen...


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 14, 2021)

The Mantis said:


> Durban f4 male flowering and already dropping pollen in a solo cup under 24hrs t5s.
> 
> View attachment 4796784





SFnone said:


> Is that common? I've personally never had anything like that happen...


I've never had that happen.
Looks like there's a tendency to autoflower.
are the others in the pack doing?


----------



## Robar (Jan 14, 2021)

SFnone said:


> Is that common? I've personally never had anything like that happen...


I've had males basically auto flower like that on multiple occasions. Last one was a dope beard Durban male I had saved to pollinate a couple females but he auto flowered like this male in question so I dumped him which means no dobe beard f2's for my freezer.


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 14, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I've never had that happen.
> Looks like there's a tendency to autoflower.
> are the others in the pack doing?


This one is the only plant out of 9 plants from the pack that has done this.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 14, 2021)

A buddy of mine wants to do a little joint project in a few weeks. Ive got 3 1000w HID sitting around, $1000,s worth of seeds, and hes got a big basement. He doesnt know how to grow, nor does he know much about genetics.

Figure Ill use 1 x 1000w for veg, and stretch it to a 5 x 5 area, and then use 2x 1000w HID for flowering. Start seedlings in 32oz Deli Containers/Promix BX. Veg until sexed in 3 gallon pots/Promix BX. 14- 18 females is what Im shooting for. Then repot them 30 gallon Totes. The totes are 32 long, and 18 wide. I figure I can get 6 containers per light per light, 3 plants per container and maybe give them 3-5 days under 2x 1000w HID, and then flower them. Also will probably stagger them, and grow several strains.
I figure Ill start with germinating 70-80 seeds to come up with 36 females.
This is also a pheno hunt, and is one reason Im squeezing so many in. I wont let them get to big, but make it up with numbers, and go through at lest 10 seeds per strain/hopefully 5 females.

Probably start some packs of
AKBB TK/NL5/Hz F2
AKBB SK1 x Beatrix Choice
AKBB PNW Hashplant/Black Domina x Super Skunk
Connoisseur Genetics Nevils OG. The Nevils side is supposed to be his best work. Ill start 15 of them. Has the same Orgnkid ect Male as below.
Connoisseur Genetics Psychosis cut ( 80s NL5/Haze cut ) x Ognkid ChemBX3 x Connoisseur OG, and Male is OG Dominant.
The Green Stash 89 NL5 F2
Authentic Genetics Sk1

Should be able to come up with 36 good females from those. Im sure Ill start to many but its better to have more than you know what to do with vs wishing you would have started several more. Will probably start the TGS NL5, and the AKBB Black Dom/PNWHP/SS first, as they will probably be the smaller plants with less stretch.

Im also waiting for Connoisseur to email me back, and tell me the stretch on the Psychosis/Chem/OG.

I may start the Psychosis, TK/NL5/Hz, and Nevils OG last as they are generally the taller plants. They would be 3 weeks behind the 1st starts.

My other buddy already has 15/15 of the Consumption up. About a week now. Hes gonna start a pack of TK/NL5/Hz F2 next, may have already, and then a pack of Connoisseur SSSDH, which is supposed to be potent, and huge. Guy told me today he was cleaning out his basement, and will I be ready in 2 weeks. Sounds promising. Really interested in several of those strains. Im really interested in the Black Dom x PNWHP x Super Skunk


----------



## kroc (Jan 14, 2021)

smoking on some gst x comsumption now, nice yield and was a thirsty girl, really wild terps, piney/fruity/astringent, loving it, def going to be popping more


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 14, 2021)

matty cakes was exceptional, i think he gave them out as freebies they were stunning trichome covered plants very unique, really wish i kept a cut but i have the other half of the seeds, not only in appearance but the effect was special and had a really good vibe from it


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 14, 2021)

PHK Bx got the chop today, day 68 from 12/12. Not a strong smell, but when its on your fingers its an intense lime and gas smell. I mainlined the trunk, but didn't do a whole lot of trimming smaller branches. This is one of the branches and its offshoots. Buds are super dense, as soon as I released them from the trellis they wanted to bend right over. 

It looks almost identical to the phk I used to get, which was one of my top 3 favorite smokes. Can't wait to try it! This is getting locked away in my super secret head stash


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 14, 2021)

Here's the nL1/big skunk I chopped a couple weeks ago in regular light and with a flash. Super fruity with a great buzz, 70/30 head/body. Not an overpowering buzz, but its like a freight train, just chugs along at a steady pace. Definitely going to grow again.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 14, 2021)

Day 36 of the Americanna x Black Domina 
Thickening up nicely.
They have that sweet fruity early flower perfume going on.


----------



## Lee_Eagle (Jan 15, 2021)

Does anyone know if “TK/TK NL5 Haze F2” Is an F2 before The backcross or before and after? I know the backcross was made with at least one TK NL5 Haze F2 male. 

I am halfway through the pot cast, he’s mentioned that he doesn’t use a single male whenever possible so I wonder if he selected different dominance traits in males for each outcross, backcross or the F3 lines. He also mentions male selection by overall health and structure so maybe he selected for NL, Tk or Haze structured males or the best overall males with different dominant pheno females.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 15, 2021)

Lee_Eagle said:


> Does anyone know if “TK/TK NL5 Haze F2” Is an F2 before The backcross or before and after? I know the backcross was made with at least one TK NL5 Haze F2 male.
> 
> I am halfway through the pot cast, he’s mentioned that he doesn’t use a single male whenever possible so I wonder if he selected different dominance traits in males for each outcross, backcross or the F3 lines. He also mentions male selection by overall health and structure so maybe he selected for NL, Tk or Haze structured males or the best overall males with different dominant pheno females.


The way it's written says it's tk crossed with an f2.


----------



## RiparianGardens (Jan 16, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I've never had that happen.
> Looks like there's a tendency to autoflower.
> are the others in the pack doing?


On The Pot Cast he says the Vintage Blueberry has a tendency to auto flower if root bound, thats the only one I can recall. I haven't tested it out though, but I've had one in a small pot and it didn't auto flower. I would think it's a stress reaction the way things can hermie if they're root bound. I don't see how Durban would have an semi-autoflowering trait in it but maybe it does? I think some genetics just have that trigger from the stress of being root bound. Seems breeders like to use small pots on males to test how they react to rootbound-ness.


----------



## RiparianGardens (Jan 16, 2021)

MtRainDog said:


> I noticed too their website is a bit off. As I was browsing, when you select a pack it might say "Only 3 in stock" regardless if you switch between say a 5pk or a 10pk. It is confusing. Are they a relatively new site?


I ordered 3 packs of AKBB from them when they had the sale. One of them which said it was in stock, they e-mailed me and said they ran out but still had it in freebies, so they'd give it to me in freebies and let me select a new pack. Website is weird but customer service, shipping time and freebie game was on point. just my experience.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jan 16, 2021)

Cool really interested in those early blueberries myself for outdoor early harvest potential, also haven’t seen true blueberry terps since before they were called terps


----------



## mindriot (Jan 16, 2021)

If you're growing from seed you have a greater chance of rootbound stress because of the taproot. Growing from a cut instead can help, in my experience.


----------



## Palomar (Jan 16, 2021)

Anyone finished a blueberry muffin cross yet? Any reports on yield and a smoke report?

respect,
pal


----------



## quiescent (Jan 17, 2021)

Being rootbound can cause premature flowering but so can 24h veg. Plants need a break to metabolize nutrients properly and generate new cells. No cannabis plant is going to be happy growing under 24h lights. 

Give em 18/6 and some new shoes, I bet they'll be fine and that male will probably reveg if you pinch off the flowers.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 17, 2021)

quiescent said:


> Being rootbound can cause premature flowering but so can 24h veg. Plants need a break to metabolize nutrients properly and generate new cells. No cannabis plant is going to be happy growing under 24h lights.
> 
> Give em 18/6 and some new shoes, I bet they'll be fine and that male will probably reveg if you pinch off the flowers.


What's up @quiescent ?
I haven't seen you around in a while.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 18, 2021)

Just plugging away... covid times haven't been fun.

Hope all has been well with you, I've seen what you've been sowing on insta.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 18, 2021)

quiescent said:


> Just plugging away... covid times haven't been fun.
> 
> Hope all has been well with you, I've seen what you've been sowing on insta.


No kidding.
The politics of it all.
Best wishes to you and yours and I hope to see you around here more.


----------



## Dankortowne (Jan 18, 2021)

yobotfarmsca said:


> View attachment 4784930No cross





yobotfarmsca said:


> View attachment 4784930No cross


that is the nl1 cross and the only big fuck cross out right now


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jan 18, 2021)

Dankortowne said:


> that is the nl1 cross and the only big fuck cross out right now


Woohoo, welcome Dankortowne (AK Bean Brains) to Rollitup!


----------



## yobotfarmsca (Jan 18, 2021)

Dankortowne said:


> that is the nl1 cross and the only big fuck cross out right now


So to understand “the big fuck” pack I have is tknl5hze x nl1(big fuck) is the correct ?


----------



## Dankortowne (Jan 18, 2021)

yobotfarmsca said:


> So to understand “the big fuck” pack I have is tknl5hze x nl1(big fuck) is the correct ?


yes


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 18, 2021)

Good to have you here @Dankortowne


----------



## Dankortowne (Jan 18, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> A buddy of mine wants to do a little joint project in a few weeks. Ive got 3 1000w HID sitting around, $1000,s worth of seeds, and hes got a big basement. He doesnt know how to grow, nor does he know much about genetics.
> 
> Figure Ill use 1 x 1000w for veg, and stretch it to a 5 x 5 area, and then use 2x 1000w HID for flowering. Start seedlings in 32oz Deli Containers/Promix BX. Veg until sexed in 3 gallon pots/Promix BX. 14- 18 females is what Im shooting for. Then repot them 30 gallon Totes. The totes are 32 long, and 18 wide. I figure I can get 6 containers per light per light, 3 plants per container and maybe give them 3-5 days under 2x 1000w HID, and then flower them. Also will probably stagger them, and grow several strains.
> I figure Ill start with germinating 70-80 seeds to come up with 36 females.
> ...


The skunk 1 / BC was a untested freebie it was a 96 Mel Frank skunk1, we ran a couple small batches it was flowered early at 4 weeks,heavy stress and half hermed ,I’m not putting anymore out


----------



## Lee_Eagle (Jan 18, 2021)

Hello Mr Brains! I enjoyed getting to know a bit more about you from the pot cast. The parts talking about super males and cannabis reverting to hemp were really great. 

I’m obviously now sold on the TK/NL5 Haze F3s, Consumption F2, and am curious about the TK/TK/NL5 Haze. Could you give some insights on the males used? Im wondering if you selected different groups of males for each project or used the best overall males to pollinate each.


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 18, 2021)

Hey @Dankortowne, could you explain the difference between your TKNL5Haze Breeder packs and the F2s?


----------



## nuskool89 (Jan 18, 2021)

Dankortowne said:


> that is the nl1 cross and the only big fuck cross out right now


Welcome!


----------



## Palomar (Jan 18, 2021)

Welcome!

respect,
pal


----------



## Dankortowne (Jan 19, 2021)

Lee_Eagle said:


> Hello Mr Brains! I enjoyed getting to know a bit more about you from the pot cast. The parts talking about super males and cannabis reverting to hemp were really great.
> 
> I’m obviously now sold on the TK/NL5 Haze F3s, Consumption F2, and am curious about the TK/TK/NL5 Haze. Could you give some insights on the males used? Im wondering if you selected different groups of males for each project or used the best overall males to pollinate each.


Thanks man!
the f2 tknl5haze showed three distinct types I just isolated them grew the seed out and did open pollenation within the types nl dom ,Tk dom, haze dom to make the f3 , and kept a f1 mom of the Tk and nl dom for bx , for the haze dom it’s available but prefer the consumption 

the consumption was a single Tknl5haze f1 male bred to the cough (nl5/haze )owned and bred by Relic
to make f2 I used my own males open on the first batch 
I used an isolated f2#2 male that Relic chose to make the second batch from my favorite two f1 moms 
next I’ll research through some more f1 , I really like the f2 choices 
the Tk/ tknl5haze was a single selected male f2( pic on IG feed)bred back to Tk mom for bx
since then I’ve took two of those males and back to the Tk mom to do a bx 2f1 its been available for testing for a couple months


----------



## Lee_Eagle (Jan 19, 2021)

Dankortowne said:


> I really like the f2 choices
> the Tk/ tknl5haze was a single selected male f2( pic on IG feed)bred back to Tk mom for bx
> since then I’ve took two of those males and back to the Tk mom to do a bx 2f1 its been available for testing for a couple months


Listening to you and Karma talk gave me dirty thoughts of your consumption males knocking up Karma’s A5 cut . 

Sounds like you’ll soon be helping me live out dreams at 13 of growing out NL5 inspired by mostly BC and Dutch forums around 98 on 1.2 kbps dial up.........So, I can’t be happier those beans found there way to someone who’s familiar with so many headstash NL5 lines!

My state just finally decriminalized but I’d long thought all current NL5 lineages were either BS or had become watered down to whatever modern, mediocre and low odor indoor strain floating around now.


----------



## Robar (Jan 19, 2021)

Nice seeing you here Dankortowne. If you don't mind could you give us a little background information on the SSSC M48 South African x Haze? Specifically what south African and which haze, but any other info would be helpful and appreciated as well.


----------



## Dankortowne (Jan 19, 2021)

Robar said:


> Nice seeing you here Dankortowne. If you don't mind could you give us a little background information on the SSSC M48 South African x Haze? Specifically what south African and which haze, but any other info would be helpful and appreciated as well.


There’s not much info on the m48 it’s listed in the 89-90 sssc catalog as an insert leaflet of newly added strains 
I’m in contact with Kees I can ask him what karel used


----------



## Dankortowne (Jan 19, 2021)

Robar said:


> Nice seeing you here Dankortowne. If you don't mind could you give us a little background information on the SSSC M48 South African x Haze? Specifically what south African and which haze, but any other info would be helpful and appreciated as well.


It’s a spicy peppery haze terp and very diovascular smoke
mosty collumnar stalks , takes 12-14 weeks to finish


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 19, 2021)

Dankortowne said:


> There’s not much info on the m48 it’s listed in the 89-90 sssc catalog as an insert leaflet of newly added strains
> I’m in contact with Kees I can ask him what karel used


Thank You
I think you might be the first person to post that insert on the internet.


----------



## Robar (Jan 19, 2021)

Dankortowne said:


> There’s not much info on the m48 it’s listed in the 89-90 sssc catalog as an insert leaflet of newly added strains
> I’m in contact with Kees I can ask him what karel used


Thank You! I searched the net high and low and didn't find anything beyond what you had in your listing. The insert pick you share is not to my knowledge anywhere else on the net. I bought a couple packs and was hoping to learn more about the genetics and the history. So again thanks!

Robert


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 21, 2021)

Here is my weekly progression picture of one of the 
Americanna x Black Domina @ day 42. 
She has the dumpster citrus of the Americanna and some added fuel coming out. 
She is definately getting loud.


----------



## cbizzle (Jan 21, 2021)

Picked up some Black Star as freebies. I asked once before but there wasn’t much info, but what is the background on this strain? Figured I would ask again with Dankortowne in the house.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jan 21, 2021)

Three female CGPR going into flower shortly once transplanted into bed. Been super stoked to grow these since psycidelibud posted pics a ways back. Will update when the fun begins


----------



## Dankortowne (Jan 21, 2021)

cbizzle said:


> Picked up some Black Star as freebies. I asked once before but there wasn’t much info, but what is the background on this strain? Figured I would ask again with Dankortowne in the house.


The black star is the 95 blkdom bx/ starfigher bx it’s an extreme indica,even though it’s an f1 
it’s very much like pure Deep Chunk 
needs lots of air circulation or lower humidity at the end it is prone to bud rot


----------



## cbizzle (Jan 21, 2021)

Awesome! Really happy you’re here. This place turned me onto your gear so now I have 10 packs/10 strains to try and choose between. This helps, thanks!


----------



## Dankortowne (Jan 21, 2021)

cbizzle said:


> Awesome! Really happy you’re here. This place turned me onto your gear so now I have 10 packs/10 strains to try and choose between. This helps, thanks!


And your a Dog Lover!


----------



## cbizzle (Jan 21, 2021)

Dankortowne said:


> And your a Dog Lover!


Oh man, loved that girl. RIP, see you again some day girl! Have a female Old English Bulldog now who is real fun dog.


----------



## raggyb (Jan 21, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Here is my weekly progression picture of one of the
> Americanna x Black Domina @ day 42.
> She has the dumpster citrus of the Americanna and some added fuel coming out.
> She is definately getting loud.
> View attachment 4802748


that's one long shlong


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 21, 2021)

raggyb said:


> that's one long shlong


It wasn't my intention to sculpt it that way, lol.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 22, 2021)

Dankortowne said:


> The black star is the 95 blkdom bx/ starfigher bx it’s an extreme indica,even though it’s an f1
> it’s very much like pure Deep Chunk
> needs lots of air circulation or lower humidity at the end it is prone to bud rot



What is your best outdoor strain for Chicago weather?


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 22, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> What is your best outdoor strain for Chicago weather?


Yes, enquiring minds would like to know.

Also, back on the M48, can I run that with five feet of height? Would you reccomend just vegging for 2-3 weeks then flipping?


----------



## Robar (Jan 22, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Yes, enquiring minds would like to know.
> 
> Also, back on the M48, can I run that with five feet of height? Would you reccomend just vegging for 2-3 weeks then flipping?


I'm not the one you're asking but when I run sativas inside I clone the seed plant after they've shown sex and flower clones. Tall sativas are a bitch indoors but cloned and started short they can be managed much easier.


----------



## Dankortowne (Jan 22, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> What is your best outdoor strain for Chicago weather?


It’s hard to say we don’t grow outdoors except autos or light dep 
Ak4way, vintage blueberry,freezeland work on both coasts at your latitude I’d say they will finish first week of October


----------



## Dankortowne (Jan 22, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Yes, enquiring minds would like to know.
> 
> Also, back on the M48, can I run that with five feet of height? Would you reccomend just vegging for 2-3 weeks then flipping?


You can do that , about three weeks will give you a finished plant under 5 feet ,they tend to be more upward than the typical Xmas tree shape but they are not a single stem
you can do what Robar suggested and sex and clone they will be a bit more controlled and a week faster


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 22, 2021)

Dankortowne said:


> You can do that , about three weeks will give you a finished plant under 5 feet ,they tend to be more upward than the typical Xmas tree shape but they are not a single stem
> you can do what Robar suggested and sex and clone they will be a bit more controlled and a week faster


Thanks

I've been kind of stalking your lines lately. I'm holding some AK4Way (on rec from JBC, they like you) Beatrix, Durban and the M48 from the last drop.

I know you have spoken very highly of the TK NL5 Haze, would you be so kind as to briefly describe the effects and flavor profiles of the three F3 leaners? And how homozygous those are?

I would also love to know maybe your top three recs on what else you would recommend if you weighted them 50% quality of smoke and 50% homozygosity. I don't care that much about yield or bag appeal, I just grow for myself and I don't have the room to play the pheno hunt game.

Thanks again


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 22, 2021)

I just finished up the PHK bx and it's


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 23, 2021)

I think it was you @bodhipop that recommended the nl1/big skunk x nl1. When I was looking for it, I came across the PHK. An old love of mine, now everytime I look at the jars holding those beautiful little Christmas trees, I hear that song "reunited and it feels so good"  
I appreciate the recommendation, wouldn't have found AK without it


----------



## bodhipop (Jan 23, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> I think it was you @bodhipop that recommended the nl1/big skunk x nl1. When I was looking for it, I came across the PHK. An old love of mine, now everytime I look at the jars holding those beautiful little Christmas trees, I hear that song "reunited and it feels so good"
> I appreciate the recommendation, wouldn't have found AK without it


Glad to be of any help, friend! Heck if you get around to taking any pics you know where to find us AK boys.
After your review and photos from bob hemphill's PHK Bx (PHK/Kabul Kush x PHK) I've been wanting to get my mits on it. Looking forward to your smoke report!


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 23, 2021)

Here's a shot inside one of the jars


----------



## Lee_Eagle (Jan 23, 2021)

Dankortowne said:


> the Tk/ tknl5haze was a single selected male f2( pic on IG feed)bred back to Tk mom for bx
> since then I’ve took two of those males and back to the Tk mom to do a bx 2f1 its been available for testing for a couple months


@Dankortowne how can I follow what you have testing?


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 23, 2021)

There's a rooster in my hen house! Darien Gap tried to pull a fast one on me. Such a good looking plant. Things were a little tight in the tent anyways. 


Still have 2 Darien Gap females in flower on the right


----------



## Dankortowne (Jan 23, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Thanks
> 
> I've been kind of stalking your lines lately. I'm holding some AK4Way (on rec from JBC, they like you) Beatrix, Durban and the M48 from the last drop.
> 
> ...


The nl dom is sweet terpinaline and hash very strong couch lock 
the Tk dom is a mix of funk gas ,terpinaline and strong up smoke 
the haze dom is spicey very hazey terps ,stong diovascular smoke very up , no ceiling
so it’s not for light weights 
most have about 3/4 non deviation 

I’d say skunk qabbage,907 blue genes, Ak4way are all quality and little deviations


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jan 23, 2021)

Darien gap is the CGPR X TK/NL5HAZE ?


----------



## Dankortowne (Jan 23, 2021)

Lee_Eagle said:


> @Dankortowne how can I follow what you have testing?


No place to follow what’s up for testing,they go out with orders or I test with locals


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jan 23, 2021)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Darien gap is the CGPR X TK/NL5HAZE ?











Darién Gap - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





That is the crazy area between Panama and Columbia, so I'd say that is likely CG/PR


----------



## Dankortowne (Jan 23, 2021)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Darien gap is the CGPR X TK/NL5HAZE ?


The Darian Gap was the name of the cgpr when I got it 
the cgpr/ tknl5haze never got an official name and people started to call it Darian Gap


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jan 23, 2021)

Dankortowne said:


> The Darian Gap was the name of the cgpr when I got it
> the cgpr/ tknl5haze never got an official name and people started to call it Darian Gap



Ah Gotchya, yea I’m pumped for this one. Was expecting this cross to be kind of wild, thin leaf type but it is growing much more like a hybrid as of now. Can’t wait to see the what the flowers look like.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 23, 2021)

Dankortowne said:


> The nl dom is sweet terpinaline and hash very strong couch lock
> the Tk dom is a mix of funk gas ,terpinaline and strong up smoke
> the haze dom is spicey very hazey terps ,stong diovascular smoke very up , no ceiling
> so it’s not for light weights
> ...


Right on, thanks a lot that's gonna help narrow it down a bit.


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 25, 2021)

Time for the PHK bx smoke report  This is what it looks and feels like


The initial buzz is extremely fast and momentarily disorientating. It hits like a 500lb gong in the center of your brain, resonating out with dissipating waves you can feel through your whole body. A few hits had me well beyond the moon. 
Now that its been jarred up for a week or two, the flavor has become dominated by burnt rubber and pine. Not an overwhelming scent, but a pretty strong flavor. Rubber is dominant on the inhale, pine is more pronounced on the exhale. 
The buzz is strong, think along the lines of atomic  I just floated by Elon's Tesla, driver was kind of rude, didn't offer any refreshments. Very well balanced, effects are strong but not overwhelming. 
Hats off to you @Dankortowne, you knocked it out of the park


----------



## SYZ (Jan 26, 2021)

@GrassBurner Sounds wonderful man, for how long did you flower her? Looks like PHK bx has just jumped my bean queue. Maybe that and Black Dom bx to hunt for some extra heavy body effects - now that I've switched to vaping it's harder to get that 'elephant in the lap' vibe.


----------



## SYZ (Jan 26, 2021)

Here's some Skunk Qabbage/Mimosa and Blue Steel/Big Skunk at day 18 of bloom, stretch now over and just in time. A little tip burn from salt build up caused by nighttime dry backs in the coco, other than that they're in rude health.


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 26, 2021)

@SYZ I took them at day 68 of flower. Your plants look incredible!!!


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 26, 2021)

SYZ said:


> Here's some Skunk Qabbage/Mimosa and Blue Steel/Big Skunk at day 18 of bloom, stretch now over and just in time. A little tip burn from salt build up caused by nighttime dry backs in the coco, other than that they're in rude health.
> 
> View attachment 4807619
> 
> View attachment 4807620


what's all the white stuff on your leaves?


----------



## Romulanman (Jan 26, 2021)

Looks like the medium that comes with beneficial bugs. I just had my last crop completely wiped out from spider mites and I tried 2 different kinds as well. I hope its not that.


----------



## SYZ (Jan 26, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> what's all the white stuff on your leaves?


Yeah, it's the medium that predatory bugs come with, but thankfully for the early sign of thrips rather than mites. 
I went a bit over the top but they did the job quickly and thoroughly, no fresh damage for weeks now.


----------



## Jbaby77 (Jan 27, 2021)

2phenos of (nl5/nl1)xsuper skunk, maybe 2 keepers, we’ll see how they smoke but I have a sneaking suspicion with these 2! More leafy one looks even split nl ss, the purplely one total ss structure.. very nice


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 27, 2021)

Americanna x Black Domina @week 7 Day 49


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 27, 2021)

Looks amazing!! What lights are these under?


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 27, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> Looks amazing!! What lights are these under?


This half is under a 630 CMH and the other side is a 600 De HPS, so it's a bit blended.


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 27, 2021)

Nice


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 27, 2021)

Spent about an hour training these wild things. There are probably 20 tie downs on each plant  Beautiful looking plants. The one up front is stretching more than the back, but bending them over almost horizontal seems to have helped a bunch. Secondary branches did do quite a bit of stretching. Plant in the back is just squatty. Both Darien Gap


----------



## BigDavid (Jan 28, 2021)

I wanted to leave a positive exchange I had with AKBB.

Recently, I acquired some seeds that were giving me some issues. I reached out to AKBB and things were sorted in one reply. Totally impressed with his level of "satisfaction guarantee" and communication. Thanks again.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 31, 2021)

I couldnt stand it any longer. Last week I ordered another pack of the Consumption F2, and asked for more Consumption F2 as freebies, of which he said was ok. My buddy started a 15 3 weeks ago, and had 100% germ rates, so I decided to get him some more to go through of that strain. Its supposed to be a big potent strain.....

So today, I ordered a pack of the NL5/Haze, and hopefully will get extras of that strain. Best stuff Ive see in modern times had NL5/Haze on one side. Id have the market cornered if I still had it. The MALE was a Hashplant x Skunk1 from the late 80s, early 90s.

I still wish AKBB would do a PNWHP/Sk1 along with PNWHP x NL1 ( Bob Hemphill-Puck Yeah ). Only person Ive seen use those similar genetics are Duke Diamond Va/Bob Hemphill....... Skelly Hashplant x Sk1, and his Cuddlefish Hashplant, which is Skellys Sister. Cuddlefish is in Local Skunk. As is Skelly. But DDVA had several strains that used the Skelly/ SSSC Sk1....

Id still like to get AKBB
NL1
Black Domina BX
NL5
89NL
Sk1 x SS


----------



## MtRainDog (Jan 31, 2021)

What was used to make the different NL's that are available?

For example, the 89 NL was crossed with what to make seeds?

I think the bx on JBC is NL5 x 89 NL?

Are the NL1 and NL5 different phenos selected/crossed that display traits leaning toward either the 1 or the 5?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 31, 2021)

NL1 is a IBL True Breeding. NL5, NL2 ect are hybrids. I figure the 89NL may be Sensi Seeds Version of NL5 but may be dead wrong.
Todd McCormick will have the Original NL5 genetics from radagasfarmer, and seattle greg for sale in May

89NL may be Melvanetics via Sensi Seeds from 89.

Deep Ellum Seeds has real deal NL2 from Nevils Seed Bank.


----------



## Robar (Feb 1, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> NL1 is a IBL True Breeding. NL5, NL2 ect are hybrids. I figure the 89NL may be Sensi Seeds Version of NL5 but may be dead wrong.
> Todd McCormick will have the Original NL5 genetics from radagasfarmer, and seattle greg for sale in May
> 
> 89NL may be Melvanetics via Sensi Seeds from 89.
> ...


The good folks at akbb told me that as far as they knew the 89nl had never left the Pacific NW.


----------



## MtRainDog (Feb 1, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> NL1 is a IBL True Breeding. NL5, NL2 ect are hybrids. I figure the 89NL may be Sensi Seeds Version of NL5 but may be dead wrong.
> Todd McCormick will have the Original NL5 genetics from radagasfarmer, and seattle greg for sale in May
> 
> 89NL may be Melvanetics via Sensi Seeds from 89.
> ...


To confuse me more, his website also lists a NL5 x NL5 that says it's 92' Marc Emery cut x local AK variety. I want the best representation of NL5 he has, it's a little tough to figure out what's what exactly.

I'm looking mainly at his:

NL5 (from his mailing list)
89/NL5 (from his mailing list)
NL5 bx (jbc website)

they all sound great, but what's the most NL5 of the bunch? What is the bx exactly?


----------



## MtRainDog (Feb 1, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Todd McCormick will have the Original NL5 genetics from radagasfarmer, and seattle greg for sale in May


The pre-orders have been sold out, sadly. Hoping some become available when he releases them in May.


----------



## CloudHidden (Feb 1, 2021)

Robar said:


> The good folks at akbb told me that as far as they knew the 89nl had never left the Pacific NW.


FWIW, they told me the same. Makes me wonder if it is the same as Greg's original NL1.


----------



## N8V Farmer (Feb 1, 2021)

MtRainDog said:


> To confuse me more, his website also lists a NL5 x NL5 that says it's 92' Marc Emery cut x local AK variety. I want the best representation of NL5 he has, it's a little tough to figure out what's what exactly.
> 
> I'm looking mainly at his:
> 
> ...


For what it's worth, I've grown out his NL5 x NL5 and really enjoyed the resulting smoke, it was the jar I opened the most. I also have a pack of his 89NL which I will be cracking next fall. The NL5 x NL5 had a really nice, soft aroma of playdough and candied roses is the best way I could explain it. The flavor carried over well and the high was really nice. It had some good potency and was uplifting but relaxing at the same time
. Very enjoyable. I don't have any prior experience with the NL5 so I can't really compare it to the original. I did have access to a "Northern Lights" back in the 90's but didn't have any specifics on that, it was just called NL.


----------



## CloudHidden (Feb 1, 2021)

MtRainDog said:


> To confuse me more, his website also lists a NL5 x NL5 that says it's 92' Marc Emery cut x local AK variety. I want the best representation of NL5 he has, it's a little tough to figure out what's what exactly.
> 
> I'm looking mainly at his:
> 
> ...


Welcome to the NL rabbit hole, lol. I don't know, but am wondering if the NL5 that Neville worked is a little different than the original NL5 from the PNW.

FWIW, as far as I know, Deep Ellum's NL2 is the F3.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 1, 2021)

Yeah I had to buy 2 packs of the Deep Ellum NL2. Looks like some good genetics, and a fool and their money are soon parted. Its a sickness I tell ya!!!! Its as bad as buying guitar pedals. Maybe worse.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 1, 2021)

CloudHidden said:


> Welcome to the NL rabbit hole, lol. I don't know, but am wondering if the NL5 that Neville worked is a little different than the original NL5 from the PNW.
> 
> FWIW, as far as I know, Deep Ellum's NL2 is the F3.



Im not positive but I believe Nevils cut had an extra Afghan breeding in it, and has been quoted as saying he liked his cut better than the original. Thats what some on the Mr Nice forum say. Tough crowd over there.
Some say the NL2 is the best of any of it, but I cant say as Ive never done the NL2.
I know a strain from Dutch Passion named Oasis is NL2, though Ive not grown it.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 1, 2021)

I've got a shitty memory, but I do believe the 
89 NL are the seeds that AKBB was gifted from a woman that had them stored in the ground, in a cabin up in the interior of Alaska. 
I'm thinking the grantor of the seeds knew that they had been brought to Alaska via the PNW, before the Dutch got involved.


----------



## Robar (Feb 1, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I've got a shitty memory, but I do believe the
> 89 NL are the seeds that AKBB was gifted from a woman that had them stored in the ground, in a cabin up in the interior of Alaska.
> I'm thinking the grantor of the seeds knew that they had been brought to Alaska via the PNW, before the Dutch got involved.


That is what akbb told me as well.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 1, 2021)

N8V Farmer said:


> For what it's worth, I've grown out his NL5 x NL5 and really enjoyed the resulting smoke, it was the jar I opened the most. I also have a pack of his 89NL which I will be cracking next fall. The NL5 x NL5 had a really nice, soft aroma of playdough and candied roses is the best way I could explain it. The flavor carried over well and the high was really nice. It had some good potency and was uplifting but relaxing at the same time
> View attachment 4813119View attachment 4813121. Very enjoyable. I don't have any prior experience with the NL5 so I can't really compare it to the original. I did have access to a "Northern Lights" back in the 90's but didn't have any specifics on that, it was just called NL.


Do you smoke many heavy hitters of today like the Chems or OG's?
I would like to know how it compares.

I grew NL from Sensi Seeds back in 94. 
My keeper pheno was very narcotic like opium.
The kind of weed that envelopes you like a warm sleeping bag, numbs the pain and care of the day, increases sensual arousal, food tastes better and music becomes a 4 dimenensional experience all while glued firmly to the couch, lol.


----------



## N8V Farmer (Feb 1, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Do you smoke many heavy hitters of today like the Chems or OG's?
> I would like to know how it compares.
> 
> I grew NL from Sensi Seeds back in 94.
> ...


Yes, I grew out a few Chem (91) and OG (Legend?) crosses from CSI. Those definitely have a solid "stone" to them whereas the NL is/was potent but more like you described with the warm lift but a good head component to it as well. I think a good way to put the NL pheno I had was a more complex, multi-dimensional high vs. the others. The most narcotic plant I grew was an old school hashplant from Bodhi. Strait put your ass to sleep medicine. That one made me literally have to take a seat on the couch one time. Ha. 

I also have a C99/Kali Mist cross that is very hard hitting (potency came from C99 I believe), that was a pineapple mind scrambler.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 1, 2021)

N8V Farmer said:


> Yes, I grew out a few Chem (91) and OG (Legend?) crosses from CSI. Those definitely have a solid "stone" to them whereas the NL is/was potent but more like you described with the warm lift but a good head component to it as well. I think a good way to put the NL pheno I had was a more complex, multi-dimensional high vs. the others. The most narcotic plant I grew was an old school hashplant from Bodhi. Strait put your ass to sleep medicine. That one made me literally have to take a seat on the couch one time. Ha.
> 
> I also have a C99/Kali Mist cross that is very hard hitting (potency came from C99 I believe), that was a pineapple mind scrambler.


They all sound wonderful, but the C99/Kali Mist sounds like I need to know who the breeder is.


----------



## N8V Farmer (Feb 1, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> They all sound wonderful, but the C99/Kali Mist sounds like I need to know who the breeder is.


That was a cross I made out of necessity actually. I had acquired a pack of the Serious Seeds Kali Mist back in the early 2000's and had been growing those out for quite awhile. I stopped growing for a few years and when I got things going again I ordered some seeds and got 2 C99 beans as freebies. These were Brothers Grimm genetics by way of K.O.S. Of the two, one made it and was a male so I hit my KM female with the pollen and now have this cross. 

The one pheno I grew out from the cross so far had a juicy pineapple aroma & flavor and was very potent. Being so familiar with the KM I can tell that the C99 totally dominated the cross, at least in this pheno. I have about 40 or seeds left and plan to grow some out in the fall to do some selection and an increase. Sadly, I lost the pure KM which was a nice super clear high.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 1, 2021)

AKBB has the PURE KM.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 1, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> AKBB has the PURE KM.


I'm not familiar will the the AKBB KM. Would you be so kind as to give a description? I've dragging my feet on some of his stuff just cause I keep changing what I think I want.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 1, 2021)

From what I understand the AKBeanBrains is from Serious Seeds gear from the 90s.

Email him, and ask for a seed list if you dont have one.

[email protected]


----------



## MtRainDog (Feb 1, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I'm not familiar will the the AKBB KM. Would you be so kind as to give a description? I've dragging my feet on some of his stuff just cause I keep changing what I think I want.


My pack says Kali Mist F4. Picked it up from Golden Ticket Seed Bank. I haven't grown it yet, so that's all I can say about it


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 1, 2021)

N8V Farmer said:


> That was a cross I made out of necessity actually. I had acquired a pack of the Serious Seeds Kali Mist back in the early 2000's and had been growing those out for quite awhile. I stopped growing for a few years and when I got things going again I ordered some seeds and got 2 C99 beans as freebies. These were Brothers Grimm genetics by way of K.O.S. Of the two, one made it and was a male so I hit my KM female with the pollen and now have this cross.
> 
> The one pheno I grew out from the cross so far had a juicy pineapple aroma & flavor and was very potent. Being so familiar with the KM I can tell that the C99 totally dominated the cross, at least in this pheno. I have about 40 or seeds left and plan to grow some out in the fall to do some selection and an increase. Sadly, I lost the pure KM which was a nice super clear high.


Sounds incredible!
If you ever want to trade seeds, off-site, I've got many home crosses.

One I hope to find a keeper in is from a pack of 
Chem D x C99 - original C99, by Duke Diamond, that I won on a Big Shoe auction a few years back.

I've also got the William's Wonder F4's and Kali Mist F4's in seedling stage.


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 2, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Do you smoke many heavy hitters of today like the Chems or OG's?
> I would like to know how it compares.
> 
> I grew NL from Sensi Seeds back in 94.
> ...


Exactly how I remember it.


----------



## CloudHidden (Feb 2, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Im not positive but I believe Nevils cut had an extra Afghan breeding in it, and has been quoted as saying he liked his cut better than the original. Thats what some on the Mr Nice forum say. Tough crowd over there.
> Some say the NL2 is the best of any of it, but I cant say as Ive never done the NL2.
> I know a strain from Dutch Passion named Oasis is NL2, though Ive not grown it.


That's what I understand as well. I've only ever had NL5 once, and liked it. I've got some of AK's NL5, but won't be able to get to it till summer.


----------



## GrassBurner (Feb 2, 2021)

Day 24 for the 2 Gaps. The plant up front is quite a bit bigger, but the plant in the back has started putting on the frost quicker. Both plants look healthy to my untrained eye  

Front Plant


Back Plant


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 2, 2021)

Day 56 Americanna x Black Domina
This is right after the lights go out.
Sorry, the flash is a bit too much on my new phone.
She is very fruity or syrupy sweet smelling with a hint of fuel in there.


----------



## SYZ (Feb 3, 2021)

Day 25 for these Skunk Qabbage/Mimosa. Frosting up and reeking already with notes of plasticine, bin funk, sweet fruity skunk and orange sherbet:





...and this lanky Blue Steel/Big Skunk that started life as a freaky runt, stretching late:


Excellent structures all round and very happy with internodal spacing. Excited to see how they develop!


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 3, 2021)

I was digging deep in my 4x8 tray, looking for problems like Bud rot after spotting some on one of my home chucks, and I found a couple more
Americanna x Black Domina.

One located directly under the lights hotspot, has not liked her environment and has yellow burnt leaves, but is still getting big and swelling.
I never new her name because it was a stretch to reach her name tag until tonight.
I reached in and grabbed her by the Bud and gave her a squeeze.
She smells just like pineapple, amazing!

At the same time I was rustling around the canopy, I got this strong repulsive odor from a plant I was bumping.
It was like the smell of Skunk Cabbage.
I'm sure some of you are familiar with it.
Reminds me of weed skunk and the sulfur compounds given off by cooking Brussel Sprouts.
Very nasty.
So I'm thinking it could be from a Chem D cross, I have a few, but no, it's from an Americanna x Black Domina.

So of the 5 Americanna x Black Domina plants I know of, could be more, 1 smells of sweet rotten fruit, 2 are like dumpster diving with citrus and other fruit and veggies.
1 is like Pineapple and 1 is like rotten ass skunk cabbage after the spring thaw. There may even be the stank of a big Brownie thrown in there, after he's been rolling in dead shit, cause I associate Skunk Cabbage with being in bear country and on high alert.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 4, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I was digging deep in my 4x8 tray, looking for problems like Bud rot after spotting some on one of my home chucks, and I found a couple more
> Americanna x Black Domina.
> 
> One located directly under the lights hotspot, has not liked her environment and has yellow burnt leaves, but is still getting big and swelling.
> ...


Sounds absolutely divine!


----------



## bodhipop (Feb 4, 2021)

It'll be a sad time if @Bakersfield ever stops posting on RIU.
We appreciate you mane!


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 4, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> It'll be a sad time if @Bakersfield ever stops posting on RIU.
> We appreciate you mane!


I've shopped around and haven't found another forum I like better, minus the politics section.


----------



## PanamaRed63 (Feb 4, 2021)

Besides JBC, who else has his gear?


----------



## Drumminghead (Feb 4, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I've shopped around and haven't found another forum I like better, minus the politics section.


Bahahha. Truer words have never been spoken


----------



## Robar (Feb 4, 2021)

PanamaRed63 said:


> Besides JBC, who else has his gear?


There are a few around but buying direct is a great option too. [email protected] request a seed list. They are very friendly folks that I have bought from directly on several occasions. I can happily tell you that my last order had a snafu. I contacted the AKBB folks and politely informed them of the issue. I received quick response assuring me my concern would be looked into. In very short order I received another message to confirm that my issue was being corrected forth with!

In my opinion that's the best kind of feedback I can give.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 4, 2021)

Here's the stanky girl, not much to look at, but I will be attempting a rejuve on her.


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 5, 2021)

Robar said:


> There are a few around but buying direct is a great option too. [email protected] request a seed list. They are very friendly folks that I have bought from directly on several occasions. I can happily tell you that my last order had a snafu. I contacted the AKBB folks and politely informed them of the issue. I received quick response assuring me my concern would be looked into. In very short order I received another message to confirm that my issue was being corrected forth with!
> 
> In my opinion that's the best kind of feedback I can give.


ill second the above statement. I’ve had two rounds through the man himself, and amazing results. The one issue with germination in one of the strains was swiftly replaced accordingly. Matty Cakes was one of my favorites, black dom bx is gettin her second round now, gasolime as well.


----------



## SYZ (Feb 5, 2021)

Agreed, fantastic communication and happy to replace troublesome seeds. About to order direct for the third time for some Kali Mist and William's Wonder. 

@LunarMOG How do you find the Black Dom bx? Physical and sedating?


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 5, 2021)

Well hard to answer that one honestly. I had two females from 5 seeds germinated. Both were quite similar smelling, one significantly larger. Initial smoke test seems to follow along the lines of your inquiry. However the smoke tests weren’t quite the stand outs in comparison to say the Matty Cake (effect and trichome coverage) and Gasolime (potency/flavor). However, two things to consider... I’m chasing a unique experience from the black domina I smoked nearly twenty years ago, so my tolerance amongst other things has drastically changed. Also I have tended to lean toward narrow leaf or “daytime” type plants (super silver haze, sour d, slh, etc).... that is until more recently I’ve learned to appreciate more relaxing sedative plants, indica/Afghanica or type II plants (1:1 thc/cbd ratios). So basically going through so many different phenos of different plants kind of left a few under appreciated. That’s why b dom bx is getting a second try. Also when I get a chance I’ll do proper smoke test and try and remember to respond. Which may be difficult if the effects are as potent as we hope. In other words, if you hear nothin, assume it’s good.


----------



## SYZ (Feb 5, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> In other words, if you hear nothin, assume it’s good.


I really hope that's why we don't hear back from some folk with smoke reports. Thoroughly testing heavy narcotic vars can certainly close me off from the world for a while!

Thanks for the reply. I often find a clone run to be better in terms of potency than the seed plant, hope she delivers for you.


----------



## mindriot (Feb 5, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> ill second the above statement. I’ve had two rounds through the man himself, and amazing results. The one issue with germination in one of the strains was swiftly replaced accordingly. Matty Cakes was one of my favorites, black dom bx is gettin her second round now, gasolime as well.


 I was looking forward to Matty Cakes, my freebies were all male.. how was the smoke? I just finished 4 GG x Black Domina, all really nice.. one GG leaner and 3 black dom leaners. Probably running gasolime next.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 5, 2021)

I got my order of Consumption yesterday. I got 14 seeds in the order, 14 more free, and 16 TK/NL5/Hz x Durban F3 free. The Durban cross seeds look really good and are on the smaller side.
Consumption are really big and fat. Buddy already started 15 of the Consumption I gave him, and are about 2-3 weeks old. Hed also started a pack of the TK/NL5/Hz, and Connoisseur Genetics Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze, which should be interesting. Not sure if he started those yet.

Also waiting on an order of AKBB NL5 x Haze. Asked for more NL5.Hz for freebies.



http://imgur.com/S71mP8M


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 6, 2021)

mindriot said:


> I was looking forward to Matty Cakes, my freebies were all male.. how was the smoke? I just finished 4 GG x Black Domina, all really nice.. one GG leaner and 3 black dom leaners. Probably running gasolime next.


The smoke was amazing. It was seriously one of the most trichome covers plants I’ve ever seen. Defoliating was basically not possible because everything was sugar leaf. Not sure how to describe it, the flavor was somewhat subtle, basically just earthy. But between the potency and effect it was clearly a winner. Very mentally stimulating.


----------



## CloudHidden (Feb 8, 2021)

Three 89NL on day 17 after strike. So far they look fairly consistent in structure.


----------



## TWest65 (Feb 8, 2021)

Just ordered Kali Mist from JBC


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 8, 2021)

What does the GST stand for?? Girl Scout something?? Any info on GST??


I got a free pack/12 seeds of GST x Consumption today.



Also got 2 orders/28 seeds of the NL5 x Haze. Really interested in these, but dont know when they will get planted. Best stuff I smoked in 50 years had NL5 x Haze on the Female side. Hashplant x Sk1 as the MALE.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 8, 2021)

kroc said:


> Ive got a GST x consumption i just threw in flower, stem rub is unreal. menthol, fruity and pine, really excited to see it bud up


Any Updates?? I just got a free pack of these.


----------



## mindriot (Feb 8, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Any Updates?? I just got a free pack of these.


 I believe it's Great Southern Trendkill Skunk, from one of AKBB's locals


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 8, 2021)

Yeah I now see he used to have it for sale as in IBX. To bad I missed that one.


----------



## Jbaby77 (Feb 8, 2021)

Nl5/nl1x super skunk just finished getting the chop day 59.... outstanding in all respects


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 8, 2021)

Americanna x Black Domina
Day 61


----------



## kroc (Feb 9, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Any Updates?? I just got a free pack of these.


ya man i loved that stuff, really oldschool buzz to it and a nice range of terps. quite the yielder too, shes a thirsty one though!


----------



## GrassBurner (Feb 10, 2021)

This short and squatty Darien Gap is gonna be frosty  About 4 weeks into flower and its dusting the leaves already.


----------



## Staretz44 (Feb 10, 2021)

Nobody likes a braggart.


----------



## Robar (Feb 10, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> Nobody likes a braggart.
> View attachment 4822371


Nice selection of AKBB packs there. Nobody likes a braggart unless they are a braggart themselves. Sounds like an open call to brag on your AKBB gear!


----------



## Jbaby77 (Feb 10, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> Nobody likes a braggart.
> View attachment 4822371


Where did you get A1 from??? Jelly


----------



## kwigybo88 (Feb 10, 2021)

Listening to his potcast, man that NL5Haze sounds redonkulous.


----------



## Staretz44 (Feb 10, 2021)

Jbaby77 said:


> Where did you get A1 from??? Jelly


Just ask him for it.


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 10, 2021)

Available in Canada?


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 10, 2021)

g


jimihendrix1 said:


> What does the GST stand for?? Girl Scout something?? Any info on GST??
> 
> 
> I got a free pack/12 seeds of GST x Consumption today.
> ...


Nl5haze is legendary, looks like “high” potential right there. I’m actually burning some gst now, its pretty unique, the buds have a mentholated odor, at least some of them. My favorite is earthy minty and very covered in trichomes. They appear to be large and fairly dry possibly really good for ice extracts. No idea what it brings to a cross though.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Feb 11, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> This short and squatty Darien Gap is gonna be frosty  About 4 weeks into flower and its dusting the leaves already.
> View attachment 4822033
> View attachment 4822029
> View attachment 4822031
> View attachment 4822032



Almost two weeks into flower on my dariens gap as well, and mine had little to no stretch . I was prepared for major growth during first couple weeks of flower with the genetics. As of now they have grown vertically the least of all the varieties I am currently growing. Strange, but your early resin production has got me psyched! 

Seems this line is super uniform as all 3 of my seed plants look like clones and appear to be similar to yours. Good luck


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 11, 2021)

I pulled the Americanna x Black Domina today at day 64.
6 females total.
Smells ranged from pineapple to skunky dumpster.

Here's the prettiest ones.


----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 11, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I pulled the Americanna x Black Domina today at day 64.
> 6 females total.
> Smells ranged from pineapple to skunky dumpster.
> 
> ...


Good shit


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 11, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> Good shit


I hope so.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Feb 12, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I pulled the Americanna x Black Domina today at day 64.
> 6 females total.
> Smells ranged from pineapple to skunky dumpster.
> 
> ...


Cant wait to hear a smoke report mate. Well done, beautiful stuff.


----------



## RichRoots (Feb 12, 2021)

I’m not sure if I got the right seeds...
I ordered 2 packs of Vintage Blueberry but I think I got blueberry muffin. 
Last time I did Vintage Blueberry they were sweet. Some tasted like fruit roll ups/fruit by the foot (green, yellow, & red kind) others were spot on blueberry terps.
This time there was a lot of blueberry muffin smells & taste.


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Feb 13, 2021)

It’s going to be a busy spring...


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Feb 14, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Seattle Greg AKA Greg McCallister, who is in his 70s, just gave Todd McCormick/Authentic Genetics...... his Original NL5 genetics,, and told Exactly what it was bred with.
> Greg got Hawaiian genetics from Hawaii ( this guy is also alive, and wants to collaborate with McCormick, and Greg verified the guy is the guy that holds the original Hawaiian genes ) and bred it to an old Afghan mother he had in the 70s, all of this started in the 70s.
> 
> The Hawaiian is???
> ...


Nevil had the usa nl#5 too. He got it off the indian. So nevil had both his own selected nl5 and the usa nl5 clone side by side and was able to test the breeding quality of both. His turned out superior and more stable and is what made nl5 famous.
The base of all the nl lines is steve murphy afghan x nevil's mazar.


----------



## N8V Farmer (Feb 14, 2021)

RichRoots said:


> I’m not sure if I got the right seeds...
> I ordered 2 packs of Vintage Blueberry but I think I got blueberry muffin.
> Last time I did Vintage Blueberry they were sweet. Some tasted like fruit roll ups/fruit by the foot (green, yellow, & red kind) others were spot on blueberry terps.
> This time there was a lot of blueberry muffin smells & taste.


Any photos of your vintage BB?


----------



## SYZ (Feb 14, 2021)

Start of week 6 for these ladies...

Skunk Qabbage/Mimosa:
   

Blue Steel/Big Skunk: 
 

So far so good!


----------



## GrassBurner (Feb 14, 2021)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Almost two weeks into flower on my dariens gap as well, and mine had little to no stretch . I was prepared for major growth during first couple weeks of flower with the genetics. As of now they have grown vertically the least of all the varieties I am currently growing. Strange, but your early resin production has got me psyched!
> 
> Seems this line is super uniform as all 3 of my seed plants look like clones and appear to be similar to yours. Good luck


Yeah I was ready for a huge stretch myself  Put a trellis on the taller plant, she seems to be getting some legs. The little stump doesn't seem to have any desire to stretch. 
I did take a piece of 1/8" round steel rod, and bend it 90 degrees with a nice sweeping radius. Starting when they were a couple weeks old, 2 or 3 times a week I would move the tie downs along that rod on the growth tip, keeping it almost horizontal. Continued that all the way to flower. 
Here she was yesterday


----------



## Staretz44 (Feb 14, 2021)

DonPetro said:


> Available in Canada?





RichRoots said:


> I’m not sure if I got the right seeds...
> I ordered 2 packs of Vintage Blueberry but I think I got blueberry muffin.
> Last time I did Vintage Blueberry they were sweet. Some tasted like fruit roll ups/fruit by the foot (green, yellow, & red kind) others were spot on blueberry terps.
> This time there was a lot of blueberry muffin smells & taste.


That's disappointing to hear because I just bought a pack of VB and seven other packs of his seeds. I hate to think he didn't send me what I paid a lot of money for.


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 14, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> That's disappointing to hear because I just bought a pack of VB and seven other packs of his seeds. I hate to think he didn't send me what I paid a lot of money for.



Just wanna chime in for mr akbb and his services. He has seemingly been one of the most generous and approachable members of “the community” I’ve ever come across. There is no doubt in my mind that “mr akbb” is as honest as one could possibly hope and his genetics he has provided me are beyond phenomenal. Clearly the man is extremely dedicated and well experienced in his craft. He offered a great package deal which included 8 total packs for less than the cost of the first four. Included was tknl5haze, black domina bx, gst, and a1 as well as Matty cakes, gasolime, Star fighter to black dom I think and something escaping me. Btw the offering was completely charitable and ak even footed the shipping bill. Anyways a1 had poor germ rates. I contacted through email, and it was replaced with vintage blueberry and another pack of my choice from his list. I ended up picking another two and he threw in grape pie x romulan. The seeds that were germinated and grown out were exceptional and exceeded expectation. Ive gone into slight detail about Matty cakes and Gasolime. GST skunk was also very unique and trichome crusted. Black dom bx I recently have been testing and the two females from half a pack grown in a light dep with sun and soil are both amazing. Deep floral flavor and calming and sedating as it gets. I never quite have the ability to write a report on that one because I’m asleep very shortly after a couple doobs. I’m getting off topic. Unfortunately I cannot attest to the vintage bb myself because I didn’t have time in the season to germ them last year. Hopefully this year I’ll have the opportunity. Rant over. Akbb is the man. Thank you for your work brother.


----------



## Staretz44 (Feb 14, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> Just wanna chime in for mr akbb and his services. He has seemingly been one of the most generous and approachable members of “the community” I’ve ever come across. There is no doubt in my mind that “mr akbb” is as honest as one could possibly hope and his genetics he has provided me are beyond phenomenal. Clearly the man is extremely dedicated and well experienced in his craft. He offered a great package deal which included 8 total packs for less than the cost of the first four. Included was tknl5haze, black domina bx, gst, and a1 as well as Matty cakes, gasolime, Star fighter to black dom I think and something escaping me. Btw the offering was completely charitable and ak even footed the shipping bill. Anyways a1 had poor germ rates. I contacted through email, and it was replaced with vintage blueberry and another pack of my choice from his list. I ended up picking another two and he threw in grape pie x romulan. The seeds that were germinated and grown out were exceptional and exceeded expectation. Ive gone into slight detail about Matty cakes and Gasolime. GST skunk was also very unique and trichome crusted. Black dom bx I recently have been testing and the two females from half a pack grown in a light dep with sun and soil are both amazing. Deep floral flavor and calming and sedating as it gets. I never quite have the ability to write a report on that one because I’m asleep very shortly after a couple doobs. I’m getting off topic. Unfortunately I cannot attest to the vintage bb myself because I didn’t have time in the season to germ them last year. Hopefully this year I’ll have the opportunity. Rant over. Akbb is the man. Thank you for your work brother.


Thanks for the reassurance. I emailed him to tell him I wanted something that helped with PTSD and he suggested Pure A1 which wasn't on the list of seeds. I bought them and he sent double the amount of seeds because he said they had a poor germ rate. Stand up dude, indeed.


----------



## mindriot (Feb 14, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> Thanks for the reassurance. I emailed him to tell him I wanted something that helped with PTSD and he suggested Pure A1 which wasn't on the list of seeds. I bought them and he sent double the amount of seeds because he said they had a poor germ rate. Stand up dude, indeed.


 I have yet to run my pack of A1 but here is the description:

A1 is Blue Steel (locomotion) crossed to Alaskan native Vintage Blueberry. This has been cycled around the Alaskan medical scene and has been described as “Veteran approved medicine”. It has proven itself time and time again as an effective cure for PTSD, anxiety, anger, and stress. It has a well balanced high that is perfect for daytime use with little to no crash, along with strong euphoric and relaxing effects. The plant boasts an incredible palate of rotten blueberry tangie fuel, with very heavy tangie flavors that has consistently tested at 4% terpenes, which are notably high in alpha and beta and myrcene. Pay attention to her fade as she puts out colorful hues of magenta and purple due to naturally high levels of Anthocyanin.


----------



## Staretz44 (Feb 14, 2021)

DonPetro said:


> Available in Canada?


Probably. He’s based in Alaska.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 14, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> Yeah I was ready for a huge stretch myself  Put a trellis on the taller plant, she seems to be getting some legs. The little stump doesn't seem to have any desire to stretch.
> I did take a piece of 1/8" round steel rod, and bend it 90 degrees with a nice sweeping radius. Starting when they were a couple weeks old, 2 or 3 times a week I would move the tie downs along that rod on the growth tip, keeping it almost horizontal. Continued that all the way to flower.
> Here she was yesterday
> View attachment 4826071


The Darians Gap must have a bunch of Afghan genetics mixed in. 
Your typical Colombian and Panamanian Sativas can have you crying for headroom
Beautiful plant though. 

How do they smell?


----------



## GrassBurner (Feb 14, 2021)

They smell incredible  Very fruity. Ive been racking my brain since last night when I smelled them, trying to remember what what smell is. It's some kind of candy from when I was a kid in the early 90s. Maybe Dots?


----------



## GrassBurner (Feb 14, 2021)

Yeah I was preparing for a huge stretch. Made a special trellis and everything. @jimihendrix1 gave me some advice about growing them sideways. I thought training the main cola below the secondary branches might have slowed the stretch, but @Growitpondifarm seems to have shorter plants as well. Not sure what kind of training he did, if any. 
I'm guessing the TKNL5 genes are more pronounced?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 14, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> Probably. He’s based in Alaska.


Nothing against Canada, but Alaskans are American to the core and many of the Native peoples were heavily influenced by the Russians.

We don't have too much to do with Canada here in Alaska except for some fisheries related partnerships and arctic region type affiliations.

I would say our biggest influencers in Alaska is Seattle, Oil companies and the military
Anchorage is said to be Seattle's furthest northern suburb.
Sorry to go off on a tangent, but I enjoy talking about Alaska.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Feb 14, 2021)

So far zero stretch on 3 females
Of dariens, not complaining just not what I expected. Just about two weeks into flower now and pistils just starting to appear. I will post some pictures when I get a chance. I usually put a trellis about two feet above my bed and flip when plants are like 6” short of it, this go around I had no trellis up because I had to cut out the last one and forgot to pick up new one. Going to try and put a trellis on now to see if I can get some more light into the pint sized dariens. The branching is really great on these plants though, if I had planted only DG seeds there would be no issue, unfortunately I’m running bunch of different varieties that are all dwarfing the DG.


----------



## Palomar (Feb 15, 2021)

Any info on grow time on the NL1/ BigSkunk x NL1 and smoke reports? Like to see what the variations are showing and any recent grow experience. Thanks all

respect,
pal


----------



## Palomar (Feb 15, 2021)

SYZ said:


> Start of week 6 for these ladies...
> 
> Skunk Qabbage/Mimosa:
> View attachment 4826027 View attachment 4826029 View attachment 4826032 View attachment 4826034
> ...


Looking forward to these and smoke reports. Looking nice!


----------



## GrassBurner (Feb 15, 2021)

Palomar said:


> Any info on grow time on the NL1/ BigSkunk x NL1 and smoke reports? Like to see what the variations are showing and any recent grow experience. Thanks all
> 
> respect,
> pal


I harvested some not long ago. I believe I took it at around 9 weeks from the flip. If I remember correctly it was a hungry plant. Nice fruity smell and lots of crystals. Good daytime smoke for sure


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 16, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> I harvested some not long ago. I believe I took it at around 9 weeks from the flip. If I remember correctly it was a hungry plant. Nice fruity smell and lots of crystals. Good daytime smoke for sure
> View attachment 4827713


Nice flower!
That looks very similar to the Americanna and the Americanna x Black Domina.
Americanna is 86 nl5 haze/big skunk nl1 so it makes sense.


----------



## keepafeeno (Feb 16, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> Just wanna chime in for mr akbb and his services. He has seemingly been one of the most generous and approachable members of “the community” I’ve ever come across. There is no doubt in my mind that “mr akbb” is as honest as one could possibly hope and his genetics he has provided me are beyond phenomenal. Clearly the man is extremely dedicated and well experienced in his craft. He offered a great package deal which included 8 total packs for less than the cost of the first four. Included was tknl5haze, black domina bx, gst, and a1 as well as Matty cakes, gasolime, Star fighter to black dom I think and something escaping me. Btw the offering was completely charitable and ak even footed the shipping bill. Anyways a1 had poor germ rates. I contacted through email, and it was replaced with vintage blueberry and another pack of my choice from his list. I ended up picking another two and he threw in grape pie x romulan. The seeds that were germinated and grown out were exceptional and exceeded expectation. Ive gone into slight detail about Matty cakes and Gasolime. GST skunk was also very unique and trichome crusted. Black dom bx I recently have been testing and the two females from half a pack grown in a light dep with sun and soil are both amazing. Deep floral flavor and calming and sedating as it gets. I never quite have the ability to write a report on that one because I’m asleep very shortly after a couple doobs. I’m getting off topic. Unfortunately I cannot attest to the vintage bb myself because I didn’t have time in the season to germ them last year. Hopefully this year I’ll have the opportunity. Rant over. Akbb is the man. Thank you for your work brother.


I can second that. Had an order intercepted by customs and subsequently placed a re-order with Mr. Dankortowne. I told him what had happened and he looked after me big time. He is a stand-up generous dude who loves the plant. You can trust him.


----------



## blu_dream_haze (Feb 17, 2021)

Cat Piss x Chocolope Day 49


----------



## GrassBurner (Feb 19, 2021)

Week 6 Darien Gap


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Feb 19, 2021)

Heads up to everyone... there’s two packs out of AKBB’s freezer that are 30 years old up for grabs, in this month’s JBC giveaway. 

Sure hope some of the people in this thread win them!


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Feb 20, 2021)

The first step is admitting you have a problem...





...NOT ENOUGH DANK STRAINS.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 20, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> The first step is admitting you have a problem...
> 
> View attachment 4832101
> 
> ...


Nice Haul!
Did you have freight charges with that order¿


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 20, 2021)

So what are some of the strains you 
Ak bean heads got going?

I currently have William's Wonder F4 and 
Kali Mist coming out of seedling stage.


----------



## blu_dream_haze (Feb 20, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> So what are some of the strains you
> Ak bean heads got going?
> 
> I currently have William's Wonder F4 and
> Kali Mist coming out of seedling stage.


I’ve got TKNL5Haze f2, Golden Showers, CP x Chocolope & NL1. The NL1 looks like it’s going to be a male though.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Feb 20, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> So what are some of the strains you
> Ak bean heads got going?
> 
> I currently have William's Wonder F4 and
> Kali Mist coming out of seedling stage.


CG/PR TK NL5 Haze
TK NL5 Haze F3 NL Dom
TK NL5 Haze / NL1 Big Fuck
Luong Probang/Black Domina
Beatrix Choice 
Hawaiian Cat Piss V3 

Some farther along than others, but I'm ready to crack more beans.  

I'm looking forward to WW and Kali Mist also.. just got those in today.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Feb 20, 2021)

@Dankortowne is most awesome and generous, BTW. I just want to give a shout out.


----------



## N8V Farmer (Feb 20, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> So what are some of the strains you
> Ak bean heads got going?
> 
> I currently have William's Wonder F4 and
> Kali Mist coming out of seedling stage.


Puffing on some Dope Beard Durban, last of the AK stash. Going to run his 89NL, Vintage BB & BOEL Oaxacan soon as I get room.


----------



## Drumminghead (Feb 20, 2021)

Don’t have any going right now unfortunately but got just two buds left of my dope beard durban left from last run.


----------



## N8V Farmer (Feb 20, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> So what are some of the strains you
> Ak bean heads got going?
> 
> I currently have William's Wonder F4 and
> Kali Mist coming out of seedling stage.


Curious on how the Kali Mist turns out. Keep us posted!


----------



## Vvgrow (Feb 20, 2021)

Howdy fellow AKBB heads, long time lurker here. I’ve got some durbalayan going as well as some testers: romulan x Beatrix choice, and black Dom/lavender x Beatrix choice. They are all day 14 flower. I’ll be posting some pics and descriptions soon. All nice and vigorous.


----------



## Robar (Feb 20, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> So what are some of the strains you
> Ak bean heads got going?
> 
> I currently have William's Wonder F4 and
> Kali Mist coming out of seedling stage.


The only AKBB I've got going right now is a Dope Beard cut I kept that is about 3 weeks into flower. I want to get more of my AKBB strains going but I'm dicking around with some gooey breeder stuff and some of my own chucks at the moment.


----------



## blu_dream_haze (Feb 20, 2021)

Here’s my 8 month old Golden Showers mom I harvested last full moon (Jan 2021). She just got too big. I harvested three cuttings from this plant, and have a large cutting of her in veg still. I highly recommend Golden Showers, super stinky and great smoke!!


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 20, 2021)

N8V Farmer said:


> Puffing on some Dope Beard Durban, last of the AK stash. Going to run his 89NL, Vintage BB & BOEL Oaxacan soon as I get room.





Drumminghead said:


> Don’t have any going right now unfortunately but got just two buds left of my dope beard durban left from last run.


Dope Beard Durban is a dope name.
Who's Dope Beard?


----------



## Drumminghead (Feb 20, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Dope Beard Durban is a dope name.
> Who's Dope Beard?


That the mystery I recon. Lmao not sure


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 20, 2021)

Drumminghead said:


> That the mystery I recon. Lmao not sure


wonder if it has anything to do with Rooibaard, or redbeard (Transkei) South African strain?


----------



## N8V Farmer (Feb 20, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> wonder if it has anything to do with Rooibaard, or redbeard (Transkei) South African strain?


If I remember correctly, I think AK said it was from an Alaskan crew (or person) that had a Durban cut that he used to cross the SSSC Durban with. In my imagination its an old school crew that called themselves dope beards. Ha. But what do I know. Think it was on the original description on JBC.


----------



## SYZ (Feb 21, 2021)

Week 7 for these...

Skunk Qabbage/Mimosa (hot trash, overripe orange, plasticine, sweet skunk) -
   
Blue Steel/Big Skunk (terpinolene, pine, holy basil, fresh blossom, blackcurrant? - unique and medicinal aromas) -
 

Had a few issues this run with dry backs hence the burned tips, but the plants don't seem to have taken too much offence. 

A Bodhi run for me next, after which I'll most likely be popping some Kali Mist F4 and NL5/Haze


----------



## Funkentelechy (Feb 21, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> CG/PR TK NL5 Haze
> TK NL5 Haze F3 NL Dom
> TK NL5 Haze / NL1 Big Fuck
> Luong Probang/Black Domina
> ...


 Are you doing these outdoors? Just curious because I know you are growing at high elevation and I passed on buying Kali Mist because I was worried it might not be the best for my somewhat short outdoor season. I did get PHK BX and Skunk Qabbage BX 7 which I noticed you also got and I have a friend who got Kali Mist to grow outside this year.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Feb 21, 2021)

Funkentelechy said:


> Are you doing these outdoors? Just curious because I know you are growing at high elevation and I passed on buying Kali Mist because I was worried it might not be the best for my somewhat short outdoor season. I did get PHK BX and Skunk Qabbage BX 7 which I noticed you also got and I have a friend who got Kali Mist to grow outside this year.


I've got all these going indoors right now. I can't even start thinking about transplanting outside until mid-May, so I am trying to observe the various growth characteristics to determine which ones I think might finish up in time and tolerate the extreme environmental shifts.

I'll report back if any of the strains I have turn out to work outside. I know AK didn't really develop most of these for outdoors since Alaska is even tougher than here.

I'm looking forward to the Skunk Qabbage and PHK also. I wish I could just grow it all at once.


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Feb 21, 2021)

Just popped:
Americanna X Beatrix Choice(Testers)
Black Domina-some giant sized seeds.
TKNl5 HazeF2-100% Germ in 24 hours.

100% Germ in 2 days for whole batch. Still have Dope Beard Durban and Beatrix Choice left.


----------



## N8V Farmer (Feb 21, 2021)

I forgot, I have an AKBB/Relic collaboration going, Lemon dumpster. It's a cross of Oregon Lemon Diesel x Consumption #2. Got 3 beans as freebies. Luckily 1 male, 1 female made it.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 21, 2021)

SYZ said:


> Week 7 for these...
> 
> Skunk Qabbage/Mimosa (hot trash, overripe orange, plasticine, sweet skunk) -
> View attachment 4832757 View attachment 4832758 View attachment 4832759 View attachment 4832760
> ...


Looking good.


----------



## Canoe Head (Feb 22, 2021)

If anyone has any experience with the BOEL Oaxaca x Dwarf Oaxaca, I would love to hear it. I love Mexican strains and am picking some of these up... probably gonna make them smush with Vermontmans Zacatecas Tribute (Big Sur Holly Weed x 79 Oaxacan). 

Any info on stature, high, smells, ect would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sdd420 (Feb 22, 2021)

Canoe Head said:


> If anyone has any experience with the BOEL Oaxaca x Dwarf Oaxaca, I would love to hear it. I love Mexican strains and am picking some of these up... probably gonna make them smush with Vermontmans Zacatecas Tribute (Big Sur Holly Weed x 79 Oaxacan).
> 
> Any info on stature, high, smells, ect would be greatly appreciated.


Yeah I liked the ones I grew. Two were stretchy and one was short and had a hybrid high. The narrow leaf ones were more like I expected and had a decent effect but not overly strong. The short one is strong and puts me to sleep. They all purpled to some degree, and tasted lemony and hashy. They foxtailed at the end and finished around 10-12 weeks


----------



## AlSeedsman (Feb 23, 2021)

Anyone grow PHK x DP yet? AKBB freebie from JBC. Sounds pretty interesting to me. Read through 25 pages of TKNL5Haze talk looking for info.


----------



## Jbaby77 (Feb 24, 2021)

AlSeedsman said:


> Anyone grow PHK x DP yet? AKBB freebie from JBC. Sounds pretty interesting to me. Read through 25 pages of TKNL5Haze talk looking for info.


ive got my eye on that freebie too , breeding wise anytime you cross a pure indica (phk(nature farm cut)) with an pure sativa durban(pretty much IBL) you get REAL F1 hybrid vigor in all respects, that being said I would say there’s a TON of keepers in there


----------



## AlSeedsman (Feb 24, 2021)

Ya I got it already, had never really heard of this guy until I got the freebies and decided to check out the thread here. But the community has good things to say it seems, so they're pretty close to the front of the line for me in terms of what I have that I might grow next. 
Got a 7 pack figured I'd pop em all and select 2 females and male for them to get it on with.


----------



## CloudHidden (Feb 24, 2021)

BOY GENIUS said:


> Just popped:
> Americanna X Beatrix Choice(Testers)
> Black Domina-some giant sized seeds.
> TKNl5 HazeF2-100% Germ in 24 hours.
> ...


Thanks for posting that! This kind of shared info is so helpful. This was my first of any kind of experience with BD, and I only had one pop out of the whole pack. In my case, almost all the seeds were tiny - some of the smallest I've seen. That might explains things, lol.


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Feb 24, 2021)

CloudHidden said:


> Thanks for posting that! This kind of shared info is so helpful. This was my first of any kind of experience with BD, and I only had one pop out of the whole pack. In my case, almost all the seeds were tiny - some of the smallest I've seen. That might explains things, lol.


Well funny you just mentioned BD. I just lost a lot of them to a heat wave drying out the RW plugs. They were the slowest to break all the way open and taproot didn't quite dig in yet. If I were to pop them again I'd use the paper towel method to make sure the taproot could break free. Also lost about half of the TkNL5/Haze F2. AmericannaXBeatrix Choice is still rocking at 100%. 

I still have plenty of others to work with, but I was really looking to work those for a few keepers.


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Feb 24, 2021)

AmericannaXBeatrix in the back. Todd McCormick Skunk #1 in the front.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 25, 2021)

I was doing a job today out in Knik, Alaska and I thought I'd take a picture of Goose Bay in the Knik Arm of Cook Inlet.
This is the area where AKBB is referring to in that 
Blueberry line.

9 A.M. about 25°F


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Feb 25, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I was doing a job today out in Knik, Alaska and I thought I'd take a picture of Goose Bay in the Knik Arm of Cook Inlet.
> This is the area where AKBB is referring to in that
> Blueberry line.
> 
> ...


Nice view to start the day! Is 25f a bit warm for February?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 25, 2021)

BOY GENIUS said:


> Nice view to start the day! Is 25f a bit warm for February?


Not near the ocean.
Go inland about 50 miles and it can be much colder.


----------



## Romulanman (Feb 25, 2021)

I never been to Alaska but seeing where that sun is positioned at 9am, it isn't going up much higher I'd assume lol.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 25, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I never been to Alaska but seeing where that sun is positioned at 9am, it isn't going up much higher I'd assume lol.


He tracks pretty low this time a year, but our daylight is increasing rapidly.


----------



## CloudHidden (Feb 27, 2021)

BOY GENIUS said:


> Well funny you just mentioned BD. I just lost a lot of them to a heat wave drying out the RW plugs. They were the slowest to break all the way open and taproot didn't quite dig in yet. If I were to pop them again I'd use the paper towel method to make sure the taproot could break free. Also lost about half of the TkNL5/Haze F2. AmericannaXBeatrix Choice is still rocking at 100%.
> 
> I still have plenty of others to work with, but I was really looking to work those for a few keepers.


Sorry to heard that. Glad you still have a lot to work with. Good luck! I was popping some 89NL at the same time, and those were 100%. FWIW, I did an over night soak and paper towel method on all of them.


----------



## bodhipop (Feb 28, 2021)

@Dankortowne
I'm just finishing up BLACK DOMINA NWHP x SUPER SKUNK and I love it. If you find the time, could you provide the known history of the Black Domina NWHP?
Is this stock from Hemphill? Black Domina x (PNW Hashplant x NL1) ? Also wondering about the Super Skunk origins.


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Feb 28, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> @Dankortowne
> I'm just finishing up BLACK DOMINA NWHP x SUPER SKUNK and I love it. If you find the time, could you provide the known history of the Black Domina NWHP?
> Is this stock from Hemphill? Black Domina x (PNW Hashplant x NL1) ? Also wondering about the Super Skunk origins.


Is the PNW Hashplant offered in any form or just crosses?


----------



## bodhipop (Feb 28, 2021)

BOY GENIUS said:


> Is the PNW Hashplant offered in any form or just crosses?


Just crosses as far as I know. I haven't seen an S1 or Bx. Bodhi had a line, "Old School Hashplant" PNW Hashplant x 88G13Hashplant.


----------



## OSBuds (Feb 28, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Also wondering about the Super Skunk origins.


https://www.calgarycmmc.com/E-books/Big Book of Buds.pdf


----------



## Jbaby77 (Feb 28, 2021)

OSBuds said:


> https://www.calgarycmmc.com/E-books/Big Book of Buds.pdf


I believe his super skunk is from some 1990 sensi stock


----------



## bodhipop (Feb 28, 2021)

Jbaby77 said:


> I believe his super skunk is from some 1990 sensi stock


Thanks man. He has said he has a Super Skunk male that's "True Skunk".
Also, the Super Skunk Bx line JBC sold says..
"From 1991 Seedbank of Holland stock. Bred to F3 then BX'd. It's a very prolific grower. Terps are skunk, cheese and fruit."

Never can be too sure how many different cuts of the same strain this dude works with!


----------



## GrassBurner (Feb 28, 2021)

Had to do some defoliation on both Darien Gap plants. You couldn't have gotten airflow through either one with a leaf blower  
The front plant looks like its just one chunk of bud. I swear the flower starts about 1/2" above the soil and goes all the way to the tops. It grows like an indica, short and stocky, and this plant it stout. I bet it would survive a hurricane and only lose a couple leaves. 
Back plant seems to lean more on the sativa side. It stretched a little, but not much. It had enough leaves for 5 or 6 plants. I needed a pair of hedge trimmers, the plants laughed at my scissors while they glued my fingers together.


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Mar 1, 2021)

I hope that AK BB has some M10 from sssc in the vault. That would be a great release at least in my opinion.


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Mar 1, 2021)

Americanna x Beatrix Choice starting week 2.


----------



## strayfox (Mar 1, 2021)

MtRainDog said:


> I picked up Strayfox's William's Temple (a WW bx essentially), I think I paid $37 on GLO. I'm assuming AKBB is using some of the same cuts Bodhi/SF are using? Seems like it.


Not sure what ww cuts AK is using atm. I think he f2d some sssc stock that was gifted to him and released those.. I could totally be wrong.. lol.. Hes got a crazy arsenal.. Its definitely not my cut, only unless Bodhi sent it over to him. I highly doubt that. In a good way.. I asked if he could hold onto that super tight.. My WW and HPK are the only 2 cuts that I have to my name with restrictions. Everything else I pass out far wide. Lol

My 89 williams wonder cut is nothing like the sssc seeds I popped either. I have cracked open 43 seeds of ww since 2016. 1 pheno has came close to my old pnw wilfred cut. Fingers crossed, I'll be getting out some ww s1's by this fall.

As for temple, the ww bx was made with my temple pheno's.. 

You wanna run a fire ww match up, look at bodhi's new wonder wookie. Super excited about that mf.. Hope that helps some. Been a while since I've been on tbe forums..

Just a heads up, this Full moon has a super charged energy that last for another 2 weeks. Excellent time to pop your old seeds. 

Have a blessed week
Stray 


89 Williams Wonder (sssc wilfred cut)


----------



## MtRainDog (Mar 1, 2021)

strayfox said:


> Not sure what ww cuts AK is using atm. I think he f2d some sssc stock that was gifted to him and released those.. I could totally be wrong.. lol.. Hes got a crazy arsenal.. Its definitely not my cut, only unless Bodhi sent it over to him. I highly doubt that. In a good way.. I asked if he could hold onto that super tight.. My WW and HPK are the only 2 cuts that I have to my name with restrictions. Everything else I pass out far wide. Lol
> 
> My 89 williams wonder cut is nothing like the sssc seeds I popped either. I have cracked open 43 seeds of ww since 2016. 1 pheno has came close to my old pnw wilfred cut. Fingers crossed, I'll be getting out some ww s1's by this fall.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info @strayfox! Your W. Wonder sure is a beauty. Can’t wait to pop em, and your Northern Sensemilla fems I just picked up.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Mar 1, 2021)

strayfox said:


> Not sure what ww cuts AK is using atm. I think he f2d some sssc stock that was gifted to him and released those.. I could totally be wrong.. lol.. Hes got a crazy arsenal.. Its definitely not my cut, only unless Bodhi sent it over to him. I highly doubt that. In a good way.. I asked if he could hold onto that super tight.. My WW and HPK are the only 2 cuts that I have to my name with restrictions. Everything else I pass out far wide. Lol
> 
> My 89 williams wonder cut is nothing like the sssc seeds I popped either. I have cracked open 43 seeds of ww since 2016. 1 pheno has came close to my old pnw wilfred cut. Fingers crossed, I'll be getting out some ww s1's by this fall.
> 
> ...


I believe it is SSSC F2'd. Don't know about what Bodhi is using but I have a pack of the AK and the Bodhi Wookie cross.

All I need now is more grow space.


----------



## strayfox (Mar 1, 2021)

MtRainDog said:


> Thanks for the info @strayfox! Your W. Wonder sure is a beauty. Can’t wait to pop em, and your Northern Sensemilla fems I just picked up.


Right on. Thanks for the support my friend.. Those NL5 reversals are strong af..



@Rufus T. Firefly I'm sure there's fire in those f2's. I'm hunting through my gear and selecting fire before I release it. I've been working on this project for a while.. 

Bodhi's using my wilfred cut in those new hot match-ups..

I'm excited to dive into some more of AK's DTHF line.. If you find the right Durban Thai, there's literally no ceiling to the effect..

Thanks for chiming in guys. Have blessed evening..

Stray


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Mar 2, 2021)

strayfox said:


> Right on. Thanks for the support my friend.. Those NL5 reversals are strong af..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A guy, me I guess, always wonders where Bodhi get his parental units. Seems like it's a never ending supply of new and interesting moms and a pretty set stable of studs. It's fun to know the lineage and background on how it all comes together. 

AK came through with a bevy of SSSC gems from the freezer this year Durban, BeatrixChoice and the M48. I guess they are all F2's. I don't know where his WW comes from maybe from the same freezer but I just don't know. He's also got those TKNL5 crosses which is what I'll be getting sooner or later. Kinda want the Kali Mist, MTF and something skunk of his.

Looking forward to popping your Bodhi collab.


----------



## Choco8 (Mar 2, 2021)

N8V Farmer said:


> Also ran his SSSC Pinetown Durban F3 and am enjoying that too.


Looks exotic! I'm about to try this strain (from AK Bean Brains stock) and would love any more info or pix you have from growing this strain. How long was the flowering period for the pheno(s) you ran?


----------



## N8V Farmer (Mar 3, 2021)

Choco8 said:


> Looks exotic! I'm about to try this strain (from AK Bean Brains stock) and would love any more info or pix you have from growing this strain. How long was the flowering period for the pheno(s) you ran?




Hey Choco! Thanks, I took them down around 10 weeks. They are fast for sativa. I had 2 females, one green and one purple pheno. The purple was much more prominent terpinolene and had a metallic/anise flavor. The green pheno was much less pronounced terpinolene and had an incense, woody flavor and aroma. Both were great daytime, functional highs.


----------



## Choco8 (Mar 3, 2021)

N8V Farmer said:


> Hey Choco! Thanks, I took them down around 10 weeks. They are fast for sativa. I had 2 females, one green and one purple pheno. The purple was much more prominent terpinolene and had a metallic/anise flavor. The green pheno was much less pronounced terpinolene and had an incense, woody flavor and aroma. Both were great daytime, functional highs.View attachment 4842746


Beautiful! Thanks so much for this!


----------



## bubbahaze (Mar 3, 2021)

strayfox said:


> Right on. Thanks for the support my friend.. Those NL5 reversals are strong af..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you give any info on B1g Wyrm Chem cut Please?


----------



## gringocook (Mar 4, 2021)

AlSeedsman said:


> Anyone grow PHK x DP yet? AKBB freebie from JBC. Sounds pretty interesting to me. Read through 25 pages of TKNL5Haze talk looking for info.


Got a nice plant of the PHK x Durban starting flower now. Was preflowering female like crazy. Only popped a couple seeds so far one was a runty male I ditched. This plant has been super strong from the start. Will update later in flower
.


----------



## jackgonza (Mar 5, 2021)

Beatrix choice with her final strrrrrreatch
Both have smelled like bubblegum deliciousness since early veg


----------



## jackgonza (Mar 5, 2021)

Bluegrassskunklord is selling packs of his beatrix choice open pollination right now for 25% off, he’s in trouble with some legal issues, he posted about it on IG


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 5, 2021)

Culled a couple of William's Wonder boys today, that had a pistil or 3 mixed in with the balls.
Found 2 Kali Mist boys, day 10 of flower.
Kali is not an early shower and I will take this as a clue for longer flower time.

Duh, it's Kali Mist.


----------



## strayfox (Mar 6, 2021)

bubbahaze said:


> Can you give any info on B1g Wyrm Chem cut Please?


I say it grows like a chem d / stardawg hashplant.. Definitely not the skva cut. I got a little bit of the story a few years back. It's a little confusing like any chem story. I just call the cut, big chem. Lol. Fire fire fire cut that stacks and is very heavy in flower. 

Thanks
Stray


----------



## strayfox (Mar 6, 2021)

jackgonza said:


> Beatrix choice with her final strrrrrreatch
> Both have smelled like bubblegum deliciousness since early veg
> 
> View attachment 4844485


Niiiice. Excited to see what u find in flower. Anything got your attention?


----------



## strayfox (Mar 6, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> A guy, me I guess, always wonders where Bodhi get his parental units. Seems like it's a never ending supply of new and interesting moms and a pretty set stable of studs. It's fun to know the lineage and background on how it all comes together.
> 
> AK came through with a bevy of SSSC gems from the freezer this year Durban, BeatrixChoice and the M48. I guess they are all F2's. I don't know where his WW comes from maybe from the same freezer but I just don't know. He's also got those TKNL5 crosses which is what I'll be getting sooner or later. Kinda want the Kali Mist, MTF and something skunk of his.
> 
> Looking forward to popping your Bodhi collab.


I believe the bc, ww and m48 came from a good dude in Kentucky. He ask AK to do a preservation project to open up the line.


----------



## mindriot (Mar 6, 2021)

strayfox said:


> I believe the bc, ww and m48 came from a good dude in Kentucky. He ask AK to do a preservation project to open up the line.


 Yes @psychadelibud is the dude, he also is doing preservation with some of the original seeds he shared.


----------



## OG Doge (Mar 6, 2021)

Just picked up some Lemon Tree x (Chocolate Thai x NL), sounds insane. Props to AKBB for putting out heat.


----------



## jackgonza (Mar 6, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Culled a couple of William's Wonder boys today, that had a pistil or 3 mixed in with the balls.
> Found 2 Kali Mist boys, day 10 of flower.
> Kali is not an early shower and I will take this as a clue for longer flower time.
> 
> Duh, it's Kali Mist.


Isnt his release of the kali mist supposed to be more towards the original, fox taily special smoke that has been lost (or rarely seen) for some time?


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Mar 6, 2021)

strayfox said:


> I believe the bc, ww and m48 came from a good dude in Kentucky. He ask AK to do a preservation project to open up the line.


Cool, thanks for that. I would guess that was the guy that had the Durban as well.

I love the tradition of oral history, it has a certain romance to it especially in conjunction with an underground scene like cannabis. While it would be a massive undertaking I really believe that there is a opportunity for some person or organization to archive all of this history while most of the players are still around.

Like a Ken Burns kinda deal.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 6, 2021)

jackgonza said:


> Isnt his release of the kali mist supposed to be more towards the original, fox taily special smoke that has been lost (or rarely seen) for some time?


I'm not too sure on the specifics, but AkBB felt it was a good fit in my garden.


----------



## Drumminghead (Mar 6, 2021)

Just got kali mist, Williams wonder, matty cakes, blueberry indica and tknl5haze in the mail. Now where to begin? Lol


----------



## mindriot (Mar 6, 2021)

jackgonza said:


> Isnt his release of the kali mist supposed to be more towards the original, fox taily special smoke that has been lost (or rarely seen) for some time?


I really liked the version I ran in 2007 from Serious Seeds, so I was excited to hear AKBB has the pre-2000 that I missed out on


----------



## GrassBurner (Mar 7, 2021)

Darien Gap plants are 8 weeks into flower. The super frosty plant is looking good. The colas are growing all the way down to where the branch meets the stalk. Its like a little bush of solid bud  



The other Gap is growing some Christmas trees 


Not sure how long they're gonna go. The frosty plant has a lot of hairs turning orange, but I haven't checked trichomes. Guessing 10 weeks for the frosty plant, maybe 11 or 12 for the other. Excited to harvest them and try some of this smoke


----------



## BDGrows (Mar 7, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> Darien Gap plants are 8 weeks into flower. The super frosty plant is looking good. The colas are growing all the way down to where the branch meets the stalk. Its like a little bush of solid bud
> View attachment 4847133
> View attachment 4847134
> 
> ...


----------



## Choco8 (Mar 7, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> Excited to harvest them and try some of this smoke


Love those long tapered tips! So elegant.


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Mar 10, 2021)

Start of week two for Americana x Beatrix Choice and TkNl5haze. It’s been colder at night this past week, so I’m kicking on the heater. Should start to take off now after transplanting.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 10, 2021)

I've got some testers in veg and they're looking nice.
Tk/NL5Haze x Black Afghani and 
White x Tk/NL5Haze 


Here's the typical look of the 
Tk/NL5Haze x Black Afghani 


And this is a very unique specimen.


White x Tk/NL5Haze


----------



## Dankortowne (Mar 11, 2021)

jackgonza said:


> Isnt his release of the kali mist supposed to be more towards the original, fox taily special smoke that has been lost (or rarely seen) for some time?


The Kali Mist is a mostly a stretch sativa but all the weedy loose types were culled in f2 and from what I hear those are the more psychedelic types , and it’s about 10 weeks flower a little faster than the heavy sativa phenos


----------



## sourchunks (Mar 11, 2021)

bought 2 packs of Vintage BB x BB muffin and popped one pack a little while ago. I have 4 females just starting to frost up now. They all have a sativa structure with thin leaves and are already putting off some intense berry aromas.....not distinct BB but berry for sure. Usually BB terms come thru a little later in flower so fingers crossed! anyone grow this strain yet?


----------



## Vvgrow (Mar 11, 2021)

Here are a couple Beatrix choice x black Dom/lavender. Nice and sturdy structure putting off a musty garlic/onion mixed with sweet bubblegum. I took some pollen from the stinkiest males from this cross and dusted a branch on everything I’ve got going this round.


----------



## Vvgrow (Mar 11, 2021)

Some Durbalayan. The taller nld pheno - Smell is light sweet and fruity. The shorter nld pheno started out slightly runty but is getting fat quick. Not much for smell yet.


----------



## Vvgrow (Mar 12, 2021)

Pink pistil Durbalayan. I saw AKBB mention somewhere his Durban has a sour hot electric wire smell. This one has that kind of smell going on mixed with some menthol. Very intriguing. Had me sniffin a while this morning.


----------



## SYZ (Mar 12, 2021)

Took this Blue Steel/Big Skunk at 63 days. Blackcurrant and terpinolene. Needed no support whatsoever with her strong, hollow stems. 
She has my attention


----------



## N8V Farmer (Mar 12, 2021)

SYZ said:


> Took this Blue Steel/Big Skunk at 63 days. Blackcurrant and terpinolene. Needed no support whatsoever with her strong, hollow stems.
> She has my attention
> 
> View attachment 4851199
> ...


Damn she's sexy


----------



## dopebeard (Mar 15, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Yeah I had to buy 2 packs of the Deep Ellum NL2. Looks like some good genetics, and a fool and their money are soon parted. Its a sickness I tell ya!!!! Its as bad as buying guitar pedals. Maybe worse.


Where did you find the NL2 for sale? I'd like to get some.


----------



## OVH (Mar 15, 2021)

Has anyone popped any A1/testarossa, or blacktriangle/Americana yet? Thinking about popping some and I know they’ve been out a while.


----------



## MtRainDog (Mar 16, 2021)

dopebeard said:


> Where did you find the NL2 for sale? I'd like to get some.


s t r a i n l y . i o


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Mar 16, 2021)

dopebeard said:


> Where did you find the NL2 for sale? I'd like to get some.











Strainly - Empowering growers


Connect with thousands of members. Find all you need to grow. - Empowering growers




www.strainly.io


----------



## SYZ (Mar 16, 2021)

Skunk Qabbage/Mimosa taken at day 66 (1 of 4)
Think I can detect the legacy of the Chocolope genetics with a creamy/nutty hazy aroma, along with wet limestone/champagne and floral hash notes.


----------



## SYZ (Mar 16, 2021)

Another Skunk Qabbage/Mimosa taken at day 67 (2 of 4).

Aroma reminds of fruity blond hash and champagne, with floral skunk notes in the background.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 16, 2021)

SYZ said:


> Skunk Qabbage/Mimosa taken at day 66 (1 of 4)
> Think I can detect the legacy of the Chocolope genetics with a creamy/nutty hazy aroma, along with wet limestone/champagne and floral hash notes.
> 
> View attachment 4854687
> ...





SYZ said:


> Another Skunk Qabbage/Mimosa taken at day 67 (2 of 4).
> 
> Aroma reminds of fruity blond hash and champagne, with floral skunk notes in the background.
> 
> ...


Those are some beauties!


----------



## BongChoi (Mar 16, 2021)

TK x TKNL5 Haze x Lime Bx1. Stem rub is very sour and citrusy already.


----------



## CloudHidden (Mar 17, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Strainly - Empowering growers
> 
> 
> Connect with thousands of members. Find all you need to grow. - Empowering growers
> ...


Good luck with those. I just finished two, and one had the most insane, unexpected pineapple terps.


----------



## Vvgrow (Mar 18, 2021)

Here are some shots of the Beatrix choice x romulan testers on day 40.  They smell a lot like flint stone vitamins.


----------



## SYZ (Mar 19, 2021)

Last two Skunk Qabbage/Mimosa down at day 69.

This tall one, similar terp profile but with more fruity skunk: 






...and this chunky beaut with an overripe guava and pungent skunk aroma:


----------



## SYZ (Mar 19, 2021)

Last plant of the harvest, another Blue Steel/Big Skunk.

Wild terps on this one as I was working smelling like a jerk BBQ with pimento wood smoke and charred sweet meat. I shit you not. This transformed into rotting citrus. Can't wait to see what it's like after a cure  







The proof of the pudding is in the eating, but so far I'm very impressed by my maiden voyage with AKBB's gear. Full of vigour and character, good structures, amazing smells - great grower's plants!


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 19, 2021)

SYZ said:


> Last plant of the harvest, another Blue Steel/Big Skunk.
> 
> Wild terps on this one as I was working smelling like a jerk BBQ with pimento wood smoke and charred sweet meat. I shit you not. This transformed into rotting citrus. Can't wait to see what it's like after a cure
> 
> ...


You killed it brother!
Great pics and great descriptions.

Now I await your smoke report.


----------



## GrassBurner (Mar 19, 2021)

@SYZ you're killing it!


----------



## SYZ (Mar 19, 2021)

@Bakersfield @GrassBurner 
Thanks fellas, appreciate the kind words. 

Now comes the longest wait.


----------



## Dankortowne (Mar 19, 2021)

SYZ said:


> Last plant of the harvest, another Blue Steel/Big Skunk.
> 
> Wild terps on this one as I was working smelling like a jerk BBQ with pimento wood smoke and charred sweet meat. I shit you not. This transformed into rotting citrus. Can't wait to see what it's like after a cure
> 
> ...


Great job ,the dad of those was in the freezer for 28 years !


----------



## SYZ (Mar 19, 2021)

Dankortowne said:


> Great job ,the dad of those was in the freezer for 28 years !


Wow that's a long old sleep. Great job yourself, you're a true long game plantsman! This was a random pick for me and they started out very runty, almost ditched them. Boy am I glad I kept them on, never smelled a plant like it, her sister too. Kudos sir!


----------



## Dankortowne (Mar 19, 2021)

SYZ said:


> Wow that's a long old sleep. Great job yourself, you're a true long game plantsman! This was a random pick for me and they started out very runty, almost ditched them. Boy am I glad I kept them on, never smelled a plant like it, her sister too. Kudos sir!


Thanks 
Old school meat cycles !


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 19, 2021)

Dankortowne said:


> Great job ,the dad of those was in the freezer for 28 years !


Is that 28 year old Big Skunk the same Big Skunk in the Big Skunk/NL1 father of Americanna?

I love the different flavors, smells and smokes on your gear.


----------



## Dankortowne (Mar 19, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Is that 28 year old Big Skunk the same Big Skunk in the Big Skunk/NL1 father of Americanna?
> 
> I love the different flavors, smells and smokes on your gear.


It is same seed stock different batch


----------



## Funkentelechy (Mar 20, 2021)

Which Black Domina was used in BLK Dom NWHP X Super skunk, is it the same as is used in the Sorom? I love the BLK Dom NWHP X Super skunk, and It made me want to explore Black Domina more.


----------



## Dankortowne (Mar 20, 2021)

Funkentelechy said:


> Which Black Domina was used in BLK Dom NWHP X Super skunk, is it the same as is used in the Sorom? I love the BLK Dom NWHP X Super skunk, and It made me want to explore Black Domina more.


No the SoRom is the SoHum blkdom/romulan


----------



## Vvgrow (Mar 20, 2021)

Some Beatrix choice x black dom/lavender on day 42. The purple pheno is loud as hell. Smells like a raw streak marinating in a tangy sauce with lots of onions, and now there is a hint of Kush/pinesol coming through.


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Mar 21, 2021)

Vvgrow said:


> Some Beatrix choice x black dom/lavender on day 42. The purple pheno is loud as hell. Smells like a raw streak marinating in a tangy sauce with lots of onions, and now there is a hint of Kush/pinesol coming through.


Looking great. Does the BCxBD/L like to be fed heavy? How much stretch? I like your flavor wheel. Now I’m getting hungry!


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 21, 2021)

Funkentelechy said:


> Which Black Domina was used in BLK Dom NWHP X Super skunk, is it the same as is used in the Sorom? I love the BLK Dom NWHP X Super skunk, and It made me want to explore Black Domina more.


Hey I recently messaged with AKBB after pulling some amazing phenos from my pack. He says it's the Black Muddy River mommy from Bob Hemphill, which uses the 95 cut. Black Domina x PNW Hashplant/NL1(terpentine/spray paint NL). Hemphill popped 45. Then 90 NL1 hunting for those terpentine phenos. His crew smoked all his chems and ogs and preferred the NL1 terpentine phenos over errythang. I'm getting a few of those in this pack. They are the ones with the purple/orange/pink fall color fade, more stretchy plants. This is a bargain at $60. In one pack I had 2 classic musk berries, 2 terpentine, 1 straight pine w/ a bit of terpentine and 1 dark, deep funk classic afghan with highest yield and perfect structure. The musky berry ones are the smallest yields and take the longest. All caked up and old school!

“That is correct it’s the black muddy mom I made a so hum blkdom/ ss also
the ss male was old seedbank of Holland”

95 BLACK DOMINA: OLD SENSI STOCK HEMPHILL ACQUIRED FROM NATURE FARMER.

SOUTHERN HUMBOLDT “SO’HUM” BLACK DOMINA: OLD SENSI STOCK PRESERVED CUT. HEALING HARVEST FARMERS MARKET HELD BY THE GUYS OF EMERALD CUP AT THEIR VENDING BOOTH.

Here is someone else's keeper of BLACK MUDDY RIVER.


----------



## Vvgrow (Mar 21, 2021)

BOY GENIUS said:


> Looking great. Does the BCxBD/L like to be fed heavy? How much stretch? I like your flavor wheel. Now I’m getting hungry!


Thanks man, I am growing in organic soil mainly feed just water with occasional alfalfa/casting tea in veg and kelp/casting tea in flower. I can say that out of everything I have going now the bc x bd/l are the easiest to keep happy and the most uniform plants. Not a crazy stretch. Probably doubled in size. Nice sturdy side branching. Haven’t had to stake any yet. Most of them have a varying degree of onion funkiness but some more sweet/candy/flintstone vitamin. The BC x romulan also have that candy/vitamin thing so guessing it’s coming from the BC side of things. The BC x Romulan were a little more all over the map for variation but a certain pheno I’ve got going of that one is looking like a show stealer. Can’t wait for the smoke tests.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 24, 2021)

Check out this crazy pheno 
It's Tk/NL5Haze x Black Afghani 

I'll be taking cuts soon and moving these and the White x Tk/NL5 Haze into the flower room. 

White x Tk/NL5 Haze


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 24, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I was doing a job today out in Knik, Alaska and I thought I'd take a picture of Goose Bay in the Knik Arm of Cook Inlet.
> This is the area where AKBB is referring to in that
> Blueberry line.
> 
> ...


My brother likes watching that TV show "life below zero" Its just folks living in remote areas in Alaska. Its beautiful but man I'll leave that for the locals. 

Hope all is well bro!


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 24, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My brother likes watching that TV show "life below zero" Its just folks living in remote areas in Alaska. Its beautiful but man I'll leave that for the locals.
> 
> Hope all is well bro!


I use to work with Cody the kid from Oregon that helped the mushers on season 1 or 2.

Bush Alaska is another world from where I live along the road system. 
We have most of the modern amenities and are only froze up for 6 months a year.

Not AK BEAN BRAINS related, but you all might get a kick out of these grocery store prices in a village a worked at.
Milk is $12 a gallon


----------



## GrassBurner (Mar 24, 2021)

Chopped the short squatty Darien Gap yesterday. The pheno with the tall spear colas still has a week or two left.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 25, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> Chopped the short squatty Darien Gap yesterday. The pheno with the tall spear colas still has a week or two left.
> 
> View attachment 4862090


Holy finger hash GrassBurner.
That looks like some old school Northern Lights on a long cola to me.
How does she smell?


----------



## GrassBurner (Mar 25, 2021)

Man I made some finger hash with all that goodness  I took a pocket knife, and started at the bottom of each finger. That stuff peeled off like a fruit roll up, all 1 piece. 
I want to say it had an earthy spice, and past ripe melon smell before I chopped it. Usually I have a hard time smelling anything, unless I go right up to the loft and into my tent when I get home. There is 1 plant ive got going right now though, it's a Doughlato, and it smells like concentrated pine sol. Makes your eyes water and burns your nose if you get it on your fingers and get them too close to your face.


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Mar 25, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Check out this crazy pheno
> It's Tk/NL5Haze x Black Afghani
> View attachment 4861988View attachment 4861989
> I'll be taking cuts soon and moving these and the White x Tk/NL5 Haze into the flower room.


That reminds me of Holly without the shiny leaf. How long have those been in veg? LED?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 25, 2021)

That's what she reminds me of as well.
Too bad she doesn't have thorns  

I haven't been keeping track, but they've been out of the seedling stage for about a month under a t5 type led fixture heavy on the blue.
Hand watered in their cups.
They would probably be twice the size if they were being vegged properly.
This particular pheno is about 2/3 the size of the other Tk/NL5 Haze x Black Afghani in the batch.


----------



## GrassBurner (Mar 25, 2021)

Finally got some Thunderfuck  Popped 2 Clusterfuck, and 2 Phk x Durban. I'm excited about both these strains. The phk I just grew was fire, and I hear a lot of good stuff about Durban 
Also got a freebie of Sunshine 4/Gash x Rhodesian Poison. From what I found on a quick search, the Sunshine 4 and Gash (G13xHashplant?) are some of Bodhi's stuff, but I couldn't find anything on the Rhodesian Poison. It sounds like a male would be a killer pollen donor. Anybody grown any of AK's sunshine crosses?


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 26, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> bought 2 packs of Vintage BB x BB muffin and popped one pack a little while ago. I have 4 females just starting to frost up now. They all have a sativa structure with thin leaves and are already putting off some intense berry aromas.....not distinct BB but berry for sure. Usually BB terms come thru a little later in flower so fingers crossed! anyone grow this strain yet?


Ive got a fast vintage blueberry 3 weeks in bloom, she has pistils growing out of one of the fan leaves.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Mar 26, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> Also got a freebie of Sunshine 4/Gash x Rhodesian Poison. From what I found on a quick search, the Sunshine 4 and Gash (G13xHashplant?) are some of Bodhi's stuff, but I couldn't find anything on the Rhodesian Poison.


 I'm curious about that one as well. I have grown Sunshine 4 It was very good, strong uplifting with kind of a buttery chemy profile, and I've grown several of his 88'G13hashplant(AKA Gash) crosses, 88'G13Hashplant contributes a compact branchy structure and a ton of frost. 
I don't know about Rhodesian Poison and couldn't find anything about it either.


----------



## OtisCampbell (Mar 26, 2021)

Anyone out there in TV land running AKBB Kali Mist? I’m thinking of breaking my bean fast to pick up some...


----------



## GrassBurner (Mar 26, 2021)

Funkentelechy said:


> I'm curious about that one as well. I have grown Sunshine 4 It was very good, strong uplifting with kind of a buttery chemy profile, and I've grown several of his 88'G13hashplant(AKA Gash) crosses, 88'G13Hashplant contributes a compact branchy structure and a ton of frost.
> I don't know about Rhodesian Poison and couldn't find anything about it either.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## gringocook (Mar 26, 2021)

Purple Hindu Kush x Durban just passed 4 weeks. Amazingly strong cantaloupe smell right now


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 26, 2021)

OtisCampbell said:


> Anyone out there in TV land running AKBB Kali Mist? I’m thinking of breaking my bean fast to pick up some...


Patiently waiting for @Bakersfield's results!


----------



## sourchunks (Mar 26, 2021)

Vintage BB x BB Muffin
Smells strong of sour Blueberry. Most likely my keeper of the 4 phenos


----------



## keepafeeno (Mar 26, 2021)

Funkentelechy said:


> I'm curious about that one as well. I have grown Sunshine 4 It was very good, strong uplifting with kind of a buttery chemy profile, and I've grown several of his 88'G13hashplant(AKA Gash) crosses, 88'G13Hashplant contributes a compact branchy structure and a ton of frost.
> I don't know about Rhodesian Poison and couldn't find anything about it either.


According to AKBB it's a 1986 Rhodesian Poison, don't know the source. I have some crossed with his Dope Beard Durban but haven't run it as yet.


----------



## GrassBurner (Mar 28, 2021)

Darien Gap at 11 weeks. Still has quite a few clear trichomes, gonna let it go at least another week. I bet its gonna take 38 seconds, to trim the whole plant


----------



## Dankortowne (Mar 29, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> Darien Gap at 11 weeks. Still has quite a few clear trichomes, gonna let it go at least another week. I bet its gonna take 38 seconds, to trim the whole plant  View attachment 4865554


That ones going to be strong !


----------



## sourchunks (Mar 29, 2021)

Vintage BB x BB Muffin. 2 phenos like this look almost identical one more sour blueberry one more BB Muffin. Nice chunky buds I'll make the final decision when they are cured and sampled


----------



## GrassBurner (Mar 30, 2021)

Dankortowne said:


> That ones going to be strong !


I'm gonna be wearing a helmet and sitting in the bathtub when I try it, just to be safe


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 30, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> I'm gonna be wearing a helmet and sitting in the bathtub when I try it, just to be safe


I bet it feels like this


----------



## Dankortowne (Mar 31, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> I'm gonna be wearing a helmet and sitting in the bathtub when I try it, just to be safe


I found that it creeps a bit I smoked a whole joint before it hit me ,then it was off like a shot!


----------



## GrassBurner (Mar 31, 2021)

Hell yeah!! It's been a while since I had any creep


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 31, 2021)

If anyone is looking for something as sour as anything that many overlooked, AKBB recommends Americanna/Durban.
Here is the list as of March 30th. Don't mind the stars, that's just the ones I'm probably going to get.

$100

89 NL
907 Blue Genes
Americanna BX
Beatrix Choice *
Black Dom
Bucket list BX
Cantalope Haze/89 NL
CGPR/TK NL5 Haze
Chocolope
Consumption
Dope Beard Durban
Golden Showers
GST/Consumption
Hawaiian Cat Piss V3
Hawaiian Cat Piss/Chocolope
Kali Mist F4 *
MTF BX3 F2
NL1
NL5
NL5 Haze
NL5/89 NL
NL5-NL1/89NL
OG Chocolate Thai F5
PHK/TK NL5 Haze
Romulan BX
Skunk Qabbage BX7
Skunk Qabbage/Tropolope
SSSC-M48
SSSC/Durban
Sunrise Thai/Chocolope
TK NL5 Haze F2
TK NL5 Haze F3 (NL DOM, or TK DOM or HAZE DOM)
TK NL5 Haze (Big Fuck)/NL1
Tropolope/Romulan
Williams’s Wonder F4


$60

ACDC/Purple Fuzz
A1/Freezeland
A1/Loose Caboose F1
A1/Open Skunk
A1/Super Skunk
A1/Testarossa F1
A1 Testerossa/Skunk Qabbage
AK 4 Way Pure indica BX F2
Americanna/Black Dom HP NL1
Americanna/Durban
Americanna/NL1
Americanna/TK NL5 Haze
Americana Big Skunk BX
Americanna/Super Skunk
Big Bud/Open Skunk F1
Big Skunk-NL1/Super Skunk
Black Domina/MTFNL1 Black Dom NW Hash Plant/Super Skunk
Black Domina/Super Skunk
Black Domina/TKNL5 Haze
Black Triangle/Americanna F2
Blue Balls  Blueberry/Big Skunk
Blueberry/Freezeland
Blueberry Indica
Blueberry/Lemon Glade
Blueberry/Shangri-lah
Blueberry Muffin/Romulan
Blue Blood/MTF
Blue Blood/Romulan
Blue Blood/Super Skunk
Blue Blood/Vintage Blueberry
Blue Dream/TK NL5 Haze (blue meanie)
Blue Dream/TK-TK NL5 Haze
Blue Steel (AFFIE)/Big SkunkF1 Blue Steel/Dragon’s Blood F1
Blue Steel/MTF-NL1 F1
Blue Steel/Purple Fuzz F1 Blue Steel/Testarossa F1
Blue Steel/Sex Grenade
BOEL Oaxacan/Dwarf Oaxacan
CGPR/Romulan *
Cherry Lemonade
Cluster Fuck (Uranus cut atf/mtf bx2)
Devil’s Club Indica
Devil’s Club/TKNL5 Haze
Dope Beard Durban/Consumption
DTHF F4
Durbalayan (77himolayan/Durban f3) *
Fast Vintage Blueberry
Freezeland **** G13 Grailhaze/MTF-NL1 F1
G13 Grailhaze-MTF-NL1/Consumption
Gasolime/MTF **** Girl Time/Platinum Huckleberry Cookies F1
GMO/MTF
GMO/Blueberry (rotten berries) *
Gorilla Glue 4/Black Domina-NWHP-NL1
Grapefruit Web/Grapefruit Bad Ass GSC/NL1
GST Skunk/Black Domina-NWHP-NL1 GST/Testarossa
ISS-NL1/MTF
Karel’s Haze/Starfighter
Knik Goosebay Blueberry/Super Skunk
Lemontree/chocolate Thai -NL *
Loang Probang/Black Domina
Macanuska/NL1 Macanuska/Super Skunk
Matty Cakes
Medical Skunk
Moonshine haze/NL5
MTF/PHC
MTF/Sherberghan
NL1 Big Skunk/NL1
NL5-NL1/Super Skunk
Oaxacan/Big Skunk
PHC-NL1/TKNL5 Haze
PHC-Sex Grenade/Testarossa
PHC/Big Skunk
PHK NL1
Romulan/MTF-NL1
SensiStar Big Skunk
SensiStar/Durban
Sherberghan OP
Skunk #1/Super Skunk
Skunk Qabbage/Genius Thai Americanna
Skunk Qabbage/MTF BX F1
Skunk Qabbage/Mimosa
Skunk Qabbage/TKNL5 Haze
Skunk Qabbage/Purple-Stardawg F1 Smuckers Grailhaze-C99/MTF NL1 *
SSH/TK NL 5 Haze *
Stardawg NL1/Super Skunk
Stardawg/Super Skunk
Sunset Octane/TK NL5 HAZE
Sunshine 4/Gash
Sunshine 4-Gash/Blueberry Thai
Sunshine 4-Gash/Consumption
Sunshine 4-Gash-Hash Plant/NL5
Sunshine 4-Gash/Rhodesian Poison
The One/Chocolope
The One/NL1
TK-MTF/Super Skunk
TK NL5 Haze/Black Domina NW Hash Plant-NL1
TK NL5 Haze/ MTF
TKNL5 Haze/NL5 *
TK/TK NL5 Haze F2 
TK NL5 Haze/PHK-NL1
TK-TK NL5 Haze/Chocolate Thai NL2
Tropolope/Purple Stardawg F1
Tropolope/Super Skunk
Uber Cluster (Cluster Fuck-ACC/MTF)
Vintage Blueberry


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 1, 2021)

Now I'm scared to chop this 2nd Darien Gap. The first plant has dried, and I was trimming it up lastnight, and found bud rot. Lots of it. I scrapped it all  
Valuable lesson learned. I bent the main stem over, and let all the sidebranches do their thing. They were just too close to each other. From the outside they looked beautiful, but breaking open the buds revealed a white, stretchy, spider web appearing material.
My humidity was pretty high for a while as well. I got a dehumidifier a couple weeks ago. Was in the 70's, brought it down to the 40s. Im hoping since this second plant has plenty of space for airflow between the buds, it won't suffer as badly. My apologies Mr Dankortowne.
My question now is, I have 2 other plants still going in that tent. All of the mold was discovered inside the buds, but do I still need to worry about it being spread to the others? Should I chop them now and check the insides of some of the colas? 
I had a Doughlato next to this plant, and I found a small amount of it in some of the larger colas. Probably thrown away 3oz so far between the 2 plants. Better safe than sorry, but still painful.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 1, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> Now I'm scared to chop this 2nd Darien Gap. The first plant has dried, and I was trimming it up lastnight, and found bud rot. Lots of it. I scrapped it all
> Valuable lesson learned. I bent the main stem over, and let all the sidebranches do their thing. They were just too close to each other. From the outside they looked beautiful, but breaking open the buds revealed a white, stretchy, spider web appearing material.
> My humidity was pretty high for a while as well. I got a dehumidifier a couple weeks ago. Was in the 70's, brought it down to the 40s. Im hoping since this second plant has plenty of space for airflow between the buds, it won't suffer as badly. My apologies Mr Dankortowne.
> My question now is, I have 2 other plants still going in that tent. All of the mold was discovered inside the buds, but do I still need to worry about it being spread to the others? Should I chop them now and check the insides of some of the colas?
> I had a Doughlato next to this plant, and I found a small amount of it in some of the larger colas. Probably thrown away 3oz so far between the 2 plants. Better safe than sorry, but still painful.


Was there any tell tale signs of bud rot, like dead pin leaves in the buds?
I didn't notice any in the photo of the trimmed bud you posted, but on further inspection I may see what could be rot, hiding in the shadows.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 1, 2021)

Bud rot is easy to find. Just bend the bud slightly to open it up and you'll see it if it's there.


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 1, 2021)

Yeah there were definitely a few of them that had turned a very light tan color. They were the leaves touching each other on the colas packed together. I trimmed all that were touching, and removed the parts of the leaves that were brown. Looks like I missed some. 
I'm guessing by the time I see the light tan color, it's too late? I'm gonna go up into the tent and check the other plants for similar leaves. I read that I could give the sugar leaves a tug, and see if they just fall out? Thanks for the diligence in checking the picture for me, I appreciate it 
Is alcohol or peroxide better for disinfecting my tools and grow area?


----------



## mindriot (Apr 1, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> Now I'm scared to chop this 2nd Darien Gap. The first plant has dried, and I was trimming it up lastnight, and found bud rot. Lots of it. I scrapped it all
> Valuable lesson learned. I bent the main stem over, and let all the sidebranches do their thing. They were just too close to each other. From the outside they looked beautiful, but breaking open the buds revealed a white, stretchy, spider web appearing material.
> My humidity was pretty high for a while as well. I got a dehumidifier a couple weeks ago. Was in the 70's, brought it down to the 40s. Im hoping since this second plant has plenty of space for airflow between the buds, it won't suffer as badly. My apologies Mr Dankortowne.
> My question now is, I have 2 other plants still going in that tent. All of the mold was discovered inside the buds, but do I still need to worry about it being spread to the others? Should I chop them now and check the insides of some of the colas?
> I had a Doughlato next to this plant, and I found a small amount of it in some of the larger colas. Probably thrown away 3oz so far between the 2 plants. Better safe than sorry, but still painful.


 Yea you really need to keep the humidity down and good airflow around the dense colas. You can use something like popsicle sticks to slide into and hold open the cola buds. Most likely your other plants have the same issue, I would check them out.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 1, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> Yeah there were definitely a few of them that had turned a very light tan color. They were the leaves touching each other on the colas packed together. I trimmed all that were touching, and removed the parts of the leaves that were brown. Looks like I missed some.
> I'm guessing by the time I see the light tan color, it's too late? I'm gonna go up into the tent and check the other plants for similar leaves. I read that I could give the sugar leaves a tug, and see if they just fall out? Thanks for the diligence in checking the picture for me, I appreciate it
> Is alcohol or peroxide better for disinfecting my tools and grow area?


Pull on the dead leaves in the buds. If they come right out, look at the base of the stem and if there's rot, you will see mold and little spore sacks.


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 1, 2021)

The Darien Gap looks okay I believe. Bent the colas over at different sections, and the color is a nice light green. 
The Doughlato colas are crazy dense. I couldn't really open them up. It's about time to chop that plant anyways, it's on week 11 right now. So I'll know tonight. 
Thanks for all the advice! I moved the dehumidifier up into the loft where the tents are, its set on 40%. 
Here is the Gap, let me know if yall see anything concerning.


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 1, 2021)

Thanks for the popsicle stick trick @mindriot


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 1, 2021)

Cre


GrassBurner said:


> The Darien Gap looks okay I believe. Bent the colas over at different sections, and the color is a nice light green.
> The Doughlato colas are crazy dense. I couldn't really open them up. It's about time to chop that plant anyways, it's on week 11 right now. So I'll know tonight.
> Thanks for all the advice! I moved the dehumidifier up into the loft where the tents are, its set on 40%.
> Here is the Gap, let me know if yall see anything concerning.
> ...


mmm I dunno, I’m a bit concerned with the frost on that one, you might need to send a sample to check it’s quality


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Apr 2, 2021)

Americanna x Beatrix Choice almost ready for the flip. They’ve exploded this week with warmer daytime temps and topping. I haven’t documented individual measurements for the lot, but they share similar form and node spacing.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Apr 2, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> Is alcohol or peroxide better for disinfecting my tools and grow area?


I'd go with bleach at 1-2 cups per gallon of water.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 2, 2021)

Physically scrub with hot water.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 2, 2021)

I've been using iso on the equipment and outside the tent. I use bleach/water solution inside the tent. Working pretty well so far.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 2, 2021)

I'll use alcohol and flame on propagation tools and bleach for cleaning trays, walls, etc.

I've never really tried peroxide although I've considered using it in hydro, but with my cool rez temps and frequent changes, mykos seem to do the trick.

In the late summer and fall, during our Southcentral Alaskan monsoon season, 
I have to be on point watching for botrytis on big to medium buds.


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 2, 2021)

Lost a few spears to rot. Maybe 20% of total plant volume so far. I chopped each cola, and pulled them apart at different sections. Ill strip everything off the stems just to be safe. Look at this big fucker


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 3, 2021)

Any idea of a drop for the Sensi Star F4? is that still in the works? @Dankortowne


----------



## bodhipop (Apr 3, 2021)

New AKBB freebies at @JBCSeeds .
25% off all packs (15% off packs until 4/23 + 10%) with coupon code RIU10. 
Happy to support two solid families at once. Spring is in the air and it's feelin' like christmas after putting in my order!
(2 freebie packs each)
PURPLE NL X NEVILS HAZE
KALI MIST X A1
AKBB NL1 x ACC NL1

Kali Mist F4
Colombian Gold/Panama Red x Romulan
Americanna x Durban
(Chem 4/Sunshine Daydream x 88G13Hashplant) x Blueberry Thai
Freezeland IBL
Purple Fuzz Bx


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 3, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> New AKBB freebies at @JBCSeeds .
> 25% off all packs (15% off packs until 4/23 + 10%) with coupon code RIU10.
> Happy to support two solid families at once. Spring is in the air and it's feelin' like christmas after putting in my order!
> (2 freebie packs each)
> ...


You didn't want to wait to see what they have tmrw? I mean you could always order more lol. Dropping at noon.


----------



## TWest65 (Apr 3, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> New AKBB freebies at @JBCSeeds .
> 25% off all packs (15% off packs until 4/23 + 10%) with coupon code RIU10.
> Happy to support two solid families at once. Spring is in the air and it's feelin' like christmas after putting in my order!
> (2 freebie packs each)
> ...


It's actually 23.5% off, but still a damn good deal.


----------



## bodhipop (Apr 3, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> You didn't want to wait to see what they have tmrw? I mean you could always order more lol. Dropping at noon.


DAMMIT! This is news to me lol. Ordering more for sure, I'll have to pick up some extra shifts at work.
Anyone know what BLUE RASBERRY is? It's a freebie.


----------



## 0scurus (Apr 3, 2021)

The new seeds are out on JBC I ordered some Williams Wonder F4, TKNL5 Haze F3 (TK DOM), NL1, Beatrix Choice, Black Domina BX, Boel Oaxacan x Dwarf Oaxacan, and OG Chocolate Thai.


----------



## Vvgrow (Apr 4, 2021)

Beatrix choice x black Dom/lavender day 55


----------



## dopebeard (Apr 4, 2021)

Anybody have information on the 89 NL that AKBB is offering?


----------



## Vvgrow (Apr 4, 2021)

Beatrix choice x Romulan day 55. These are testers but I think akbb is on to something with these Beatrix crosses. Early sample nugs from this cross put me on my ass after a couple hits on vaporizer.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 4, 2021)

0scurus said:


> The new seeds are out on JBC I ordered some Williams Wonder F4, TKNL5 Haze F3 (TK DOM), NL1, Beatrix Choice, Black Domina BX, Boel Oaxacan x Dwarf Oaxacan, and OG Chocolate Thai.


You spent a couple of bucks but that's a beautiful spread of old school genes! Nice picks!


----------



## bodhipop (Apr 4, 2021)

dopebeard said:


> Anybody have information on the 89 NL that AKBB is offering?


I could've sworn it's from Meangene but need to confirm. Also wondering who is ACC (from the freebie "AKBB NL1 x ACC NL1).


----------



## dopebeard (Apr 4, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> I could've sworn it's from Meangene but need to confirm. Also wondering who is ACC (from the freebie "AKBB NL1 x ACC NL1).


I am wondering who ACC is as well. I am buying more beans just to get that freebie, lol.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 4, 2021)

That drop on Sat had a lot of good lookin stuff in it. I grabbed a few packs and was surprised to see some of the freebies that have made their way back around again. I now have a full pack of some of those.
I got Sensi Star x Durban, GG4 x Blk Dom/NWHP/NL1, Blueberry Muffin x Vintage Blueberry, GMO x MTF, Moonshine Haze x NL5, Forbidden Fruit x Big Skunk, and ISS/NL1 x MTF. 
The freebies I chose were (2)Sensi Star x RKS, (2)Kali Mist x A1, PNL x Nevils Haze, Americanna bx, and Blue Raspberry.


----------



## bodhipop (Apr 4, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> That drop on Sat had a lot of good lookin stuff in it. I grabbed a few packs and was surprised to see some of the freebies that have made their way back around again. I now have a full pack of some of those.
> I got Sensi Star x Durban, GG4 x Blk Dom/NWHP/NL1, Blueberry Muffin x Vintage Blueberry, GMO x MTF, Moonshine Haze x NL5, Forbidden Fruit x Big Skunk, and ISS/NL1 x MTF.
> The freebies I chose were (2)Sensi Star x RKS, (2)Kali Mist x A1, PNL x Nevils Haze, Americanna bx, and Blue Raspberry.


If we start feeling bad about our wallets, just remember kids spent $300 last week on 12 seeds of Archive's zkittlez bx... 
I put in a 2nd order and snagged all them freebies. Made sure to get 3 packs each of Purple NL Nevils Haze and Kali Mist A1

Thanks Dankortowne! 
Also for any IG users out there. Check out the mutant Golden Showers flower on AKrizzo's page. Hunting my pack next after seeing it today.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 5, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> If we start feeling bad about our wallets, just remember kids spent $300 last week on 12 seeds of Archive's zkittlez bx...
> I put in a 2nd order and snagged all them freebies. Made sure to get 3 packs each of Purple NL Nevils Haze and Kali Mist A1
> 
> Thanks Dankortowne!
> Also for any IG users out there. Check out the mutant Golden Showers flower on AKrizzo's page. Hunting my pack next after seeing it today.


Legendarymythicalcookies wants $500 for his 
"elite crosses" that only he has tried.  
It doesnt really get much better than my keeper from the Tk/NL5Haze.


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 5, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> If we start feeling bad about our wallets, just remember kids spent $300 last week on 12 seeds of Archive's zkittlez bx...
> I put in a 2nd order and snagged all them freebies. Made sure to get 3 packs each of Purple NL Nevils Haze and Kali Mist A1
> 
> Thanks Dankortowne!
> Also for any IG users out there. Check out the mutant Golden Showers flower on AKrizzo's page. Hunting my pack next after seeing it today.


Can't find his page.


----------



## bodhipop (Apr 5, 2021)

DonPetro said:


> Can't find his page.


His handle is 
ak_rizzo 


Bakersfield said:


> Legendarymythicalcookies wants $500 for his
> "elite crosses" that only he has tried.
> It doesnt really get much better than my keeper from the Tk/NL5Haze.


Lol people keep paying the cash! Oh well, we gotta send our boy some love with those chips and milk prices!!
Is your cut the big fucker cut or did you find another one? TK leaner?


----------



## TWest65 (Apr 5, 2021)

DonPetro said:


> Can't find his page.


ak_rizzo


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 5, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> His handle is
> ak_rizzo
> 
> Lol people keep paying the cash! Oh well, we gotta send our boy some love with those chips and milk prices!!
> Is your cut the big fucker cut or did you find another one? TK leaner?


It's the big fucker cut.
I actually lost it, but I believe Ak still has it.


----------



## Vvgrow (Apr 5, 2021)

Has anyone or is anyone planning on popping some Williams Wonder? I’ve got a pack that I’m seriously considering getting wet. Real interested to see what comes out of that seed increase.


----------



## SouthBySouthwest (Apr 6, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Also wondering who is ACC


Don't know either but maybe Alaska Cannabis Cache?


----------



## MtRainDog (Apr 6, 2021)

Having a tough time deciding between the TKNL5Haze F3's...

I immediately think I want the haze dom, because I want a more sativa high, but am I missing something with the TK or NL doms? Do they all deliver a similar high? Does the haze dom have a super long flowering time?

Any light one of ya's could shed on this is most appreciated!


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 6, 2021)

MtRainDog said:


> Having a tough time deciding between the TKNL5Haze F3's...
> 
> I immediately think I want the haze dom, because I want a more sativa high, but am I missing something with the TK or NL doms? Do they all deliver a similar high? Does the haze dom have a super long flowering time?
> 
> Any light one of ya's could shed on this is most appreciated!


If your looking for sativa high without a ceiling, get the Haze dom F3.
That’s what AKBB has said about that one before.


----------



## Nutbag Poster (Apr 6, 2021)

MtRainDog said:


> Having a tough time deciding between the TKNL5Haze F3's...
> 
> I immediately think I want the haze dom, because I want a more sativa high, but am I missing something with the TK or NL doms? Do they all deliver a similar high? Does the haze dom have a super long flowering time?
> 
> Any light one of ya's could shed on this is most appreciated!


I don't know for sure, but I'd imagine there's a pretty broad spread of phenos in all three versions. The haze and nl are such polar opposites in high and flowering time, and structure to a degree. And then the TK genes are quite of cocktail of "secret ingredients" too. Those genes and all the hidden recessive ones are bound to "line up" in a lot of interesting ways. I suspect it's more a matter of pulling the odds/frequency in one direction or another. As BK said, a haze pheno is what's going to give you that glorious sativa buzz most likely, but they may take several extra weeks to finish. Or not... that would be a pheno to find for sure.

It's a good question... I'm interested in hearing more how those different versions turn out.

Correction: After a little browsing around, it looks like the NL5 isn't always a quick finisher itself... there looks to be quite a bit of variety in the reported flowering times. AKBB's NL5 Bx is listed at 70 days, though, as is the "NL Dom" version of the TKNL5Haze F3s. So I probably shouldn't have called it a "polar opposite" of the haze on finishing time.


----------



## Palomar (Apr 6, 2021)

0scurus said:


> The new seeds are out on JBC I ordered some Williams Wonder F4, TKNL5 Haze F3 (TK DOM), NL1, Beatrix Choice, Black Domina BX, Boel Oaxacan x Dwarf Oaxacan, and OG Chocolate Thai.


Real nice selection, I’ve got the haze dom going now.

respect,
pal


----------



## MtRainDog (Apr 7, 2021)

Ended up snagging the haze dom f3's. Went back and re-read through this thread. Saw that the TK dom was also said to be "more sativa" and the NL was the more indica leaner. Assuming that now in the f3 generation he's further separated them out to include a Haze dom as well. Fine by me!


----------



## Dank Budz (Apr 7, 2021)

Told myself if I order any more seeds for 420 it will only be AKBB, got skunk qabbage bx7 for first AK genetics


----------



## Zephyrs (Apr 7, 2021)

Dank Budz said:


> Told myself if I order any more seeds for 420 it will only be AKBB, got skunk qabbage bx7 for first AK genetics


Nice. I just ordered some AKBB gear yesterday from jbc. I am really excited to grow these AKBB cluster fuck's (ATF x MTF bx2).


----------



## Dank Budz (Apr 7, 2021)

Zephyrs said:


> Nice. I just ordered some AKBB gear yesterday from jbc. I am really excited to grow these AKBB cluster fuck's (ATF x MTF bx2).


Awesome, It was a tossup between skunk qabbage, tknl5haze (couldn't decide which dom I wanted) or the clusterfuck or cat piss. Proud of myself I only grabbed 1 pack tbh lol. The qabbage males I saw on IG are what won me over.


----------



## Jbaby77 (Apr 7, 2021)

Tknl5haze indica dom f3 keeper


----------



## Zephyrs (Apr 7, 2021)

Dank Budz said:


> Awesome, It was a tossup between skunk qabbage, tknl5haze (couldn't decide which dom I wanted) or the clusterfuck or cat piss. Proud of myself I only grabbed 1 pack tbh lol. The qabbage males I saw on IG are what won me over.


Sweet yeah I was drooling over their NL5 or the cluster fuck strain. I have smoked both back in the early 2000's in Anchorage and Ketchikan. Man that shit knocked me out back then. LOL. I miss old school genetics so much. I'm pretty sure from what I've seen of AKBB, that i won't be disappointed! Its almost time for an old school magic carpet ride again. Best part is I will be growing it myself


----------



## Zephyrs (Apr 7, 2021)

Jbaby77 said:


> Tknl5haze indica dom f3 keeper


That last pic looks straight up FIRE! The trichome coverage on the fan leaf is awesome.


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Apr 8, 2021)

Time for the flip!


----------



## sourchunks (Apr 8, 2021)

my 2 phenos of Vintage BB x BB Muffin are all dried up and in jars for the cure. All i can say is wowzers....i've been searching for a great BB pheno for a few years now and i can finally say i found it. I ran a couple packs of Dj shorts BB on separate occasions.....not one pheno had a BB aroma. I ran Calcos BB syrup F2's and has a couple really nice BB phenos but both hermed out. I pulled the trigger on AK Bean Brains for pretty much my last try for BB. I had 4 females out os the pack with 2 being exactly what i was looking for. Strong BB terps, insane frost, purple and green colors, no larfy lowers, all dense and usable. I was pheno hunting so the plants were grown in small pots and quite neglected as i always do with pheno hunts. I'm gonna grow them nice and big this next run  (I ordered 2 Packs so i still have one to hunt but why bother?)


----------



## Learning1234 (Apr 8, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> my 2 phenos of Vintage BB x BB Muffin are all dried up and in jars for the cure. All i can say is wowzers....i've been searching for a great BB pheno for a few years now and i can finally say i found it. I ran a couple packs of Dj shorts BB on separate occasions.....not one pheno had a BB aroma. I ran Calcos BB syrup F2's and has a couple really nice BB phenos but both hermed out. I pulled the trigger on AK Bean Brains for pretty much my last try for BB. I had 4 females out os the pack with 2 being exactly what i was looking for. Strong BB terps, insane frost, purple and green colors, no larfy lowers, all dense and usable. I was pheno hunting so the plants were grown in small pots and quite neglected as i always do with pheno hunts. I'm gonna grow them nice and big this next run  (I ordered 2 Packs so i still have one to hunt but why bother?)


I’ve been eyeballing this one for awhile. Think you sold me on it. Ha.


----------



## Zephyrs (Apr 8, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> I’ve been eyeballing this one for awhile. Think you sold me on it. Ha.


At @sourchunks might just have sold me on that too. I had a Blueberry cross that Barneys Farm has. And it was shitty genetics.. No Blueberry smell, did horrible outdoor. While my clones plants of a different breeder excelled over them. I lost 3/4 of 2 7ft. Tall Barneys plant's to bud rot and PM last year. Clones got a 90% clean rot free harvest. Point being, well bred genetics are more stable.. I'm already looking at AKBB Blueberry for my next order!


----------



## Palomar (Apr 8, 2021)

Any info on the Sunrise Thai?

respect,
pal


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 8, 2021)

Darien Gap gets 2 thumbs up  Like @Dankortowne said, it creeps up on you. Comes on like a Mercedes accelerates. It's just a smooth pull, but before you realize it, you're doing 150 in a 70


----------



## Jbaby77 (Apr 9, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> my 2 phenos of Vintage BB x BB Muffin are all dried up and in jars for the cure. All i can say is wowzers....i've been searching for a great BB pheno for a few years now and i can finally say i found it. I ran a couple packs of Dj shorts BB on separate occasions.....not one pheno had a BB aroma. I ran Calcos BB syrup F2's and has a couple really nice BB phenos but both hermed out. I pulled the trigger on AK Bean Brains for pretty much my last try for BB. I had 4 females out os the pack with 2 being exactly what i was looking for. Strong BB terps, insane frost, purple and green colors, no larfy lowers, all dense and usable. I was pheno hunting so the plants were grown in small pots and quite neglected as i always do with pheno hunts. I'm gonna grow them nice and big this next run  (I ordered 2 Packs so i still have one to hunt but why bother?)


I’ve been waiting for a review on this... and I’m sold but I think you may have helped sell them out at jbc guess I’ll have to wait... unless you want someone to hunt through pack you have left just saying


----------



## keepafeeno (Apr 9, 2021)

MtRainDog said:


> Ended up snagging the haze dom f3's. Went back and re-read through this thread. Saw that the TK dom was also said to be "more sativa" and the NL was the more indica leaner. Assuming that now in the f3 generation he's further separated them out to include a Haze dom as well. Fine by me!





Palomar said:


> Any info on the Sunrise Thai?
> 
> respect,
> pal


Sunrise Thai is a @steve.mrrabbit landrace cultivar. @professor.frink has some good examples on his IG feed.


----------



## keepafeeno (Apr 9, 2021)

MtRainDog said:


> Ended up snagging the haze dom f3's. Went back and re-read through this thread. Saw that the TK dom was also said to be "more sativa" and the NL was the more indica leaner. Assuming that now in the f3 generation he's further separated them out to include a Haze dom as well. Fine by me!


In terms of the TK NL5 Hz F3's this is what AKBB had to say (post #1,844 in this thread):

The nl dom is sweet terpinaline and hash very strong couch lock
the Tk dom is a mix of funk gas ,terpinaline and strong up smoke
the haze dom is spicey very hazey terps ,stong diovascular smoke very up , no ceiling
so it’s not for light weights
most have about 3/4 non deviation


----------



## MtRainDog (Apr 9, 2021)

keepafeeno said:


> In terms of the TK NL5 Hz F3's this is what AKBB had to say (post #1,844 in this thread):
> 
> The nl dom is sweet terpinaline and hash very strong couch lock
> the Tk dom is a mix of funk gas ,terpinaline and strong up smoke
> ...


Thanks. I'll probably pick up the TK doms as well when the bean budget allows. Kinda blew it when I added Relic's Consumption (v3) to the cart 

On another note, I just listened to the podcast Episdode 35 w/AKBB. What a cool guy! It was nice to hear someone with similar views on genetics, growing, and the community. Just a super down to earth no bs kinda guy.


----------



## CloudHidden (Apr 9, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> my 2 phenos of Vintage BB x BB Muffin are all dried up and in jars for the cure. All i can say is wowzers....i've been searching for a great BB pheno for a few years now and i can finally say i found it. I ran a couple packs of Dj shorts BB on separate occasions.....not one pheno had a BB aroma. I ran Calcos BB syrup F2's and has a couple really nice BB phenos but both hermed out. I pulled the trigger on AK Bean Brains for pretty much my last try for BB. I had 4 females out os the pack with 2 being exactly what i was looking for. Strong BB terps, insane frost, purple and green colors, no larfy lowers, all dense and usable. I was pheno hunting so the plants were grown in small pots and quite neglected as i always do with pheno hunts. I'm gonna grow them nice and big this next run  (I ordered 2 Packs so i still have one to hunt but why bother?)


Nice! I got some of those as freebies. Can't wait to run'em now.


----------



## keiserrott (Apr 9, 2021)

MtRainDog said:


> Thanks. I'll probably pick up the TK doms as well when the bean budget allows. Kinda blew it when I added Relic's Consumption (v3) to the cart
> 
> On another note, I just listened to the podcast Episdode 35 w/AKBB. What a cool guy! It was nice to hear someone with similar views on genetics, growing, and the community. Just a super down to earth no bs kinda guy.


Agreed. That podcast alone made me want to support his work. 
Its nice having yet another breeder outside the cookies/gelato/cake/punch matrix.


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Apr 9, 2021)

Americanna x Beatrix Choice. Just moved over to HPS flower. I will cull then do an open pollination, clone, then work it. I’ll have the Skunk #1 from Todd McCormick next to them for now and do the same.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 10, 2021)

Kali Mist a couple of days short of week 7 flower.
There was zero veg and the stretch was less than I expected.
For instance the Diesel heavy strains growing in the same room are even taller.
These are very high in terpinoline and pinene.
They seem to lack limonene.
they remind me of some other Dutch Sativas like
Jack Herer and Super Silver Haze, that I've encountered in the past.

I can see a few of these running at least 12 weeks.


----------



## higher self (Apr 10, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Kali Mist a couple of days short of week 7 flower.
> There was zero veg and the stretch was less than I expected.
> For instance the Diesel heavy strains growing in the same room are even taller.
> These are very high in terpinoline and pinene.
> ...


Those are the f4's?


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 10, 2021)

Garden shot of 4x8 tray with the 
White x Tk/NL5Haze up front
Tk/NL5Haze x Black Afghani in the middle and irrelevant to this post, TK S1 in the rear.

The White x Tk/NL5Haze are very vigorous, while the Tk/NL5Haze x Black Afghani are more compact, so a bit harder to see in these pics.


Here's pics of the Holly pheno male of
Tk/NL5Haze x Black Afghani, recieving some natural sunlight.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 10, 2021)

higher self said:


> Those are the f4's?


Yes, sorry I forgot to include that.


----------



## Coalcat (Apr 10, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Kali Mist a couple of days short of week 7 flower.
> There was zero veg and the stretch was less than I expected.
> For instance the Diesel heavy strains growing in the same room are even taller.
> These are very high in terpinoline and pinene.
> ...


Thank you I have been eyeballing these


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 10, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I use to work with Cody the kid from Oregon that helped the mushers on season 1 or 2.
> 
> Bush Alaska is another world from where I live along the road system.
> We have most of the modern amenities and are only froze up for 6 months a year.
> ...


What do most people eat out there and how do they make enough money to afford $9 Lays


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 10, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> What do most people eat out there and how do they make enough money to afford $9 Lays


Ours are closer to $5 where I live, not too much higher than the lower 48.
In the villages, subsistence hunting and fishing are very important for keeping food on the table and these are more luxury items.

When a Gussuk - white man like myself heads to the village for construction work, the pay is premium, otherwise no one would go or stay long.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 10, 2021)

Still have snow up there I see, when does that end?


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Apr 10, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Here's pics of the Holly pheno male of
> Tk/NL5Haze x Black Afghani, recieving some natural sunlight.
> View attachment 4875637View attachment 4875640


Be careful not to cut your hand on those teeth!


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 10, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Still have snow up there I see, when does that end?


Where I live it is usually gone by the end of the first week of May, except in the shade or north faces.
Winter might stick around a little longer this year as it hasn't started melting yet and our nights have been below zero.


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 10, 2021)

May?!  I'm pissed if it doesn't hit 70 at least once by the end of March


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 10, 2021)

BOY GENIUS said:


> Americanna x Beatrix Choice. Just moved over to HPS flower. I will cull then do an open pollination, clone, then work it. I’ll have the Skunk #1 from Todd McCormick next to them for now and do the same.


If you ever need a dedicated tester, i know a guy!


----------



## WheresMIweed? (Apr 11, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> Agreed. That podcast alone made me want to support his work.
> Its nice having yet another breeder outside the cookies/gelato/cake/punch matrix.


Heavy Daze is doing the good work. Happy to support him. And all the quality breeders he gives the microphone to.


----------



## Dank Budz (Apr 12, 2021)

Anyone have any idea on the genetics of blue raspberry?


----------



## gringocook (Apr 12, 2021)

Sun grown PHK x Durban at week 7 of flower


----------



## Palomar (Apr 12, 2021)

Finally getting things in gear after the tent clean out... got some NLhaze and TKNLhaze (Haze Dom) in there and some other goodies. Gotta admit that I’m psyched to have the AKBB going this year. Taking some cuts and then flipping these. Got some others on stand by that might go outside eventually.



respect,
pal


----------



## crisnpropa (Apr 12, 2021)

Has anyone grown the Prostate-massage Kush?

Really who came up with that name is outrageous


----------



## Zephyrs (Apr 12, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Has anyone grown the Prostate-massage Kush?
> 
> Really who came up with that name is outrageous


For reals? It must be a very enjoyable strain when taking bong hits alone, in the morning!


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 12, 2021)

Is anyone excited for the grape lebanese f3?


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Apr 12, 2021)

Zephyrs said:


> For reals? It must be a very enjoyable strain when taking bong hits alone, in the morning!


LOL. These fuckin names.


----------



## Anthei$ (Apr 13, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Has anyone grown the Prostate-massage Kush?
> 
> Really who came up with that name is outrageous


that shit sounds like an april fool's joke that somebody took too far.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 13, 2021)

crisnpropa said:


> Has anyone grown the Prostate-massage Kush?
> 
> Really who came up with that name is outrageous


Somebody smoking it from the wrong end.
Don't share the pipe!


----------



## Palomar (Apr 17, 2021)

A couple NLHaze after fim and before flower... happy to have these going.

respect,
pal


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 17, 2021)

Colonoscopy Kush rolls off the tongue a little better


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Apr 18, 2021)

Palomar said:


> A couple NLHaze after fim and before flower... happy to have these going.
> 
> respect,View attachment 4881610View attachment 4881611
> pal


I have seen some fan leaf tip warping I’m guessing from heat stress(they kissed the fluoros after topping). Is that the same for this guy?


----------



## Palomar (Apr 18, 2021)

BOY GENIUS said:


> I have seen some fan leaf tip warping I’m guessing from heat stress(they kissed the fluoros after topping). Is that the same for this guy?


Yep... I’m was behind in my transplanting and moving to tent.

respect,
pal


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 18, 2021)

Got a Bean Brains dominated tent going this grow. 6 plants are AK's. The 4 plants in the sip on the right are PHK x Durban up front, and Clusterfuck in the back. In the sip on the left, ive got 2 Cantaloupe Haze x Genius Thai Americanna in the back. Guessing they are sativa dominant and not enjoying this hot soil? I figure they'll grow out of it. The other 4 plants are just about ready to top for mainlining. All the plants in the sips are day 14 of veg.


----------



## RocketBoy (Apr 19, 2021)

mindriot said:


> Yep!
> 
> "This is an old Alaskan cut of Nevill's NL5 Haze that dates back to at least 1986. It's super ammoniated, trashy, and nasty....makes you want to jump right in the dumpster with it and embrace all aspects of hobo life. "


Nevil didn't create the first NL5Haze until 88 and released in 89, He also didn't pop the 69 Haze until 85/86, so how would Alaska have something that wasn't even created yet?


----------



## SNEAKYp (Apr 19, 2021)

Just got my AKBB order from JBC. Looking forward to next run when I can pop some of these.


----------



## keiserrott (Apr 20, 2021)

Decided to dive right into the work of @Dankortowne and ordered these directly from him.

Consumption
tknl5haze f3 (haze leaner),
Romulan bx4
CGPR/TK NL5 Haze

I had a tracking number in my email box the next morning.


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Apr 20, 2021)

Out of the 11 that flipped I got 3 females, 1 intersex, and 6 males. Found 2 males with good structure that didn’t stretch too fast.


----------



## keiserrott (Apr 20, 2021)

dopebeard said:


> I am wondering who ACC is as well. I am buying more beans just to get that freebie, lol.


Per @Dankortowne
alaskan cannibis chache nl1 is from early seedbank of Holland


----------



## bodhipop (Apr 20, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> Per @Dankortowne
> alaskan cannibis chache nl1 is from early seedbank of Holland


Much appreciated friend! Got around 20-22 of those seeds for an open pollination. Now we just need to figure out the story on this Blue Rasberry lol.


----------



## Dank Budz (Apr 21, 2021)

Ordered blue meanie (Blue Dream x Tk nl5 haze)
Couldn't pass up that cross for the price on JBC also that Kali mist x A1 was calling me


----------



## keiserrott (Apr 21, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> Much appreciated friend! Got around 20-22 of those seeds for an open pollination. Now we just need to figure out the story on this Blue Rasberry lol.


Per AKBB,
The blue raspberry is raspberry smash from heroes of the farm bred to vintage blueberry


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Apr 21, 2021)

Two different AKBB strains on day 45 yesterday, thought I would take some pics for 4/20.

CG/PR / TKNL5Haze -- I like this one so far except for the stems which are weak. That has seemed to be a recurring theme with the TKNL5Haze crosses I've run so far. They definitely require a trellis, and I'll be looking at implementing that better on the next run. I might try this one outside as it's seemingly going to be a fast finisher.




Luong Probang / Black Domina pheno #1



LP/BD pheno #2 -- I like this one more than #1 for the nice chunky buds but I accidently left the UV lights on too long this past weekend and they started fox tailing a bit more than I like. Aromas are awesome so far. This pheno seems to be finishing faster also.



LPBD pheno 2 overview


----------



## keiserrott (Apr 21, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Three different AKBB strains on day 45 yesterday, thought I would take some pics for 4/20.
> 
> CG/PR / TKNL5Haze -- I like this one so far except for the stems which are weak. That has seemed to be a recurring theme with the TKNL5Haze crosses I've run so far. They definitely require a trellis, and I'll be looking at implementing that better on the next run. I might try this one outside as it's seemingly going to be a fast finisher.
> 
> ...


Have any details to share on the phenos found in the CG/PR / TKNL5Haze?


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Apr 21, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> Have any details to share on the phenos found in the CG/PR / TKNL5Haze?


Actually, this was the first and only one so far. I sure do like the nice frosty buds. I can't tell what they smell like yet, I'm not so good at doing that while everything is still in the garden.

Like I said, my only gripe has been about stems but that is normal.


----------



## keiserrott (Apr 21, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Actually, this was the first and only one so far. I sure do like the nice frosty buds. I can't tell what they smell like yet, I'm not so good at doing that while everything is still in the garden.
> 
> Like I said, my only gripe has been about stems but that is normal.


Makes it tougher to pheno hunt. I prefer to use nets, but don't want an unknown pheno/plant anchored to my table. I started using yo-yo's so I can pull as needed for sexual instability.


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Apr 21, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> Makes it tougher to pheno hunt. I prefer to use nets, but don't want an unknown pheno/plant anchored to my table. I started using yo-yo's so I can pull as needed for sexual instability.


Yo-yo?


----------



## keiserrott (Apr 21, 2021)

BOY GENIUS said:


> Yo-yo?


----------



## keiserrott (Apr 21, 2021)

BOY GENIUS said:


> Yo-yo?


I build my lights in such a way that I can clip yo-yo's onto them as needed when not using a net.


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 21, 2021)

I trained my Darien Gap's over sideways from the rip, main stem was almost horizontal. The sativa leaning plant wasn't as sturdy, but I didn't notice and support issues. The indica leaning plant was built like a brick shit house. I could have hit it with and industrial leaf blower and it wouldn't have budged


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Apr 22, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> I started using yo-yo's so I can pull as needed for sexual instability.


I forgot about yo-yo's. I just ordered a 20 pack. Thanks!!


----------



## keiserrott (Apr 23, 2021)

Bravo @Dankortowne !
4 days from ordering direct to safely in hand. He even threw in a tester for me.

Thanks


----------



## OVH (Apr 23, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> Bravo @Dankortowne !
> 4 days from ordering direct to safely in hand. He even threw in a tester for me.
> 
> Thanks


What was the tester ? I got grapefruit and NL1


----------



## keiserrott (Apr 23, 2021)

OVH said:


> What was the tester ? I got grapefruit and NL1


His NL1 x ACC NL1.


----------



## Drumminghead (Apr 23, 2021)

OVH said:


> What was the tester ? I got grapefruit and NL1


I got some 90’s blueberry. Wondering if anyone has ran these at all? Any info


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 23, 2021)

Drumminghead said:


> I got some 90’s blueberry. Wondering if anyone has ran these at all? Any info


Pretty much jelous


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 24, 2021)

Closing in on week 4 of the White x Tk/NL5XHAZE and Tk/NL5Haze x Black Afghani


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 24, 2021)

Day 61 on the Kali Mist


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 24, 2021)

Some of you might remember, I had problems with some of my AKBB runs having hermie issues. I've since determined there was an environment issue where my grow room was located. I can't think of what it could possibly be. I kept the environment in the best conditions possible. Kept my temps, humidity, and air flow very well controlled. No light leaks at all. I have a night vision scope and used that to check for leaks, and there were none. But I recently moved my grow room from a room I'd built in my garage several years ago. Whether there was something in the building materials used, something in the cement floors... I don't know, but something out there was causing stress. So I recently moved my grow to tents in a spare bedroom in my house, and I can't believe the difference I'm seeing in my plants. I've successfully finished a TKNL5Haze without any herm issues. It was a weak clone from the old grow room, so it didn't produce like I was hoping it would, but I know the old room had to have affected it somehow. But anyways, I would like to retract my comments about having the herm issues, and I'll be running more of AKBB's stuff to see how my new room does with them. And based on my current grow of Banana OG, I'm sure I'm going to see a great improvement on my next run of AKBB gear. I still have several of the TKNL5Haze seeds I'll be starting off with. And now I see he is releasing a lot of the Sohum crosses, so I predict I'll be spending some more money lol... onward through the fog.


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 24, 2021)

Kndreyn said:


> Some of you might remember, I had problems with some of my AKBB runs having hermie issues. I've since determined there was an environment issue where my grow room was located. I can't think of what it could possibly be. I kept the environment in the best conditions possible. Kept my temps, humidity, and air flow very well controlled. No light leaks at all. I have a night vision scope and used that to check for leaks, and there were none. But I recently moved my grow room from a room I'd built in my garage several years ago. Whether there was something in the building materials used, something in the cement floors... I don't know, but something out there was causing stress. So I recently moved my grow to tents in a spare bedroom in my house, and I can't believe the difference I'm seeing in my plants. I've successfully finished a TKNL5Haze without any herm issues. It was a weak clone from the old grow room, so it didn't produce like I was hoping it would, but I know the old room had to have affected it somehow. But anyways, I would like to retract my comments about having the herm issues, and I'll be running more of AKBB's stuff to see how my new room does with them. And based on my current grow of Banana OG, I'm sure I'm going to see a great improvement on my next run of AKBB gear. I still have several of the TKNL5Haze seeds I'll be starting off with. And now I see he is releasing a lot of the Sohum crosses, so I predict I'll be spending some more money lol... onward through the fog.


Were your floors cold?


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 24, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Were your floors cold?


Not really. And I had the plants sitting up about 2 feet off the floor. I had them in flood and drain tables and did drain to waste.


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 24, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Were your floors cold?


One thing I've noticed over time, I've always had trouble running sativas. Most of my successful grows were indica strains. Whatever the problem was, it mostly affected sativa strains for some reason.


----------



## Palomar (Apr 24, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Day 61 on the Kali Mist
> View attachment 4886501


Looking forward to feedback on this... looks real nice

respect,
pal


----------



## Jbaby77 (Apr 24, 2021)

Kndreyn said:


> Some of you might remember, I had problems with some of my AKBB runs having hermie issues. I've since determined there was an environment issue where my grow room was located. I can't think of what it could possibly be. I kept the environment in the best conditions possible. Kept my temps, humidity, and air flow very well controlled. No light leaks at all. I have a night vision scope and used that to check for leaks, and there were none. But I recently moved my grow room from a room I'd built in my garage several years ago. Whether there was something in the building materials used, something in the cement floors... I don't know, but something out there was causing stress. So I recently moved my grow to tents in a spare bedroom in my house, and I can't believe the difference I'm seeing in my plants. I've successfully finished a TKNL5Haze without any herm issues. It was a weak clone from the old grow room, so it didn't produce like I was hoping it would, but I know the old room had to have affected it somehow. But anyways, I would like to retract my comments about having the herm issues, and I'll be running more of AKBB's stuff to see how my new room does with them. And based on my current grow of Banana OG, I'm sure I'm going to see a great improvement on my next run of AKBB gear. I still have several of the TKNL5Haze seeds I'll be starting off with. And now I see he is releasing a lot of the Sohum crosses, so I predict I'll be spending some more money lol... onward through the fog.


I bet you had a light leak somewhere, I’d say 90% of herms come from light leaks, or the last 10% would be extreme temp fluctuations like low 60’s to 80(more thank 1 fluctuation a day). Buddy of mine the other day swore up and down he had no light leaks, and he didn’t for 6 hours of the day... when his veg tent was in the dark, because for whatever reason he vented his veg tent to his flower. Look harder lol


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 24, 2021)

Jbaby77 said:


> I bet you had a light leak somewhere, I’d say 90% of herms come from light leaks, or the last 10% would be extreme temp fluctuations like low 60’s to 80(more thank 1 fluctuation a day). Buddy of mine the other day swore up and down he had no light leaks, and he didn’t for 6 hours of the day... when his veg tent was in the dark, because for whatever reason he vented his veg tent to his flower. Look harder lol


Nope, no light leaks. I have a night vision scope I went in and checked everywhere. Something in the environment was stressing them for some reason.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 24, 2021)

Kndreyn said:


> Nope, no light leaks. I have a night vision scope I went in and checked everywhere. Something in the environment was stressing them for some reason.


In the garage?
Could it be gas fumes, carbon monoxide from a leaky furnace?
Extreme temperature fluctuations? 

Check for Radon. 
I wander if radon even effects plants?

Im glad you got your situation under control now.


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 24, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> In the garage?
> Could it be gas fumes, carbon monoxide from a leaky furnace?
> Extreme temperature fluctuations?
> 
> ...


I was using electric heaters, so no fumes and really not much temp fluctuation. I insulated the room really well. 6 inch in the walls and 12 inches in the ceiling. I'm curious about the radon myself. The whole garage is 30 feet by 60 feet. I built a 15' x 15' grow room on one end. On the other end I built a 15' x 30' room for a studio/pool table room. At one point, I tried putting some plants in the studio/pool room and they started dying within just a few days. This was several years ago (probably 15). I tried it a couple of times and got the same result. I'm seriously thinking there is something in the cement floor or the building material. Very puzzling.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 25, 2021)

Kndreyn said:


> I was using electric heaters, so no fumes and really not much temp fluctuation. I insulated the room really well. 6 inch in the walls and 12 inches in the ceiling. I'm curious about the radon myself. The whole garage is 30 feet by 60 feet. I built a 15' x 15' grow room on one end. On the other end I built a 15' x 30' room for a studio/pool table room. At one point, I tried putting some plants in the studio/pool room and they started dying within just a few days. This was several years ago (probably 15). I tried it a couple of times and got the same result. I'm seriously thinking there is something in the cement floor or the building material. Very puzzling.


Sounds bizarre.
If something is affecting your plants so negatively, I'd be concerned about the safety to you and your family.
I hope you can get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 25, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Sounds bizarre.
> If something is affecting your plants so negatively, I'd be concerned about the safety to you and your family.
> I hope you can get to the bottom of this.


My garage is a separate building away from my house, so I'm not too concerned for safety. It's an old metal building my dad had built almost 50 years ago. It's a big metal building and I cemented the floors and built the two rooms inside it. Hard to say what is going on with growing in there. But I've moved everything in to tents in a spare bedroom in our house, and everything is looking just fantastic now. Wish I would have made the move years ago.


----------



## keiserrott (Apr 25, 2021)

Kndreyn said:


> I was using electric heaters, so no fumes and really not much temp fluctuation. I insulated the room really well. 6 inch in the walls and 12 inches in the ceiling. I'm curious about the radon myself. The whole garage is 30 feet by 60 feet. I built a 15' x 15' grow room on one end. On the other end I built a 15' x 30' room for a studio/pool table room. At one point, I tried putting some plants in the studio/pool room and they started dying within just a few days. This was several years ago (probably 15). I tried it a couple of times and got the same result. I'm seriously thinking there is something in the cement floor or the building material. Very puzzling.


Any chance one of the heaters was putting out light? Most do, with oil heaters being an exception. Actually, my oil heater did have a red light that kicked on as it cycled on that I had to put foil tape on.
Another possibility is security cameras. Mine have reds in them to provide a night viewing capability.


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 25, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> Any chance one of the heaters was putting out light? Most do, with oil heaters being an exception. Actually, my oil heater did have a red light that kicked on as it cycled on that I had to put foil tape on.
> Another possibility is security cameras. Mine have reds in them to provide a night viewing capability.


No, I had a piece of black plastic taped over the switch on the heater. I sat in the flower room with my night visions scope and if there was a light leak I would have found it. There were none. I actually did that when I built the room to make sure every nook and cranny was sealed. There were no light leaks. I kept the temps in the mid 70s to low 80s at all times with heater and air conditioner. I had a dehumidifier keeping the humidity around 40 to 50 percent. Everything I could control was in check. There has to have been something in the building that the plants didn't like.


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 25, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> Any chance one of the heaters was putting out light? Most do, with oil heaters being an exception. Actually, my oil heater did have a red light that kicked on as it cycled on that I had to put foil tape on.
> Another possibility is security cameras. Mine have reds in them to provide a night viewing capability.


I even bought an ozone generator, shut the rooms down and sealed them up and ran the ozone in there for a few days. It's really a mystery what could be wrong, but I've moved my grow out of there and everything's looking great now.


----------



## bodhipop (Apr 25, 2021)

Some Blueberry Muffin x Vintage Blueberry from our boy @sourchunks 
Word is everyone is reallllyyy lovin' it down south. Happy to have a pack.


----------



## Anthei$ (Apr 25, 2021)

Kndreyn said:


> My garage is a separate building away from my house, so I'm not too concerned for safety. It's an old metal building my dad had built almost 50 years ago. It's a big metal building and I cemented the floors and built the two rooms inside it. Hard to say what is going on with growing in there. But I've moved everything in to tents in a spare bedroom in our house, and everything is looking just fantastic now. Wish I would have made the move years ago.


any possibilty that the garage is on ancient burial grounds?
kidding aside, big respect to you for trying a third(?) time and finally getting what you want.


----------



## Anthei$ (Apr 25, 2021)

so i was listening to matt riots podcast with a/the founder of SSSC and he makes a backhanded comment about how 'someone' recently brought fake beatrix choice to market. it had me wondering if there was someone else selling BC seeds and then i see bluegrass skunklord post on IG calling out his bullshit.
why the does he think these seeds are fake? is it purely because of money? this crabs in a bucket mentality only hurts us and the collective gene pool.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Apr 25, 2021)

The Beatrix Choice male I popped has this insane licorice incense stem rub odor. I've already collected some pollen which also had the same amazing aroma. I tried to get a cutting but it didn't take so far. I'm going to flower it out with the female I also popped after trying again to get cuts. I just wanted to do a test run but that male is so awesome so far. I'm looking forward to trying more.


----------



## quiescent (Apr 25, 2021)

Anthei$ said:


> so i was listening to matt riots podcast with a/the founder of SSSC and he makes a backhanded comment about how 'someone' recently brought fake beatrix choice to market. it had me wondering if there was someone else selling BC seeds and then i see bluegrass skunklord post on IG calling out his bullshit.
> why the does he think these seeds are fake? is it purely because of money? this crabs in a bucket mentality only hurts us and the collective gene pool.


I know that things moved a little too fast with that project for my liking. With older stuff you've really got to let things come to light before you go diving in as the consumer if you're not comfortable playing with fire.

People that say they have some relic that no one else has are always to be scrutinized. I'm surprised that akbb released them this fast. He must have seen something in the plants that fit the narrative. 

There's probably a lot of people already scrupulous about akbb, could be an old hard on.


----------



## Anthei$ (Apr 25, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> The Beatrix Choice male I popped has this insane licorice incense stem rub odor. I've already collected some pollen which also had the same amazing aroma. I tried to get a cutting but it didn't take so far. I'm going to flower it out with the female I also popped after trying again to get cuts. I just wanted to do a test run but that male is so awesome so far. I'm looking forward to trying more.


did you take any pics of the male? is the female still in veg and does she have any smells?
i've never had luck getting males to root. i've only regretted it once because he didn't drop that much pollen.



quiescent said:


> I know that things moved a little too fast with that project for my liking. With older stuff you've really got to let things come to light before you go diving in as the consumer if you're not comfortable playing with fire.
> 
> People that say they have some relic that no one else has are always to be scrutinized. I'm surprised that akbb released them this fast. He must have seen something in the plants that fit the narrative.
> 
> There's probably a lot of people already scrupulous about akbb, could be an old hard on.


i agree it did move a little fast; there is an element of trust and risk when buying seeds on an unregulated market. AKBB _seems_ to be very respectable and responsible. i don't see him doing a fly by night cash grab and he can talk your ear off about any of his crosses if you find him in the right mood. 
i havn't popped any of the packs i have from him but they're in the queue. i'll be able to see for myself soon enough.
there aren't many but all the pics posted to IG are from september or earlier and there aren't consistent hashtags which makes them harder to find .
and then there's the aspect of akbb and riot having a working relationship sharing seed bank catalogues and genetics. they seemed to be tight just a year ago. why would riot slander someone that akbb was working with and therefore slander akbb by proxy?


----------



## quiescent (Apr 25, 2021)

They came from psychadelibud right? From some guy he knows? 

Did the party the seeds came from claim they were making seeds for sssc? If so that was debunked by an interview with the founder of sssc.

You only need to get caught telling one lie or fib to have your word discounted.

If not, maybe he's talking about someone else.


----------



## Anthei$ (Apr 25, 2021)

the story i know is that @psychadelibud got BC from an old head who saved pack(s) from original purchase from the late 80s early 90s
here are the some of the relevant posts in this thread about it
he never said (here) that the guy worked for sssc making seeds in VA. just that he had kept packs in a freezer for thirty years.



psychadelibud said:


> I am sending AK a couple of our local cuts that's been around forever now. He has been one of the best breeders I have ever got to know... a great friend. I'm gonna send him some Beatrix Choice from SSSC. He said that is one that he knows absolutely no one else has, luckily I got affiliated with an old guy that had packs in his deep freeze from SSSC, sensi and other pre 1990 beans that had never been opened. The success rate with germination is astounding and the vigor is almost flawless.





psychadelibud said:


> Lol... Just an old guy I ran across and got lucky. He is a good man! Bless him. Yes beatrix choice is supposed to be fire stuff, it is very very rare as well. Deep freeze... lol, I was saying he kept them preserved in his deep freezer. I do know he has a pack of the M39 as well. I should be recieving those 2 plus a few more. I have not sent the beans to AK yet, it's going to be a few but not too long.
> 
> Man you have no clue how forward I am looking to that sensi star! Hope its identical to the old cut we had here in Ky back around 2000.
> 
> I got the 1995 Sensi Star F3s, which is totally different from the Sensi Star F4s.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 25, 2021)

Matt Riot had a falling out with AKBB when Ak called him out on some business that Matt was trying to pull.
I will not say what over because I probably only know part of the story and it's not weed related.

In my opinion if Matt doesn't like you as a person then he will slander you, which makes him a liar and a loser.


----------



## gringocook (Apr 25, 2021)

Although it’s still a young plant, this AKBB Beatrix I popped has the long petioles and similar look to the SSSC pics I’ve seen. It also has a distinct skunk smell already. Hoping for the best!


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 25, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Matt Riot had a falling out with AKBB when Ak called him out on some business that Matt was trying to pull.
> I will not say what over because I probably only know part of the story and it's not weed related.
> 
> In my opinion if Matt doesn't like you as a person then he will slander you, which makes him a liar and a loser.


I usually don't trust people with drama always flying around them. Plus he looks like a gopher so fuck him


----------



## Bad Karma (Apr 25, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> In my opinion if Matt doesn't like you as a person then he will slander you, which makes him a liar and a loser.


I can tell you from first hand experience that this is 100% correct.

For anyone that's interested...
He did it to me many years ago, without provocation, and got me banned from a forum that no longer exists.
I had been looking into possibly purchasing some of his seeds (I was young, and naive then, I know better now).
While looking for them online I came across his Riot Seeds Facebook page.
Said page had the info I was looking for, but when Matt set it up, he missed something.
He'd accidentally left an open link to his personal FB page active on the company FB page.
Knowing that we were both members of the same forum, I private messaged him, and in a very friendly manner explained what I saw.
Riot relied quickly saying he was unaware of the FB situation, and didn't want his personal stuff out there like that, so he thanked me for giving him a heads up on it.
I went to bed thinking I'd done a good deed.
When I woke up in the morning I found that had been banned from that forum.
The reason, for harassing Matt Riot, and threatening to grass him out.
I emailed the admins and was told that no less then two dozen other members had reported me for this.
I pointed out this was completely false, I had in fact done the opposite, and helped keep his info safe by alerting him.
I told them to simply read the PM I'd sent Riot and they'd see what I said to him and that he'd replied with a thank you.
They said that wasn't possible, and that with so many members upset with me, they would never allow me back on the forums.
I used a friends account to see what was going on in the forums, and that's when I learned a sad truth, that Matt Riot is a very unstable, and dangerous person.

I could not believe what I was reading and how absolutely psychotic it was.
Overnight, Riot had created dozens of brand new sock puppets accounts, all of them posting for the first time, and worrying about Matt's safety.
With posts like _"Matt told me he's never going back on the internet again, because he's in hiding, fearing for his life"._
I was later informed by other folks in the industry who have worked with him in the past that Matt Riot is/was a very heavy drug addict with serious mental health issues.
When he goes on a bender, or don't take his psych meds, he gets very paranoid, and delusional.

To make an apt analogy, imagine quietly pointing out to your friend that his fly is down, and he says thank you.
Then your friend walks into the next room and starts loudly telling everyone about the creep in the other room that's trying to look at his dick.
That is who Matt Riot is.


----------



## TugthePup (Apr 25, 2021)

Bad Karma said:


> I can tell you from first hand experience that this is 100% correct.
> 
> For anyone that's interested...
> He did it to me many years ago, without provocation, and got me banned from a forum that no longer exists.
> ...


This is a super bummer. I was gifted some Riot seeds. Heres to hoping his gear is better than his manners.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 25, 2021)

Bad Karma said:


> I can tell you from first hand experience that this is 100% correct.
> 
> For anyone that's interested...
> He did it to me many years ago, without provocation, and got me banned from a forum that no longer exists.
> ...


Masonic had Matt's name posted on his fake riot seeds page on IG. 
It might still be there
I looked him up for the fun of it.
He's from my hometown, lol.
I understand a persons want for privacy, but when you make as many enemies as he has, it's essential for his safety.
Akbeanbrains doesn't even try to hide his identity because most people like him except for the haters and snakes.


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Apr 25, 2021)

A worthy female from the Americanna x Beatrix Choice. I have a pack of BC. Does anyone have experience with either and what this leans towards?


----------



## Anthei$ (Apr 26, 2021)

@Bad Karma, bro that sucks. i couldn't even imagine what he's been through to think that treating you like that is ok or how that made you feel. you seem to have recovered from it but damn if that wouldn't have fucked me up for a while.
@Bakersfield glad you chimed in man. its good to know that akbb doesn't work with riot anymore.


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 26, 2021)

Works with ole ky now, don't he?


----------



## DutchMoonshine45 (Apr 26, 2021)

gringocook said:


> Although it’s still a young plant, this AKBB Beatrix I popped has the long petioles and similar look to the SSSC pics I’ve seen. It also has a distinct skunk smell already. Hoping for the best!View attachment 4887525


my b/c stretched like a mofo in flower and smells like juicy fruit.


----------



## dr.panda (Apr 26, 2021)

Show me the freezer and stock it came from. With out real proof its just another wife's tales. How many people that buy this BC even know what real BC is spose to be? Most dont and buy it purely for old novelty of having older strains. People can say anything thing they want. Once a plant is grown out it won't lie..... but if the person growing dosnt have a reference point then they believe the lie cause they don't know better.


----------



## raggyb (Apr 26, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> i ordered a couple packs from Riot last year and it was by far the worst customer service I've had with any breeder. I sent my $ and provided them with the tracking information. They emailed me immediately saying that once they received my payment they would ship my package along with tracking. About a week goes by and i emailed them to see if they got my payment.....nothing....few more days i emailed again......nothing, 2 weeks go by still hadn't heard back from them. I emailed them again at 3 weeks and Riot finally emailed back sorry its taking so long but we are going to the post office today to pickup payments. I thought cool man its understandable with Covid and all. That was the last time i heard from them for another month. I was emailing every week because they still never confirmed they got my payment and finally i just said to send my money back because i'm over it. I received my seeds over 2 months after ordering but that's not what bothers me.....it was the lack of communication.


You're pretty sour about this aren't you. I can see it in your face.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 26, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Show me the freezer and stock it came from. With out real proof its just another wife's tales. How many people that buy this BC even know what real BC is spose to be? Most dont and buy it purely for old novelty of having older strains. People can say anything thing they want. Once a plant is grown out it won't lie..... but if the person growing dosnt have a reference point then they believe the lie cause they don't know better.


Same logic goes for calling it a lie.
Just because someone says something, doesn't make them a liar.
If I grew them out now and none of us grew them out in the 80's, then no one has the right to claim legitimacy other than looking at the few pictures that were not grown under modern indoor tech.


----------



## dr.panda (Apr 26, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Same logic goes for calling it a lie.
> Just because someone says something, doesn't make them a liar.
> If I grew them out now and none of us grew them out in the 80's, then no one has the right to claim legitimacy other than looking at the few pictures that were not grown under modern indoor tech.


Agreed, it goes both ways. I have no gain or loss in this, I simply want the truth when it comes to genetics is all. 

hopefully there are a few people left around that have experienced the real deal. Best case scenario the old owner of SSSC gets some beans, grow them and tell us yay or nay.


----------



## quiescent (Apr 26, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Works with ole ky now, don't he?


ky_man is psychadelibud?


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 26, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Agreed, it goes both ways. I have no gain or loss in this, I simply want the truth when it comes to genetics is all.
> 
> hopefully there are a few people left around that have experienced the real deal. Best case scenario the old owner of SSSC gets some beans, grow them and tell us yay or nay.


I know for a fact that Karel he has the beans from AKBB, so we shall see what he thinks.


----------



## Coalcat (Apr 26, 2021)

raggyb said:


> You're pretty sour about this aren't you. I can see it in your face.


Shouldn’t he be?


----------



## raggyb (Apr 26, 2021)

Coalcat said:


> Shouldn’t he be?


man, I was just jokin. look at @sourchunk's emoji it looks all crazy. 

Hey,.. that is if you can look at it. What did his post get deleted? Boy the moderators must be working overtime. Hmm that's suspect. I don't know if I sounded serious when I was joking but I'm not trying to keep the truth from getting out. But I don't even know any of this shit about breeders and even I know this Riot guy gets a lot of complaints. All I can say is I saw the video he made about how you must start your seeds if you want to qualify for a dud refund which involved hanging them in a baggie so they're vertical and I thought that was not good.


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 26, 2021)

quiescent said:


> ky_man is psychadelibud?


Got a diff nik there


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 26, 2021)

raggyb said:


> Hey,.. that is if you can look at it. What did his post get deleted? Boy the moderators must be working overtime. Hmm that's suspect. I don't know if I sounded serious when I was joking but I'm not trying to keep the truth from getting out. But I don't even know any of this shit about breeders and even I know this Riot guy gets a lot of complaints. All I can say is I saw the video he made about how you must start your seeds if you want to qualify for a dud refund which involved hanging them in a baggie so they're vertical and I thought that was not good.


You can ask @sourchunks if he they had it deleted or not. They can edit it but they cant remove it w/o asking an admin. If they didn't ask then it was removed by admin. Simple as that. If it was admin I would assume they would nuke your post that replied to it as well.


----------



## sourchunks (Apr 26, 2021)

i deleted it. The Riott thing came up so i figured i'd chime in on my experience. Maybe there was a death in his family and his business took a back seat who knows.....i don't like bashing people because of this.


----------



## sourchunks (Apr 26, 2021)

anyways back to AK Bean Brains!! I'm just starting my second run with my Vintage BB x BB Muffin keepers #2 (Fruity BB terps) and #3 (BB Muffin terps). Both of them look almost identical in veg and flower producing extremely dense frosty colorful buds. The terps are what set them apart and everyone the sampled them loved both.....some liked the muffin more some liked the fruity BB more. I only grew them in 1 gallon pots as i was pheno hunting so the plants were pretty small. We will see how they do when i grow them proper. I have a couple nugs left of both and i tell you when i crack those jars my house immediately fills with an intense pungent Blueberry aroma.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 26, 2021)

quiescent said:


> ky_man is psychadelibud?


I don't think they are the same guy. 
I've talked with both over the years and I believe 
KY_man is an older dude with a hard time typing legible sentences.
Psychadelibud writes a novel on every post.


----------



## quiescent (Apr 26, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I don't think they are the same guy.
> I've talked with both over the years and I believe
> KY_man is an older dude with a hard time typing legible sentences.
> Psychadelibud writes a novel on every post.


that's why I asked lol


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 26, 2021)

quiescent said:


> that's why I asked lol


Bluegrassskunklord


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 26, 2021)

It would be interesting to hear @psychadelibud chime in on these crosses. If I remember correctly he was heavy in this thread with a shit ton of strains, and even talking about a collab with akbb on the Beatrice choice. He was #1 cheerleader for akbb in this thread, and then nothing. Anyway the posts are many pages back for anyone interested, tons of hype and then nothing. Probably about the same time people started tossing shade at akbb. I am cursed with an extremely good memory , so it might just be a coincidence......but I have always wondered what happened to dude.


----------



## mindriot (Apr 26, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> It would be interesting to hear @psychadelibud chime in on these crosses. If I remember correctly he was heavy in this thread with a shit ton of strains, and even talking about a collab with akbb on the Beatrice choice. He was #1 cheerleader for akbb in this thread, and then nothing. Anyway the posts are many pages back for anyone interested, tons of hype and then nothing. Probably about the same time people started tossing shade at akbb. I am cursed with an extremely good memory , so it might just be a coincidence......but I have always wondered what happened to dude.


 They both are pretty active on IG.. I don't think they come around here often.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 26, 2021)

He posted harvest and said he was deuces for a bit.


----------



## CloudHidden (Apr 28, 2021)

Here are the two phenos I ended up with of the 89NL harvested on day 62. Both were grown in coco/perlite without any topping, no CO2, and about 45 watts / sq ft of full spectrum LEDs. They were flipped 33 days from strike, so not a lot of veg time. Not much stretch - they about doubled in height. The shorter one on the left was 20" from the top of the pot and the taller one 24".

Overall they were pretty similar, though the shorter one showed some purple. The taller one was greasier in comparison, and they smelled very similar. Sorry I'm about useless when it comes to describing the smells - the taller pheno seemed sweeter almost perfumery compared to the shorter one, with both smelling a little like sweet olive and lemon/lime type citrus. The GF also thought they smelled a little grapey. Sorry the pics aren't great, but they'll give you an idea of what to expect if you grow the 89NL.

Sisters



Short Pheno



Tall Pheno


----------



## Anthei$ (Apr 28, 2021)

goodness those are sog poster children if i've ever seen one. my only question is how tf do you take cuts from something that doesn't branch? i've never been good at getting tops to root but that is what you'd have to do with these.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Apr 28, 2021)

Good lord that's not it's regular structure is it?


----------



## BigRed469 (Apr 28, 2021)

I just picked up my order the other day and I have to shout out to AKBB for the hook up. I ordered 2 packs from JBC for the promo and one pack had 14 beans the other had 15. Each of my freebie packs had 7 also. Thanks for the extra 9 beans.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 28, 2021)

Bad Karma said:


> I can tell you from first hand experience that this is 100% correct.
> 
> For anyone that's interested...
> He did it to me many years ago, without provocation, and got me banned from a forum that no longer exists.
> ...


I had a friend just like this. We were extremely close but dude was a psychopath. We were in a band together for years. Went to family diners, Christmas Thanksgiving etc. Had to quit talking to him after my sister hooked him up with a friend of hers. He ended up creeping her out so she told my sister. My sis told him to leave her friend alone and just move on. Next thing I know I had to tear down my garden because he was threatening to narc me out.

I didnt have any knowledge of the whole situation! Fucking sad shit. I wanted to whoop his ass so bad but I just cut ties. You don't want to fuck around with psychopaths. Their lack of empathy will allow them to do fucked up shit to literally anyone.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 28, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Works with ole ky now, don't he?


Ky from here? Dude that was always drunk asking for bulk fems?


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 29, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Ky from here? Dude that was always drunk asking for bulk fems?


Who knew? Ky has a huge following, claims are bigger there than they were here.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 29, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Ky from here? Dude that was always drunk asking for bulk fems?


Not KY_man aka David Boggs the great Kentucky fem seeker, but Psychadelibud informally known as hillbilly by Heisenbeans.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 29, 2021)

CloudHidden said:


> Here are the two phenos I ended up with of the 89NL harvested on day 62. Both were grown in coco/perlite without any topping, no CO2, and about 45 watts / sq ft of full spectrum LEDs. They were flipped 33 days from strike, so not a lot of veg time. Not much stretch - they about doubled in height. The shorter one on the left was 20" from the top of the pot and the taller one 24".
> 
> Overall they were pretty similar, though the shorter one showed some purple. The taller one was greasier in comparison, and they smelled very similar. Sorry I'm about useless when it comes to describing the smells - the taller pheno seemed sweeter almost perfumery compared to the shorter one, with both smelling a little like sweet olive and lemon/lime type citrus. The GF also thought they smelled a little grapey. Sorry the pics aren't great, but they'll give you an idea of what to expect if you grow the 89NL.
> 
> ...


Those look cool!
I just sprouted a pack of those myself.
Definately not as leafy as the NL I've grown in the past.


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 29, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Not KY_man aka David Boggs the great Kentucky fem seeker, but Psychadelibud informally known as hillbilly by Heisenbeans.


No, we are talking bout ole ky, aka bluegrassskunklord on IG, who asked folks for yrs for seeds from the site constantly, then ghosted to IG. Now he's a cannabis king apparently with connections, according to him. He says him and akbb is great buds. Try to keep up, will ya? Lmfao, j/k


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 29, 2021)

I just want to find some of that Kentucky Bluegrass  Thats my neck of the woods, I'd love to grow a local strain.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 29, 2021)

I think Matt Riot is salty because bluegrassskunklord is selling more seeds than him  not to mention AKBEANBRAINS has surpassed poseur Matt by multitudes.

Look at the traffic over on the Riot seed page.
Whose growing Matts seeds?
Matt Riot doesn't grow his own seeds, because Matt doesn't grow and that's a well known fact.

Yet, Matt Riot trys to create this aura of importance by talking down other growers and self appointing himself as embassador to all weed related issues.

Breeders Syndicate, what a phoney.


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 29, 2021)

Yes, I'm not a matt fan either. Just reporting on the IG world. Ky also has found some hidden afghani lines tightly held it seems. He's a diff guy kind of, lol on IG


----------



## eastcoastled (Apr 29, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Ky from here? Dude that was always drunk asking for bulk fems?


I always thought he was trolling. Seemed like some days he could spell, some he couldn’t, like he was doing it on purpose.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 29, 2021)

The same KY dude who posted here? Abysmal spelling and punctuation?


----------



## TWest65 (Apr 29, 2021)

Durban F4 - Day 50 - 1 gal straight coco.
She smells like an expensive floral perfume with an undercurrent of fingernail polish remover.


----------



## CloudHidden (Apr 29, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Those look cool!
> I just sprouted a pack of those myself.
> Definately not as leafy as the NL I've grown in the past.


Thanks! Can't wait to try some. I usually try a test bud along the way, but didn't get to it this time. So far I've only grown out one other NL, it was NL#2 F3, but yeah it was way leafier. I have some AKBB NL#5 and ACC NL1 x 89NL in the queue. Good luck with your run!


----------



## CloudHidden (Apr 29, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Good lord that's not it's regular structure is it?


Yep. Not a big side brancher, lol.


----------



## CloudHidden (Apr 29, 2021)

Anthei$ said:


> goodness those are sog poster children if i've ever seen one. my only question is how tf do you take cuts from something that doesn't branch? i've never been good at getting tops to root but that is what you'd have to do with these.


FWIW, I've never had any problem cloning the main stem. I may have screwed myself by not topping and cloning these. I plan on re-vegging these till I try them and see if I want to keep either.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 29, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> The same KY dude who posted here? Abysmal spelling and punctuation?


Yep


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 30, 2021)

Growing like weeds  PHK x Durban (purple outline) was the fastest growing in the whole tent. Did a lot of tying down on her. The Clusterfuck (Blue Outline) and Cantaloupe Haze Orange Outline) have the AK Squat going on. I'd estimate they could withstand sustained winds in excess of 100 mph  Was able to get a decently level canopy, even the plant in dwc cooperated with height restrictions 


Spun one of the sips around to offset the big and small plants in opposing planters. Just flipped to flower


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Apr 30, 2021)

Should be enough to work with I think.


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 30, 2021)

Damn! Bet he needs a cigarette after all that


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Apr 30, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> Growing like weeds  PHK x Durban (purple outline) was the fastest growing in the whole tent. Did a lot of tying down on her. The Clusterfuck (Blue Outline) and Cantaloupe Haze Orange Outline) have the AK Squat going on. I'd estimate they could withstand sustained winds in excess of 100 mph  Was able to get a decently level canopy, even the plant in dwc cooperated with height restrictions
> View attachment 4891088
> 
> Spun one of the sips around to offset the big and small plants in opposing planters. Just flipped to flower


 I’ve never seen stem thickness like these offerings from AKBB before. Is that an NL trait or is it more breeding preference?


----------



## Bakersfield (May 1, 2021)

BOY GENIUS said:


> I’ve never seen stem thickness like these offerings from AKBB before. Is that an NL trait or is it more breeding preference?


I believe it's just healthy vigorous plants make huge stems with great root structure.
Most of what I've grown of his have been very vigorous.


----------



## BOY GENIUS (May 1, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I believe it's just healthy vigorous plants make huge stems with great root structure.
> Most of what I've grown of his have been very vigorous.


F1 vigor?


----------



## Bakersfield (May 1, 2021)

BOY GENIUS said:


> F1 vigor?


That and or hybrid vigor if your crossing 2 genetically distant parents.


----------



## Dank Budz (May 1, 2021)

Two skunk qabbage bx7 outside, about 3 weeksish


----------



## colocowboy (May 1, 2021)

f1 = hybrid vigor 
You don’t necessarily need distant relatives to achieve this, a lot of times the old dudes that had deep filial lines would outcross just to inject that vigor back into their lines.


----------



## GrimRe4 (May 1, 2021)

Perhaps they were thinking of heterosis. Skunkman claims this is why haze makes everything it touches better.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 1, 2021)

GrimRe4 said:


> Perhaps they were thinking of heterosis. Skunkman claims this is why haze makes everything it touches better.


Yep, it's just another term for the same thing.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 1, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> f1 = hybrid vigor
> You don’t necessarily need distant relatives to achieve this, a lot of times the old dudes that had deep filial lines would outcross just to inject that vigor back into their lines.


Not all outcrosses result in heterosis. For example, when a hybrid inherits traits from its parents that are not fully compatible, fitness can be reduced. This is a form of outbreeding depression.


----------



## GrimRe4 (May 1, 2021)

I did not realize there was outbreeding depression although upon reading the link it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 1, 2021)

GrimRe4 said:


> I did not realize there was outbreeding depression although upon reading the link it makes perfect sense.


I would argue that many of todays F1's, especially the cookie on cookie, chem on chem or OG on Og do not display much vigor and have a high percentage of mutants that need to be culled.


----------



## colocowboy (May 1, 2021)

That’s why it’s important to test, many crosses aren’t really great. Do you ever notice the best stuff tends to be happy accidents.


----------



## Corso312 (May 1, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yep



That guy is a legit breeder?


----------



## N8V Farmer (May 1, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> That’s why it’s important to test, many crosses aren’t really great. Do you ever notice the best stuff tends to be happy accidents.


Agreed...and freebies. I am blown away by a freebie from Relic. Lemon dumpster, oregon lemon deisel x consumption # 2. I believe AK had a hand in the consumption.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 1, 2021)

Tk/NL5 Haze x Black Afghani
Day 33 and sticky with more sweet smells than a candy shop.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 1, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> That guy is a legit breeder?


Not sure. He used to be here on rollitup always wanting to buy bulk fems. He might have started producing his own but I haven't seen him around in years.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 1, 2021)

The White x Tk/NL5 Haze showing off some Haze dominance @ day 33 of flower.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 5, 2021)

Anybody know offhand what the flowering time is for the TKNL5 Haze (Haze dom)? 

More succinctly thinking about growing it outdoors, 38.6 North, yea or nay?


----------



## Jbaby77 (May 5, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Anybody know offhand what the flowering time is for the TKNL5 Haze (Haze dom)?
> 
> More succinctly thinking about growing it outdoors, 38.6 North, yea or nay?


I’ve done the Tknl5haze nl dom and she takes 9-10weeks the haze dom gonna be all of 11 maybe more always a chance of a faster one though. As for outdoors where you live I’d say it probably wouldn’t come close to finishing outside, look for an outdoor specific strain


----------



## Palomar (May 5, 2021)

A late showing male NL Haze Haze dom... ended up with about 50/50 male/female. Like the structure of the TKNLHaze. About a week into flower and starting to fill up tent. As always, need more room as I grabbed some local cuts and some new beans on 420.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 5, 2021)

Jbaby77 said:


> I’ve done the Tknl5haze nl dom and she takes 9-10weeks the haze dom gonna be all of 11 maybe more always a chance of a faster one though. As for outdoors where you live I’d say it probably wouldn’t come close to finishing outside, look for an outdoor specific strain


Right on thanks, that's what I was I was worried about.


----------



## quiescent (May 6, 2021)

I've flowered ecsd outdoors to completion at 36* in the Midwest. I'd say give it a go, last few years I've been picking tomatoes near Thanksgiving. It'll probably be done first week of November at the latest. Established plants laugh at frost and near freezing temps.


----------



## Funkentelechy (May 6, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Anybody know offhand what the flowering time is for the TKNL5 Haze (Haze dom)?
> 
> More succinctly thinking about growing it outdoors, 38.6 North, yea or nay?


I grew two TKNL5Haze last year at 39 degrees north, at 3,500 elevation and neither of the plants finished properly before the hard freezes came.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 6, 2021)

Funkentelechy said:


> I grew two TKNL5Haze last year at 39 degrees north, at 3,500 elevation and neither of the plants finished properly before the hard freezes came.


Appreciate the heads up.


----------



## Palomar (May 6, 2021)

All systems go... my only skunk cab nlhaze was male and was a real odd one... very slow in veg but alway had a nice loud aroma... show male late as well but still kept the nice stem rub. Couple non Akbb In here (tall one is grape ape) but we have lift off.


----------



## GrassBurner (May 9, 2021)

I finally did it! First, I wanna thank all my sponsors. Mt Dew, Taco Bell, Little Debbie, and BF Goodrich Tires. This wouldn't be possible without their support. My first rooted clone, a Clusterfuck. AK's seeds sprout like they're in a race, makes sense his genetics would shoot roots first.


phk x Durban, Clusterfuck, and Cantaloupe Haze x Genius Thai Americanna are all looking great! ChxGta does like nutes on the lighter side.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 9, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> I finally did it! First, I wanna thank all my sponsors. Mt Dew, Taco Bell, Little Debbie, and BF Goodrich Tires. This wouldn't be possible without their support. My first rooted clone, a Clusterfuck. AK's seeds sprout like they're in a race, makes sense his genetics would shoot roots first.
> View attachment 4897756
> 
> phk x Durban, Clusterfuck, and Cantaloupe Haze x Genius Thai Americanna are all looking great! ChxGta does like nutes on the lighter side.
> View attachment 4897794


----------



## TugthePup (May 11, 2021)

Looks like a new drop at the seed source. I just picked up fast vintage blueberry or i would be all over a blueberry cross.


----------



## Funkentelechy (May 12, 2021)

I germinated four Purple Hindu Kush seeds and got four out of four females.
Did anyone else get crazy good female-to-male ratios from the PHK, or did I just get lucky?


----------



## gringocook (May 12, 2021)

PHK x Durban coming down at 10 weeks. Sour grape, earth, flintstones vitamins smell right now**


----------



## GrassBurner (May 12, 2021)

Nice! I only popped 2, but I believe I got 1/1 m/f. That was some great smoke. I have 2 PHK x Durban a little over a week into flower. They should be showing sex anytime


----------



## Palomar (May 12, 2021)

Anyone know if the TKNLHAZE (haze dom) brings down flowering time at all from the NLHAZE? I assume not with the haze dom TK but maybe some phenos do. Any thoughts on variance in flowering times for the NL HAZE crosses or early experience?

respect,
pal


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 13, 2021)

Palomar said:


> Anyone know if the TKNLHAZE (haze dom) brings down flowering time at all from the NLHAZE? I assume not with the haze dom TK but maybe some phenos do. Any thoughts on variance in flowering times for the NL HAZE crosses or early experience?
> 
> respect,
> pal


I don't know if it'll help but I just asked about growing the same same just before you posted and I got a no go for outside finishing at 36 north which makes me think that it may not be a faster finisher, but I don't really know shit about shit so there is that.


----------



## Funkentelechy (May 13, 2021)

A lot of finishing time outdoors depends on your particular microclimate. I grew two TKNL5Haze, the pack I bought didn't list dominance, at 39 North at 3500' elevation, and neither finished all the way. But, I did harvest them(one is actually potent), they just didn't finish to their full potential and so I don't think that I would try that particular batch of seeds again because I couldn't do them justice in my microclimate.
I have a friend who lives at 39 north latitude as well, but he lives about 500' lower elevation, and I believe he could pull them off. And, like I said the pack of seeds I bought didn't have dominance listed, so I have no idea what the phenos that I got represented in terms of parental dominance. In general Haze dom phenos are going to take the longest, then probably TK, and NL dominant should be the fastest. 

What you can get to finish properly outdoors does depend on your latitude, but it will also vary pretty dramatically depending on your specific microclimate.


----------



## SNEAKYp (May 13, 2021)

I’m going to run the TKxNL5Haze (Haze Dom) my next run. I’ll do a full pack and document the whole thing for everyone. I have about a month and a half or so until I get that started.

Might be sooner if I can get a light shipped to me quickly from China.


----------



## BOY GENIUS (May 13, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I don't know if it'll help but I just asked about growing the same same just before you posted and I got a no go for outside finishing at 36 north which makes me think that it may not be a faster finisher, but I don't really know shit about shit so there is that.


When I lived "upriver" from you I had some years where I could harvest into October with only light rain. You know how the weather is there, it just snowed in mid-April. You could get another Indian summer and be fine. If it's another La Nina year you're in for another wet fall. Are you able to do light deprivation or throw out clones? I would give it a shot unless you're really counting on an outdoor crop.

LBG!


----------



## Funkentelechy (May 13, 2021)

SNEAKYp said:


> I’m going to run the TKxNL5Haze (Haze Dom) my next run. I’ll do a full pack and document the whole thing for everyone. I have about a month and a half or so until I get that started.
> 
> Might be sooner if I can get a light shipped to me quickly from China.


 Outdoor or indoor?


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 13, 2021)

BOY GENIUS said:


> When I lived "upriver" from you I had some years where I could harvest into October with only light rain. You know how the weather is there, it just snowed in mid-April. You could get another Indian summer and be fine. If it's another La Nina year you're in for another wet fall. Are you able to do light deprivation or throw out clones? I would give it a shot unless you're really counting on an outdoor crop.
> 
> LBG!


I have a covered porch that I can pretty easily move the ladies onto if we get an early frost or that two weeks of fall rain...and most likely the tent will be open then so I think it'll work out fine for me one way or another.

The boys looked good last night and a big shutout win for Husso. The exits from the d-zone look sharp and those were a big problem earlier so I'm actually pretty pumped for postseason.

LGB!


----------



## SNEAKYp (May 13, 2021)

Funkentelechy said:


> Outdoor or indoor?


Indoor, but the finishing times should help any and all who want to try them outside.


----------



## Palomar (May 13, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I don't know if it'll help but I just asked about growing the same same just before you posted and I got a no go for outside finishing at 36 north which makes me think that it may not be a faster finisher, but I don't really know shit about shit so there is that.


thanks... might be too early to be asking about comparison. I’m running these indoors and ended up getting a bunch of males on the NLHAZE, no complaints Lol. Some are staying squat and bushy.


respect,
pal


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 13, 2021)

How's the nose on those?


----------



## Bakersfield (May 16, 2021)

Pulled the Kali Mist F4's today at day 84 of flower.
Smells like some classic Amsterdam Haze crosses.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 16, 2021)

White x Tk/NL5 Haze @ week 7


----------



## Bakersfield (May 17, 2021)

Funkentelechy said:


> A lot of finishing time outdoors depends on your particular microclimate. I grew two TKNL5Haze, the pack I bought didn't list dominance, at 39 North at 3500' elevation, and neither finished all the way. But, I did harvest them(one is actually potent), they just didn't finish to their full potential and so I don't think that I would try that particular batch of seeds again because I couldn't do them justice in my microclimate.
> I have a friend who lives at 39 north latitude as well, but he lives about 500' lower elevation, and I believe he could pull them off. And, like I said the pack of seeds I bought didn't have dominance listed, so I have no idea what the phenos that I got represented in terms of parental dominance. In general Haze dom phenos are going to take the longest, then probably TK, and NL dominant should be the fastest.
> 
> What you can get to finish properly outdoors does depend on your latitude, but it will also vary pretty dramatically depending on your specific microclimate.


I'm leaving Alaska this fall and moving to 
35 degree N 
Looking for some strain suggestions.

I expect hot humid and wet summers with last expected frost mid April and first frost in towards the end of October.
Im thinking early finishing sativas and sativa leaning crosses.


----------



## GrassBurner (May 17, 2021)

Welcome to the 35* North Club


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (May 17, 2021)

36* here (southwest US) but I'm at 8000+ feet so it's a bit more of a challenge. Humidity is never high. 

The best plant I've worked with outside so far is the original cut of Tahoe OG. I keep trying other things though. Going to try AKBB's Darien Gap, TKNL5Haze NL Dom, and also the Big Fuck. I dunno if any will make it but we'll see.

I can only dream of running sativa's outdoors (in a greenhouse).


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 17, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> 36* here (southwest US) but I'm at 8000+ feet so it's a bit more of a challenge. Humidity is never high.
> 
> The best plant I've worked with outside so far is the original cut of Tahoe OG. I keep trying other things though. Going to try AKBB's Darien Gap, TKNL5Haze NL Dom, and also the Big Fuck. I dunno if any will make it but we'll see.
> 
> I can only dream of running sativa's outdoors (in a greenhouse).


hoop house maybe?


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (May 17, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> hoop house maybe?


Yeah, I'm working on putting one of those together this year, probably not going to get to it until later on so it may help extend the tail end. Too much work and things going on...


----------



## Funkentelechy (May 17, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm leaving Alaska this fall and moving to
> 35 degree N
> Looking for some strain suggestions.
> 
> ...


The summers where I live are very dry(it almost never rains in the summer), so mold isn't a big issue.
But, it is colder than where you are describing, it is still freezing here some nights and will start freezing again by the end of September-early October.

By far the best early finishing sativa for me has been Moonshadow by Gooeybreeder(canaexotics), it was a huge producer, good branching, open structure, big long buds. Most phenos were purple, like really purple, not just purple leaves or purple tinged calyxes, but huge fully purple buds that tasted like citrus and incense. Did I mention it was a big producer? It was a huge producer, for the first time in my life it produced more than I could harvest. I ended up calling my inlaws and just told them to bring some boxes and stuff as much as they could into them to take home. Top quality stuff too.
I've also done well with Trainwreck and Trainwreck crosses, and I've had success with some Diesel crosses, one of my favorites that I don't know if you can get anymore is Casey jones.
I liked Sunshine 4 from Bodhi she leans sativa and a friend of mine did well with Mango lotus also from Bodhi. All of the Wookie crosses that I've grown from him finished quickly and did well in my climate, though they are somewhat susceptible to mold, so might be iffy for wet humid summers.

Last year was the first time that I grew AK Bean Brains, but I did quite well with the Black Domina/PNW Hashplant X Super Skunk, though obviously not very Sativa it finished quickly and I had zero mold issues with it. This year I'm doing Purple Hindu Kush, and Skunk Qabbage from AK, both have taken some freezes and are doing well so far.

Good luck man, I'm jealous of the longer season you are going to have at your new place!


----------



## Funkentelechy (May 17, 2021)

Correction: Moonshadow is from Norstar, but, both parents, Old Mendo Haze(F) and Purple Mayhem(M), are from Gooeybreeder/Canaexotics.


----------



## Palomar (May 17, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> How's the nose on those?


The NLHAZE is sweet and earthy so far... had one male that had a loud floral scent too and nice structure.

Defoliated last night for more air circulation... now to pump some nutes to them



respect,
pal


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (May 18, 2021)

Funkentelechy said:


> I've also done well with Trainwreck and Trainwreck crosses, and I've had success with some Diesel crosses, one of my favorites that I don't know if you can get anymore is Casey jones.


Connoisseur in the UK has a few different Casey Jones crosses, just FYI.

He's also sending lots of free seeds with orders this month.

Not that this is on-topic for this thread but I thought I would point it out. Not many threads here on them.

[email protected]


----------



## Corso312 (May 18, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Connoisseur in the UK has a few different Casey Jones crosses, just FYI.
> 
> He's also sending lots of free seeds with orders this month.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you should start a new thread


----------



## Bakersfield (May 18, 2021)

Funkentelechy said:


> Correction: Moonshadow is from Norstar, but, both parents, Old Mendo Haze(F) and Purple Mayhem(M), are from Gooeybreeder/Canaexotics.


Moonshadow is a great name, reminds me of the song.


----------



## Funkentelechy (May 19, 2021)

I want to try AK's Freezland sometime, it's Indica dominant but supposedly was specifically bred for outdoor. 
I might have to try it next year I've got all the plants I need for this year.


----------



## colocowboy (May 19, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Moonshadow is a great name, reminds me of the song.


I love that song.


----------



## Dank Budz (May 21, 2021)

Damn AKBB lagging to page 3 can't have that, Skunk qabbage bx7 female just started showing pre flowers and about to take off


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 21, 2021)

Dank Budz said:


> Damn AKBB lagging to page 3 can't have that, Skunk qabbage bx7 female just started showing pre flowers and about to take offView attachment 4905699


I would request more info on that as it progresses por favor.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (May 21, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I would request more info on that as it progresses por favor.


I second that. Skunk Qabbage bx is on my short list of strains to run next.

Just got Beatrix Choice and Hawaiian Catpiss into flower, finally!


----------



## Dank Budz (May 21, 2021)

Will do, I'll pop back in here in a few weeks once things start moving along, had two but one was a male


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 21, 2021)

Dank Budz said:


> Will do, I'll pop back in here in a few weeks once things start moving along, had two but one was a male





GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> I second that. Skunk Qabbage bx is on my short list of strains to run next.
> 
> Just go*t Beatrix Choice* and Hawaiian Catpiss into flower, finally!


I have a pack of those, keep us posted on that too please


----------



## johny sunset (May 22, 2021)

Tknl5haze looking nice and greasy on day 43 flower


----------



## Palomar (May 24, 2021)

Really nice to see the AKBB pics of these strains... my only skunk cab nl haze was male but had such a loud scent that I cloned it just in case I get chuckin. Was also real slow in veg. Looking forward to running more. My tknlhaze is about ten days behind yours or so. Also got a nice male there. Here is the NLHaze haze dom chugging along now. It lost the earthy smell and now had a sticky mango/tropical thing goin, real nice.


respect,
pal


----------



## Kndreyn (May 24, 2021)

Has anyone ran any of the Sohum Black Dom crosses or the Sohum Black Dom BX? I haven't seem much talk about the Sohum but it seems to go pretty fast when he releases it.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 24, 2021)

Kndreyn said:


> Has anyone ran any of the Sohum Black Dom crosses or the Sohum Black Dom BX? I haven't seem much talk about the Sohum but it seems to go pretty fast when he releases it.


I grew SoRom and it was alright.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 24, 2021)

Day 56 on the Tk/NL5 Haze x Black Afghani 


Day 56 on the White x Tk/NL5Haze


----------



## johny sunset (May 25, 2021)

Kndreyn said:


> Has anyone ran any of the Sohum Black Dom crosses or the Sohum Black Dom BX? I haven't seem much talk about the Sohum but it seems to go pretty fast when he releases it.


I grew her out as well. Was just Ok. Definitely not the dick in the dirt Indica I was hoping for......I posted pics in here a while back.


----------



## Cutkeeper (May 28, 2021)

Beatrix choice and DTHF plus more just dropped on JBC


----------



## gringocook (May 28, 2021)

TKNL5haze x road kill skunk. 
Was popping some testers and this one felt called to the great outdoors for some full season organic fun. I’m pretty far south, so hopefully a good chance of finishing.


----------



## BugattiOH (May 30, 2021)

Has anyone had the chance to run Blue Blood or AK4Way?


----------



## fartsalot (May 31, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Pulled the Kali Mist F4's today at day 84 of flower.
> Smells like some classic Amsterdam Haze crosses.View attachment 4902760View attachment 4902761View attachment 4902762View attachment 4902763View attachment 4902764


Have you by any chance partaken in AK's Kali? I'm really interested in this one.


----------



## gzussaves69 (Jun 1, 2021)

First AKBB pop, Sweet Skunk x Starfighter, just a few days into flower.


----------



## Upstate87 (Jun 3, 2021)

BugattiOH said:


> Has anyone had the chance to run Blue Blood or AK4Way?


I popped 3, all males. Saved pollen but left it out to long. There stout


----------



## Elsydro (Jun 4, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> i dm him on instagram yesterday and didn’t get a response
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know his email?


[email protected] best ways to reach him, here is the most updated list i recieved like within last month or so


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jun 4, 2021)

Elsydro said:


> [email protected] best ways to reach him, here is the most updated list i recieved like within last month or so


Wow there is a lot of new stuff on that list!


----------



## RocketBoy (Jun 4, 2021)

Anyone has any experience with Akbb NL#1? I would like to hear your experience with it.

NL#1 (Not the most recent pic)


This one isn't AKBB's but still NL

NL#2


----------



## gringocook (Jun 4, 2021)

Purple Hindu Kush x Durban after a few week cure. Loving this smoke, initial uplifting high transitions into relaxation. Well shaped plant, great buds, no larf.
Smells of fruit, earth and spices. This was a spring outdoor flowering and I’m running the clone from this plant in my full summer garden.


----------



## keiserrott (Jun 4, 2021)

RocketBoy said:


> Anyone has any experience with Akbb NL#1? I would like to hear your experience with it.
> 
> NL#1 (Not the most recent pic)
> View attachment 4916455
> ...


I have it, running now, you're ahead of me by a few weeks.


----------



## johny sunset (Jun 5, 2021)

Tknl5haze day 59 F.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Jun 5, 2021)

johny sunset said:


> View attachment 4917173
> View attachment 4917174
> Tknl5haze day 59 F.


Wow that looks a lot further along then I’d expect for 59 days. Is that a specific dominant variety or simply the TKNL5Haze?


----------



## Elsydro (Jun 5, 2021)

Nutbag Poster said:


> This was quite likely involved back in those old days. Who knows what SSSC used for a male though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always figured sssc used a skunk 1 male crossed to the nl5. There is also the bcsc nl5, As for nl5 male, maybe it hermed and used the pollen, shit who knows, be a good question to ask AKB, cool dude ive emailed him few times ask ??s always answers, [email protected] is his email


----------



## johny sunset (Jun 5, 2021)

SNEAKYp said:


> Wow that looks a lot further along then I’d expect for 59 days. Is that a specific dominant variety or simply the TKNL5Haze?


Just Tknl5haze. Got the pack a few years back. I think she’s NL leaning. Smells like sweet bread or cookies....for lack of a better word.


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 9, 2021)

Anxiously awaiting that F4 or F5 Sensi Star from AKBB. I was told in an IG post last year that they would be working on that this spring. I haven't seen a peep about it since. Has anyone heard anything yet? @Dankortowne


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 9, 2021)

Elsydro said:


> I always figured sssc used a skunk 1 male crossed to the nl5. There is also the bcsc nl5, As for nl5 male, maybe it hermed and used the pollen, shit who knows, be a good question to ask AKB, cool dude ive emailed him few times ask ??s always answers, [email protected] is his email


You could try to get an answer here as well.
@Dankortowne


----------



## S3NS3 (Jun 9, 2021)

got 6 "Romulan bx" and about to do some "big skunk" and "stardog x superskunk". Dude emailed me a few times answering any question I asked. my packs had over count extras in the viles like over 15 beans and threw in a tester "A-1 x kali mistf3" just cause I asked about the Kali Mist in our convo. I never asked for any free bees. I'll report on the gear over next 100 days or so but two thumbs up on customer relations. Class act all the way


----------



## Palomar (Jun 9, 2021)

Getting close here... here’s a NL Haze haze dom and a TK NL Haze haze dom. Humidity issues here but was a fun run. Have some cheese and a couple others going too. These are really stinkin up the place lol... A deep sweet somewhat tropical aroma.

respect,
pal


----------



## keiserrott (Jun 9, 2021)

S3NS3 said:


> got 6 "Romulan bx" and about to do some "big skunk" and "stardog x superskunk". Dude emailed me a few times answering any question I asked. my packs had over count extras in the viles like over 15 beans and threw in a tester "A-1 x kali mistf3" just cause I asked about the Kali Mist in our convo. I never asked for any free bees. I'll report on the gear over next 100 days or so but two thumbs up on customer relations. Class act all the way


Agreed, solid dude. My interactions with Dave have left me knowing I am supporting the right breeder. Between him, Bodhi, and Bad Dawg I have my genetics needs covered.


----------



## GrassBurner (Jun 10, 2021)

PHK x Durban day 40 of flower 


Cantaloupe Haze x Genius Thai Americanna day 40 of flower


----------



## Dankortowne (Jun 10, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Anxiously awaiting that F4 or F5 Sensi Star from AKBB. I was told in an IG post last year that they would be working on that this spring. I haven't seen a peep about it since. Has anyone heard anything yet? @Dankortowne


The Sensi Star f4 is ready now


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 10, 2021)

Dankortowne said:


> The Sensi Star f4 is ready now


I hope you've plenty, because I can't make any orders for 2-3 weeks yet.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 10, 2021)

Dankortowne said:


> The Sensi Star f4 is ready now


That sounds like a strain I'd like to try.

I love the Deathstar, do you feel the Sensi Star is a major influence in that cross?

I'm popping those 79 Blueberry x Vintage Blueberry any day now.

Just turned a pack of 89 NL a couple of days ago and I'm going to start trimming up the 
Black Afghani x Tk/NL5 Haze and White x TK/NL5 Haze.


----------



## Dankortowne (Jun 10, 2021)

CloudHidden said:


> Here are the two phenos I ended up with of the 89NL harvested on day 62. Both were grown in coco/perlite without any topping, no CO2, and about 45 watts / sq ft of full spectrum LEDs. They were flipped 33 days from strike, so not a lot of veg time. Not much stretch - they about doubled in height. The shorter one on the left was 20" from the top of the pot and the taller one 24".
> 
> Overall they were pretty similar, though the shorter one showed some purple. The taller one was greasier in comparison, and they smelled very similar. Sorry I'm about useless when it comes to describing the smells - the taller pheno seemed sweeter almost perfumery compared to the shorter one, with both smelling a little like sweet olive and lemon/lime type citrus. The GF also thought they smelled a little grapey. Sorry the pics aren't great, but they'll give you an idea of what to expect if you grow the 89NL.
> 
> ...


You killed it !


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 10, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> That sounds like a strain I'd like to try.
> 
> I love the Deathstar, do you feel the Sensi Star is a major influence in that cross?
> 
> ...


IMHO the Sensi Star is what adds the immediate kick in the head, and super tight bud density.
Edit: I too love the Deathstar! Holding a pack of Deathstar x Apollo 13f4 from Bad Dawg like it's my retiirement fund.


----------



## lukedog (Jun 10, 2021)

CloudHidden said:


> Here are the two phenos I ended up with of the 89NL harvested on day 62. Both were grown in coco/perlite without any topping, no CO2, and about 45 watts / sq ft of full spectrum LEDs. They were flipped 33 days from strike, so not a lot of veg time. Not much stretch - they about doubled in height. The shorter one on the left was 20" from the top of the pot and the taller one 24".
> 
> Overall they were pretty similar, though the shorter one showed some purple. The taller one was greasier in comparison, and they smelled very similar. Sorry I'm about useless when it comes to describing the smells - the taller pheno seemed sweeter almost perfumery compared to the shorter one, with both smelling a little like sweet olive and lemon/lime type citrus. The GF also thought they smelled a little grapey. Sorry the pics aren't great, but they'll give you an idea of what to expect if you grow the 89NL.
> 
> ...


They are some fine looking plants , how is the potency


----------



## Dankortowne (Jun 10, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> That sounds like a strain I'd like to try.
> 
> I love the Deathstar, do you feel the Sensi Star is a major influence in that cross?
> 
> ...


I’m sure the sensi Star was a major influence in deathstar,the cut that mr Bob had at emerald in19 was super legit a lot like the deathstar I’ve got now


----------



## Dankortowne (Jun 10, 2021)

BOY GENIUS said:


> A worthy female from the Americanna x Beatrix Choice. I have a pack of BC. Does anyone have experience with either and what this leans towards?


That looks more Americanna


----------



## Dankortowne (Jun 10, 2021)

Kndreyn said:


> Some of you might remember, I had problems with some of my AKBB runs having hermie issues. I've since determined there was an environment issue where my grow room was located. I can't think of what it could possibly be. I kept the environment in the best conditions possible. Kept my temps, humidity, and air flow very well controlled. No light leaks at all. I have a night vision scope and used that to check for leaks, and there were none. But I recently moved my grow room from a room I'd built in my garage several years ago. Whether there was something in the building materials used, something in the cement floors... I don't know, but something out there was causing stress. So I recently moved my grow to tents in a spare bedroom in my house, and I can't believe the difference I'm seeing in my plants. I've successfully finished a TKNL5Haze without any herm issues. It was a weak clone from the old grow room, so it didn't produce like I was hoping it would, but I know the old room had to have affected it somehow. But anyways, I would like to retract my comments about having the herm issues, and I'll be running more of AKBB's stuff to see how my new room does with them. And based on my current grow of Banana OG, I'm sure I'm going to see a great improvement on my next run of AKBB gear. I still have several of the TKNL5Haze seeds I'll be starting off with. And now I see he is releasing a lot of the Sohum crosses, so I predict I'll be spending some more money lol... onward through the fog.


Just remember all my gear is guaranteed to make you happy ,if you ever have a problem just email 
D


----------



## S3NS3 (Jun 10, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> Agreed, so





CloudHidden said:


> Here are the two phenos I ended up with of the 89NL harvested on day 62. Both were grown in coco/perlite without any topping, no CO2, and about 45 watts / sq ft of full spectrum LEDs. They were flipped 33 days from strike, so not a lot of veg time. Not much stretch - they about doubled in height. The shorter one on the left was 20" from the top of the pot and the taller one 24".
> 
> Overall they were pretty similar, though the shorter one showed some purple. The taller one was greasier in comparison, and they smelled very similar. Sorry I'm about useless when it comes to describing the smells - the taller pheno seemed sweeter almost perfumery compared to the shorter one, with both smelling a little like sweet olive and lemon/lime type citrus. The GF also thought they smelled a little grapey. Sorry the pics aren't great, but they'll give you an idea of what to expect if you grow the 89NL.
> 
> ...


please don't forget the smoke report after the cure sooooo curious after seeing the 89nl label. Can't help it anything old school gets me totally interested not sure why


----------



## Dankortowne (Jun 10, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Show me the freezer and stock it came from. With out real proof its just another wife's tales. How many people that buy this BC even know what real BC is spose to be? Most dont and buy it purely for old novelty of having older strains. People can say anything thing they want. Once a plant is grown out it won't lie..... but if the person growing dosnt have a reference point then they believe the lie cause they don't know better.


I’ve been off the forums for a month or so ,anyone wanting to know anything about my work or preservation projects can just email me no secrets here 
I’ve heard that the Beatrix choice freezer bean stock is in question,I’ve sent both the m48 and Beatrix choice back to Karel and Kees from SSSC , they can answer the question for you they are growing them now 
if you want to know the original keeper of the old SSSC freezer stock 
Google “Old Detroit beatrix choice “ you’ll get your mystery man !LOL 
D


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 10, 2021)

Dankortowne said:


> The Sensi Star f4 is ready now


Lets fuckin go boys!!! Best news of the week by far!!


----------



## NantahalaSeedCo (Jun 10, 2021)

gringocook said:


> Purple Hindu Kush x Durban after a few week cure. Loving this smoke, initial uplifting high transitions into relaxation. Well shaped plant, great buds, no larf.
> Smells of fruit, earth and spices. This was a spring outdoor flowering and I’m running the clone from this plant in my full summer garden.
> View attachment 4916505


Thank you for posting this! I’m breeding this right now to some of bodhi’s work. Looks amazing


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jun 10, 2021)

Dankortowne said:


> I’ve been off the forums for a month or so ,anyone wanting to know anything about my work or preservation projects can just email me no secrets here
> I’ve heard that the Beatrix choice freezer bean stock is in question,I’ve sent both the m48 and Beatrix choice back to Karel and Kees from SSSC , they can answer the question for you they are growing them now
> if you want to know the original keeper of the old SSSC freezer stock
> Google “Old Detroit beatrix choice “ you’ll get your mystery man !LOL
> D


I'm really digging the Beatrix choice female I found. I also kept the male, but I don't know what to do with it yet. The pollen has an intense licorice / incense aroma, unlike anything else I've ever smelled on cannabis.

I'll get some pictures of the female within a few weeks. I also seem to have a nice Hawaiian Cat Piss female going next to it also. 

Your shit is awesome @Dankortowne -- your work is a tremendous asset to cannabis culture! Thank you so much!


----------



## Dankortowne (Jun 10, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> I'm really digging the Beatrix choice female I found. I also kept the male, but I don't know what to do with it yet. The pollen has an intense licorice / incense aroma, unlike anything else I've ever smelled on cannabis.
> 
> I'll get some pictures of the female within a few weeks. I also seem to have a nice Hawaiian Cat Piss female going next to it also.
> 
> Your shit is awesome @Dankortowne -- your work is a tremendous asset to cannabis culture! Thank you so much!


Thanks 
the Beatrix is off the beaten path for terps,I’ve smelled pbj sandwich, anise ,electric hot wire and skunky terps ,but it’s a bit finicky hates high alkaline!


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 10, 2021)

Here's my #7 White x Tk/NL5 Haze.
The first off the hanger.
One thing that is a surprise to me is the terps on her dry.
Sweet lemony pine over an earthy kush.

Expansive smoke and super potent.


----------



## Dankortowne (Jun 10, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Here's my #7 White x Tk/NL5 Haze.
> The first off the hanger.
> One thing that is a surprise to me is the terps on her dry.
> Sweet lemony pine over an earthy kush.
> ...


And way less gas that I thought it would have !


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 10, 2021)

Dankortowne said:


> And way less gas that I thought it would have !


I'm trimming up another right now that has the same smell as a Pisces Genetics cross I grew of 
Romulan x Chem D without the Chem funk.
That cross was made in 2012 or so.

It's hard to describe it's sort of like pine and grape.

Very long spears with long internode lengths between very resinous clusters.


----------



## Jbaby77 (Jun 11, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Here's my #7 White x Tk/NL5 Haze.
> The first off the hanger.
> One thing that is a surprise to me is the terps on her dry.
> Sweet lemony pine over an earthy kush.
> ...


Looks incredible man! Would love to grow that #7 next to my Tknl5haze, always impressed how the white breeds and Tknl5haze for that matter! Always impressed with your work brother, keep up the good work!


----------



## Kndreyn (Jun 11, 2021)

Dankortowne said:


> Just remember all my gear is guaranteed to make you happy ,if you ever have a problem just email
> D


Interesting that this comment popped up. Two minutes ago I was browsing through my list of seedbanks looking for you TKNL5Haze in stock to try them in my new environment. Thanks for following up on this brother.. via email and here.


----------



## S3NS3 (Jun 11, 2021)

AK 4 way anyone got anything on the indica in question? Seems like good breeding material. Wow that list just gets better and better. A1x testerosa or the "grape ape V2" (Big Skunk x Querkle) for the artificial grape terp?? .......


----------



## Roy O'Bannon (Jun 11, 2021)

I'm thinking about this https://www.jbcseeds.com/product/ak-bean-brains-romulan-bx4/
Trying to get a non-sedative/functional body high for nerve and low back/sciatica.
If there is a better recommendation, I would certainly consider it. LSD, Peach Cobbler and OG Kush have worked fairly well for me. 
Those are the 3 that stood out enough to make note of anyway.


----------



## S3NS3 (Jun 11, 2021)

Roy O'Bannon said:


> I'm thinking about this https://www.jbcseeds.com/product/ak-bean-brains-romulan-bx4/
> Trying to get a non-sedative/functional body high for nerve and low back/sciatica.
> If there is a better recommendation, I would certainly consider it. LSD, Peach Cobbler and OG Kush have worked fairly well for me.
> Those are the 3 that stood out enough to make note of anyway.


same here. sleep is hard for me. staying off opiates with multiple chronic pain issues while working overtime with ppl half my age. with the ak four way I'm not even looking for functional though. I don't want a hybrid I want a total indica to put me to sleep. I heard Herajuana and Ortega are good for sleep. I ran a few Blueberry bubblegums that helped with pain and gave me a clear head. grape terp hybrid strains seem to do the same. Isympathize with your search goal though. wish you luck. AKBB s A-1(bluecity diesel x blue I think) might be exactly what you are looking for check out the A-1 crosses Dave has for functional pain relief. Good luck


----------



## Roy O'Bannon (Jun 11, 2021)

S3NS3 said:


> AKBB s A-1(bluecity diesel x blue


Seriously, thanks man.


----------



## S3NS3 (Jun 11, 2021)

dude keep us up to date on the Rom bx4. I got the Rom bx and will be mad jealous


----------



## CavanalCannabis (Jun 11, 2021)

Roy O'Bannon said:


> I'm thinking about this https://www.jbcseeds.com/product/ak-bean-brains-romulan-bx4/
> Trying to get a non-sedative/functional body high for nerve and low back/sciatica.
> If there is a better recommendation, I would certainly consider it. LSD, Peach Cobbler and OG Kush have worked fairly well for me.
> Those are the 3 that stood out enough to make note of anyway.


Dealt with a fair bit of back problems myself. If I can make a non-AKBB suggestion, I’d recommend considering CBD Warlock from Serious Seeds. I’ve posted about it in other threads and IG.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 11, 2021)

CavanalCannabis said:


> Dealt with a fair bit of back problems myself. If I can make a non-AKBB suggestion, I’d recommend considering CBD Warlock from Serious Seeds. I’ve posted about it in other threads and IG.


Another back pain rec...Sunshine Daydream. Literally erased my back pain. I think akbb has some Sunshine 4 (Chem 4 x SSDD)/ghash crosses or you can go direct to Bodhi for an indica x SSDD cross. Looks like AK has a grapefruit web cross which is a charlotte's web cross. Relic has some cbd stuff too (gratefruit web, ringo's gift)


----------



## NantahalaSeedCo (Jun 12, 2021)

2 breeding projects going currently.

project 1: Purple Hindu Kush x Durban( all bean brains X BABYLON BUSTER (bodhi). Goal is a purple perfume hashplant.
Project 2: TK X NL5 haze (akbb) x neroli 91. Goal is consistently potent prodigy.


----------



## BigDavid (Jun 12, 2021)

NantahalaSeedCo said:


> 2 breeding projects going currently.
> View attachment 4921627View attachment 4921638
> project 1: Purple Hindu Kush x Durban( all bean brains X BABYLON BUSTER (bodhi). Goal is a purple perfume hashplant.View attachment 4921639
> Project 2: TK X NL5 haze (akbb) x neroli 91. Goal is consistently potent prodigy.


Beautiful. This is what im talking about.


----------



## Roy O'Bannon (Jun 12, 2021)

CavanalCannabis said:


> I’d recommend considering CBD Warlock from Serious Seeds


I remember you making this recommendation to me before, I forgot of course... Thanks for the refresh.
I was considering planting some token lifter cbd and blue gelato seeds together in a pot outside and seeing if I could maybe pollenate a cbd cross. Or more likely the 1,000,000,000 heat would kill it all. Idk if it works like that anyway. I figured there would probably be males and females of both in bag seed.


----------



## Billy O Gen (Jun 12, 2021)

What does OTI stand for. in reference to JBC Freebie: Purple NL x OTI. Does anyone know the history of that purple NL. A second question relates to a JBC freebie that I saw a few weeks ago when JBC had a sale on AKBB gear, It was a cross that included RKS as the mother. Does anyone know anything about that RKS mother. It was not available for very long. Has legitimacy to be called RKS because it is from Dave. Right?


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Jun 12, 2021)

Billy O Gen said:


> What does OTI stand for. in reference to JBC Freebie: Purple NL x OTI. Does anyone know the history of that purple NL. A second question relates to a JBC freebie that I saw a few weeks ago when JBC had a sale on AKBB gear, It was a cross that included RKS as the mother. Does anyone know anything about that RKS mother. It was not available for very long. Has legitimacy to be called RKS because it is from Dave. Right?


In regards to your first question, I asked @JBCSeeds a few days ago and he replied that it was oldtimer1 haze.


----------



## NantahalaSeedCo (Jun 13, 2021)

Roy O'Bannon said:


> I remember you making this recommendation to me before, I forgot of course... Thanks for the refresh.
> I was considering planting some token lifter cbd and blue gelato seeds together in a pot outside and seeing if I could maybe pollenate a cbd cross. Or more likely the 1,000,000,000 heat would kill it all. Idk if it works like that anyway. I figured there would probably be males and females of both in bag seed.


 Hey, for what it’s worth I’ve been growing dinamed cbd for about two years. Great fucking plant, a bit of a light feeder early but she yields heavy buds. Another rec is kannabia seeds Swiss dream auto. 20 ish percent cbd with the most beautiful dark purple cbd.


----------



## Billy O Gen (Jun 13, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> In regards to your first question, I asked @JBCSeeds a few days ago and he replied that it was oldtimer1 haze.


Thank you!


----------



## Roy O'Bannon (Jun 13, 2021)

NantahalaSeedCo said:


> Hey, for what it’s worth I’ve been growing dinamed cbd for about two years. Great fucking plant, a bit of a light feeder early but she yields heavy buds. Another rec is kannabia seeds Swiss dream auto. 20 ish percent cbd with the most beautiful dark purple cbd.


The token stuff does the job, but it kind of taste awful. I am definitely willing to search and read suggestions.
JB from JBC seeds recommended this "blue blood/Romulan"

I'm going to try not, to do the analysis paralysis thing, and not be able to make a decision on this...


----------



## Cptn (Jun 13, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Im pretty sure the Black Domina that was obtained from Bob Hemphill, came from Nature Farm Genetics. I believe that cut won Best Indoor Indica at the 2018, or 2019 Humboldt Cup. I may be wrong, but I know Bob got a Black Domina cut from him/TNF to use to make his Black Lights when Coastal Seeds was going. Ive got a couple packs Ive not run, and am saving. Its BD x NL1. Photos of Black Lights on Instagram look killer. I also believe Bob got the Romulan cut from TNF. Its supposedly intensely old. I think around 1979. I got the Coastal UFO for free. Romulan x NL1. Havent run them.
> I did run the Puck Yeah from Coastal Puck Yeah.... Puck/aka Skelly Hashplant x NL1, and we made seeds from the best 5 females out of 50, and the best 5 males out of 50. All the seeds got stolen.


Kagyu got the Romulan from his old friend Classic Seeds. The NL#1 too.


----------



## sourchunks (Jun 13, 2021)

Vintage BB x BB Muffin. First clone run. Day 35 flower hard to tell but biggest buds all n the garden!!


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 13, 2021)

Another White x TK/NL5 Haze 
I've think I've pinned the terp profile on 2 of the 3 plants so far to that of earth and apples.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 13, 2021)

Black Afghani x TK/NL5 Haze
Smells like a haze with peppery pine up front and some acrid Afghani.
Nothing sweet in these subtle purples.
Very nice!
Floored my ass.

I'm going to be passing these around to get more input.


----------



## Kndreyn (Jun 13, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Black Afghani x TK/NL5 Haze
> Smells like a haze with peppery pine up front and some acrid Afghani.
> Nothing sweet in these subtle purples.
> Very nice!
> ...


Has he released these yet?


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 13, 2021)

Kndreyn said:


> Has he released these yet?


I'm not sure.
I hope he does if he hasn't yet.
He told me they are a collab with someone from Germany.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jun 14, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Black Afghani x TK/NL5 Haze
> Smells like a haze with peppery pine up front and some acrid Afghani.
> Nothing sweet in these subtle purples.
> Very nice!
> ...


Interested! Sounds supreme!


----------



## SimpleBox (Jun 16, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Another White x TK/NL5 Haze
> I've think I've pinned the terp profile on 2 of the 3 plants so far to that of earth and apples.


looks good.
how’d she smoke? Strong?


----------



## sourchunks (Jun 16, 2021)

Vintage BB x BB Muffin day 40. Huge frosty chunks that reek of BB!!. Perfect example of how much different the clone run can be from the seed run. The seed run of this girl had much smaller buds that were spaced out.


----------



## Billy O Gen (Jun 16, 2021)

Does anyone have any experience with AK Bean Brains Medical Skunk? Seems I remember that he mentioned it on the potcast interview.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 16, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> looks good.
> how’d she smoke? Strong?


Yes, very strong.
A soaring stone that can freak people out.
The White interacts with the Tk/NL5 Haze in a weird way making some strange apple like terps and an added sprinkling of frost.
Very vigorous plants.
Great yields as well, double that of the
Black Afghani x Tk/NL5 Haze.
2.75 lbs from a 600 watt quantum board
Not too bad from a seed run.


----------



## Zephyrs (Jun 17, 2021)

Here's an AKBB Clusterfuck (atfxmtf). She's sitting at day 12 from 12/12 flip on a outdoor light dep. Organics soil/top dressed nutes. About a 45 day veg. Outside 12 hr solid summer sunshine & inside 12hr in dark room wi fan. Any fellow AKBB nuts ever grown this strain? Please feel free to share your exp.! As I have 8 more on natural outdoor light schedule until fall harvest time


----------



## sourchunks (Jun 17, 2021)

First clone run of my Vintage BB x BB Muffin keepers 6 weeks in flower. I still want to get them in bigger pots next run so i can see their potential but i had so many strains going i didn't have the space. Sour BB pheno on the left BB Muffin pheno on the right. The one on the left has the huge chunked buds and the one on the right has extremely dense spears. I almost prefer the structure of the muffin pheno over the huge cola girl. Both are very frosty and loud BB aromas oooozing. So difficult to pick between the 2 so i might just have to keep them both...


----------



## SimpleBox (Jun 18, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> First clone run of my Vintage BB x BB Muffin keepers 6 weeks in flower. I still want to get them in bigger pots next run so i can see their potential but i had so many strains going i didn't have the space. Sour BB pheno on the left BB Muffin pheno on the right. The one on the left has the huge chunked buds and the one on the right has extremely dense spears. I almost prefer the structure of the muffin pheno over the huge cola girl. Both are very frosty and loud BB aromas oooozing. So difficult to pick between the 2 so i might just have to keep them both...


Pretty looking.
how many weeks you let her go till?


----------



## sourchunks (Jun 18, 2021)

8 weeks. she just starting to fade to purple


----------



## SimpleBox (Jun 18, 2021)

@Dankortowne any chance that ‘White x TK/NL5 Haze‘ will be available again?


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Jun 19, 2021)

Taster of Americanna x Beatrix Choice 
Day 72


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jun 20, 2021)

Two Big Fuck's outside and getting ready to do their thing. I am at high altitude, 8000+ft 36 degrees north with a short season. Hoping these will finish in time. Loved what they did inside, and this was just the first pheno I popped.


----------



## sourchunks (Jun 21, 2021)

Vintage BB x BB Muffin. Fat buds!! Strong Blueberry syrup terps


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jun 21, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Vintage BB x BB Muffin. Fat buds!! Strong Blueberry syrup terps
> View attachment 4927749


Looks awesome! I found two phenos in my run, one was Blueberry syrup and the other was more sour blueberries, but both had really small nugs... kinda want to revisit that pack and see if I can find one like yours. Loved the smoke and kept the syrup pheno around for a couple runs but with the low yield I let her go eventually


----------



## quiescent (Jun 21, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Looks awesome! I found two phenos in my run, one was Blueberry syrup and the other was more sour blueberries, but both had really small nugs... kinda want to revisit that pack and see if I can find one like yours. Loved the smoke and kept the syrup pheno around for a couple runs but with the low yield I let her go eventually


A lot of blueberry crosses I've grown have liked less light and food than others in the same room. I usually put them and cookies crosses on the fringes of a footprint.


----------



## sourchunks (Jun 21, 2021)

Yeah it's interesting because both my BB phenos are just starting to fade and I've been giving straight water for a couple weeks now. Everything else in the gardenw fades much quicker I'm guessing because BB is a light feeder.


----------



## odbsmydog (Jun 21, 2021)

I bought cat piss v3, Uber cluster, and got Kali mist and Americana as freebies... I literally have one Uber cluster and one Kali mist that is probably not gonna make it..m I this my post office left my box out in the truck or something during this heatwave. literally 2 Ubers popped out of ten and two kali mist. lately I've been planting all my beans just directly in the ground and haven't had a problem with any of my other strains and any of the other things I bought and until this order and it wasn't just the AK Bean brains though because my pink nebulas from redeye only two popped and one was sickly, neither made it through the heat wave.. I built a hoop house for shade cloth though and now my seeds will be able to go through the heat of the summer being shaded and supplement it with LEDs was going to veg and really laid into the winter or even all winter if I find good mothers and someone to do some breeding withall the rain in bag seedlings that I have I'm really disappointed as easier the first good genetics I bought in in 12 years and I know what I'm doing I used to work at Humboldt Hydroponics and have grown for many years they grow lots of vegetables we have a non-profit vegetable farm that we grow vegetables that we give to the food banks for the homeless massage but yeah I don't think this was a k beans fault at all I'm pretty sure it was literally the post office delivery guy that is on my route.. just sucks though because I haven't had a legit grow since my white picket fence grow in 2010 that I've journaled on here.. I used all the cash from that crop to decide to become a homeless strung-out heroin addict for 10 years and spent the last five it riding freight trains around the country from overdose to overdose..

Ended up back in Cali for the first time in four years 2 years ago in Slab City, Southern California, where I met my girlfriend who became my fiance and got clean off a needle completely for the first time since 2011.. then we are even able to buy some property up here in a few county about 2 hours south of my mom and sister up and reading which is awesome cuz now I'm close enough to visit and my mom could come visit us but also still far enough South that I'm not far from San Francisco or LA or even Reno....

we were so excited and I was finally able to get a new garden started and pick up reading where I left off with my purple elephants satori lavender and Trainwreck hashplant in 2010...

then the camp fire happened and the fire decimated all of their Creek just about came through my neighbor's property jumped across the creek on to mine and destroyed about three quarters of a half acre dot-dot. then my van broke down so we're living in that on the property and then my old lady's van broke down and got impounded on the side of the highway by lake Oroville..

so we went from two vehicles to 0 vehicles and having to hitchhike into town every day which was cool for me cuz I ended up being able to get my grow setup a lot quicker than I thought I would as we are totally broke but there's two big cartel grows across the street last year and they completely abandoned it after the fire and left about five hundred hundred gallon smart pots full of soil that's been used but still for someone as broke as me it's amazing and I've been getting wheelbarrows full everyday..

Now I just need some more genetics... I'm hoping that if I can get ahold of AK Bean brains I tried to send him an email about it I just really genuinely want the cat piss to breed with Trainwreck... goo, Shiva skunk, Romulan, AK-47, jack herer, old mandala and subcool gear, that's the stuff I'm into and I like so I actually coughed up $200 for the cat piss only to have not one pop and Hoover cluster I'm pretty sure I got for 60 which is awesome but I should have just got the matanuska thunder f*** for a hundred dot-dot. I'm thinking about trying to save up and maybe invest in the Romulan, but I don't know where to get it from I guess I could try emailing sankertown again but I just don't know maybe the fact that I tried to offer him some dry cubensis our culture is scared him off... I just hate asking for handouts or sounding like a scam so I want to pay someone back when I know that what they're giving me is worth money..


----------



## sourchunks (Jun 21, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Looks awesome! I found two phenos in my run, one was Blueberry syrup and the other was more sour blueberries, but both had really small nugs... kinda want to revisit that pack and see if I can find one like yours. Loved the smoke and kept the syrup pheno around for a couple runs but with the low yield I let her go eventually


did you run those in small pots? the seed run of my BB phenos had pretty small but dense buds. The clones off them were put in bigger pots and the buds are triple the size.


----------



## Zephyrs (Jun 21, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> did you run those in small pots? the seed run of my BB phenos had pretty small but dense buds. The clones off them were put in bigger pots and the buds are triple the size.


Bigger Roots mean bigger Fruits. It's a pretty common actuality.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 21, 2021)

odbsmydog said:


> I bought cat piss v3, Uber cluster, and got Kali mist and Americana as freebies... I literally have one Uber cluster and one Kali mist that is probably not gonna make it..m I this my post office left my box out in the truck or something during this heatwave. literally 2 Ubers popped out of ten and two kali mist. lately I've been planting all my beans just directly in the ground and haven't had a problem with any of my other strains and any of the other things I bought and until this order and it wasn't just the AK Bean brains though because my pink nebulas from redeye only two popped and one was sickly, neither made it through the heat wave.. I built a hoop house for shade cloth though and now my seeds will be able to go through the heat of the summer being shaded and supplement it with LEDs was going to veg and really laid into the winter or even all winter if I find good mothers and someone to do some breeding withall the rain in bag seedlings that I have I'm really disappointed as easier the first good genetics I bought in in 12 years and I know what I'm doing I used to work at Humboldt Hydroponics and have grown for many years they grow lots of vegetables we have a non-profit vegetable farm that we grow vegetables that we give to the food banks for the homeless massage but yeah I don't think this was a k beans fault at all I'm pretty sure it was literally the post office delivery guy that is on my route.. just sucks though because I haven't had a legit grow since my white picket fence grow in 2010 that I've journaled on here.. I used all the cash from that crop to decide to become a homeless strung-out heroin addict for 10 years and spent the last five it riding freight trains around the country from overdose to overdose..
> 
> Ended up back in Cali for the first time in four years 2 years ago in Slab City, Southern California, where I met my girlfriend who became my fiance and got clean off a needle completely for the first time since 2011.. then we are even able to buy some property up here in a few county about 2 hours south of my mom and sister up and reading which is awesome cuz now I'm close enough to visit and my mom could come visit us but also still far enough South that I'm not far from San Francisco or LA or even Reno....
> 
> ...


Glad you could kick the needle. Cheers! Sounds like some good stuff you're planning. 
I've always got a pretty quick email response back, then again I never offered what you did haha Cash is king.
Good luck, and keep us posted on your grow.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jun 21, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> did you run those in small pots? the seed run of my BB phenos had pretty small but dense buds. The clones off them were put in bigger pots and the buds are triple the size.


Yeah, I did. 2 gal square pots with a coco/perlite mix. That's kind of why I want to revisit them. Some plants show out even in the small pots, some definitely hold back


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 21, 2021)

I've only sporadically visited this thread, so forgive me for being lazy and not searching, but someone included a 5 pack of Vintage Blueberry in a trade. Do you folks feel it's worthwhile? I'll duck now, and thanks.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jun 21, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> I've only sporadically visited this thread, so forgive me for being lazy and not searching, but someone included a 5 pack of Vintage Blueberry in a trade. Do you folks feel it's worthwhile? I'll duck now, and thanks.
> 
> View attachment 4928361


Yes


----------



## DutchMoonshine45 (Jun 22, 2021)

This is from my year old pack of TKNL5 Haze NL Dom at F24 or 35 days from flip. Minimal stretch, smells dank, nice frost. Thanks AK!


----------



## gzussaves69 (Jun 22, 2021)

Sweet Skunk x Starfighter, early week 4 with some nice frost.


----------



## GrassBurner (Jun 23, 2021)

Cantaloupe Haze x Genius Thai Americanna looking delicious. Smells like a fresh cut pumpkin 


CH x GTA on the left


----------



## sourchunks (Jun 24, 2021)

Vintage BB x BB Muffin at 7 weeks (day 49). She's almost ripe!!


----------



## Dank Budz (Jun 26, 2021)

Skunk qabbage doing well outdoors


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 26, 2021)

Dank Budz said:


> Skunk qabbage doing well outdoors View attachment 4931083


I've seen that for sale, but I don't know what the lineage is. Looks good.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Jun 26, 2021)

Dank Budz said:


> Skunk qabbage doing well outdoors View attachment 4931083


Skunk Qabbage outdoor, it's 100 degrees when this picture was taken so some of the leaves are a little disheveled. 
Purple Hindu Kush, outdoor.


----------



## BigRed469 (Jun 27, 2021)

I'm having a hard time deciding which one to run next. Anyone have any experience with either the GG4/Black Domina-NWHP-NL1 or the Forbidden fruit/Big skunk?


----------



## Humble_Budlings (Jun 27, 2021)

(Black Domina x NW Hash Plant) x Super Skunk ibl, sprouted on the new moon in March

Net is at 5 foot.


----------



## BigRed469 (Jun 27, 2021)

Damn thats sexy lol


----------



## Humble_Budlings (Jun 27, 2021)

BigRed469 said:


> I'm having a hard time deciding which one to run next. Anyone have any experience with either the GG4/Black Domina-NWHP-NL1 or the Forbidden fruit/Big skunk?


I grew freebies of the GG4/blkdom, so the previous generation before the nwhp/nl1 pollination. It was really nice. I got 3/4 coffee musky Afghani and the others were close to sour diesel. I pollinated with a headband/chem from El Jefe, that's how excited I was about it. Those are in the ground now. I would highly recommend those seeds.


----------



## quiescent (Jun 28, 2021)

Humble_Budlings said:


> I grew freebies of the GG4/blkdom, so the previous generation before the nwhp/nl1 pollination. It was really nice. I got 3/4 coffee musky Afghani and the others were close to sour diesel. I pollinated with a headband/chem from El Jefe, that's how excited I was about it. Those are in the ground now. I would highly recommend those seeds.


That's glue crossed to Crickets and Cicadas black muddy river.


----------



## BigRed469 (Jun 28, 2021)

Humble_Budlings said:


> I grew freebies of the GG4/blkdom, so the previous generation before the nwhp/nl1 pollination. It was really nice. I got 3/4 coffee musky Afghani and the others were close to sour diesel. I pollinated with a headband/chem from El Jefe, that's how excited I was about it. Those are in the ground now. I would highly recommend those seeds.


This is exactly what I was hoping to hear. You just settled it for me.


----------



## Humble_Budlings (Jun 28, 2021)

quiescent said:


> That's glue crossed to Crickets and Cicadas black muddy river.


Ah I see, so that would mean the gg4/blkdom from AK is an entirely separate run and the next year he hit the gg4 with a different Hemphill line male, this time the blkdom/pnwhp NL1. Either that, or he was doing some parallel breeding as I had thought, and pollinated a selection from gg4/blkdom. Maybe the dude himself will check in and let us know...


----------



## quiescent (Jun 28, 2021)

Humble_Budlings said:


> Ah I see, so that would mean the gg4/blkdom from AK is an entirely separate run and the next year he hit the gg4 with a different Hemphill line male, this time the blkdom/pnwhp NL1. Either that, or he was doing some parallel breeding as I had thought, and pollinated a selection from gg4/blkdom. Maybe the dude himself will check in and let us know...


All I know is he got a black domina cut from Bob and released his crosses using black muddy river basically right after it sold out. 

Would be interested in growing gg4 crossed to a pure black domina line for sure.


----------



## sourchunks (Jun 28, 2021)

Vintage BB x BB Muffin. I'm guessing a QP off this girl in a 3 gallon. I'll update once it's dry and weighed.


----------



## lukedog (Jun 29, 2021)

What I would like is a smoke report on AKs NL 1. It seams to sell out fast


----------



## cbizzle (Jun 29, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Vintage BB x BB Muffin. I'm guessing a QP off this girl in a 3 gallon. I'll update once it's dry and weighed.
> View attachment 4932822


Nice! Just ordered some 907 Blue genes which has the vintage bb also. Those look really nice! Wood!


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 29, 2021)

Greetings! Has anybody here run the Laos x Black Domina? I'm curious if there have been any long flowering Laos dominant phenos found in the f1's, or if a fella would have to dig into some f2's to find them.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jun 29, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Greetings! Has anybody here run the Laos x Black Domina? I'm curious if there have been any long flowering Laos dominant phenos found in the f1's, or if a fella would have to dig into some f2's to find them.


If you mean the Luang Prabang x Black Domina, yes. The pheno's I ran seemed to be done within 70 days though, probably a little sooner than that.











Still have those curing in the jars though I've been sampling also. Hard to pin down the flavors but kinda gassy and hazy. I'm really bad at judging potency but it gets me high.


----------



## mawasmada (Jun 29, 2021)

Thanks. Yes, that's the strain I meant. I'm looking forward to hearing more about it. What sort of high is the high?
Edit: That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jun 29, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Thanks. Yes, that's the strain I meant. I'm looking forward to hearing more about it. What sort of high is the high?
> Edit: That is absolutely gorgeous!


I'll smoke that tomorrow when I wake up and let you know. Like I said though, I'm a horrible judge. I just smoke way too much weed!


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jun 29, 2021)

Kind of crapped out and only pulled one female out the five TKNL5Haze (Haze) I cracked but all are really nice looking plants with vigorous growth. Pretty bendy stems, they would be a breeze to train but I'm a little worried about being exposed the extremes of outdoor cultivation site. It's still early though, they will probably stiffen up but right now they are freaking me out a little.


----------



## Palomar (Jun 29, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Vintage BB x BB Muffin. I'm guessing a QP off this girl in a 3 gallon. I'll update once it's dry and weighed.
> View attachment 4932822


I’ve been diggin the muffin... looking forward to the cured report

respect,
pal


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jun 30, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> I'll smoke that tomorrow when I wake up and let you know. Like I said though, I'm a horrible judge. I just smoke way too much weed!


Well, I vaped one Pax 3 bowl and I'm high as fuck and staring at a computer, ready to write some code this morning. Works great for me. 

I still can't nail down the smell but it strongly reminds me of Neville's Haze crosses, such as the Girl Scout Haze Cookies pheno I'm running now, but with a little less of a cat piss/ammonia type aroma. Seriously, I can't place it but it's exotic. It's not fruit or earth, or candy, or anything like that. It may have some earthy undertones but predominantly the flavor is that haze kind of taste. Maybe someone can elucidate on that further.


----------



## lukedog (Jun 30, 2021)

Has anybody grown AKs NL1?


----------



## Humble_Budlings (Jun 30, 2021)

Next year, picked it up recently. Would like to see about some other NL1 ibl material to run simultaneously. Looking for recommendations & leads.


----------



## sourchunks (Jun 30, 2021)

74 grams for the BB. Not quite as much as I thought but pretty good for a small plant.


----------



## GrassBurner (Jul 1, 2021)

PHK x Durban on day 62


----------



## Cptn (Jul 1, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> PHK x Durban on day 62
> View attachment 4934707


Resin looks great, a bit of color coming on . . . how's she smell?
What do you think, 2 more weeks till chop, maybe 3?


----------



## Roy O'Bannon (Jul 1, 2021)

Finally ordered the Blue Blood x Romulan, report back in the forever it will take for me to grow them.


----------



## GrassBurner (Jul 1, 2021)

Cptn said:


> Resin looks great, a bit of color coming on . . . how's she smell?
> What do you think, 2 more weeks till chop, maybe 3?


Its always frosty in Dankortowne  First is a sweet rotting melon scent, then a strong orange citrus takes over. Im thinking a couple weeks yet. Haven't scoped any trichomes, I'll probably start checking them soon. I know the phk is fire, excited to see what the Durban adds


----------



## Humble_Budlings (Jul 1, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> PHK x Durban on day 62
> View attachment 4934707


OH dang that looks good. Doesn't it look a lot like cookies hmm? I've always been skeptical that durban could've been the herm dad but that... Looks.... A lot like cookies. I'd be curious if it yields a similar ultra-dense waxy bud. Curious.


----------



## GrassBurner (Jul 1, 2021)

The buds are rock hard. It doesn't look like it's going to produce nearly what the Cantaloupe Haze cross will, but I'm hoping it's got some get up and go to it.


----------



## Palomar (Jul 1, 2021)

Anyone have info on the red grape lebanese or is that a new one perhaps? Also, any feedback on the sunrise thai/chocolope, Beatrix choice or Bucket List?

That Kali might be callin’

respect,
pal


----------



## mawasmada (Jul 2, 2021)

Palomar said:


> Anyone have info on the red grape lebanese or is that a new one perhaps? Also, any feedback on the sunrise thai/chocolope, Beatrix choice or Bucket List?
> 
> That Kali might be callin’
> 
> ...


According to the man, the RGL is a 9 week flower, that is happier outside. It's pure, and from the 80's. I'm going to scoop a couple pack soon.


----------



## Humble_Budlings (Jul 2, 2021)

*GST x Beatrix *measured dang 8'8" on July the dang first. Definitely no issues with vigor on these.


----------



## lukedog (Jul 2, 2021)

Humble_Budlings said:


> *GST x Beatrix *measured dang 8'8" on July the dang first. Definitely no issues with vigor on these.
> 
> View attachment 4935360
> View attachment 4935361


That is truly beautiful , it is kind of a blast from the past


----------



## Funkentelechy (Jul 3, 2021)

Humble_Budlings said:


> *GST x Beatrix *measured dang 8'8" on July the dang first. Definitely no issues with vigor on these.
> 
> View attachment 4935360
> View attachment 4935361


I like the cut of your jib.
What is GST?


----------



## Upstate87 (Jul 3, 2021)

Great Southern Trendkill Skunk


----------



## LunarMOG (Jul 3, 2021)

Funkentelechy said:


> I like the cut of your jib.
> What is GST?


great southern trendkill skunk 

to quote akbb from jbc, "
Great Southern Trendkill Skunk is a local, uncirculated skunk that my 80 year old buddy developed with his crew from their old seed stock. They worked it for years. The mother cut I breed is called no6.
*LINEAGE: *Great Southern Trendkill Skunk
*HARVEST WINDOW: *70 Days"

i have grown out three females... one was completely trichome covered (running it again now), another had the most diverse flavor profile... like slight onion and balsamic vinegar... great potent but clear headspace as well


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Jul 3, 2021)

Americanna x Beatrix Choice after a quick trim. I had two keepers(#7/#11)that made it through hell and were taken at 80 days. I get lime from the #7 and pine fuel from #11. The high is very uplifting, energetic, happy, and guaranteed to make you start talking. Looking forward to popping the F2s. 

So much more to try from AKBB and I still have DB Durban and Beatrix Choice in packs.


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Jul 4, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Kind of crapped out and only pulled one female out the five TKNL5Haze (Haze) I cracked but all are really nice looking plants with vigorous growth. Pretty bendy stems, they would be a breeze to train but I'm a little worried about being exposed the extremes of outdoor cultivation site. It's still early though, they will probably stiffen up but right now they are freaking me out a little.


Did you decide on any AKBB for outdoors?


----------



## odbsmydog (Jul 5, 2021)

Update.

Sankertown is sending me a mix pack of beans from different genetics they used in their breeding programs, and jbc sent me replacements of all the ones that didn't pop!

Everything is going great this time around with the replaced AK beans except still not one cat piss, out of 12, has poked through the soil yet..

They popped in a glass of water.. I dunno wtf my problem with getting these suckers going. 50+ already sprouted out of the 80 I planted.. none cat piss tho... The main strain I wanted
...



Argh


----------



## Humble_Budlings (Jul 5, 2021)

odbsmydog said:


> Update.
> 
> Sankertown is sending me a mix pack of beans from different genetics they used in their breeding programs, and jbc sent me replacements of all the ones that didn't pop!
> 
> ...


This might sound a little bit hokey-pokey but, you need to be starting them after the new moon and before the full... Ideally immediately after the new. Some people would laugh but, I'm saying that's your problem right there.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jul 5, 2021)

Keep trying with the Hawaiian Cat Piss. I got a male and a female after cracking two beans. Female is about finished up indoors, and I have it outdoors as well. Lighting isn't the best because I didn't want to turn the CMH's off.


----------



## GrassBurner (Jul 5, 2021)

PHK x Durban looks like she is finishing up 


Cantaloupe Haze x Genius Thai Americanna is getting swole!! Not gonna qualify for the Olympics if she's on the juice


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jul 5, 2021)

BOY GENIUS said:


> Did you decide on any AKBB for outdoors?


Yep, a couple of AK4ways and a couple TKNL5 haze (haze). Rounding out the outdoor season are some Bodhi DLA12 (two studs and a female) and a couple of AG's Haze one I will flower one goes with the studs.

And a Blue Dream that a buddy gave me that I'm not really sure why I'm growing other than it was a gift and it seemed like the polite thing to do.


----------



## Polyuro (Jul 5, 2021)

TK*nl5*haze (nl5 dom)

Thought I killed it after not watering for about a week. Sadly that happened once before too in veg. Have to say this is a death resistant plant in a SIP.


----------



## Cptn (Jul 6, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> PHK x Durban looks like she is finishing up
> View attachment 4937262
> 
> Cantaloupe Haze x Genius Thai Americanna is getting swole!! Not gonna qualify for the Olympics if she's on the juice
> ...


how many weeks is that so far for the PHK x Durban GB?
She looks great :tiphat:


----------



## GrassBurner (Jul 6, 2021)

Cptn said:


> how many weeks is that so far for the PHK x Durban GB?
> She looks great :tiphat:


Thanks! That picture is at day 66


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Jul 6, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> PHK x Durban looks like she is finishing up
> View attachment 4937262
> 
> Cantaloupe Haze x Genius Thai Americanna is getting swole!! Not gonna qualify for the Olympics if she's on the juice
> ...


How many days in with the cantaloupehaze x genius Thai Americanna?

I chucked some Americanna x Beatrix Choice at my now gone G13genius. Hopefully the AmXBC will lend to better internode spacing to avoid rot and thicker stemsI think they’d get along


----------



## GrassBurner (Jul 8, 2021)

BOY GENIUS said:


> How many days in with the cantaloupehaze x genius Thai Americanna?
> 
> I chucked some Americanna x Beatrix Choice at my now gone G13genius. Hopefully the AmXBC will lend to better internode spacing to avoid rot and thicker stemsI think they’d get along


That picture was at Day 66


----------



## GrassBurner (Jul 8, 2021)

Day 69, and she's getting the chop


----------



## Humble_Budlings (Jul 8, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> Day 69, and she's getting the chop
> View attachment 4939513


What's the nose like? On the PHK x durban


----------



## GrassBurner (Jul 8, 2021)

It's still got a hint of over ripe melon, but its got another unique smell about it that I haven't put my finger on yet. I'll keep yall updated as it dries. 
Cantaloupe Haze is looking yummy, probably another week left on it. Definitely the fattest nugs in the tent on this girl, she's thiiiiiick.


----------



## lukedog (Jul 10, 2021)

Has anybody tried AKs NL 1 ?


----------



## keiserrott (Jul 10, 2021)

lukedog said:


> Has anybody tried AKs NL 1 ?


Running it now as littles. popped in flower room, ended up with 2 females 4 males, cloned girls at 6 nodes, will report findings.


----------



## lukedog (Jul 11, 2021)

keiserrott said:


> Running it now as littles. popped in flower room, ended up with 2 females 4 males, cloned girls at 6 nodes, will report findings.


I orderer a pack direct from Ak in hope of finding something like The Seed Bank of Holland had. I grew that from 88 to 96 and people still say it was the best smoke they ever had, bar none. Ive been on the search it for 25 years and after trying most versions offered by breeders. This will be my last try. I always see the plain unnumbered NL and NL5 but never pure NL1. I also ordered crickets & cicadas overkill looking for quality seeds like the Seed Bank offered in the 80s


----------



## Polyuro (Jul 13, 2021)

TK*nl5*haze (nl5 dom)

Good come back I'd have to say.


----------



## GrassBurner (Jul 13, 2021)

Cantaloupe Haze x Genius Thai Americanna chopped at day 74. Talk about sticky!!! Smells like a fresh cut pumpkin and rubber.


----------



## odbsmydog (Jul 14, 2021)

The Uber usters all popped and are killing it. Americana popped and two weak romulans, one died and the other is hurting hutnincant let it go... Romulan and cat piss were the reasons whyI ordered from AK Bean brains anyways I just can't believe I've actually planted 20 of these campus is not a single one sprouted this time at least you're made them in water first and they all pop tails but didn't come out of the dirt once I planted them in soil.. same thing with the Romulan except for two of them actually three came up one pretty much committed suicide it seemed like the first few hours I came out of the soil the other two got fried by the heat but one still chugging along just barely...

The dragonsblood hashplant x tangie cookie burger cross is killing it, as is the Uber clusters and both the GGG seed strains (love garden and Gloria, I believe).. the Americanas that did sprout got fried and looked like the Romulan so I terminated them as the only reason I haven't with the ROM is because it's a strain I haven't gotten to taste in years and never got to grow true romulans, just romberry/blueberry Romulan and romulan-nebula(which was fireeee ) hoping this little Tiny-Tim Rombo sprout does something to warrant the heartbreak he/she's causing me, lol.. would be nice to get some pollen at least as that was my original plan with the Hawaiian CPee


I just germinated about 15-20 of the random beans ak/dankerTown sent, hopefully I find something neato...

Piss ant lil rommy..
uber clusters looking a lot better than the 'mulans
....

db-hp x t.c.b. (meowstrap)


GGG


----------



## odbsmydog (Jul 14, 2021)

Getting quite the akbeans/jbc sticker collection building up, lol. Got another two AK/dankerTowne with the mix breed seeds the other day and haven't added it to the van wall with it's brothers yet..


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jul 17, 2021)

Running a few of AK4Ways outside, really nice looking plants except for the off site ones that the fucking deer ate.


----------



## Vvgrow (Jul 18, 2021)

Durbalayan Smoke Report:

The Smell:

I grew out 5 females from this line. After a couple month cure the nose is subtle and ranges from metallic and sour to sweet cream soda/sprite. Very interesting terps. 

The Effect:

Very speedy weed, raises your heart rate while just sitting there. Or at least feels like it does. Not overly trippy or euphoric, just very UP and cerebral. Easy to get lost in your thoughts and forget what you were doing. Pretty much no body, all head.

Overall:

I was hoping for something with a little more euphoria or dimension to the high, so didn’t keep any cuts going. I had to cull one female halfway through flower because of bad nanners which could have been my fault due to a power outage during lights on. My favourite pheno was a tall lanky green one that needed support in flower. That’s the one that smells the sweetest, almost like cream soda. Some very interesting weed for sure, just not the jar I reach for most. Kudos to AKBB for keeping these old lines going.


----------



## Vvgrow (Jul 18, 2021)

Romulan x Beatrix Choice (testers) smoke report:

The Smell:

I grew out 5 females from this cross and they’ve been curing for a couple months now. The smell is predominantly sweet and earthy with a tangy/sour/citrus back end. I am assuming the tangy/sourness is coming from the BC side of things because it translates into another BC cross I grew out. The romulan leaner has more earthy sweetness and the BC leaner is definitely more tangy. Very pleasing terps, pretty loud.

The Effect:

There are 2 phenos that stand out: a romulan leaner that I pictured earlier in this thread and a BC leaner. The romulan leaner is one of my favourite smokes at the moment. Lots of people who tried her really like her too. Well rounded high with no edginess. Nice for socializing or unwinding. Helps my wife sleep, yet helps my buddy get shit done around the house go figure. Just a great jar to grab when you want a nice all around smoke. The Beatrix leaner on the other hand is quite potent. Half a joint gets me way too high to do much or talk to anyone. Doesn’t knock you out, just feels borderline psychedelic and LONG lasting. Would be good fishing weed!

Overall:

I feel like there could be potential to work this cross into something great. Plants were some of the frostiest I’ve grown. The BC leaner was a bit more foxtaily with solid buds all the way down the stems. The BC leaner was biggest yielder from last run. I did have to cull one early in flower because of nanners but like I mentioned in previous smoke report could have been my fault due to power outage.


----------



## Vvgrow (Jul 18, 2021)

Black Dom/Lavender x Beatrix Choice (testers) smoke report:

The Smell:

I grew out 4 females and they’ve been in the jars for a couple months. This is a loud one! Lots of onion, raw meat, body odour, tangy sweet n sour, kushy floor cleaner. The pheno that went all black had most offensive odour. The more Beatrix looking ones were more tangy sweet n sour.

The Effect:

The black squat pheno is more narcotic. The Beatrix leaners have a nice rounded effect. Put a smile on your face kind of weed. Colours and vision more sharp and vibrant. Puts you in a creative and contented mood. If you smoke a lot it gets pretty trippy and lasts a long time but no anxiousness. Smoke a lot before bed and you’ll lie awake on a journey through your mind but be relaxed at the same time.

Overall: I really like this cross, either reach for this one or the romulan cross the most. Plants were very uniform and vigorous throughout the grow. Gorgeous looking. Used a couple males from this one to make F2’s that I may look through later and find a keeper.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jul 18, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Running a few of AK4Ways outside, really nice looking plants except for the off site ones that the fucking deer ate.


let us know how it goes



Vvgrow said:


> Black Dom/Lavender x Beatrix Choice smoke report:


the black dom bx fits that description of the happy stoney type buzz


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jul 18, 2021)

I cut down my Beatrix Choice female test plant after 63 days and my lady says that it is intense pine aroma. I thought it smelled more like incense or licorice but I think she's right and it's pine.

Just thought I would report back. I wasn't super satisfied with that run as I think I had irrigation problems with that one pot. I will try it again sometime later.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jul 19, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> let us know how it goes
> 
> 
> 
> the black dom bx fits that description of the happy stoney type buzz


Will do.

Turns out the report of deer damage was a prank...good news but what people find funny is confusing to me sometimes.


----------



## Polyuro (Jul 20, 2021)

TK*nl5*haze nl5 dom

Pretty purdy plant


----------



## Palomar (Jul 21, 2021)

Very happy with both the TKNLHaze and the NLHaze... was looking for that classic taste and effect. NLhaze has a deep sweet slightly tropical scent, very enticing and heady. Made a bunch of crosses chucking some pollen.

Had humidity issues at end of grow which affected yield but recommend both. Going to try the NL1 Big Skunk in next run and a Skunk Cabbage TK. Any input on those appreciated.


----------



## lukedog (Jul 21, 2021)

Palomar said:


> Very happy with both the TKNLHaze and the NLHaze... was looking for that classic taste and effect. NLhaze has a deep sweet slightly tropical scent, very enticing and heady. Made a bunch of crosses chucking some pollen.
> 
> Had humidity issues at end of grow which affected yield but recommend both. Going to try the NL1 Big Skunk in next run and a Skunk Cabbage TK. Any input on those appreciated.


I wish you good luck with your next run. Im running Nl1 X Acc Nl 1 freebies right now.


----------



## bodhipop (Jul 22, 2021)

lukedog said:


> I wish you good luck with your next run. Im running Nl1 X Acc Nl 1 freebies right now.


I have a lot of those! Any chance you'll be posting flower pics?


----------



## lukedog (Jul 22, 2021)

bodhipop said:


> I have a lot of those! Any chance you'll be posting flower pics?


Im kind of tech challenged . I don't have a cell phone or camera.I will give you my overall impression when they finish. Ive been looking for The seed bank version of Nl1 from 87 or 88. This and a run of NL 1 that I bought will be my last try and if I don't find it , I will turn the the lights off and Quit looking.Sour Bubble has been my go to lately. Thanks Bog you are dearly missed , but not in my garden


----------



## Polyuro (Jul 22, 2021)

My phone told me for the first time ever that the finger print scanner needed to be cleaned after playing around with the tknlhaze that was cut recently. Technology nowadays


----------



## Zephyrs (Jul 22, 2021)

*AKBB CLUSTERFUCK*
On a summer light deprivation since the first week of june. About 6.5 weeks on 12 hrs sunshine from 6 a.m. till black out at 6 p.m.


----------



## ToneOZ (Jul 22, 2021)

I remember klozit king promoting the hell out of ak47 back in 02. Never have I ever grown it or smoked it


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Jul 28, 2021)

I’m f*cking loving @Dankortowne Americanna x Beatrix Choice while trying out a new smoker and a Quick pickle.

TheF 2’s and a couple crosses I dusted with the AmXBC are looking good in veg. @Dankortowne you must do some canning, right? What’s something you can, besides essential proteins, that is a treat for you?

edit: too high used wrong photo.


----------



## gzussaves69 (Jul 29, 2021)

Sweet Skunk x Starfighter getting the chop today, just a day shy of a full 9 weeks, smelling old school sweet like something I smoked a couple decades ago. Pretty frosty too.


----------



## Zephyrs (Jul 29, 2021)

gzussaves69 said:


> Sweet Skunk x Starfighter getting the chop today, just a day shy of a full 9 weeks, smelling old school sweet like something I smoked a couple decades ago. Pretty frosty too.


Anything with a Starfighter Stud Male cross will Kill It Potency Wise!! I miss my cherry pie x starfighter f2 cross.. It was in my top 3 of best buds ever consumed.


----------



## gzussaves69 (Jul 29, 2021)

Zephyrs said:


> Anything with a Starfighter Stud Male cross will Kill It Potency Wise!! I miss my cherry pie x starfighter f2 cross.. It was in my top 3 of best buds ever consumed.


Thanks for the info, sounds killer!


----------



## idlewilder (Jul 30, 2021)

gzussaves69 said:


> Sweet Skunk x Starfighter getting the chop today, just a day shy of a full 9 weeks, smelling old school sweet like something I smoked a couple decades ago. Pretty frosty too.


Is that bud rot?


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jul 30, 2021)

my keeper dariens gap plant, close to finish. This plant is a favorite of mine old school uplifting effects


----------



## TWest65 (Jul 30, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Is that bud rot?
> View attachment 4954506


The one time I had bud rot, it looked like a gray moldy spot. I don't see that in this pic.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jul 30, 2021)

TWest65 said:


> The one time I had bud rot, it looked like a gray moldy spot. I don't see that in this pic.


Looks like mold to me


----------



## TWest65 (Jul 30, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Looks like mold to me


ok


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Jul 30, 2021)

I think we were just waiting on a confirmation from @gzussaves69 if it’s bud rot and why/if it may have had the chance to occur. There was a previous post with that issue and I can’t remember the harvester(out of laziness). Just wait for the reply from the original poster.


----------



## Robar (Jul 31, 2021)

Just started some AKBB Nl5/Nl1 x Nl1 that I bought a while back. Having a bit of a stutter start with them. Only 8 pushed through the soil and one didn't want to shake the casing. It made it but will probably be culled. However 7 are looking like they want to perk up and go. 

I will say I'm way more impressed with the Blue Orca Haze I started at the same time. Just sayin

Anywho I want to look at the NL and see what it has to offer. I have the 89 NL on deck for a possible run this winter and wanted to have some comparison to help evaluate that NL line. If the 89 NL is impressive I will probably do an open blow so I can put some pure beans and some crosses in the vault, but that remains to be seen. (It's all speculation at this point)

Haven't been active on here in a while and thought I'd post my akbb activity. Maybe get a few pics up later when they look a bit more presentable.


----------



## gzussaves69 (Jul 31, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Is that bud rot?
> View attachment 4954506


No bud rot or mold, just hasn't been trimmed up yet, hanging to dry atm.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 1, 2021)

Robar said:


> I will say I'm way more impressed with the Blue Orca Haze I started at the same time. Just sayin


The Swami BOH?


----------



## Robar (Aug 2, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> The Swami BOH?


Yes it took off like a beast!


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 2, 2021)

Robar said:


> Yes it took off like a beast!


Cool, I have some of those in the fridge. Looking forward to a smoke report por favor.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Aug 4, 2021)

Every time I open the jar of Hawaiian Cat Piss V3 that I have curing, I get the overwhelming smell of hospital antiseptic. It's crazy...

I guess it's what the ammonia smells is like.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 4, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Every time I open the jar of Hawaiian Cat Piss V3 that I have curing, I get the overwhelming smell of hospital antiseptic. It's crazy...
> 
> I guess it's what the ammonia smells is like.


I have wondered about that one do you like the smell? Hows the high?


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 4, 2021)

The ammonia smell in the cat piss strain goes away when it hits the jar.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 4, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> The ammonia smell in the cat piss strain goes away when it hits the jar.


what's the nose after your cure?


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Aug 4, 2021)

Not sure about the high yet. I just harvested a few weeks ago and I want to let it sit awhile. I've got a Boveda pack in there keeping it fresh. 

It's just offensive every time I open the jar.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 4, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> what's the nose after your cure?


It’s kind of hard to describe, like generic citrus/pine cleanser but danky weedy!


----------



## conor c (Aug 4, 2021)

TWest65 said:


> The one time I had bud rot, it looked like a gray moldy spot. I don't see that in this pic.


Bud mould tends to be grey in a drier room brown in wetter environments it just depends


----------



## Palomar (Aug 9, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Another White x TK/NL5 Haze
> I've think I've pinned the terp profile on 2 of the 3 plants so far to that of earth and apples.
> View attachment 4922673


Anyone else finished the white x tknlhaze?

Love to hear more on taste and affect, thanks!

respect,
pal


----------



## Dankortowne (Aug 12, 2021)

Vvgrow said:


> View attachment 4946331
> Black Dom/Lavender x Beatrix Choice (testers) smoke report:
> 
> The Smell:
> ...


The mom of this is nicknamed meat popcicle! Nice report


----------



## Dankortowne (Aug 12, 2021)

Humble_Budlings said:


> Ah I see, so that would mean the gg4/blkdom from AK is an entirely separate run and the next year he hit the gg4 with a different Hemphill line male, this time the blkdom/pnwhp NL1. Either that, or he was doing some parallel breeding as I had thought, and pollinated a selection from gg4/blkdom. Maybe the dude himself will check in and let us know...


I used mr Bobs black muddy waters as the blkdom I just did a few crosses of it and selected on the nl1 type male the last cross I called it 95 blkdom cause it’s 90% of the original makeup just missing the last shot of the Ortega


----------



## Dankortowne (Aug 12, 2021)

SimpleBox said:


> @Dankortowne any chance that ‘White x TK/NL5 Haze‘ will be available again?


We have a small amount of it now in f2 I’ll let some out now since I’ve re bred it up again


----------



## lukedog (Aug 12, 2021)

dank is there any way you could tell us a little bit about your Nl 1 or NL1 X NL1 acc


----------



## Dankortowne (Aug 12, 2021)

lukedog said:


> dank is there any way you could tell us a little bit about your Nl 1 or NL1 X NL1 acc


They were both seed bank of Holland mine were from 89 the ACC nl1 is mid to late 80’s as well


----------



## gringocook (Aug 14, 2021)

TKNL5HAZE x RKS (testers) outdoors thick and sturdy at 6ft tall. Among the first plants to begin flowering. Can’t wait to see how these turn out


----------



## sourchunks (Aug 16, 2021)

Currently on my 3rd run with this Vintage BB x BB Muffin. Honestly more impressive each time I grow her.....she's in a giant pot this time and absolutely throwing down ! I'm gonna fill my greenhouse with her next run.


----------



## Alpadrino (Aug 16, 2021)

Looks great good job got her dialed in.


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Aug 17, 2021)

Hey All.. I tried doing some searching through this thread but couldn't seem to find the answers. Acquired some Americanna BX recently. Can anyone tell me the lineage of that one?

Also any info on some freebies I got called "Grapefruit Webb/Grapefruit Badass"?

Thanks!


----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 17, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Currently on my 3rd run with this Vintage BB x BB Muffin. Honestly more impressive each time I grow her.....she's in a giant pot this time and absolutely throwing down ! I'm gonna fill my greenhouse with her next run.
> View attachment 4966643View attachment 4966644


I’ve got 5 outside right now. Waiting for them to indicate. Freeze coming soon so hopefully they indicate pronto.


----------



## SuperNice (Aug 17, 2021)

NorthNorthNugs said:


> Hey All.. I tried doing some searching through this thread but couldn't seem to find the answers. Acquired some Americanna BX recently. Can anyone tell me the lineage of that one?
> 
> Also any info on some freebies I got called "Grapefruit Webb/Grapefruit Badass"?
> 
> Thanks!


Americanna = Waco x (Big Skunk x NL1)
I believe Waco is a pheno of nl5 haze.
I have a pack I’ve been meaning to pop.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 17, 2021)

SuperNice said:


> Americanna = Waco x (Big Skunk x NL1)
> I believe Waco is a pheno of nl5 haze.
> I have a pack I’ve been meaning to pop.


That's all the info I've got on it too, but northnorthnugs probably wants more as do I; what is the Americanna backcrossed to?
Could be anything in the lineage the good sir wanted to solidify but what?


----------



## Alter Jean (Aug 17, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Just wondering if anyone has started an AKBB thread for his stuff? He has a lot of old school genetics and all-around good stuff in my opinion. Does anyone have some pics of gear theyve grown of his?


Some AJ's sour diesel soakn'


----------



## NorthNorthNugs (Aug 17, 2021)

SuperNice said:


> Americanna = Waco x (Big Skunk x NL1)
> I believe Waco is a pheno of nl5 haze.
> I have a pack I’ve been meaning to pop.


Thank you good sir.. now I’m real excited for this one!



mawasmada said:


> That's all the info I've got on it too, but northnorthnugs probably wants more as do I; what is the Americanna backcrossed to?
> Could be anything in the lineage the good sir wanted to solidify but what?


haha ya man, exactly! Maybe he took it and crossed it back to a Big Skunk x NL1 plant or something. Either way, love all those genetics so this will be a nice one to add to the library. Thanks!


----------



## Dankortowne (Aug 19, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> That's all the info I've got on it too, but northnorthnugs probably wants more as do I; what is the Americanna backcrossed to?
> Could be anything in the lineage the good sir wanted to solidify but what?


It’s actually not a BX it’s from the exact same seed batch of unknown filial generation been frozen for decades


----------



## gringocook (Aug 22, 2021)

Beatrix Choice outdoor stack. Smells like juicy fruit gum currently.


----------



## Kndreyn (Aug 23, 2021)

Has anyone on here grown AKBB's Chocolope? I met with a friend yesterday and he had some from a dispensary in Ohio. I think it was DNA's. He shared a bud with me, and the taste is awesome. Just wondering if AKBB's brought that taste along with them.


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 23, 2021)

Kndreyn said:


> Has anyone on here grown AKBB's Chocolope? I met with a friend yesterday and he had some from a dispensary in Ohio. I think it was DNA's. He shared a bud with me, and the taste is awesome. Just wondering if AKBB's brought that taste along with them.


My girlfriend loves Chocolope! The only bud she can easily get spun out on. Unfortunately when she reaches spun out, it comes with a headache. I've no idea why. She said no other strain does her like that. I just ordered some The One/Chocolope to see how that does her.


----------



## Kndreyn (Aug 23, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> My girlfriend loves Chocolope! The only bud she can easily get spun out on. Unfortunately when she reaches spun out, it comes with a headache. I've no idea why. She said no other strain does her like that. I just ordered some The One/Chocolope to see how that does her.


I got a chance to really sample that bud of Chocolope today and it was a fantastic buzz. But it did end with a headache. I probably wouldn't have associated it to the weed if I hadn't read this post. Further testing is needed lol....


----------



## mawasmada (Aug 23, 2021)

Kndreyn said:


> I got a chance to really sample that bud of Chocolope today and it was a fantastic buzz. But it did end with a headache. I probably wouldn't have associated it to the weed if I hadn't read this post. Further testing is needed lol....


Both of these experiences start with dispencary weed. I wondered at first if iit was a poor flush or something. Still, no idea. I am glad however, to know now that she isn't just bat-shit crazy.


----------



## Zephyrs (Aug 23, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Both of these experiences start with dispencary weed. I wondered at first if iit was a poor flush or something. Still, no idea. I am glad however, to know now that she isn't just bat-shit crazy.


If you're talking about state grown dispensary grown buds, then hell I am not surprised that it doesn't give more people headaches and shit.. Those state licensed growers use every legal PGR they can legally use. PGR'S they use are mostly if not all chemically Based. It no secret. That's why recreational weed Always has a similar taste and texture..


----------



## Alpadrino (Aug 24, 2021)

Has any one grown his chocolate chunk x heavy duty fruity I just popped a couple was wondering if anyone had any reports thanks


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 24, 2021)

Alpadrino said:


> Has any one grown his chocolate chunk x heavy duty fruity I just popped a couple was wondering if anyone had any reports thanks


I was able to get that freebie with my first purchase of AKBB. Prob wont pop that for years tbo. I second the report tho.


----------



## Alpadrino (Aug 24, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I was able to get that freebie with my first purchase of AKBB. Prob wont pop that for years tbo. I second the report tho.


Ok cool thanks I was curious about the chocolate chunk side I’ll see what I get and report. I also popped some black domina x super skunk and some blue balls bx I saw a pic on here and that one looked good so we will see


----------



## Drumminghead (Aug 24, 2021)

Alpadrino said:


> Has any one grown his chocolate chunk x heavy duty fruity I just popped a couple was wondering if anyone had any reports thanks


Curious about those. Got these freebies as well. Keep us posted for sure.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 26, 2021)

I grew the chocolate chunk over a decade ago. All of the deep chunk crosses from cannacopia were fire. Rock hard chocolate, hash, fuel goodness. Incredibly powerful stuff.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 26, 2021)

So I was emailing with Dankertowne about an order and he mentioned that he has the Cornbread Mafia Mexican Death Sativa available. It's indoor acclimated and from what I can gather a different animal than the Ortega.


----------



## OVH (Aug 28, 2021)

Popped one GMO/MTF and put it in a one gallon in the corner of the tent this run. Turned out to be a girl. Starting to frost up.


----------



## gringocook (Sep 7, 2021)

TKNL5Haze x RKS outdoors


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 7, 2021)

gringocook said:


> TKNL5Haze x RKS outdoorsView attachment 4981771


Was this a tester? Looks good.


----------



## gringocook (Sep 7, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Was this a tester? Looks good.


Yes testers! Thanks


----------



## BigRed469 (Sep 12, 2021)

Has anyone ran the Sensi Star x RKS that were freebies a few months back? I just got my 7 pack wet and was wondering what I should expect out of these.


----------



## Palomar (Sep 14, 2021)

Any info on the 68 SC Haze or the Flat top Haze? Looks like some interesting crosses. That 89 NL caught my eye as well, some Nevilles genetics in there? Keep up the good work. Much appreciated.

respect,
pal


----------



## BigRed469 (Sep 15, 2021)

BigRed469 said:


> Has anyone ran the Sensi Star x RKS that were freebies a few months back? I just got my 7 pack wet and was wondering what I should expect out of these.


7 of 7 popped so we shall see what we get on this.


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Sep 15, 2021)

BigRed469 said:


> 7 of 7 popped so we shall see what we get on this.


Where do they give 7 seed packs?


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Sep 15, 2021)

BOY GENIUS said:


> Where do they give 7 seed packs?


More than a few of the AKBB 5 pack freebies I've gotten (packs bought at JBC Seeds) have had at least 6 or 7 seeds.


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Sep 15, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> More than a few of the AKBB 5 pack freebies I've gotten (packs bought at JBC Seeds) have had at least 6 or 7 seeds.


Ah ok I know I always got whatever fits in the shipper(about 15), when ordering through AKBB. Good luck. I’m looking forward to the Sensi Star crosses.


----------



## gzussaves69 (Sep 15, 2021)

Drumminghead said:


> Curious about those. Got these freebies as well. Keep us posted for sure.


Same here.


----------



## BigRed469 (Sep 15, 2021)

BOY GENIUS said:


> Where do they give 7 seed packs?


I got them as freebies thru JBC a while back. They were supposed to be 5 but like every pack of AKBB gear it had extras. I think one of my 12 packs had 17 one time


----------



## N8V Farmer (Sep 16, 2021)

Hey everyone. Speaking of interesting freebies, I just popped 8 of AK's Purple NL x Neville's Haze. 7 of 8 popped, one was severely stunted, but I have 6 healthy plants running. They are around 4 weeks. I'll let you all know how they turn out with some photos once things get interesting.


----------



## Taos (Sep 18, 2021)

My AKBB tray. Re--arranged to defoliate more. Tall on the left light, and small on the right. 3 PHK; 1 Sunshine4/Gash x Rhodesian Poisen; 1 Chocolate Thai; and 1 Romulan. I also started 909 Blue Genes, and my seed chuck of old TGA Jilly Bean clone x TGA Jack The Ripper, but all were males. The S4/GxRP smells so good and sweet. It is also a true 12/12 from seed run, finishing in 3 gal equiv Air Pots (9" yellow)


----------



## berrygarcia (Sep 19, 2021)

JBC update:
"*09/15 *WE EXPECT A RESTOCK AND THE FOLLOWING NEW GEAR, FROM *AKBB*, TO DROP NEXT WEEK. WE WILL UPDATE YOU, HERE, WHEN WE HAVE AN EXACT DROP DATE/TIME:
*CORNBREAD MAFIA MEXICAN DEATH SATIVA | 68 SANTA CRUZ X A5-NL5-HAZE | BUCKET LIST BX | FLATTOP HAZE X A5-NL5-HAZE | IKE’S AFGHANI 80’S HUMBOLT | WHITE 91 X TKNL5 HAZE F2 | 68 SANTA CRUZ X M8 F2 | BIG SKUNK X WILLIAMS WONDER | DEATHSTAROSA | HEAVY DUITY FRUITY X GRAPE GOD FPOG | PHK X WILLIAMS WONDER | STARDAWG NL1 X SUPER SKUNK | WILLIAMS WONDER X VINTAGE BLUEBERRY * "


----------



## Hopmah (Sep 19, 2021)

Any info on the flat top haze as I havent heard of that strain. I just finished a Dorian gap that must have been the indica leaner as the buds were chunky ant the branches stout. Still, even as a sativa lover, I liked it a lot as it was quite strong with a significant, if not dominate, sativa effect. Will definitely grow it again.


----------



## WheresMIweed? (Sep 19, 2021)

First picture is a TKNL5HAZE. Unfortunately this cola was lost as my humidity spiked and it got rotted. The liter sized colas will need to be grown out again in the winter when I can control humidity. The pheno I ran with smaller clusters of buds has an absolutely amazing garbage funk smell. The salvaged unders from the big pheno don’t have a powerful smell yet but I still need to cure.

The second picture is an Americanna. This gal has a peppery smell. The other pheno with smaller buds has a sweeter smell that reminds me of “zombie” weed I smoked in high school. 

Can’t wait to leave some smoke reports


----------



## BigRed469 (Sep 19, 2021)

The seven on the left are the Sensi Star x RKS. 2 on the right are my last 2 freebies of Magic Don Juan from Solfire. I fucked up on the other 4 when I didn't realize I had run out of rooter plugs, and had to substitute jiffy pods. I ended up drowning half my pack of Gg4/BD-NWHP-NL1, as well as 4 SunDog OGs, but you live and you learn.


----------



## nuskool89 (Sep 23, 2021)

Ok JBC twisted my arm with the restock. Trying out AKBB. Went with the NL5 bx and 907 blue genes

I’ll hunt for more feedback on those two (feel free to share) but am really stoked on the freebie too:

Kali mist x A1

anyone had the chance to run this yet?


----------



## lambchopedd (Sep 23, 2021)

What’s the story behind his Mexican Death Sativa?


----------



## Hopmah (Sep 23, 2021)

I grew a Death Sativa.crossed to A5xThai from Doc D. I think the Death Sativa was.a Bohdi strain that he passed on to Doc for further work. It's considered a wild Mexican Sativa that has not been worked on until Bodhi got it. I think.it may be related to Acapulco gold because the two strains are from the State of Guerrero. The Doc D version was a little speedier than his other A5xThai crosses I've grown. Potency.was good. Good plant structure and decent.yield. It'll be interesting to find out 
what AK has done with the plant.


----------



## SuperNice (Sep 23, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> So what are some of the strains you
> Ak bean heads got going?
> 
> I currently have William's Wonder F4 and
> Kali Mist coming out of seedling stage.


Did you ever flower those Williams Wonder f4’s?


----------



## GrassBurner (Sep 23, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> What’s the story behind his Mexican Death Sativa?


I was wondering myself, the Cornbread Mafia reference really peaked my interest.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Sep 23, 2021)

lambchopedd said:


> What’s the story behind his Mexican Death Sativa?


The only thing I know for sure is that it's indoor acclimated. I want to say it's also shorter flowering but I may be making that part up.


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 24, 2021)

Hopmah said:


> I grew a Death Sativa.crossed to A5xThai from Doc D. I think the Death Sativa was.a Bohdi strain that he passed on to Doc for further work. It's considered a wild Mexican Sativa that has not been worked on until Bodhi got it. I think.it may be related to Acapulco gold because the two strains are from the State of Guerrero. The Doc D version was a little speedier than his other A5xThai crosses I've grown. Potency.was good. Good plant structure and decent.yield. It'll be interesting to find out
> what AK has done with the plant.


My understanding is that AK's Death Sativa isn't the same as the Bodhi line. I was told it's the Cornbread Mafia version. How they're different, I'm not sure.


----------



## Jbaby77 (Sep 24, 2021)

Cornbread mafia… lol love the name, wonder if that’s cornbread Ricky in there, if so legit shit


----------



## mawasmada (Sep 24, 2021)

Jbaby77 said:


> Cornbread mafia… lol love the name, wonder if that’s cornbread Ricky in there, if so legit shit


Johnny Boone and company if I'm not mistaken. Still legit!


----------



## CWF (Sep 24, 2021)

Well, I impulse bought a pack of it (CMMDS) to try outdoor "22. Sativas do very well in the heat and humidity we have down heah, y'all.


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 24, 2021)

Pollinating my BB from AK Bean Brains with pollen from Exotic genetix strawberries and cream male. 'Blue Cream'


----------



## HitSolution#9 (Sep 24, 2021)

Taos said:


> My AKBB tray. Re--arranged to defoliate more. Tall on the left light, and small on the right. 3 PHK; 1 Sunshine4/Gash x Rhodesian Poisen; 1 Chocolate Thai; and 1 Romulan. I also started 909 Blue Genes, and my seed chuck of old TGA Jilly Bean clone x TGA Jack The Ripper, but all were males. The S4/GxRP smells so good and sweet. It is also a true 12/12 from seed run, finishing in 3 gal equiv Air Pots (9" yellow)
> View attachment 4990147


Is that ALL? Damn


----------



## BigRed469 (Sep 24, 2021)

Just pulled the trigger on a pack of the Mexican Death Sativa, and the Deathstarosa


----------



## LunarMOG (Sep 25, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Pollinating my BB from AK Bean Brains with pollen from Exotic genetix strawberries and cream male. 'Blue Cream'


i harvested 3 vintage blueberries recently. Two were very compact structure, very fast flower/finishing time... One was much taller/lanky and spent a few extra weeks in veg, resulting in significantly greater yield (probably double). The smaller two phenos had more blueberry and are covered in large trichomes. I imagine a good hash strain if you find the right pheno. I mention this because i wonder if you saw similar expressions?


----------



## Taos (Sep 25, 2021)

HitSolution#9 said:


> Is that ALL? Damn


Last winter/spring, I ran AKBB's Vintage Blueberry; Northern Lights #5; TK NL5 Haze (no leaner noted); and a Matanuska Thunder Fuck. . Again, I got all males when starting the 907 Blue Genes. I usually start 3 per strain, and look to flower up to 6 plants total. Also ran my old TGA Jilly Bean female clone with a TGA Jack The Ripper x TGA Jack The Ripper male for seeds. 
Variety is the spice of life in this year of AKBB with 12-12 from seeds. I am learning a lot from growing his work.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Sep 25, 2021)

Taos said:


> Last winter/spring, I ran AKBB's Vintage Blueberry; Northern Lights #5; TK NL5 Haze (no leaner noted); and a Matanuska Thunder Fuck. . Again, I got all males when starting the 907 Blue Genes. I usually start 3 per strain, and look to flower up to 6 plants total. Also ran my old TGA Jilly Bean female clone with a TGA Jack The Ripper x TGA Jack The Ripper male for seeds.
> Variety is the spice of life in this year of AKBB with 12-12 from seeds. I am learning a lot from growing his work.


Love your username. 

The Big Fuck Haze ran really well up here at 8400ft. Just had to chop down after 3 nights of mid to upper 20's freezes. They survived a nice blanket of frost. So did the NL Dominant TKNL5Haze, as well as the Darien Gap. Hawaiian Cat Piss didn't like the cold so well but the plant did stay up and the buds are nice.

Very happy with the AKBB gear this year.


----------



## jbcCT (Sep 25, 2021)

Come on peeps this thread needs some photos of AK strains.


----------



## BigJonster (Sep 25, 2021)

I only have boring veg pics


----------



## BigRed469 (Sep 27, 2021)

Boring shot, but the 7 RKS/Sensi Star are chugging along now. Also the 2 MDJs from Solfire that got germed at the same time. All in Roots 707 and under a spider farmer SF 2000. The EZ 8 will be ready to flower when they are.


----------



## nuskool89 (Oct 1, 2021)

BigRed469 said:


> I just picked up my order the other day and I have to shout out to AKBB for the hook up. I ordered 2 packs from JBC for the promo and one pack had 14 beans the other had 15. Each of my freebie packs had 7 also. Thanks for the extra 9 beans.


This is an older post but I just got my first AKBB order in from JBC and was surprised by the number of extra beans in every pack. Usually with bodhi (for example) you get at least 1 extra but both my paid for AKBB have 14 and the freebie packs had 6 and 7 (now I’ve got 13 Kali Mist x A1 to play with)

Very generous and appreciated. Second order I’ll try direct as there are a few not listed I really hope to score


----------



## hillbill (Oct 1, 2021)

Familiar faces showing up here..............Interesting.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Oct 2, 2021)

First test bingers of the AK4Way last night (fast dried). The sweet fruit really came through in the smoke which doesn't always happen and a creeper buzz that was super relaxing.

Can't wait to test after proper dry and cure.


----------



## LunarMOG (Oct 3, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> First test bingers of the AK4Way last night (fast dried). The sweet fruit really came through in the smoke which doesn't always happen and a creeper buzz that was super relaxing.
> 
> Can't wait to test after proper dry and cure.


nice were these indoor or out?


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Oct 3, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> nice were these indoor or out?


outdoors


----------



## nuskool89 (Oct 4, 2021)

RiparianGardens said:


> I second that it never hurts to ask, surprisingly accessible and normal dude. Maybe he already made them and would consider selling them to you, or consider making them if not. If you're on IG just shoot him a DM. I've got Skunk 1 / super skunk going now.


How was the skunk 1 x SS? Haven’t seen anything on that one yet


----------



## Palomar (Oct 4, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> This is an older post but I just got my first AKBB order in from JBC and was surprised by the number of extra beans in every pack. Usually with bodhi (for example) you get at least 1 extra but both my paid for AKBB have 14 and the freebie packs had 6 and 7 (now I’ve got 13 Kali Mist x A1 to play with)
> 
> Very generous and appreciated. Second order I’ll try direct as there are a few not listed I really hope to score


I also went with JBC this time and had excellent service… just wish I had more room to get more going! Any info on the White 91 that is crossed with his excellent TK NLHaze? Still looking for info on his Hazes too.

respect,
pal


----------



## SimpleBox (Oct 4, 2021)

Palomar said:


> I also went with JBC this time and had excellent service… just wish I had more room to get more going! Any info on the White 91 that is crossed with his excellent TK NLHaze? Still looking for info on his Hazes too.
> 
> respect,
> pal


info a few pages back from @Bakersfield who ran them as testers with good results


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 4, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> How was the skunk 1 x SS? Haven’t seen anything on that one yet


I ran one female and she was ok, but I was dealing with aphids so it could’ve been much better. Cured into ammonia/piss


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Oct 7, 2021)

The AK4Way has some cat piss to it which I didn't notice until I brought it into the house to dry yesterday. I can't smell it directly on the buds it's more of an ambient kinda smell.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 8, 2021)

Best, more basic crosses, from AKBB? Just looking at JBC has me “stoked” (hate that word). Any relevant info going into picking 2 or 3 strains. Ideas from those who have grown such. Need a little help here.
Been wading through the last 60 pages here.


----------



## Polyuro (Oct 8, 2021)

Tk*nl5*haze f3 seems to be one of his standouts. I grew the nl5 dominant pack. Lots of people seem to like the haze dominant pack more though. He has crossed it multiple times and the f3 seeds are regularly available. He had some old SSSC stuff but I can't find it anymore. Also Kali mist but its a ghost now too.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Oct 8, 2021)

I am *really* happy with the TK NL5 Haze / NL1 Big Fuck, Hawaiian Cat Piss V3, TK NL5 Haze NL dominant, and the CG/PR TK NL5 Haze Darien Gap. All were great both indoors and out. Darien Gap and Cat Piss were a little less frost/cold tolerant than the others. I look forward to trying the Haze dominant TKNL5Haze and Americanna crosses this winter.

Contact AKBB directly via email if you want to find the entire selection. He'll send you a couple of lists. He has more awesome varieties than any other breeder I know.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Oct 8, 2021)

https://akbeanbrains.com/ has some brief descriptions on some of his strains and crosses but as mentioned before he’s great at answering emails.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 8, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> I am *really* happy with the TK NL5 Haze / NL1 Big Fuck, Hawaiian Cat Piss V3, TK NL5 Haze NL dominant, and the CG/PR TK NL5 Haze Darien Gap. All were great both indoors and out. Darien Gap and Cat Piss were a little less frost/cold tolerant than the others. I look forward to trying the Haze dominant TKNL5Haze and Americanna crosses this winter.
> 
> Contact AKBB directly via email if you want to find the entire selection. He'll send you a couple of lists. He has more awesome varieties than any other breeder I know.


I'd like to know more about your feelings on the NL dom TK NL5Hz. How many did yourl grow, and did the NL pheno's present themselves regularly?
I'm pretty set on buying a some of those, and one of his NL lines. I haven't decided for certain, but I'm leaning toward the 89NL.
I've yet to run his gear, but my next run will have some Americanna next to Bodhi's Pinball Wizard hoping for a little goodness mix.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Oct 8, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I'd like to know more about your feelings on the NL dom TK NL5Hz. How many did yourl grow, and did the NL pheno's present themselves regularly?
> I'm pretty set on buying a some of those, and one of his NL lines. I haven't decided for certain, but I'm leaning toward the 89NL.
> I've yet to run his gear, but my next run will have some Americanna next to Bodhi's Pinball Wizard hoping for a little goodness mix.


I only cracked a couple of beans per strain and weeded out males. Still, ended up with a good female on each strain I tried. I didn't end up keeping the NL dom because the Big Fuck cross was better, but I liked how large the plants got, how nice the buds were, and good trichome coverage. Good frost resistance. I want to try it again when I can try more pheno's at once to compare. I tested too many different varieties this year. Also, I will probably try the Haze dom first.

I bought PInball Wizard also and it's on my short list! So are the Americanna crosses.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 8, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> I only cracked a couple of beans per strain and weeded out males. Still, ended up with a good female on each strain I tried. I didn't end up keeping the NL dom because the Big Fuck cross was better, but I liked how large the plants got, how nice the buds were, and good trichome coverage. Good frost resistance. I want to try it again when I can try more pheno's at once to compare. I tested too many different varieties this year. Also, I will probably try the Haze dom first.
> 
> I bought PInball Wizard also and it's on my short list! So are the Americanna crosses.


His description of Americanna/Durban is hard to pass up. I like sativa's, so I'm likely going to grab those later.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 8, 2021)

Polyuro said:


> Tk*nl5*haze f3 seems to be one of his standouts. I grew the nl5 dominant pack. Lots of people seem to like the haze dominant pack more though. He has crossed it multiple times and the f3 seeds are regularly available. He had some old SSSC stuff but I can't find it anymore. Also Kali mist but its a ghost now too.


The SSSC and Kali gear are still available direct if not in stock through vendors. My most recent(3 weeks ago) direct menu showed them in stock with the man himself.
I grabbed the Kali Mist f4's and Sensi Star f4's.


----------



## nuskool89 (Oct 8, 2021)

Cherry Lemonade 

Sunset Octane x tknl5haze 

Anyone run either of those yet? Mine soon 

The sickness is growing, and the akbb accumulation phase is in full swing


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 8, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Cherry Lemonade
> 
> Sunset Octane x tknl5haze
> 
> ...


What have you already got in your AKBB library?
I've got a few too many already haha, growing them All is still the end goal.
Americanna BX
Big Bud/Open Skunk
Boel Oaxacan/Dwarf Oaxacan (gifts from a buddy)
Durbalayan (gifts from same buddy)
Loang Probang x Black Domina
Loang Probang x RKS (testers)
Kali Mist f4
Red Grape Lebanese f3
Skunk #1/Super Skunk
Sensi Star f4
The One/Chocolope
TkNL5Hz x (Black Domina NW Hashplant-NL1)

@Polyuro Also, I just checked the menu and the Kali f4, SSSC-M48, SSSC/Durban, Beatrix Choice are all in stock direct.


----------



## nuskool89 (Oct 8, 2021)

pmd you @mawasmada

here is some info on the durbalayan, it stuck out as unique on his list and that’s one I inquired about. 

“The durbalayan is a wild cross it has reds ,greens and purple types that range from wild single stemmed sativa Himalayan with some skunk under tones and it has a good piney anise terpinaline Durban that’s a bushy beast”


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 8, 2021)

Yeah, that Himalayan pheno sounds like the ticket. I like Durban, but love other African sativa's so "..bushy beast" or not give me that mountain mind melter.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Oct 8, 2021)

NL1
Skunk Qabbage BX7
BOEL Oaxacan / Dwarf Oaxacan
TK NL5 Haze (Haze)
AK4WAY
SSC M-48
Beatrix Choice
SSSC Durban
Kali Mist
Cluster Fuck
Sunset Octane x Blk Dom BX1 freebie
Sensi Star x RKS freebie
Kali Mist x A1 freebie
Sunshine 4 Gash x Rhodesian Poison freebie
Sunset Skunk Starfighter freebie
Amaericana BX freebie
Haupia freebie


----------



## Romulanman (Oct 9, 2021)

I wanna play lol. I consider myself to be quite the AKBB collector as well. * is freebies.

Romulan BX4
Choc Chunk/HDF*
Blueberry Indica
Clusterfuck
Romulan/CGPR
GMO/Blueberry
PHK/Durban Poison*
TK TKNL5 Haze/Lime*
PNL/Nevils Haze*
Gasolime/MTF*
GSC/NL1
TK/G13 F3
SSH/TK NL5 Haze
Fast Vintage BB
Americanna BX*
SoRom/NL1*
TK/TK NL5 Haze F2*
Blue Dream/TK NL5
Beatrix Choice(SSSC)
Romulan BX*
MTF BX3
Black Domina BX
Hawaiian Cat Piss V3
PHK/SSSC Durban*
Gooey Mom/NL1*
Blackstar*
TK NL5 Haze/NL5
Black Domina NWHP/Super Skunk
Consumption/89NL*
SoHum Black Domina/Beatrix Choice*
ISS NL1/MTF
Sensi Star/Durban
GG4/Black Domina NWHP/NL1
Blueberry Muffin/Vintage BB
GMO/MTF
Moonshine Haze/NL5
Forbidden Fruit/Big Skunk F1
Kali Mist/A1*
Sensi Star/RKS*
Blue Raspberry*
Matty Cakes
Williams Wonder/Vintage BB
HDF/Grape God FGOG
Sensi Star F4
Billy Goat Vietnam Black*
A1 Testerosa/Deathstarosa*
Sweet Hawaiian Cat Piss*
AKBB NL1/ACC NL1*


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 10, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I wanna play lol. I consider myself to be quite the AKBB collector as well. * is freebies.
> 
> Romulan BX4
> Choc Chunk/HDF*
> ...


Now you're showing off haha
Seriously though, that's a nice collection.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 10, 2021)

I can’t afford to tie up that kind of cash, I mean “Holy Shit”!


----------



## nuskool89 (Oct 10, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Now you're showing off haha
> Seriously though, that's a nice collection.


Look what you did! I tried to keep it private because mine’s small and all, but now you’ve got everyone just whipping theirs out!

Fine.

-NL5
-907 blue genes 
-Kali Mist x A1 *

-Sunset Octane x TKNL5HAZE
-Cherry Lemonade 
-not sure what freebie I’ll get yet since this time I went direct *

I’ll pick up a couple more in spring but by then would like to be in to a few of these already. For some reason I’m really fixated on Cherry lemonade’s potential


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Oct 10, 2021)

I already whipped mine out months ago, but I am considering adding a further 20 or 30 strains to the AKBB archive too...

It's just good stuff, all of it.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 10, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> I already whipped mine out months ago, but I am considering adding a further 20 or 30 strains to the AKBB archive too...
> 
> It's just good stuff, all of it.


I see several more I want, and I'm sure by the time I have them he'll have added more haha
Same ol' story.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 10, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> NL1
> Skunk Qabbage BX7
> BOEL Oaxacan / Dwarf Oaxacan
> TK NL5 Haze (Haze)
> ...


Can you tell me about the Haupia? Parents maybe?


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 15, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> What have you already got in your AKBB library?
> I've got a few too many already haha, growing them All is still the end goal.
> Americanna BX
> Big Bud/Open Skunk
> ...


Edit: My Loang Probang testers are to a Romulan bx3, not the RKS. Sorry if I excited anyone who's not so excited now haha


----------



## Cutkeeper (Oct 16, 2021)

Lovely collections! Does this make me a hoarder?

Americanna
Blue raspberry 
Headband/acc RKS
Kali mist/a1
Nl1/acc nl1
Phk/durban
Purple NL/ Nevils haze
Purple NL/haze oti 
Sensi star/ rks
Beatrix choice
Black domina/ tknl5 
Blueberry Indica
Bucketlist starfighter bx
Nl1
Phc/ big skunk
Romulan bx4
Sohum black dom
Tknl5 NL dom
Tknl5 tk dom
Uber cluster
Gg4/black dom-nwhp-nl1
Williams wonder
Thunderhole 
Tknl5/black dom-nwhp-nl1
Sensi star
Deathstarosa f2


----------



## hillbill (Oct 16, 2021)

Yes


----------



## WheresMIweed? (Oct 16, 2021)

Picture is a cut of TKNL5HAZE (TK dom) and in the background is a Mountain Temple from Bodhi

The TKNL5haze cut I ran has been dumping buckets of frost and smells like burnt tires. The cured smoke is a joy, with full flavor carrying through and present on the exhale. Effects are a heady high and by the time it’s starting to reach roach everyone in circle is passing it up, stating “I’m good”

Americanna has yet to get a smoke review but it is curing nicely. I really need to pick up some NL1 crosses from AKBB

I just received some Heavy Duty Fruity x Grape God FPOG and Sweet Hawaiian Cat Piss. The Bucket List bx May be my next choice


----------



## AlSeedsman (Oct 17, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> What have you already got in your AKBB library?
> I've got a few too many already haha, growing them All is still the end goal.
> Americanna BX
> Big Bud/Open Skunk
> ...


That grape Lebanese is tempting me to break my resolution of not buying more seeds this year, please if you get around to growing it post about it.

My list(hp means half pack):

Purple Hindu kush × Durban hp
TK-TK NL5 Haze/ chocolate Thai-NL2 hp
Consumption 

Ya I only bought one pack of those but if Consumption lives up to the hype, akbb will definitely become my go-to for seeds. Looking forward to the chocolate Thai thing too.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Oct 19, 2021)

Smoke report on AK4Way. Sun grown in pots in used soil with a dash of Dr. Earth Flowergirl and water. Also did three or so foliar applications of neem emulsified in Dr Bronners Peppermint to fight leaf fungus (it's everywhere not just the garden) pre flower. Which worked like a charm until I couldn't do it anymore, no residual smell btw.

Slow dried on stems for two weeks at 70/70 +/- 5 for each and about four days in the jar so far.

Sort of sweet smelling all the way through flower other than a little hay-ish off gassing during the dry. Not exactly fruit or baked goods but maybe a more like a fruit danish kinda thing. The really nice thing is that taste follows through to the smoke as well. I'm not really in a sweet smelling cannabis mode right now but I find this really pleasant to smoke. It has a nice lingering taste after exhale and makes me want to smoke more just for the pleasure of smoking.

It's a bit of a creeper takes me maybe 20 mins to feel the full effect. Super relaxing and full body. I think this is the kinda thing that people who get really sleepy smoking would describe it as such but I just find it really chill.

I would say this ticks the box as to what people describe as a classic example of an indica. Would grow again.


----------



## LunarMOG (Oct 20, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Smoke report on AK4Way. Sun grown in pots in used soil with a dash of Dr. Earth Flowergirl and water. Also did three or so foliar applications of neem emulsified in Dr Bronners Peppermint to fight leaf fungus (it's everywhere not just the garden) pre flower. Which worked like a charm until I couldn't do it anymore, no residual smell btw.
> 
> Slow dried on stems for two weeks at 70/70 +/- 5 for each and about four days in the jar so far.
> 
> ...


what kind of conditions did you have? Im asking because i got these a while back thinking theyd be good for outdoor, but didnt end up taking the plunge and instead ran the matty cakes, gasolime, vintage bb, and gst skunk. Plan to double back sooner or later. Really large dense "indica" colas tend to harbor hidden mold where im at due to the constant humidity fluctuations and morning dew, the major factor depending on the plants fungal resistance it seems.


----------



## mindriot (Oct 20, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> what kind of conditions did you have? Im asking because i got these a while back thinking theyd be good for outdoor, but didnt end up taking the plunge and instead ran the matty cakes, gasolime, vintage bb, and gst skunk. Plan to double back sooner or later. Really large dense "indica" colas tend to harbor hidden mold where im at due to the constant humidity fluctuations and morning dew, the major factor depending on the plants fungal resistance it seems.


 Based on AKBB's description, these are pretty mold resistant

"On the mom side, we have an original Mandelbrot bred F8 Royal Kush x Truth OG. On the dad side, we have a black afghani crossed to Strayfox's Iraqi indica. This plant has proven to have very consistent profiles with over 80% of phenotypes having super hardy single-stem expressions that are perfect for SOG grows. AK4Way is extremely weather resistant (having been known to stand temperatures in the 40s) and almost entirely mold and mildew resistant. The flowers can consist of extremely sensual Afghani perfumes, and of course some stick-your-head-in-the-gas-can fuel. "


----------



## LunarMOG (Oct 20, 2021)

mindriot said:


> Based on AKBB's description, these are pretty mold resistant
> 
> "On the mom side, we have an original Mandelbrot bred F8 Royal Kush x Truth OG. On the dad side, we have a black afghani crossed to Strayfox's Iraqi indica. This plant has proven to have very consistent profiles with over 80% of phenotypes having super hardy single-stem expressions that are perfect for SOG grows. AK4Way is extremely weather resistant (having been known to stand temperatures in the 40s) and almost entirely mold and mildew resistant. The flowers can consist of extremely sensual Afghani perfumes, and of course some stick-your-head-in-the-gas-can fuel. "


thus my inclination... seems like local seasonal conditions really test the endurance of even the most rugged cultivars... currently have a few plants going through low 30s the last few nights and seemingly withstanding surprisingly well; really accelerates their development (somewhat obviously). Some plants that had nearly all white pistils just a few days ago appear to be very close to ripeness now and developing cloudy trichomes


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Oct 20, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> what kind of conditions did you have? Im asking because i got these a while back thinking theyd be good for outdoor, but didnt end up taking the plunge and instead ran the matty cakes, gasolime, vintage bb, and gst skunk. Plan to double back sooner or later. Really large dense "indica" colas tend to harbor hidden mold where im at due to the constant humidity fluctuations and morning dew, the major factor depending on the plants fungal resistance it seems.


Hot and humid midwest, I ran four cultivars this summer on the patio with varying degrees septoria. The worst I ended up not even flowering as it was ravaged. The rest struggled, no PM or real pest problems really just the pervasive fungus. Bodhis DLA 12 had the least affected leaves. I grew in 20 gallons and topped the AK a ton so no huge colas and only one smaller one had any sign of rot.

I walked back into the room after pulling a couple of toners last night and it still smelled great with a slightly floral smell. It’s rare that that happens for me and that’s definitely a huge plus in my book.


----------



## OVH (Oct 22, 2021)

Popped another GMOxMTF and it was also a girl. Ended up giving this one a better chance in a 2 gallon this time. Terps have been GMO dominant.


----------



## Palomar (Oct 24, 2021)

Good for your AKBean Brains… the TK NL haze (haze dom). Only one female so far but not complaining, real good smoke. Had to hit a F with a M. Glad I did.

respect,
pal


----------



## SuperNice (Oct 24, 2021)

Palomar said:


> Good for your AKBean Brains… the TK NL haze (haze dom). Only one female so far but not complaining, real good smoke. Had to hit a F with a M. Glad I did.
> View attachment 5015974View attachment 5015975
> respect,
> pal


What’s the nose on that? Looks killer


----------



## Taos (Oct 27, 2021)

2 of my PHK's are green leaning, hashplant looking. This is the purple one. The leaves didn't fade much after 7-10 days of flush, while the green ones faded to yellow. I took the 1st green down today, and the 2nd will come down tomorrow. I will probably take the tops from the purple PHK, and give the mids another week. Need to consult my stereo microscope first.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Oct 30, 2021)

2 phenos of romulan. Week 5ish


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Oct 31, 2021)

Cutkeeper said:


> 2 phenos of romulan. Week 5ish


Those Romulan developing any terps yet? Just wondering what they smell like. It's been over a decade since I grew Romulan and I'm not even sure what I used to have was the real deal.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Oct 31, 2021)

Taos said:


> 2 of my PHK's are green leaning, hashplant looking. This is the purple one. The leaves didn't fade much after 7-10 days of flush, while the green ones faded to yellow. I took the 1st green down today, and the 2nd will come down tomorrow. I will probably take the tops from the purple PHK, and give the mids another week. Need to consult my stereo microscope first.View attachment 5017910


Beautiful job Taos.

Man, that PHK is great, I smoked the first couple of joints of one plant yesterday and it was delicious. Strong orange flavors with maybe a touch of fuel and bubblegum. Very sticky and dank, and good potency.
I grew three outdoors, one was fully green, one has purple buds with green leaves, and the other has purple buds and purple leaves. 
The green one and the one with purple buds and green leaves grew like a Sativa, tall plants and very long stretchy branches. 

The plant with purple buds and purple leaves grew totally different, it is relatively short bushy, branchy, and compact, it grew into a perfect rounded bush without any topping very classically Indica in apperance. They all smell basically the same, mandarin orange with a touch of fuel.

I started harvesting the green one around the 15th of Oct, the other two are still in the ground, the one with purple buds and green leaves is ready to start coming down and the fully purple one - despite looking the most Indica - still needs a week or so. 

I have only smoked the green pheno so far but I would totally grow this strain again based on what I have sampled, the flavor is excellent.

The only negative that I would mention is that the plant with purple buds + green leaves and the fully green plant needed some support for sure, the branches were pretty floppy, but that's not a big deal. 

My internet sucks right now so I can't seem to upload pictures but it is a very photogenic strain.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Oct 31, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Those Romulan developing any terps yet? Just wondering what they smell like. It's been over a decade since I grew Romulan and I'm not even sure what I used to have was the real deal.


Both are sweet and fruity. I can’t put my finger on it, familiar yet unique, like a candy you would get in an Asian market maybe? Tropical. Slight pine funk in the back? I don’t trust my nose anymore


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Oct 31, 2021)

Cutkeeper said:


> Both are sweet and fruity. I can’t put my finger on it, familiar yet unique, like a candy you would get in an Asian market maybe? Tropical. Slight pine funk in the back? I don’t trust my nose anymore


Oh wow, that is exactly how I remember it! That candy flavor... it's not floral, it's like candy. Thanks!

Sounds like this is the one!


----------



## klyphman (Oct 31, 2021)

Funkentelechy said:


> Beautiful job Taos.
> 
> Man, that PHK is great, I smoked the first couple of joints of one plant yesterday and it was delicious. Strong orange flavors with maybe a touch of fuel and bubblegum. Very sticky and dank, and good potency.
> I grew three outdoors, one was fully green, one has purple buds with green leaves, and the other has purple buds and purple leaves.
> ...


I pulled my outdoor PHK last week. (Central Vermont). Nearly 100% milky, with amber beginning to show here and there. Did the best of all plants re: disease and pest resistance.

Green pheno with leaves fading to yellow. No purple on mine, but the pistils did have a light pink hue to them. Not as much orange smell as you describe, but it is there. Fuel and complex spices mix in. Def sticky, very dense buds, branches did not need support, but it was a big plant, 8’ tall by 15’ around, untopped, with some supercropping so it would fit under my shelter.

Have not smoked the flower yet, but the finger hash from trimming is very potent in a classic indica way. I like.

I started 3 of these, got three females and gave 2 away. Is anyone getting males from these seeds?

And finally, I did run one Freezeland from AK in a 5 gal pot. Also finished mid Oct with dense dense buds, great disease resistance and some unique powdered milky perfume smells. Buds turned lavender toward the end, real pretty. Cannot comment on potency yet, but am excited about the PHK x Freezeland seeds I made for future exploration.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 31, 2021)

klyphman said:


> I pulled my outdoor PHK last week. (Central Vermont). Nearly 100% milky, with amber beginning to show here and there. Did the best of all plants re: disease and pest resistance.
> 
> Green pheno with leaves fading to yellow. No purple on mine, but the pistils did have a light pink hue to them. Not as much orange smell as you describe, but it is there. Fuel and complex spices mix in. Def sticky, very dense buds, branches did not need support, but it was a big plant, 8’ tall by 15’ around, untopped, with some supercropping so it would fit under my shelter.
> 
> ...


I like that smell description on Freezeland. Looking forward to hearing the rest of your experience with it.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Nov 1, 2021)

klyphman said:


> I started 3 of these, got three females and gave 2 away. Is anyone getting males from these seeds?


I started 4 and got 4 females, that's pretty good odds.
I hope to find some males next time I plant them, this is the first year in over a decade that I didn't do any pollination. 

Thanks for reviewing the Freezland, I've been interested in that one for a while.

I have one Skunk Quabbage going outside right now, so far it is a frost factory, super frosty. Smells are not super strong and are kind of hashy fuely right now, but it's taking its sweet time, needs at least another week probably two. I should be able to get it to finish up in time, I've got it in a hoop house with a little heater for nighttime, but it's taking a little longer than is ideal for my climate.


----------



## klyphman (Nov 1, 2021)

Funkentelechy said:


> I started 4 and got 4 females, that's pretty good odds.
> I hope to find some males next time I plant them, this is the first year in over a decade that I didn't do any pollination.
> 
> Thanks for reviewing the Freezland, I've been interested in that one for a while.
> ...


A tester report for the PHK from Bakersfield somewhere in this thread mentioned getting 11 of 11 females!

I will post back about about Freezeland smoke in a few weeks.

Thanks for the skunk quabbage info, that’s a late finish, hope it pays off.

Another season in the books, and again, AKBB genetics did fantastic.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Nov 3, 2021)

At the risk of beating a dead horse to death I'll say one more time that I absolutely love the flavor of the AK4Way.


----------



## Big Baby Jesus (Nov 5, 2021)

TK NL5 Haze. I'm assuming this is a TK leaning pheno? I don't have any experience with any of these NL5 Haze crosses.

Nothing flashy but the heavy terps tell me this should be a potent smoke regardless!


----------



## Alpadrino (Nov 5, 2021)

Drumminghead said:


> Curious about those. Got these freebies as well. Keep us posted for sure.


Heres a couple of the chocolate heavy at 44 days


----------



## BigRed469 (Nov 9, 2021)

So far out of the 7 RKS/Sensi Star beans I've got 3 confirmed females already showing pre flowers, 1 or two that look male but I'm not sure yet and the other 2 have no signs yet.


----------



## Alpadrino (Nov 11, 2021)

Alpadrino said:


> Heres a couple of the chocolate heavy at 44 days


Here is a black dom super skunk smells good. First grow under led really like to see it under hps.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Nov 17, 2021)

Purple Hindu Kush, organic, outdoor, no-till. I'm really impressed with this strain, I grew three and I liked all three that's rare, I would 100% grow this strain again.


----------



## klyphman (Nov 17, 2021)

Funkentelechy said:


> View attachment 5030572View attachment 5030576View attachment 5030565
> 
> Purple Hindu Kush, organic, outdoor, no-till. I'm really impressed with this strain, I grew three and I liked all three that's rare, I would 100% grow this strain again.


Wow, sooo different looking than my pheno. I know we already established variation in color and fade with this line, but this pic really adds to it, thanks for posting. (Wish I’d taken a pic of my green pheno to post). Did you get pink pistils too? 

Excellent smoke, hands down. Is my go-to evening strain and will grow again. Highly recommend.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Nov 17, 2021)

klyphman said:


> Did you get pink pistils too?


No, the pistils were white on the three PHK plants that I grew.


----------



## AlSeedsman (Nov 19, 2021)

Consumption. Any word on the stretch on these?


----------



## Dankortowne (Nov 19, 2021)

AlSeedsman said:


> View attachment 5031933
> Consumption. Any word on the stretch on these?


The consumption can stretch about 150%


----------



## Jostaberry (Nov 22, 2021)

Is JBC the only place to get seeds from? Are there other sites that carry AKBB?


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Nov 23, 2021)

I think that as long as you grab at least 2 packs you can order directly from ak beanbrains.


----------



## Gameofdeath (Nov 23, 2021)

Jostaberry said:


> Is JBC the only place to get seeds from? Are there other sites that carry AKBB?


I recommended ordering direct. Much better selection and you will get a freebie.


----------



## TugthePup (Nov 23, 2021)

Jostaberry said:


> Is JBC the only place to get seeds from? Are there other sites that carry AKBB?


Two others i have ordered from are the seed source and Labrynth.


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 23, 2021)

Jostaberry said:


> Is JBC the only place to get seeds from? Are there other sites that carry AKBB?


Ordering direct is still the best option imho. I've ordered from JBC and TSS, both are great. Ordering direct gives far greater immediate access to all he has available.
Sometimes the freebie he sends, he chooses. I've also had him ask me what freebie I wanted within a price range. I let him lead.
Great response time to emails too. Can't go wrong! Ask him for a current menu, you wont be disappointed.


----------



## nuskool89 (Nov 23, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Ordering direct is still the best option imho. I've ordered from JBC and TSS, both are great. Ordering direct gives far greater immediate access to all he has available.
> Sometimes the freebie he sends, he chooses. I've also had him ask me what freebie I wanted within a price range. I let him lead.
> Great response time to emails too. Can't go wrong! Ask him for a current menu, you wont be disappointed.


Agreed. He is cool as shit with direct orders with friendly/quick responses


----------



## keepafeeno (Nov 23, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Agreed. He is cool as shit with direct orders with friendly/quick responses


I second that, all round great service and communication. Highly recommended!!


----------



## Jostaberry (Nov 23, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Agreed. He is cool as shit with direct orders with friendly/quick responses


How do you order directly from him? From his website? I don't see any options for ordering on his site.


----------



## nuskool89 (Nov 23, 2021)

Jostaberry said:


> How do you order directly from him? From his website? I don't see any options for ordering on his site.


search email in this thread


----------



## keepafeeno (Nov 24, 2021)

Jostaberry said:


> How do you order directly from him? From his website? I don't see any options for ordering on his site.


[email protected]


----------



## hillbill (Nov 24, 2021)

keepafeeno said:


> [email protected]


Appreciate the link
Thanks


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 27, 2021)

I picked up a pack of Deathstar from JBC. I've been wanting to check out AKBB for a long time after sampling some of his stuff, but it's too hard to pick one from that lineup. Beatrix choice, Romulan..... So many fun old school strains for chucking. Anybody pop the Deathstar recently?


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Nov 28, 2021)

are you growing them indoors or outdoors? just bought a pack of Deathstar today along with Devil's Club Indica. i won't be popping them until next year, outdoors


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 28, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Agreed. He is cool as shit with direct orders with friendly/quick responses


How about his email address please?


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 28, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> How about his email address please?


gmail is dankortowne


----------



## Romulanman (Nov 28, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> How about his email address please?





keepafeeno said:


> [email protected]


----------



## Drumminghead (Nov 28, 2021)

Can anyone help me. I’m pretty sure I remember ak having straight purple Hindu Kush bx seeds. Can’t seem to find them anywhere. Even on his mailing master list. Thanks


----------



## GrassBurner (Nov 28, 2021)

I've got some of the PHK bx seeds, if you don't have any luck


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 28, 2021)

Thanks! Appreciate it. I don't use Instagram.


----------



## hotrodharley (Nov 28, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> gmail is dankortowne


Thanks! You were right about growing outdoors North of the Range by the way. They get big but stretched. Lots of supercropping needed.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Nov 28, 2021)

Just popped a whole 13 seed pack of Americanna/Durban. Looking for something sour!


----------



## AlSeedsman (Nov 29, 2021)

One of my consumption plants is over a foot tall like i think 16 days from sprout. I'm planning on getting rid of it. Or are the super vigorous ones super keeper? I'm assuming I'm not going to be able to manage it's size...


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 29, 2021)

Consumption is killer stuff, or can be with the right pheno. Consumption is Sativa dominant. If youre worried about size, flower it now. Ive seen them grow 4x-5x their size in flowering. Bend it over to deal with height.


----------



## AlSeedsman (Nov 29, 2021)

True I should start bending, thanks...


----------



## hillbill (Nov 29, 2021)

You can radically top the seedling and proceed with training shortly


----------



## Romulanman (Dec 1, 2021)

I finally grabbed a pack of the 907 Blue Genes on sale. Been wanting that pack for awhile. Took the 3 way NL F3 as the freebie.


----------



## nuskool89 (Dec 1, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I finally grabbed a pack of the 907 Blue Genes on sale. Been wanting that pack for awhile. Took the 3 way NL F3 as the freebie.


currently have two of the 3 way going. One was a mutant but I’m still growing it out. It stinks like skunk a couple weeks into veg. The bigger/normal one has no smell but nice uniform growth


----------



## Romulanman (Dec 1, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> currently have two of the 3 way going. One was a mutant but I’m still growing it out. It stinks like skunk a couple weeks into veg. The bigger/normal one has no smell but nice uniform growth


I never cull runts either. Let them roll till they die on their own. I have one plant left in my veg tent that was a super runt and had to be propped up on pots to get light when it was full. Now all by itself it has begun to chunk up and smells awesome. Nut Butter #4 smells the best of that strain and is the last of the grow while renovations are underway. Most people prob would have tossed it.


----------



## Jostaberry (Dec 2, 2021)

How quickly does he usually respond to emails? I emailed about a week ago and haven’t heard anything yet.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Dec 2, 2021)

Jostaberry said:


> How quickly does he usually respond to emails? I emailed about a week ago and haven’t heard anything yet.


I just ordered again on Monday, but I'm a multi-repeat customer. Holidays are tough and he said he was having a sale until the end of the month. Maybe he's backlogged on new customer orders?

Hopefully he comes through for you soon. Totally worth it.


----------



## blu_dream_haze (Dec 2, 2021)

TKNL5Haze F2

Harvest @ 77 days

Smells like berries! 

I’ve got another TKNL5Haze about to get chopped in two weeks. Also have a Stardawg Fighter & Oaxacana x Big Skunk going that I’m hoping are female.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Dec 2, 2021)

I joined this forum just so I could post in this thread lol. I've got his Consumption, TKNL5 Haze F3 Haze Dom, Blue Meanie, Romulan BX4, and I got PHK/Durban, Kali Mist/A1, Mother of Berries and Americanna as freebies. I can't decide which ones to pop first. About to flip a run of Dosidos clones soon and then I'll be ready for AKBB to take over the tent. So far everything I've seen here looks great and I'm pretty excited to grow some out, particularly the Kali, MoB, and the TKNL5 Haze dom. I'm really hoping some FPOG effects will come out in that Mother of Berries. I had some unforgettable FPOG in Denver around 2016 or so.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 2, 2021)

Jostaberry said:


> How quickly does he usually respond to emails? I emailed about a week ago and haven’t heard anything yet.


Usually in 2 or 3 days, maybe hes on vacation


----------



## Michigian-Dave (Dec 2, 2021)

Jostaberry said:


> How quickly does he usually respond to emails? I emailed about a week ago and haven’t heard anything yet.


I requested a price list and he sent one in less then 2 hours.
His email is:
[email protected]


----------



## Big Baby Jesus (Dec 3, 2021)

TK NL5 Haze (TK dom pack) came down at 78 days. Haze and savory terps are strong with this one. Not the prettiest of the bunch but im willing to bet she will be a good smoke. 



AK's Sunshine GHASH x Consumption (right) next to a Guava Cooler (left) from Bloom Seed co. in the veg tent. Growing very similar to the TK NL5 Haze I just ran.


----------



## JojoThug (Dec 5, 2021)

Funkentelechy said:


> View attachment 5030572View attachment 5030576View attachment 5030565
> 
> Purple Hindu Kush, organic, outdoor, no-till. I'm really impressed with this strain, I grew three and I liked all three that's rare, I would 100% grow this strain again.


Does she have citrus terps?


----------



## Dank Bongula (Dec 6, 2021)

I got some deathstarosa on the way...can't find much info on it but I will pop it in 3 weeks next just to see.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Dec 6, 2021)

JojoThug said:


> Does she have citrus terps?


Yes, two of the three that I grew had flavors like freshly peeled mandarin coupled with fuel, the other(the plant in the picture) had citrus in the background with sweet skunky chocolate coffee terps mixed in.

All three were delicious.


----------



## BigRed469 (Dec 6, 2021)

Dank Bongula said:


> I got some deathstarosa on the way...can't find much info on it but I will pop it in 3 weeks next just to see.


Looking forward to your grow log. I snagged a pack of those when they dropped along with some of the Mexican Death Sativa.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Dec 6, 2021)

I never noticed the guy coughing up blood on this pack of Consumption until now lol


----------



## Anthei$ (Dec 7, 2021)

VAhomegrown said:


> I never noticed the guy coughing up blood on this pack of Consumption


DUDE! 
that could be you! 
tiime to pop them seeds, man!


----------



## VAhomegrown (Dec 7, 2021)

Anthei$ said:


> DUDE!
> that could be you!
> tiime to pop them seeds, man!


lmao I saw the blood and I was like "fuck yea this is gonna be some killer shit!" 

I'm 99% settled on doing a haze run after these Dosidos clones are done. Gonna grow the Consumption, AKBB TKNL5 Haze dom, Relic's G13 Haze and RD's Ghost Train Haze #1


----------



## mawasmada (Dec 7, 2021)

VAhomegrown said:


> lmao I saw the blood and I was like "fuck yea this is gonna be some killer shit!"
> 
> I'm 99% settled on doing a haze run after these Dosidos clones are done. Gonna grow the Consumption, AKBB TKNL5 Haze dom, Relic's G13 Haze and RD's Ghost Train Haze #1


I'm 100% decided, I'm going to run some hazy goodies this run too. Waiting a couple days to start a few(depending on currently soiled beans) Americanna bx. Got room for 2, unless something doesn't sprout right with my Pinball Wizard's, then more.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Dec 7, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I'm 100% decided, I'm going to run some hazy goodies this run too. Waiting a couple days to start a few(depending on currently soiled beans) Americanna bx. Got room for 2, unless something doesn't sprout right with my Pinball Wizard's, then more.


I love hazes and sativas in general. That Pinball Wizard looks nice.


----------



## Rivendell (Dec 7, 2021)

Anyone have the downlow on the Mother of Berries? The lineage doesn't sound like the Mother of Berries clone only that has been around Maine for many many years now. I had always heard that it was most likely a Freezland blueberry cross, but its has always been vague. Any ways just wondering what the story is.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Dec 7, 2021)

Rivendell said:


> Anyone have the downlow on the Mother of Berries? The lineage doesn't sound like the Mother of Berries clone only that has been around Maine for many many years now. I had always heard that it was most likely a Freezland blueberry cross, but its has always been vague. Any ways just wondering what the story is.


I was wondering that myself. Maybe MOB is listed as part of the lineage? My pack says Mother of Berries / Heavy Duty Fruity - Grape God - Fruity Pebbles OG. My Blue Meanie pack says Blue Dream / TK NL5 Haze. Emphasis on the "/" separating the parental lineage. So maybe MOB was crossed with a HDF/GG/FPOG plant?


----------



## Rivendell (Dec 7, 2021)

VAhomegrown said:


> I was wondering that myself. Maybe MOB is listed as part of the lineage? My pack says Mother of Berries / Heavy Duty Fruity - Grape God - Fruity Pebbles OG. My Blue Meanie pack says Blue Dream / TK NL5 Haze. Emphasis on the "/" separating the parental lineage. So maybe MOB was crossed with a HDF/GG/FPOG plant?


Very possible if that's how its written on the pack, I just saw it listed as a freebie at jbc as *MOTHER OF BERRIES *(HEAVY DUTY FRUITY – GRAPE GOD – FRUITY PEBBLE OG)


----------



## VAhomegrown (Dec 7, 2021)

Rivendell said:


> Very possible if that's how its written on the pack, I just saw it listed as a freebie at jbc as *MOTHER OF BERRIES *(HEAVY DUTY FRUITY – GRAPE GOD – FRUITY PEBBLE OG)


----------



## mindriot (Dec 7, 2021)

It looks like he just crossed the MOB with his Heavy Duty Fruity x Grape God FPOG strain.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Dec 7, 2021)

Romulan bx bit of a creeper. lacks any sensation behind the eyes, strong muscle relaxation. Not especially sedative. 

Decent yield and presses well. 
Rosin flavor: Tropical funk that fades to a lingering pine needle.

Edit: very powerful effects while maintaining a clearish mind/vision


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 7, 2021)

Why is consumption named that way? You all seem stoked to have a strain named for a bacterial lung infection that could kill you and was once thought to be the result of vampire attacks. I don’t understand the connection. Also why is hacking up blood good?


----------



## mindriot (Dec 7, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Why is consumption named that way? You all seem stoked to have a strain named for a bacterial lung infection that could kill you and was once thought to be the result of vampire attacks. I don’t understand the connection. Also why is hacking up blood good?


 Probably just a play on NL5/Haze "The Cough" clone that they used


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 7, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Why is consumption named that way? You all seem stoked to have a strain named for a bacterial lung infection that could kill you and was once thought to be the result of vampire attacks. I don’t understand the connection. Also why is hacking up blood good?


it's facetious


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 7, 2021)

The cough makes sense, thank you. I understand there must be some facetious joke there but it was escaping me. I mean otherwise who wants tuberculosis?


----------



## Bad Karma (Dec 7, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> The cough makes sense, thank you. I understand there must be some facetious joke there but it was escaping me. I mean otherwise who wants tuberculosis?


----------



## VAhomegrown (Dec 7, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Why is consumption named that way? You all seem stoked to have a strain named for a bacterial lung infection that could kill you and was once thought to be the result of vampire attacks. I don’t understand the connection. Also why is hacking up blood good?


Like Rufus said, it's facetious / an exaggeration. Like the scene in Don't Be A Menace where they're smoking "that killer shit" and dude goes into convulsions and dies and the other guys are like "yoo pass that shit!" lol


----------



## LunarMOG (Dec 7, 2021)

thats hilarious, i remember figuring that out before, but forgot long ago and thought the graphic was kind of bizarre too... i remember a friend who grew a cut of cough probably 15 years ago or more and it was some of the best bud i had ever seen at the time


----------



## Cutkeeper (Dec 7, 2021)

Has anyone come across any menthol / strong mint in any akbb gear? Hazes or skunks maybe?


----------



## LunarMOG (Dec 7, 2021)

have we already talked about this a while back? de ja vu, the gst skunk without a doubt had menthol nose and flavors within the line. My favorite was more a balsamic onion garlic pheno that had less visible trichome, but potency and effect in an usual but very enjoyable way.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Dec 7, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> have we already talked about this a while back? de ja vu, the gst skunk without a doubt had menthol nose and flavors within the line. My favorite was more a balsamic onion garlic pheno that had less visible trichome, but potency and effect in an usual but very enjoyable way.


not I, but that’s really good to know. I had a cut of flo years back with a strong menthol effect in the throat. Hoping to find something like that.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Dec 7, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> have we already talked about this a while back? de ja vu, the gst skunk without a doubt had menthol nose and flavors within the line. My favorite was more a balsamic onion garlic pheno that had less visible trichome, but potency and effect in an usual but very enjoyable way.


Was it the GST consumption cross or the black muddy river?


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 7, 2021)

He just posted some pics on IG of a couple of new Afghan projects that look interesting.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Dec 7, 2021)

Thanks I didn’t see any pure on his master list, will have to ask


----------



## jasonryan00 (Dec 7, 2021)

VAhomegrown said:


> View attachment 5042362


I got some of those MOB coming hoping for good results. JBC has so many good packs from AKBB he is bringing the heat from the past


----------



## LunarMOG (Dec 8, 2021)

Cutkeeper said:


> Was it the GST consumption cross or the black muddy river?


Great Southern Trendkill Skunk

AKBB told me it was a skunk line that had been kept inbred up in alaska by his friend for 30 years


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Dec 8, 2021)

Thank you, @Dankortowne 

I am going to have to slow down, holy cow... It is going to take me years/decades to get to all the strains I have now. I wanted to make sure I got my hands on them all though because these times are crazy and we just don't ever know what will happen... I still have a bunch on my list I am interested in but I think I have most of the Gotta-Have's in the past 3 orders.

If you all didn't know, you get a screaming deal when you buy in bulk directly, and also on Black Friday.  





previously purchased:


----------



## LunarMOG (Dec 8, 2021)

awesome, have run a few of those, matty cakes produced some serious fire, def some peeps sleepin on that one. i felt bad defoliating to harvest there were so many trichomes on the leaves and petioles


----------



## Pi$tol (Dec 8, 2021)

What was his black Friday deal??


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Dec 8, 2021)

Pi$tol said:


> What was his black Friday deal??


Buy 2 get 1 free (full packs)


----------



## nuskool89 (Dec 8, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Thank you, @Dankortowne
> 
> I am going to have to slow down, holy cow... It is going to take me years/decades to get to all the strains I have now. I wanted to make sure I got my hands on them all though because these times are crazy and we just don't ever know what will happen... I still have a bunch on my list I am interested in but I think I have most of the Gotta-Have's in the past 3 orders.
> 
> ...


Wait your most recent order has vintage blueberry x bb muffin? Or was that an older order?

Epic seed bank you have there. Imagine the possibilities


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Dec 8, 2021)

nuskool89 said:


> Wait your most recent order has vintage blueberry x bb muffin? Or was that an older order?
> 
> Epic seed bank you have there. Imagine the possibilities


I think it was most recent, yes.


----------



## Anthei$ (Dec 9, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> awesome, have run a few of those, matty cakes produced some serious fire, def some peeps sleepin on that one. i felt bad defoliating to harvest there were so many trichomes on the leaves and petioles


i almost went with that one, but got tknl5haze/nl5 instead.


----------



## Palomar (Dec 10, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> I'm 100% decided, I'm going to run some hazy goodies this run too. Waiting a couple days to start a few(depending on currently soiled beans) Americanna bx. Got room for 2, unless something doesn't sprout right with my Pinball Wizard's, then more.


I grew out Pinball Wizard and the TK NLHaze (haze dom)… pinball was spicy and fat buds, the TK has been a fav!

respect,
pal


----------



## AlSeedsman (Dec 13, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Consumption is killer stuff, or can be with the right pheno. Consumption is Sativa dominant. If youre worried about size, flower it now. Ive seen them grow 4x-5x their size in flowering. Bend it over to deal with height.


Glad you convinced me to keep it. It's about a month old now, showing pistols, and it seriously outshines the others at this point. I transplanted it to dirt while the others got put into coco coir 
I took a cutting and switched the lights to 12 12 the day before yesterday. Really hope the cutting takes root, I've never managed to get that to happen successfully before. Observing this one plant really has me barely caring about the other two at all, though I guess that could prove to be an error in time. Doubt it though haha
Another pic, birds-eye view


----------



## Taos (Dec 15, 2021)

My Christmas tree this year is AKBB OG Chocolate Thai-nado. My OG Chocolate Thai was squat (2'; grown 12-12 from seed.) with 8+ small colas. This is one


----------



## Drumminghead (Dec 15, 2021)

Taos said:


> My Christmas tree this year is AKBB OG Chocolate Thai-nado. My OG Chocolate Thai was squat (2'; grown 12-12 from seed.) with 8+ small colas. This is one
> View attachment 5047044


What was flower time on that one


----------



## Jostaberry (Dec 15, 2021)

I finally got a email response and was sent the list, and holy shit does he have a lot to choose from! Can some one steer me in the right direction? I’m looking for very strong smelling with most potential for actual skunk smell, indica and something that finishes in 9 weeks or less.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 15, 2021)

Jostaberry said:


> I finally got a email response and was sent the list, and holy shit does he have a lot to choose from! Can some one steer me in the right direction? I’m looking for very strong smelling with most potential for actual skunk smell, indica and something that finishes in 9 weeks or less.


Could you post the list? I have asked twice and for some reason I can't open it and I'm too embarrassed to ask again.

I'm not finding anything that smells skunky anywhere but I'm nobodies expert. If you are looking for some killer smells I would suggest his AK4Way but it's more of a floral/incense Afghanistan'y kinda thing going on but I think it smells spectacular. Would fit your flower time.


----------



## Taos (Dec 15, 2021)

Drumminghead said:


> What was flower time on that one


About 9.5-10 weeks.

I was early too. Trichs milked, but no ambers. Leaves remained green after 7ish day flush. I would delay a week, and re-evaluate if doing it again, without other constraints.

Note: There is no actual flip date in 12/12 From Seed - I am counting day 1 of flower as day 21 from seed, as this is typical. I didn't keep a notebook, but remember that this was the last plant to show sex while developing, by a couple of days.

This plant (and a Romulan) grew very squat. At one point, I supercropped/tied the main, and all of the branch tips were at close to the same level. This plant filled out after mid flower, while the Romulan didn't increase significantly in volume.

Don't know how she smokes yet, she will be the spirit of Christmas.


----------



## klyphman (Dec 15, 2021)

Jostaberry said:


> I finally got a email response and was sent the list, and holy shit does he have a lot to choose from! Can some one steer me in the right direction? I’m looking for very strong smelling with most potential for actual skunk smell, indica and something that finishes in 9 weeks or less.


You could always just ask him what he recommends within those ’parameters of potential’.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Dec 16, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Could you post the list?


The master list ($60 packs): https://docs.google.com/document/d/12xDMnFPEB-vVyN0mJXS1HVFqvYJjnLyFHvtOMPX2Geo

The $100 list: https://docs.google.com/document/d/14crnqTyaVg4IYPKKFVMEtjQmNhjH7-Qd7MJFqv6NRxU


----------



## jasonryan00 (Dec 16, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> The master list ($60 packs): https://docs.google.com/document/d/12xDMnFPEB-vVyN0mJXS1HVFqvYJjnLyFHvtOMPX2Geo
> 
> The $100 list: https://docs.google.com/document/d/14crnqTyaVg4IYPKKFVMEtjQmNhjH7-Qd7MJFqv6NRxU


How does one go about ordering?


----------



## Drumminghead (Dec 16, 2021)

jasonryan00 said:


> How does one go about ordering?


Just holler at him on his email and he’ll tell you what to do.


----------



## Alpadrino (Dec 16, 2021)

Here is a big bud open skunk. Has a sweet smell filling in nice.


----------



## Cptn (Dec 16, 2021)

GrassBurner said:


> Day 69, and she's getting the chop
> View attachment 4939513


Yo GrassBurner!
Hope 2021 has treated you well.
Can you give us an update on the quality of smoke from your PHK x Durban run? 
The plants looked amazing 
Thanks man :tiphat:


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 16, 2021)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> The master list ($60 packs): https://docs.google.com/document/d/12xDMnFPEB-vVyN0mJXS1HVFqvYJjnLyFHvtOMPX2Geo
> 
> The $100 list: https://docs.google.com/document/d/14crnqTyaVg4IYPKKFVMEtjQmNhjH7-Qd7MJFqv6NRxU


TYVM!


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 17, 2021)

Cptn said:


> Yo GrassBurner!
> Hope 2021 has treated you well.
> Can you give us an update on the quality of smoke from your PHK x Durban run?
> The plants looked amazing
> Thanks man :tiphat:


Thanks my friend I'm! I'm trying to remember, that was quite a few joints ago  If I remember correctly it was some tasty smoke  I do remember my buddy thats sn old head was crazy about it. He loves that sativa kick.


----------



## jasonryan00 (Dec 17, 2021)

Drumminghead said:


> Just holler at him on his email and he’ll tell you what to do.


was he the OP of the list?


----------



## Drumminghead (Dec 17, 2021)

jasonryan00 said:


> was he the OP of the list?


No. His email is [email protected]


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Dec 19, 2021)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Picked up his skunk cross and his vintage blueberry The pot cast interview sold me,


which is exactly why dudes now do a pot cast = weed infomercials designed to sell seeds, regardless of what’s talked about. 
some are legit, some are full of shit and many are a bit of both. 

All u have to do is listen to Adam Dunn’s dribble if you been around long enough to realize he’s full of shit and fudges his ass off frfr.

new folks to the grow community scene assume these dudes are totally legit and are enthralled by the info in these pot casts because of their ignorance and lack of knowledge concerning pot history/personalities in the game!


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 19, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> Great Southern Trendkill Skunk
> 
> AKBB told me it was a skunk line that had been kept inbred up in alaska by his friend for 30 years


Probably Jim at Alaska Cannabis Cache. The one people are laughing about the $500 RKS. AKBB uses at least 2 of his longtime strains.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Dec 19, 2021)

Robar said:


> Check out his instagram there are a lot of very juicy pics on there. Not grow reports but enough eye candy to make a person a believer.


Which is how new folks seem to choose what to buy usually. These folks see a picture and know zero about the strain aside from name. Next thing you know the wallets open and very few of these folks will ever show/write a smoke/grow report on their choices.!

I’m old school and pictures only don’t make me buy usually. I need to know some legit strain info to spend coin which is hard to get


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 19, 2021)

3 of us grew his Vintage Blueberry X Blueberry Muffin last season. 2 distinct phenos and none had the slightest hint of blueberries. Very productive. Smells great either pheno. But zero blueberry.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Dec 19, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> Probably Jim at Alaska Cannabis Cache. The one people are laughing about the $500 RKS. AKBB uses at least 2 of his longtime strains.


He also said he didn’t find anything RKS in what he grew, but believes with enough money/packs that it’s there.


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 19, 2021)

Ilikesnacks said:


> He also said he didn’t find anything RKS in what he grew, but believes with enough money/packs that it’s there.


He (AKBB) answered honestly when I asked if there was any actual skunk left around. He said no. We live pretty close to each other and know quite a few of the same people.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Dec 19, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> He (AKBB) answered honestly when I asked if there was any actual skunk left around. He said no. We live pretty close to each other and know quite a few of the same people.


Hm, not the same answer I got at all, but I guess we were speaking more about where it would possibly be found and not where it is now.


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 19, 2021)

Ilikesnacks said:


> Hm, not the same answer I got at all, but I guess we were speaking more about where it would possibly be found and not where it is now.


I asked about his strains. Hopefully that's now clear.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Dec 19, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> I asked about his strains. Hopefully that's now clear.


That makes sense now, thanks.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Dec 19, 2021)

I wouldn’t even know what to look for in RKS other than the obvious. Not sure how my people out there looking for it have even smoked it haha


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 19, 2021)

Ilikesnacks said:


> That makes sense now, thanks.


He helped me immensely and saved me time and money. If he can't find it I doubt it exists anymore.


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 19, 2021)

Cutkeeper said:


> I wouldn’t even know what to look for in RKS other than the obvious. Not sure how my people out there looking for it have even smoked it haha


Ever had genuine Skunk from the 80's? Ever smelled one? That's what we're after.


----------



## Kndreyn (Dec 19, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> Ever had genuine Skunk from the 80's? Ever smelled one? That's what we're after.


I bought a pack of Sensi Star around 2000 that was the nastiest, skunkiest stuff I've ever smelled. I only ran them once and had to get rid of it because I couldn't contain the odor. Kicking myself now, but back then I didn't know anything about filters etc. And I guess the current version of Sensi Star is nothing like the original.


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 19, 2021)

Kndreyn said:


> I bought a pack of Sensi Star around 2000 that was the nastiest, skunkiest stuff I've ever smelled. I only ran them once and had to get rid of it because I couldn't contain the odor. Kicking myself now, but back then I didn't know anything about filters etc. And I guess the current version of Sensi Star is nothing like the original.


It's gone. Not in small part due to pollen chuckers. And to growers wanting less stink for moving product.


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 19, 2021)

Fairbanks city council meetings are broadcast. All permits for cannabis operations in the city must be approved. 2017 and the public comment period starts. People opining as to being for or against. 

Old geezer hits the microphone. "I'm telling ya don't let this happen. Our neighborhood is already ruint from it. Why last 4th of July our annual picnic was ruint. People was wanting to throw up. Smelt just like a dadgum skunk what's been run over."

You should have heard the laughs. Public comments were going on the webcast. 

"Where do you live?" "What's the name of this place?"


----------



## Cutkeeper (Dec 19, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> Ever had genuine Skunk from the 80's? Ever smelled one? That's what we're after.


No I’m a little too young. I was trying to say that people my age and younger are hunting something that is difficult to identify.


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 19, 2021)

Cutkeeper said:


> No I’m a little too young. I was trying to say that people my age and younger are hunting something that is difficult to identify.


If you have ever had a dog that was sprayed by a skunk you have smelled what we want back. I've seen people gag smelling it. You couldn't hide the odor.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 19, 2021)

hotrodharley said:


> If you have ever had a dog that was sprayed by a skunk you have smelled what we want back. I've seen people gag smelling it. You couldn't hide the odor.


To me a fresh skunk spray (per washing my dogs while gagging lol) is more of a nasty chemical-y almost an electrical fire kind of smell. What I'm looking for is more of what I think of the road kill skunk smell. 

I like my skunk deliciousness to be diluted a bit...like a RKS smell.

But that's just one guys take on it, I'm nobodies expert.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 20, 2021)

The most “Skunky” weed I had was decades before Skunk #1 existed, from Southern Mexico. And then again something called “Newton County Skunk” which was probably a pure Afghan about 1990.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Dec 20, 2021)

I’ve definitely heard Mexican was skunky from a few people.


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 20, 2021)

Kndreyn said:


> I bought a pack of Sensi Star around 2000 that was the nastiest, skunkiest stuff I've ever smelled. I only ran them once and had to get rid of it because I couldn't contain the odor. Kicking myself now, but back then I didn't know anything about filters etc. And I guess the current version of Sensi Star is nothing like the original.


This is exactly why I picked up a pack of his Deathstar bx recently. Man that stuff was good back in the early/mid 00s, I'm excited to see if it's as dank as it once was. Sensi Star was killer back then, really underrated strain. Black Domina is another one that had some killer examples but sort of flew off the radar.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 20, 2021)

Some was, but Mexican always smelled like Marijuana


----------



## Kndreyn (Dec 20, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> This is exactly why I picked up a pack of his Deathstar bx recently. Man that stuff was good back in the early/mid 00s, I'm excited to see if it's as dank as it once was. Sensi Star was killer back then, really underrated strain. Black Domina is another one that had some killer examples but sort of flew off the radar.


I was able to acquire a Deathstar clone recently. Unfortunately, I think it has lost some of its "attributes". I just finished flower a small one just to see what we had, and I didn't detect much odor from it, and that's one thing everyone says about it. That it really reeked. I'm not getting that from it. I ran in to someone on another server who has an old Black Domina that he was going to share with me. Said it smelled like pepper. Unfortunately he had a dispute with one of the mods on the other server and got banned before we could make the deal. I'll probably run in to him again somewhere.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Dec 20, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> This is exactly why I picked up a pack of his Deathstar bx recently. Man that stuff was good back in the early/mid 00s, I'm excited to see if it's as dank as it once was. Sensi Star was killer back then, really underrated strain. Black Domina is another one that had some killer examples but sort of flew off the radar.


Black domina was actually bred a few different ways, Neville changed one of the parents out for another at one point to improve the yield.


----------



## TrueGritSeeds (Dec 21, 2021)

He is a great dude.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 21, 2021)

hillbill said:


> The most “Skunky” weed I had was decades before Skunk #1 existed, from Southern Mexico. And then again something called “Newton County Skunk” which was probably a pure Afghan about 1990.


We were smoking Skunk in Ky in the late 70s. It came from Meigs County Ohio. Back then Meigs was known to be the Humboldt County of the East.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Dec 21, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> Black Domina is another one that had some killer examples but sort of flew off the radar.


I've said it before but AK'S Black Domina/PNWHP X Super Skunk is really excellent.

Never had pure Black Domina so I can't comment on how dominant the Black Domina is in this cross, but that one checked all the boxes for me.


----------



## copkilller (Dec 21, 2021)

Nutbag Poster said:


> I bought a pack of his TK NL5Haze based on his potcast episode. I've got a good feeling about him and that cross in particular.
> 
> Hah...I was writing this as your post popped up.


yo have you grown those? would love to hear what's up thanks in advance! I also listened to the pot cast and he seems legit as can be


----------



## nuskool89 (Dec 22, 2021)

copkilller said:


> yo have you grown those? would love to hear what's up thanks in advance! I also listened to the pot cast and he seems legit as can be


The potcast is what got me too.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Dec 22, 2021)

Huge shout out to @Dankortowne.

I had a pack of Americanna/Durban that germinated, but refused to come up in the soil. Emailed him and he did some testing on this end. Once he confirmed my experiences, he offered to replace the pack with THREE packs of the same cultivar or I could choose another.

He just sent out the replacement pack, Schrom/Romulan. So stoked for this unique pack and super thankful for his great customer service.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Dec 22, 2021)

psychadelibud said:


> I don't have the Kentucky Skunk anymore... Sadly. Not sure if you had been keeping up with any of my posts or threads but I let it be known. I got raided year before last and literally lost everything i had. They got me at the right time, I will say that, when I did not have anything hid and stashed away. Lost every bean the old man gave me and I had a small pill bottle FULL of the Ky Skunk beans. They're gone... forever.
> 
> I got out of jail and stayed on the DL for a while then couldn't resist popping more beans and getting back in the game... well, in my case lifestyle. I have been doing this for 18 years and I can't and won't just stop growing regardless of the situation. I also lost all of my cuts. I have so far obtained 2 of the local cuts I had lost thanks to a good friend of mine that had them. As far as the old sensi, sssc, sacred, etc cuts I lost them all.
> 
> ...


Damum they still trying to sell RKS to the ignorant lol. $500 pack of deception frfr. I’m going to say AKBB is full of shit vouching for HC’s RKS.
I guess as long as a known name is selling RKS their will be ignorant saps who are going to buy before seeing if it’s legit. Smdh silly stoners abound.


Probably from the same source” is exactly the type of conjecture in these stores that others will read and then Miraculously forget the “probably” = sheer guess/conjecture and then run with the story trying to make it seem legit.

heime all of a sudden does not want a huge profit now because he’s so caring about growers who do not use proper air scrubbing. Get the fuk outta here with that BS HC. He needed to be slapped saying that orally if he ever did. Which btw Iikely at all and chose a written story of total nonsense!

how you folks do not have critical thinking skillz or the ability to identify bs like this still entertains me. Some of us are dumb and stupid as fuk combined and we prove that by what we say/co-signed/do all the time.

After 17 yrs online starting on Overgrow the original not the silly fake new one and history keeps repeating itself. Ask yourselves why this is. 
most of I have internet access to old threads and info even if you weren’t in the game back then. Yet, the newer gullible folks keep rehashing the same bs/lies/stories.
Does this read like I’m frustrated? It should cause I’m almost 61 and a curmudgeon who still has a good brain !


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Dec 22, 2021)

psychadelibud said:


> For the most potency...
> 
> **Tknl5haze
> *Black Domina x tknl5haze
> ...


You have a responsibility to say things that make since and aren’t convoluted/confusing etc. 

Sohum is the most potent … = agreed/concur. 
so you can’t then say “the 95 is too”
Cause they both can’t be which is just common sinse ! 
then you say Sohum is unmatched = agree/concur. 

The issue is how you speak on the 95’ BD which is misleading! I’m not saying it’s malicious to be clear but you should say/post shit that is simple and direct. You don’t need to hype this shit in a subtle way because you have a dog in the fight imho. 

thx for listening. Now, will u get salty by my post ? Probably but I’m used to talking to grown men who don’t respond like they are on the boards now. It’s their call not mine how they react or not.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Dec 22, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I think Bob Hemphill and Ak Beanbrains both use the Nature Farmers cut of Black Domina known as the 95
> 
> Nice haul you got there.


If so what strain does akbb his sohum bd in ?


----------



## Dankortowne (Dec 22, 2021)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> Damum they still trying to sell RKS to the ignorant lol. $500 pack of deception frfr. I’m going to say AKBB is full of shit vouching for HC’s RKS.
> I guess as long as a known name is selling RKS their will be ignorant saps who are going to buy before seeing if it’s legit. Smdh silly stoners abound.
> 
> 
> ...


I’ll admit I vouched for Heime Cheba’s rks because people I know found skunk in it at that point I bought a $500 pack myself as well as 10 people that asked my opinion on it 4 locals and some in various other states, after I germed mine and only a couple lived ,I told him and he replaced it wit’s a fresh batch ,this time I sent half to blue grass and grew my half next to blue sky’s Vienna skunk lines 1,2,3 ( a gift from a friend also a $500 pack), plus 2 packs of the Mell Franks 96,and 2000 skunk 1 from Todd McCormick 
that was summer before last it consumed my entire summer outdoors light dep
shearching for some decent skunk !
after I Finished them I told everybody the full results and if anyone asked I told them I found no skunk at all in any of it except one ACC rks male it had skunk not rks ,I used it in a couple of crosses ,all the VBS rks was garbage some herms some that rotted in flower same with the skunk 1 from Todd herms ,rot and zero skunk ,although all 3 of them did have some good flower it was not as advertised 
I didn’t go on line and blast anyone on that shit but have given my honest opinion on the subject through hundreds of emails and dms I don’t hold back


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 22, 2021)

Dankortowne said:


> I’ll admit I vouched for Heime Cheba’s rks because people I know found skunk in it at that point I bought a $500 pack myself as well as 10 people that asked my opinion on it 4 locals and some in various other states, after I germed mine and only a couple lived ,I told him and he replaced it wit’s a fresh batch ,this time I sent half to blue grass and grew my half next to blue sky’s Vienna skunk lines 1,2,3 ( a gift from a friend also a $500 pack), plus 2 packs of the Mell Franks 96,and 2000 skunk 1 from Todd McCormick
> that was summer before last it consumed my entire summer outdoors light dep
> shearching for some decent skunk !
> after I Finished them I told everybody the full results and if anyone asked I told them I found no skunk at all in any of it except one ACC rks male it had skunk not rks ,I used it in a couple of crosses ,all the VBS rks was garbage some herms some that rotted in flower same with the skunk 1 from Todd herms ,rot and zero skunk ,although all 3 of them did have some good flower it was not as advertised
> I didn’t go on line and blast anyone on that shit but have given my honest opinion on the subject through hundreds of emails and dms I don’t hold back


I'm not close to Jim at all but things seem to have really changed since he went down. I've been told his son has taken over. I bought from Jim before and had no questions about his gear. Thank you for your honesty and it saves a lot of people a lot of time and money. I'm not trying to bring down ACC.


----------



## psychadelibud (Dec 26, 2021)

Dankortowne said:


> I’ll admit I vouched for Heime Cheba’s rks because people I know found skunk in it at that point I bought a $500 pack myself as well as 10 people that asked my opinion on it 4 locals and some in various other states, after I germed mine and only a couple lived ,I told him and he replaced it wit’s a fresh batch ,this time I sent half to blue grass and grew my half next to blue sky’s Vienna skunk lines 1,2,3 ( a gift from a friend also a $500 pack), plus 2 packs of the Mell Franks 96,and 2000 skunk 1 from Todd McCormick
> that was summer before last it consumed my entire summer outdoors light dep
> shearching for some decent skunk !
> after I Finished them I told everybody the full results and if anyone asked I told them I found no skunk at all in any of it except one ACC rks male it had skunk not rks ,I used it in a couple of crosses ,all the VBS rks was garbage some herms some that rotted in flower same with the skunk 1 from Todd herms ,rot and zero skunk ,although all 3 of them did have some good flower it was not as advertised
> I didn’t go on line and blast anyone on that shit but have given my honest opinion on the subject through hundreds of emails and dms I don’t hold back


Agree... The RKS I grew out from Heime was basically trash and a waste of space. One was a full blown herm. None had any sort of skunkiness whatsoever. 

I've got a wicked skunky Fourway male atm and finally getting him rejuvenated. He went through hell... My fault.


----------



## psychadelibud (Dec 26, 2021)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> You have a responsibility to say things that make since and aren’t convoluted/confusing etc.
> 
> Sohum is the most potent … = agreed/concur.
> so you can’t then say “the 95 is too”
> ...


No sir, no hard feelings. 

They are both fire and potent in their own unique fashion.

Sohum BD is much different than the 95.

95 takes the cake for being the most narcotic. Sohum gave me a strong head high. Sohum smells like a citrus plastic factory, very unique. 

The 95 is more earthy, bland and spicey imo.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Dec 26, 2021)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> If so what strain does akbb his sohum bd in ?


I believe Bodhi also got his BD cut from bob in a trade for the pnw? Mr Hemphill has 2 cuts but gave B the 95.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 26, 2021)

Dankortowne said:


> I’ll admit I vouched for Heime Cheba’s rks because people I know found skunk in it at that point I bought a $500 pack myself as well as 10 people that asked my opinion on it 4 locals and some in various other states, after I germed mine and only a couple lived ,I told him and he replaced it wit’s a fresh batch ,this time I sent half to blue grass and grew my half next to blue sky’s Vienna skunk lines 1,2,3 ( a gift from a friend also a $500 pack), plus 2 packs of the Mell Franks 96,and 2000 skunk 1 from Todd McCormick
> that was summer before last it consumed my entire summer outdoors light dep
> shearching for some decent skunk !
> after I Finished them I told everybody the full results and if anyone asked I told them I found no skunk at all in any of it except one ACC rks male it had skunk not rks ,I used it in a couple of crosses ,all the VBS rks was garbage some herms some that rotted in flower same with the skunk 1 from Todd herms ,rot and zero skunk ,although all 3 of them did have some good flower it was not as advertised
> I didn’t go on line and blast anyone on that shit but have given my honest opinion on the subject through hundreds of emails and dms I don’t hold back


It's not your job to be the skunk police. 

You keep calling them as you see them and I'll keep listening.


----------



## Robar (Dec 27, 2021)

Stoned Cold Bulldog said:


> Which is how new folks seem to choose what to buy usually. These folks see a picture and know zero about the strain aside from name. Next thing you know the wallets open and very few of these folks will ever show/write a smoke/grow report on their choices.!
> 
> I’m old school and pictures only don’t make me buy usually. I need to know some legit strain info to spend coin which is hard to get


As far as "new folks" comment I have no idea what you are talking about. I popped my first seeds over 40 years ago so I don't think I'm new folks. 
I dig what you are saying, but if you want to try something new or different to what you been doing then sometimes you gotta lay out that coin. Notice I implied nice looking plants not fucking swag that nobody in their right mind would want to give a try. I don't care what name is on a plant, if I can't smoke it first I have to go by looks. I've found my eyes are usually more truthful than other people's words anyway. To each, his own.


----------



## Alpadrino (Dec 28, 2021)

Funkentelechy said:


> I've said it before but AK'S Black Domina/PNWHP X Super Skunk is really excellent.
> 
> Never had pure Black Domina so I can't comment on how dominant the Black Domina is in this cross, but that one checked all the boxes for me.


I have the black domina super skunk they were some of my favorite plants to visit in the garden and water smelled so good the high is very good also.


----------



## boatbum325 (Dec 29, 2021)

I too am curious about the hazes . SC I assume is Santa Cruz Original Haze , OT1 is Oldtimers Haze . NL5Hz is with C haze ? As is the TKNL5 line ? What is Flattop Haze ? Wishlist items A5Haze , AG13 Haze .


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Dec 29, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Culled a couple of William's Wonder boys today, that had a pistil or 3 mixed in with the balls.
> Found 2 Kali Mist boys, day 10 of flower.
> Kali is not an early shower and I will take this as a clue for longer flower time.
> 
> Duh, it's Kali Mist.


Hey can you tell me how that Kali turned out ?


----------



## Kndreyn (Dec 29, 2021)

I recently got to try some DNA Chocolope and really liked it, so I went on the hunt for some. I was able to find an old pack of DNA's Chocolope that I knew would be "iffy" to germinate, so I grabbed that and a pack of AKBB's Chocolope. I started two of the AKBB, and all six of the DNA. Only one of the DNA seeds germinated. They are three weeks in to 12/12 now and I can't tell them apart. AKBB's look identical to the DNA.


----------



## Dankortowne (Dec 29, 2021)

boatbum325 said:


> I too am curious about the hazes . SC I assume is Santa Cruz Original Haze , OT1 is Oldtimers Haze . NL5Hz is with C haze ? As is the TKNL5 line ? What is Flattop Haze ? Wishlist items A5Haze , AG13 Haze .


The flat top haze is a5/nl5-haze in f3


----------



## Dankortowne (Dec 29, 2021)

Kndreyn said:


> I recently got to try some DNA Chocolope and really liked it, so I went on the hunt for some. I was able to find an old pack of DNA's Chocolope that I knew would be "iffy" to germinate, so I grabbed that and a pack of AKBB's Chocolope. I started two of the AKBB, and all six of the DNA. Only one of the DNA seeds germinated. They are three weeks in to 12/12 now and I can't tell them apart. AKBB's look identical to the DNA.


Outstanding !


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Dec 29, 2021)

boatbum325 said:


> I too am curious about the hazes . SC I assume is Santa Cruz Original Haze , OT1 is Oldtimers Haze . NL5Hz is with C haze ? As is the TKNL5 line ? What is Flattop Haze ? Wishlist items A5Haze , AG13 Haze .


The flattop haze is a5 x nl5-haze that has both a and c in it.


----------



## Kndreyn (Dec 30, 2021)

Dankortowne said:


> Outstanding !


I also have the Deathstar clone and just ordered your Deathstar BX, so I'll be running those together soon.


----------



## Kndreyn (Dec 30, 2021)

I have some AKBB GG#4 x Black Dom seeds I got as a freebie with an order awhile ago, but when I went and looked it up the only thing I found was GG#4 x Black Dom/PNWHP NL1, but I'm pretty sure the label on my pack just says GG#4 x Black Dom written with magic marker. @Dankortowne can you tell me if the ones I have are with the Black Dom/PNWHP NL1? I got them from Labyrinth a year to so ago. Also looking for the Black Dom PNWHP x Super Skunk mentioned above.


----------



## Pi$tol (Dec 30, 2021)

Kndreyn said:


> I have some AKBB GG#4 x Black Dom seeds I got as a freebie with an order awhile ago, but when I went and looked it up the only thing I found was GG#4 x Black Dom/PNWHP NL1, but I'm pretty sure the label on my pack just says GG#4 x Black Dom written with magic marker. @Dankortowne can you tell me if the ones I have are with the Black Dom/PNWHP NL1? I got them from Labyrinth a year to so ago. Also looking for the Black Dom PNWHP x Super Skunk mentioned above.


It just Black Domina x Super Skunk and I last saw those at the JBC.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Dec 30, 2021)

Looking for feedback on akbb's Kali Mist F4 . I searched the thread but didn't notice much about it.
I've actually found more about grits mist Kali Mist F3 that hasn't been around as long as ak's


----------



## Dankortowne (Dec 30, 2021)

Kndreyn said:


> I have some AKBB GG#4 x Black Dom seeds I got as a freebie with an order awhile ago, but when I went and looked it up the only thing I found was GG#4 x Black Dom/PNWHP NL1, but I'm pretty sure the label on my pack just says GG#4 x Black Dom written with magic marker. @Dankortowne can you tell me if the ones I have are with the Black Dom/PNWHP NL1? I got them from Labyrinth a year to so ago. Also looking for the Black Dom PNWHP x Super Skunk mentioned above.


The gg4 / blk dom freebie was the blk dom/ pnwhp- nl1 
also made both the sohum blk dom and blkdom/ pnwhp- nl1 to the super skunk 
only differential was the sohum in front of blkdom


----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Dec 30, 2021)

Kndreyn said:


> I recently got to try some DNA Chocolope and really liked it, so I went on the hunt for some. I was able to find an old pack of DNA's Chocolope that I knew would be "iffy" to germinate, so I grabbed that and a pack of AKBB's Chocolope. I started two of the AKBB, and all six of the DNA. Only one of the DNA seeds germinated. They are three weeks in to 12/12 now and I can't tell them apart. AKBB's look identical to the DNA.


Yea dude they look incredible.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 31, 2021)

What are AKBB most stable potent strains with NL or Skunk dominance?


----------



## SNEAKYp (Dec 31, 2021)

hillbill said:


> What are AKBB most stable potent strains with NL or Skunk dominance?


You might want @Dankortowne for his opinion. However the TKNL5Haze F3 (NL Dom) should fit that.


----------



## nuskool89 (Dec 31, 2021)

hillbill said:


> What are AKBB most stable potent strains with NL or Skunk dominance?


I haven’t run it yet but I got a pack of his nl5 to find out. As mentioned above, I’d assume the tknl5haze is more potent product. I’ve scooped up a few of his tknl5haze crosses to hunt through as well.

so far akbb wise I’ve got his NL1 three way done and they were super easy. Good smoke that is a little sweet with nice pine smells from the jar. Not deathly strong, but it’s good stuff.


----------



## boatbum325 (Dec 31, 2021)

His signature line is IMHO the TKNL5Haze . I'd asked him about best chances for finding keepers & that's what he reccomended . He's worked it & crossing with TK worked well . Depending you could find NL , TK & / or Haze leaning phenos . Truth is I want to try most of them . Have my eye on the newer A5 crosses .


----------



## TugthePup (Dec 31, 2021)

boatbum325 said:


> His signature line is IMHO the TKNL5Haze . I'd asked him about best chances for finding keepers & that's what he reccomended . He's worked it & crossing with TK worked well . Depending you could find NL , TK & / or Haze leaning phenos . Truth is I want to try most of them . Have my eye on the newer A5 crosses .


On the potcast he called it dick in the dirt weed


----------



## Toadbreath1 (Dec 31, 2021)

Been picking up a number of AK gear for the past few years. Have enjoyed this thread from the beginning as I am older and prior to disability by injury in 2015 had not used for 20 years due to random drug testing at any time job requirement. Prior to that I had a lot of exposure to strains from around 1979 to 1995. A lot of strains did not have names, just what province they were from. The first seed bank catalogs I got was about 1986, the dude pulling the elephant and the one with NL/Haze bud on cover, ahh names at last. Anyways fast forward AK has the strains I remember from back in the day.
Have grown out the following:
Vintage bluberry - only sampled one plant so far, rosin had sweet smell. Tasted not as sweet as it smelled with slight blueberry woody background. Medium potent level 
BB Bluberry - have not sampled yet
H Cat piss - very vigorous plants that pressed nice, sweet sour taste. Mello high that does not get boring
ak4way - really nice creamy smell and taste. Plant was on small size and had slower veg growth. 
Have so much of his gear to go through, at least 12 packs+ all the freebies. Got all AK gear through JBC, great Bank that I also use because of Rollitup.


----------



## Toadbreath1 (Jan 1, 2022)

So my last grow was a bit of a mess as I ran out of cal mag and part b fertilizer during flower and was struggling physically a bit so please pardon the plant neglect in these AK blueberry and BB/blueberry photos.


----------



## AlSeedsman (Jan 2, 2022)

Consumption, a week or two into flower, same garbage/rotten vegetable smell it's had since around the time I first saw it's pistils. I'm discarding the other two smaller ones because they were staying small(even under 12-12) and taking a long time to show sex. Didn't really have room for them anyway.

Feel like I'm taking a risk on this one, I'm not a fan of gross smelling weed usually, though I appreciate haze and tk. I've had cat piss and hated it. Lemon Skunk was also too gross for me. Both those made me gag/vomit so really not what I look for in weed. But this in spite being KINDA gross smelling reminds me of how my uncle's apartment in New York used to smell about 17 years ago and that sentimental connection makes it a bit more palatable. It's not absolutely gag-inducing just mildly unpleasant. Smell reminds me of a zucchini which has decayed slightly.

The pistils have been taking their sweet time coming in, so I'm bracing myself for this to be a long flower, maybe 12 weeks like the cough is supposed to be.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 2, 2022)

AlSeedsman said:


> View attachment 5058693
> Consumption, a week or two into flower, same garbage/rotten vegetable smell it's had since around the time I first saw it's pistils. I'm discarding the other two smaller ones because they were staying small(even under 12-12) and taking a long time to show sex. Didn't really have room for them anyway.
> 
> Feel like I'm taking a risk on this one, I'm not a fan of gross smelling weed usually, though I appreciate haze and tk. I've had cat piss and hated it. Lemon Skunk was also too gross for me. Both those made me gag/vomit so really not what I look for in weed. But this in spite being KINDA gross smelling reminds me of how my uncle's apartment in New York used to smell about 17 years ago and that sentimental connection makes it a bit more palatable. It's not absolutely gag-inducing just mildly unpleasant. Smell reminds me of a zucchini which has decayed slightly.
> ...


weed should smell good


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jan 2, 2022)

I like stinky weed.


----------



## Toadbreath1 (Jan 2, 2022)

So past couple month made a few big orders to upgrade my collection. JB company was one, picked some more AK gear I had to have. Ended up winning their lottery, 1st place. Was going to grab the Pineapple Fields but a lot of interest from folks here on that one as it was sold out. Also, I just finished a gar of Honey Badger Haze (freebies from JB) and they had strong pineapple terps (and potent). So went with the 30 year old freezer bean and left the Pineapple fields for the runner up.
Half went in straight water the other have in water w/ Grbberellic Acid. I am not a expert by any means with this stuff, but it has worked in the past for me with old/hard seeds.
Nothing cracked in the straight water. Several in the G. Acid solution cracked after 24 hours, problem was, in my experience, should have only been in 12 hours with checking every 6. Was not able to do this and the acid make the water very nasty and stinking after 24 hours and if you don’t get then out of that solution right about the time the crack into fresh water, it tends to kill then. That’s what happened to the one that cracked, did not get them out of that solution in time and they died. Again, no expert and welcome any pointers using this stuff. Zero disappointment regarding the beans, always a learning experience.
Here is a picture of the pack and the acid. Just an FYI, this powdered acid is nasty stuff, you should wear a mask, googles and gloves when handling. Don’t breath in even the smallest amount as it is a fine dust and can get airborne easily if not handled carefully.


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 2, 2022)

Just popped some nl5/haze.. Cant wait to see what i get here. 
Anyone grow em out yet


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 2, 2022)

Toadbreath1 said:


> So past couple month made a few big orders to upgrade my collection. JB company was one, picked some more AK gear I had to have. Ended up winning their lottery, 1st place. Was going to grab the Pineapple Fields but a lot of interest from folks here on that one as it was sold out. Also, I just finished a gar of Honey Badger Haze (freebies from JB) and they had strong pineapple terps (and potent). So went with the 30 year old freezer bean and left the Pineapple fields for the runner up.
> Half went in straight water the other have in water w/ Grbberellic Acid. I am not a expert by any means with this stuff, but it has worked in the past for me with old/hard seeds.
> Nothing cracked in the straight water. Several in the G. Acid solution cracked after 24 hours, problem was, in my experience, should have only been in 12 hours with checking every 6. Was not able to do this and the acid make the water very nasty and stinking after 24 hours and if you don’t get then out of that solution right about the time the crack into fresh water, it tends to kill then. That’s what happened to the one that cracked, did not get them out of that solution in time and they died. Again, no expert and welcome any pointers using this stuff. Zero disappointment regarding the beans, always a learning experience.
> Here is a picture of the pack and the acid. Just an FYI, this powdered acid is nasty stuff, you should wear a mask, googles and gloves when handling. Don’t breath in even the smallest amount as it is a fine dust and can get airborne easily if not handled carefully.


From what I have heard a seed scuffer or a even a seed cracker can help those old beans that don't have enough energy left to pop. Dagga.garden has a cracker that Mr. Toad (Boneyard Seeds) designed. I have a couple of scuffers from GLG that like a film canister with sandpaper in it you could make one yourself pretty easily.

Good luck!


----------



## jasonryan00 (Jan 2, 2022)

Toadbreath1 said:


> So past couple month made a few big orders to upgrade my collection. JB company was one, picked some more AK gear I had to have. Ended up winning their lottery, 1st place. Was going to grab the Pineapple Fields but a lot of interest from folks here on that one as it was sold out. Also, I just finished a gar of Honey Badger Haze (freebies from JB) and they had strong pineapple terps (and potent). So went with the 30 year old freezer bean and left the Pineapple fields for the runner up.
> Half went in straight water the other have in water w/ Grbberellic Acid. I am not a expert by any means with this stuff, but it has worked in the past for me with old/hard seeds.
> Nothing cracked in the straight water. Several in the G. Acid solution cracked after 24 hours, problem was, in my experience, should have only been in 12 hours with checking every 6. Was not able to do this and the acid make the water very nasty and stinking after 24 hours and if you don’t get then out of that solution right about the time the crack into fresh water, it tends to kill then. That’s what happened to the one that cracked, did not get them out of that solution in time and they died. Again, no expert and welcome any pointers using this stuff. Zero disappointment regarding the beans, always a learning experience.
> Here is a picture of the pack and the acid. Just an FYI, this powdered acid is nasty stuff, you should wear a mask, googles and gloves when handling. Don’t breath in even the smallest amount as it is a fine dust and can get airborne easily if not handled carefully.


DAMN thats crazy i was entered into that as well, congratulations!


----------



## Freshbakd (Jan 3, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> From what I have heard a seed scuffer or a even a seed cracker can help those old beans that don't have enough energy left to pop. Dagga.garden has a cracker that Mr. Toad (Boneyard Seeds) designed. I have a couple of scuffers from GLG that like a film canister with sandpaper in it you could make one yourself pretty easily.
> 
> Good luck!


Old way was a small piece of sandpaper in a matchbox. I do it very vigorously and haven't damaged a bean.


----------



## VAhomegrown (Jan 3, 2022)

I read a post somewhere a while back that I can't find anymore, but it said that older seeds may have lost some enzyme that helps the seed pop or grow or something. If you put some fresh tomato seeds in a glass of water for 48 hrs, it's supposed to put that enzyme in the water. Remove the tomato seeds and drop in the cannabis seeds. Sounds good in theory.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jan 3, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> I read a post somewhere a while back that I can't find anymore, but it said that older seeds may have lost some enzyme that helps the seed pop or grow or something. If you put some fresh tomato seeds in a glass of water for 48 hrs, it's supposed to put that enzyme in the water. Remove the tomato seeds and drop in the cannabis seeds. Sounds good in theory.


Same thing with pinto beans. Soak beans overnight and use that water to soak seeds with. I have tried this method and it works, FYI.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jan 3, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> I read a post somewhere a while back that I can't find anymore, but it said that older seeds may have lost some enzyme that helps the seed pop or grow or something. If you put some fresh tomato seeds in a glass of water for 48 hrs, it's supposed to put that enzyme in the water. Remove the tomato seeds and drop in the cannabis seeds. Sounds good in theory.


I regularly throw pothos cuttings in my water cups I use to clone. Years ago I read pothos have high levels of hormones that stimulate rooting and it does seem to help, so it’s become a part of the ritual.

your logic is sound, I’ll try this


----------



## Palomar (Jan 3, 2022)

White91/TKNL Haze youngin’ started and a few fruity selections for fun. Been thinking about adding a new tent set up, small 4x4 and LED. For bang for the buck, any of you using LED for a tent that size?


respect,
pal


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 4, 2022)

Palomar said:


> White91/TKNL Haze youngin’ started and a few fruity selections for fun. Been thinking about adding a new tent set up, small 4x4 and LED. For bang for the buck, any of you using LED for a tent that size?
> 
> View attachment 5059910View attachment 5059911
> respect,
> pal


Idk how many you can buy with the coupon but 5-6 of these would do good for cheap.



https://m.myvipon.com/#/product/9036996?type=search&search_id=650157&position=10


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 4, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> Just popped some nl5/haze.. Cant wait to see what i get here.
> Anyone grow em out yet


Ive got some seeds of that, Id like to know how yours turn out. The NL5/Haze caan be some potent stuff.
Ive been smoking over 50 years, and I had a cross back in the 90s that was NL5/Haze x Hashplant/Sk1, and it was as good of a smoke as any Ive ever had. Best indoor stuff Ive ever seen. Only about 3 other strains in 50 years is comparable. I grew if from 1992-97. Then a partner got into trouble and ratted me out, and the feds got it.


----------



## jasonryan00 (Jan 4, 2022)

Palomar said:


> White91/TKNL Haze youngin’ started and a few fruity selections for fun. Been thinking about adding a new tent set up, small 4x4 and LED. For bang for the buck, any of you using LED for a tent that size?
> 
> View attachment 5059910View attachment 5059911
> respect,
> pal


I have used LED's in all my tents, you can't beat it. I have 2 LED's in my 5X5 tent and i have no complaints. I feel that the LED's can even out your power usage. Plus the heat saving is night and day compared to HPS, especially now that LED's have the ability to dim to multiple settings, the addition of UV B and C light and the ability to dial in color spectrum that way you can switch the light from veg to bloom like a 2 for 1 thing. i run my lights and vent fans in multiple tents and power bill stays at around 80 a month


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 4, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Ive got some seeds of that, Id like to know how yours turn out. The NL5/Haze caan be some potent stuff.
> Ive been smoking over 50 years, and I had a cross back in the 90s that was NL5/Haze x Hashplant/Sk1, and it was as good of a smoke as any Ive ever had. Best indoor stuff Ive ever seen. Only about 3 other strains in 50 years is comparable. I grew if from 1992-97. Then a partner got into trouble and ratted me out, and the feds got it.


Thats about the era i got to smoke it for a bit. 
I have a tendency to grow for nostalgia. Hoping it'll be like i remember.. Will put some pics up when it gets rolling


----------



## Dankortowne (Jan 4, 2022)

Palomar said:


> White91/TKNL Haze youngin’ started and a few fruity selections for fun. Been thinking about adding a new tent set up, small 4x4 and LED. For bang for the buck, any of you using LED for a tent that size?
> 
> View attachment 5059910View attachment 5059911
> respect,
> pal


I’ve got a few small tents like that but 2x4 x5 or 6 with simple 100 watts quantum’s 2 per tent vivasun is fairly cheap and seem good and spider farmer seems fairly cheap and good ,you would need 4 for a 4x4 or the 4000 model but I think you’ll kill it with that set up


----------



## SFnone (Jan 4, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Ive got some seeds of that, Id like to know how yours turn out. The NL5/Haze caan be some potent stuff.
> Ive been smoking over 50 years, and I had a cross back in the 90s that was NL5/Haze x Hashplant/Sk1, and it was as good of a smoke as any Ive ever had. Best indoor stuff Ive ever seen. Only about 3 other strains in 50 years is comparable. I grew if from 1992-97. Then a partner got into trouble and ratted me out, and the feds got it.


I had some weed a little after that time frame that my buddy got from an older grower that 100% had NL/Haze mixed with something else that I could never identify, and it was super potent. Flashing lights, total separation from where you were kind of strong. One guy who was a heavy smoker, tried some and couldn't tell if he crapped his pants or not. 2 others reportedly saw shadow people hiding behind trees. I still don't know if it was all the weed or if it was laced with pcp or something, but it was wonderful. The closest thing I've had since is mixing a bowl with half good pure Haze and half something I got in CO called "Kramer", which I think is a Sour D and Chems cross.


----------



## jasonryan00 (Jan 4, 2022)

The one thing i forgot to add to my comment above is that 4X4 might be easier in this regard
but in a 5X5 coverage with one light can be very tricky. I have one on each side with a small crossover in the middle. I would just keep that in mind when buying a LED is that you want to balance out being able to have the 4X4 footprint covered while still maintaining it close enough to the canopy to achieve maximum light efficiently 
I use a KIND LED (they are on the pricey side) that is a few years older so it's a little heavier and not as controllable as the new models but i have no complaints it has Infra red and UV diodes. The newer models are more like the bar style over the brick so cooling and coverage are improved but because of supply chain issues like everything they are backordered. 
But like mentioned above vivasun and spiderfarm are good lights, so it gives a budget friendly entry to see how you like it. I also have a TSL horti tech in my 2X4 tent it's not a name brand buy it has all the bells a whistles than known companies have (dimming, external control ports etc)


----------



## jasonryan00 (Jan 4, 2022)

Decisions decisions lol.... and below is another order that is on the way 

Oaxacan/Big Skunk
Skunk #1/Super Skunk 
Boel Oaxacan/Dwarf Oaxacan
Americanna/Black Dom HP NL1 
TKNL5 Haze/NL5
TK NL5 Haze/Black Domina NW Hash Plant-NL1

Mexican Death Sativa 
Chocolope 
G13/HP

I popped a full pack of 89 NL fast germ, great success rates 11/12 doing really good. AK described it as a 3X BX 45-50 day finish in a bullet proof plant. So i'm looking for males to use to bring down longer flowering times in other cultivars while improving their resistance 

Probably gonna pop both packs of the TKNL5haze/Blk Domina next 
Defiantly have a seed increase planned for both TK/BLK Dom and 89 to have greater number to hunt and for preservation 
As well as DTHF and G13/HP since i'll have 2 packs each to take my selections from


----------



## F_T_P! (Jan 6, 2022)

Just popped this freebie pack, 6/6 sprouted and looking good.


----------



## Rob Roy (Jan 6, 2022)

Freshbakd said:


> Old way was a small piece of sandpaper in a matchbox. I do it very vigorously and haven't damaged a bean.


I've used a cut up emery board like the one women use to file their nails, in a small plastic covered container. Insert seed, shaky shaky, shaky then scuffed seed(s) goes into the damp paper towel, etc.



Also, I'm curious about the AK Bean Brains Kali Mist if anyone has feedback.


----------



## sdd420 (Jan 6, 2022)

jasonryan00 said:


> Decisions decisions lol.... and below is another order that is on the way
> 
> Oaxacan/Big Skunk
> Skunk #1/Super Skunk
> ...


We loved the DTHF


----------



## jasonryan00 (Jan 7, 2022)

Full pack of MTF BX4 got the dunk, 15 total seeds in the pack all popped and had tails in less than 24 hours. I'm really loving my rigged system to give the seed some gentle warmth during germs seems to really help


----------



## Rurumo (Jan 7, 2022)

jasonryan00 said:


> Full pack of MTF BX4 got the dunk, 15 total seeds in the pack all popped and had tails in less than 24 hours. I'm really loving my rigged system to give the seed some gentle warmth during germs seems to really help


I usually germ around 78-80, but this last grow I accidently let them get up into 82-84 territory and they sprouted directly in coco in 20 hours. Warmth is good!


----------



## hillbill (Jan 8, 2022)

Cold soil temps in the Spring can kill anything.


----------



## SilverShamrock420 (Jan 8, 2022)

Palomar said:


> White91/TKNL Haze youngin’ started and a few fruity selections for fun. Been thinking about adding a new tent set up, small 4x4 and LED. For bang for the buck, any of you using LED for a tent that size?
> 
> View attachment 5059910View attachment 5059911
> respect,
> pal



How hold are they, they look great


----------



## Palomar (Jan 9, 2022)

SilverShamrock420 said:


> How hold are they, they look great


Germinated Thanksgiving Day, went to solos and then these small pots. Been working with build a soil and these have not been fed once. Kind of a test run, flowering a little early.

respect,
pal


----------



## Kndreyn (Jan 15, 2022)

Very happy with the Chocolope at this point. Full picture is two AKBB Chocolope foreground and in the middle. In the back is DNA Chocolope. Camera angle makes them look different heights but they are almost identical. Close ups are the foreground AKBB. Smells are melon and lemon zest. These are all at day 37 of 12/12


----------



## Funkentelechy (Jan 16, 2022)

Anyone grow out AK's NL1, I'm curious about that one?

Thinking about doing his NL1 or Freezland for this upcoming outdoor grow.


----------



## jasonryan00 (Jan 16, 2022)

My 89 NL i have going about 3 1/2weeks old


----------



## MickeyBlanco (Jan 16, 2022)

Funkentelechy said:


> Anyone grow out AK's NL1, I'm curious about that one?
> 
> Thinking about doing his NL1 or Freezland for this upcoming outdoor grow.


I'm growing the NL1 right now, it's a very slow vegger, I'm surprised I haven't seen that many grow report on it yet.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Jan 17, 2022)

I have both Kali Mist x A1 and Blue Raspberry in the beginning of flower right now.

The Kali Mist x A1 are all a good 2.5-3’ tall with internode spacings of 3-4.5”. Meanwhile the Blue Raspberry’s are maybe 1.3’ tall with 1” internodes. Such different plants, but both look great so far.

In the pic below, the Kali Mist x A1 are back right, and the Blue Raspberry are front left.


----------



## jasonryan00 (Jan 17, 2022)

i decided to post better pictures of the 89 NL 
Full tent shot of what i have going 
Left side DJ Short BB F5
Middle Local Skunk from dominion 
Right side are the 89 NL 
all were started at the same time 
3rd pic is all the 89 NL
last 2 are of one special looking 89 if it's a boy or girl i will be happy, i'm in need of males for breeding projects 
Have MTF F4 and TkNl5haze X black domina running too about a week above ground.
Great germ and survival on the MTF with the TK/BLK Dom had about 5-6 survive out of 12 total. who knows maybe something i did.


----------



## jasonryan00 (Jan 17, 2022)

also noticed that about half the 89 NL started forming advantageous roots on a good portion of the stem at around 2 1/2 weeks above ground so looks like it will be an easy cloner


----------



## 70's natureboy (Jan 17, 2022)

jasonryan00 said:


> i decided to post better pictures of the 89 NL
> Full tent shot of what i have going
> Left side DJ Short BB F5
> Middle Local Skunk from dominion
> ...



Those plants all look so perfect. How many times have those last 2 plants been fed? I'm looking to pick up some tips, thanks.


----------



## Antidote Man (Jan 17, 2022)

I cant wait to grow the NL 89.. and the Vintage Blueberry. I'll be giving them a try on my next grow..


----------



## Radicle420 (Jan 17, 2022)

Funkentelechy said:


> Anyone grow out AK's NL1, I'm curious about that one?
> 
> Thinking about doing his NL1 or Freezland for this upcoming outdoor grow.


I ran some NL1 outdoors last year, and had pretty good results with 100% organic. 

One in the hoop house that I let go til mid October. It had bud rot on the whole top cola, looking back I would top especially in the hoop. It did start to turn a little purple with the cold, but nothing noticeable after a trim. This one had the best terps with a sour, musky, jet fuel, and citrus tone that keeps me coming for more. 

Another one in a 150 gal fabric pot I harvested early October with some assistance from a canopy tent to battle out some rain events. It came out pretty much rot free and completely PM free, with huge yields of dense colas. The thing reeks of sour, jet fuel, with a fruity top end...so good. 

The last one was outside in the ground. I ended up topping it in late June to limit height, but still ended up with a huge yield of super dense nugs in early Oct. . It exhibited a different terpene profile than the previous two with a piney, spicy, funky, burnt rubber kinda thing going on. This one was great other than it was the most susceptible to PM. Actually one of the worst in the whole garden last year.

Overall pretty good yields if you can keep a very close eye on her late in flower, otherwise you could be met with disaster due to the super dense colas. Super narcotic high, I personally have watched it take out many seasoned smokers.


----------



## Radicle420 (Jan 18, 2022)

Here is some NL1 from the hoop.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 18, 2022)

May go to AKBB for Northern Lights related, may have him pick a couple basic NL since he seems very familiar with the line.


----------



## Radicle420 (Jan 18, 2022)

This is the NL1 I topped

This is the NL1 in the hoop

Both pictures are from the first week in July.


----------



## OSBuds (Jan 18, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Northern Lights








The History of Northern Lights


Northern Lights is easily one of the most popular cannabis varieties in the world. Initially bred in and around Seattle by a small group of growers in the 70’s, it quickly turned into an international phenomenon. Northern Lights acquired its iconic name after the legendary “Seattle Greg” sent...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Drumminghead (Jan 19, 2022)

Anyone know what’s this blueberry cream on master list. Got so many things in that list i wish I had xtra 2-3 grand laying around lol


----------



## hillbill (Jan 20, 2022)

Life was simple when weed was called Afghan, Mexican, Colombian, Jamaican or Thai. 
There are as many “Breeders” on Seed Finder as there were strains when I first landed there.

Not really a complaint, maybe just an observation.


----------



## Dankortowne (Jan 20, 2022)

Drumminghead said:


> Anyone know what’s this blueberry cream on master list. Got so many things in that list i wish I had xtra 2-3 grand laying around lol


It’s knik goose bay blueberry-starfigher bx/ vintage blueberry


----------



## AlSeedsman (Jan 21, 2022)

Consumption f2, not sure what day it's at, but looks good so far to me. Not much smell right now.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jan 22, 2022)

So far the nl1 3 way is empty. Had 2 really nice ladies and one male I kept pollen from; and 3 others I killed early. One with a weird one-sided growth mutation.

These were some of the easiest going plants in the garden and the smoke on my favorite lady is earthy-sweet and expansive. No slouch in the potency department but it’s not a day ender.

I did not keep clones, as my space is super limited, but early on had my eye (and nose) on the male I wound up collecting pollen from. It’s so rank, and it grew with such vigor and uniformity, I just couldn’t kill it.

Cherry Lemonade will get popped next from this lineup. When I got them last oct/sep two in the pack were actually open already. Akbb mentioned these are an older so I want to get them going. I envy those of you with space and freedom. 

Admittedly the words “older pack” and “AKBB” in the same breath is a little intimidating. The master of bringing old seeds to life…….I’ll feel like a failure if I fuck these up 

His potcast made me a believer and last year I started scooping up his gear. The NL1 result has me stoked for what’s to come.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Jan 23, 2022)

Just harvested my only Blue Raspberry male. Very resinous glands and was able to get plenty of pollen off of it. Going to dust a few things with it and I’m excited.


----------



## bodhipop (Jan 24, 2022)

SNEAKYp said:


> Just harvested my only Blue Raspberry male. Very resinous glands and was able to get plenty of pollen off of it. Going to dust a few things with it and I’m excited.


Do you have any photos of the females you're willing to post, sneaky?


----------



## Rurumo (Jan 24, 2022)

Can anyone speak to the differences between his NL 5 vs NL 89? I'll probably pick up the NL 5 but then I saw the 89, and the various NL crosses and then lost my focus.


----------



## mindriot (Jan 24, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Can anyone speak to the differences between his NL 5 vs NL 89? I'll probably pick up the NL 5 but then I saw the 89, and the various NL crosses and then lost my focus.


 I forget where AKBB posted this, I think IG about the NL 89:

"these are 31 year old seeds that hadn’t been touched since they were made they were in a dry cabin in interior Ak north of Fairbanks these are original nl from PNW not from seedbank of Holland never left the state ! These were bred by a friends aunt and was her favorite smoke ever !, "


----------



## SNEAKYp (Jan 24, 2022)

bodhipop said:


> Do you have any photos of the females you're willing to post, sneaky?


I literally just moved them to the back of the tent . They are still in stretch mode so when I take them out to pollinate I’ll take pics.

A few of them have started to frost up on the leaves so it’s a good sign considering they are only 12 days into flower

A week ago before I moved them they are the ones in the front left of the tent


----------



## Dankortowne (Jan 25, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Can anyone speak to the differences between his NL 5 vs NL 89? I'll probably pick up the NL 5 but then I saw the 89, and the various NL crosses and then lost my focus.


I’d say 5he 89 nl is more like unrefined nl2 and the nl5 is very close to the seedbank of Holland release just less sweet


----------



## Rurumo (Jan 25, 2022)

Dankortowne said:


> I’d say 5he 89 nl is more like unrefined nl2 and the nl5 is very close to the seedbank of Holland release just less sweet


Perfect, thanks for that info!


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Jan 25, 2022)

Spun up some nl5 x super skunk and some phk x durban beans. I am seeing some purple hues in the seedlings. On the hunt for something that resembles the northern lights smoke I had in the late 90's.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 25, 2022)

Dankortowne said:


> I’d say 5he 89 nl is more like unrefined nl2 and the nl5 is very close to the seedbank of Holland release just less sweet


I think I have seen Seattle Greg say that their choice of smoke back in the day was the NL2 despite selling way more NL5

Also a quick question D, I noticed that when I re-upped on the AK4way the packs said F2 and my older packs did not, what’s the difference if any?


----------



## nuskool89 (Jan 25, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I think I have seen Seattle Greg say that their choice of smoke back in the day was the NL2 despite selling way more NL5


Todd McCormick said the same thing in the recent potcast about nl2 being a favorite/hoarded and the nl5 being shared more often.

I’ll run the nl5 at some point….maybe I’ll grab some 89 NL too now that I see this. I bet both are fire. I’m picking up the NL1 jar a lot lately


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 25, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> Todd McCormick said the same thing in the recent potcast about nl2 being a favorite/hoarded and the nl5 being shared more often.
> 
> I’ll run the nl5 at some point….maybe I’ll grab some 89 NL too now that I see this. I bet both are fire. I’m picking up the NL1 jar a lot lately
> 
> @Dankortowne any ISS gear in the works?


I would like to get into some NL2 seeds I think


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Jan 25, 2022)

Pretty sure I heard Seattle greg on a podcast saying that he never sent Neville northern lights 1, so he doesn’t know what it is.


----------



## Rigman (Jan 25, 2022)

This is from the AG site;
The Northern Lights numbering #1 through #11, was from most Afghan, the #1, also called "Purest Indica", to the "Purest Indica"/Afghan crossed with more tropical/equatorial plants.

The NL#2 is a broad leaflet mostly Afghan variety that is quick flowering and covered in resin. The male flowers were also covered in trichomes and had the most resin that I have ever seen on male plants since I started growing in 1984.


----------



## Rurumo (Jan 25, 2022)

Rigman said:


> This is from the AG site;
> The Northern Lights numbering #1 through #11, was from most Afghan, the #1, also called "Purest Indica", to the "Purest Indica"/Afghan crossed with more tropical/equatorial plants.
> 
> The NL#2 is a broad leaflet mostly Afghan variety that is quick flowering and covered in resin. The male flowers were also covered in trichomes and had the most resin that I have ever seen on male plants since I started growing in 1984.


I love the old broadleaf varieties. I'm going to pop some Pine Tar Kush soon. I guess I'll have to get some of the 89 for sure, but who am I kidding, I'll also try the NL #5.


----------



## Dankortowne (Jan 25, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I think I have seen Seattle Greg say that their choice of smoke back in the day was the NL2 despite selling way more NL5
> 
> Also a quick question D, I noticed that when I re-upped on the AK4way the packs said F2 and my older packs did not, what’s the difference if any?


The first Ak4way release was f1, the latest is f2


----------



## SNEAKYp (Jan 26, 2022)

Kali Mist x A1 females I have going. One is a clear winner with frost building on leaves and slightly more compact (if you can call a 5’ tall plant compact.)


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 26, 2022)

Dankortowne said:


> The first Ak4way release was f1, the latest is f2


For some reason I had it in my head that it was more of an IBL. I make shit up all the time lol.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Jan 27, 2022)

bodhipop said:


> Do you have any photos of the females you're willing to post, sneaky?


Not the best shots of them because they are behind some 6' monsters, but here are the Blue Raspberry females. Third one down is the most frosty of them all. The last one is very stretchy compared with the rest despite being the same height.


----------



## RocketBoy (Jan 27, 2022)

MickeyBlanco said:


> I'm growing the NL1 right now, it's a very slow vegger, I'm surprised I haven't seen that many grow report on it yet.


Can you describe the smell on the stem rub?


----------



## RocketBoy (Jan 27, 2022)

jasonryan00 said:


> My 89 NL i have going about 3 1/2weeks old
> 
> View attachment 5068326View attachment 5068328View attachment 5068330


Can you describe the smell on the stem rub? Are they more of a dog shit / vomit / acrid smell?


----------



## OSBuds (Jan 28, 2022)

Dankortowne said:


> seedbank of Holland








HISTORY OF NEVIL SCHOENMAKERS & HOLLAND SEED BANK (SUPER SATIVA SEED CLUB, SSSC)


ON APRIL 1, I woke up to the sound of my phone delivering a message from Ben Dronkers, when I saw the message that our old friend Nevil had passed, I set up, grabbed my joint from the night before, and shed a tear as I started thinking about how I first heard about him in the pages of High Times...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## blu_dream_haze (Jan 28, 2022)

TKNL5Haze F2


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 30, 2022)

Robar said:


> The good folks at akbb told me that as far as they knew the 89nl had never left the Pacific NW.


Yes, I read where he said its probably the original genetics that never went to Holland.


----------



## Kndreyn (Jan 31, 2022)

Chocolope at day 54. The smell is incredible. I snipped a small bud off last night, and my humidity is low, so it actually burned well just overnight. Taste is total lemon zest. Nice head buzz but not overwhelming. I can see me keeping these around for awhile.


----------



## Drumminghead (Jan 31, 2022)

Kndreyn said:


> Chocolope at day 54. The smell is incredible. I snipped a small bud off last night, and my humidity is low, so it actually burned well just overnight. Taste is total lemon zest. Nice head buzz but not overwhelming. I can see me keeping these around for awhile.


That looks nice. Was on fence bout these but might have grab some of these and the 89 nl


----------



## Kndreyn (Jan 31, 2022)

This Chocolope reminds me of Cali-O that I had back in the early 2000s. Cali-O had a Orange Tang flavor and smell. This is more lemon zest, but it lingers just like the Cali-O did. Very enjoyable smoke.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Feb 1, 2022)

Kali Mist x A1



Blue Raspberry @bodhipop


----------



## Kndreyn (Feb 4, 2022)

Chocolope at day 58. I've been battling some PM in my grow room and hoping these get to finish. So far they've stayed clean of the PM. Almost there. I sampled an early bud from each. One is a really nice lemon zest flavor, the other is straight up Hershey's Dark Chocolate with a hint of coffee.


----------



## VladTheImpaler (Feb 5, 2022)

Mrsmokestacks said:


> How'd the Romulan S1 turn out


How did your Bx run of Romulan finish up? Did you ever run any of the S1's?

I'm curious your thoughts too as to how it compares to Gorilla Glue in terpene profiles. There are growers reporting aromas that raise a few eyebrows when it comes to Romulan: hazy, berry, sour, etc. Very little in the way of pine or black pepper that I remember from the old clone. 

Many are still left wondering if this is actually Romulan, or a hybrid being passed off as the real thing.


----------



## Mrsmokestacks (Feb 5, 2022)

VladTheImpaler said:


> How did your Bx run of Romulan finish up? Did you ever run any of the S1's?
> 
> I'm curious your thoughts too as to how it compares to Gorilla Glue in terpene profiles. There are growers reporting aromas that raise a few eyebrows when it comes to Romulan: hazy, berry, sour, etc. Very little in the way of pine or black pepper that I remember from the old clone.
> 
> Many are still left wondering if this is actually Romulan, or a hybrid being passed off as the real thing.


I ran 3 bx's. All had the same Haze terps. The sweet kind that I always associate with low potency. Not the good Haze terps that make your face hot. They were all almost identical and produced well. But it's a whole lotta smoke that is just meh. I definitely wouldn't run another box bean myself. I did have a couple friends that liked it, but most agreed with me.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Feb 6, 2022)

ran 4 different romulan bx. Some do have very piney flavors; fresh pine needle kind of soapy thing. The terps are definitely fruit forward with pine coming in strong towards the end. Great rosin flavor. Took a sip of some bush light(water) and realized the taste on my lips was leeches. The high is a creeper. Definitely not my go to for effect, doesn’t slap me the way I’d like. My buddy grew one out and liked it more than the other stuff he was running, super frosty for sure.


----------



## Radicle420 (Feb 7, 2022)

Beatrix choice 100% organic outdoor. I found this plant to be a great sativa that is resistant to bud rot. It took a little long to start stacking up but once it did it kicked into overdrive even through some pretty punishing weather late in the season. Loaded with semi dense sativa nugs that leaves you giggling and wanting to taste more. This plant has some of the most unique terps I have come across. Really sweet and floral. Wish I could of rode this plant out for a couple more weeks before harvest. Maybe next time.


----------



## jasonryan00 (Feb 7, 2022)

Radicle420 said:


> Beatrix choice 100% organic outdoor. I found this plant to be a great sativa that is resistant to bud rot. It took a little long to start stacking up but once it did it kicked into overdrive even through some pretty punishing weather late in the season. Loaded with semi dense sativa nugs that leaves you giggling and wanting to taste more. This plant has some of the most unique terps I have come across. Really sweet and floral. Wish I could of rode this plant out for a couple more weeks before harvest. Maybe next time. View attachment 5081604View attachment 5081640


really looking forward to digging into my pack of beatrix


----------



## Radicle420 (Feb 8, 2022)

jasonryan00 said:


> really looking forward to digging into my pack of beatrix


Keep us posted when you do. Are you growing in/out?

I wish I took more pictures last year. I did have another Beatrix plant that got put directly in the ground. It leaned on the afghani side with denser nugs and minimal stretching compared to the other plant (previous picture). 

That Beatrix was mostly sativa with a stretch of 1.5-2.0x, but with just enough afghani to dense up the nugs at every node. It reminded me of a extra stretchy durban in structure.

Good luck on your pheno hunt.


----------



## Robar (Feb 9, 2022)

No pics just some feedback. I grew out two female AKBB nl5 x nl1 x nl1. one was tight the other a bit loose however both grew big fat beer can buds and effect was nearly identical. Based on my normal three or four hits its really a nice buzz not to heavy but definitely there! Makes me happy full of joy without making me too lazy or giving me the hunger. Slight munchies around my normal snack times but no biggy. My chores get done and then I go looking for other things to do. My brain chemistry is a bit different and not all weed is my friend. This NL cross would have been a great friend had I taken some cuttings. Anyway wanted to report back and let ya'll know if you have some of these seeds stashed in you vault they are in my opinion worth running.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Feb 11, 2022)

Kali Mist x A1 Haze

Day 29F


----------



## SNEAKYp (Feb 11, 2022)

Blue Raspberry

Day 29F


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Feb 11, 2022)

SNEAKYp said:


> Kali Mist x A1 Haze
> 
> Day 29F
> 
> ...


At what height did you flower these?


----------



## SNEAKYp (Feb 11, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> At what height did you flower these?


Back right of the tent is where they were when I started flowering. This is day 2 of flower, so I’d say ~2ft when I started.

They are showing roughly 2.5-3x stretch.


----------



## Drumminghead (Feb 11, 2022)

Who grabbed some them red grape Lebanese. Curious about those if they ever come back in stock.


----------



## MrRabbit (Feb 12, 2022)

Palomar said:


> Any info on the Sunrise Thai?
> 
> respect,
> pal


I got caught out by COVID with Sunrise Thai. I was sourcing though a farmer in Isan & had shitloads originally. Frink's skills gave it a bigger presence than I'd expected & it sold out fast. Then COVID slammed the borders shut tighter than a fish's asshole & we haven't been able to get any more across from Thailand to Cambodia. I haven't had Sunrise in stock since last July. However, I retain a breeding reserve of anything good that passes through my hands & held back about 50 Sunrise Thai from the original score, which the Prof did so well with. Also, the middleman I purchased through originally tells me that he has a stock I can buy. I'll just have to see how much he tries to chisel me for them.
It's too damned hot to run an indoor setup without getting a mortgage, so I gotta do an S1 run outdoors when Rainy Season arrives in June. I've been given a spot to flower out some phenos while it's only 33c, during the rains, so stay posted. 
It'll take awhile yet, but I'll have the original Sunrise Thai + other unicorns I only have breeding stocks left of, back on the market, as soon as I can. Already got some juicy new strains started & the latest updated catalog contains some of Cambodia's top strains, so anyone wanting a current inventory of the gems M.P._G does _have in stock, email <*[email protected]*>. 
Y'all are welcome to visit my I.G page (*@steve.mrrabbit*) too- that's where you'll find up to date developments. It's a private page, but so long as you have an avatar & some posts behind your account, you'll be welcomed. It was a public page but too many troll, scammers & psychos blew that.


----------



## AlSeedsman (Feb 19, 2022)

Consumption f2, 10 weeks from flip. No unpleasant smells off the stem rub anymore, it's got a sweet dankness. Reminds me of fruit loops a little.


----------



## Toadbreath1 (Feb 19, 2022)

This is an AK Hawaiian Cat piss bud an inners after long cure. My trim job is bad but I do hand trim, literally with my hands only. Also, some leaf left on helps the cure. Flavor is sweet & sour with a nice effect.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Feb 20, 2022)

Toadbreath1 said:


> This is an AK Hawaiian Cat piss bud an inners after long cure. My trim job is bad but I do hand trim, literally with my hands only.


Looks amazing, I like your trim job, why no scissors just out of curiosity? I've been curious about that strain.


----------



## Toadbreath1 (Feb 21, 2022)

I have a lot of physical problems with my hands, shoulders neck and back and have had multiple surgeries. Using scissors for extended periods of time is not in my capabilities. After I break the bud apart, I remove more leaf by hand and then press the bud. I let the sugar leaf dry out fully in the trim tray and then run my hand over the leaf to break the trichomes off. The cat piss is an easy strain to grow with a lot of vigor.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 22, 2022)

We have found that a close trim is not needed for vaping, sometimes even vape a tube of sugar leaves alone. Feels so fresh.


----------



## Rurumo (Feb 22, 2022)

hillbill said:


> We have found that a close trim is not needed for vaping, sometimes even vape a tube of sugar leaves alone. Feels so fresh.


Honestly, I can't tell a difference between vaping my nicely trimmed tops and my untrimmed larfy popcorn buds. I just took out a ziploc bag full of larf and I might be crazy but the terps were so much fresher or maybe more noticeable than my jar cured buds of the same strain. It really has me questioning the usual curing process altogether, since these were just slow dried and then straight into ziploc bags-intended for hash but I never got around to it.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 22, 2022)

Very slow dry to a leather like texture, sometimes dry more just before using in vaped. I do dry with smaller leaves on to keep it slow. It is a real hoot to occasionally vape a bud off just chpped herb.

Really strong weed lasts a long time in a vape, just because vaping is a process and that process must run longer to vaporize big amounts of THC etc. Favorites seem to take forever.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Feb 22, 2022)

Toadbreath1 said:


> I have a lot of physical problems with my hands, shoulders neck and back and have had multiple surgeries. Using scissors for extended periods of time is not in my capabilities. After I break the bud apart, I remove more leaf by hand and then press the bud. I let the sugar leaf dry out fully in the trim tray and then run my hand over the leaf to break the trichomes off. The cat piss is an easy strain to grow with a lot of vigor.


I see, well it looks great. Sorry to hear about the physical difficulties, that's incredibly cool that you've been able to find a workaround that works for you and genuinely looks great in the end.


----------



## VladTheImpaler (Feb 22, 2022)

Does anyone have any information about Ike's Afghani relating to its' growth, smell, etc.


----------



## klyphman (Feb 22, 2022)

VladTheImpaler said:


> Does anyone have any information about Ike's Afghani relating to its' growth, smell, etc.


From the man, “The Ike’s afghani is from a friend, it was his grampas family line he grew in the 70’s/80’s in nor cal Humboldt region. It’s got classic dark blue green fat leaf squat stout Xmas tree types with a mix of stretch phenos. Over ripe pineapple and cherry.”

I plan to give it a shot outside this summer. Also have the Red Grape Lebanese and will see what it does under the Sun. Both of these heirloom preservations may have come from the same source.


----------



## OVH (Feb 22, 2022)

This karels haze x starfighter didn’t stand out to much in flower but holy cow the smoke and high is amazing, hits harder than a lot of modern BS hybrids.

Terps are lemon soapy smells with a little pine. Amazing the difference in these plants compared to the TK x NL5Haze X Karels Haze I’ve grown out before, which was straight gas


----------



## SNEAKYp (Feb 22, 2022)

Nug Shots at Day 40

*Blue Raspberry*




*Kali Mist x A1

*


----------



## VladTheImpaler (Feb 23, 2022)

klyphman said:


> From the man, “The Ike’s afghani is from a friend, it was his grampas family line he grew in the 70’s/80’s in nor cal Humboldt region. It’s got classic dark blue green fat leaf squat stout Xmas tree types with a mix of stretch phenos. Over ripe pineapple and cherry.”
> 
> I plan to give it a shot outside this summer. Also have the Red Grape Lebanese and will see what it does under the Sun. Both of these heirloom preservations may have come from the same source.


Thanks, that was exactly what I was looking for.....now if I could only find some pictures


----------



## SNEAKYp (Feb 23, 2022)

Schrom x Romulan just hit some water. Stoked on seeing these things grow out.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 24, 2022)

For those interested, Mr Dankertowne will be on FCP tomorrow @ 9 PM CST.


----------



## Weedbaser (Feb 25, 2022)

Black Domina X SS. powerful stone


----------



## nuskool89 (Feb 25, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> For those interested, Mr Dankertowne will be on FCP tomorrow @ 9 PM CST.


fcp?


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Feb 25, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> fcp?


Future Cannabis Project on Youtube.



https://www.youtube.com/c/FutureCannabisProject


----------



## bodhipop (Feb 25, 2022)

Can anyone tell us about @Dankortowne 's 68 Santa Cruz cut and the Flattop Haze? I hate to keep bothering him w/ questions.
The A5 NL5 Haze also stood out.. and that Ike's 80's Afghani.


----------



## Classic Genetix (Feb 25, 2022)

bodhipop said:


> Can anyone tell us about @Dankortowne 's 68 Santa Cruz cut and the Flattop Haze? I hate to keep bothering him w/ questions.
> The A5 NL5 Haze also stood out.. and that Ike's 80's Afghani.


I assume the 1968 SC Haze is the same one Doc D is using. I know there's not much info out on it and Doc himself said they don't know much. I know he's close with Bodhi and this may have come from him. Can't recall. I'm really curious about the flat top Haze too, I haven't seen a thing about it. 

For A5 work, I highly recommend Doc D (Magic Spirit Seed Co). He's got amazing crosses to the A5 for $30-$60. I've run the Sour Diesel x A5, Vietnam Black x A5 and Bandaid Haze 3.0 and all of them are unbelievable


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Feb 25, 2022)

I liked listening to Todd McCormick talking about Skunkman Sam's haze stories from Santa Cruz, there is some interesting info there and possibly overlap between the Original Haze and 68 SC Haze origins. Dave claimed to have been saving it from the early 70's.

However, I wonder about Joe Pietri's stories about haze coming from smugglers because he's got a lot of interesting perspective too. I can't remember which of his two books talk about it, but it was interesting... He sure doesn't have anything good to say about Dave Watson (Skunkman Sam) though...


----------



## copkilller (Feb 25, 2022)

live interview now


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Feb 25, 2022)

Trying to find a keeper in a pack of phk x durban and nl5 x super skunk. I had a shit load of males in the pack of nl5 x ss. (likely due to overwater stress early on in the solo cups, I have bad habit of doing that.)


----------



## Hoss8455 (Feb 26, 2022)

Gonna pick up either Super Skunk x Tropolope or Super Skunk x Stardawg. Does anyone have any info on tropolope?


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Feb 26, 2022)

Hoss8455 said:


> Gonna pick up either Super Skunk x Tropolope or Super Skunk x Stardawg. Does anyone have any info on tropolope?


If I had to guess its probably tropicana cookies x chocolope. Both of those are badass plants in it of themselves.


----------



## bodhipop (Feb 26, 2022)

Hoss8455 said:


> Gonna pick up either Super Skunk x Tropolope or Super Skunk x Stardawg. Does anyone have any info on tropolope?




__
https://soundcloud.com/the_pot_cast%2Fepisode-35-ft-ak-beanbrains
Should be said in there.


----------



## Zipz55 (Feb 26, 2022)

Hoss8455 said:


> Gonna pick up either Super Skunk x Tropolope or Super Skunk x Stardawg. Does anyone have any info on tropolope?




__
http://instagr.am/p/BkTB2gchHFS/


----------



## lokahsamastahsukhinobhava (Feb 28, 2022)

Hoss8455 said:


> Gonna pick up either Super Skunk x Tropolope or Super Skunk x Stardawg. Does anyone have any info on tropolope?


Good question! I'm thinking of popping my stardawg x super skunks beans. Did someone grow this cross and would like to share his experience?


----------



## Palomar (Feb 28, 2022)

Classic Genetix said:


> I assume the 1968 SC Haze is the same one Doc D is using. I know there's not much info out on it and Doc himself said they don't know much. I know he's close with Bodhi and this may have come from him. Can't recall. I'm really curious about the flat top Haze too, I haven't seen a thing about it.
> 
> For A5 work, I highly recommend Doc D (Magic Spirit Seed Co). He's got amazing crosses to the A5 for $30-$60. I've run the Sour Diesel x A5, Vietnam Black x A5 and Bandaid Haze 3.0 and all of them are unbelievable


I also inquired being a Haze fan and got this reply:
The flat top mountain haze is a5/nl5-haze it’s good haze or the Santa Cruz haze/ a5/nl5-haze

What was your fav of the Doc Ds… and do you have flowering times?

Testing out a new light and have this small white/ NLHaze going strong:



respect, pal


----------



## C2F Exotic (Mar 1, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Ordered blue meanie (Blue Dream x Tk nl5 haze)
> Couldn't pass up that cross for the price on JBC also that Kali mist x A1 was calling me


Did you ever grow out the blue meanie?


----------



## Dank Budz (Mar 1, 2022)

C2F Exotic said:


> Did you ever grow out the blue meanie?


I did not unfortunately, I have a seed buying problem but I'm not working on it lol


----------



## JustBlazin (Mar 1, 2022)

SNEAKYp said:


> Nug Shots at Day 40
> 
> *Blue Raspberry*
> View attachment 5090497
> ...


Looking nice!!!!
Any idea where I could snag a pack of blue raspberry?


----------



## bodhipop (Mar 1, 2022)

@Dankortowne If you find the time could you tell us about your Sensi Star F4 line?
Source of initial seed stock? Numbers ran, phenotypes and favorite female smell description? Any chance you scored JJ's cut he also gave to Crickets and Cicada? They've been making waves with their Sensi Star x's. Also wondering your take on the lineage.. is it just an NL5skunk potentially?


----------



## SNEAKYp (Mar 1, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> Looking nice!!!!
> Any idea where I could snag a pack of blue raspberry?


Thanks! Might want to reach out to AKBB bc I got mine as freebies from JBC and I don’t see them listed there anymore.


----------



## Radicle420 (Mar 2, 2022)

Hawaiian Cat Piss V3
I ran this outdoor and in the hoophouse in the past with great results. Not going to be the biggest yielder, but more than makes up for it in flavor and high. Showed good resistance against mold and mildews and finished early to mid season. Not a ton of stretch .5-1x and medium inter nodal distance. This thing has amazing terp production with that tropical pissy sweetness in the jar and flows all the way through to the exhale. I can't wait to dig into some more of these seeds.

100% organic hoophouse grown nugs

Outdoor in Veg.


----------



## Radicle420 (Mar 2, 2022)

More Cat Piss 100% Organic FT Outdoor dried nugs


----------



## Big Baby Jesus (Mar 2, 2022)

Sunshine 4/GHASH x Consumption cruising right along. Doesn't look like its going to be a huge yielder but she smells really nice. It started with a strong berry smell and has matured to more of a citrus berry and kush earthiness. Probably around week 4-5??


----------



## SNEAKYp (Mar 3, 2022)

This Blue Raspberry is getting purple and having an awesome Blueberry Syrup smells.


----------



## JustBlazin (Mar 4, 2022)

Weedbaser said:


> Black Domina X SS. powerful stoneView attachment 5091949


That looks nice!! Good job
What's the terps like on the cross, was thinking of getting a pack


----------



## Weedbaser (Mar 7, 2022)

JustBlazin said:


> That looks nice!! Good job
> What's the terps like on the cross, was thinking of getting a pack


the terps range from piney to a weird fresh hard to describe smell, not overly pronounced but the stone is heavy af. Im really digging this NL#1 freebie too.


----------



## MidWickedWest (Mar 8, 2022)

Cutkeeper said:


> Romulan bx bit of a creeper. lacks any sensation behind the eyes, strong muscle relaxation. Not especially sedative.
> 
> Decent yield and presses well.
> Rosin flavor: Tropical funk that fades to a lingering pine needle.
> ...





Cutkeeper said:


> Romulan bx bit of a creeper. lacks any sensation behind the eyes, strong muscle relaxation. Not especially sedative.
> 
> Decent yield and presses well.
> Rosin flavor: Tropical funk that fades to a lingering pine needle.
> ...


Just picked up a pack of the Romulan bx and Williams wonder f4...big skunk x Wiliams wonder as freebies. Your description makes me want to pop these babies right away. Did you find any good males in the pack? I'd really like to collect some pollen and hit it on some of my other flavors for shits and giggles.


----------



## Cutkeeper (Mar 8, 2022)

MidWickedWest said:


> Just picked up a pack of the Romulan bx and Williams wonder f4...big skunk x Wiliams wonder as freebies. Your description makes me want to pop these babies right away. Did you find any good males in the pack? I'd really like to collect some pollen and hit it on some of my other flavors for shits and giggles.


Nice! yeah my buddy grew some as well and was really happy with it. I culled the males early, but I bet they would be frosty.


----------



## RenaissanceBrah (Mar 14, 2022)

Robar said:


> Nice Haul! If these were all the seeds a man ever had to work with he'd be rich in my book. Wanted to go back and get more myself but ended up buying some F3's of Snowhigh's chocolate thai instead. Love the old stuff!


Robar, how did Snowhigh's chocolate thai turn out for you, in terms of effect?

I was looking at picking some up, I heard it's crossed with some indica (big sur holy weed), so wondering as to what the effect is like.


----------



## Robar (Mar 15, 2022)

RenaissanceBrah said:


> Robar, how did Snowhigh's chocolate thai turn out for you, in terms of effect?
> 
> I was looking at picking some up, I heard it's crossed with some indica (big sur holy weed), so wondering as to what the effect is like.


I have these genetics from a couple different directions. The only ones I've grown out so far were from Swami Organic Seeds. They are an F-whatever inbreading of that work like everyone else's. I only grew out a couple One was a coffee catpiss female that reminds me of some of the smoke we were getting back in the early 80's. Buzz is mostly a good sativa buzz. Taste smell buzz all enjoyable the thing I don't like is a bit of the munchies will follow. Not the Hunger but I get the munch from it. All in all I was pretty happy with it and ran it 3 times before letting my female go.


----------



## SNEAKYp (Mar 15, 2022)

Ran into some Botrytis on my Kali Mist x A1 Haze. Huge buds! The biggest one is 4" in diameter.

I need some serious airflow to keep these mold-free.


----------



## RenaissanceBrah (Mar 15, 2022)

Robar said:


> I have these genetics from a couple different directions. The only ones I've grown out so far were from Swami Organic Seeds. They are an F-whatever inbreading of that work like everyone else's. I only grew out a couple One was a coffee catpiss female that reminds me of some of the smoke we were getting back in the early 80's. Buzz is mostly a good sativa buzz. Taste smell buzz all enjoyable the thing I don't like is a bit of the munchies will follow. Not the Hunger but I get the munch from it. All in all I was pretty happy with it and ran it 3 times before letting my female go.


Thanks Robar for the insight, good to hear. I'll probably try to run it then. Out of curiosity, what sativa strain(s) was your favorite high from?


----------



## Robar (Mar 16, 2022)

RenaissanceBrah said:


> Thanks Robar for the insight, good to hear. I'll probably try to run it then. Out of curiosity, what sativa strain(s) was your favorite high from?


I run a Black poison skunk from Kingdom Organic Seeds that leans heavily toward the sativa side and well away from the Skunk daddy. I'd have to look back to see how long exactly but I been growing her for a handful of years now. Great active buzz, Never gives the munchies (which attribute to the thcv from the durban), and is the easiest strain I've ever cloned. You can literally just stab a cut into a cup of wet dirt and get better than 50/50 if you do it right you can get 100% of your cuts to root pretty easy. I've been growing weed for over 40 years and she is my fave. I've grown more potent weed but never one I've liked more. I think cannabis is just as varied as the people who smoke it not everyone clicks but I found the girl I want to spend the rest of my life with. And just like with a people sometimes you want a little strange so I grow other things too. I've never smoked pure durban but I suspect I would like it a bunch as I've always liked the durban crosses I've smoked.


----------



## RenaissanceBrah (Mar 17, 2022)

Robar said:


> I run a Black poison skunk from Kingdom Organic Seeds that leans heavily toward the sativa side and well away from the Skunk daddy. I'd have to look back to see how long exactly but I been growing her for a handful of years now. Great active buzz, Never gives the munchies (which attribute to the thcv from the durban), and is the easiest strain I've ever cloned. You can literally just stab a cut into a cup of wet dirt and get better than 50/50 if you do it right you can get 100% of your cuts to root pretty easy. I've been growing weed for over 40 years and she is my fave. I've grown more potent weed but never one I've liked more. I think cannabis is just as varied as the people who smoke it not everyone clicks but I found the girl I want to spend the rest of my life with. And just like with a people sometimes you want a little strange so I grow other things too. I've never smoked pure durban but I suspect I would like it a bunch as I've always liked the durban crosses I've smoked.


Right on, sounds like a killer strain you have there, glad to hear you found a winner. 

I've smoked durban once, it was extremely fun for 10 minutes, but I took too many tokes, and was paranoid for 2 hours after  it's strong stuff. But I remember the high being really fun in the beginning, and the taste was amazing as well.


----------



## Palomar (Mar 20, 2022)

Finishing a test on a new light, very small plants but nice results. This is the White TK NL Haze finishing up. Spring is coming!

respect,
pal


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Mar 21, 2022)

Classic Genetix said:


> I assume the 1968 SC Haze is the same one Doc D is using. I know there's not much info out on it and Doc himself said they don't know much. I know he's close with Bodhi and this may have come from him. Can't recall. I'm really curious about the flat top Haze too, I haven't seen a thing about it.
> 
> For A5 work, I highly recommend Doc D (Magic Spirit Seed Co). He's got amazing crosses to the A5 for $30-$60. I've run the Sour Diesel x A5, Vietnam Black x A5 and Bandaid Haze 3.0 and all of them are unbelievable


I was told that '68 Cruz is another one from Kiona in WA. Supposed to be citrusy asian terps. 
I haven't seen it myself tho.


----------



## SFnone (Mar 21, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> I was told that '68 Cruz is another one from Kiona in WA. Supposed to be citrusy asian terps.
> I haven't seen it myself tho.


Don't know about AK's, but Doc D's is definitely from Kiona. I have a feeling Kiona's comes from Breeder's Choice, but it's only a feeling... I'm probably wrong... I just know kiona uses quite a few different breeders' gear without giving much credit.


----------



## nuskool89 (Mar 22, 2022)

New drop at JBC.. I can’t resist.

wish I could find info on the sawtooth skunk

I’m going to try the lime og x Durban and can’t decide between Tknl5haze x Hawaiian cat piss or tknl5haze x sawtooth skunk


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Mar 22, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> New drop at JBC.. I can’t resist.
> 
> wish I could find info on the sawtooth skunk
> 
> I’m going to try the lime og x Durban and can’t decide between Tknl5haze x Hawaiian cat piss or tknl5haze x sawtooth skunk


The cat piss is strong in the terpenes and on the $100 list, whereas it looks like the Sawtooth Skunks are on the $60 list, so I would lean towards the cat piss. Also because I'm toking on some V3 right now. 

The Lime crosses are really interesting!


----------



## nuskool89 (Mar 22, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> The cat piss is strong in the terpenes and on the $100 list, whereas it looks like the Sawtooth Skunks are on the $60 list, so I would lean towards the cat piss. Also because I'm toking on some V3 right now.
> 
> The Lime crosses are really interesting!


no it’s even better

the tk cat piss cross is 60 too


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 22, 2022)

Got the stardawg cross and he said the freebie is one of his most narcotic, PuPow!


----------



## SNEAKYp (Mar 23, 2022)

Pulled my Blue Raspberry plants down at day 68


----------



## keepafeeno (Mar 23, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> New drop at JBC.. I can’t resist.
> 
> wish I could find info on the sawtooth skunk
> 
> I’m going to try the lime og x Durban and can’t decide between Tknl5haze x Hawaiian cat piss or tknl5haze x sawtooth skunk


sawtooth skunk is by @blu_channel on IG


----------



## nuskool89 (Mar 24, 2022)

keepafeeno said:


> sawtooth skunk is by @blu_channel on IG


I need to get better at IG - it’s where all the cool kids are


----------



## Weedbaser (Mar 24, 2022)

NL/PNWHP X Super Skunk


----------



## Robar (Mar 24, 2022)

Weedbaser said:


> NL/PNWHP X Super SkunkView attachment 5107093


Looks really nice! I have a Mr. E from mass medical that looks a lot like that. I've had it a while not knowing what it was but recently I read it has been proven to be predominantly a European skunk -sweet fruity type


----------



## Palomar (Mar 24, 2022)

Just trimmed the White TKNLHaze… will be running this again!



respect,
pal


----------



## VAhomegrown (Mar 28, 2022)

Was the Beatrice Choice ever confirmed by Karel? Anything ever come of that?


----------



## misterlaxx (Mar 30, 2022)

bushmann said:


> hi peeps I got the freebies dope beard durban with my recent purchase that sounded good to me
> when I order again I want to get the sshxtknl5 haze I just got 2 freezeland seeds wet
> they had sprouts in less than 48 hours seeds was small but that don't mean nuttin
> I will post pics when I have something worth sharing


funny, I made some SSH X TKNL5 HAZE NL Dom F3 with my SSH from Mr Nice Male...
My TKNL5 HAZE NL Dom F3 pheno smells like pinesole lemon and a odorous smell at the back-end that maybe slight BO, but ends sharp.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Mar 31, 2022)

nuskool89 said:


> New drop at JBC.. I can’t resist.
> 
> wish I could find info on the sawtooth skunk
> 
> I’m going to try the lime og x Durban and can’t decide between Tknl5haze x Hawaiian cat piss or tknl5haze x sawtooth skunk


I ran a pack of Sawtooth Skunk x TKNL5 Haze from Blu Channel and it was fire. Most of the phenos had smells ranging from sweet garlicky trash can to gassy lemon skunk. Only had a couple that showed the telltale sawtooth leaves with the heavy serrations unfortunately. No intersex issues but they were finnicky as heck. Really sensitive to underwatering.


----------



## C2F Exotic (Mar 31, 2022)

Got my first AKBB order. Smoothest transaction ever when you order directly. 
Beatrix Choice, Matty cakes, and consumption! Which should I pop first?!


----------



## Modern Selections (Mar 31, 2022)

Weedbaser said:


> NL/PNWHP X Super SkunkView attachment 5107093


Did this Hermie pretty bad or just random nanners?


----------



## misterlaxx (Apr 1, 2022)

Some night shots tknl5 nl Dom f3


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Apr 1, 2022)

Looking forward to trying out this new collaboration between AKBB and Shoreline Genetics. Two of my favorite breeders.






shoreline genetics


I added some Sour D and Candyman to my bean horde. Will probably pickup some more shoreline gear on my next haul.



www.rollitup.org





AKBB made the cross. It's TK/NL5/Haze x Kush Mints/GDP. I'm stoked to test it out.


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Apr 1, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> Was the Beatrice Choice ever confirmed by Karel? Anything ever come of that?


I never heard AKBB mentioned in the Breeders Syndicate podcast with Karel. I can’t find much online to compare these to the original catalog offering, which is frustrating as a customer, but it makes you pay more attention to the plant in front of you.

These Americanna x Beatrix Choice were freebies and they have my full attention after 2 1/2 runs. Still haven’t even touched the Beatrix Choice from my original purchase. Lol.

^this is an F2 I made from the Americanna x Beatrix Choice. I filled a jar already with the middle section of the plant @ 78 days to speed up the main two Colas. It’s Day 91 in these pics above. Trichs just now clouding up.
Other club-headed pheno:
below is the structure of the F1 mother
Cheers!


----------



## nuskool89 (Apr 1, 2022)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> I ran a pack of Sawtooth Skunk x TKNL5 Haze from Blu Channel and it was fire. Most of the phenos had smells ranging from sweet garlicky trash can to gassy lemon skunk. Only had a couple that showed the telltale sawtooth leaves with the heavy serrations unfortunately. No intersex issues but they were finnicky as heck. Really sensitive to underwatering.


Thanks for the response! I ended up going with the cat piss

really interested to explore the skunk freebie though


----------



## MidWickedWest (Apr 1, 2022)

Anyone ever ran Romulan bx? Romulan Joe cut x (Mtf x NL1) bx back to the romulan Joe cut. What kind of phenos may I find? What should I look for in a male?


----------



## Weedbaser (Apr 2, 2022)

Modern Selections said:


> Did this Hermie pretty bad or just random nanners?


sterile nanners at the very end of flower on the first run from seed vegged only 5 weeks. clones don't show this. not what I would personally call a "hermie"


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 2, 2022)

Its common for weed to throw a couple of male flowers in late flowering as a survival mechinism. Its not a hermi.


----------



## Boatguy (Apr 2, 2022)

NL5/Haze at 3weeks

Pretty happy with how these are growing. Consistent growth by the four of them, and decent frost for so early. 
Not super stinky so far. 

Anyone grown these out before?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 2, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> NL5/Haze at 3weeks
> View attachment 5112091View attachment 5112092
> Pretty happy with how these are growing. Consistent growth by the four of them, and decent frost for so early.
> Not super stinky so far.
> ...


Im interested to see how these do. Ive got 3 packs Ive yet to use. Please keep with updates.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Apr 3, 2022)

MidWickedWest said:


> Anyone ever ran Romulan bx? Romulan Joe cut x (Mtf x NL1) bx back to the romulan Joe cut. What kind of phenos may I find? What should I look for in a male?


I ran the BX3. Most of the phenos I had were squat and threw out really dense single colas (I didn't top or train at all) with a nice Christmas tree shape. The primary smell was a grapefruitey type thing. Really nice relaxing high. There was one super bunk pheno that cropped up a couple times though with super larfy nugs. Just never put on any weight. I wound up sending those to the hash bin.


----------



## MidWickedWest (Apr 3, 2022)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> I ran the BX3. Most of the phenos I had were squat and threw out really dense single colas (I didn't top or train at all) with a nice Christmas tree shape. The primary smell was a grapefruitey type thing. Really nice relaxing high. There was one super bunk pheno that cropped up a couple times though with super larfy nugs. Just never put on any weight. I wound up sending those to the hash bin.


Most excellent. I truly appreciate the response.


----------



## Growdaddie69 (Apr 7, 2022)

I've been a little swamped and these don't look there best but running mostly akbb gear .. phk/durban , matty cakes , gmoxblueberry. In the bigger containers . Have some tknl5haze big fuck / nl1 in solos .. also running a couple other genetics as well .. this tent is super busy


----------



## Mr. Chance (Apr 7, 2022)

Hey guys. So Im pretty sure someone in this thread has already answered this but there is 149 pages and I cant read through everything. I will just ask. Has anyone here run the AKBB Golden Showers yet? Im looking for some killer piss genetics with the nasty ammonia/rubbing alcohol burn. I heard some solid reviews on the Hawaiian Piss but havn't heard much about the Golden showers. Basically the showers is the same Hawaiian crossed with an Afghan haze catpiss. Which one has a stronger "ammonia piss" vibe? Im looking for raw dirty pissy nasty tones. thanks.


----------



## Hoss8455 (Apr 7, 2022)

Mr. Chance said:


> Hey guys. So Im pretty sure someone in this thread has already answered this but there is 149 pages and I cant read through everything. I will just ask. Has anyone here run the AKBB Golden Showers yet? Im looking for some killer piss genetics with the nasty ammonia/rubbing alcohol burn. I heard some solid reviews on the Hawaiian Piss but havn't heard much about the Golden showers. Basically the showers is the same Hawaiian crossed with an Afghan haze catpiss. Which one has a stronger "ammonia piss" vibe? Im looking for raw dirty pissy nasty tomes. thanks.


Me too. I'm gonna run tk nl5 x Hawaiian cat piss next round I'll share luck if I strike.


----------



## Mr. Chance (Apr 7, 2022)

Hoss8455 said:


> Me too. I'm gonna run tk nl5 x Hawaiian cat piss next round I'll share luck if I strike.


Awesome good stuff! Yeah his TKNL5 is his most popular strain. Im a sucker for catpiss stuff its been gone for a while and back in the day the skunkiest flower we could get had the ammonia sting on the nose. Im trying to resurrect some old school skunk lineage and splash the piss in it. Pollen chuck to see if I can find the super skunky tones along side that ammonia/rubbing alcohol burn.


----------



## bodhipop (Apr 7, 2022)

Mr. Chance said:


> Hey guys. So Im pretty sure someone in this thread has already answered this but there is 149 pages and I cant read through everything. I will just ask. Has anyone here run the AKBB Golden Showers yet? Im looking for some killer piss genetics with the nasty ammonia/rubbing alcohol burn. I heard some solid reviews on the Hawaiian Piss but havn't heard much about the Golden showers. Basically the showers is the same Hawaiian crossed with an Afghan haze catpiss. Which one has a stronger "ammonia piss" vibe? Im looking for raw dirty pissy nasty tones. thanks.


I don't have the photos but if you are on IG.. try finding what @AKrizzo posted.. His pics of the Golden Showers made me want to run that over the hawaiian cat piss.

HAWAIIAN CAT PISS V3 
Original Hawaiian import bud (1985) (some of the best they had ever smoked) (Hawaiian Indica Kush type) that was crossed to NL1 bred to F1 and backcrossed to the import. That was then bred to F2 and released to the public as F3. It’s more sativa than the original. The ones with the long middle finger are the most ammoniated like the original import. 

GOLDEN SHOWERS F2
El Jefe’s Afghan Haze Catpiss x Hawaiian Cat Piss (63-77 days)
"The high is stronger body and more lime and acrid raw affie. The hcp is a sweet ammoniated term” El jefe gardens from Cali. Will make your eyes water while trimming. There is an incredible pheno found as a mutant.

Here is the only photo of golden showers I found on RIU. akrizzo's were incredible though.


----------



## Mr. Chance (Apr 7, 2022)

bodhipop said:


> I don't have the photos but if you are on IG.. try finding what @AKrizzo posted.. His pics of the Golden Showers made me want to run that over the hawaiian cat piss.
> 
> HAWAIIAN CAT PISS V3
> Original Hawaiian import bud (1985) (some of the best they had ever smoked) (Hawaiian Indica Kush type) that was crossed to NL1 bred to F1 and backcrossed to the import. That was then bred to F2 and released to the public as F3. It’s more sativa than the original. The ones with the long middle finger are the most ammoniated like the original import.
> ...


That is right up my alley so cool. Im glad you said this it sounds like the Golden showers might be even stronger than the Hawaiian. I don't really want any fruit or citrus I want straight funk and death and burn. If my flowers offend woman at the bar then I have done my job cookies and fruit can kiss my ass.


----------



## misterlaxx (Apr 8, 2022)

Mr. Chance said:


> That is right up my alley so cool. Im glad you said this it sounds like the Golden showers might be even stronger than the Hawaiian. I don't really want any fruit or citrus I want straight funk and death and burn. If my flowers offend woman at the bar then I have done my job cookies and fruit can kiss my ass.


Buddy...fruit can suck my dick...no homo


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 8, 2022)

misterlaxx said:


> Buddy...fruit can suck my dick...no homo


Just because you fuck fruit doesn't mean you're gay.


----------



## misterlaxx (Apr 8, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> Just because you fuck fruit doesn't mean you're gay.


 HEY HEY....HEY...Fruit sucks "MYYYYY" DICK...I aint gay...


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Apr 8, 2022)

misterlaxx said:


> HEY HEY....HEY...Fruit sucks "MYYYYY" DICK...I aint gay...


Just ask them how they stir their blueberry milkshakes…


----------



## bodhipop (Apr 8, 2022)

Mr. Chance said:


> That is right up my alley so cool. Im glad you said this it sounds like the Golden showers might be even stronger than the Hawaiian. I don't really want any fruit or citrus I want straight funk and death and burn. If my flowers offend woman at the bar then I have done my job cookies and fruit can kiss my ass.


Lol! Hey man I was just checking things out for ya. I stand corrected..
so his IG handle is ak_rizzo and his HAWAIIAN CAT PISS MUTANT was the photos I thought were incredible. He's AKBB's good partner and solid with many plant pics! He posted it april 4, 2021. Made a good bit of crosses some of the cat piss.


----------



## Mr. Chance (Apr 8, 2022)

bodhipop said:


> Lol! Hey man I was just checking things out for ya. I stand corrected..
> so his IG handle is ak_rizzo and his HAWAIIAN CAT PISS MUTANT was the photos I thought were incredible. He's AKBB's good partner and solid with many plant pics! He posted it april 4, 2021. Made a good bit of crosses some of the cat piss.


OK no worries. I was eyeing HW Catpiss too so thats the one I will do. I know for sure it should be good cuz your the 3rd person to have positive things to say about it.  Thanks again


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Apr 10, 2022)

Growdaddie69 said:


> I've been a little swamped and these don't look there best but running mostly akbb gear .. phk/durban , matty cakes , gmoxblueberry. In the bigger containers . Have some tknl5haze big fuck / nl1 in solos .. also running a couple other genetics as well .. this tent is super busy View attachment 5114769


I have a few of the phk x durbans and so far all 4 phenos are showing some dank terps. I might have to get more AKBB gear soon. Finally something good right out the gate.


----------



## Growdaddie69 (Apr 10, 2022)

thetruthoverlies said:


> I have a few of the phk x durbans and so far all 4 phenos are showing some dank terps. I might have to get more AKBB gear soon. Finally something good right out the gate.


This gives me hope I'm gonna find something good !! .. it's a pretty good combo it seems ..


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 10, 2022)

Got a PHK bx in a little sip, just flipped the lights to flower. AK's beans are always the first to top, and out of 9 plants, the 2 PHK's are at least double the size of almost every other plant. First time I grew the PHK it was  Don't expect anything different this go round.


----------



## sdd420 (Apr 10, 2022)

Just smoked some SSH X TKNLHAZE . Very nice pine spice smell and taste with an upbeat high. The buds were rock hard and would stick to your fingers. I’m trying to reveg now. Peace sdd420


----------



## sdd420 (Apr 10, 2022)

I have some Phk x nl1 just finishing. Looking bushy with golfball sized nugs all over. Maybe another reveg, we’ll see.


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Apr 10, 2022)

I hit my phk x durbans with some Locktite pollen on a few branches. Going to hunt through some of those for a while and see what happens.


----------



## ManofTREE (Apr 11, 2022)

Anybody ran akbb's chocolope? Finally got my hands on some and it days it's from dna stock which I think was reputable for a long time I had killer Skywalker from them anyways. Super stoked need some Lope in my life


----------



## Funkentelechy (Apr 12, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> Anybody ran akbb's chocolope? Finally got my hands on some and it days it's from dna stock which I think was reputable for a long time I had killer Skywalker from them anyways. Super stoked need some Lope in my life


I grew one Skunk Qabbage Bx7, which is half Chocolope, last year outdoor. 
It grew tall with an open structure, produced well, was super frosty, and was easy to clip. Extremely potent with a thick, greasy, smoke. I love it, it has that expando effect when you take a hit. The taste is earthy chocolate marshmallow kush flavor.
Finished mid November


----------



## Boatguy (Apr 12, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Im interested to see how these do. Ive got 3 packs Ive yet to use. Please keep with updates.


Not very consistent anymore. Each of them is totally different. 
Ignore the premature leaf colors, my temps at lights out in the basement are around 63f. 
 Is fast maturing from the looks now, decent frost, and pretty stinky.
 Not as fast, but abit frostier with the same smell.
Maybe im not feeding enough, i dont know. Tip burn throwing me off. Not as good looking heathwise as the other 3.
This is the greenest, but also the slowest with the least amount of frost or stink.


----------



## Palomar (Apr 16, 2022)

Anyone run the Williams W x Blueberry? Is a short structured fast grow expected here?

respect,
pal


----------



## misterlaxx (Apr 18, 2022)

TKNL5 Haze NL Dom I just smoked some fan leaves..my Pheno is like Dense, and smells of lemon pinesole cleaner, with a funky backtone..but sharp...and ammoniated almost...I just smoked some fan leaves that are drying while in the start of this week (12th)...It's pushing it's last bit out, and the buds are already dense..I mean...this shit right here..smoking the sugar leaves...this shit is like cerebrally in the top center of my head, and alive...fuck, I'm assuming this is going to be a very psychedelic strain...fuck, just the leaves so far are ...anyone who speaks against this man is a fucking kook...god oh mighty, fuck thug pug's 300 bullshit markups and Matt riots shit talk, I'll fight all for this dude


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Apr 18, 2022)

misterlaxx said:


> TKNL5 Haze NL Dom


Just wait until you try the haze dom.


----------



## ManofTREE (Apr 18, 2022)

AKBB in his pot cast talks highly of that tknl5 haze as being the strongest weed on earth and makes a point of it making lots of people vomit or worse piss themselves


----------



## misterlaxx (Apr 18, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> AKBB in his pot cast talks highly of that tknl5 haze as being the strongest weed on earth and makes a point of it making lots of people vomit or worse piss themselves


I mean, I've grown dairy queen, Soraya bodhi, Bty og/pp/GMO from clone 9 pound hammer from that dude with fun glasses, Master Kush skunk from Mr nice, and so far for me...this is the strongest for sure, it really does seem like it'll be a fucking train to my waking and sub conscious . No Bs, I'm very grateful for the simple people who don't hype gear, and deliver..my god


----------



## Paddletail (Apr 18, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> AKBB in his pot cast talks highly of that tknl5 haze as being the strongest weed on earth and makes a point of it making lots of people vomit or worse piss themselves


 A few weeks later said he was talking about another plant. I believe it was the consumption.


----------



## ManofTREE (Apr 19, 2022)

You know what, you're right. And jbc has consumption f2s in stock


----------



## AlSeedsman (Apr 19, 2022)

My most recent grow that I finished was just one consumption f2 plant. I'd probably be lying if I said it measured up to what I was HOPING for, after listening to that pot cast, but I definitely wasn't disappointed the smoke is really good. And the yield was the best I've done in my 4 years of growing for myself. 6.75oz. I'm thinking I got something that was basically NL5 dominant in flavor and high but maybe haze Dom in its stretch and structure.

Haven't tested it but I imagine it's like 25% thc, I'll for sure revisit this pack of seeds.

Edit: 83 days of flower, vegged to sexual maturity for anyone wondering. Could have probably taken her further.


----------



## ManofTREE (Apr 19, 2022)

Looks like good smoke. I have to agree not every seed is going to be a winner. Even in csi Humboldt's pot cast ( sorry for referencing these so much but these guys know their shit) he talks about how some purple punch type phenols look great but lack the punch. Like how chem d and chem 91 hit the hardest out of the 13 chem seeds joe b and whomever popped. I think your buds look great and you should enjoy them. I am not trying to over hype something with the consumption, I think even the best crosses take a multi plant run to find the hardest hitters


----------



## UncleRawkus (Apr 20, 2022)

What's better of his? The 89 nl or the nl5? What is the difference between the two?


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 20, 2022)

Paddletail said:


> A few weeks later said he was talking about another plant. I believe it was the consumption.


I'm pretty sure he was talking about Waco. And i think Waco is a NL5 x Haze.


----------



## Paddletail (Apr 20, 2022)

That does sound right. I just remember that I was let down as I listened to the Potcast, bought some TKNL5HZ and then heard the mix up a day or two later.


----------



## ManofTREE (Apr 20, 2022)

Had to laugh at all of us stoners trying to remember the right strain happy 420 all
So which is it the waco or consumption


----------



## Paddletail (Apr 20, 2022)

Isn't it funny. We have a hard time with stuff like that but can smell a bud on a plant growing and instantly remember one of your sisters scratch and sniff stickers to a T from 1982.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 20, 2022)

The best stuff Ibe seen since the early 70s was a 1991 cross of Sensi Seeds NL5 x Haze x Nevils Hashplant x Skunk#1. My buddy was an Eagle Scout Master, and had gone to Louisville, Ky to a gathering, and one of the older Eagle Scouts gave him 2 different strains. I cant remember the exact genetics of the other strain, but my buddy gave me this strain, and he kept the other. I do know it had Kush, and Skunk1 in it. Not OG Kush either. Kush as from the Kush mountains in Afghanistan. 

It was so potent I had people get mad at me because they thought I put PCP in it. Every hit would choke your head off, and if you tried to hold it in, it could make you lose you vision for a few seconds, and cough your brains out. Not advisable to drive, and smoke it. I live next to a 52 acre park, with a road running through the middle of it. It was a local hangout from the late 60s, up until the mid 90s. I was walking on the road up to the middle of the park, and had a joint of this rolled, looking for a victim. I saw a buddy of mine, and his girlfriend, and they were in a van drivig through the park. I asked them if they wanted to burn one, and they said yes. They had never smoked any of this weed. This was in 1992.
So I got in the van, and fired up the joint, and before we could make it to the exit of the park, we had taken 2 hits each, and my buddy had to pull over, and park. He couldnt drive. We sat there for an hour before he could drive. I gave him the rest of the joint to smoke at home.

Another time I smoked a joint with a friend, and his girlfriend, at his house, and she got so sick she threw up for 3 hours, and had to sit beside the toilet, just so she would be close to the toilet to throw up. It also put my buddy on the ground, and he has smoked since 1970, and he was also green for 2-3 hours. It also gave him severe gastro distress. He didnt shit his pants, but he farted for hours, and hours. Im sure if he had anything to shit out, he would have. His now exgirlfriend is still mad at me 30 years later because she thought I put PCP in the joint. She hates me. I lso warned her about how strong it was, and she assured me she had smoked good weed, and knew what good weed was.

It tasted like floral hash, and smelled like floral catpiss. Extremely stinky. I was growing a crop inside, and you could smell it out in the middle of the street. The shit reeked. It also had a strong sativa buzz to it, though it also on average made you want to stay home and not go out. It was very paranoia inducing. I had been smoking weed since 1967, and also use to do alot of LSD, PCP, Desoxyn, Tuinals, Quaaludes ect, so this wasnt my first rodeo. Use to inject Desoxyn, PCP straight from the vets office, K4 Dilaudid, Pharmaceutical coke straight out of the pharmacy and LSD. Did plenty of Owsley acid, Windowpane, Yellow, and Orange Sunshine, STP, opium from Vietnam in 72. Only saw STP one time. DMT. I quit al of it in 1976 when I OD on 1:1000 Adrenaline, 95 units mainline. That was it for me. Also quit cigs, and drinking. Smoked only weed. Then in 78 I started lifting weights, and running. Ran a 2 hours 38 minute Marathon, and was 148lbs AAU owerlifting champ in Ky, in 1985. Also use to run 50 mile ultra marathons, but knees wont stand for that anymore. I dont run anymore than 15 miles now, and dont do that very often. I run 20-40 miles a week depending on time of the year. from March through September I run more, and October - February, I lift heavier weights, but dont go under 5 reps anymore.

But I can attest that the NL5 x Haze, and the HP x Sk1 I had was as strong as anything youre going to find anywhere, if NL5 X Haze is still as good as it was back in the 90s, it, and a good hybrid of it is some powerful weed. 

The stuff I had also had no ceiling to it, and you never built a tolerance to it. I grew it, and it only for almost 6 years, and didnt care about any other strain of weed. I knew when I took the first toke,,, from the first time I smoked it that this was the weed Id been lookng for since weed started to go downhill in the mid-late 70s. It blows any kind of so called Road Kill Skunk out of the water, and we had plenty of it here in Kentucky. If I could get this strain back again, Id never waste money on seeds again, and I have at least $15,000 worth of seeds in the fridge.

I lost the strain in 97 when a partner of mine got caught with 500 clones I gave him to put n his farm in Lincoln county Kentucky. It wass a 2000 acre faarm. He ratted on me, and came to the place I had rented, which was in his name ( He was 70 years old then, and I was 39 ), and they busted me for over 500 more clones. I was dong mine inside. I ended up doing from 1997-2009 with the Feds, and he ended up getting off. I also got charged with manufaacturing all of the clones. Over 1000 of them. But he got off scott free, though I did tell the feds it was all my idea, and admitted to making all the clones. But he still ratted me out. I pled guilty to a mandatory Minimum of 10-Life. 

But Ive beeen searchig to recreate these genetics, and it seems that between AKBeanBrains, Authentic Genetics, and Cricketts and Cicada Seed, I may be able to try and recreate this strain.

While I wanted the Crickets and Cicada Puck Hashplant BC2, it sold out, but I did get the Crickets and Cicada Pacific Northwest Hashplant x Puck Hashplant BC1. Nevils original Hashplant was Pacific Northwest Hashplant x NL1, and got a male of this, and bred it back into the PNWHP mother. So this is a very close replication.

Then I have 2 packs of AKBB NL5 x Haze, and 2 packs of Authentic Genetics Skunk1 

I will use the best female I can find out of the NL5 x Haze, and maybe 1- 2 best Males out of the PNWHP x Puck HP BC1, and the best Skunk1 female out of 2 packs, and see what that comes up with.

I'll breed the Male Hashplant, into the best Sk1 Female, and get a male from it, and breed that back into the best Female NL5 x Haze. 

This year I will F2 all of the NL5 x Haze, and next year find the best female of of maybe a 100, and then use the best males I can find out of the HP x Skunk1. Its going to take 2 seasons to do the project.

Im also gong to F2 the PNWHP X Puck BC1, and I also have packs of the Sensi Star x Puck BC1, and the Nepali HP x Puck HP BC1 that will also get F2.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 20, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> Had to laugh at all of us stoners trying to remember the right strain happy 420 all
> So which is it the waco or consumption


WACO


----------



## krock8907 (Apr 20, 2022)

Palomar said:


> Anyone run the Williams W x Blueberry? Is a short structured fast grow expected here?
> 
> respect,
> pal





Palomar said:


> Anyone run the Williams W x Blueberry? Is a short structured fast grow expected here?
> 
> respect,
> pal


I am going into flower in a like 2 weeks. So far short structured but not incredibly fast growth. Looking forward to these, I have 7 going in my 4x8 should be a good grow.


----------



## Palomar (Apr 20, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> The best stuff Ibe seen since the early 70s was a 1991 cross of Sensi Seeds NL5 x Haze x Nevils Hashplant x Skunk#1. My buddy was an Eagle Scout Master, and had gone to Louisville, Ky to a gathering, and one of the older Eagle Scouts gave him 2 different strains. I cant remember the exact genetics of the other strain, but my buddy gave me this strain, and he kept the other. I do know it had Kush, and Skunk1 in it. Not OG Kush either. Kush as from the Kush mountains in Afghanistan.
> 
> It was so potent I had people get mad at me because they thought I put PCP in it. Every hit would choke your head off, and if you tried to hold it in, it could make you lose you vision for a few seconds, and cough your brains out. Not advisable to drive, and smoke it. I live next to a 52 acre park, with a road running through the middle of it. It was a local hangout from the late 60s, up until the mid 90s. I was walking on the road up to the middle of the park, and had a joint of this rolled, looking for a victim. I saw a buddy of mine, and his girlfriend, and they were in a van drivig through the park. I asked them if they wanted to burn one, and they said yes. They had never smoked any of this weed. This was in 1992.
> So I got in the van, and fired up the joint, and before we could make it to the exit of the park, we had taken 2 hits each, and my buddy had to pull over, and park. He couldnt drive. We sat there for an hour before he could drive. I gave him the rest of the joint to smoke at home.
> ...


Gotta admit, this sounds great. I’m running the NLHaze, haze dom again, very cool genetics.

respect,
pal


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 20, 2022)

Palomar said:


> Gotta admit, this sounds great. I’m running the NLHaze, haze dom again, very cool genetics.
> 
> respect,
> pal
> ...


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 20, 2022)

I wish Dave/AKBeanBrains would breed the WACO, which is a NL5 x Haze with a Male of his NL5 x Haze, or even try and make the WACO in seed form. Id be first in line for at least 5 packs.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 21, 2022)

I asked Dave about breeding the WACO with a NL5 X Haze, and he said hes tried 2x, and both times the pollination didnt take.


----------



## misterlaxx (Apr 21, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I asked Dave about breeding the WACO with a NL5 X Haze, and he said hes tried 2x, and both times the pollination didnt take.


I'd like to build on this and state...akbb is an excellent responder on IG... probably the only breeder that's ever responded back to me about random qs I had...for instance, was curious about that Ike's 80s Humboldt, and I thought it would be a stinky earthy poop profile, but he informed this is more of a sweeter afghan with heavy narcotic effect...but, he responded with his own words and quickly... appreciate that very much


----------



## oodawg (Apr 21, 2022)

Does he do orders through his site or is that just for information? The TKNL5 Haze has me very intrigued I would love to get some in time for outdoor this year but can't find any in stock. JBC has the F3 TK and NL Dom but I was really wanting the f1 or a haze Dom. What seedbanks yall using for AKBB gear?


----------



## C2F Exotic (Apr 21, 2022)

oodawg said:


> Does he do orders through his site or is that just for information? The TKNL5 Haze has me very intrigued I would love to get some in time for outdoor this year but can't find any in stock. JBC has the F3 TK and NL Dom but I was really wanting the f1 or a haze Dom. What seedbanks yall using for AKBB gear?


You can try to email him directly for strains not listed at seedbanks. Also you can message him on instagram. He always replies.


----------



## jasonryan00 (Apr 21, 2022)

oodawg said:


> Does he do orders through his site or is that just for information? The TKNL5 Haze has me very intrigued I would love to get some in time for outdoor this year but can't find any in stock. JBC has the F3 TK and NL Dom but I was really wanting the f1 or a haze Dom. What seedbanks yall using for AKBB gear?


you can buy them direct from dave by sending him an email at [email protected]. He will send you lists of what he has available. It was fast and easy when i ordered from him back in January. He has a lot more available through him direct than seedbanks do (JBC ect) that's how i got the pack i was really hunting for like mexican death sativa, skunks, oaxocaians


----------



## oodawg (Apr 21, 2022)

Sent and email, asked for other recommendations along those lines as well. I will be running some of his gear outdoor this year.


----------



## jasonryan00 (Apr 21, 2022)

currently i'm growing his 89 Northern lights, MTF F4 and some TKNL5haze X black domina. finished up the 89 and i was really impressed. MTF and the TKNL5 have been in flower for about 2 weeks they both look really promising 
I'll have to post nug shots of the 4 keepers i had. they were all very homozygous in expression


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 21, 2022)

PHK starting flower


----------



## RichRoots (Apr 21, 2022)

Anyone know how much a pack of 907 Bluegenes costs?


----------



## klyphman (Apr 21, 2022)

Tails just appeared on some Clusterfuck and (NL5-NL1) x 89 NL.

For outside.


----------



## jasonryan00 (Apr 21, 2022)

RichRoots said:


> Anyone know how much a pack of 907 Bluegenes costs?


these lists are from january so they may not be a current list of stock he has

here is the master list of $100 packs 907 is on there 








$100 packs


68 Santa Cruz Haze/A5-NL5-Haze 89 NL 907 Blue Genes 95 Black Domina BX A1 Afghan 1/Black Afghan F2 Americanna BX Beatrix Choice Big Fuck/Kali Mist Black Afghan/TK NL5 Haze F3 Black Domina IBX Black & Tan (Uptown Brown)/95 Black Dom Blueberry Cream Bucket list BX Cantalope Haze/89 NL CGPR/TK NL5 ...




docs.google.com





here is the second list i believe these are the $60 packs 








Master List 2022


68 Santa Cruz Haze/M48 F2 68 Santa Cruz Haze/M48 F3 A1/Super Skunk A1 Testerossa/Skunk Qabbage AK 4 Way Pure indica BX F2 Americanna/Black Dom HP NL1 Americanna/NL1 Americanna/TK NL5 Haze Americana Big Skunk BX Americanna/Super Skunk Big Skunk/A1 Big Skunk/Hawaiian Cat Piss Big Skunk/NL1 Big ...




docs.google.com


----------



## jasonryan00 (Apr 21, 2022)

klyphman said:


> Tails just appeared on some Clusterfuck and (NL5-NL1) x 89 NL.
> 
> For outside.


those clusters should be amazing. i just finished up a run of a 89 pack and the plants were beasts. the males and females are huge productive plants. i'll have to take pictures of the males i have still finishing up in flower
here is one of them


----------



## hillbill (Apr 21, 2022)

2hat payment does he take?


----------



## jasonryan00 (Apr 21, 2022)

hillbill said:


> 2hat payment does he take?


I paid with cashapp you have to ask about other payment methods


----------



## jasonryan00 (Apr 21, 2022)

shit i gave the wrong email. its [email protected] my bad


----------



## klyphman (Apr 21, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> PHK starting flower
> View attachment 5121884


I know I’ve posted about my PHK love from last season.
I like making my own seeds and will see what PHK x Sakura (Bodhi) gives me this year, in addition to the other ones I just posted about.


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Apr 21, 2022)

anyone know whats the genetics of Devil's Club Indica? I just germinated some seeds of it and there doesn't seem to be any info anywhere on it.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Apr 21, 2022)

klyphman said:


> I know I’ve posted about my PHK love from last season.
> I like making my own seeds and will see what PHK x Sakura (Bodhi) gives me this year, in addition to the other ones I just posted about.


I have some PHK's started for outdoor again this year, it was just so good last year. I would love to hear how your seeds turn out.


----------



## jasonryan00 (Apr 21, 2022)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> anyone know whats the genetics of Devil's Club Indica? I just germinated some seeds of it and there doesn't seem to be any info anywhere on it.


here is a link to the pot cast episode he did where he covers most of his genetics 

__
https://soundcloud.com/the_pot_cast%2Fepisode-35-ft-ak-beanbrains


----------



## Robar (Apr 22, 2022)

hillbill said:


> 2hat payment does he take?


Also takes cash no problem. I've ordered direct a couple times and sent cash and all went fine.


----------



## nuskool89 (Apr 22, 2022)

hillbill said:


> 2hat payment does he take?


Go for it. Although I have liked getting from JBC because of the known freebie selection and the sales are nice. I’ve gone direct and it was easy too


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Apr 22, 2022)

jasonryan00 said:


> here is a link to the pot cast episode he did where he covers most of his genetics
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/the_pot_cast%2Fepisode-35-ft-ak-beanbrains


i skimmed thru every few minutes and heard talk of a lot of other strains...but not of devil's club indica. thanks for the link anyway tho, good potcast


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 22, 2022)

klyphman said:


> I know I’ve posted about my PHK love from last season.
> I like making my own seeds and will see what PHK x Sakura (Bodhi) gives me this year, in addition to the other ones I just posted about.


The first time I grew PHK from AK it was fire  I'm expecting this round to be even better!


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 22, 2022)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> i skimmed thru every few minutes and heard talk of a lot of other strains...but not of devil's club indica. thanks for the link anyway tho, good potcast


Must be some real good weed, because Devils Club is one real mean plant. 
It's in the Ginseng family, covered in thorns and seems to reach out and touch you when breaking trail.


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Apr 22, 2022)

Bakersfield said:


> Must be some real good weed, because Devils Club is one real mean plant.
> It's in the Ginseng family, covered in thorns and seems to reach out and touch you when breaking trail.


It's one of my favorite native plants here in the pacific northwest. I even make salve from the root bark with it. Bought a pack of it because of the name lol and because it's one of the first strains besides NL that AKBB started collecting back in the day. I grew up in Alaska so those old Alaskan strains are kind of nostalgic for me.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 22, 2022)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> It's one of my favorite native plants here in the pacific northwest. I even make salve from the root bark with it. Bought a pack of it because of the name lol and because it's one of the first strains besides NL that AKBB started collecting back in the day. I grew up in Alaska so those old Alaskan strains are kind of nostalgic for me.


That is cool.
I haven't partook in either, but I was once told by a Tlingit friend that the raw root was too powerful a medicine and could drive you mad unless you were a shaman.
That kind of shied me from it, especially coming from a Tlingit who are some bad ass Indians, if you know their reputation and former cultural practices.

Devils Club grows everywhere where I live in the Susitna Valley, but it stays fairly short, unlike along the coast where it grows as tall as a man.

I did see some Devils Club at Stevens Pass in Washington state one time and it reminded me a bit of Alaska.


----------



## misterlaxx (Apr 23, 2022)

Guys... Guys am I ugly?

Tknl5 hz nl dom in back right


----------



## ApacheBone (Apr 23, 2022)

How long does it usually take for him to respond to emails?


----------



## jasonryan00 (Apr 23, 2022)

ApacheBone said:


> How long does it usually take for him to respond to emails?


a day or two is my experience 
[email protected]


----------



## misterlaxx (Apr 23, 2022)

ApacheBone said:


> How long does it usually take for him to respond to emails?


Hit em up on Ig


----------



## Growdaddie69 (Apr 24, 2022)

Got some defoliating to do but this garden is off to a good start just passed the first week of flowering for most of the bigger plants . Phk x durb , gmo x bb , matty cakes (wedding cake x mtf ) and a couple others from assorted breeders in this tent as well


----------



## Boatguy (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## thetruthoverlies (Apr 26, 2022)

In all honesty...these beans were the best experience I've had in 20+ yrs. Literally every pheno turned out to have good terps and were resistant to gnats in the tent. Will see what they taste like soon. My next seed haul will be his blue meanie x tknl

These were all done with cmh bulb and a small hlg board side by side...Used foxfarm happy frog with the dry Fruit and Flower mix top dressed. Fed with foliage pro and dynagro bloom once or twice and then RO water and some bloom tea....

phk x sssc durban 

NL5 x Superskunk


----------



## Kndreyn (Apr 28, 2022)

Does anyone know what @Dankortowne used to make the Deathstar BX? Someone on another site asked if I knew, so I thought I'd ask here.


----------



## UncleRawkus (Apr 30, 2022)

@Kndreyn I just asked him the other day, he said deathstarosa


----------



## UncleRawkus (Apr 30, 2022)

Quote
"the deathstar bx was Ohio deathstar/ testarossa ( Deathstarosa) bred back to the deathstar cut ,it’s very comparable"
D


----------



## klyphman (Apr 30, 2022)

3/3 (NL5-NL1) x 89NL up and healthy, 10 days in.
3/3 Clusterfuck up and healthy, 10 days in.


----------



## misterlaxx (May 2, 2022)

Had an easy af trim session, literally every bud even lowers were keepers...and the terps...my Christ...


----------



## Vitamin_THC (May 4, 2022)

Getting back into the saddle after years of not being able to grow. I have access to some clone only-Trainwreck, Blue Dream, Vanilla Kush, Runtz, Mountain Top Mint, c99 Pineapple Pheno, blah blah insert exotic sounding name here, however, i wanted to start from seed to re-spark my love for the plant 

Luckily I was able to still be part of the 420 
b2g1 Free deal when ordering direct. 
Grabbed 
AmericannaxBig Skunk BX
AmericannaxSuperSkunk
BigSkunkxHawaiian Cat Piss

Going to be on the lookout for outstanding males as well to do some chucking with. 

Much love for this thread and the people over the years who have thrown up pictures and thoughts, really made my decision easy as to who to start with on my new adventure


----------



## Rurumo (May 4, 2022)

I just got my AKBB 420 b2g1 seeds. Picked up Sensi Star F4, Hawaiian Cat Piss V3, and Romulan bx. Great experience ordering direct!


----------



## misterlaxx (May 4, 2022)

It's a creeper...I swear...this shit is alive, the terms in the bag are still just lemon pinesole cleaner ...the high like the strain is a bright overture from the eyes...and it's for sure psychedelic, I have another loaded in my og chillum and had to comment..again, the tknl5 nl dom...goddammit fantastic


----------



## Vitamin_THC (May 9, 2022)

Ahhh yeah 

The testerz already hit the water.


----------



## mephitis Mephitis (May 10, 2022)

jasonryan00 said:


> those clusters should be amazing. i just finished up a run of a 89 pack and the plants were beasts. the males and females are huge productive plants. i'll have to take pictures of the males i have still finishing up in flower
> here is one of them
> View attachment 5122330View attachment 5122331


Can you let the males do their last bit of ripening in cups of water like that? I usually put mine out in the shed when they get close but it sure would cut down on the space if I could do the last week like that.
I have the TKNL5 Haze (haze dom), NL1/big skunk, and the Black dom going at the moment


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (May 10, 2022)

Romulan BX finishing up. I get some of that candy aroma from it but I'll know in a week or so when I chop.

No male flowers in sight, which is good for Romulan.


----------



## Vitamin_THC (May 10, 2022)

mephitis Mephitis said:


> Can you let the males do their last bit of ripening in cups of water like that? I usually put mine out in the shed when they get close but it sure would cut down on the space if I could do the last week like that.
> I have the TKNL5 Haze (haze dom), NL1/big skunk, and the Black dom going at the moment


Yeah, and put wax paper or some parchment paper on top of the cup and stab the cuttings through into the cup of water below. They will drop their pollen on the paper for easy cleanup. Actually you can go a step further, building a little sterile no air chamber with a single bulb out of a Rubbermaid tote is one of the best tools an at home breeder can have. Easy to put in a corner or somewhere else as well


----------



## thetruthoverlies (May 11, 2022)

phk x durban

one pheno smells of berries, the other pheno is straight oldskool skunk. AKBB has some excellent offering...


----------



## Growdaddie69 (May 11, 2022)

thetruthoverlies said:


> phk x durban


I had a few of my phk durb that took a wrong turn but I still have one that's kicking ass .. yours is impressive! .. hope my end result is equally as good !!


----------



## thetruthoverlies (May 11, 2022)

Growdaddie69 said:


> I had a few of my phk durb that took a wrong turn but I still have one that's kicking ass .. yours is impressive! .. hope my end result is equally as good !!


Yah I had luck with these. Every single pheno was good in its own right. The skunky one is turning black, and the sweet one has such a lovely terp profile I will keep both for a while for my meds. They got dusted on a few branches with a Red Eye'd locktite male and I have some nice beans I plan to f2 those and keep em for later.


----------



## Growdaddie69 (May 12, 2022)

thetruthoverlies said:


> Yah I had luck with these. Every single pheno was good in its own right. The skunky one is turning black, and the sweet one has such a lovely terp profile I will keep both for a while for my meds. They got dusted on a few branches with a Red Eye'd locktite male and I have some nice beans I plan to f2 those and keep em for later.


Nice man !! Thanks for giving some insight I'm super stoked .i love akbb gear . I've ran some dog trap from red eyed .. absolutely fire .. passed the cut to some of my buddies to hold onto in case I wanna bring it back in rotation


----------



## GrassBurner (May 12, 2022)

PHK is looking like it's gonna be a producer if I don't screw it up


----------



## mephitis Mephitis (May 12, 2022)

Running Blk Dom/SS and the MOB. Has anyone finished out the MOB and have an opinion on it? I have been really happy with the blk dom, smells awesome!


----------



## Growdaddie69 (May 13, 2022)

2 pics of the phk/durb , another of the mattycakes , and a then just a cool little leaf bud on a gmo/bb


----------



## Growdaddie69 (May 22, 2022)

This matty cakes has always had the red stems throughout.. always deficit in something or genetics ? It's the only plant in the tent with it which makes me think genetics am i correct in thinking this


----------



## gringocook (May 23, 2022)

Some sun grown organic Beatrix Choice. This phenotype has a great tropical, chewing gum type flavor. Very uplifting positive high with the psychedelic style sharpness of vision.


----------



## C2F Exotic (May 23, 2022)

gringocook said:


> Some sun grown organic Beatrix Choice. This phenotype has a great tropical, chewing gum type flavor. Very uplifting positive high with the psychedelic style sharpness of vision.
> 
> View attachment 5137700


Ahhh the report ive been waiting for!! sitting on some beans of this.


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (May 23, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Romulan BX finishing up. I get some of that candy aroma from it but I'll know in a week or so when I chop.
> 
> No male flowers in sight, which is good for Romulan.
> 
> View attachment 5131259


Does it reek of candy??....my romulan Blueberry from romulan Genetics absolutely reeks of that candy smell....like minty-candy almost


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (May 23, 2022)

GWilliamsCannabis said:


> Does it reek of candy??....my romulan Blueberry from romulan Genetics absolutely reeks of that candy smell....like minty-candy almost


Unfortunately, no. It had hints of it but my tester pheno isn't anything as good as the original clone (that I remember well).

It does show some early frost resistance, so that is a positive. Killed a whole lot of other stuff but it yet lives.

I will try again when I can dedicate more space to a greater numbers to hunt through.


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (May 23, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Unfortunately, no. It had hints of it but my tester pheno isn't anything as good as the original clone (that I remember well).
> 
> It does show some early frost resistance, so that is a positive. Killed a whole lot of other stuff but it yet lives.
> 
> I will try again when I can dedicate more space to a greater numbers to hunt through.


If you're looking for something resembling the clone, I highly recommend Romulan Genetics version or crosses.....1st time trying them and this is strong smelling of romulan and the nugs are super frosty, being mine is crossed to blueberry its very N sensitive can't speak on their romulan bx though, but it Def passed over tons of romulan smells


----------



## GrassBurner (May 23, 2022)

PHK start of week 5 or 6 I believe. Starting to put on some weight


----------



## Palomar (May 24, 2022)

Couple guys saying high… WW x Blue and a big Hawaiian Cat. What’s your approach to collecting and storing pollen?




respect,
pal


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (May 24, 2022)

Palomar said:


> Couple guys saying high… WW x Blue and a big Hawaiian Cat. What’s your approach to collecting and storing pollen?
> 
> View attachment 5138306
> View attachment 5138307
> ...


I've never collected outdoor pollen, I'd imagine if you put some ziplocks over the pollen sack clusters, it'd work fine.

For indoor, once they appear ready I try to stress them to force them to open sacks and either I line the floor with tinfoil to collect it or I do the zip lock method.


----------



## Dank Budz (May 24, 2022)

Palomar said:


> Couple guys saying high… WW x Blue and a big Hawaiian Cat. What’s your approach to collecting and storing pollen?
> 
> View attachment 5138306
> View attachment 5138307
> ...


As for collecting, I cut the top off, put it in a window with some light in a cup of water with a sheet of paper underneath or foil or something. And just let the pods open up and drop pollen then collect, have to make sure no or relatively low air flow in the room tho


----------



## BongChoi (May 24, 2022)

Palomar said:


> Couple guys saying high… WW x Blue and a big Hawaiian Cat. What’s your approach to collecting and storing pollen?
> respect,
> pal


+1 to what Dank Budz just said


----------



## SNEAKYp (May 24, 2022)

Schrom x Romulan Day 34 F 
Lemons so far has been dominant smell.Big plants which would do really well outside I imagine.

A portion of the population didn’t like stress which caused some hermies. I had to chop a couple down after going from sexing them and going back to veg light cycles. The rest are solid so far. 


I


----------



## Palomar (May 24, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> As for collecting, I cut the top off, put it in a window with some light in a cup of water with a sheet of paper underneath or foil or something. And just let the pods open up and drop pollen then collect, have to make sure no or relatively low air flow in the room tho


Thanks,

These were removed from an indoor grow a while back… will be collecting pollen inside and composting the rest. Should have been more specific. I meant to ask how you are storing pollen for future use, I collect the same way, usually cup of water over some paper. I don’t normally keep pollen but have some that I’d like to keep for a future projec.
pal


----------



## BongChoi (May 24, 2022)

Flour and dessicant beads, dilute the pollen way down. Jar or bag it several times with dessicant in each subsequent layer. Some suggest putting that into a thermos in the freezer for long term storage.


----------



## klyphman (May 25, 2022)

I’m going to try something different this season, since last year a lot of what I collected clumped and went bad. 

I sex test my outdoor plants when young so the females can get planted in their spots early. With the males, I do a modified light depo by bringing them in the garage and covering them up at 6 each night and bringing them out at 6 am. Collect pollen in spring when plants are little, cull males, apply pollen later.

last year I simply didnt let the pollen dry enough before packaging in centrifuge tubes with flour and silica in fridge. This year I bought a small ammo case with a tight gasket and a rechargable, small dehumidifier that will fit inside. I’ve read that you can get this chamber to hold at 10-15% RH. Gonna put pollen in there for a bit before packaging this year. Fingers crossed.

Have a nice Clusterfuck male going and a solid nl5/nl1 x 89nl


----------



## mephitis Mephitis (May 25, 2022)

MOB 5 1/2 weeks or so. Smells like someone stashed their Fruit Stripe gum in a brand pair of sneakers.


----------



## Growdaddie69 (May 28, 2022)

Just realized how to post full size pics . Wow .. anyway matty cakes starting to frost up .. still early yet


----------



## nuskool89 (May 28, 2022)

Growdaddie69 said:


> View attachment 5140636
> Just realized how to post full size pics . Wow .. anyway matty cakes starting to frost up .. still early yet


thats frosty


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (May 30, 2022)

I noticed double serrated leaves on a Black Domina x Super Skunk I have indoors and patiently waiting to go outside.

I need to get pics. First one with those I've seen.


----------



## southernsativa (Jun 1, 2022)

4 of the sohum X 95 black domina at day 39. Smells of a plastic factory and mixed citrus zest, really unique terps.


----------



## southernsativa (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## misterlaxx (Jun 1, 2022)

Look at this asshole talk shit..and fuck blueberry


----------



## misterlaxx (Jun 1, 2022)

Here's more faggotry


----------



## hillbill (Jun 1, 2022)

Just dropped in and the shit is flying everywhere. Gonna go water some friends.


----------



## Bongoloid (Jun 1, 2022)

GWilliamsCannabis said:


> I've never collected outdoor pollen, I'd imagine if you put some ziplocks over the pollen sack clusters, it'd work fine.
> 
> For indoor, once they appear ready I try to stress them to force them to open sacks and either I line the floor with tinfoil to collect it or I do the zip lock method.


Putting paper bread bags around the flowers to collect and deep freeze in vials to store works well.


----------



## GrassBurner (Jun 4, 2022)

2 PHK's are completely different phenos. 1 plant is making long fat colas, the other has smaller popcorn buds. 

Bigger plant


Smaller plant


----------



## Cutkeeper (Jun 5, 2022)

headband/rks tester. Smells like pez candy


----------



## Funkentelechy (Jun 5, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> 2 PHK's are completely different phenos. 1 plant is making long fat colas, the other has smaller popcorn buds.
> 
> Bigger plant
> View attachment 5144451View attachment 5144453
> ...


What was you're female to male ratio like this year? I mentioned here before that Last year I got 100% females.
This year I germinated 4, all 4 were female, my friend germinated 3, and all three were female, so 100% female again.
I was really hoping for a male, but I'm not complaining, it's a stellar strain.


----------



## GrassBurner (Jun 5, 2022)

Funkentelechy said:


> What was you're female to male ratio like this year? I mentioned here before that Last year I got 100% females.
> This year I germinated 4, all 4 were female, my friend germinated 3, and all three were female, so 100% female again.
> I was really hoping for a male, but I'm not complaining, it's a stellar strain.


I want to say I only planted 2 and both were female


----------



## klyphman (Jun 5, 2022)

Funkentelechy said:


> What was you're female to male ratio like this year? I mentioned here before that Last year I got 100% females.
> This year I germinated 4, all 4 were female, my friend germinated 3, and all three were female, so 100% female again.
> I was really hoping for a male, but I'm not complaining, it's a stellar strain.


Yeah, I had a 3/3 female ratio last year too. Interesting.
Thinking of popping 1 seed at the end of the month, just for a very small outdoor plant to throw this year’s pollen at. Looks like I’ll get a female!
Also growing out a PHK x Sakura (Bodhi) cross I made last year.
Havent seen the PHK bx on his list or in shops for awhile. Wonder why?

edit:
Here is a Nl5/NL1 x 89NL female. Big ol’ fan leaves. Loving life. Untopped, and will probably leave it that way. 
Those are calendula plants at the base and some fresh spent grains from this morning’s brew session.


----------



## oswizzle (Jun 5, 2022)

Meth Pipe wins again ^^


----------



## Funkentelechy (Jun 5, 2022)

klyphman said:


> Those are calendula plants at the base


I grow Calendula in my garden as well. And rhubarb.


----------



## Growdaddie69 (Jun 7, 2022)

phk durb and a little shot of the matty cakes to the left in the top photo


----------



## OVH (Jun 8, 2022)

Quick question. Does anyone know the origins of his NL5Haze? How long he’s had it and how many generations it has been bred ?


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jun 8, 2022)

OVH said:


> Quick question. Does anyone know the origins of his NL5Haze? How long he’s had it and how many generations it has been bred ?


Probably from Seedbank of Holland stock. He has said that he started collecting and preserving back then. He had a bunch of old catalogs.


----------



## Radicle420 (Jun 8, 2022)

Funkentelechy said:


> What was you're female to male ratio like this year? I mentioned here before that Last year I got 100% females.
> This year I germinated 4, all 4 were female, my friend germinated 3, and all three were female, so 100% female again.
> I was really hoping for a male, but I'm not complaining, it's a stellar strain.





klyphman said:


> Yeah, I had a 3/3 female ratio last year too. Interesting.


I popped 4 this year and 100% female. Looking like a fem line. Pretty sure the PHK cut is from Bob Hemphill and HannahBoldt of crickets and cicada seeds


----------



## klyphman (Jun 8, 2022)

Radicle420 said:


> Pretty sure the PHK cut is from Bob Hemphill and HannahBoldt of crickets and cicada seeds


For some reason I thought it came from The Nature Farm. Thought I read that buried in his IG from a few yrs ago. Either way it’s good stuff.


----------



## Radicle420 (Jun 8, 2022)

klyphman said:


> For some reason I thought it came from The Nature Farm. Thought I read that buried in his IG from a few yrs ago. Either way it’s good stuff.


I know the 95 black dom is from nature farm, obviously they are connected and sharing cuts so I wouldn't doubt it. I was listening to the latest potcast where Bob Hemphill mentions trying to work on a PHK bx. Interesting stuff I'd love to hear more. Thanks for sharing @klyphman !

__
https://soundcloud.com/the_pot_cast%2Fepisode-57-ft-mr-bob-hemphill-of-crickets-and-cicada-seeds


----------



## jasonryan00 (Jun 8, 2022)

Palomar said:


> Couple guys saying high… WW x Blue and a big Hawaiian Cat. What’s your approach to collecting and storing pollen?
> 
> respect,
> pal


One thing i will add to what has already been said is that you have to be very careful of humidity levels of the space you are working in.
when it comes to collecting and storing pollen, you need to try to keep the humidity below 50%. 40-35% is the ideal. 
When you have high humidity, when collecting the pollen by letting cut branches sit in a cup of water and let the pollen drop 
in my experience it makes collection harder because the pollen will clump up with the moisture instead of in the dry flour consistency. 
it will render a good amount of that pollen collected useless because once the individual grains of pollen touch moister they deteriorate and not be viable. 
same thing goes for storage. Make sure the pollen is very dry before putting in a storage container. If moist the exact same thing can happen but worse.
Let's say the container is very narrow and doesn't have a lot of surface area in it, if a couple moist grains are in the container it will spread and render all the pollen useless.
A wider container with more surface area helps with this, if a couple moist grains sneak in they don't spread throughout the whole container and can be recognized and rectified by removing faster. 
another way to help with this is use a desiccant in your storage container. a few pieces of rice, a pack from a bottle of medication you got from the store take your pick 
these are just a few lessons i have learned the hard way, and trying to pass on the knowledge so people can avoid my mistakes 
one such mistake was trying to collect from a surface when humidity levels were really high 
a good portion clumped together and was rendered useless, and the pollen i believed to be "still good" and put in a storage contains had moisture creep through and ruin all of it 
humidity level are your worst enemy when it comes to collection.


----------



## klyphman (Jun 9, 2022)

klyphman said:


> For some reason I thought it came from The Nature Farm. Thought I read that buried in his IG from a few yrs ago. Either way it’s good stuff.


Found it I think.


----------



## klyphman (Jun 16, 2022)

Nl5/Nl1 x 89 NL.
2.5’ tall.
Already collected pollen from a male, got it nice a dry and is now in fridge till later on.
Clusterfuck female putting on 3rd set of real leaves. 
Also collected pollen from a Cluster male that had purpleish male flowers.
2 Ike’s afghani at 2 weeks old, no sex testing for these, gonna let it ride.


----------



## kroc (Jun 16, 2022)

My ma grew out some of the vintage blueberry x blueberry muffin. Nice buzz, very mellow but still noticeable even while smoking concentrates. Good for anxiety and daytime smoke imo. Three phenos, one pretty average blueberry plant. One dark purple with subtle sour berry flavors that stick around just long enough to identify them. Then a sour pheno that yielded the best that had this cloying sour blueberry syrup profile that coated your mouth. Will definitely pop the rest and try and find another strong tasting sour berry pheno.

I just popped a few skunk qabbage x tknl5haze and more gst x consumption. Im looking for a similar pheno to a strain we smoked growing up called 'fruit of the gods' from delta9, it was a nice blend of funk and fruit but man it was addicting and packed a punch. The gst x consumption is similar lineage, so im giving it a go.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Jun 16, 2022)

Purple Hindu Kush(purple pheno) 4' tall


Purple Hindu Kush(green pheno) 4'5" tall


----------



## RichRoots (Jun 16, 2022)

Funkentelechy said:


> Purple Hindu Kush(purple pheno) 4' tall
> View attachment 5150361
> 
> Purple Hindu Kush(green pheno) 4'5" tall
> View attachment 5150362


I like your style with the stones & strawberries, that’s what my outdoor set up is like too!!


----------



## Funkentelechy (Jun 16, 2022)

RichRoots said:


> I like your style with the stones & strawberries, that’s what my outdoor set up is like too!!


 Thank you.


----------



## Growdaddie69 (Jun 18, 2022)

little update picture ..probably going to take down the tent next week .. will take pics of everything under better lighting


----------



## southernsativa (Jun 18, 2022)

Growdaddie69 said:


> View attachment 5151284View attachment 5151285little update picture ..probably going to take down the tent next week .. will take pics of everything under better lighting


That's the phk durb on the right in the top photo? What a beast!!


----------



## Growdaddie69 (Jun 18, 2022)

southernsativa said:


> That's the phk durb on the right in the top photo? What a beast!!


Yessss it's a beast !! Had a few nanners early on that I plucked off and seemed to keep at bay .. funky smelling for sure .. wasn't too fond of this plant because I'm use to plants with tons of frost .. it's coming together at the end but still not loaded .. it's prob gonna be way different smoke than I'm used to .. excited no doubt !


----------



## DrDukePHD (Jun 18, 2022)

Just listened to the 3hr "Potcast" with AK BeanBrains + another 1hr long one. He's the coolest/realest most knowlegable guy I've heard interviewed on there & I've listened to MANY of them recently.

There was no bragging, no bullshit & dude held down a day job the entire time. Class act.

When I buy my first genetics this year it'll definitely be from AKBB.


----------



## Growdaddie69 (Jun 18, 2022)

DrDukePHD said:


> Just listened to the 3hr "Potcast" with AK BeanBrains + another 1hr long one. He's the coolest/realest most knowlegable guy I've heard interviewed on there & I've listened to MANY of them recently.
> 
> There was no bragging, no bullshit & dude held down a day job the entire time. Class act.
> 
> When I buy my first genetics this year it'll definitely be from AKBB.


I started growing a few years back and luckily stumbled onto akbb and I'm glad .. great variety ! Always find keepers and the price is deff right ..


----------



## mandocat (Jun 18, 2022)

kroc said:


> My ma grew out some of the vintage blueberry x blueberry muffin. Nice buzz, very mellow but still noticeable even while smoking concentrates. Good for anxiety and daytime smoke imo. Three phenos, one pretty average blueberry plant. One dark purple with subtle sour berry flavors that stick around just long enough to identify them. Then a sour pheno that yielded the best that had this cloying sour blueberry syrup profile that coated your mouth. Will definitely pop the rest and try and find another strong tasting sour berry pheno.
> 
> I just popped a few skunk qabbage x tknl5haze and more gst x consumption. Im looking for a similar pheno to a strain we smoked growing up called 'fruit of the gods' from delta9, it was a nice blend of funk and fruit but man it was addicting and packed a punch. The gst x consumption is similar lineage, so im giving it a go.


Wow! I just discovered I have "Fruit Of The Gods", from Delta 9, in my seed collection! Which I acquired en mass from a friend. If you could, can you direct me to more info about this strain?


----------



## mandocat (Jun 18, 2022)

mandocat said:


> Wow! I just discovered I have "Fruit Of The Gods", from Delta 9, in my seed collection! Which I acquired en mass from a friend. If you could, can you direct me to more info about this strain?


What years did you experience Fruit Of The Gods?


----------



## Growdaddie69 (Jun 19, 2022)

matty cakes phk/durbgmo bb #3 , gmo bb 4gmo bb #3 flash on


----------



## TtZoo (Jun 20, 2022)

Two different phenos of TKNL5HAZE (NL Leaning).....popped four, had two male and two female.

Big pheno is two weeks ahead of the smaller pheno....
The resin reeks of fruity sweets, I'm guessing this might be leaning slightly more to haze? But it had massive NL5 fan leaves to start.


Smaller pheno has been a single cola stick, I sent a pic to the man himself and he said it was definitely NL5 leaning but with no side branching.....this one smells musky and a bit hashy.


Next up is freebies that came with my Sohum Black Domina pack......they are Sohum black domina x 95 black domina (Sohum95?)...popped four, 2 male and two females.

Two distinct phenos only about 2.5weeks in...


Any thoughts on the leaning of any of these would be appreciated.


----------



## kroc (Jun 20, 2022)

mandocat said:


> Wow! I just discovered I have "Fruit Of The Gods", from Delta 9, in my seed collection! Which I acquired en mass from a friend. If you could, can you direct me to more info about this strain?


hmm this must of been around 2010. i just remember the nugs being massive, super vibrant orange pistils and absolutely reeked. definitely had a skunk/fruity mouth coating flavor. Was one of those you kept going back to smoke just to taste it again


----------



## LunarMOG (Jun 21, 2022)

those matty cakes look great, i regret not taking cuts of the 1 female i had outta 5. trichs on trichs


----------



## mandocat (Jun 22, 2022)

kroc said:


> hmm this must of been around 2010. i just remember the nugs being massive, super vibrant orange pistils and absolutely reeked. definitely had a skunk/fruity mouth coating flavor. Was one of those you kept going back to smoke just to taste it again


Thanks for the info! Hopefully I can still get some of these seeds to crack.


----------



## Growdaddie69 (Jun 23, 2022)

LunarMOG said:


> those matty cakes look great, i regret not taking cuts of the 1 female i had outta 5. trichs on trichs


How was the smell on most of the matty u ran ? This one is little milder than I'd like but hoping it changes after dry n cure ! Trichs on trichs for sure dense heavy buds also .. super low leaf .. gonna be a breeze to trim


----------



## bodhipop (Jun 25, 2022)

I have some Sensi Star/Big Skunk and Sensi Star/RKS so I asked AKBB about his Sensi Star female and if it's what Hemphill/JJ has. 
He said it's selected from "F3 Gipsy stock". 
So I assume Gypsy Nirvana.


----------



## LunarMOG (Jun 26, 2022)

Growdaddie69 said:


> How was the smell on most of the matty u ran ? This one is little milder than I'd like but hoping it changes after dry n cure ! Trichs on trichs for sure dense heavy buds also .. super low leaf .. gonna be a breeze to trim


yeah, thats a good description of what i found, the nose wasnt really that profound but it had a pretty deep flavor, really earthy, kind of unusual. Great euphoric unique stone on it too.


----------



## klyphman (Jun 26, 2022)

TtZoo said:


> ..they are Sohum black domina x 95 black domina (Sohum95?)...popped four, 2 male and two females.


Been curious about this Black Domina mashup, please keep us posted.

Here is my NL5/NL1 x 89 NL. Went away for 8 days, it’s blowin up.
Clusterfuck female 3.5 weeks old, not picture worthy yet, but happy and healthy.
2 Ike‘s Afghani 2 weeks old, plugging along.


----------



## Rurumo (Jun 29, 2022)

I got my Sohum Black Dom, Beatrix Choice, and BOEL Oaxacan/dwarf Oaxacan today, and it came with a freebie of Elvis x ACC RKS AND a pack of Big Fuck x NL1...which was incredibly kind of him since I had just asked him some questions about it after mentioning Bakersfield's awesome cut earlier on in this thread. Very hyped to see what magic lurks in these packs...


----------



## C2F Exotic (Jun 29, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I got my Sohum Black Dom, Beatrix Choice, and BOEL Oaxacan/dwarf Oaxacan today, and it came with a freebie of Elvis x ACC RKS AND a pack of Big Fuck x NL1...which was incredibly kind of him since I had just asked him some questions about it after mentioning Bakersfield's awesome cut earlier on in this thread. Very hyped to see what magic lurks in these packs...


Nice! im having a friend grow out my beatrice choice to help preserve it for me. Popping Consumption and Matty cakes in a couple weeks. I got my consumption as a freebie after mentioning it to him also!


----------



## Growdaddie69 (Jun 29, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I got my Sohum Black Dom, Beatrix Choice, and BOEL Oaxacan/dwarf Oaxacan today, and it came with a freebie of Elvis x ACC RKS AND a pack of Big Fuck x NL1...which was incredibly kind of him since I had just asked him some questions about it after mentioning Bakersfield's awesome cut earlier on in this thread. Very hyped to see what magic lurks in these packs...


I got 2 big fuck /nl1 going right now .. I flowered them really early but the 2 plants o have are completely different .. good plants for sure .. gave my buddy a few plants of it he also has 2 different pheno plants .. so there's alot of variation in those beans !!


----------



## TtZoo (Jul 3, 2022)

klyphman said:


> Been curious about this Black Domina mashup, please keep us posted.
> 
> Here is my NL5/NL1 x 89 NL. Went away for 8 days, it’s blowin up.
> Clusterfuck female 3.5 weeks old, not picture worthy yet, but happy and healthy.
> ...


 Very nice plant there.

The Sohum95s are just at 4.5 weeks, two distinct phenos but the resin smell is currently the same, musky with a hint of fruit.... so I either have a Sohum BD and a 95BD or two slightly different phenos of the same line. 



I was away for a bit and the big one got hungry, but she's bouncing back.


----------



## TtZoo (Jul 3, 2022)

TKNL5Haze (NL5 leaning pack).
Big pheno is just over 9 weeks, stick NL5 leaning pheno is a 7 weeks...

Big pheno (got hungry while I was away, bouncing back now)..


Incredibly fruity smell (like Starburst sweets) with a hint of something else. The trichomes are small on long thin stalks. I thought it might be more haze leaning, but that last shot looks very much like my original NL5 from the Green Stash.

NL5 leaning pheno at 7 weeks (single cola stick)...


Again, got a bit hungry when I was away, but bouncing back. Proper strong musky scent on this one, large bulbous trichome heads, small stalks, almost all cloudy.


----------



## Growdaddie69 (Jul 4, 2022)

took a small branch to check out .. took some pics in the natural sunlight .. almost looks like it has flash .. that matty cakes rocks


----------



## southernsativa (Jul 4, 2022)

Sohum X 95 black dom at harvest day 71. Got 3 other phenos I'll get pics of soon. Smells like someone is zesting citrus in a plastics factory


----------



## TtZoo (Jul 5, 2022)

southernsativa said:


> Sohum X 95 black dom at harvest day 71. Got 3 other phenos I'll get pics of soon. Smells like someone is zesting citrus in a plastics factory View attachment 5158787View attachment 5158788


Beautiful plants, lovely to see those at harvest, mine are just at 5 weeks. 

Were they dark throughout or is that a temperature thing? Love to see your other phenos.


----------



## southernsativa (Jul 5, 2022)

TtZoo said:


> Beautiful plants, lovely to see those at harvest, mine are just at 5 weeks.
> 
> Were they dark throughout or is that a temperature thing? Love to see your other phenos.


How are the smells on yours mate?
Colours didn't start on this one till about week 8, week 9 for the other phenos. Its winter where I live but the room hasn't dropped below 16c


----------



## southernsativa (Jul 5, 2022)

And here's the other 3 phenos, apologies if the quality is bad I had to screenshot to upload due to file size limitations.

The first two pics have a citrus sherbet smell to them, it smells like a bath bomb. The last pic smells like a bouquet of flowers from the florist...plastic wrap included!!

All of these are some of the nicest I've smelt in years and the joy I got from growing them was similar to when I first started growing.


----------



## TtZoo (Jul 6, 2022)

southernsativa said:


> How are the smells on yours mate?
> Colours didn't start on this one till about week 8, week 9 for the other phenos. Its winter where I live but the room hasn't dropped below 16c


Very nice, they look superb.

For two seemingly different phenos they are very similar. I get the plastic smell (like a kids inflateable pool) on both but the shorter one has subtle hints of fruit as well. Will be interesting to see how this develops.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 6, 2022)

Stoked. Looks like 3/4 female on that nl1 x nl5/chemibl or whichaone that was. Think it was a freebie. May have them nls mixed up lol. Wished I had kept the monster male, got a female identical to him.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 6, 2022)

How does AKBB take payment.


----------



## C2F Exotic (Jul 6, 2022)

hillbill said:


> How does AKBB take payment.


Venmo or Cashapp


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 6, 2022)

or cash money


----------



## hillbill (Jul 6, 2022)

Anyone help with a good Sativa Psycho Killer or maybe not quite that extreme but something c99ish or Hazy? A cheaper and a $100 pack.


----------



## klyphman (Jul 6, 2022)

NL5/NL1 x 89 NL
About 5.5’ tall, growing with vigor.


----------



## klyphman (Jul 6, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Anyone help with a good Sativa Psycho Killer or maybe not quite that extreme but something c99ish or Hazy? A cheaper and a $100 pack.


Never grown or smoked it, but he had Mexican Death Sativa on the 100$ list, last I perused.
Lots of haze stuff on both lists, the trick is choosing. Sorry I can’t really help. Good luck.


----------



## sdd420 (Jul 6, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Anyone help with a good Sativa Psycho Killer or maybe not quite that extreme but something c99ish or Hazy? A cheaper and a $100 pack.


I loved the SSH x TK/NL5HZ it was piney and had an energetic buzz. I reveged and am running it again it was so good


----------



## bodhipop (Jul 6, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Anyone help with a good Sativa Psycho Killer or maybe not quite that extreme but something c99ish or Hazy? A cheaper and a $100 pack.


I asked him for an indoor haze recommendation and he said the moonshine haze x nl5.


----------



## southernsativa (Jul 6, 2022)

bodhipop said:


> I asked him for an indoor haze recommendation and he said the moonshine haze x nl5.


I asked him for a super flavourful daytime smoke once and he suggested the moonshine haze X nl5. Sounds like it could be a good one


----------



## mindriot (Jul 7, 2022)

I ran the moonshine haze x nl5 a few years a go, was a nice clear buzz with pine terps. Definitely recommend if you're looking for a day smoke.


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Jul 7, 2022)

BOY GENIUS said:


> Out of the 11 that flipped I got 3 females, 1 intersex, and 6 males. Found 2 males with good structure that didn’t stretch too fast.


Working on the 3rd run of the F2’s I made from AmericannaxBeatrixChoice. This one showing structure from the father.
Mystery outdoor plant that came up from discarded seeds I swept up. No matter what it is the father is an AMxBC F1. Took several cuttings and threw one in the tent yesterday.
Some F2’s finishing out. Fighting hard against spider mites. I’ve noticed aromas of rotten stone fruit, fresh blueberries, mint floss, and a majority have a chemical cleaner/cough drop base with cherry/blueberry/blue raspberry undertone.

I still haven’t even touched the Beatrix Choice and dope beard Durban.


----------



## jbcCT (Jul 7, 2022)

BDGrows said:


> Just wondering if anyone has started an AKBB thread for his stuff? He has a lot of old school genetics and all-around good stuff in my opinion. Does anyone have some pics of gear theyve grown of his?



I'm running his stuff outside this year blueberry / freezeland in the northeast. I have two females so far. They were the first to show female. Got to others running Bohdi and Kingdom and not a clue yet on those. 

They don't look like their going to be huge plants. I'll throw up some pics once I hit full flower.


----------



## DrDukePHD (Jul 11, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> or cash money


Cool because I don't have silly internet wallets, guess I'm officially old, haha. Oh hey whats the difference in price/quantity between the regular list & the $100 packs btw

Also any suggestions for a "walk the dog/cleaning" strain that isn't introspective/anxiety inducing? Like a hybrid perhaps. Thnx folks!


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 11, 2022)

DrDukePHD said:


> Cool because I don't have silly internet wallets, guess I'm officially old, haha. Oh hey whats the difference in price/quantity between the regular list & the $100 packs btw
> 
> Also any suggestions for a "walk the dog/cleaning" strain that isn't introspective/anxiety inducing? Like a hybrid perhaps. Thnx folks!


Hopefully someone will have some good ideas for you, it's tough when there is such a huge collection of great stuff. One strain that's on my list of future purchases is the 907 Blue Genes, which is a good place to look for old school blueberry terps. I've personally always found blueberry terps to be very relaxing/anti anxiety. You might also like one of the Northern Lights or Black Dominas.


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Jul 13, 2022)

New round of Americanna x Beatrix Choice F2’s finishing up and 1/3 in @24 days.


----------



## Growdaddie69 (Jul 14, 2022)

proper run for mattycakes keeper .. gonna post some finished pics of last run of akbb gear in the next day ..everything turned out pretty good !


----------



## GreezzyGuy (Jul 14, 2022)

klyphman said:


> NL5/NL1 x 89 NL
> About 5.5’ tall, growing with vigor.
> View attachment 5159392
> 
> View attachment 5159385View attachment 5159386


beautiful plant but that looks more like a vintage Big bud x something,
It dose not have the NL#5 leaf structure,she had a very scallop shell shaped leaf very very distinct look. and passed it to everything she touched.


----------



## Radicle420 (Jul 15, 2022)

One of the PHK bx


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 15, 2022)

PHK is definitely one I want to try, I just never see it on the list when I order.


----------



## Radicle420 (Jul 15, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> PHK is definitely one I want to try, I just never see it on the list when I order.


I think it was just a limited run. I grabbed them about a year + ago. Everyone that I have popped look to be leaning on the green color side with some showing minor purple on the leaf stems....so far. Someone commented earlier on this thread that the PHK cut was from nature farm and AKBB crossed it with NL#1


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Jul 17, 2022)

Thinking of picking up a pack or two of the Road Kill Skunk x Deep Chunk/Super Skunk F3 when he drops them


----------



## jbcCT (Jul 17, 2022)

jbcCT said:


> I'm running his stuff outside this year blueberry / freezeland in the northeast. I have two females so far. They were the first to show female. Got to others running Bohdi and Kingdom and not a clue yet on those.
> 
> They don't look like their going to be huge plants. I'll throw up some pics once I hit full flower.


This was a surprise, I dropped 5 wound up with 4 females. Put the rest of the pack in my library. I'll put up some pics soon once the flowers appear.


----------



## klyphman (Jul 18, 2022)

jbcCT said:


> This was a surprise, I dropped 5 wound up with 4 females. Put the rest of the pack in my library. I'll put up some pics soon once the flowers appear.


Keep us updated about the blueberry / Freezeland. Curious.

I ran a Freezeland female in a 3 gal pot last year and used a male for some crosses. Interesting ‘old lady perfume’ smells, nice lavender fade, solid tight buds, truly excellent mold and pm resistance, but the high was almost non-existent. Very mild and low potency. Probably just that particular pheno. Growth characteristics were fantastic, I’m sure theres some potency in the rest of my pack.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Jul 18, 2022)

klyphman said:


> Keep us updated about the blueberry / Freezeland. Curious.


I'm curious about that one as well.


----------



## Palomar (Jul 18, 2022)

jbcCT said:


> This was a surprise, I dropped 5 wound up with 4 females. Put the rest of the pack in my library. I'll put up some pics soon once the flowers appear.


Looking forward to seeing some pics… see how they do outdoors, good luck!

respect,
pal


----------



## DrDukePHD (Jul 18, 2022)

southernsativa said:


> Sohum X 95 black dom at harvest day 71. Got 3 other phenos I'll get pics of soon. Smells like someone is zesting citrus in a plastics factory View attachment 5158787View attachment 5158788


Any details on the 'high' profile from the Sohum x 95 black dom?


----------



## Antidote Man (Jul 18, 2022)

I have an 89NL that's an absolute bush with red lines on the stems... peppery smell... will show flower photos at some point...

I have the Death-Star BX going also, its only 12 inches, very dark, broad leaves and smells like a skunk... had a clone of this in cally circa2014, same appearance..


----------



## LCKSMTH (Jul 22, 2022)

Hoss8455 said:


> Me too. I'm gonna run tk nl5 x Hawaiian cat piss next round I'll share luck if I strike.


Hey Hoss, Did you ever get around to running the TKNL5 Haze/Hawaiian CatPiss?


----------



## Hoss8455 (Jul 22, 2022)

LCKSMTH said:


> Hey Hoss, Did you ever get around to running the TKNL5 Haze/Hawaiian CatPiss?





LCKSMTH said:


> Hey Hoss, Did you ever get around to running the TKNL5 Haze/Hawaiian CatPiss?


No but it's still the pack I'm most excited to grow. I haven't had the space I've wanted yet as I'd like to pop the whole pack.


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 22, 2022)

LCKSMTH said:


> Hey Hoss, Did you ever get around to running the TKNL5 Haze/Hawaiian CatPiss?


That sounds like a winning combo for sure.


----------



## LCKSMTH (Jul 22, 2022)

Hoss8455 said:


> No but it's still the pack I'm most excited to grow. I haven't had the space I've wanted yet as I'd like to pop the whole pack.


For sure, hear that! 
I've got a pack waiting to be popped as well that's why I was asking. 
Maybe we'll run em at the same time. 
I'm super stoked about them as well and just waiting for this run of Bodhi's Mendo P/Wookie15 F2 that I made to finish veg then bloom. I'll keep this thread updated when I do get around to them. Would love to compare some notes with you when we both finish up with them or during even. Anyway, gotta run and do some feeding. Catch up with ya later. Peace!


----------



## southernsativa (Jul 23, 2022)

DrDukePHD said:


> Any details on the 'high' profile from the Sohum x 95 black dom?


It's what I'd call a productive indica. Whole body has a euphoric buzz that's is especially felt in your head, no couch lock effects. I'll get some more details for you all when I smoke it some more


----------



## mephitis Mephitis (Jul 25, 2022)

Looks like JBC is dropping some new AKBB gear tomorrow, anyone have their eye on anything in particular? That RKS cross looks like it might be a fun one to try.


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 25, 2022)

mephitis Mephitis said:


> Looks like JBC is dropping some new AKBB gear tomorrow, anyone have their eye on anything in particular? That RKS cross looks like it might be a fun one to try.


where do you see what's dropping? I just see the message on JBC that a drop is happening tomorrow.


----------



## C2F Exotic (Jul 25, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> where do you see what's dropping? I just see the message on JBC that a drop is happening tomorrow.


Its a little bit lower on the page. *Rip Snort* (Mango Biche x TKNL5 Haze) | *Black & Tan* (Uptown Brown x 95 Black Domina) |* Cuban Black Haze x A5/NL5/Haze* | *Road Kill Skunk x Deep Chunk/Super Skunk F3*


----------



## pepe_le_pewke (Jul 25, 2022)

C2F Exotic said:


> Its a little bit lower on the page. *Rip Snort* (Mango Biche x TKNL5 Haze) | *Black & Tan* (Uptown Brown x 95 Black Domina) |* Cuban Black Haze x A5/NL5/Haze* | *Road Kill Skunk x Deep Chunk/Super Skunk F3*


That Black Haze cross and Black & Tan are very tempting…


----------



## voodoosdaddy (Jul 25, 2022)

I ordered the tknl5 haze x black domina/nw hash plant/ nl1, loang probang x black domina, and got columbian gold/panama red x a5 nl5 haze f2 as a freebie. I've got 3 of each going right now. Used a new potting mix and they look bad, otherwise I'd post pick. the loang probang looks totally asian with long thin leaves.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jul 26, 2022)

voodoosdaddy said:


> I ordered the tknl5 haze x black domina/nw hash plant/ nl1, loang probang x black domina, and got columbian gold/panama red x a5 nl5 haze f2 as a freebie. I've got 3 of each going right now. Used a new potting mix and they look bad, otherwise I'd post pick. the loang probang looks totally asian with long thin leaves.


LPBD was cool, I liked it.


----------



## voodoosdaddy (Jul 26, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> LPBD was cool, I liked it.


Oh wow man those turned out really pretty. What was the high and nose like?


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jul 26, 2022)

voodoosdaddy said:


> Oh wow man those turned out really pretty. What was the high and nose like?


Kinda hazy, kinda spicy. It was last year so it's been awhile but I am looking forward to digging through those again.

High was sativa-like but balanced. It's probably been too long for me to compare now.


----------



## klyphman (Jul 27, 2022)

NL5/NL1 x 89 NL
This gal is a big one, untopped.
Lost a few branches due to some wild wind as a cold front came through a few days ago. 50+mph.



Red Grape Lebanese.
The one on the left is female, will be up potted soon.
Not sure about the other yet.


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Jul 27, 2022)

klyphman said:


> NL5/NL1 x 89 NL
> This gal is a big one, untopped.
> Lost a few branches due to some wild wind as a cold front came through a few days ago. 50+mph.
> 
> ...


Wow....always thought NL was supposed to be a small plant that yields well....guess not lol


----------



## klyphman (Jul 27, 2022)

GWilliamsCannabis said:


> Wow....always thought NL was supposed to be a small plant that yields well....guess not lol


I know, this thing is huge.
The metal frame will be up on a few cinder blocks before the clear tarp is put on for the fall weather. Hope it is tall enough, sheesh.
If it yields well too, I’m going to have…a very sore back and hands, ha!


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Jul 27, 2022)

klyphman said:


> I know, this thing is huge.
> The metal frame will be up on a few cinder blocks before the clear tarp is put on for the fall weather. Hope it is tall enough, sheesh.


And ppl say sativas are wild and big lol 

Keep us updated with your results, I've been wondering how his NL is compared to NL I've smoked in the past


----------



## keiserrott (Jul 29, 2022)

Anyone have any details on the CGPR X GREAT DALAS OLD SCHOOL SKUNK?
I'm unfamiliar with the GDOSS.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Jul 29, 2022)

keiserrott said:


> Anyone have any details on the CGPR X GREAT DALAS OLD SCHOOL SKUNK?
> I'm unfamiliar with the GDOSS.


Hmm, is that Dalas or Dallas? And if it's Dallas, Texas, could it be related to Texas Shoreline (from Houston/Galveston/Corpus/Austin)


----------



## keiserrott (Jul 29, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Hmm, is that Dalas or Dallas? And if it's Dallas, Texas, could it be related to Texas Shoreline (from Houston/Galveston/Corpus/Austin)


Everywhere I have seen it listed it only has one L...
Dalas.


----------



## Dankortowne (Jul 31, 2022)

keiserrott said:


> Anyone have any details on the CGPR X GREAT DALAS OLD SCHOOL SKUNK?
> I'm unfamiliar with the GDOSS.


That’s the breeder I got the old school skunk from he’s greatdalas on ig, he devleloped them for his friend Old School Genetics in Spain that is selling them ,
I did an open pollination on his bx1


----------



## Dankortowne (Jul 31, 2022)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> anyone know whats the genetics of Devil's Club Indica? I just germinated some seeds of it and there doesn't seem to be any info anywhere on it.


The Devils club indica was down from a local cut only called Big George I got it in 86 from the owner of the Big Orange Rat ( only locals know) in89 I outcrossed it to big skunk/ nl1 to make the Devils club


----------



## GrassBurner (Aug 3, 2022)

Nugs from the PHK bx that had the smaller buds. So delicious


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 3, 2022)

GrassBurner said:


> Nugs from the PHK bx that had the smaller buds. So delicious
> 
> View attachment 5174367


That's what I'm talking about! I am definitely waiting on that PHK.


----------



## GrassBurner (Aug 3, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> That's what I'm talking about! I am definitely waiting on that PHK.


Every phk bx I've grown has been super easy to grow, good producers, and solid smoke


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Aug 3, 2022)

What is phk? Looks good


----------



## klyphman (Aug 3, 2022)

GWilliamsCannabis said:


> What is phk? Looks good


Purple Hindu Kush


----------



## jackgonza (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## jackgonza (Aug 4, 2022)

In case anyone was interested in his 92/95 black domina, it wasn’t available as a seedline till 96


----------



## Palomar (Aug 4, 2022)

I’m heading uptown! Uptown Brown x B Dom and another new one just came in. Looking forward to these. Had a loooong flowering and squat NLHaze, haze dom that I just cut down, leaved are not fat so hope I have a small haze dom leaning smoke.

respect,
pal


----------



## Dankortowne (Aug 4, 2022)

jackgonza said:


> In case anyone was interested in his 92/95 black domina, it wasn’t available as a seedline till 96


The first adds I’ve seen were from 95 ,have the old catalog that Sensi made in 95 and thought I saw it in the 94 also


----------



## Radicle420 (Aug 4, 2022)

Just because we are on the topic....
*'95 Black Domina bx *100% Organic...some purple on the leaf stems on this one!


----------



## Ryax (Aug 5, 2022)

I came to this thread looking for info on where i can get some classical haze strains. 
We used to drive 3 hours into the city' to get the most energetic amazing haze.

Preferably autoflower as its easier for me, can i get a recommendation?


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Aug 5, 2022)

Ryax said:


> I came to this thread looking for info on where i can get some classical haze strains.
> We used to drive 3 hours into the city' to get the most energetic amazing haze.
> 
> Preferably autoflower as its easier for me, can i get a recommendation?


I just smoked some Mango Haze and it's wonderful, I'm an hour from nyc, got it delivered to my doorstep by a good looking chick...I'm loving life right now high as a mother fucker and it only ran me 230 for an ounce of Mango haze and I also got an 8th of stardawg.....on the east coast this close to NYC, this shit could easily go for 350, even over 4 with the 8th of stardawg....hell of a deal
Mango haze


Stardawg


----------



## RichRoots (Aug 5, 2022)

GWilliamsCannabis said:


> I just smoked some Mango Haze and it's wonderful, I'm an hour from nyc, got it delivered to my doorstep by a good looking chick...I'm loving life right now high as a mother fucker and it only ran me 230 for an ounce of Mango haze and I also got an 8th of stardawg.....on the east coast this close to NYC, this shit could easily go for 350, even over 4 with the 8th of stardawg....hell of a deal
> Mango haze
> View attachment 5175686
> 
> ...


How’s the stardawg terps & effect?


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Aug 5, 2022)

RichRoots said:


> How’s the stardawg terps & effect?


Best description I can come up with is sweet gas candy terps lol way different than other gassy strains in a good way... strong ass effects....felt amazing....not sleepy but I made a mistake of laying down and it put me out


----------



## Growdaddie69 (Aug 6, 2022)

phk/durban , gmo bb , matty cakes , then 3 more gmo bb , and then a big fuck that i chopped early


----------



## LunarMOG (Aug 6, 2022)

could pick out the matty cakes without knowing which order in a second... yours seems to have that strange leaf morphology as well


----------



## Ryax (Aug 7, 2022)

Could someone give me a hand locating the best haze automatics ? 
I too grew up smoking that uptown funk and id like to have that again


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Aug 7, 2022)

Ryax said:


> Could someone give me a hand locating the best haze automatics ?
> I too grew up smoking that uptown funk and id like to have that again


A quick flowering haze is like the actual holy grail isn’t it? People refer to Cindy 99 as that because it comes in at 7 weeks. The idea of getting a haze out of an auto seems impossible to me. If I were looking I know that mephisto has a northern cheese haze auto and ace seeds has some African auto crosses.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Aug 7, 2022)

Ryax said:


> Could someone give me a hand locating the best haze automatics ?
> I too grew up smoking that uptown funk and id like to have that again


Yeah, I'd second that last reply. There's no automatic haze out there that I've seen that comes anywhere close to the real thing. And you certainly won't find one in the AKBB catalog. May have better luck asking in the auto flower thread than here.

For fast flowering photoperiod Hazes there's always Metal Haze, which Bohdi just did a preservation run of, but not the easiest thing to get your hands on without watching instagram auctions and such.


----------



## mandocat (Aug 8, 2022)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Yeah, I'd second that last reply. There's no automatic haze out there that I've seen that comes anywhere close to the real thing. And you certainly won't find one in the AKBB catalog. May have better luck asking in the auto flower thread than here.
> 
> For fast flowering photoperiod Hazes there's always Metal Haze, which Bohdi just did a preservation run of, but not the easiest thing to get your hands on without watching instagram auctions and such.


This guy has a Metal Haze x Cindy 99, which he calls Platinum Cindy. https://www.greenmanorganic.com/strain-info


----------



## mandocat (Aug 8, 2022)

mandocat said:


> This guy has a Metal Haze x Cindy 99, which he calls Platinum Cindy. https://www.greenmanorganic.com/strain-info


Here is another Metal Haze cross. https://www.kingdomorganicseeds.com/kos-seed-shop/strains/kos-rusty-haze/


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Aug 8, 2022)

mandocat said:


> Here is another Metal Haze cross. https://www.kingdomorganicseeds.com/kos-seed-shop/strains/kos-rusty-haze/


This one's been sold out for a minute. KOS is one of those sites where they kind of hide that message


----------



## mandocat (Aug 8, 2022)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> This one's been sold out for a minute. KOS is one of those sites where they kind of hide that message


Greenman and The Rev were once partners and have alot of killer genetics in common. I have Platinum Cindy in my seed stash, thanks to this thread I have become more aware of the quality of Metal Haze, hopefully will grow it soon!


----------



## Paddletail (Aug 9, 2022)

Maybe change the name of the thread to "Random Shit" or maybe "Used to be AK Bean Brains Thread"....


----------



## DrDukePHD (Aug 9, 2022)

Looking for a AKBB strain for daytime, you know going to Dr's appts, walking the dog, but it can't be "racy" or anxiety inducing. Added pain relief would be a plus. Lastly easy to grow for a newb, some list eh?

Is there a romulan cross that fits?
Any suggestions highly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## mephitis Mephitis (Aug 9, 2022)

I have been enjoying the Blue Dream x TKNL5 Haze lately for my daytime choice. Maybe not the best choice if you want to remember everything the doctor said.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 10, 2022)

NL1-NL5/06 Chem IBL. Got that anomaly thing pop up, happens time to time


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 10, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> NL1-NL5/06 Chem IBL. Got that anomaly thing pop up, happens time to time


I always think of it as "hairy palms" when I see it.


----------



## DrDukePHD (Aug 10, 2022)

mephitis Mephitis said:


> I have been enjoying the Blue Dream x TKNL5 Haze lately for my daytime choice. Maybe not the best choice if you want to remember everything the doctor said.


Thanks, though I have heard from multiple sources the TKNL5 is not to be taken lightly & I haven't smoked cannabis in years so I probably don't need the strain that makes you lose body control (thanks PotCast!) to ease back into daily medical use lol


----------



## Paddletail (Aug 10, 2022)

He was talking of another strain in the potcast not the TKNLHZ that it had everyone run and purchase...


----------



## mephitis Mephitis (Aug 10, 2022)

The Blue Meanie for me is definitely not that strain but I also can’t speak to not consuming every day. I have some Dope Beard Durban and the haze dom TKNL5 haze that are finishing up in a couple weeks and I’m hoping that the Dope beard will be a good daytime strain as well.


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 10, 2022)

mephitis Mephitis said:


> The Blue Meanie for me is definitely not that strain but I also can’t speak to not consuming every day. I have some Dope Beard Durban and the haze dom TKNL5 haze that are finishing up in a couple weeks and I’m hoping that the Dope beard will be a good daytime strain as well.


Sometimes you get the most amazing zero anxiety Sativa high from those African strains, I'm pretty sure it comes down to thcv. I've had excellent South African and Congolese herb with that trait, and actually I'm going for that effect again in my next grow!


----------



## Radicle420 (Aug 10, 2022)

Hawaiian Cat Piss!!!


----------



## Dankortowne (Aug 10, 2022)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Yeah, I'd second that last reply. There's no automatic haze out there that I've seen that comes anywhere close to the real thing. And you certainly won't find one in the AKBB catalog. May have better luck asking in the auto flower thread than here.
> 
> For fast flowering photoperiod Hazes there's always Metal Haze, which Bohdi just did a preservation run of, but not the easiest thing to get your hands on without watching instagram auctions and such.


Bohdi sent me a large grip of the medicine mountain metal haze preservation and told me told do whatever I want to with them ,so I’ll run thought them and increase it , he also sent me skunk qabbage/ a.s.s. And skunk qabbage/ rks- jbad ( from my f1 mom I gifted him )


----------



## Dankortowne (Aug 10, 2022)

Radicle420 said:


> Hawaiian Cat Piss!!!
> View attachment 5178544


Looks just like the original import from seed !


----------



## Radicle420 (Aug 10, 2022)

Dankortowne said:


> Looks just like the original import from seed !


I need to take some clones then!!!!I have another plant that looks similar (sativa dom.) Then two others that express flowering early and seem closer to the NL1? I would love to hear your thoughts!

Hawaiian Cat Piss #2 Sativa dom. 150 gal

Hawaiian cat piss #3 - early flowing pheno in the ground

Hawaiian Cat Piss #4 - 100gal short/wide style

Everything is grown 100% organic


----------



## Dankortowne (Aug 10, 2022)

Radicle420 said:


> I need to take some clones then!!!!I have another plant that looks similar (sativa dom.) Then two others that express flowering early and seem closer to the NL1? I would love to hear your thoughts!
> 
> Hawaiian Cat Piss #2 Sativa dom. 150 gal
> View attachment 5178641
> ...


The fast flower onset is a nl1 traight but they still lean towards the Hawaiian,except the last one ,but still hybrid type


----------



## Radicle420 (Aug 10, 2022)

Thanks! I guess I consider myself lucky that I ran across one that represents the original hawaiian import!


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 10, 2022)

Radicle420 said:


> Thanks! I guess I consider myself lucky that I ran across one that represents the original hawaiian import!


Beautiful plants, well done


----------



## mephitis Mephitis (Aug 10, 2022)

Radicle420 said:


> I need to take some clones then!!!!I have another plant that looks similar (sativa dom.) Then two others that express flowering early and seem closer to the NL1? I would love to hear your thoughts!
> 
> Hawaiian Cat Piss #2 Sativa dom. 150 gal
> View attachment 5178641
> ...


Those look stellar. Who else has some trees going outdoors? @klyphman has to have some nice ones by now. I love seeing them in their “natural environment!” We have too much hemp to do that here.


----------



## Radicle420 (Aug 10, 2022)

Cuts taken from the Hawaiian Cat Piss (original import pheno)! I also have some HCP pollen in the freezer from 4-5 males I can drop on a branch, if need be. Thanks again @Dankortowne for the information!


----------



## klyphman (Aug 11, 2022)

mephitis Mephitis said:


> Those look stellar. Who else has some trees going outdoors? @klyphman has to have some nice ones by now. I love seeing them in their “natural environment!” We have too much hemp to do that here.


Ha ha, yeah, the NL5/1 x 89 NL is over 8’ tall now and super wide. Flowering has initiated. 
Raining now, so will get some pics up within the next few days.

My (much smaller ‘cause I kept getting males) Clusterfuck is the furthest along in flower and both late planted Red Grape Lebanese are female. Cool leaf serrations on one, in particular. Red Grape Leb seems to be stretching.

A late planted PHK bx is also female and doing great, not flowering yet though.

Pics to come, all good things with these AKBB genetics.


----------



## Big Baby Jesus (Aug 12, 2022)

Some finished up Sunshine 4/GHASH x Consumption 

Ended up with a muted citrus-incense nose. The heads are big and sandy with little to no stickiness to the oil. If terps were better I would have ran her again. Onto the next, eh


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 12, 2022)

Big Baby Jesus said:


> Some finished up Sunshine 4/GHASH x Consumption
> 
> Ended up with a muted citrus-incense nose. The heads are big and sandy with little to no stickiness to the oil. If terps were better I would have ran her again. Onto the next, eh
> 
> View attachment 5179749


Very nice!


----------



## klyphman (Aug 12, 2022)

klyphman said:


> Ha ha, yeah, the NL5/1 x 89 NL is over 8’ tall now and super wide. Flowering has initiated.
> Raining now, so will get some pics up within the next few days.
> 
> My (much smaller ‘cause I kept getting males) Clusterfuck is the furthest along in flower and both late planted Red Grape Lebanese are female. Cool leaf serrations on one, in particular. Red Grape Leb seems to be stretching.
> ...


NL5/1 x 89 NL
Started mid April
I _think_ stretch is finishing up.



Clusterfuck started late May.
I tried something new with it, outdoor scrog with 2’ x 3’ of snow fencing.
In early flower, has kind of a sickly sweet smell.




The PHK bx and Red Grape Leb were started end of June. 
Smaller, but chugging right along.

PHK bx 



And check out these leaf serrations on one of the Red Grape Leb.
As the leaves get bigger, the teeth flatten out and it looks more normal, but pretty neat nonetheless.


----------



## mephitis Mephitis (Aug 12, 2022)

klyphman said:


> NL5/1 x 89 NL
> Started mid April
> I _think_ stretch is finishing up.
> View attachment 5179918
> ...


That’s what I’m talking about!! Those all look great, I can’t wait to see them when they really start packing it on. Well done sir!


----------



## jbcCT (Aug 13, 2022)

jbcCT said:


> I'm running his stuff outside this year blueberry / freezeland in the northeast. I have two females so far. They were the first to show female. Got to others running Bohdi and Kingdom and not a clue yet on those.
> 
> They don't look like their going to be huge plants. I'll throw up some pics once I hit full flower.


These plants look so old school. Just starting to flower. The leaves are super thin like little bones.


----------



## jbcCT (Aug 13, 2022)

southernsativa said:


> And here's the other 3 phenos, apologies if the quality is bad I had to screenshot to upload due to file size limitations.
> 
> The first two pics have a citrus sherbet smell to them, it smells like a bath bomb. The last pic smells like a bouquet of flowers from the florist...plastic wrap included!!
> 
> ...


Wow, that's unbelievable man. That color is amazing.


----------



## mephitis Mephitis (Aug 15, 2022)

Dope beard @ 52 with beans just peaking through. 
TKNL5HZ @ 42 days


----------



## jbcCT (Aug 15, 2022)

klyphman said:


> NL5/1 x 89 NL
> Started mid April
> I _think_ stretch is finishing up.
> View attachment 5179918
> ...


The joys of growing. Ever year it's something new. Those leaves are something else. Looks like a weapon. Unreal.


----------



## Radicle420 (Aug 16, 2022)

*Northern Lights #1 (ACC NL#1 x AKBB NL#1)*


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 17, 2022)

Anybody grow out the cgprtknl5haze? Wondering how bad the stretch is..got a couple in veg


----------



## mephitis Mephitis (Aug 17, 2022)

If it helps, I have a TKNL5HZ haze dom that I put into flower at 10 in and it was 42 in last time I checked. The other one I have in flower didn’t stretch quite that much.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Aug 17, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> Anybody grow out the cgprtknl5haze? Wondering how bad the stretch is..got a couple in veg


Stretch wasn't bad at all. That one is a nice strain I want to try again.


----------



## voodoosdaddy (Aug 17, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> Anybody grow out the cgprtknl5haze? Wondering how bad the stretch is..got a couple in veg


I've got a couple of cgprxA5nl5hz-F2 going right now. They were about 12" and doubled in height in the first 2 weeks of flower but seem to have slowed down on the stretch. Got the seeds as a freebie and now I'm more excited about them than the tknl5hz x black domina nw hashplant nl1 that I ordered. They have a really cool old school look that I haven't seen in years and some nice tiny little resin glands on the fan leaves. The tknl5hz x black domina nw hashplant nl1 is a super squatty indica. I've got 1 female left and she is short and thick as hell. I've got 1 loang probang x black domina female left after trashing 2 males. Those fuckers grew almost like clones. all uniform and same thickness. Those are the stretchiest so far. The loang probang really overtakes the black domina in that cross. I'm enjoying the hell out of these akbeanbrains varieties. I'll order a bunch more stuff from him in the future. My next purchases are probably be the 907 bluegenes and the RKSxdeep chunk/super skunk-f3. I got a sample of the pure rks up here at a dispensary. It wasn't the rks from my youth but it was very dank and stinky.


----------



## Radicle420 (Aug 18, 2022)

Hawaiian Cat Piss (Original Import Pheno) - Starting to flower along with a little purple showing up on the leaf stems!

Close up on the Hawaiian Cat Piss

*
'95 Black Domina bx - *Stacking up nicely!!!*
*


----------



## Funkentelechy (Aug 19, 2022)

*Purple Hindu Kush BX*
Measured her this morning, 12 foot 5 inches.
Kind of a funky perspective but there is a shed directly behind where I'm standing so I can't step back far enough to get the whole plant in the picture unless I kneel down and shoot upwards.


*Purple Hindu Kush BX, purple pheno*, she's 9 foot 8 inches. The purple pheno that I grew last year was also slower growing than the green phenos were. My friend has one green pheno and one purple pheno PHK BX going right now and his purple pheno is shorter as well.


Overhead shot from up on my ladder. The plant in the far rear left is the purple pheno, and the plant in front on the right is the green pheno. You can see that I am running out of height in the greenhouse, the green pheno is touching the top in the picture. I'm going to need to pull the top over towards the middle of the arch of the greenhouse where it is slightly taller(12 foot 11 inches), and it's likely that I'll need to do some creative bending eventually. She has just started budding, maybe a week, so there is plenty more stretch to come.
The other plants you can see in the picture are Lava fields from Dynasty.


All plants are grown no-till, fully organic.


----------



## mephitis Mephitis (Aug 19, 2022)

The outdoor guys are killing it. I can’t wait for those to be done. I’m curious what kind of weight you would get off a 13 footer!


----------



## klyphman (Aug 19, 2022)

Lovin all the outdoor pics.
PHK bx at 12’ and 9’ hot damn!

Clusterfuck looking pretty with purple petioles.
Nice frost already, even on fan/sugar leaves.
Nothing else is this far along, next closest is the NL mashup.

Dusted select branches with pollen from NL5/1 x 89NL, Ikes 80s Afghani and Clusterfuck (for f2s).


edited for grammar.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Aug 19, 2022)

klyphman said:


> Lovin all the outdoor pics.
> PHK bx at 12’ and 9’ hot damn!
> 
> Clusterfuck looking pretty with purple petioles.
> ...


Wow, is that outdoor? If so that is super far into budding already! I'm jealous.


----------



## klyphman (Aug 19, 2022)

Funkentelechy said:


> Wow, is that outdoor? If so that is super far into budding already! I'm jealous.


Yeah, sure is. ~44 Lat. New England.
I‘m surprised how far along it is as well. 
Wondering if it is Clusterf* overall, or I just got an early pheno.


----------



## Radicle420 (Aug 19, 2022)

klyphman said:


> Yeah, sure is. ~44 Lat. New England.
> I‘m surprised how far along it is as well.
> Wondering if it is Clusterf* overall, or I just got an early pheno.


I have 2 going and they are some of the slowest to flower out of the whole garden. You must have a nice early pheno!


----------



## Palomar (Aug 23, 2022)

I’ve had a HDF GG FPOG curing and tried some last night… real sweet tropical grape flavor, like life saver flavor. Real nice change from the others I’ve been running. Only had 1 fem so far but pleasantly surprised.

respect,
pal


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Aug 23, 2022)

TK NL5 Haze / NL1 Big Fuck


----------



## Radicle420 (Aug 24, 2022)

*Northern Lights #1

*


----------



## raggyb (Aug 24, 2022)

DrDukePHD said:


> Looking for a AKBB strain for daytime, you know going to Dr's appts, walking the dog, but it can't be "racy" or anxiety inducing. Added pain relief would be a plus. Lastly easy to grow for a newb, some list eh?
> 
> Is there a romulan cross that fits?
> Any suggestions highly appreciated, thanks!


 out of lurking to give my 2 cents. Romulan I had (not akbb) might be a little sleepy. However not racy. I do like though. And have had it in day lol.
Edit: might look to his NL stuff. NL is mellow smooth to me. still, just 2 cents.


----------



## MySundaysBest (Aug 29, 2022)

Northern Lights #5 x Haze - Week 5, Indica Leaning, Indoor Grow


----------



## Radicle420 (Sep 1, 2022)

*AK4Way - *Looking like they are nice early finishers!!*

*


----------



## Dankortowne (Sep 2, 2022)

Radicle420 said:


> *AK4Way - *Looking like they are nice early finishers!!
> *View attachment 5191281
> View attachment 5191285*


Nice job ! What kinda nose are you getting?


----------



## Radicle420 (Sep 2, 2022)

I'm getting a nice floral berry with a tiny touch of menthol on the one pictured above. I have 3 more....I'll post pictures and nose descriptions in a bit.


----------



## Ghumes (Sep 2, 2022)

MySundaysBest said:


> Northern Lights #5 x Haze - Week 5, Indica Leaning, Indoor Grow
> View attachment 5189215View attachment 5189217View attachment 5189216


Is this his NL5 Haze f4?


----------



## Radicle420 (Sep 2, 2022)

I got my partner to help out this time, they have a better nose than I, So I am going to reevaluate the* AK4WAY#1*(pictured above)*. *She is best described as concord grapes with still that very very small amount of menthol.

*AK4WAY #2* - Unique to the others in structure. Very minimal amount of leaves. Looking good for trimming! Has a bright citrus front end that rolls into a grape flavor.

*AK4WAY #2 Close up*

* AK4WAY #3* - Structure just like the original post. With a plum/concord grape smell...very enjoyable!



*AK4WAY #4 - *Close to #1 and #3 in structure, but with less stretch on the side branches and seemingly a longer top cola. She has a menthol and pine smell.


----------



## klyphman (Sep 2, 2022)

Killin’ it @Radicle420 !
Appreciate seeing the outdoor trees.
Heres to a dry fall and nimble trimming hands!


----------



## Radicle420 (Sep 2, 2022)

klyphman said:


> Killin’ it @Radicle420 !
> Appreciate seeing the outdoor trees.
> Heres to a dry fall and nimble trimming hands!


Thanks @klyphman! How our your trees growing? If I remember correctly you have some monsters in the backyard. I would love to see some pics of that Ike's Afghani!!! I have a pack and want to run it next year. Also some follow up pics of your NL and Cluster Fuck would be cool!


----------



## klyphman (Sep 3, 2022)

Radicle420 said:


> Thanks @klyphman! How our your trees growing? If I remember correctly you have some monsters in the backyard. I would love to see some pics of that Ike's Afghani!!! I have a pack and want to run it next year. Also some follow up pics of your NL and Cluster Fuck would be cool!


Yeah, got a few going of various size.
The big one, Nl5/1 x 89 NL.
Moving along, not much resin or smell yet.
Have branch pollinated with Clusterfuck, Ike’s, and for f2s. And with some D9 thai x DLA 5 (Bodhi)



Clusterfuck is much smaller.
Started later, bent and trained on snow fencing for SOG style.
Falls in the shadow of the big NL toward the end of the day.
Will be done before the end of the month, yes!
Resin developed early on this one and looks to be caked by the end.
I‘m not the best with smells, but sickly sweet rotten fruit seems dominant at this point.




I only got male Ike’s, but saved pollen.
Here he is during collection.


----------



## klyphman (Sep 3, 2022)

And some Red Grape Lebanese


----------



## Funkentelechy (Sep 3, 2022)

A buddy of mine has an Ike's 80's going outdoor and it smells beautiful! Sweet like berries. It was the first in his garden to go into budding and grows like a typical Afghani, short and bushy, similar in shape to G13 hashplant, a perfect little round bush. Probably will be ready the first week of October.


----------



## MySundaysBest (Sep 3, 2022)

klyphman said:


> And some Red Grape Lebanese
> 
> View attachment 5191908View attachment 5191909


Thanks for sharing. I have a pack of his Red Grape Lebanese as well but no reference for what the plant should look like. I'll be keeping a close eye on the updates for this one.


----------



## MySundaysBest (Sep 3, 2022)

Ghumes said:


> Is this his NL5 Haze f4?


I'm not sure if it's the F4 or not.


----------



## Mos Eisley (Sep 3, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/BtjHNM5


----------



## Ghumes (Sep 3, 2022)

MySundaysBest said:


> I'm not sure if it's the F4 or not.


Thanks, I got a pack of the F4s as freebies with an order. Looking at yours, I'm going to give them a try. Looks nice...


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Sep 3, 2022)

Lots of variation in the F2’s of Americanna x Beatrix Choice. The F3’s are fairly consistent so far 2+ weeks into flowering.


----------



## MySundaysBest (Sep 4, 2022)

Ghumes said:


> Thanks, I got a pack of the F4s as freebies with an order. Looking at yours, I'm going to give them a try. Looks nice...


Thanks for taking a look! Definitely some impressive frost, nice bud structure and good node spacing. Terps are pretty mild on the pheno I have so far though.


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 5, 2022)

Has anyone tried any of his Elvis crosses? I love that cut but haven't had the real thing in a long time- very potent and loud buds.


----------



## voodoosdaddy (Sep 5, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Has anyone tried any of his Elvis crosses? I love that cut but haven't had the real thing in a long time- very potent and loud buds.


did you ever get the 907 blue genes? I think i'm about to order a pack. I'm just wondering what kind of phenos come out in those. I've been dicking around with a BB project and was thinking about using a male from the 907 blue genes.


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 6, 2022)

voodoosdaddy said:


> did you ever get the 907 blue genes? I think i'm about to order a pack. I'm just wondering what kind of phenos come out in those. I've been dicking around with a BB project and was thinking about using a male from the 907 blue genes.


I haven't gotten them yet, but they're on my list, I've been thinking about blueberry a lot these days. If you have a blueberry project going, I'd go for it.


----------



## voodoosdaddy (Sep 6, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I haven't gotten them yet, but they're on my list, I've been thinking about blueberry a lot these days. If you have a blueberry project going, I'd go for it.


I'm about to get a pack. from the description it's what I'm looking for. The goosebay blueberry or what ever it was called was the indica side. That's what I'm really trying for. Something that's a good muscle relaxer and also low anxiety. I've got 4 or jd short's crosses started. Einstien's pipe, Sweet pink, wookie cookies, and clown royal. Hopefully I can find something good out of these so I can chunk some pollen. I'm still stuck in the past as far as my weed choices go. BB, NL5Hz, Skunk #1, I like all those old crusty fuckers. Fuck a bunch of runtz and skitlz. This is from a couple of weeks ago. I need to take some new pics and update my grow journal.. I'm really liking these akbeanbrains genetics. I've unintentionally tortured the shit out of these plants and they're still killing it. The fruity stank is really coming out. I think I'm going to hit these with some pollen from an unknown dutch plant I have. God damn if I had a hundred lifetimes I still couldn't chunk enough pollen to satiate my appetite.


----------



## misterlaxx (Sep 8, 2022)

Last bud of my tknl5 f2 nl dom....this stuff is just....beyond my expectations....and my friends all were stoked on it too....its finished cure with a golden hue....itd sticky, solid bitd of crumbly gold...just amazing mouth feel, the high on this even though it is nl dom...was mote of a intensity that was heavy and very nicely psychadelic...this is just far beyond what i expected for only having planted one seed of his...just amazing...and this bud was IMPREGNATED!! my other phenos from DNA Chocolope and malawi from ace & a freebie from seedsource...this bud outdid them alp...its danky and lemon citrus...amazing stuff


----------



## Cptn (Sep 9, 2022)

Radicle420 said:


> *Northern Lights #1
> View attachment 5186697
> View attachment 5186705*


Can you give us a status update on those NL#1's Rad?


----------



## Radicle420 (Sep 10, 2022)

Cptn said:


> Can you give us a status update on those NL#1's Rad?


We just got a little rain so they are a little wet for the pictures. Had some cold nights that have started some leaf fade, I gave them a little 2-3-1 organic fertilizer just in case. Overall they are doing great! Very uniform structure from this line and seemingly early finishing times! 

*Northern Lights #1 *


----------



## felmaera (Sep 13, 2022)

Long time lurker and follower of this thread.
Y'all convinced me over many months to submit an order.
I found Heritageseedbank.com had what I wanted in stock.

Ordered:
Beatrix Choice
NL#5 x Haze
G13 x HP
Cornbread Mafia Mexican Death Sativa
Vintage Blueberry
Williams Wonder
HSB Highland Oaxacan IBL
HSB Lemon Thai IBL

Recieved:
NL#5 x Haze
G13 x HP
Cornbread Mafia Mexican Death Sativa
Vintage Blueberry
Williams Wonder
HSB Highland Oaxacan IBL
HSB Lemon Thai IBL


Freebies:
1x 15 pack Lit farms white runtz
3x 6 pack Red Grape Lebanese × ACC RKS
3x 6 pack Death star x ACC RKS

I dunno what happened, but I am satisfied nonetheless.


----------



## voodoosdaddy (Sep 14, 2022)

felmaera said:


> Long time lurker and follower of this thread.
> Y'all convinced me over many months to submit an order.
> I found Heritageseedbank.com had what I wanted in stock.
> 
> ...


Wow nice list. You're going to have fun with those. I want the mexican death sative and oaxacan ibl but I'm worried about height indoors. Please keep us updated on how they turn out.


----------



## felmaera (Sep 14, 2022)

I am glad to see there are still fans of the list, please take a look at these. These lists are my latest orders, mail is coming soon. 
Disclaimer:
Warning this is only fulfilling a bucket list, please don't pour your life savings into this list.
Thanks for taking interest. 
I will be running some indoors (current setup) but waiting a bit for others to run outdoors(future setup).
Enjoy and thank you,
Phil


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Sep 14, 2022)

felmaera said:


> I am glad to see there are still fans of the list, please take a look at these. These lists are my latest orders, mail is coming soon.
> Disclaimer:
> Warning this is only fulfilling a bucket list, please don't pour your life savings into this list.
> Thanks for taking interest.
> ...


Just order me a couple packs from that FAKE SEEDBANK tab while you’re at it.


----------



## misterlaxx (Sep 15, 2022)

BOY GENIUS said:


> Just order me a couple packs from that FAKE SEEDBANK tab while you’re at it.


BG ....that's an Excel Spreadsheet..


----------



## MySundaysBest (Sep 15, 2022)

felmaera said:


> Long time lurker and follower of this thread.
> Y'all convinced me over many months to submit an order.
> I found Heritageseedbank.com had what I wanted in stock.
> 
> ...


Heritage Seed Bank is clutch. You can get some his stock on the cheap if you participate in the auctions on Instagram. Generally worth it in my experience.


----------



## felmaera (Sep 15, 2022)

Thank you to all who have contributed over the life of this thread, so much great information..
Please let me clarify the fake seedbanks tab my spreadsheet.
I haven't found enough empirical evidence to judge the legitimacy of several seedbanks, and the reviews on RIU were not the best experiences, and I personally have a hesitancy to place an order, until I hear otherwise they are not scammers(learned about many in the strainly.io RIU thread).
Highgrade-seeds.com
Pacificseedbank.com
Please feel free to change my mind, having seen my perspective in the above statement.

The seedbanks I have found that many people have mentioned good experiences with, and most carry AK BB gear from the research I have conducted:
Greatlakesgenetics.com
Seedherenow.com
Jbcseeds.com
Oregoneliteseeds.com
Theseedcellar.com
Heritageseedbank.com

The seedbanks I have had good experiences with, soon to get larger I hope.
Seedsman.com
Seed-city.com
Homegrowncannabisco.com (Kyle Kushman)
Cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk(Attitude)
Justcannabisseed.com (Jerry)
Cltvrs.com

Always sign up for the mailing lists; coupon codes are very helpful in reducing cost and increasing value.
Phil


----------



## BOY GENIUS (Sep 15, 2022)

felmaera said:


> Thank you to all who have contributed over the life of this thread, so much great information..
> Please let me clarify the fake seedbanks tab my spreadsheet.
> I haven't found enough empirical evidence to judge the legitimacy of several seedbanks, and the reviews on RIU were not the best experiences, and I personally have a hesitancy to place an order, until I hear otherwise they are not scammers(learned about many in the strainly.io RIU thread).
> Highgrade-seeds.com
> ...


No judgement from me(surprising from RIU!), but rather a joke about our collective seed hoarding habits.
Also, AKBB sells direct, and with your intended purchase quantity you will be swimming in freebies.


----------



## LunarMOG (Sep 16, 2022)

BOY GENIUS said:


> No judgement from me(surprising from RIU!), but rather a joke about our collective seed hoarding habits.
> Also, AKBB sells direct, and with your intended purchase quantity you will be swimming in freebies.


second, i cant see an advantage to not ordering direct; @Dankortowne is one heck of a nice guy with old school class


----------



## Antidote Man (Sep 17, 2022)

Just sharing some photos. 89NL by AKBB on left, Afghan 90 by The RSC on right. The 89NL way outperformed the afghan 90. Second photo of near ripe, dense, sticky buds on 89NL. Maybe 1.5 weeks to go.. I'll upload harvest photos when done.... 89NL plants one of the best plants I've grown..


----------



## Palomar (Sep 18, 2022)

felmaera said:


> Long time lurker and follower of this thread.
> Y'all convinced me over many months to submit an order.
> I found Heritageseedbank.com had what I wanted in stock.
> 
> ...


Have fun with these, lots of unique genetics here. I’m a big fan of the NL haze, have the haze dom and recently found an odd one… very small, compact plant with thin sativa leaves and took a while to finish, real nice though. Looking forward to the feedback on the Wonder, Cornbread and Lemon Thai. I’m sure he would send out the Beatrix if you didn’t receive. Enjoy

respect,
pal


----------



## N8V Farmer (Sep 20, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> View attachment 5199327View attachment 5199331
> 
> Just sharing some photos. 89NL by AKBB on left, Afghan 90 by The RSC on right. The 89NL way outperformed the afghan 90. Second photo of near ripe, dense, sticky buds on 89NL. Maybe 1.5 weeks to go.. I'll upload harvest photos when done.... 89NL plants one of the best plants I've grown..


Very nice! I have one 89NL that is 2 weeks into flower, first time growing her. How is the nose? AK had said that the 89 will show phenos of NL 2 & 5.


----------



## felmaera (Sep 20, 2022)

Thanks all for the guidance, I have a new order with AK BB completed and on the way.
Ordered:
Boel Oaxacan/Dwarf Oaxacan
Beatrix Choice
Chocolate Thai
Requested:
Dope Beard Durban

I am really excited to soak and crack some seeds this week.


----------



## kroc (Sep 20, 2022)

Grew out a skunk qabbage x tknl5haze and it had a nice fruity skunky smell to it. Very strong smoke, but this pheno in particular was interesting, with a very negative buzz. I was just feeling really annoyed all the sudden and kind of angry. Then asked my wife how she liked it and gave me this look like nahhh lol. She had the same feeling, but i gave the rest away and they never said anything about it being negative. So if you're into weird effects maybe pop this line lol


----------



## Funkentelechy (Sep 20, 2022)

Whoa, strange when that happens, thanks for the review.


----------



## Antidote Man (Sep 20, 2022)

N8V Farmer said:


> Very nice! I have one 89NL that is 2 weeks into flower, first time growing her. How is the nose? AK had said that the 89 will show phenos of NL 2 & 5.


Sweet lemon pledge.. strong enough to make you slightly nauseus


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Sep 20, 2022)

What is the best way to order direct? Email? 
Has anyone grown out his Big Skunk? We are looking for something skunky for our next round.


----------



## felmaera (Sep 20, 2022)

Email [email protected] for the list, they will take it from there.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Sep 20, 2022)

felmaera said:


> Email [email protected] for the list, they will take it from there.


Thank you.


----------



## Antidote Man (Sep 21, 2022)

Chopped a little early. 89 NL drying and curing, a few of the side buds. The 90 Afghan hermied and I found a few seeds. They might be premature, I guess if I waited another week to two they might be viable. But I got moves to make. Only time will tell...


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Sep 22, 2022)

felmaera said:


> Email [email protected] for the list, they will take it from there.


Thanks for the information, we ended up picking up Super Skunk (not on the list) and Hawaiian Cat Piss.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Sep 23, 2022)

TK NL5 Haze / NL1 Big Fuck


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Sep 23, 2022)

Kali Mist


----------



## klyphman (Sep 24, 2022)

@GrownAtHighAltitude Those look great, I’ve been curious about the TKNL5Haze x NL1. It’s a chunker, thanks for sharing.

A few updates on my end.

Clusterfuck will be chopped tomorrow before more damp weather rolls through again. Starting to see amber trichs And any remaining white pistils are fading fast. Very dense buds, a simple pleasure to grow. Extremely resistant to pm and rot (this year at least). Super excited about how early this is finishing—esp since I’ve made a bunch of crosses with it.



NL5/1 x 89 NL
Initiated flowering pretty early and is taking its time filling out. Slow and strady. Really thickening up now though. Also showing solid resistance to outdoor pressures.





Red Grape Lebanese living up to its name. This one smells like grated carrots almost. The other pheno isn’t nearly as colorful, but smells the same.


----------



## MySundaysBest (Sep 24, 2022)

klyphman said:


> @GrownAtHighAltitude Those look great, I’ve been curious about the TKNL5Haze x NL1. It’s a chunker, thanks for sharing.
> 
> A few updates on my end.
> 
> ...


That Red Grape Lebanese looks great. It has great bag appeal potential...


----------



## LunarMOG (Sep 25, 2022)

felmaera said:


> Boel Oaxacan/Dwarf Oaxacan


interested how that goes for ya, sittin on one of these


----------



## DrDukePHD (Sep 25, 2022)

felmaera said:


> Thank you to all who have contributed over the life of this thread, so much great information..
> Please let me clarify the fake seedbanks tab my spreadsheet.
> I haven't found enough empirical evidence to judge the legitimacy of several seedbanks, and the reviews on RIU were not the best experiences, and I personally have a hesitancy to place an order, until I hear otherwise they are not scammers(learned about many in the strainly.io RIU thread).
> Highgrade-seeds.com
> ...


You can order direct from AKBB too by emailing -> [email protected]


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Sep 25, 2022)

DrDukePHD said:


> You can order direct from AKBB too by emailing -> [email protected]


We just ordered direct, he got them in the mail quickly.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Sep 27, 2022)

Seeds arrived quickly and we received free Super Skunk x Chocolate Thai testers

Correction, it's Island Sweet Skunk x Chocolate Thai.


----------



## MissinThe90’sStrains (Sep 28, 2022)

Ordered: Northern Lights #5 (bx) and 907 Blue Genes 

Freebies Requested : Heavy Duty Fruity x 907 Blue Genes and Beatrix Choice x Romulan.

Everything requested was delivered, as well as another surprise freebie called “Tree Spirit” (locktite x pine soul) that sounds like it might be pretty interesting. 

As my name implies, I’m looking to try and collect some of the more nostalgic stuff or their offspring, before they all disappear for good. I had a good buddy who recommended AK Bean Brains for that purpose, and it’s been a nice trip down memory lane looking at some of his offerings. What other old school goodies are hiding in there that don’t get appreciated enough ?


----------



## Radicle420 (Sep 28, 2022)

Dope Beard Durban

Northern Lights #1


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Sep 28, 2022)

A better overall shot of Kali Mist -- Massive cola missiles!


TK NL5 Haze NL1 Big Fuck -- I didn't support it enough this year... Massive weight


----------



## Radicle420 (Sep 29, 2022)

Earliest NL#1 dried nug!!! The rest of the Northern Lights need a week or 2. They seem to tolerate the cold and wind really well. Great strong structure with huge nugs. Smells and tastes like loquats!

100% Organic Outdoor.


----------



## MySundaysBest (Sep 30, 2022)

Northern Lights #5 x Haze

Flower Time: 10 Weeks – Chopped at 70 Days

Structure: Indica Dominant, Northern Lights #5 heavy. Short and squat. Almost no Haze present. Very tight node spacing but the plant doesn't spread out or grow tall; making the secondary canopy only good for washing or pressing unless you do heavy LST. I recommend topping AND LST if doing an indoor grow. Squatness makes this pheno a prime candidate for powdery mildew as well. Preventative measures should be taken seriously for this plant. 

Frost: Surprisingly Heavy - 8.5 out of 10

Yield: Low - Medium 

Terpenes: Wood, Oak, Musk, Earth. No Gas, no fruit, no skunk. Old school musk/dank.


----------



## misterlaxx (Sep 30, 2022)

MySundaysBest said:


> Northern Lights #5 x Haze
> 
> Flower Time: 10 Weeks – Chopped at 70 Days
> 
> ...


effects???


----------



## La Changua (Sep 30, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Kali Mist
> View attachment 5202309
> 
> View attachment 5202310


good job brother, what smells does she have, does she have metallic smells?


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Sep 30, 2022)

La Changua said:


> good job brother, what smells does she have, does she have metallic smells?


Metal haze fuel influence


----------



## La Changua (Sep 30, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Metal haze fuel influence


thanks brother, I have a 2002 kali mist, strong metallic smell and I can't find a father for it, in the new kali mist I didn't find metallic smells, I was waiting for a report from km akbean. thanks for the contribution.


----------



## MySundaysBest (Oct 1, 2022)

misterlaxx said:


> effects???


I'll let you know after the cure.


----------



## misterlaxx (Oct 1, 2022)

MySundaysBest said:


> I'll let you know after the cure.


I'm retarded, absolutely !


----------



## klyphman (Oct 1, 2022)

NL5/NL1 x 89 NL
Starting to make branches bend


----------



## Radicle420 (Oct 3, 2022)

Hawaiian Cat Piss - Got the 1st cut off of the 2 earliest phenos. Needing a couple more weeks on the sativa dom pheno's.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Oct 3, 2022)

Radicle420 said:


> Hawaiian Cat Piss - Got the 1st cut off of the 2 earliest phenos. Needing a couple more week on the sativa dom pheno's.
> View attachment 5207420


Ooo, did you get any with extra-long middle leaf fingers?


----------



## felmaera (Oct 3, 2022)

Hey all,
Updates....
Some germinated last week in paper towel, some soaked tonight in a solution of filtered water, H2O2, and Clonex.

HSB 1979 Highland Oaxacan Gold
RSC Afghani mix
RSC Iranian
RSC Lao Gold
RSC Tashkurgan
TLT Iraq Babylon
New420Guy Cherry Pie
New420Guy Post Traumatic Purple
New420Guy Original Grape 48
AK Bean Brains NL#5 Haze
AK Bean Brains Vintage Blueberry
AK Bean Brains Beatrix Choice 
Barney's Farm Acapulco Gold
Justcannabisseed Santa Marta Colombian Gold
Exotic Alchemy Lambsbread
Soma NYC Diesel


----------



## hillbill (Oct 4, 2022)

Do I need a label maker or will my Sharpie do?


----------



## felmaera (Oct 4, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Do I need a label maker or will my Sharpie do?


My sharpie handwriting on Burpee tags is AFU and permanent, the Brother PTouch labels are much neater and can be removed. First run using the label maker, it was worth getting, I would recommend, hope that helps.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 4, 2022)

I actually use colored sticks or old mini blinds cut in half and then about 4” to a point, then comes Sharpie. Infinite supply and free.


----------



## kroc (Oct 4, 2022)

i bet youll like that vintage blueberry, i ran it crossed with blueberry muffin and it was spot on. i use painters tape on my solos cuz i reuse em lol

Here's skunk #1 x superskunk, two phenos I flowered, one sweet smelling (reddish fans) the other more chemmy nasty


----------



## Radicle420 (Oct 4, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Ooo, did you get any with extra-long middle leaf fingers?


I had one that had a somewhat exaggerated middle leaf, but maybe not in the "extra" category. Did you find something you like within that leaf expression?


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Oct 4, 2022)

Radicle420 said:


> I had one that had a somewhat exaggerated middle leaf, but maybe not in the "extra" category. Did you find something you like within that leaf expression?


AKBB has stated that the ones with the long middle leaves are the most ammoniated.


----------



## klyphman (Oct 4, 2022)

kroc said:


> i bet youll like that vintage blueberry, i ran it crossed with blueberry muffin and it was spot on. i use painters tape on my solos cuz i reuse em lol
> 
> Here's skunk #1 x superskunk, two phenos I flowered, one sweet smelling (reddish fans) the other more chemmy nasty View attachment 5207647View attachment 5207648


Those look great. Indoor or outdoor? Hard to tell with the flat black background.


----------



## kroc (Oct 4, 2022)

klyphman said:


> Those look great. Indoor or outdoor? Hard to tell with the flat black background.


these are indoor, i bet they would do real good outside though


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 5, 2022)

[email protected] is the correct email. Are you sure he wasn't telling you there is a $60 list as in the packs cost $60? I have a hard time believing he charges to see the list now, I just emailed him September 20th and was talking to him last night about some heritage fertilized chicken eggs he'd send me for free as long as I cover shipping.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Oct 5, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> [email protected] is the correct email. Are you sure he wasn't telling you there is a $60 list as in the packs cost $60? I have a hard time believing he charges to see the list now, I just emailed him September 20th and was talking to him last night about some heritage fertilized chicken eggs he'd send me for free as long as I cover shipping.


The master list is $60/each. There is another list of elites that are $100/each


----------



## slacker140 (Oct 5, 2022)

perpnewb said:


> Hello and thank you to everyone that's contributed to this thread!
> 
> I probably wouldn't have signed up but I just reached out to AKBB via email and was ask to pay $60 to see "the master list". I hadn't read mention of it prior and I want quite a few things so I'm just curious if this sound right? I shot him a dm on IG as a form of two factor authentication because the seed biz seems ripe with hustles, but haven't received a response. Pretty sure it's the correct email: [email protected]
> 
> I don't know. I guess I was just taken back by it. I'll pay it if that's what I have to do to gain greater access. But is it one time, or each? It wasn't specified.


He probably just forgot to link the lists in his email. He forgot on mine and followed up a bit later with the links to the lists. The $60 is the cost of the packs on the list and a separate list for $100 packs.


----------



## misterlaxx (Oct 5, 2022)

perpnewb said:


> Hello and thank you to everyone that's contributed to this thread!
> 
> I probably wouldn't have signed up but I just reached out to AKBB via email and was ask to pay $60 to see "the master list". I hadn't read mention of it prior and I want quite a few things so I'm just curious if this sound right? I shot him a dm on IG as a form of two factor authentication because the seed biz seems ripe with hustles, but haven't received a response. Pretty sure it's the correct email: [email protected]
> 
> I don't know. I guess I was just taken back by it. I'll pay it if that's what I have to do to gain greater access. But is it one time, or each? It wasn't specified.


Pics or it didn't happen captn


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 5, 2022)

It's funny, new account signs up and immediately trashes someone who by all accounts seems to be a pretty good human. WhAt ArE tHe ChAnCeS?


----------



## misterlaxx (Oct 5, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> It's funny, new account signs up and immediately trashes someone who by all accounts seems to be a pretty good human. WhAt ArE tHe ChAnCeS?


We are legion


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 5, 2022)

$60 packs

68 Santa Cruz Haze/M48 F2

68 Santa Cruz Haze/M48 F3

A1/Super Skunk 

A1 Testerossa/Skunk Qabbage

AK 4 Way Pure indica BX F2

Americanna/Black Dom HP NL1

Americanna/NL1

Americanna/TK NL5 Haze

Americana Big Skunk BX

Americanna/Super Skunk

Big Skunk/A1

Big Skunk/Hawaiian Cat Piss 

Big Skunk/NL1 

Big Skunk/Williams Wonder

Black Domina/MTFNL1
Black Dom NW Hash Plant/Super Skunk

Black Domina/Super Skunk

Black Domina/TKNL5 Haze 

Black Triangle/Americanna F2

Blue Balls 

Blueberry/Freezeland 

Blueberry/Lemon Glade

Blueberry Muffin/Romulan

Blue Blood/MTF

Blue Blood/Romulan

Blue Blood/Super Skunk 

Blue Blood/Vintage Blueberry

Blue Dream/TK NL5 Haze (blue meanie) 

Blue Dream/TK-TK NL5 Haze

Boel Oaxacan/Dwarf Oaxacan

CGPR/Romulan 

Deathstarosa F2

Dope Beard Durban/Consumption 

Dope Beard Durban/Rhodesian Poison 

DTHF F4

Durbalayan (77himolayan/Durban f3)

Freezeland IBL

G13 Grailhaze-MTF-NL1/Consumption 

Gasolime/MTF

GMO/Blueberry (rotten berries)

Gorilla Glue 4/Black Domina-NWHP-NL1

Grapefruit Web/Grapefruit Bad Ass
GSC/NL1

GST Skunk/Black Domina-NWHP-NL1

Heavy Duty Friuty/Grape God FPOG

ISS-NL1/MTF

Karel’s Haze/Starfighter

Knik Goosebay Blueberry/Super Skunk 

Lemontree/chocolate Thai -NL2

Lime OG/Durban 

Lime OG/Williams Wonder

Loang Probang/Black Domina

Local PHK/Durban Poison

Macanuska/NL1

Matty Cakes

Medical Skunk

Moonshine Haze/NL5

MTF/PHC

MTF/Sherberghan

NL1 Big Skunk/NL1

NL5-NL1/Super Skunk

Oaxacan/Big Skunk

PHC-NL1/TKNL5 Haze 

PHC/Big Skunk 

PHK/Durban Poison 

PHK NL1

PHK/Williams Wonder 

PHK/Vintage Blueberry

Rip Snort (Mango Biche)/TKNL5 Haze

Romulan/MTF-NL1

SensiStar Big Skunk

SensiStar/Durban

Skunk Qabbage/Genius Thai Americanna 

Skunk Qabbage/Mango

Skunk Qabbage/MTF BX F1

Skunk Qabbage/TKNL5 Haze

Skunk Qabbage/Purple-Stardawg F1
Smuckers Grailhaze-C99/MTF NL1

So Rom (So Hum/Romulan)

SSH/TK NL 5 Haze

Stardawg NL1/Super Skunk 

Stardawg/Starfighter F2

Stardawg/Super Skunk 

Sunset Octane/TK NL5 HAZE 

Sunshine 4/Ghash 

Sunshine 4-Ghash/Blueberry Thai

Sunshine 4-Ghash/Consumption 

Sunshine 4-Ghash-Hash Plant/NL5

Sunshine 4-Ghash/Rhodesian Poison 

Sunshine 4-Ghash/Williams Wonder

The One/Chocolope 

The One/Chocolate Thai -NL2

TK NL5 Haze/Black Domina NW Hash Plant-NL1

TK NL5 Haze/Hawaiian Cat Piss

TK NL5 Haze/ MTF

TKNL5 Haze/NL5 

TK NL5 Haze/Sawtooth Skunk

TK/TK NL5 Haze F2

TK NL5 Haze/PHK-NL1 

TK-TK NL5 Haze/Chocolate Thai NL2

Tropolope/Super Skunk 

Vintage Blueberry 

Williams Wonder/Vintage Blueberry


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 5, 2022)

$100 packs

68 Santa Cruz Haze/A5-NL5-Haze

89 NL

907 Blue Genes

95 Black Domina BX

Americanna BX

Beatrix Choice 

Big Fuck/Kali Mist

Black & Tan (Uptown Brown)/95 Black Dom

Blueberry Cream

Bucket list BX

Cantalope Haze/89 NL

CBH/A5-NL5-Haze

CGPR/TK NL5 Haze

Chocolate Thai NL2 

Chocolate Thai

Chocolope 

Cluster Fuck (Uranus cut atf/mtf bx2)

Consumption

Consumption/Rhodesian Poison 

Cuban Black Haze x A5/NL5/Haze

DeathStar BX

Dope Beard Durban

Flattop Haze A5/NL5-Haze F3

G13/HP

Ghash/93 Black Domina F3

Golden Showers 

GST/Consumption

Hawaiian Cat Piss V3

Hawaiian Cat Piss/Chocolope

Ike’s Afghani 80’s Humbolt 

Kali Mist F4

Mexican Death Sativa 

MTF BX4

NL1 

NL5 

NL5 Haze

NL5/89 NL

NL5-NL1/89NL

PHK/TK NL5 Haze 

RKS-DC/SS F3

Romulan BX 

Sensi Star F4

Skunk Qabbage BX7

Skunk Qabbage/Tropolope 

SoHum Blk Dom/95 Blk Dom F2

SoHum Blk Dom BX

SSSC-M48

SSSC/Durban

Sunrise Thai/Chocolope 

TK NL5 Haze F3 (NL DOM, or TK DOM or HAZE DOM)

TK NL5 Haze/Kali Mist

TKNL5 Haze/NL1 (Big Fuck) 

TK-TK NL5 Haze/Lime BX

Tropolope/Romulan

Uber Cluster (Cluster Fuck-ACC/MTF)

White 91/Chem 91 BX

White 91/TK NL5 Haze F2

Williams Wonder F4


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 5, 2022)

perpnewb said:


> Lol, I hope so. It was worded oddly, but there wasn't a list provided or link in the email. I responded to his email with no response. After just listening to that podcast today I especially thought it was odd. I checked out for a period and hadn't heard of the drama with cap, but laughed my ass off. I thought it was great.
> 
> I'll just wait to see how he responds, but I'm assuming at this point that you're correct. Thanks


He takes a day to respond sometimes.


----------



## misterlaxx (Oct 5, 2022)

perpnewb said:


> Lol, I hope so. It was worded oddly, but there wasn't a list provided or link in the email. I responded to his email with no response. After just listening to that podcast today I especially thought it was odd. I checked out for a period and hadn't heard of the drama with cap, but laughed my ass off. I thought it was great.
> 
> I'll just wait to see how he responds, but I'm assuming at this point that you're correct. Thanks



THE ONUS IS ON YOU TO PRESENT YOUR EVIDENCE...CTRL + ALT + PRNTSCRN Buttons on a computer, then save file in wordpad or word/ MS paint and post here


----------



## misterlaxx (Oct 5, 2022)

perpnewb said:


> Or you'll hook it up. Even better


also, Welcome to the site (45 minutes ago)


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 5, 2022)

perpnewb said:


> Fucking gitty! Thanks man!!
> 
> And to the other dude; that hardly seems necessary but OK, its my first post. Not like I was attempting slander or anything lol.


He definitely was not asking you to pay $60 to view the list. And your post came off kind of shitty towards him.


----------



## misterlaxx (Oct 5, 2022)

perpnewb said:


> I'm juggling a couple conversations and things, and had no idea I'd be so inept at attaching a screen shot on my phone. But thanks


yeah dude, really review your tone before you post again in that manner, it does look like a genuine misunderstanding by a non-english speaking person, or a touched person...but regardless, Nope is correct, it almost implicitly sounded like you were dog whistling.

It's ok, AK has touched a lot of our hearts..may you be Kano'd next


----------



## misterlaxx (Oct 5, 2022)

perpnewb said:


> Perhaps in your eyes, but haters are gonna hate. I can't help that. I was just being diligent, or so I thought. Like I said, I was taken back.
> 
> Also I'll make it up by buying a bunch of gear because that was all I was doing. I cut the part out about my having absolute respect and appreciation for what he's doing. But I left my name . Now if you don't mind I'd like to go over the list. Thanks again for posting it.


Hey....I love you


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Oct 5, 2022)

Good grief.

60 -- https://docs.google.com/document/d/12xDMnFPEB-vVyN0mJXS1HVFqvYJjnLyFHvtOMPX2Geo
100 -- https://docs.google.com/document/d/14crnqTyaVg4IYPKKFVMEtjQmNhjH7-Qd7MJFqv6NRxU


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Oct 5, 2022)

I want that Big Fuck / Kali Mist. I have both of those plants in my garden this year and they are the tallest by far! Super missile colas on the Kali Mist. The Big Fuck is really robust and, big.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Oct 5, 2022)

perpnewb said:


> Well, I apologize to whomever I offended.
> 
> "or a touched person"
> 
> ...


Just email him what you are looking for. I picked up some off list stuff.


----------



## BigRed469 (Oct 8, 2022)

Here's a bud from a lower branch off of my outdoor Mexican Death Sativa. I'm getting ready to give the old girl the chop here next weekend or so, weather permitting.


----------



## Waterboy420 (Oct 9, 2022)

Hase someone grown A1 Blueberry x Locomotion?


----------



## Rurumo (Oct 9, 2022)

BigRed469 said:


> Here's a bud from a lower branch off of my outdoor Mexican Death Sativa. I'm getting ready to give the old girl the chop here next weekend or so, weather permitting.View attachment 5209891


I'd love to hear a quick smoke report on that at some point!


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (Oct 9, 2022)

Waterboy420 said:


> Hase someone grown A1 Blueberry x Locomotion?


I’d like to know about that as well, Gotta love locomotion! And blueberry is always nice in its own regard too


----------



## BigRed469 (Oct 9, 2022)

I'll get a report on that here shortly. Stay tuned


----------



## klyphman (Oct 14, 2022)

NL5/1 x 89 NL

Starting to see some amber and just pulled a few colas last night that were poking out from the edges of my shelter. Lots of wind and rain, but sunshine coming up. Thiiick, big buds.



Red Grape Lebanese. No amber yet, but I think it’ll be chop time soon.
So pretty. Still getting that ‘just pulled a carrot from the ground’ smell.


----------



## voodoosdaddy (Oct 14, 2022)

Colombian gold/panama red X A5/NL5Hz. Awesome crystal production with hard buds. Smells like fresh mango, Pine and lemon on the exhale with none of the mango taste. Great for long drives. Makes you stoned but still functional. Good for cleaning the garage. My sister called it bogger bud because it's so sticky. Ak beanbrains will get a lot more of my business in the future.


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Oct 15, 2022)

voodoosdaddy said:


> Colombian gold/panama red X A5/NL5Hz. Awesome crystal production with hard buds. Smells like fresh mango, Pine and lemon on the exhale with none of the mango taste. Great for long drives. Makes you stoned but still functional. Good for cleaning the garage. My sister called it bogger bud because it's so sticky. Ak beanbrains will get a lot more of my business in the future.
> 
> View attachment 5212776View attachment 5212777View attachment 5212778View attachment 5212779View attachment 5212780View attachment 5212781View attachment 5212782


@Dankortowne wow! This is super nice


----------



## voodoosdaddy (Oct 15, 2022)

sweetisland2009 said:


> @Dankortowne wow! This is super nice


It's all about the seeds. I had a bad light leak for the first month of flower. I lost I think 7 plants from other breeders from hermaphroditism. All 3 of his kept chugging on though. I can't blame the other breeders because I think anybody's gear would hermie with all the problems I had. I haven't done indoor in 15 years so I made a bunch of rookie mistakes from being out of practice, plus it's a new grow room that I pieced together from second hand craigs list parts and pieces. I used General hydroponics fertilizer, miracle grow bloom booster, cheap soil with a few organic amendments, fermented Korean stinky juice and Co2. If you don't have good genetics the rest of it don't matter.


----------



## Radicle420 (Oct 15, 2022)

Northern Lights #1 (ACC x AKBB) 

These nugs are seriously dense. They have battled out the cold and fairly wet fall quite well. Great structure that holds itself up against the winds and rains. Pretty good pm resistance. Not always going to be your biggest yielder, but well worth it! Narcotic high!


----------



## Kndreyn (Oct 16, 2022)

I wanted to come back with a report on my AKBB Chocolope experience. This has been curing since May and it has become our favorite smoke around here as of late. I had two phenos, this one was a lemon zest smelling beauty. The other was more chocolate/coffee. Unfortunately I had a security scare recently and had to let these go. Luckily I have about 12 seeds left to find some more keepers when the time is right. Highly recommend this strain.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 16, 2022)

Humble beginnings here. 2 150w HPS and a 70w HPS flood lights were my first 3 “grow lights”.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Oct 27, 2022)

Kali Mist final pics. The terps and the taste are all metal haze. The high is soaring and almost all in the head.
This matches the original Serious catalog description 100%, including the long stacked missile colas.
It was also the most frost tolerant of all plants in the garden, multiple days of mid 20F nights with rain and it was still standing, no bud spots. No bug damage.
A++ would recommend.


----------



## Rurumo (Oct 27, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Kali Mist final pics. The terps and the taste are all metal haze. The high is soaring and almost all in the head.
> This matches the original Serious catalog description 100%, including the long stacked missile colas.
> It was also the most frost tolerant of all plants in the garden, multiple days of mid 20F nights and it was still standing, no bud spots. No bug damage.
> A++ would recommend.
> ...


Very nice! Love the old Kali Mist.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Oct 27, 2022)

Excerpt from my post in the Shoreline thread - https://www.rollitup.org/t/shoreline-genetics.915054/post-17143648

Since it's an AKBB collab, I thought I would post a few pics here too.

TK / NL5 / Haze x Kush Mints / GDP testers


----------



## Funkentelechy (Oct 27, 2022)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> Kali Mist final pics. The terps and the taste are all metal haze. The high is soaring and almost all in the head.
> This matches the original Serious catalog description 100%, including the long stacked missile colas.
> It was also the most frost tolerant of all plants in the garden, multiple days of mid 20F nights and it was still standing, no bud spots. No bug damage.
> A++ would recommend.
> ...


Love it man, beautiful plant! Thanks for sharing. And, I freakin' love your fence.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Oct 27, 2022)

Funkentelechy said:


> Love it man, beautiful plant! Thanks for sharing. And, I freakin' love your fence.


Thanks!

It's Aspen latillas, commonly referred to here as Coyote Fence.  

It's not quite tall enough to fully contain my growing aspirations but it works.


----------



## Radicle420 (Oct 27, 2022)

*'95 Black Domina - *Seeing some nice purples with the cold weather. Really nice long colas that took forever to finish up after starting so quickly. Great pm resistance with tall branching that can handle the rain and wind.


----------



## klyphman (Oct 28, 2022)

Love the outdoor updates, guess I’m due too.

Clusterfuck has been chopped for a month now, just sampled last night. Oh yeah, that is some solid indica potency. Really hit me in both body and head, settled into the body. Tight resinous buds, highly resistant to rot and pm (and early flowering). Highly recommend and look forward to playing with some of the crosses I made using this mom.

Both Red Grape Leb are chopped and in process of cure. No sample yet. Fresh carrot terps for days. One loose purple bud structure, one tighter bud structure, no purpling. Same smells on both.

The NL5/1 x 89 NL is still curing, no smoke test yet. The big buds seemed to have lost a lot of size in the dry. Turns out the calyxs were not packed in tightly. Will report back when I give a test in a week or so. Muted smells, as was the case throughout.

And here is a PHK bx gonna get chopped this weekend. Small tight nugs, wont be a huge yield, but will smoke soooo nice. Lovely coloring on it too. Last year mine stayed green throughout. Getting purple, gold and orange foliage on this year’s plant.


----------



## DrDukePHD (Nov 6, 2022)

AKBB
Strain: (NL#1)

I was a newbie grower on this one. I did EVERYTHING WRONG. Basically did everything I could (unknowingly) to kill this plant.

It took all the abuse, overwatering, wild PH swings, over-nutes like it was nothing. No herm issues, no complaints... just a champ.

Truly honored that my 1st seed to harvest grow EVER was with AK Bean Brains genetics rock solid NL1 



The very first "lower" bud I trimmed


----------



## Cptn (Nov 9, 2022)

Congrats!
Any pics of the plants growing @DrDukePHD ?
Thanks


----------



## DrDukePHD (Nov 10, 2022)

Cptn said:


> Congrats!
> Any pics of the plants growing @DrDukePHD ?
> Thanks





Here's after I'd neglected it with too much love  Zero fan leaves left. What a soldier!


----------



## Cptn (Nov 19, 2022)

DrDukePHD said:


> View attachment 5224208
> View attachment 5224209
> 
> Here's after I'd neglected it with too much love  Zero fan leaves left. What a soldier!
> View attachment 5224212


That's beautiful Duke


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (Nov 20, 2022)

Well I just got a direct list today, there are so many to choose from I don’t really know where to start, and after seeing so many good ones in this thread doesn’t make it any easier lol

I am very interested in most of his gear, I think I couldn’t go wrong no matter what I pick I’m leaning towards a Black Domina cross or a TK NL5 Haze cross or an Americanna cross.

Any recommendations y’all? I will be running these indoors of course.


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 20, 2022)

weednerd.anthony.850 said:


> Any recommendations y’all? I will be running these indoors of course.


Any of the TKNL5Haze, really. The Haze dominant is supposed to be the ultimate, and those are on my list next to hunt through for a keeper.

I have been super impressed by the Big Fuck variant (TK NL5 Haze NL1). I was doubly impressed with the Kali Mist this year because I am a goober for haze. I am planning on buying the Big Fuck / Kali Mist for this reason. They should be awesome together. Both grow huge long missile colas.

I also really liked the Hawaiian Cat Piss, I keep coming back to the jar even though the bud structure was more sativa haze like, and I've got tons of rock hard nugs from other strains. Those catpiss terps are just off the hook.


----------



## klyphman (Nov 20, 2022)

weednerd.anthony.850 said:


> Well I just got a direct list today, there are so many to choose from I don’t really know where to start, and after seeing so many good ones in this thread doesn’t make it any easier lol
> 
> I am very interested in most of his gear, I think I couldn’t go wrong no matter what I pick I’m leaning towards a Black Domina cross or a TK NL5 Haze cross or an Americanna cross.
> 
> Any recommendations y’all? I will be running these indoors of course.


Can’t go wrong with any of his NL work, imo.
Thinking of getting a Big Skunk cross next order I place.
The first thing of his I grew was a few years ago, outdoors. NL1/ Big Skunk x NL 1. Hooked me on akbb, not goin back.
Snag some PHK bx if you ever see it or if it becomes available again. Top notch, easy to grow .

I hear you about the list, so much to daydream on.


----------



## gzussaves69 (Nov 20, 2022)

klyphman said:


> Can’t go wrong with any of his NL work, imo.
> Thinking of getting a Big Skunk cross next order I place.
> The first thing of his I grew was a few years ago, outdoors. NL1/ Big Skunk x NL 1. Hooked me on akbb, not goin back.
> Snag some PHK bx if you ever see it or if it becomes available again. Top notch, easy to grow .
> ...


Good to know, popping some of these next run.


----------



## Palomar (Nov 21, 2022)

klyphman said:


> Can’t go wrong with any of his NL work, imo.
> Thinking of getting a Big Skunk cross next order I place.
> The first thing of his I grew was a few years ago, outdoors. NL1/ Big Skunk x NL 1. Hooked me on akbb, not goin back.
> Snag some PHK bx if you ever see it or if it becomes available again. Top notch, easy to grow .
> ...


Im pretty sure that it’s buy 2 get 1 direct from AKBB For Black Friday this week (And free tester). I’m finishing the new Black and Tan and the nose is very nice, sweet and uniform plants. Enjoyed some TKNLHaze this weekend, a go to for me as well as the NLHaze. The HDF GG FPOB is crazy loud fruit, nice cure on it that held the nose. Also ran the White TKNLHaze earlier this year and very nice, strong phenos. Happy hunting! Enjoy the holidays.

respect,
pal


----------



## Turpman (Nov 21, 2022)

Chocolope a couple weeks ago.

Also have 5 out of 15 Vintage blueberry make it above ground. Notified AK about the issues. Said I’d Ak know how they pan out. Most sprouted and stalled. Replacement may not be nessesary. Said he had fresh beans in the making. Picks to come.


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 22, 2022)

Here is an Elvis x ACC RKS freebie growing at my buddy's house in a 3x3 under an FC30000:





It's a nice frosty, chunky, little plant. Probably little since we were both topping for 4 colas and transplanted at 12/12 from liter pots, just practicing size restriction for the sativas we'll be growing next. This is a neat plant though, smells like fresh lemons. A bit leafy, but super dense and frosty underneath. These heavy skunk strains always grow so nice in veg.


----------



## gringocook (Nov 28, 2022)

Full season outdoor Beatrix Choice from this Summer. Great old school, complex, grape bubblegum flavor. Great uplifting sativa high. Stretches like crazy and really puts on a lot of buds all along the long drooping branches.


----------



## klyphman (Nov 30, 2022)

Thanks for the Beatrix Choice info. Esp the stretchiness. Been curious about that one.


Reporting back on this summer‘s grow:
Clusterfuck isn’t super loud, but has a rich pleasing cannabis scent. Best bag appeal of all grown this summer, imo. Very potent indica effects. Super relaxing smooth smoke. Munching and musing.

Red Grape Lebanese produced two plants that looked quite different. One with dense green buds, compact. The other had fluffier purple buds, the calyx’s are purple, really lovely. Both have a very carroty smell and both smoke with body effects similar to Clusterfuck, but with increased sharp alertness upstairs. 

NL5/NL1 x 89 NL Feel it quickly behind the eyes, but not much more for 15 or 20 mins. As it creeps in, it lifts my spirits and enhances my mood quite a bit, positive mind space worries away, effects lasting hours. Body effects are not super pronounced. Relaxing and lightening, not narcotic or heavy at all. Not much smell, pretty mild.

PHK bx  like last year, thick nugs, expanding smoke, hashy dank smells, relaxing, nighttime effects. Lasting and effective.


Excited for whatever next season brings.


----------



## Antidote Man (Nov 30, 2022)

What's - PHK ?


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Nov 30, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> What's - PHK ?


Purple Hindu Kush


----------



## Teeter (Dec 1, 2022)

Is there a way to buy direct from AK? I see on another AK thread there’s a stain list..


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Dec 1, 2022)

Email [email protected] and ask for the lists. There are 2 lists. A $60/pack and $100/pack list.


----------



## Teeter (Dec 1, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> Email [email protected] and ask for the lists. There are 2 lists. A $60/pack and $100/pack list.


Thank you!


----------



## GrassBurner (Dec 2, 2022)

PHK bx is tits. Like @klyphman said, easy to grow, great smoke, and I've always gotten great yields


----------



## Turpman (Dec 3, 2022)

5 Vintage blueberry 2boys in the group.
Chockalope.


----------



## LGND (Dec 5, 2022)

Very excited I found AK Bean Brains and what a relief to see some diverse and old genetics compared to all the cookie crosses being pumped out today. I picked up Chocolope, TK x NL5 Haze F3, and MTF BX4. Can't wait to pop them.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Dec 5, 2022)

We started 18 seeds total. 6 of Old School Skunk, Hawaiian Cat Piss v3 and ISS x Chocolate Thai. 3 of 6 Old School Skunk were female, 4 of 6 Hawaiian Cat are female and we still have a few weeks until we learn the sex of the ISS x Chocolate Thai.


----------



## misterlaxx (Dec 5, 2022)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> We started 18 seeds total. 6 of Old School Skunk, Hawaiian Cat Piss v3 and ISS x Chocolate Thai. 3 of 6 Old School Skunk were female, 4 of 6 Hawaiian Cat are female and we still have a few weeks until we learn the sex of the ISS x Chocolate Thai.


I'm tracking your iss chocolate Thai progress sir

What would you say? 12 week?


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Dec 5, 2022)

misterlaxx said:


> I'm tracking your iss chocolate Thai progress sir
> 
> What would you say? 12 week?


They are in solo cups right now, been topped once. I need to clear some of the others before I up pot them. I'll try to grab pics later.


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Dec 12, 2022)

Anybody else take advantage of the drop at JBC? Great pricing right now with the RIU discount. I snagged his Chocolope finally and a new cross of Island sweet skunk x chocolate thai


----------



## bodhipop (Dec 13, 2022)

sweetisland2009 said:


> Anybody else take advantage of the drop at JBC? Great pricing right now with the RIU discount. I snagged his Chocolope finally and a new cross of Island sweet skunk x chocolate thai
> 
> View attachment 5236937


bro! that lemon tree x sensi star f2...
PHK (nature farm cut) x NL1 for $48, sheesh


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Dec 13, 2022)

sweetisland2009 said:


> Anybody else take advantage of the drop at JBC? Great pricing right now with the RIU discount. I snagged his Chocolope finally and a new cross of Island sweet skunk x chocolate thai
> 
> View attachment 5236937


I have ISS x Chocolate Thai in solocups right now. They need to be up potted , but they are virgourous.


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Dec 13, 2022)

bodhipop said:


> bro! that lemon tree x sensi star f2...
> PHK (nature farm cut) x NL1 for $48, sheesh


correction: $48 -$4.80

I’ve run his NL1 3Way and it was exactly what I’d hoped it to be. Single cola old school pine enjoyable smoke


----------



## Grojak (Dec 13, 2022)

Turpman said:


> Chocolope a couple weeks ago.
> View attachment 5229177
> Also have 5 out of 15 Vintage blueberry make it above ground. Notified AK about the issues. Said I’d Ak know how they pan out. Most sprouted and stalled. Replacement may not be nessesary. Said he had fresh beans in the making. Picks to come.


just jarred up 2 pheno’s of Chocolope, one has intense Cantaloupe/pineapple terps the other has more earthy cantaloupe. Both were tall stretchy growers.

I ran 3 seeds of 4 different strains this run to determine what I want to runn a pack of next, ruled 2 out so now it’s between Chocolope and Willie Nelson


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 14, 2022)

I saw the new Chocolate Thai listing at JBC, can anyone confirm if this is the Drawoh line? I'm glad to see another source for it pop up, really unique terps and great medical effects. I think I read that Dutch Flowers picked up their Choc Thai and Lemon Thai from the same breeder in Hawaii back in the day.


----------



## misterlaxx (Dec 14, 2022)

Grojak said:


> just jarred up 2 pheno’s of Chocolope, one has intense Cantaloupe/pineapple terps the other has more earthy cantaloupe. Both were tall stretchy growers.
> 
> I ran 3 seeds of 4 different strains this run to determine what I want to runn a pack of next, ruled 2 out so now it’s between Chocolope and Willie Nelson


I feel like the musky cannalope smell smells like pussy on my pheno, I have an SSH male from Mr Nice / Chocolope right now, and I swear it's good pussy stank just like the mother who was Chocolope from DNA


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 14, 2022)

Here is an Elvis x ACC RKS freebie, very undemanding plant and getting really dense and frosty, but no smell (kind of odd considering parents)


----------



## Grojak (Dec 19, 2022)

misterlaxx said:


> I feel like the musky cannalope smell smells like pussy on my pheno, I have an SSH male from Mr Nice / Chocolope right now, and I swear it's good pussy stank just like the mother who was Chocolope from DNA


I have that pussy pheno in a jar, didn’t keep her around though, semi auto flowered fro seed under 135w led, tried to keep the clone around but couldnot really get my veg growth out of her. I’ve only had a few strains do this, I had a Serious Seeds bubblegum cut from seed that struggled like the Chocolope and a couple other clones, including my blueberry breeding mom, that have had to have 24/0 light to keep from wanting to preflower. I think they all had Thai lineage in there.


----------



## misterlaxx (Dec 19, 2022)

Grojak said:


> I have that pussy pheno in a jar, didn’t keep her around though, semi auto flowered fro seed under 135w led, tried to keep the clone around but couldnot really get my veg growth out of her. I’ve only had a few strains do this, I had a Serious Seeds bubblegum cut from seed that struggled like the Chocolope and a couple other clones, including my blueberry breeding mom, that have had to have 24/0 light to keep from wanting to preflower. I think they all had Thai lineage in there.


That's exactly mine, the veg was probably fucked though because I mixed a top dense soil mix...but got two in 3 gals and I'll take pics tonight...it's edging into funky fruity terps, it smells amazing...I think I will have sex with ssh...it's a gem


----------



## misterlaxx (Dec 20, 2022)

Thus is the vagina, I swore it was my ace malawi x Mr nice ssh. But that smell its emitting is just so reminiscent of the seeds i popped aside it, which was dna chocolope ssh...the other two In the background are the actual chcolope ssh crosses I made. They grew Hella fast in jacks 321, the other ones are super soil. But man. I wish I cloned this small batch, I may reveg her and clone, but who knows


----------



## Funkentelechy (Dec 20, 2022)

Close-up of Purple Hindu Kush, grown outdoor, organic no-till.


----------



## Funkentelechy (Dec 20, 2022)

Purple Hindu Kush


----------



## misterlaxx (Dec 20, 2022)

Funkentelechy said:


> Purple Hindu Kush
> View attachment 5239882


whats the rub smell like?


----------



## Funkentelechy (Dec 20, 2022)

Blueberry citrus with a slightly floral funk, like violets and blue cheese.


----------



## misterlaxx (Dec 20, 2022)

Mqm6zh 6j Qhs


Funkentelechy said:


> Pineapple with a slightly floral funk, like violets and blue cheese.


sounds delightful


----------



## Funkentelechy (Dec 20, 2022)

There is another pheno that is fairly common from this strain, though I didn't get it this year, that smells like mandarin orange and tastes like freshly peeled orange zest. 
She can be harvested fairly early which is when I think you get more of the orange pheno, but she can go for a long time if allowed to do so, at which point she will get a little more potent but less sweet flavor wise, more musky, kushy.


----------



## C2F Exotic (Dec 20, 2022)

Funkentelechy said:


> Blueberry citrus with a slightly floral funk, like violets and blue cheese.


Is that pure PHK? Or the PHK/NL?


----------



## Funkentelechy (Dec 20, 2022)

PHK BX


----------



## misterlaxx (Dec 20, 2022)

Funkentelechy said:


> PHK BX


are you lying? I'm jk, it really does look fucking delicious..goddammit I can't wait to pop Matty Cakes


----------



## Funkentelechy (Dec 21, 2022)

misterlaxx said:


> are you lying?


----------



## misterlaxx (Dec 21, 2022)

Funkentelechy said:


> View attachment 5240303


I was kidding dammit, I saw it on ze list, and nice, two more gems


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 21, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Here is an Elvis x ACC RKS freebie, very undemanding plant and getting really dense and frosty, but no smell (kind of odd considering parents)
> 
> View attachment 5237504
> 
> View attachment 5237505


These look great! I've got the Elvis x Dalls Old School Skunk freebies. This makes me want to grow them out. Anyone know anything about this Dallas Old School Skunk?


----------



## misterlaxx (Dec 21, 2022)

MtRainDog said:


> These look great! I've got the Elvis x Dalls Old School Skunk freebies. This makes me want to grow them out. Anyone know anything about this Dallas Old School Skunk?


Yes and how does she smell, she can't have no smell...or to quote Da'Baby, "Does the bitch pussy smell like woitta?"


----------



## Grojak (Dec 21, 2022)

Grojak said:


> I have that pussy pheno in a jar, didn’t keep her around though, semi auto flowered fro seed under 135w led, tried to keep the clone around but couldnot really get my veg growth out of her. I’ve only had a few strains do this, I had a Serious Seeds bubblegum cut from seed that struggled like the Chocolope and a couple other clones, including my blueberry breeding mom, that have had to have 24/0 light to keep from wanting to preflower. I think they all had Thai lineage in there.


From now on I’m just going to refer to that as the WAP pheno


----------



## misterlaxx (Dec 21, 2022)

Grojak said:


> From now on I’m just going to refer to that as the WAP pheno


I hate those whores...but I wouldn't mind their nasty stank on a strain


----------



## Turpman (Dec 21, 2022)

Chockalope. Tossed a couple in the flower room today. May veg these for a few more days. They don’t want to show sex. Had a bit too much light on them, stalled out and quit drinking. Had to dial back the light and let them dry out. Seem to be back on track. A couple have some pretty good stank already.


----------



## misterlaxx (Dec 21, 2022)

Turpman said:


> Chockalope. Tossed a couple in the flower room today. May veg these for a few more days. They don’t want to show sex. Had a bit too much light on them, stalled out and quit drinking. Had to dial back the light and let them dry out. Seem to be back on track. A couple have some pretty good stank already.
> View attachment 5240465


How.many lux you running on em?

Or do you even measure light bro


----------



## Turpman (Dec 21, 2022)

Ya bro.
I measure light. Just a cheep Lux meter but it gives good reference. I think I was at 15000 or so. May have just increased to fast. They quit praying Probly was in combination with overwatering. Thanks for your genuine concern.


----------



## misterlaxx (Dec 21, 2022)

Turpman said:


> Ya bro.
> I measure light. Just a cheep Lux meter but it gives good reference. I think I was at 15000 or so. May have just increased to fast. They quit praying Probly was in combination with overwatering. Thanks for your genuine concern.


direct but sincere...15k, nice


----------



## hillbill (Dec 22, 2022)

Is lux lumens/.093?


----------



## misterlaxx (Dec 22, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Is lux lumens/.093?


can't stop won't stop /shimmy shimmy bad
boy fo lyfe, gimme my breastest milks

here's a site, https://www.rapidtables.com/calc/light/lux-to-lumen-calculator.html


----------



## Turpman (Dec 22, 2022)

907 Bluejeans
Couple twofers. I’ll let them do what they do.


----------



## OSBuds (Dec 22, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Is lux lumens/.093?











Grow Light Metrics Primer - Coco For Cannabis


We explain the scientific grow light metrics and terminology: PAR, PPF, PPFD, Lux and Lumens. Learn the science of horticultural lighting.




www.cocoforcannabis.com


----------



## Pimpjuice9906 (Dec 26, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I saw the new Chocolate Thai listing at JBC, can anyone confirm if this is the Drawoh line? I'm glad to see another source for it pop up, really unique terps and great medical effects. I think I read that Dutch Flowers picked up their Choc Thai and Lemon Thai from the same breeder in Hawaii back in the day.


JBC, Drawoh?


----------



## Radicle420 (Dec 27, 2022)

*'95 Black Domina bx *- 100% Organic Outdoor

Amazing narcotic high! Astringent, perfume, fruity, berry smell with a spicy hashy afghan perfume taste. Can't wait to get a little more of a jar cure and she where she goes.


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Dec 28, 2022)

Radicle420 said:


> *'95 Black Domina bx *- 100% Organic Outdoor
> View attachment 5242376
> Amazing narcotic high! Astringent, perfume, fruity, berry smell with a spicy hashy afghan perfume taste. Can't wait to get a little more of a jar cure and she where she goes.


Any purple/black phenos? The black domina I smoked a few months ago sounds like same flavor and effect, but what I smoked was damn near 100% purple, dense and loaded with trichs....shit was good


----------



## Radicle420 (Dec 28, 2022)

GWilliamsCannabis said:


> Any purple/black phenos? The black domina I smoked a few months ago sounds like same flavor and effect, but what I smoked was damn near 100% purple, dense and loaded with trichs....shit was good


Only got one female and 3 males. The female did have a slight purple fade at the end with the cold, but definitely wouldn't call this a purple/black pheno.


----------



## slacker140 (Dec 28, 2022)

Anyone know what the black domina ibx is? I'm getting that for a freebie from jbc. I was just guessing it's black domina bx x black domina bx?


----------



## LCKSMTH (Dec 30, 2022)

MtRainDog said:


> These look great! I've got the Elvis x Dalls Old School Skunk freebies. This makes me want to grow them out. Anyone know anything about this Dallas Old School Skunk?
> 
> Months back I asked and this is what D said.
> 
> " No problem that is a skunk 1 bx bred from private reservata stock by greatdalas on IG in Spain ,he passed it to me in the development phase I did an open increase with 22 males , it’s got med fat leafs but the skunkiest ones are a taller thinner leafset ,it’s for sale by his friend at old school genetics as old school skunk"


----------



## ThaiStick710 (Dec 31, 2022)

@thedingo710


----------



## ThaiStick710 (Dec 31, 2022)

[email protected] for the genetics list.


----------



## Turpman (Dec 31, 2022)

AKBB 1 ish weeks in.
Chockalope
4 girls 3 boys. Boys are going to start dropping soon. Perfect. Stem rubs pretty stanky. Sweet chocolate sewer/halitosis skunk.

Vintage blueberry.
Still a little upset of my not letting them dry out. Starting to act normal but slow.
2 girls and 3 boys. Stem rub on one is weed. Other may be some blueberry. May just be my imagination lol. Boys have been dropping for a wile. Been doing some dusting.
907bluejeans and MTF in seedling stage. Wetting TKNL5haze next week.


----------



## Radicle420 (Jan 4, 2023)

*Dope Beard Durban #2* - Really great fermented fruit terps. It has a nice up high, but sets you back!

100% Organic Outdoor


----------



## Midwestvet420 (Jan 5, 2023)

Anyone grow the deathstar bx?


----------



## slacker140 (Jan 5, 2023)

slacker140 said:


> Anyone know what the black domina ibx is? I'm getting that for a freebie from jbc. I was just guessing it's black domina bx x black domina bx?


Got an answer back from Dave.
"The blkdom bx is inbred 95 bx/ SoHum bx bred to a blk domina from the east coast crew it was an selected cut from original seed bred back to original seed stock 
Grows out like the 95 blkdom very stought, dark green ,very narcotic smoke done at 9-10 weeks"


----------



## sweetisland2009 (Jan 5, 2023)

slacker140 said:


> Got an answer back from Dave.
> "The blkdom bx is inbred 95 bx/ SoHum bx bred to a blk domina from the east coast crew it was an selected cut from original seed bred back to original seed stock
> Grows out like the 95 blkdom very stought, dark green ,very narcotic smoke done at 9-10 weeks"


stoked I doubled up on this freebie


----------



## Movement13 (Jan 5, 2023)

sweetisland2009 said:


> stoked I doubled up on this freebie
> 
> View attachment 5245297


Dam son that sour d 51 looks killer love the freebies from jbc


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Jan 6, 2023)

Has anyone gotten the real pissy Hawaiian Cat Piss v3 pheno? Is this the elongated middle finger?


----------



## Rurumo (Sunday at 2:31 PM)

Here is the Elvis x ACC RKS freebie. Potent minty terps, along with another culinary herb, maybe thyme or oregano? Nice plant:


----------



## Scrogs314 (Monday at 12:09 PM)

Hey all. Trying to figure out which direction to go on this purchase and was hoping to get some help from you all on making my final decision. I have 2 different lists. It's going to come down to how well the Skunk smell translates to the cured buds. I was told his closest to Road Kill Skunk was the Skunk Qabbage/JBad-RKS and the GST/Old School Skunk F2. Has anyone grown these out and can describe the terps? Am I chasing terps that won't be found and should go for different packs instead? List 1 will likely look better as it has 6 from the $100 list. List 2 has 3 from each list. Thanks in advance for any insight I can get!!! Here goes. 

List #1(aimed at heavy hitters)
Consumption 
CG/PR x TKNL5 Haze
Sohum Black Domina BX
Americanna BX
Romulan BX
A1

List #2(hoping for some rank Skunk terps on the first 3 and heavy hitters on the last 3)
GST/Old School Skunk F2
Skunk Qabbage x JBad-RKS
Americanna/Super Skunk
CG/PR x TKNL5 Haze
Romulan BX
Black Domina x TKNL5 Haze


----------



## voodoosdaddy (Monday at 9:14 PM)

Scrogs314 said:


> Hey all. Trying to figure out which direction to go on this purchase and was hoping to get some help from you all on making my final decision. I have 2 different lists. It's going to come down to how well the Skunk smell translates to the cured buds. I was told his closest to Road Kill Skunk was the Skunk Qabbage/JBad-RKS and the GST/Old School Skunk F2. Has anyone grown these out and can describe the terps? Am I chasing terps that won't be found and should go for different packs instead? List 1 will likely look better as it has 6 from the $100 list. List 2 has 3 from each list. Thanks in advance for any insight I can get!!! Here goes.
> 
> List #1(aimed at heavy hitters)
> Consumption
> ...


The cgpr x tknl5hz should be really nice. That's on my list of things to get. I got a cgpr x a5nl5hz f2 as a freebie and fucking love it! Reminds me of a lot of the foreign imports we'd get that came through the houston ship channel in the late 80's -early 90's. It totally motivates you and brightens your day. I really want the skunk quabbage x jbad-rks. I got some of the straight rks from a dispensary here and even though it was dispensary weed you could still tell it would be pretty good if it was grown and cured at home. Not what I'd call rks but it's about the closest thing I've seen in like 25-30 years. I ran the loang probang x black domina and was really impressed. It was too leggy for my tiny room but I think if it was grown outside in the south it would be a killer. Right now I've got the tknl5hz x black domina/pnw hash plant/nl1. They're beautiful plants with a great spicy musky piney smell. I've got one with the curled claw looking leaves like the nl5hz that I'll probably reveg and clone to play around with. I don't think you can go wrong with any of them. I've been very impressed with everything I've gotten from him. I want to run everything he's got in his catalog.


----------



## Scrogs314 (Tuesday at 6:04 AM)

voodoosdaddy said:


> The cgpr x tknl5hz should be really nice. That's on my list of things to get. I got a cgpr x a5nl5hz f2 as a freebie and fucking love it! Reminds me of a lot of the foreign imports we'd get that came through the houston ship channel in the late 80's -early 90's. It totally motivates you and brightens your day. I really want the skunk quabbage x jbad-rks. I got some of the straight rks from a dispensary here and even though it was dispensary weed you could still tell it would be pretty good if it was grown and cured at home. Not what I'd call rks but it's about the closest thing I've seen in like 25-30 years. I ran the loang probang x black domina and was really impressed. It was too leggy for my tiny room but I think if it was grown outside in the south it would be a killer. Right now I've got the tknl5hz x black domina/pnw hash plant/nl1. They're beautiful plants with a great spicy musky piney smell. I've got one with the curled claw looking leaves like the nl5hz that I'll probably reveg and clone to play around with. I don't think you can go wrong with any of them. I've been very impressed with everything I've gotten from him. I want to run everything he's got in his catalog.


Thanks for the reply! Man there's so many options it's hard to make a decision. The more I read the harder it gets. I actually think I'm gonna grab 9 packs from his $60 list so I can have a variety to go through. Then go back to his $100 list after I've grown them and know what I like best. Here's the 12 I have on a list I'm getting down to 9 for the order. Need to take 3 of these off the list. Having trouble taking even 1 off haha.

Dope Beard Durban/Consumption 
Island Sweet Skunk/Chocolate Thai
CGPR/Romulan 
SoRom 
TKNL5 Haze/Hawaiian Cat Piss
Black Domina/TKNL5 Haze
Skunk Qabbage/JBad-RKS
Americanna/BPN
Americanna/TKNL5 Haze 
Americanna/Super Skunk 
A1 Super Skunk
Purple Hindu Kush/Vintage Blueberry 

Someone please help me take 3 off haha. I want heavy hitters and stank.


----------



## voodoosdaddy (Tuesday at 6:36 AM)

Scrogs314 said:


> Thanks for the reply! Man there's so many options it's hard to make a decision. The more I read the harder it gets. I actually think I'm gonna grab 9 packs from his $60 list so I can have a variety to go through. Then go back to his $100 list after I've grown them and know what I like best. Here's the 12 I have on a list I'm getting down to 9 for the order. Need to take 3 of these off the list. Having trouble taking even 1 off haha.
> 
> Dope Beard Durban/Consumption
> Island Sweet Skunk/Chocolate Thai
> ...


 I don't think you can go wrong with any of those. His freebies are always awesome too so that's always a thought. The freebies you get may be better than what you order. lol


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Tuesday at 6:52 AM)

Scrogs314 said:


> Thanks for the reply! Man there's so many options it's hard to make a decision. The more I read the harder it gets. I actually think I'm gonna grab 9 packs from his $60 list so I can have a variety to go through. Then go back to his $100 list after I've grown them and know what I like best. Here's the 12 I have on a list I'm getting down to 9 for the order. Need to take 3 of these off the list. Having trouble taking even 1 off haha.
> 
> Dope Beard Durban/Consumption
> Island Sweet Skunk/Chocolate Thai
> ...


According to AK BB the ISS x Chocolate Thai takes 13-16 weeks. The plants are extremely easy to grow


----------



## Scrogs314 (Tuesday at 8:08 AM)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> According to AK BB the ISS x Chocolate Thai takes 13-16 weeks. The plants are extremely easy to grow


Thanks and I'm ok with some longer flowering strains. When I asked what were the hardest hitting strains he has he replied with "I’d say tknl5haze or nl5/haze is strongest but chocolate Thai, cgpr crosses are just as strong". Way back in this thread someone had a list of his strongest stuff when discussed with him. This is that list. 
Tknl5haze
*Black Domina x tknl5haze
*Romulan
*CG/PR x tknl5haze (Darien's Gap)
*Americanna
Blue Steel
Ive used a lot of things to get to this list haha. I've narrowed it down to 8. I need 1 of the 4 remaining. Decisions, decisions...

Dope Beard Durban/Consumption 
Americanna/BPN
SoRom
A1 Super Skunk


----------



## GrownAtHighAltitude (Tuesday at 9:29 AM)

CGPR/TKNL5 Haze "Darién Gap"



It tastes like Haze and Northern Lights, basically, so if you're looking for skunky I would probably go to another variety.

Still, this one was nice.


----------



## Scrogs314 (Tuesday at 9:41 AM)

GrownAtHighAltitude said:


> CGPR/TKNL5 Haze "Darién Gap"
> 
> View attachment 5247011
> 
> ...


She's perty!!! I think I have my mind set. I've been reading all these different AKBB threads and listening to all the podcasts the last couple weeks. Then emailing him has helped a lot as well. Cool dude! I've changed my mind 20 times haha but here's what I'm getting. I feel I got a good variety to go through. 

ISS/Choc Thai
CGPR/Romulan 
TKNL5 Haze/HCPiss
Black Domina/TKNL5 Haze
Skunk Qabbage/JBad-RKS
Americanna/TKNL5 Haze 
Americanna/Super Skunk 
Americanna/BPN
PHK/Vintage Blueberry 

Does he always give testers and do you get to choose those as well? How many of those do you get? Thanks again!!!


----------



## Scrogs314 (Wednesday at 2:17 PM)

voodoosdaddy said:


> I don't think you can go wrong with any of those. His freebies are always awesome too so that's always a thought. The freebies you get may be better than what you order. lol


Do you know what testers he's giving out right now? I got a buy 2 get 1 free. So bought 6 and got 3 free. Does he give testers on top of that? Thanks!!!


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Wednesday at 2:22 PM)

Scrogs314 said:


> Do you know what testers he's giving out right now? I got a buy 2 get 1 free. So bought 6 and got 3 free. Does he give testers on top of that? Thanks!!!


Typically.


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Wednesday at 6:55 PM)

Hawaiian Cat Piss v3 just starting to flower.


----------



## weednerd.anthony.850 (Yesterday at 10:36 AM)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> Hawaiian Cat Piss v3 just starting to flower.
> View attachment 5247640


Looking good brother I like what I see and I hope it finishes killer for you!


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Yesterday at 10:37 AM)

weednerd.anthony.850 said:


> Looking good brother I like what I see and I hope it finishes killer for you!


Thanks man me too. The ak bb gear is pretty awesome so far.


----------



## Radicle420 (Yesterday at 12:24 PM)

Nope_49595933949 said:


> Has anyone gotten the real pissy Hawaiian Cat Piss v3 pheno? Is this the elongated middle finger?
> View attachment 5245779


*Hawaiian Cat Piss*


https://www.rollitup.org/t/ak-bean-brains.1003494/post-17042662

I had @Dankortowne express that he thought a Hawaiian Cat Piss I grew this summer looked just like the original import Hawaiian (check link above). I still have a cut of it. It's pissy! I believe that to be a combination of pine and lemon that is sour (pineapple) with a hint of liquorice. Maybe, there are more pissy phenos I haven't run into? Would love to hear others experience with Hawaiian Cat Piss!


----------



## Nope_49595933949 (Yesterday at 12:26 PM)

Radicle420 said:


> *Hawaiian Cat Piss*
> View attachment 5247869
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/ak-bean-brains.1003494/post-17042662
> ...


I'll let you know in a couple months!


----------

